# WoW liegt im sterben - Argumentation eines Spielers im Forum



## abe15 (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grade hat ein Mitglied aus meiner Gilde in unserem Forum folgendes gepostet. In dem Thread beschwert sich ein Spieler über das aktuelle Niveau vom WoW. Er argumentiert dabei äußerst geschickt, beim lesen möchte man wirklich nur nicken oder den Kopf schütteln. Man erkennt nicht den Hauch eines Mimimi, was den Beitrag umso leserlicher macht.
Viel Spaß beim Lesen und dann /discuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






"WoW liegt im Sterben!

So sehr diese in den letzten Monaten hunderte Male gehörte Aussage auch nur noch ein müdes Augenverdrehen hervorruft, so sehr hat trotzdem jeder das Gefühl, dass auch in dieser Übertreibung zuviel Wahrheit steckt. Der modrige Beigeschmack des letzten Kusses einer sterbenden Greisin bleibt. Doch was ist es, dass immer mehr hartgesottene Spieler, die bisher jede schwache Phase mitgemacht haben, ihre Onlineabende nur noch schwer alkoholisiert oder frustriert erleben lässt?

Egal, in welchen Bereich dieses Spiels man seine Zeit steckt, es ist einfach extrem unbefriedigend. Zum einen wäre da der PvE Anteil des Spiels. Egal ob Heroics oder Raids, man fühlt sich immer noch, als würde man mit Patch 3.0 durch T6 oder Zul'Aman rushen: Alles zusammenziehen, AoE, AoE, AoE, Looten. 10er Instanzen sind leicht anspruchsvoller als 25er. Wobei. 25er Instanzen sind noch anspruchsloser als 10er. Nun liest es sich richtig. Das groß propagierte "bring the player, not the class" funktioniert wenn überhaupt auch nur solange, wie man sich nicht an Blizzards neuester Schnappsidee probiert: Metainhalte. Was das ist? Man nehme einen an sich anspruchslosen Boss und belohne Spieler dafür, dass sie ihn so erlegen, wie es früher nur die schlimmsten Randomgruppen taten: indem sie beim Bosspull alles adden. Sartharion mit 3 Adds mag ja mit blauer Ausrüstung noch etwa Vashj/Kael Niveau haben, aber spätestens nach einem Monat Naxxramas 25 Farmen ist der Boss eine reine Geduldssache. 1-2 Abende versuchen, bis selbst der letzte Depp weiss, was eine Voidzone ist, und down geht er.

Wo wir gerade bei Deppen sind. Rekrutierung ist zur Zeit eine Katastrophe. Jede bessere Randomgruppe kann sämtlichen Raid IDs clearen, also erlebt man auf jedem belebteren Server eine Flut an neu gegründeten Raids. Jeder sucht die gleichen 2-3 Klassen bzw. Skillungen - soweit zu "bring the player, not the class" - und selbst Raids, die sich in Classic und BC mit Clearen des Contents vor den Patches 2.0 und 3.0 einen Namen machen konnten, haben inzwischen Bewerber, die man vor 4 Monaten noch nichtmal im 10er Twinkraid mit nach Karazhan genommen hätte. Und da man keine Auswahl hat, nimmt man dann einen 1500DPS DD mit, bevor der Raidplatz leerbleibt bzw. noch mehr Items als second Gear oder Tiefenkristall enden.

Natürlich soll das alles Einstiegscontent sein und T8 schwerer werden. Darüber kann man eigentlich nur lachen, denn Karazhan bzw. T4 waren um ein Vielfaches schwerer und wurden bis zuletzt begeistert geraidet. Man erinnere sich an Magtheridon, an dem selbst noch Raids, welche T5 clear hatten, lange Zeit regelmäßig gewiped sind. Und zum Argument, dass Ulduar schwerer würde, woran ich persönlich nicht mehr glaube: Nehmen wir an, mit Ulduar steht uns ein neues SSC/BT ins Haus. Mit wem sollen die "echten" Raids die Instanz denn clearen? Mit den 5 oder mehr Leuten Verschnitt, den sie inzwischen aus oben genannten Gründen mitnehmen? Da aber die meisten Raider immer noch Hoffnungen auf Ulduar als eine echte Brecherinstanz legen, bleibt ihnen derzeit nur eins: Ausrüstung einsammeln. Ich sage bewusst nicht sammeln, denn Sammeln ist etwas, das mit einer Leistung verbunden ist. Sei es das Durchstöbern von Flohmärkten oder eBay nach Briefmarken, das Kaufen von Boosterpacks für Magic Karten oder Kenntnis des Unterholzes nahe der heimischen Höhle, um die besten Beeren und Nüsse zu erwischen und die Raubtiere zu vermeiden. Nein, derzeit ist das Ausrüsten ein einziges Einsammeln. Das was man mit überreifen Früchten macht. Das was unterbezahlte Jugendliche mit Müll tun. Das was man nach einem großen Massaker mit den Wertsachen der chancenlos Gefallenen anfängt. PvE war noch nie so einfallslos und trivial und man hat schon lange nicht mehr das Gefühl, etwas erreicht zu haben.

Aber wieso beschweren, wem geskriptete Angelegenheiten nicht liegen, der hat doch PvP zum Glücklichsein, richtig? Falsch! War PvP mit Classic noch zuviel Grind, und in BC die Wahl aller Casuals, um an Epics zu kommen, ist es jetzt aufgrund der zahllosen bitteren Tränen der "PvP Elite" des Spiels noch toter als die Motivation der raidwilligen Spielerschaft. Den Anfang machen vollkommen haltlose Preiserhöhungen der früher leichter zu erreichenden Battleground Items. Merke: leichter, nicht leicht, denn auch damals waren 250k Ehre für einmal komplettes Ehregear immerhin das Äquivalent von 1-2 Wochen Spielzeit, was für viele Casuals mal locker 2 oder 3 Seasons in Anspruch nahm. Heute kosten die Items noch mehr Ehre, haben fast durch die Bank weg Ratinganforderungen und Waffen gibt es ohne lächerlich hohes Arenarating gar keine. Und selbst die sind dann nichtmal besser als ihre Pendants aus den Raidinstanzen und Heroics.

Wo wir gerade beim Rating sind. Durch das Einführen des Mindestratings auf so ziemlich alles außer Arenawasser hat Blizzard quasi die breite Basis der schlechten bis mittelmäßigen Spieler so gut wie ausgerottet. Das gerade eine amerikanische Firma das einfachste Konzept jeglicher Wettbewerbssportarten dermaßen aus den Augen verlieren kann, sagt ziemlich viel über die Untauglichkeit der WoW Entwickler, dem Spiel eine ernstzunehmende eSports-Nische angedeihen zu lassen, aus. Jedes Ligasystem, sei es im Sport oder im eSport, sogar in Pseudosportarten wie Schach oder Poker, setzt ein Pyramidensystem voraus. Es gibt eine breite Basis an unerfahrenen oder schlechten Wettbewerbern. Aus denen tut sich die weniger Leute umfassende Ebene der mittelmäßigen Teilnehmer hervor. Über denen stehen wiederum die guten Leute. Und an der Spitze kristallisieren sich einige wenige heraus, die ihre Disziplin gemeistert haben. Im Endeffekt hat Blizzard nur das getan, was die sich um ihren ePeen betrogen gefühlten Merciless/Vengeful/Dickless/Whatever Gladiators und Hardcoreraider wollten: sie haben durch den Ratingwahnsinn das Casual PvP getötet. Doch es ist nicht nur der Mangel an Gegnern, die normalerweise zum Aufsteigen in der Rangliste nötig sind. Nein, Blizzard hat auch die Rating Berechnung inzwischen so versaut, dass selbst Leute mit einem höheren Abschluss in Mathematik bei der Ratingberechnung nicht mehr durchblicken und jeder Grundschüler ein besseres System entwerfen könnte.

Sehen wir jedoch mal von der unsinnigen Ratingberechnung und der Casualunfreundlichkeit ab, ist die Arena noch unausgeglichener als zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt in BC. Heiler sind definitiv Fehl am Platz, die verschiedenen CCs sind viel zu unausgeglichen und jedes Match endet mit einem Sieg für das Team, dem der RNG Gott im Initial Burst wohler gesonnen war. Die Hälfte der Klassen und zwei Drittel der Specs sind unbrauchbar in der Arena und generell sollte Blizzard nach 4 Jahren WoW verstanden haben, dass kein gutes PvP System Talente, Skills oder Boni beinhalten kann, in denen die Wort "Chance" oder "Wahrscheinlichkeit" vorkommt.

PvP ist also mit kaputter Balance, defekter Ratingberechnung und dem unsinnigen Vorenthalten von Items mindestens genauso tot wie PvE. Das alte Prinzip, indem um in der Arena Erfolg zu haben, zwei der drei Faktoren Skill, Equip und Teamzusammenstellung ausreichten, ist tot. Und mit ihm das PvP.

Und was bleibt, wenn man von WoW diese beiden Dinge subtrahiert? 750 Achievements. Nun, ehrlich gesagt ist es ein niedlicher Bonus sehen zu können, wieviele Mobs ich getötet habe, seit dem das Spiel keinen Spaß mehr macht. Oder womit ich mir schon so alles die Zeit vertrieben habe, während mir zwischen langweiligen Raids und langweiligen Heroics auch noch langweilig ist. Aber das als Feature und Spielinhalt zu verkaufen? Mein Charakter hat aufgrund anspruchslosester Zeitvertreibe bald für jeden zweiten Tag des Monats einen anderen Titel und Tabard. Befriedigt das? Nein. Achievements sollten das Salz in der Suppe sein. Das exotische Gewürz, dass die Hauptspeise zum Gaumenschmauß macht. Aber was nutzt das teuerste Gewürz, wenn man mit Gammelfleisch kocht? An dieser Stelle der Diskussion kommt in der Regel das Argument, das Spiel der Menschen halber zu spielen. Erstens funktioniert das wegen des fehlgeschlagenen "bring the player, not the class" Prinzips nicht. Es ist eben nicht egal, welche Klasse man dabei hat und die Dual Spec wird wie so ziemlich alles von Blizzard dann kommen, wenn man sie nicht mehr braucht. Also hat man mehr und mehr Rerolls oder frustriert aufhörende Spieler, weil der Raid einfach keinen dritten Todesritter, vierten Vergelter oder fünften Schurken mehr verkraften kann. Desweiteren mag das spaßbringende Raiden mit Bekannten vielleicht im 10er ab und an noch gelingen, aber im 25er ist die Hälfte des Raids dann sicher mit itemgeilen, unsympathischen oder lernresistenden Spielern gefüllt, die jeglichen Spielspaß im Keim ersticken. Und spätestens, wenn man dann Sartharion mit drei Adds im 10er probiert, weiß man, dass Sympathien keinen Boss töten, weil man gezwungen ist, in die 5 DD Slots entweder Physical oder Magic Buffs zu stapeln, und einige der Freunde die falsche Klasse spielen.

Im Endeffekt bleibt einem hier nur das Fazit der meisten WoW Kolumnen in letzter Zeit: wir sind da, wo wir vor dem Release des Addons waren. Nur das wir uns jetzt nicht mehr auf eine der schönsten Quest- und Storylineorgien in der Geschichte des Computerspiels freuen können, sondern alle auf Patch 3.1 warten, wie ein Verurteilter auf seine Begnadigung wartet. Dieser Patch sollte und wird für viele die letzte Chance auf Rehabilitierung der WoW Entwickler sein. Hauen uns die T8 Inhalte nicht absolut vom Hocker, wird es Zeit, loszulassen. Sowohl WoW als auch die Leute, wegen denen man allabendlich einloggt."


----------



## Tidoc (30. Januar 2009)

gäääääääähn

nur weil einigen persöhnlich das spiel nicht mehr gefällt liegt es im sterben...


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. Januar 2009)

*hust wowszene copy hust*


----------



## Perkone (30. Januar 2009)

Den wievielten Sarg zimmern wir bereits für WoW und haben wir an andere Spiele weitergegeben .... *gähn*


----------



## claet (30. Januar 2009)

hab nach nem drittel aufgehört zu lesen ..

_"Mimimi früher war alles besser, die doofen casuals bekommen als innen arsch geschoben .."_

alles tausendmal gehört, hier nur argumentativ sehr gut zusammengefasst. zugegeben sehr gut, aber doch eben nur zusammengefasst


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (30. Januar 2009)

und wieder einmal die frage... wie oft noch?

und ja, ist aus wow-szene.de


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Januar 2009)

WoW ist am Sterben! Nur noch knapp 12 Millionen Spieler! Die Menschheit ist am Sterben! Unterbevölkerung! Wir werden alle sterben! AAAAAAAAAAH!!!

Feinstaub und globale Erwärmung sind schuld!


----------



## Antonio86 (30. Januar 2009)

Wenn es in nicht gefällt soll er WAR zocken und nicht whinen........


----------



## Lari (30. Januar 2009)

Viel Text, wenig neues.
Ein Vielspieler beschwert sich, dass es ihm nicht mehr gefällt. Eigentlich doch nur ein großes Mimimi.
Denn PvP spiel ich seltenst, Arena garnicht. Heroics und Raids machen mir Spaß. WoW wird also immer besser!
WoW stirbt nicht, nur er verliert sein Interesse. Und sowas ist eben normal. Soll sich ein neues Spiel suchen.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Januar 2009)

Ich spiele weil es mir Spaß macht!

Ich würde aufhören zu spielen wenn ich keinen Spaß mehr hätte auch wenn es andere toll finden!

Und immer diese Bildzeitungsüberschriften "Wow liegt im sterben" 

Man könnte meinen er glaubt Blizzard fährt die Server runter wenn er kündigt....


----------



## Tonen (30. Januar 2009)

wall of text hits u critical 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berli123 (30. Januar 2009)

Naja ich habe nach ca 30 zeilen aufgehört zu lesen, denn wen ich teatralischen scheiß lesen will nehm ich mir nen buch.

Was will uns den der ersteller sagen? wow scheiße? er ist nicht ausgelastet mit wow? 
Ich werd es nie erfahren den der text ist langweilig und am ende kommt eh nur müll raus.

Wie sagt mario bart zu dem "drausen kalt? jacke ja / drausen warm? jacke nein"

so ist das in wow auch, wenn er unzufrieden ist wow nein fertig


----------



## Knowing (30. Januar 2009)

Ich finds genial (WOW und net den lahmen Text da oben!) und es wird immer Leute geben die unzufrieden oder frustriert sind!

Geh mal wieder an die Sonne/in den Schnee - Juche!


----------



## Kaldreth (30. Januar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Der modrige Beigeschmack des letzten Kusses einer sterbenden Greisin bleibt.



das war so schlecht, weiter hab ich nicht gelesen!!!


----------



## Thegnar (30. Januar 2009)

Finde ich schön geschrieben und absolut passend.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (30. Januar 2009)

Was für ein riesen Unterschied zu WoW-Szene, wenn man sich die Kommentare durchliest. Tjo war halt schon immer so...

Jedenfalls kann ich dem ganzen nur zustimmen, was würde ich geben für einen Classicserver! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Januar 2009)

McDonald's liegt im Sterben!

Ich weiß noch, bei McDonald's classic gab es einfach nur Burger in stylischen Styroporverpackungen und die Westernsoße hat man noch selber auf den McRib gemacht! Das war viel besser als heute!

Heute sitzen lauter unfreundliche Models bei McDonald's und essen Salat mit Putenfiletstreifen! Was soll das? Die blöden Models kriegen alles in den Arsch geschoben! Wenn wir bei McDonald's gesund essen wollten, mussten wir noch hart dafür arbeiten und mit 40 Mann Burger bestellen, damit wir genug Tomaten und Salatblätter zusammen hatten! Das hat teilweise Monate gedauert und musste noch richtig geplant werden! 
Die blöden Casual Esser versauen einem den ganzen Spaß! Denen geht es nur noch drum, wieviel Burger pro Sekunde man Verdrücken kann! Scheiß BPS-Wahn! Grrrr! Ich hör auf mit McD und geh zu Burger King, die sind wenigstens noch old school!


----------



## Elishebat (30. Januar 2009)

Der nächste Mimimi-Thread das sich WOW dem Ende nähert. Leider nur sprachlich auf hohem Niveau, ansonsten kein Unterschied.

LG, Eli


----------



## Hothgar22 (30. Januar 2009)

Ok du hast Recht es ist gut geschrieben aber der Inhalt ist ziemlich fad und schon x mal gehört wir wissen das einigen WoW zurzeit keinen Spaß mehr macht. Dann hört doch einfach auf oder hängt ihr an dem Spiel wie am Tropf?


----------



## Lari (30. Januar 2009)

Der Unterschied ist doch klar.
wow-szene ist doch das Ding vom Stevinho. Künstlich aufplustender möchtegern Kritiker. Klar, dass sich dort mehr negative Stimmen sammeln als bei buffed.de, einem Fanforum.


----------



## Tazmal (30. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> WoW ist am Sterben! Nur noch knapp 12 Millionen Spieler!



wie naiv du doch bist, du glaubst ja wohl selbst nicht das Blizzard in Ihren zahlen eine Zahl hat die auch nur annähernd der Warheit entspricht ?

Ja ich weis, die Flamer werden jetzt sagen "lol nap wow hat 12 mio spieler" aber woran natürlich keiner denkt ist das die zahl der inaktiven leute die schon lange aufgehört haben und vor allem jetzt aufhören weil eben mit dem AddOn wow nicht grad besser wurde, auch zugezählt wird, ich gehe sogar so weit wenn ich mir die server ansehe das ich sage das diese 12 Mio auf knapp 7 mio geschrumpft sind, davon ziehen wir dann ausländer ab und bleiben bei den deutschen, weil uns ist es scheisegal was amis und co zocken.

Die Zahl die dann rauskommt zum vergleich von vor BC wird erschreckend sein, natürlich verstehen das hier viele nicht und flamen lieber das Forum zu, was auch der Grund ist warum ich auf die Sachen die ich schrieb meist keine antworten mehr lese bzw die meisten ignoriere.

Fakt ist: WoW liegt im Sterben, das ist so und bleibt so, auch wenns Blizzard nicht zugibt, man merkt es nur nicht so naiv wie bei anderen games, weil die server nicht dicht gemacht werden und co, wenn Blizzard sowas machen würde, würde man es auch dort merken, aber da Blizzard weis wie "doof" die meisten leute der WoW Community sind, bringen sie immer nen rotz kurzfristig damit die leute doch nocht länger bei WoW bleiben. Sehen wir ja an den Bossen die es seid BC bei den "monatsevents wie Schlotternächte usw" gibt.

Jeder der jetzt mal nachdenkt wird merken das er in wirklichkeit sobald blizzard ein neues item einführt wieder wow spielt oder weiter wow spielt nur weil er dieses item will. Das was aber bei einem MMO wirklich zählt, gibt es in WoW schon lange nichtmehr, genau deshalb liegt WoW im Sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Long

Tazmal


----------



## Ascían (30. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Viel Text, wenig neues.
> Ein Vielspieler beschwert sich, dass es ihm nicht mehr gefällt. Eigentlich doch nur ein großes Mimimi.
> Denn PvP spiel ich seltenst, Arena garnicht. Heroics und Raids machen mir Spaß. WoW wird also immer besser!
> WoW stirbt nicht, nur er verliert sein Interesse. Und sowas ist eben normal. Soll sich ein neues Spiel suchen.



Wir sprechen uns in 2 Jahren wieder Larí, wenn deine Initialbegeisterung verflogen ist und du Ansprüche an das Spiel stellst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit deinen 4 Monaten WoW-Erfahrung war ich auch noch glühender Anhänger, aber nach mehr als 2 Jahren hab ich dann doch höhere Erwartungen gehabt, die nicht erfüllt wurden. So ist das eben - der eine bleibt, der andere geht. Und dem Text kann ich zwar aufgrund fehlender Erfahrung mit den neuen Inhalten nicht ganz zustimmen, aber es erinnert mich doch sehr an die Meinung vieler Classic-Spieler zu BC. Same procedure as every AddOn.


----------



## cazimir (30. Januar 2009)

Also an die ganzen Weltfremden und uninformierten Nörgler:
T7 soll absichtlich leichter sein als T4 und
T8 soll zwischen T4 und T5 stehen.
Die tolle Storylines von Classic gibt es heute auch noch in selber Qualität für WOTLK.

Für mich ist dieser ganze Hype nur eine Kettenreaktion die von ein paar Nörglern ausgelöst wurde, genauso wie die aktuelle "Wirtschaftskriese", nur dass diese zu einer echten Kriese wird, weil sich die Reaktion der Menschen auf die Wirtschaft auswirkt. In WoW wird sich kaum etwas verändern, wenn alle am heulen sind.




Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> McDonald's liegt im Sterben!
> 
> Ich weiß noch, bei McDonald's classic gab es einfach nur Burger in stylischen Styroporverpackungen und die Westernsoße hat man noch selber auf den McRib gemacht! Das war viel besser als heute!
> 
> ...


Hmm MCD Classic war wirklich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die gute alte per HK (Heidi Klum) Zeit :>


----------



## hellboys1302 (30. Januar 2009)

Immer das gleiche :-D, wenn einem doch ein Spiel keinen Spaß mehr macht dann lass ich das doch bleiben.
Das sind die Zocker die auf einmal Zeit haben und nix mit sich anzufangen wissen. Ruft mal eure RL- Freunde an wenn Ihr noch welche habt und geht mit denen einen Saufen :-D


----------



## Lari (30. Januar 2009)

Tazmal, deine Vermutungen haben genausoviel Gehalt wie deine angefochtenen Spielerzahlen WoWs. Nämlich garkeinen.
Interessiert es mich, wieviele WoW spielen? Nö, ich hab auch so Spaß...



> Wir sprechen uns in 2 Jahren wieder Larí, wenn deine Initialbegeisterung verflogen ist und du Ansprüche an das Spiel stellst


Der Unterschied zwischen mir und der Heulboje ist: Macht es mir keinen Spaß mehr, hör ich auf.
Siehe WAR-Zeit. Gut eineinhalb Jahre mit Betazeit gespielt, Spaß weg, aufgehört. So einfach kanns sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## German Psycho (30. Januar 2009)

<müdes Augenverdrehen>


----------



## tanzbärchen (30. Januar 2009)

Wirklich eine sehr schnöne Zusammenfassung!! Zu den gegnern dieses threads!
Bringt doch mal Gegenargumente und sagt mal was euch an wow gefällt und warum ihr es spielt.
Meiner Meinung nach haben alle leute die vorher etwas gepostet haben einfach nichts anderes zu tun,
weil wow schon zu ihrem festen lebensinhalt gehört und sie gar nicht mehr wissen, warum sie eigetnlcih spielen.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (30. Januar 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Jeder der jetzt mal nachdenkt wird merken das er in wirklichkeit sobald blizzard ein neues item einführt wieder wow spielt oder weiter wow spielt nur weil er dieses item will. Das was aber bei einem MMO wirklich zählt, gibt es in WoW schon lange nichtmehr, genau deshalb liegt WoW im Sterben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm, ich z. b. spiele hauptsächlig nur noch, wegen den leuten... nicht wegen items, oder raids... ich denke mal, so geht es vielen.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (30. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> McDonald's liegt im Sterben!
> 
> Ich weiß noch, bei McDonald's classic gab es einfach nur Burger in stylischen Styroporverpackungen und die Westernsoße hat man noch selber auf den McRib gemacht! Das war viel besser als heute!
> 
> ...



Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten /vote4close und mimimi...


----------



## Draccer (30. Januar 2009)

Im Absatz über das PvP stimme ich dem Post voll und ganz zu.

Aber dieses ganze MIMIMI um die Raid Instanzen finde ich total überzogen. Ich spiele regelmäßig und kann von mir sagen dass ich wirlkich ein guter, erfahrener Spieler bin, trotzdem habe ich den Endcontent noch lange nicht durch. Sind die meisten Spieler denn wirklich soo extrem Leistungsfixiert? Gut, Naxx ist vielleicht wirklich nicht die "Brecherinstanz", aber hier wird der Umstand außer Acht gelassen, dass Naxx bereits eine bekannte Ini, mit bekannten Taktiken ist. 

Summa Summarum: ich habe in WoW noch viel zu erledigen und muss mich langsam sogar sputen, dass ich überhaupt alles mal gesehen habe bevor Ulduar kommt (stellt euch vor, solche Leute gibt es auch). 

Daher mein Rat an die "Pro's": Geht mit Gott, aber geht.


----------



## Berli123 (30. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> McDonald's liegt im Sterben!
> 
> Ich weiß noch, bei McDonald's classic gab es einfach nur Burger in stylischen Styroporverpackungen und die Westernsoße hat man noch selber auf den McRib gemacht! Das war viel besser als heute!
> 
> ...




Endgeil sag ich da nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Januar 2009)

Laberlaber.... WoW, BC und WotLk sind auf den Plätzen 1-3 der deutschen Verkaufscharts 2008 (auch nachzulesen bei golem.de), aber klar, das Spiel stirbt. Selbst für den extremen Fall, dass die 12 Millionen NICHT stimmen würden und nur EINE Million wäre, welches andere MMORPG kann sich damit denn bitte vergleichen? Lächerlich.


----------



## Günex (30. Januar 2009)

/sign @ TE


echt schwache leitsung der wow spieler. sie schaffen es nicht mals einen etwas längeren text zu lesen. gleich wird alles als mimimi abstempelt, dabei hat der TE vollstens recht...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Januar 2009)

Günex schrieb:


> /sign @ TE
> 
> 
> echt schwache leitsung der wow spieler. sie schaffen es nicht mals einen etwas längeren text zu lesen. gleich wird alles als mimimi abstempelt, dabei hat der TE vollstens recht...



Er hat RECHT damit, dass WoW STIRBT? Was kommt als nächstes? Einer schreibt, dass die Nacht abgeschafft wird und nach Sonnenuntergang bleibt es ab sofort hell und dann rennt ihm einer hinterher und erklärt, dass er recht hat???


----------



## Lari (30. Januar 2009)

Günex schrieb:


> /sign @ TE
> 
> echt schwache leitsung der wow spieler. sie schaffen es nicht mals einen etwas längeren text zu lesen. gleich wird alles als mimimi abstempelt, dabei hat der TE vollstens recht...


Gibt Leute, die schneller lesen und verstehen können als du, man mag es kaum glauben.
Was mir an WoW Spaß macht? Das Gruppenspiel in Heroic Inis, einfach nur irgendwo angelnd mit jemandem rumsitzen, farmen, sammeln etc. pp.


----------



## SilenceKeeper (30. Januar 2009)

Naja, soll er sich einen Job suche, aufhörn auf meine / unsere kosten zu leben, dann wird WoW auch net zu schnell langweilig...


----------



## Metadron72 (30. Januar 2009)

Kamos schrieb:


> Was für ein riesen Unterschied zu WoW-Szene, wenn man sich die Kommentare durchliest. Tjo war halt schon immer so...
> 
> Jedenfalls kann ich dem ganzen nur zustimmen, was würde ich geben für einen Classicserver!
> 
> ...



genau und dann kriegt man den classic server, stellt fest das es doch nich so dolle war und lässt es wieder (so war das bis jetzt in jedem mmorpg wo jemand den classic server wollte und es den dann auch gab z.b. daoc).

menschen verdrängen halt gern die schlechten sachen und behalten die positiven...bin mal gespannt wie toll ihr das findet wenn es noch keine schnellen mounts gibt (und flugpunkte nur an seltenen stellen) und ihr dann zum x mal 30min nur mit dem reiten zum zielort verbringt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Günex schrieb:


> /sign @ TE
> 
> 
> echt schwache leitsung der wow spieler. sie schaffen es nicht mals einen etwas längeren text zu lesen. gleich wird alles als mimimi abstempelt, dabei hat der TE vollstens recht...




er hat recht ???, genau die spielerzahlen sagen auch aus das wow schon so gut wie tot ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (30. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> McDonald's liegt im Sterben!
> 
> Ich weiß noch, bei McDonald's classic gab es einfach nur Burger in stylischen Styroporverpackungen und die Westernsoße hat man noch selber auf den McRib gemacht! Das war viel besser als heute!
> 
> ...



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Ich hab es mir komplett durchgelesen, hab aber jetzt schon wieder mindestens 95% vergessen. Warum?
Weil nichts drinsteht was nicht mindestens schon in zig Threads ausführlichst beweint wurde.


----------



## Shubunki (30. Januar 2009)

Es ist doch wie bei jedem Spiel, insbesondere bei Onlinegames: Irgendwann ist der Punkt gekommen, wo ich alles kenne, alles gesehen habe und alles weiss. Für meine Begriffe hat es diesen Punkt zu erreichen bei WOW verdammt lange gedauert. Je hardcoremässiger ein Spieler drauf ist, desto schneller ist dieser Punkt erreicht. 
Das hat aber erstmal nix mit der Qualität eines Spieles zu tun. Natürlich kann ich das eine oder andere kritisieren, deswegen is das Spiel aber noch lange nicht am Aussterben.

Unterm Strich: Wer an diesem Punkt angekommen ist, sollte sich nach was neuen umsehen. Spielen soll Spass machen und jeder sucht sich sein Instrument für Spass selber.


----------



## Goranos (30. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> McDonald's liegt im Sterben!
> 
> Ich weiß noch, bei McDonald's classic gab es einfach nur Burger in stylischen Styroporverpackungen und die Westernsoße hat man noch selber auf den McRib gemacht! Das war viel besser als heute!
> 
> Heute sitzen lauter unfreundliche Models bei McDonald's und ...


/sign
Genau so kann man es auf den Punkt bringen.
ICh denke ebnfalls, dass WoW noch längst nicht weg ist...
Auf der anderen Seite finde ich es wirklich langsam lächerlich, alle greinen und weinen weil ihr tolles "Hardcore-WoW" weg ist, bekommen es aber auf der anderen Seite nicht auf die Reihe, dem Spiel nun endlich den Rücken zu kehren.
Gruß,
Goranos


----------



## Silmarilli (30. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> McDonald's liegt im Sterben!
> 
> Ich weiß noch, bei McDonald's classic gab es einfach nur Burger in stylischen Styroporverpackungen und die Westernsoße hat man noch selber auf den McRib gemacht! Das war viel besser als heute!
> 
> ...


.......

naja mal im ernst ... der "king" is ja wirklich besser *fg*


*thumbs up* ^^ Wolfheart hat mit seinem Vergleich glaub ich den nagel auf den Kopf getroffen :-) bin auch seit release dabei und zu burger king gewechselt als der Online ging :-)

ne aber ernsthaft ... die argumentation ist an den haaren herbeigezogen bzw. stammt vom eigenen Empfinden des Schreibers ... wenn man wie ich PvP einfach nicht spielt (oder spielen kann) bleibt nur PvE und RP übrig und da ist WoW immer noch Ungeschlagener Marktreiter. Diese Aussage entspringt zwar auch meinem persönlichen Empfinden aber ich glaub ich bin damit nicht alleine. Toll finde ich nur das nach jedem Content-Patch und jeder Erweiterung es gefühlte ein bis zwei Monate dauert und dann jammern die Progamer wieder rum ... und wieder und wieder ... anstatt ihr Spielverhalten zu überdenken lassen se jedes mal WoW sterben *lacht*

wie heißt es so schön ... Totgesagte leben länger !

lg Sily


----------



## mulle (30. Januar 2009)

> Was für ein riesen Unterschied zu WoW-Szene, wenn man sich die Kommentare durchliest. Tjo war halt schon immer so...
> 
> Jedenfalls kann ich dem ganzen nur zustimmen, was würde ich geben für einen Classicserver!



Das liegt einfach daran, das auf wow-szene.de Die spieler sind die ganz genau Die meinung vertreten :> ... und das sind genau Die 2% die ihren account löschen, wobei aber dann nochmal 10% neue spieler kommen, die nun endlich die zeit zum spielen finden.


Ich denke man würde zu so einem Thema auch noch was vernünftiges sagen, wenn es nicht schon 1000 mal besprochen wurde. Es macht einfach keinen Spass immer wieder das selbe zu hören!


----------



## Eviath (30. Januar 2009)

Ich hab bis jetzt wirklich viele dieser "Ist WoW seit WotlK tot??????!!!" Threads durchgelesen, aber dieser ist wirklich sehr gut geschrieben. 

Es wird, anders als in den meisten Threads, sinnvoll argumentiert und nicht einfach nur rumgeheult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animos93 (30. Januar 2009)

Hmm es taucht nichts neues im text auf trotzdem stimmt er... WoW ist langweilig geworden man hat keine herausforderung mehr und wen man die flasche klasse spielt kann man nichts anderes machen als in dalaran die sielzeit zu pushen. ich hab vor 1 woche mit wow aufgehört... ich langweile mich zwar immernoch in meiner freizeit aber es kostet wenigstens nichts


----------



## larxenus (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo Liebe Buffed-Community.

Ich habe mir den ganzen Text durchgelesen. Es stimmt alles etwas, aber beiweiten nicht so übertrieben wie der werte TE es darstellt. Das Erfolg System finde ich zwar auch überflüssigen schund. Doch dortdrin sind viele Aufgaben gestellt, die ansonsten kein Mensch (Spieler) machen würde. Alleine das Sartharion 3er erfolg, kein Mensch hätte es jemals versucht das zu machen wenn es dortdrin nicht gestanden hätte. (und Sartharion 3er ist für mich bis jetzt der Endcontent nicht Malygos, den sein schwierigkeits faktor ist zwar hoch aber bei weiten nicht so anspruchsvoll. Ist einfach eine neue Art von Boss-Encounter. [Mit ausnahme von Phase 3 die ist genau wie bei dem Boss in Oculus gemacht]) Auserdem was söll Blizzard denn noch machen? Es werden immer forderungen gestellt: essere Arenen, besseren Raidcontent, Mehr für Casuals, weniger für Casuals, Nerf dies - Buff das, macht die Cast schöner. Und auf dem ganzen weg dies zu machen brauchen die PCs mehr leistung und dann kommt "Mein PC ist kein High-end-super-machine - setzt anforderungen runter." Dabei ist es nicht Blizzard die ihr Spiel kaput machen. Es sind die Spieler die immer mehr wollen, immer bessere sachen, und dabei vergessen wie umfassend das Spiel ist. Ich glaube Blizzard versucht sein bestes, aber die können ihr Spiel nunmal nicht auf 2 hochzeiten tanzen lassen, denn die Meinung der Spieler ändert sich alle 2 Tage neu und was den einen Tag gut war, ist vllt für den anderen Spieler schlecht. Und mit ausnahme vom alten Naxx haben die sich doch echt Mühe gemacht mit die Inis intresannter zu machen. 

MFG Larxenus


Wer Schreibfehler entdeckt: Sitze an einer azerty-Taste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lamatard (30. Januar 2009)

Schön geschrieben der Text mit einem Fünkchen Wahrheit.... Aber man kann es immer von 2 Seiten betrachten.
Ich sehe es positiv das man nicht mehr stundenlang farmen muss, um am Ball zu bleiben. Ich spiele im Moment weniger, mach nen paar dailies
und geh mit dem Raid Naxx(auch nur ne aufgewärmte Ini, nix neues)
Ich warte in der Tat die neuen Inhalte ab und schau dann weiter.....

Es gibt einen schlauen Spruch den ich mal erwähnen möchte :

Der Pessimist siehst grau in grau, das stimmt vielleicht genau !
Der Optimist sagt sich nur schneller, wenn ichs bloß seh dann wirds nicht heller .....

Abwarten und wems nicht paßt, sollte mal nen längere Pause machen, hab zwischendurch immer
wieder Monate wo ich nicht zock ..... Und dann wieder anfangen macht es echt wieder um so mehr Spaß,
keine Angst man verpaßt nichts, und spätestens nach dem nächsten Addon werden die Karten neu gemischt...


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (30. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist doch klar.
> wow-szene ist doch das Ding vom Stevinho. Künstlich aufplustender möchtegern Kritiker. Klar, dass sich dort mehr negative Stimmen sammeln als bei buffed.de, einem Fanforum.



Richtig wie du sagst: ''Fanforum'' und hier wimmelt es von lauter Fanboys, die keine Kritik an ihrem heiligen Spiel ertragen können.
Aber schon klar, dass es die mehrheit nicht stört, wenn sie alles in den allerwertesten geschoben bekommen und dafür keinen Skill beweisen müssen. 
Versteh ich ja schon irgendwie.. ^^ 

Aber immer wieder toll, wenn dann solche Threads wie letzte Woche aufgemacht werden, wo sich immernoch Leute beklagen alles wäre viel zu schwer. 
Kein Wunder, dass WoW so rutnergekommen ist.


----------



## sebiprotago (30. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> McDonald's liegt im Sterben!
> 
> Ich weiß noch, bei McDonald's classic gab es einfach nur Burger in stylischen Styroporverpackungen und die Westernsoße hat man noch selber auf den McRib gemacht! Das war viel besser als heute!
> 
> ...



Für diesen Beitrag hat es sich gelohnt diesen Thread zu lesen.


----------



## Tomratz (30. Januar 2009)

tanzbärchen schrieb:


> Wirklich eine sehr schnöne Zusammenfassung!! Zu den gegnern dieses threads!
> Bringt doch mal Gegenargumente und sagt mal was euch an wow gefällt und warum ihr es spielt.
> Meiner Meinung nach haben alle leute die vorher etwas gepostet haben einfach nichts anderes zu tun,
> weil wow schon zu ihrem festen lebensinhalt gehört und sie gar nicht mehr wissen, warum sie eigetnlcih spielen.



Ich spiele WoW weil ich Abends nach der Arbeit mal abschalten will, nicht weil ich unbedingt das Imba-roxxor-epic
Teil haben will.
Weiter oben hat jemand geschrieben, er geht zusammen mit anderen "Kumpels" in Inis, sitzt irgendwo rum und angelt,
genau so geht es mir.
Dass dann auch mal ne hero ini (in letzter Zeit eben häufiger, da ich einer der wenigen Heiler in meiner Gilde bin) oder
ein Raid läuft, klar ist schön, muss aber nicht sein.
Klar macht es auch mir Spaß, Ruf bei den einzelnen Fraktionen zu sammeln, aber auch das wieder nur, weil ich Spaß
am Spiel habe, nicht weil ich irgendjemandem etwas beweisen muss.
Schon mal versucht es auf diese (nicht so verbissene) Art zu sehen?
Ich wette, dass es jede Menge Spieler gibt, die einfach Zerstreuung in WoW suchen, weil ihnen Tetris denn doch zu 
eintönig ist. Die werden dann wieder als "Casuals" geflamed und nehmen euch Imba-Roxxor-epic Spielern ja nur den
Platz auf dem Server weg.
Egal wie WoW aussehen mag, es wird immer Leute geben denen es entweder zu leicht, zu schwer, zu wenig PVP oder
zuviel PvP, zu wenig drumrum oder zuviel drumrum etc. etc. sein wird. Wenn man sich dann genug über sich selbst
geärgert hat, schreibt man halt einen "WoW stirbt" oder "WoW ist nur noch Schrott" Thread, da weiss man ganz genau
dass man sich mal wieder paar Stunden lang das geflame anderer WoW-Spieler durchlesen kann.


----------



## KalaiDOS (30. Januar 2009)

Es ist allseitsbekanntes, anspruchsvolles gewhine. Hab ihn ganz gelesen und in einigen Punkten stimmts schon, aber was interessiert mich das?  Ich bin leidenschaftlicher PC -Zocker und das gamen in WoW macht fun. und vileen anderen auch. Ich kann mich oft nicht entscheiden was ich machen soll^^ 
Das ist Spiel, und jedes Spiel ist irgendwann mal fad und "stirbt". Ja irgendwann wird auch Counter Strike, WC3 und selbiges sterben, so ist der Lauf der Zeit. Aber mann muss es ja nicht gleich als eine so große Sache aufspielen oO


----------



## Ascían (30. Januar 2009)

mulle schrieb:


> Das liegt einfach daran, das auf wow-szene.de Die spieler sind die ganz genau Die meinung vertreten :> ... und das sind genau Die 2% die ihren account löschen, wobei aber dann nochmal 10% neue spieler kommen, die nun endlich die zeit zum spielen finden.



Und solang das so bleibt wird WoW auch keine Spieler verlieren - andere MMOs müssen ihre Spieler halten und leben von langjährigen Absolventen, bei WoW ist dagegen die Fluktuation sehr hoch, aber das Ding ist ja: Es gehen zwar viele, aber durch die massive Werbung kommen immer noch mehr Spieler nach als Spieler das Spiel verlassen. Blizz macht's genau richtig.


----------



## Rakanisha (30. Januar 2009)

Gut geschrieben, aber im großen und ganzen nur mimimi.


----------



## Pepper1991 (30. Januar 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Den wievielten Sarg zimmern wir bereits für WoW und haben wir an andere Spiele weitergegeben .... *gähn*



Nein, WoW zimmer sich selbst den Sarg, und will ums verrecken nicht reinsteigen...leider...


----------



## N00blike (30. Januar 2009)

Mal ehrlich wenn naxx nicht schon früher da gewesen wäre und keine guides schon bei release da gewesen wären hätte ich mal gerne gesehen wieviele leute sich da durch gewipet hätten dann ist das ganze sogar mit kara zu vergleichen! Nach ein paar kara runs hatte man es damals raus und man ist auch nur mal so eben dadurch um marken zu farmen!
Wenn es zu einfach ist einfach mit weniger leuten rein gehen dann ist es auch wieder knackig!
Uldar wird härter ganz klar aber auch nur aus dem grund weil es was neues ist und niemand die bosse kennt!
Wir haben 5 leute im raid die naxx damals clear/bzw teilweise clear hatten... die haben uns am ersten abend dadrinnen schon erzählt wie die bosse anzugehen sind! Hätte ich das damals bei kara gehabt wäre das auch ziemlich einfach gewesen!
Gut jetzt kommt natürlich dazu das man nicht blau nach naxx geht sondern meist schon das ein oder andere epic ansich trägt aber ob das den unterschied macht?
Einfach mal abwarten aber ich denke sobald uldar ein paar mal von der eigenen truppe gecleart ist wirds auch nicht viel schwerer als naxx werden!
Ich finds momentan echt gut da man einfach nicht mehr so extrem viel on sein muss um was zu erreichen! Jetzt ist es noch viel einfachher wow und RL unter einen hut zu bringen... ntürlich ist es für die leute schwer die kein wirkliches RL haben da sie jetzt mehr zeit haben mit der sie nichts anfangen können aber dafür ist blizzard auch nicht verantwortlich! 
Wenn man nicht so viel spielt bleibt auch die langzeit motivation


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht wäre es ja sinnvoller gewesen Wow etwas elitärer aufzupeppen! 40 Mannraids beizubehalten und 60erRaids einzuführen!

Farmen bis euch der Teufel holt! 

Und dann in 4 Jahren stellt ihr fest, dass ihr NICHTS gemacht habt als einem Pixelhaufen nachzurennen!

WotLK hat 
- 10/25 Raids das auch mal kleinere Gilden zum raiden kommen.
- den Tanks endlich mal das Leveln erleichtert. 
- Schmiede können auch tatsächlich mal Sachen herstellen die jemand kauft, auch wenn schon jeder ne bessere Rüstung hat!!
- die Quests sind neu gestaltet
- 1000 Winter!! Ganz klar mein OpenPvpFavourit!!
- und und und und

sicher gibt es auch Punkte die noch nicht ganz ausgereift sind

- sämtlicher CC dient meist nur noch der reinen Unterhaltung
- Schwierigkeitsgrad ist nicht annährend mit alten Instanzen zu vergleichen


Aber warum wollen manche Leute den ganzen Rest immer davon überzeugen das Wow tot ist? Ist das der Neid weil sie es nicht haben können das es noch jemand spaß macht? Oder haben sie das Gefühl alle anderen sind auf dem Holzweg und sie müssen sie jetzt zur Wahrheit zwingen?

Wenn dem so ist:

*Entschuldigt das es mir Spaß macht und es mich nicht stört wenn ihr aufhören wollt!
*


----------



## biene maya (30. Januar 2009)

WoW sirbt nicht, das wird gepatcht.


----------



## Sylvvia (30. Januar 2009)

Nun - Wow liegt nicht im Sterben aber deshalb hat der TE doch durchaus Recht mit seiner Kritik. Sind
fast dieselben Gründe wegen denen ich aufgehört hab .... (nach immerhin 3,5 Jahren). Und seh ich auch nicht als Heulerei, im Gegenteil - ist doch durchaus sachlich gehaltene fundierte Kritik.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (30. Januar 2009)

finde auch, sehr gut geschrieben und treffend. und gerade dafür ist so ein forum da, um seinen unmut zu äußern. man muss ja bloß mal an die ganzen op-flames denken. resultat: blizzard reagiert und nerft hier und da rum. also sollte sich blizzard auch die immer öfter erscheinenden "flames" von den pro-spielern zu herzen nehmen. denn blizzard hat alles daran gesetzt, dass möglichst alle die spielinhalte sehen können. aber wenn bereits nach einem monat nicht nur bei den progilden lange weile aufkommt und man ausser fürs schwanzometer erfolge sammeln bzw. alles nochmal mit nem twink zu wiederholen, nichts mehr zu tun hat, läuft da gewaltig was schief. ohne vor scham zu eröten, gebe ich zu, dass wird vor dem bc nerf, einige der t5/6+sw bosse nicht geschafft haben. liegt daran, dass wir ne fundgilde sind und mehr oder weniger chaotisch gerade bei den bossen mit gruppendynamik sind. wotlk: für naxx10 haben wir ca. 2 wochen gebraucht. mittlerweile alles an einem abend clear + obsi hinterher. und es kommt bei keinem boss nicht mal ein hauch auf, dass es knapp werden könnte. möchte mir gar nicht ausmalen, wie es den wirklich guten spielern gehen muss. zu pvp kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich es im mom nicht mache.


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (30. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> McDonald's liegt im Sterben!
> 
> Ich weiß noch, bei McDonald's classic gab es einfach nur Burger in stylischen Styroporverpackungen und die Westernsoße hat man noch selber auf den McRib gemacht! Das war viel besser als heute!
> 
> ...



nur sehr wenige können sich an die zeiten erinnern als twix noch raider hieß...

und nun haben fast 100% der mcd-casuals bereits den content _mccafe_ gecleared...

zum glück läuft gerade das weltereignis hüttengaudi - also hopp hopp damit man den titel nicht verpasst


----------



## Toastbrod (30. Januar 2009)

Ich spiele gern WOW, und zwar am "gernsten" ^^ seit dem neuen Addon.

Auch ich als Casual-Gamer darf nun endlich Raiden ohne eine feste Gilde mit der man alles genaustens vorher einstudieren muss und bei einem Boss 100 mal wiped bevor man ihn legt. Ich hab einfach Spaß daran mit gleichgesinnten Instanzen zu durchschreiten. Es ist ja nich so dass jetzt alle Speedruns machen. Naxx schafft man mit vielen Randomgrp und Non-elitegilden nich clear.

Wow ist ein Spiel für Leute die in die MMoRPG Welt einsteigen wollen. 
Wieso sollten diese keine Raids machen dürfen? Bloß weil se nich 8 Stunden am Tag on sind und ihre DPS und Rotationen am Taschenrechner ausrechnen?

Bei Wow kann man nun einfach schön entspannt spielen, egal ob PVP oder Instanzen es macht einfach Spaß weil nicht mehr so viel Druck und Stress auf einem lastet. 
Ich will schließlich spielen und nicht Arbeiten.

Wem WOW zu leicht ist der kann ja was anderes spielen. Weil ein paar Elite-Gilden nun keine Herausforderung haben und sich vllt bald mal nen richtigen Job suchen müssen, heißt nicht dass die restlichen 98% den Endcontent nicht sehen dürfen.

Und wenn diese Elite-Gilden es schaffen (was ich nich glaube) ihren Account zu kündigen, und meinen Wow ist deswegen tot dann haben sich probleme mit ihrem Ego, weil mich interessiert das n feuchten Furz, solange weit über die Mehrheit ihren Spaß an dem Spiel hat.


----------



## abe15 (30. Januar 2009)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> *hust wowszene copy hust*



Die Quelle ist mir nicht bekannt, ich stieß darauf in meinem Gildenforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamburgperle (30. Januar 2009)

McDonald's liegt im Sterben! ... Der Beitrag hat das Lesen gelohnt !

Ansonsten halt mal nen Geweine von nem Studenten, daher vllt. etwas anspruchsvoller geschrieben, trotzdem langweilig ...

Wer nicht mehr will, soll gehen. Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten.

Ich finde auch nicht alles gut, was gemacht wird, aber ich freue mich abends wenn ich die Kiste hochfahre und die Gildies grüßen mich .... das hebt meine Stimmung. Da ich auf 80 eh nicht mehr hardcore rumzockt sondern beim Zusammenstellen / Suchen von ner Inigruppe auch mal nen bischen rumquatsche ... ist das nen angenehmer sozialer Kontakt ... haben uns zum Beispiel mit Leuten aus dem Ruhrpott (aus der Gilde) heute zum Fussi gegen Bayern verabredet ... freu mich schon wie nen Schnitzel ... habe die Gildies teilweise schon 4 oder 5 Monate nicht mehr gesehen ... 

Wer diese Kontakte nicht mehr will ... ok !


----------



## Zerleena (30. Januar 2009)

Ich würde es ähnlich sehen, dass es nicht Blizzard allein ist bzw. das willkürlich entscheidet. Sie schauen eher, was für Trends herrschen, was die Mehrheit der Spieler will. Liegt auch daran, dass wohl viele schon alles gesehen haben und nun den x-ten TWink hochleveln. NAja für die isses langweilig. Dann wird durch Millionen von Heften schon jede Taktik und jedes Dungen vorgekaut (am besten ihr stellt euch so hin, macht dies und das) na ist doch klar dass es kein Spaß macht, wenn mans den Progilden 1:1 nachmacht statt sich selbst da durchzukämpfen mit Spontantität und einfach drauf.

Erfolge find ich net wirklich verkehrt, nur würde ich eine Einstellung begrüßen die solchen unwichtigen Müll wie "Darf ich ihn behalten" und co. ausblenden. Ich kanns ja verstehen dass sich manche selbst über so nen Lowbob erfolg nen Ast freuen aber das dumme "Gz gz gz" aller 5 minuten selbst für solche dämlichen hirnverbrannten Erfolge nervt doch ab.

Fazit: WoW lebt von seiner Spielerschaft. Wenn die jedoch mal Hüh und mal Hott schreit und mal einfacher haben will, dann wieder schwerer, dann wirds halt schon doof für die, denen es so gefallen hat wie es ist. Diejenigen, die schon alles kennen, die dürfen sich nunmal nicht als Nabel der Welt sehen und verlangen, dass Blizzard innerhalb kürzester Zeit noch 20 Welten aus dem Boden stampft, noch mehr Instanzen und und und. Es gibt eben auch Leute, die es wirklich NEU anfangen, und für die gibt es mehr als genug zu tun. 

Diejenigen die es über haben und sich von Instanz zu Instanz langweilen sollten sich doch mal überlegen ob sie nurmehr aus Gewohnheit online sind oder wirklich noch Spaß haben. Nur deswegen gleich das aufs Spiel übertragen, was doch am Spieler selbst liegt ist net wirklich angebracht.


----------



## Seph018 (30. Januar 2009)

Hmm der TE bzw der Schreiberling hat meine Meinung gut zusammengefasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann ich im großen und ganzen nur unterschreiben, auch wenn es teilweise überspitzt dargestellt ist.


----------



## claet (30. Januar 2009)

Das ist doch genau das gleiche wie in der Musikszene. Eine Band macht gute Musik hat treue Fans über viele Jahre hinweg. Um erfolgreich zu sein wird die Musik dann immer mehr in Richtung Mainstream entwickelt und die alten Fans wenden sich ab. "Scheiß Kommerz" - wie oft hört man das nicht heutzutage.

Die alten Fans/die Progamer bekommen nicht mehr das was über Jahre für sie das beste war was sie bekommen konnten. Sie fühlen sich betrogen, waren sie doch so viele Jahre treue Fans und werden jetzt einfach (für die dreifache Menge an neuen Fans) fallengelassen. Ist hier in WoW genau das gleiche, nur dass die Pros bisi lauter schreien weil sie im Endeffekt absolute Suchtis sind. Ganz ehrlich, wer spielt denn so viele Jahre ein und das gleiche Game ohne süchtig zu sein wenns ihm auch ncoh angeblich keinen Spaß mehr macht?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr lustig das ganze, bitte lasst noch ein paar Pros zu wort kommen die sich ärgern dass man alles in den Arsch geschoben bekommt ohne Skill. Allein schon dieser Ausdruck "man bekommt alles ohne Skill in den Arsch geschoben" - einfach lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (30. Januar 2009)

Hat er schön geschrieben und er hat Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


klar ist das mimimimi und da mach ich jederzeit gerne mit, es ist einfach ätzend geworden.
Und für leute die alte zeiten kennen  ist das Spiel jetzt öde weil halt nur für casuals gemacht.
Und 90% der leute die meinen "Na und du mimimi du weißt gar nichts" sind neulinge die nach BC angefangen haben
und sowieso noch nie gemerkt haben wie geil es früher war nach 4-12 Wochen das eine Epic zu bekommen das man 
so gerne hätte und dann 4-12 wochen für das nächste einzuplanen.
Klar,  das war shice für alle casuals, aber da die Masse dieser doch sehr groß ist war das kein Prob, pre BC erkennte man den casual
am grün/blauen equip und nach BC am S1 set das er irgendwo geleecht hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dem Casual stirbt das spiel nicht, das stimmt, aber die Pros werden wsa neues suchen müssen.
Geht doch einfach mit den IG Freunden die ihr gefunden habt zusammen was neues Spielen, es ist zwar schade die investierte zeit zurückzulassen
aber wer von euch hat noch seine alten Warcraft II Spielstände gespeichert nur weil er die eingesetzte Zeit nicht verlieren will ;?)
Waren beides geile Spiele, nu ists vorbei, weiter gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Für die release player, für den Rest beginnt das ganze halt jetzt erst in 3 Jahren haben die auch keine Bock mehr=)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Januar 2009)

sebiprotago schrieb:


> Für diesen Beitrag hat es sich gelohnt diesen Thread zu lesen.



Dankesehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß, dass mein Kommentar über McDonald's sehr hart war und viele schockiert und zutiefst berührt hat, aber der ganze Frust musste einfach mal raus. Bei Burger King fragt mich dieser scheiß Kai Pflaume wenigstens nicht dauernd, was ich im Happy Meal hab!


----------



## Borberat (30. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Tazmal, deine Vermutungen haben genausoviel Gehalt wie deine angefochtenen Spielerzahlen WoWs. Nämlich garkeinen.
> Interessiert es mich, wieviele WoW spielen? Nö, ich hab auch so Spaß...
> 
> 
> ...




Blablabla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind noch alle zu WoW suchtis geworden, aber wenn du so freundlich in deiner Gilde bist wie hier dann
wird der Verlust der IG Freunde bei dir nicht das Problem.

Des weiteren finde ich es knuffig das ganze Massen von Leuten die irgendwann zu BC Zeiten eingestiegen sind 
hier rumargumentieren das zu 60er zeiten gar nicht alles besser war, fehlt euch irgendwie die Grundlage zu oder?
MAKE ME THE PINGU: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat..."


----------



## Marganos (30. Januar 2009)

Einfach nur lächerlich !

WoW wird immer größer und er labbert was vom sterben. Sein Spielspass ist am sterben !

Soll er doch in komplett grünes Gear in Inis gehen da hat er genug Herausforderung. Und wenn er  schon locker den jetztigen Content durch hat - kann er ja alles mit seinen Twinks nochmal machen, oder einfach mal vor die Tür gehen und RL-Qs machen !

Es ist die typische Nostalgie-Scheisses - frühe war alles besser - omg WoW war noch nie so gut wie jetzt. Und ich spiele es seit 2005.

Wobei in einem Punkt hat er sicherlich Recht: Die Gimps
Aber so ist es halt. Wenn eine Community immer grösser wird ist halt auch die Chance grösser Idioten zu treffen. 

So ich gehe jetzt on. Hab noch nen Def-Krieger und nen Holy-Priester hochzuleveln bzw. auszustatten und da WoW endlich dafür gesorgt, dass man auch ohne 40 Mann Raids gute Items bekommt, macht es mir unendlich viel Spass !


----------



## Davatar (30. Januar 2009)

Hab noch nie nen Post gelesen, der meine derzeitige Stimmung so detailgetreu zu 100% wiedergeben kann. Traurig aber wahr, dem ist überhaupt nichts hinzuzufügen...Ausser vielleicht: der einzige Grund, warum wir es uns doch noch antun, auf Patch 3.10 zu warten liegt darin, dass auf dem Markt einfach eine sinnvolle Alternative fehlt. Aber die meisten von uns warten ja sowieso entweder auf Starcraft 2 oder Diablo 3.


----------



## Nexilein (30. Januar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Er argumentiert dabei äußerst geschickt, [...]


eigentlich nicht...


abe15 schrieb:


> [...] beim lesen möchte man wirklich nur nicken oder den Kopf schütteln.


Möchte ich nicht...


abe15 schrieb:


> Man erkennt nicht den Hauch eines Mimimi, was den Beitrag umso leserlicher macht.


Manch einer erkennt auch den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht...

Alleine wenn ich lese, daß die "guten" Raids 1500 DPS DDler mitnehmen müssen, wird mir schon schlecht:
1. Ein guter Raid findet auch gute Leute.
2. Wenn ein Raid so gut ist, daß er 1500dps DDler als Zumutung empfindet, dann kann er die Instanzen auch mit weniger Leuten, als der maximalen Anzahl clearen.

Und das der Content soviel einfacher geworden ist, ist einfach nicht wahr. Es rennen nur deutlich mehr T6 Leute in Nax rum, als damals T3 Equippte in Kara.
Kara war mit T3 nämlich teilweise auch ein Spaziergang.
Wer sich jetzt beschwert, daß der Raidcontent zu einfach ist, der soll Nax doch einfach mal mit blauen Questbelohnungen angehen, vorher Tagelang Heros abfarmen und 18 Tage warten, bis er den Stoff für 2 gecraftete Epics zusammen hat.
Wer 20k Gold auf der Bank hat, T6 am Leibe trägt und mit seinem alten 25er Raid nach einer Woche Leveln sofort den Raidcontent angeht, der soll sich nicht wundern, daß ihm schon vor dem ersten Content Patch die Arbeit ausgeht...


----------



## Borberat (30. Januar 2009)

Marganos schrieb:


> So ich gehe jetzt on. Hab noch nen Def-Krieger und nen Holy-Priester hochzuleveln bzw. auszustatten und da WoW endlich dafür gesorgt, dass man auch ohne 40 Mann Raids gute Items bekommt, macht es mir unendlich viel Spass !



hast du BC irgendwie verpasst? Die 40 Mann Raids sind schon seit Jahren tot, und es gab nach BC wirklich keinen Grund 
alles noch mehr zu nerden...


----------



## Metadron72 (30. Januar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Blablabla
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na denn...

du weisst also das alle zu suchtis werden ? bitte nicht von einem selbst auf andere schliessen !
du unterstellst unfreundlichkeit in einem sehr freundlichen ton  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
du weisst das die leute erst bc eingestiegen sind ? respekt ..ich dachte immer ich spiel seit beta , aber du wirst es wohl besser wissen
wenn man keine ahnung ? ja, guter vorsatz, halte dich dran !


----------



## Elandrana (30. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Gibt Leute, die schneller lesen und verstehen können als du, man mag es kaum glauben.
> Was mir an WoW Spaß macht? Das Gruppenspiel in Heroic Inis, einfach nur irgendwo angelnd mit jemandem rumsitzen, farmen, sammeln etc. pp.



Welches Gruppenspiel? Es gibt kein Gruppenspiel mehr im WoW. Eine ideale Gruppenzusammenstellung für ne 5er besteht aus 3 DDS jenseits von 1,5k DPS, 1 Heiler und 1 Tank. Crowdcontrol etc spielt seit 3.0 absolut keine Rolle mehr. Wird einfach alles umgenuked. Bosstaktiken/fähigkeiten? in 5er Instanzen sowieso sch... egal, der liegt in ner Hero innerhalb von 1,5min.

Anforderung/Herausforderungen stellt das Spiel wirklich keine mehr momentan.

Aber das sich Blizzard darauf besinnt und wieder auf Klasse statt Masse geht möchte ich sehr bezweifeln.

In BC waren so Instanzen wie Schattenlab/Sethek/ZH schon auf nonhero mit blauem Gear ne Herausforderung am Anfang und ohne CC lief da nix. SSC/TK/MH/BT sah das auf Raidseite genauso aus. Mittlerweile hat das Niveau so stark nachgelassen, das man mit grün/blauem Equip durch Heros durchrennt und sich durch die Schlachtzüge bombt.



> Alleine wenn ich lese, daß die "guten" Raids 1500 DPS DDler mitnehmen müssen, wird mir schon schlecht:



möchte ja wohl schon sein mind 1500 DPS und das ist wirklich niedrig angesetzt. Ich fahr als DefTank schon 1300 an nem Boss.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen das Ulduar um einiges vom Schwierigkeitsgrad anzieht, denn auf Dauerlangeweile haben sicher nicht viele Lust.


Und bei allen die sich hier über angebrachte Kritik aufregen,  vermute ich sowieso das die sind, die früher über Kara oder ihrer Arena nicht hinausgekommen sind.


----------



## Spilyt (30. Januar 2009)

ich kanndazu nur eins sagen ....wow ist keine zwangsarbeit und wir nicht die sklaven wer nicht will soll nicht spielen alles ändert sich nun mal und die vergangenheit bleibt nun mal hinten natürlich will man zurück nur geht das nicht, immer nach vorne schauen und wenns noch immer nicht passt *hust es ist ein spiel*hust* einfach wechseln HDRO oder WAR oder CS egal gibt genug online spiele z.b RO auch also heulen hilft nie weiter oder heult man bei seiner mami vor ich will das oder das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne glaub ich kaum kommt auf da selbe hinnaus "schleich dich ins zimmer"! ^^in wow übersetzt heißt das so geh in ein anderes spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahja blizzard gibt sich auch viel mühe es ist nicht so das sie vor pc sitzen und sich da gegenseitig anschauen und sexuell berühren nee sie arbeiten um das spiel zu verbessern weil nun mal jeder soll was erreichen ,und anscheinend wird ulduar etwas schwerer weil dan wird jeder zufrieden sein und alle haben epix und freuen sich und passt.

mfg


----------



## disco_0711 (30. Januar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> *** ***




du hast zu lange und zu ausgiebig gespielt, hör auf damit, das Spiel wir dir keine Befriedigung mehr liefern.  Weiterspielen würde nur zu noch mehr Frust führen. Such Dir ein neues Hobby, auch wen es Dir wahrscheinlich sehr schwer fallen wird.


----------



## Minorjiel (30. Januar 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> wie naiv du doch bist, du glaubst ja wohl selbst nicht das Blizzard in Ihren zahlen eine Zahl hat die auch nur annähernd der Warheit entspricht ?
> 
> Ja ich weis, die Flamer werden jetzt sagen "lol nap wow hat 12 mio spieler" aber woran natürlich keiner denkt ist das die zahl der inaktiven leute die schon lange aufgehört haben und vor allem jetzt aufhören weil eben mit dem AddOn wow nicht grad besser wurde, auch zugezählt wird, ich gehe sogar so weit wenn ich mir die server ansehe das ich sage das diese 12 Mio auf knapp 7 mio geschrumpft sind, davon ziehen wir dann ausländer ab und bleiben bei den deutschen, weil uns ist es scheisegal was amis und co zocken.
> 
> Die Zahl die dann rauskommt zum vergleich von vor BC wird erschreckend sein, natürlich verstehen das hier viele nicht und flamen lieber das Forum zu, was auch der Grund ist warum ich auf die Sachen die ich schrieb meist keine antworten mehr lese bzw die meisten ignoriere.



Auch 6.000.000 Spieler wären noch eine beachtliche Anzahl Spieler. Vermutlich findet aber lediglich ein Austausch der Spieler statt und kein Sterben von Wow...die alten Hasen sind gelangweilt, beschweren sich oder hören auf...dafür kommen aber Zig neue Zocker, die den Zauber genauso erleben wie damals die ersten Classic Spieler....und denen fehlt der Vergleich zu früher und werden daher wohl zufreiden sein.


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Januar 2009)

tanzbärchen schrieb:


> Wirklich eine sehr schöne Zusammenfassung!! Zu den gegnern dieses threads!
> Bringt doch mal Gegenargumente und sagt mal was euch an wow gefällt und warum ihr es spielt.


Darf ich? Darf ich?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aaaaalso...
- WoW is an sich ma supa
- die neuen Landschaften sind wundersupidupischöööön
- die Quests sind supiendgeil
- die Musik is auch supa
- Quests sind nicht mehr nur noch töte/sammle/tanz den Namen deiner Raidkumpels
- Panzer fahren, Drachen reiten, Chopper bauen und überhaupt und so alles geilo
- WotLK-Story der HAMMA schlechthin
- wir armen Casuals können endlich Raids machen und kriegen auch sonst alles was die andern haben, wir müssen nur weinen... äääh *wollen*
- EPIXXXE für ALLE !!!
...und DAS Argument schlechthin: _"Wenns Dir net passt spiel was anderes, n00b!"_

Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , diese schlagenden Argumente entsprechen nicht meiner Meinung und ich bin auch kein Gegner dieses Freds. Ich wollte bloß mal die Standart-Gegenargumente auflisten nach denen Du verlangt hast. Überzeugen sie Dich etwa (auch) nicht??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (30. Januar 2009)

*ironie_an* Das ist bei Süchtigen nun mal so, auch wenn sie wissen, dass die Droge schlecht für sie ist und ihnen den gewünschten Effekt nicht mehr gibt, sie können nicht davon lassen - man könnte meinen Wotlk ist im Moment einfach nur nicht hoch dosiert genug *ironie_aus* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will auf keinen Fall sagen, dass alle WoW Spieler süchtig sind! Ich selbst zähle mich auch nicht zu den Süchtigen. Aber jemand der in so großem Stil über sein Hobby weint, der kann doch nur süchtig sein, sonst würde er doch einfach seinen Account kündigen und sich was anderes suchen ... ich versteh solche Leute nicht, wenn mir etwas keinen Spaß mehr macht, dann lass ichs und mach was anderes!? Ist doch gar nicht so schwer, "geht ma raus anne frische Luft"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Warum ich WoW gerne spiele? Weil es das abwechslungsreichste Spiel ist, das ich kenne und neben einer anderen "schönsten Nebensachen der Welt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eine der schönsten Nebensachen der Welt ist. Leute, es ist ein Hobby, das muss Spaß machen, sonst sucht man sich eben ein anderes Hobby!


----------



## Mitzushi (30. Januar 2009)

Das einzige Problem, was ich in solchen Mimimi-Beiträgen erkenne, ist es, dass es die Vielspieler ankotzt, dass auch Casual Gamer den Endcontent ohne große Hürden sehen / meistern können und der Inhalt ihnen zu langweilig wird, weil sie ihn schon zum hundertsten Male durch haben (sowas wird bei jedem Spiel langweilig, egal wie anspruchsvoll/anspruchslos).

Immer wieder: 

- die anderen können ohne Probleme in die Instanz, in die ich auch gehe
- die anderen haben genauso gutes Equip wie ich, obwohl ich besser bin / mehr Zeit investiere
- die anderen haben nicht das Recht in die Ini zu gehen / die Ini zu clearen, wenn sie nicht wie ich 20 Std. am Tag am Rechner sitzen und ihre "Skills" trainieren und wie bekloppt farmen
- mir sind die Instanzen zu anspruchslos nachdem ich schon tausendmal da drin war (nach so vielen Runs und der entsprechenden Rüstung ist das doch klar, und trotzdem spielen sie weiter xD)

Letztendlich haben die meisten wohl eher ein Problem mit ihrem Ego, da sie nicht mehr mit ihrer seltenen Rüstung in Eisenschmiede/Sturmwind/Ogrimmar/Undercity protzen können.

Alle meckern und spielen aber trotzdem weiter. Irgendwie komische Sache.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (30. Januar 2009)

Gäääähn... kann das eigentlich noch einer hören? Achja, übrigens hab ich den Thread nicht durchgelesen, da stehen eh immer die gleichen Antworten drin wie in allen zuvor eröffneten, das gleiche Thema betreffenden Threads.

Einem Spieler missfällt die Art die Blizzad einschlägt, also MUSS das Spiel ja untergehen... logisch, das sieht man ja auch an den fallenden Abozahlen... ähhh, neee Moment... die steigen ja... hmmmm, komisch.
Aber egal. Das sind ja eh nur tote Accounts... und da kann Blizz noch tausendmal behaupten, dass tote Accs nicht mitgezählt werden und diese 11,5 Mio alles aktive Spieler sind. Dann argumentiert man halt einfach mal damit, dass 70% dieser Accounts eh nur Goldfarmer sind... klar, was sonst. Die Server sind ja auch immer leer. Komisch ist in dieser Hinsicht halt nur, dass man dann trotzdem noch so lange warten muss, um ein BG zu betreten. Und diese nervigen Lags... das kommt sicherlich alles von den Goldtransfers der Farmer zu irgendwelchen eBay Kunden.

Mecker, mecker, mecker... gähhhn... ich frag nochmal: Kann das eigentlich noch einer hören?
Die Leute beschweren sich nur! Die einen darüber, dass das Spiel zu leicht ist, die anderen, dass es zu schwer ist. Die einen wollen farmen und sich Epics hart verdienen, die anderen beschweren sich darüber, dass man in dem Spiel zuviel Zeit investieren muss, um wirklich was zu erreichen. Es wird in jegliche entgegengesetzte Richtung gemeckert. Und im Endeffekt ist ja nur Blizz an allem Schuld. Dass es vielleicht auch an den Kunden liegen könnte, die eben einen Trend widerspiegeln, Wünsche äussern oder einfach nur zu viel meckern... da kommt irgendwie keiner drauf.

Alle sind am meckern und ich frage mich immer öfter: Wer von diesen 11,5 Mio Abonennten mag diese Spiel eigentlich? Spielt dieses Spiel eigentlich noch irgendjemand wegen dem Spielspass oder nur, weil er sein nicht vorhandenes Prestige im RL kompensieren muss? Und: Gibts eigentlich auch noch was anderes ausser DPS, Ratings oder dicke Mounts? Könnte hinter so einer Figur vielleicht auch ein lebendiger Mensch stecken?
Und ich frage mich wieder... wer von diesen 11,5 Mio Abonennten (von denen ja 80% eh nur Goldfarmer sind), mag dieses Spiel eigentlich? Achso, halt... stimmt ja: WoW liegt ja im sterben! Und die wachsenden Abozahlen rühren ja von den 90% Goldfarmern, die immer mehr Accounts anlegen, immer mehr Gold scheffeln, das dann Paris Hilton übers eBay kauft (die hat ja genug Geld)... und irgendwann, wenn die Population der Goldfarmer auf den Servern 120% beträgt und der einzige noch aktive Spieler (also Paris Hilton) alleine durch die Server streift... dann.... ja DANN.... dann weiss ich dass ich doch wohl besser auf diesen (und alle 40'000 andere) Thread hier gehört hätte:

... WoW liegt im sterben... wahnsinn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (30. Januar 2009)

moin

also ich spiel wow seit fast anfang an und spiele es weiter, weil es noch ein wenig spass macht und weil man nun schon sich ewig was
aufgebaut hat. klingt doof, ist aber sicher bei vielen so.
die selbe frage, wie der eigentlich te habe ich mir auch vor kurzem gestellt: naxx25 fast durch, maly müsst ich noch. und dann?
bei tbc war ich noch nicht so schnell auf diesem stand, wie ich jetzt nach so kurzer zeit bin.
es gibt zwar ein paar nette features - z.b. die veränderliche welt - aber im groben sehe ich es wie der eigentliche te. was sammelt
sich denn noch in den meisten grp? woher kommen die forenbeiträge der art: "welche klasse macht am meisten dmg? - was soll ich spielen".
das andere, was ich mich frage: wer whined denn hier so rum? die high-pvp?

grüße


----------



## Sevarine (30. Januar 2009)

Der Text ist gut geschrieben, aber insgesamt sieht man daran nur, dass wir Menschen in einem Ding seit Jahrtausenden gleich denken. Zwar nicht alle, aber viele.
Wir mögen keine Veränderungen. Derjenige der gesagt hat, die Welt wäre rund und keine Scheibe wurde gesteinigt, Heißluftballons von der Kirche verboten usw.. Und das nur, weil es neu und unbekannt war. Genauso war es am Anfang mit dem Internet, da wurde zwar keiner Umgebracht, aber es wurde hart kritisiert und "niedergemacht". Und das auch nur, weil es neu war. Jetzt werden von den Politikern MMORPGS "niedergemacht", weil es neu ist und dort viele Leute zusammen kommen und es könnte ja gefährlich sein.
Jetzt wurde WoW stärker verändert und die Leute müssen sich auf einige Dinge neu einlassen und ihr Verhalten verändern. Manche kommen damit nicht klar und wünschen sich die "gute alte Zeit" zurück und dabei entstehen solche Beiträge. Es ist sozusagen teil unserer Geschichte, dass wir Veränderungen nicht mögen.

MfG



PS: Ich mag die 3 Rechtschreibreformen die während meiner Schulzeit gekommen sind nicht, also Rechtschreibfehler behalten!


----------



## claet (30. Januar 2009)

Juchhu, der erste Full-Quote

/reported


----------



## Niko78 (30. Januar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> *** ***



Mit einer Kurzantwort ist es getan: wenn dir der Spielspaß fehlt, dann lass halt los und sich dir was anderes.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (30. Januar 2009)

hier stand müll.


----------



## FonKeY (30. Januar 2009)

ich find den beitrag gut aba sage dasselbe wie immer wem es nicht gefällt der soll aufhören


trotzdem danke für den thread


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (30. Januar 2009)

Alle die hier schreiben ''mimimi blabla '' werden die ersten sein, die nach 3.1 hier nen thread aufmachen, um bekannt zu geben, dass sie ihren Acc kündigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (30. Januar 2009)

Borberat, kann dir gerne den WAR Abschiedsthread zeigen, in dem ich mich von der Gilde verabschiede und die Reaktionen.

Und man braucht tatsächlich noch Taktik, wenn man nicht Naxx-equipped ist. Da ist nichts mit 1,5 min Boss down ololo zu einfach. Und die Gruppenzusammensetzung... was willst du denn sonst in eine Instanz packen? Instanz für zwei Tanks, zwei DDs und einen Heiler oder beliebige andere Kombinationen, und dann iss wieder gut?
Ihr sagt alle Naxx ist zu einfach, kein Vergleich zu Kara. Ja echt? Völlig überraschend, ist ja nicht so, dass das Internet schon zu Beginn voll mit Naxxramas Guides war und jeder diese Guides nur nachspielt. Wartet doch einfach mal auf Ulduar, wo man wieder selbst auf den Trichter kommen muss, wie man einen Boss zu legen hat. Wenn die randoms keine Raidgruppen finden, weil die Raider in ihren Gilden an den Bossen wipen... Dann ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## Xeyji (30. Januar 2009)

Hab ich das falsch verstanden oder stammt der Beitrag nicht von Abe xy?
Zu dem Post des Spielers: Lange nicht mehr so etwas geistreiches gelesen!
Alle die sich hier dagegen aussprechen verschließen sich vor der Wahrheit meiner Meinung nach. Das Spiel wird bald frei von sämtlichen Spielern sein, die "in Ordnung" sind.
Dann werden nurnoch die spielen, die entweder nix besseres zutun haben oder schlichtweg denken sie sind die größten mit ihren 08/15 epics.

Mfg Xeyji


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (30. Januar 2009)

Mitzushi schrieb:


> Immer wieder:
> - die anderen können ohne Probleme in die Instanz, in die ich auch gehe
> - die anderen haben genauso gutes Equip wie ich, obwohl ich besser bin / mehr Zeit investiere
> - die anderen haben nicht das Recht in die Ini zu gehen / die Ini zu clearen, wenn sie nicht wie ich 20 Std. am Tag am Rechner sitzen und ihre "Skills" trainieren und wie bekloppt farmen
> - mir sind die Instanzen zu anspruchslos nachdem ich schon tausendmal da drin war (nach so vielen Runs und der entsprechenden Rüstung ist das doch klar, und trotzdem spielen sie weiter xD)


und wenn dem nicht so wäre, dann meckern die Casuals, dass sie nicht in die und die Instanzen kommen, nicht die selben Epics tragen dürfen usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man KANN es gar nicht allen recht machen ... ist halt die Frage ob man die Breite Masse oder nur ein paar Progamer befriedigen möchte ...


----------



## Lari (30. Januar 2009)

Flakk-Antonidas schrieb:


> ... ist halt die Frage ob man die Breite Masse oder nur ein paar Progamer befriedigen möchte ...


Und die Frage ist sogar rhetorischer Natur.


----------



## Sousuk (30. Januar 2009)

naja ich hab bei m 2. Abschnitt aufgehört zu lesen weil es mal wider ein sinnloses gejammer ist...
aber zu der Frage: Liegt wow im sterben:
ein ganzeinfaches *NEIN*


----------



## iggeblackmoore (30. Januar 2009)

Richtig sag ich da nur.
In Classic war alles besser und das meine ich ernst, obwohl alles umständlicher war, aber man hatte noch spaß am Spiel.
Jetzt logge mich ein, steh 3 Minuten rum und logg mich wieder aus, weil ich nicht weiß was ich machen soll, weil absolut nichts tolles da ist.
Ich brauche keine Items mehr, Ashievements interessieren mich eh nicht und PvP ist als Heiler schlimm.
Wenn jetzt kommt, dass ich doch aufhören sollte, ich werde es tun, aber ihr solltet wissen, dass es viel besser sein kann, als jetzt und das verstehen die meisten hier einfach nicht. 

Ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, als man freundlich zueinander waren, keiner hat die Gruppe geleaved und man verbrachte mehrere Stunden in einer 5er Instanz, weil man einfach spaß daran hatte, so etwas auszuprobieren, aber sowas wird nie wieder zurück kommen, weil alle jetzt meinen, dass sie jetzt Pro sind und alles können. Damals konnte man nichts und man hatte am meisten spaß daran.
Unwissenheit macht glücklich.


----------



## mister.G (30. Januar 2009)

Tidoc schrieb:


> gäääääääähn
> 
> nur weil einigen persöhnlich das spiel nicht mehr gefällt liegt es im sterben...



dem stimme ich zu. In Deutschland zocken bestimmt ein paar Hunderttausend Leute WoW. Denen das Spiel gefällt äußern sich nicht in den Foren da sie ja zufrieden sind (und das zurecht). Von der ganzen Masse schreiben halt 2 Leute im Forum, das es ihnen nicht gefällt. 2 von ich schätze mal 200.000 Zockern in Deutschland sind 0,001%. Von daher kann man solche Aussagen eigentlich getrost ignorieren.


----------



## Thrainan (30. Januar 2009)

Das PvP schlecht ist, ist keine neuheit. Das ist es allerspätestens seit Season 4 zu BC schon. WoW ist aber deswegen nicht gestorben. Die Mindestwertung machte es schon damals für mittelmäsige Season3 Spieler unmöglich sich in Season 4 zu verbessern. Das war der Moment zu dem ich aufgehört habe. 

Ja es stimmt, das Raidsetup ist immer noch wichtig, aber deutlich weniger wie früher noch. Das ist doch eine echte Verbesserung. Und ganz erlich, noch gleicher wäre ja nun auch wieder schlecht.
Will ich 100% "bring the player" brauche ich noch 3 Klassen, nämlich heiler, DD und Tank. Eigentlich wäre sogar das zuviel.
Möchte ich mehr differnzierung zwischen den Klassen brauche ich bei riads was? Richtig, Klassen nicht Spieler. 
Wiedermal eins dieser Mimimis die nicht weiter als 5 Meter Schotterweg gedacht sind


----------



## Borandur (30. Januar 2009)

Ich könnte das kotzen kriegen wenn ich solche Threads lese ...
"WoW liegt im sterben" "WoW geht unter" "Blizz macht WoW kaputt" etc.

Ich persönlich bin froh das mir WoW noch Spaß macht und ich nicht equip geil bin und wenn die Raids mal nicht funktionieren das WoW dann keinen Sinn mehr macht. Allein wegen der Verpflichtung was Raids angeht hab ich das raiden an den Nagel gehängt und queste jetzt in ruhe ohne Drang ("Ey, mach ma n bisschen schneller wir brauchen nen Heiler") meine Twinks hoch.

Auch was die ganzen Threads über den Patch 3.0.8 angeht kann ich nur lachen. Erstmal schreien alle andern nach nem Patch weil die und die Klasse OP ist und meine ist n Flaschenfurz, dann bringt Blizzard den Patch raus, mit einigen Fehlern und alle sind am nöhlen. diese Fehler wären bestimmt nciht passiert wenn man Blizzard mal in ruhe zeit gelassen hätte und nicht sofort nach dem Release von WOTLK rumgemeckert hätte. Blizzard bemüht sich um seine Kunden und hat sich beeilt, den Patch fertig zu kriegen, damit die Kunden zufrieden sind ... leider halt mit den Fehlern.

Ich würde mich, an der Stelle der ganzen Heuler, mal erstmal selber an die Nase packen und ruhig bleiben. Ihr könnt ja im offi. WoW-Forum eure Meinung sagen und die sonstiegn dinge erwähnen die euch nciht gefallen. aber die Flut von den ganzen Heul-Threads ist echt abartig.

In diesem Sinne

Bora


----------



## Thrainan (30. Januar 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> wie naiv du doch bist, du glaubst ja wohl selbst nicht das Blizzard in Ihren zahlen eine Zahl hat die auch nur annähernd der Warheit entspricht ?
> 
> Ja ich weis, die Flamer werden jetzt sagen "lol nap wow hat 12 mio spieler" *aber woran natürlich keiner denkt ist das die zahl der inaktiven leute die schon lange aufgehört haben*



Setzen 6

Die Zahlen entsprechen den zahlenden Kunden. Meinst du wirklich es gib 5 Millionen Spieler die weiter jeden Monat Geld zahlen aber nicht spielen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearforfun (30. Januar 2009)

> wie naiv du doch bist, du glaubst ja wohl selbst nicht das Blizzard in Ihren zahlen eine Zahl hat die auch nur annähernd der Warheit entspricht ?



Soweit ich weiß müssen die das und es wird sogar notariell beglaubigt schließlich ist es ein weltrekord und steh auch im neusten Guiness (hoffe richte) buch und dir prüfen das.


----------



## Haldimir (30. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> WoW ist am Sterben! Nur noch knapp 12 Millionen Spieler! Die Menschheit ist am Sterben! Unterbevölkerung! Wir werden alle sterben! AAAAAAAAAAH!!!
> 
> Feinstaub und globale Erwärmung sind schuld!




jo, streich mal den asiatischen markt, was meinst du wie wenig dann übrig bleibt?
nicht mal die hälfte. und wenn von dieser hälfte nochmal die hälfte unzufrieden ist? tja, wird immer weniger
also bring nicht das sinnlose 11.5 mille argument, soweit ist die globalisierung nun auch wieder nicht, dass du asien etc zu uns dazu zählen kannst


----------



## szene333 (30. Januar 2009)

tanzbärchen schrieb:


> Wirklich eine sehr schnöne Zusammenfassung!! Zu den gegnern dieses threads!
> Bringt doch mal Gegenargumente und sagt mal was euch an wow gefällt und warum ihr es spielt.
> Meiner Meinung nach haben alle leute die vorher etwas gepostet haben einfach nichts anderes zu tun,
> weil wow schon zu ihrem festen lebensinhalt gehört und sie gar nicht mehr wissen, warum sie eigetnlcih spielen.



So sieht es aus. Ich sehe hier fast ausschließlich Kommentare wie "dann spiel was anderes" oder "Mimimimi". Konstruktive Beiträge muss man sich hier eh rausfiltern. Aber der TE hat nunmal absolut Recht. Ich selber habe kurz nach BC-Release angefangen, kenne also Classic nur eingeschränkt. Deswegen vergleiche ich Wotlk mit BC und zwar als Gelegenheitsspieler. Da komme ich dann zu dem Ergebnis, dass Wort "Vergleich" hier völlig unangebracht ist. 

Berufe sind völlig unwichtig geworden bzw. höchstens zum Gold farmen taugen sie noch was. Ich weiss noch wie stolz ich war, als ich endlich mein Erstschlagset zusammen hatte. Jetzt kann ich mein Lederer-Job an den Nagel hängen.

Es gibt keine Pre-Quests mehr. Auch für Casuals eine schöne Sache. Die Kara-Pre z.B. hat Spass gemacht und einen tollen Ring hat es auch noch gegeben. Jetzt kann jeder sofort in jede Inze. 

Hero/Nonhero-Instanzen: Möchte ich mich jetzt lieber nicht zu auslassen.

Naja, im Prinzip heißt es seit Wotlk nur noch: Schnell Lvl 80 werden und dann ab nach Naxx. 
Berufe skillen? Wofür?
5er-Instanzen? Wofür?
Questen? Wofür?

Naja, zum Glück haben wir ja noch die Archivments

/ironie off

Hab jezt keine Lust mehr weiter zu schreiben.

Aber begreift endlich. Auch für viele Casuals, wie ich einer bin, hat das Spiel viele Herausforderungen verloren. Leider.


----------



## Elishebat (30. Januar 2009)

Also diese Classic-Vergötterung kann ich nicht mehr hören... nehmt doch mal die rosarote Brille ab! Die Community war kein Deut besser als jetzt, die Itemgeilheit war sogar noch schlimmer als heute und was so toll daran soll, sich stundenlang in Inis durch Trash zu kloppen, hab ich bis heute nicht verstanden. Damals wurde über die 8-Stunden_Schlachtfelder gemotzt, heute will man sie zurück. Genau wie heute wurde über Klassennerfs geheult und Buffs für andere Klassen eingefordert. Ich kenne die Classic-Zeit auch noch und muss sagen, so großartig anders ist es heute nicht. *sfz*

LG, Eli


----------



## Lari (30. Januar 2009)

Fearforfun schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß müssen die das und es wird sogar notariell beglaubigt schließlich ist es ein weltrekord und steh auch im neusten Guiness (hoffe richte) buch und dir prüfen das.


Du darfst doch sein Bild von Blizzard nicht einfach so zerstören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (30. Januar 2009)

wall of text -> nobody reads  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NeoShinji (30. Januar 2009)

Tach abe15!

Toll geschriebener Text von deinem Gildenkumpel. 

Kann ich nur eins sagen: /signed

Man könnte fast sagen, der Text ist augenöffnend... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (30. Januar 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Naja, im Prinzip heißt es seit Wotlk nur noch: Schnell Lvl 80 werden und dann ab nach Naxx.
> Berufe skillen? Wofür?
> 5er-Instanzen? Wofür?
> Questen? Wofür?


Berufe:
Der Schmied baut den Tanks/Plattenträgern ihr Naxx10 Equip.
Der Schneider den Stoffis (ich selber mir 3) ihr Naxx Startequip und natürlich die Taschen.
Der VZ und Juwe sollte ja klar sein.
Lederer weiß ich nicht.

5-er Instanzen:
Naxx-Equip
Twink-Equip
einfach nur aus Spaß? Bei mir jedenfalls.

Questen:
Gold, Ruf

Fällt mir spontan ein.


----------



## Biggles (30. Januar 2009)

Hervorragender Artikel!

Störrend sind allenfalls die weitgehend sinnfreien Kommentare der überwiegenden buffed.de-Leserschaft.

Wenn am Schluss nur noch diese gähnenden Dorftrottel WoW spielen, dann gehe ich auch.

Für die Horde


----------



## mister.G (30. Januar 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> So sieht es aus. Ich sehe hier fast ausschließlich Kommentare wie "dann spiel was anderes" oder "Mimimimi". Konstruktive Beiträge muss man sich hier eh rausfiltern. Aber der TE hat nunmal absolut Recht. Ich selber habe kurz nach BC-Release angefangen, kenne also Classic nur eingeschränkt. Deswegen vergleiche ich Wotlk mit BC und zwar als Gelegenheitsspieler. Da komme ich dann zu dem Ergebnis, dass Wort "Vergleich" hier völlig unangebracht ist.
> 
> 
> Aber begreift endlich. Auch für viele Casuals, wie ich einer bin, hat das Spiel viele Herausforderungen verloren. Leider.



So, es gibt mehr als genug Beispiele warum das Spiel gut ist.

1. Es uocken so unglaublich viele Leute, das man immer jemand neues kennenlernt. In vielen anderen MMO´s ist das nicht so.
2. Immer wieder neuer Content der sehr viel Spaß macht (schöne Gebiete, seht sehr gute Quest, gute Instanzen)
3. Die Story, da ich zuvor WC3 gezockt habe und ich mich deswegen sehr dafür interessiere.
4. Die Grafik die seit sovielen Jahren immer noch gut ist.

Und wer meckert das es zu einfach ist, der rafft es einfach nicht das der halbe Content noch fehlt...


----------



## Rongor (30. Januar 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> wall of text -> nobody reads
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil zu faul oder des Lesens nicht mächtig^^

Bin auch nen Casual, aber besser is Wotlk nich als BC!
Alles ist für jeden erreichbarer! Aber herausfordernd war bisher wirklich nicht so viel.

Ich hoffe auf Ulduar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Text: Sehr bildlich und dadurch recht amüsant. Spiegelt mein empfinden der momentanen Situation wieder!

Dennoch hab ich noch immer Spaß an WoW, weil ich tolle Leute in meiner Gilde habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So long
Rongor


----------



## Carwash (30. Januar 2009)

Tut mir leid es mag sein, dass der Anspruch von WoW nachgelassen hat doch sollte man nicht gleich sagen das WoW im sterben liegt.
Wer wirklich Spaß am Spiel hat wird aufgrund leichter instanzen aufhören.
Überhaupt wird hier nichts neues erzählt, alles ist schon lange gesagt worden und es ist nur traurig sowas lesen zu müssen.
Wenn es einem nicht mehr gefällt wie WoW funktioniert, soll er aufhören.


----------



## Crowser19 (30. Januar 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> So, es gibt mehr als genug Beispiele warum das Spiel gut ist.
> 
> 1. Es uocken so unglaublich viele Leute, das man immer jemand neues kennenlernt. In vielen anderen MMO´s ist das nicht so.
> 2. Immer wieder neuer Content der sehr viel Spaß macht (schöne Gebiete, seht sehr gute Quest, gute Instanzen)
> ...


richtig das wow stirbt ist quatsch


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Januar 2009)

Na ja, ich find' die Grafik zum Kotzen (auch wenn ich auf die neuen Schatteneffekte stehe), aber wo ist denn bitte ernsthafte Konkurrenz zu WoW? Wann immer irgendwo ein "WoW-Killer rauskommt", erfreuen sich diese Spiele nach ein paar Wochen einer Spielerzahl von 250.000, wenn's hochkommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magrotus (30. Januar 2009)

Der TE hat absolut Recht. Auch wenn es nicht im Sterben liegt, es ist total langweilig geworden.
In diesem Fall stimmt "früher war alles besser".


----------



## iggeblackmoore (30. Januar 2009)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Also diese Classic-Vergötterung kann ich nicht mehr hören... nehmt doch mal die rosarote Brille ab! Die Community war kein Deut besser als jetzt, die Itemgeilheit war sogar noch schlimmer als heute und was so toll daran soll, sich stundenlang in Inis durch Trash zu kloppen, hab ich bis heute nicht verstanden. Damals wurde über die 8-Stunden_Schlachtfelder gemotzt, heute will man sie zurück. Genau wie heute wurde über Klassennerfs geheult und Buffs für andere Klassen eingefordert. Ich kenne die Classic-Zeit auch noch und muss sagen, so großartig anders ist es heute nicht. *sfz*
> 
> LG, Eli



Die Leute waren deutlich besser und ich habe niemals über lange Schlachtfelder gemotzt und so hat man damals auch am meisten Ehre gemacht.
Nahja, vielleicht lag es an dir und deiner Einstellung, wie du zu anderen bist, man weiß es nicht.


----------



## Thrainan (30. Januar 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> [...]Konstruktive Beiträge muss man sich hier eh rausfiltern. [...]



Auser alles ist doof und mimimi höe ich auch von der WoW ist tot seite nicht...

Aber bitte, warum mag ich WoW noch:

Die Innis sehen teilweise sehr gut aus. Meist besser als diejenigen aus BC (kein lila z.B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Einige Berufe haben sehr coole neuerungen (Schmiede mit Schild und Sockeln ganz an erster Stelle)
Flexibilität beim Ruffarmen. Geht etwas zu schnell, aber dafür mehr Abwechslung bei der Inniaswahl)
Tolle Questtexte (ja ich mag das lesen)
Ich habe ne tolle Gilde (gibts woanders bestimmt auch, aber meine ist halt bei WoW)
Ich habe Spaß an Unternehmungen Abseits des raids. Ich helfe andren Leuten, mach hier und da ne Quest, spiele nern Twink hoch oder chatte nur im Gildenchannel rum. 
Im Vergleich zu BC sehen die Waffen/Rüstungen deutlich besser aus (wenn auch zu wenig models)
Die Skillbäume sind bei manchen Klassen sehr cool geworden. Alle kenn ich nicht und es mag auch Geschmackssache sein, aber für mich war einiges dabei. 
Titel und Achievments: Ich sammel die nicht aktiv, aber viele Leute haben Spaß daran. Warum kommt man daher und sagt das wäre schlecht? Macht Dir keinen Spaß? Lass es halt, entsteht dir kein Nachteil, dein gegenüber aber freut sich über seinen tollen neuen Titel. Schön für ihn. 
ect.


----------



## zenturionzi (30. Januar 2009)

Ich spiele eh kein WoW mehr bin geheilt von dem spiel das der absolute Dreck das spiel warte bis Diabolo3 kommt das wird eh viel besser sein als WOW


----------



## Psychoaxe2 (30. Januar 2009)

du spielst schon viel zu lange dieses game. Probier doch mal conan aus. Leider wirst du da feststellen, das diese art von spielen nur wirklich spaß machen, wenn es viele user spielen. Ansonsten bringt die beste engine und spiel balance nichts. Wer soll deine gecrafteten items kaufen :-)


----------



## fabdiem (30. Januar 2009)

schöner text  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wow wird niemals "sterben"

es gibt genug deppen die es weiter spielen und es werden immer neue schlagzeilen  kommen
von wegen "blizzard knackt die 20 mio marke"

das einzige was stirbt ist die spiel idee und das alte wow

aber so ist es nunmal

die neue generation ersetzt die alte

schicksal

neueinsteiger leveln doch schon lange nicht mehr sondern holen sich ihre chars von ebay


----------



## Lari (30. Januar 2009)

zenturionzi schrieb:


> Ich spiele eh kein WoW mehr bin geheilt von dem spiel das der absolute Dreck das spiel warte bis Diabolo3 kommt das wird eh viel besser sein als WOW


Hehe, geistreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man vergleicht MMORPGs nicht mit "normalen" Onlinespielen. Und ihr seid mir die liebsten. Ewigkeiten WoW spielen, aufhören, und es dann als Dreck darstellen. Musst dich im Dreck ja wohlgefühlt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> neueinsteiger leveln doch schon lange nicht mehr sondern holen sich ihre chars von ebay


Mhm, sicherlich.


----------



## Scarysize (30. Januar 2009)

Thegnar schrieb:


> Finde ich schön geschrieben und absolut passend.




bin ich ganz deiner meinung


----------



## Exomia (30. Januar 2009)

Nicht nur WoW geht den bach runter sondern ganz Azeroth! Die Geißel wird alles zerstören und ihr diskutiert hier weiter hin so bla bli blub rum.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/ironie off


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (30. Januar 2009)

Haldimir schrieb:


> jo, streich mal den asiatischen markt, was meinst du wie wenig dann übrig bleibt?[...]


Wie soll ich das verstehen? Setzt Du den asiatischen Raum mit Goldfarmern gleich? Oder sind das Minderwertige, die für Dich nicht als Menschen, also auch nicht als zahlende Abonennten zählen?



Biggles schrieb:


> [...]Wenn am Schluss nur noch diese gähnenden Dorftrottel WoW spielen, dann gehe ich auch.[...]


Wieso noch warten? Geh doch jetzt schon, anstatt Dich mit uns gähnenden Dorftrotteln zu unterhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reallity (30. Januar 2009)

Total richtig!

Mal ehrlich, in BC hab ich mich noch über Bosskills gefreut, Vashj/Keal nach unzähligen Trys gelegt und heute, naja, JEDER Boss, mal abgesehen von Sath 3D, ist nach wenigen Trys zerlegt.
Was macht daran Spass? Gar nichts!
Ich würde behaupten Hogger ist schwerer als alles andere jetzt, im Verhältnis zum Level.

Ja und das PvP, war das früher schön zu S3 Zeiten, da hats mich täglich in die arene getrieben, aber jetzt ist das nur noch ein Krampf, für jeden Scheiß braucht man ne Wertung, Ehre und Arena punkte zugleich, die Rating-Berechnung ist wohl eines der größten Rätsel der Menscheit, das mir dir Lust auf pvp gleichermassen vergangen ist wie auf pve.

Bitte macht Ulduar mind auf dem LvL wie früher Kara, Gruul oder Maggi, das wäre wenigstens mal ein einfach und ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
Sonst hau ich auch ab und schlafe lieber, als WoW zu zocken!


----------



## Vanderley (30. Januar 2009)

Könnte mann die ganzen Wow stirbt, Wow geht den Bach runter usw Treats net in ne extra Sparte packen ? Auf der ersten Seite in allgemeine Diskussionen sind ja nur noch solche Treats. Das nervt


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (30. Januar 2009)

Reallity schrieb:


> [...]Bitte macht Ulduar mind auf dem LvL wie früher Kara, Gruul oder Maggi, das wäre wenigstens mal ein einfach und ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.[...]


Oh, ich hoffe Blizz macht das noch viiiiiiel schwerer. Und zwar dermassen, dass niemand es schafft. Auch nicht die Top-Gilden, die sonst immer relativ schnell sind. Und dann sollte Blizz die Spieler mit diesem Raid mal ein wenig schmoren lassen... sagen wir ungefähr ein halbes Jahr. Meine Fresse, würde ich mich über die "Ulduar ist viel zu schwer - Blizz ihr Säcke"-Threads freuen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prinny (30. Januar 2009)

Kamos schrieb:


> Was für ein riesen Unterschied zu WoW-Szene, wenn man sich die Kommentare durchliest. Tjo war halt schon immer so...
> 
> Jedenfalls kann ich dem ganzen nur zustimmen, was würde ich geben für einen Classicserver!
> 
> ...


Das liegt daran, dass alle WoW-Szene User kleine Stevinho Fanboys sind.


----------



## Lari (30. Januar 2009)

WoWszene ist doch die anlaufstelle für die gefrusteten WoW-Spieler. welche Gründe es auch immer haben mag.
Und natürlich sagen sie zu allen Untergangs-Vorhersagen ja und amen. Wie ich schonmal sagte ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass die Reaktionen unterschiedlich ausfallen.


----------



## Frankyb (30. Januar 2009)

Da gibs so einen schönen Spruch.

Tot gesagte leben länger.

WoW wird es noch lange geben.
Wir sprechen uns alle mal wieder wenn Patch 8.0 für Wow erschienen ist.^^


----------



## Todesritter2008 (30. Januar 2009)

Hi zusammen!


Ich würde ja nicht soweit ausholen und sagen WOW liegt im sterben. Es macht auch noch Spass zu speilen aber.......

Ich muss ehrlich sagen Wow ruht sich einbischen auf Ihren Lorbeeren aus.....Ich meine über laagt es nur noch abends kann man keine Inis gehen weil sie voll sind. Und Sonntags

denkt man der Server fliegt gleich auseinander. Ich weiss ja nicht was BLizzard so treibt, aber kann man es den nicht in den Griff bekommen das alles wieder normal läuft???

Ich meine am Geld dürfte es ja nicht scheitern oder   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das soll auch kein mimimi sein wie andere jetzt sagen würden......aber ich meine Ihr würdet doch auch kein Blueraypl. Kaufen der nur stotter weisse alles abgibt. Man zahlt ja 

eigentlich für eine Leistung. 

Und nun ja das alles leichter geht mh.... Es gibt noch genug die Schwierigkeiten haben könnne ja nicht alles Imba sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zur zeit ist Naxx schwierig genug mit den Laags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So das war mein Stuff dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (30. Januar 2009)

Reallity schrieb:


> Total richtig!
> 
> Mal ehrlich, in BC hab ich mich noch über Bosskills gefreut, Vashj/Keal nach unzähligen Trys gelegt und heute, naja, JEDER Boss, mal abgesehen von Sath 3D, ist nach wenigen Trys zerlegt.
> Was macht daran Spass? Gar nichts!
> Ich würde behaupten Hogger ist schwerer als alles andere jetzt, im Verhältnis zum Level.





Und du bist natürlich gleich paar Tage nach Veröffentlichung von BC in den BT gerannt, hmmm? Oder nach Kara? oder ZA?
Weil es das ja da schon alles gab.....


Wenn es DIR keinen Spass macht NAXX,Sartharion,Malygos zu legen...just don´t do it. 

So einfach ist es.....

Es gibt genug Leute denen macht das Spass....es gibt genug Leute die haben jetzt erst Spass und ich bin mir sicher es wird laaange Zeit genug Leute geben, die zB Kel in der 25er Version nie zu Gesicht bekommen, geschweige denn Malygos oder auch nur daran denken Sartharion mit 3 Adds legen zu wollen.

Die spielen ab und an ein Zeitchen, brauchen schon ewig um alle Qs die´s so gibt zu machen (wenn sie überhaupt alle schon 80 sind),haben ev. Twinks oder nen DK, der nebenbei auch noch gelevelt werden will,machen Dailys,usw,usf....und freuen sich dran und sind rundum zufrieden.


----------



## -Therion- (30. Januar 2009)

Reallity schrieb:


> Total richtig!
> 
> Mal ehrlich, in BC hab ich mich noch über Bosskills gefreut, Vashj/Keal nach unzähligen Trys gelegt und heute, naja, JEDER Boss, mal abgesehen von Sath 3D, ist nach wenigen Trys zerlegt.
> Was macht daran Spass? Gar nichts!
> ...



Man dann spiel Everquest 2 oder EVE Online wenn dir der Schwierigkeitsgrad zu flach ansteigt.
Echt schlimm das sich hier mal wieder zeigt wie wenig Leute einen eigenen Willen besitzen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Januar 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Man dann spiel Everquest 2 oder EVE Online wenn dir der Schwierigkeitsgrad zu flach ansteigt.



Tja, im Gegensatz zu WoW spielt nur leider keine Sau mehr EQ2, obwohl es angeblich WoW ist, das stirbt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (30. Januar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Des weiteren finde ich es knuffig das ganze Massen von Leuten die irgendwann zu BC Zeiten eingestiegen sind
> hier rumargumentieren das zu 60er zeiten gar nicht alles besser war, fehlt euch irgendwie die Grundlage zu oder?
> MAKE ME THE PINGU: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat..."



Du weisst also genau, wann jeder ins Spiel eingestiegen ist?


----------



## Zodttd (30. Januar 2009)

lol schon hart ab dem alkoholisiert hatte ich kein bock mehr auf whinethread und wer wegen wow trinkt hat einen an der klatsche man besäuft sich wegen einer scheidung oder weil ein wichtiger mensch gestorben is aber nich wegen einem spiel das is schon richtig hart verballert


----------



## Elsterglanz (30. Januar 2009)

das letzte spiel was mich gelangweilt hat hab ich aufgehört zu spielen tztztz geb doch keine kohle aus um mich zu langweilen und dann noch ellenlange whinebriefe zu schreiben das ich mich langweile manche leute versteh ich einfach nicht


----------



## Tikume (30. Januar 2009)

Elsterglanz schrieb:


> das letzte spiel was mich gelangweilt hat hab ich aufgehört zu spielen tztztz geb doch keine kohle aus um mich zu langweilen und dann noch ellenlange whinebriefe zu schreiben das ich mich langweile manche leute versteh ich einfach nicht



Sehe ich genauso. Wenn ein Spiel keinen Spaß mehr macht schau ich mir ein anderes an.
Und ich wette 95% der Heulthreads sind allein darin begründet, dass die Leute seit 4 Jahren wow bis zum erbrechen zocken und es einfach oben haben.
Wenn ich jeden Tag Pizza esse kann ich irgendwann ja auch keine Pizza mehr sehen.


p.s.: Der wieviele Schwachsinnsthread ist das eigentlich zu dem Thema?


----------



## Camô (30. Januar 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> wall of text -> nobody reads
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Kino, Leute die sich über einen Thread bzw. TE auslassen, ohne den Text gelesen zu haben. Der durchschnittliche Bild-Leser mag mit mehr als 4 Zeilen im Kontext nicht mehr zurechtkommen, und sich seine "Meinung" aus der Überschrift machen, aber konstruktive Kritik ist das nicht.


LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Berufe:
> Der Schmied baut den Tanks/Plattenträgern ihr Naxx10 Equip.
> Der Schneider den Stoffis (ich selber mir 3) ihr Naxx Startequip und natürlich die Taschen.
> Der VZ und Juwe sollte ja klar sein.
> ...



Das einzig Sinnvolle sind die zusätzlichen Sockel. Ansonsten fehlt halt die Waffenspezialisierung, JEDER Fury, Vergelter und 2-Hand-DK rennt anfangs mit dem Titanstahlzerstörer rum - null Individualität.
Schneider sind auch nur als Taschenlieferanten gefragt, aber mal im ernst: Warum immer mehr Taschenplätze? Auf 80 ist es mir fast noch nie vorgekommen, völlig ausgeschöpft zu sein. Und ich trage noch 2 16er-Taschen als Feraldruide! Das bedeutet, Pre-Wotlk hatte ich immer noch Platz für 3 Sets (PvP - entfällt aufgrund der unmöglichen Arenawertungen; Katzengear; Tankgear - entfällt wegen der Skillspezialisierung).

5er-Inis? Klar, mir machen sie auch noch Spaß, seitdem ich mit meinem Prankenhieb problemlos AoE-Schaden machen kann. Anspruch? Der ist gleich Null. Und das größte Ärgernis für mich, ist der Wegfall der Pre-Quests. Jeder Gehirnakrobat findet Platz in den Raids und kann sich ausstatten. Mir fehlt schlichtweg die Qualifikation des Spielers, wodurch ich weiß, er hat schon so manch schwere Heroini gemeistert. 

"Ich fahre 2k DPS." - Toll das mag beim ersten Eindruck zwar reichen, aber als Magier, Jäger etc. schaffe ich das bei Nonelites auch, mit crappigem Grün-Blau-Equip. Aber Single-bzw. Bosstarget siehts wieder ganz anders aus - nur dann ist es schon zu spät.

Btw: Ich spiele WoW immer noch gern, habe noch nie Naxx 25er von innen gesehen und somit noch Einiges vor mir. Das sind also Eindrücke eines ... wie sagt man so schön: Casuals.


----------



## Tragantar (30. Januar 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> wie naiv du doch bist, du glaubst ja wohl selbst nicht das Blizzard in Ihren zahlen eine Zahl hat die auch nur annähernd der Warheit entspricht ?
> 
> Ja ich weis, die Flamer werden jetzt sagen "lol nap wow hat 12 mio spieler" aber woran natürlich keiner denkt ist das die zahl der inaktiven leute die schon lange aufgehört haben und vor allem jetzt aufhören weil eben mit dem AddOn wow nicht grad besser wurde, auch zugezählt wird, ich gehe sogar so weit wenn ich mir die server ansehe das ich sage das diese 12 Mio auf knapp 7 mio geschrumpft sind, davon ziehen wir dann ausländer ab und bleiben bei den deutschen, weil uns ist es scheisegal was amis und co zocken.
> 
> ...


ähm dir ist klar das blizzard nur zahlende accounts mit leuten die sich vor maximal 30 tagen eingeloggt haben zählt oder Tazmal, stand grade erst in der neuen gamestar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Januar 2009)

OMFG Pizza ist TOT!!!


----------



## Berli123 (30. Januar 2009)

Am 20 .Februar.2009 spiele ich nun aktiv 4 jahre wow und ich liebe es einfach.
Da ich nicht so die möglichkeit habe wie andere jeden tag was zu unternehmen (krankheitsbedingt) kann ich in diesem spiel einfach abschalten.
Ich bin da einfach einer von vielen und das macht mich glücklich.
Und wenn jemand sagt er kennt alles, dann ist das einfach nur gelogen ich habe täglich eine spielzeit von ca 7-8 sth und als das archiv eingeführt wurde und ich am entdecken war hab ich quests gesehen an denen ich 3 jahre dran vorbeigerant bin und sie nicht entdeckt habe.

PS: Ich persönlich verstehe dieses gelaber von einigen nicht (wow tot blablabla) auch wenn es irgendwann mal soweit sein sollte kann ich sagen ich hatte spaß solange es gedauert hat und werde dann die zeit vermissen.


----------



## Tragantar (30. Januar 2009)

sry für fullquote hab sowas noch net oft gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Januar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> . Er argumentiert dabei äußerst geschickt, beim lesen möchte man wirklich nur nicken oder den Kopf schütteln. Man erkennt nicht den Hauch eines Mimimi, was den Beitrag umso leserlicher macht.



HoHoHo

Die Argumente sind 1000 x gehört und weder geschickt noch sonst wie originell in Szene gesetzt.
Und was den Inhalt angeht haben wir es hier wohl eher mit der Mutter aller Mimimi-Beiträge zu tun.

Was wir hier haben sind Leute denen das Spiel aus dem ein oder anderen (auch durchaus nachvollziehbarem Grund) kein Spaß mehr macht und die es aber (aus eher nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen) nicht ertragen können, dass es nicht automatisch allen anderen auch so geht.


----------



## king1608 (30. Januar 2009)

Langsam nervt es wirklich, hört doch einfach auf wenns euch nicht passt. 
Langsam reicht es den Spielern Einreden zu wollen das WoW Schlechter ist als vorher, mit veränderungen kann man ebend nicht jeden Glücklich machen und JA auch ich fand die 70er Zeiten besser aber Zeiten ändern sich Ebend, und WotLk ist kein Schlechtes AddOn nur etwas falsch Angegangen.


mfg,
king1608 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reallity (30. Januar 2009)

Elsterglanz schrieb:


> das letzte spiel was mich gelangweilt hat hab ich aufgehört zu spielen tztztz geb doch keine kohle aus um mich zu langweilen und dann noch ellenlange whinebriefe zu schreiben das ich mich langweile manche leute versteh ich einfach nicht



ja, klar bei tetris versteh ich das ja, aber wenn in einem WoW Char je nachdem einige Jahre drin stecken hört man nicht einfach so auf, man heult erst ein bisschen durch die gegend, antwortet auf solche threads und hofft das alles mit dem nächsten Patch besser wird, ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad genau so schlampig wie jetzt, wird wieder rumgeheult, und wieder gehofft das es besser wird, das ist eine unendliche Geschichte!


----------



## stulle8 (30. Januar 2009)

Todesritter2008 schrieb:


> Und zur zeit ist Naxx schwierig genug mit den Laags
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau das is kein adon kein bug 
ich habs geknackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal ernsthaft wenn jemand von wow gelangweilt is dann soll er mal 2 wochen auf internet verzichten und dann noch mal drüber nachdenken 
alternativ kann man auch twinken oder craften  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ok die lags sind nerfig hab sogar den server gewechselt um mal wiede in ne ini zu kommen und mit 3.x.x sind bisher auch nicht die großen würfe gelungen aber es sind noch ne menge lorberen da die den einoder andren neuen versuch rechtfertigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (30. Januar 2009)

Reallity schrieb:


> ja, klar bei tetris versteh ich das ja, aber wenn in einem WoW Char je nachdem einige Jahre drin stecken hört man nicht einfach so auf, man heult erst ein bisschen durch die gegend, antwortet auf solche threads und hofft das alles mit dem nächsten Patch besser wird, ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad genau so schlampig wie jetzt, wird wieder rumgeheult, und wieder gehofft das es besser wird, das ist eine unendliche Geschichte!




Was nur aussagt, dass dir das Spiel was bedeutet.

Du kannst auch deinen Account einfrieren und ev. später mal wieder spielen probieren - aber nein, du heulst lieber rum, weil du JETZT
spielen willst!


----------



## -Therion- (30. Januar 2009)

Wenn ihr keinen Bock mehr auf das Spiel habt macht doch mal ne Pause oder nen kompletten Bruch. Denn irgendwann hat jedes MMORPG sein Haltbarkeitsdatum überschritten. 
Gibt ne Menge MMOGs die 10 oder 14 Tage kostenlose Testversionen anbieten, einfach mal anzocken. 

http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm

Oder mal nen Singleplayerspiel auf Hard spielen da gibts Anspruch.

Ich spiel schon seit 2 Jahren mehr oder weniger häufig an nem Morrowind Spielstand und macht immer noch Laune.


----------



## ak47fatih (30. Januar 2009)

ich verstehe es net was manche leute dabei denken wenn die so einen Thema aufmachen ,ist es ihnnen langweilig oder was haben die für einen problem?


Und das geheule immer die normalspieler und die freaks was soll das ,die geben genau wie alle andern auch ihre 13euro jeden monat,dann dürfen die auch mal was erwarten .

wenn die (freaks ) denken das wäre zu einfach (raid) dann hört doch auf zu spielen und net jeden tag einen thema auf machen jeder WoW spieler weis das das game seine guten /schwacheseiten hat ,deswegen spielen es auch soviele spieler das Game seit fast 3 1/2jahren.

UND was denken die leute sich dabei wenn die sagen es sein einfach oder zu kurz? ich zu meinen teil will keine 10h raiden die woche ,es gibt auch noch andere sachen im game das man machen will.



PS: wenn die super raiden denken es ist einfach ^^ wieso gehen die NAXX 25 net mit 15 man oder in die 10 mit 7 man wenn es doch so einfach ist und wenn die ihre 4-5k raus hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da haben die ihre zeit für ihren raid dann dauert ein clear net 4h sondern ca 9h jenachdemXD


----------



## Jey Dee (30. Januar 2009)

Tja ich fand den text inhaltich richtig gut.

Ansich kann ich gar nicht meckern, hab selber nicht mehr die Zeit WoW in den aussmasen zu zocken wie ich es zu bc zeiten taht und
kann trozdem alles clear machen. Aber mir *persönlich* hat es besser gefallen, sich seine Ziele stück für stück höher zu setzen,
mich mit anderen Spielern zu vergleichen die weiter im content waren, und mir daraus die Motivation zu nehmen es auch schaffen zu wollen.

Und was mal gar nicht geht Kritik zu äussern, das noch auf nen total inhaltsloser Basis wie; 
"dann hör doch auf" oder "wenn es keinen spaß macht, such dir was neues." oder gar "mimimi"
ohne den text komplett gelesen zu haben, den ein Filmkritiker geht auch nicht in einen Film schaut 30 min und fällt dann objektive seine meinung. 
Apropo objektive niemand wird bei diesem Thema auch nur ansatzweise auf einen Nenner kommen da das Thema fast schon eine Definierung von Subjektive ist!

*Unzufreidenheit != Spaß!*

Nur weill ich unzfreiden bin das der Spritpreis bei 1,50 der Liter steht, heißt das noch lange nicht das es mir kein Spaß macht Auto zu fahren...
Nur weill ich unzufreiden bin das im Fehrnsehn heut nur müll kommt, heißt das noch lange nicht das es mir keinen Spaß macht Fehrn zu sehen... 
Und eben nur weill ich unzufieden bin weill *mir* wow zu anspruchslos ist, heißt das noch lange nicht das es mir keinen Spaß macht raiden zu gehen!

Jeder der sein Hobby liebt, wird es nicht aufgeben nur weill es mal grad nicht so läuft wie man will.

Und mal so als Anmerkung, da hat Blizzard schon die 2way variante mit 10er und 25er eingeführt was doch definitve ne möglichkeit ist *gleichen content* verscheidenen spielern zugänglich zu machen, daher jeder kann alles sehen. 
Was soll den dann bitte falsch drann sein das der 25 content so schwer ist, das ihn garantiert keiner durchbekommt, der nicht bereit ist logistisch, spielerisch und zeitlich auf hohem Niveau zu spielen?

Fazit: Jeder der in Classic/Bc auf zumindestens Zeitlich und Organisatorisch hohem Niveau gespielt hat, lies Blizzard mit 180Km/h gegen eine Backsteinmauer krachen, alle anderen werden sich über die imposant in Szene gesezten Kulisen Northrends, die "unkomplieziertheit" des Addons und den Achievements freuen.


----------



## Tikume (30. Januar 2009)

ak47fatih schrieb:


> wenn die (freaks ) denken das wäre zu einfach (raid) dann hört doch auf zu spielen und net jeden tag einen thema auf machen jeder WoW spieler weis das das game seine guten /schwacheseiten hat ,deswegen spielen es auch soviele spieler das Game seit fast 3 1/2jahren.
> 
> UND was denken die leute sich dabei wenn die sagen es sein einfach oder zu kurz? ich zu meinen teil will keine 10h raiden die woche ,es gibt auch noch andere sachen im game das man machen will.



Es geht ja nicht primär um den Schwierigkeitsgrad, es geht darüber sich über einen fest verordneten Schwierigkeitsgrad abheben zu können von anderen Spielern.
Die Leute wollen mit einer blinkenden und leuchtenden Rüstung in Dalaran stehn können die jedem Kackn00b schon von weitem klarmacht, dass er ein Würstchen ist das vor Gott steht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Leute wollen mit einer blinkenden und leuchtenden Rüstung in Dalaran stehn können die jedem Kackn00b schon von weitem klarmacht, dass er ein Würstchen ist das vor Gott steht.



Rofl, bösartig aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (30. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> [...] Die Leute wollen mit einer blinkenden und leuchtenden Rüstung in Dalaran stehn können die jedem Kackn00b schon von weitem klarmacht, dass er ein Würstchen ist das vor Gott steht.


GEIL! Ich glaube besser kann man den Grund dieses Gejammers echt nicht klar machen!


----------



## wýrm.. (30. Januar 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> aber woran natürlich keiner denkt ist das die zahl der inaktiven leute  die schon lange aufgehört haben und vor allem jetzt aufhören weil eben  mit dem AddOn wow nicht grad besser wurde, auch zugezählt wird



ist das eine vermutung von dir, oder wurde das auch irgendwo bestätigt? dann link plz.


----------



## Davatar (30. Januar 2009)

Jey Dee, ich habe mir die Freiheit genommen, Dein Zitat in meine Signatur einzufügen. Gib Bescheid falls es Dich stören sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (30. Januar 2009)

ausserdem find ich es eine sauerei, das tiku nen eisbär bekommt, nur weil nen gm (oder so) auf das daily item pustet -.-
und ich tag für tag nur schneebälle bekomme, früher hätte das jeder bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (30. Januar 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> 5er-Inis? Klar, mir machen sie auch noch Spaß, seitdem ich mit meinem Prankenhieb problemlos AoE-Schaden machen kann. Anspruch? Der ist gleich Null. Und das größte Ärgernis für mich, ist der Wegfall der Pre-Quests. Jeder Gehirnakrobat findet Platz in den Raids und kann sich ausstatten. Mir fehlt schlichtweg die Qualifikation des Spielers, wodurch ich weiß, er hat schon so manch schwere Heroini gemeistert.


Ich geb dir mit den PRe-Quests Recht, oder den Anforderungen, um überhaupt eine Hero Ini betreten zu dürfen. Ich kenn den Heroic-Modus erst seit WotLK, weil ich erst kurz vor WotLK angefangen habe, und ich gebe dir Recht mit der Art der Spieler, die eben diese Heros spielen wollen.
Ich bin Heiler, neben dem Tank die Hauptstütze der Gruppe. Ich versteh mein Handwerk. Habe eigentlich noch keinen schlechten Heiler gesehen.
Aber die größere Gruppe der DDs, die absolut keinen Verstand der Klasse haben, und weit unter dem Klassenniveau spielen und somit die Gruppe hindern, stören irgendwie. Oder eben die, die andauernd Gruppen adden, weil ihnen die Umsicht fehlt, aufzupassen, wo sie rückwärts hinlaufen.

Ich wäre für Pres für Ulduar, von mir aus nur eine Questreihe, die KelThuzad im Naxx10er als letztes Questziel hat. So wäre gewährleistet, dass Raiderfahrung da ist, bevor es an den T8 Raid geht.
Und genauso wünsche ich mir, dass es Pres für Heros gäbe, die an den Modus heranführen bzw. an dessen Voraussetzungen.



> ausserdem find ich es eine sauerei, das tiku nen eisbär bekommt, nur weil nen gm (oder so) auf das daily item pustet -.-


Lillyan ist hier Moderatorin du Köpfchen ^^


----------



## Belgor (30. Januar 2009)

mimimi ?


----------



## Chako (30. Januar 2009)

Kürzer kann man es nicht fassen: 

„Wenn 50 Millionen Menschen etwas Dummes sagen, bleibt es trotzdem eine Dummheit.“ 
Anatole France

MfG


----------



## Premutos (30. Januar 2009)

Ich kann's nichtmehr lesen...Wow is jo soooo schlecht geworden...mimimimi
Spielt es oder lasst es..
man sollte solche Threads direkt sperren lassen...nervtötend langsam


----------



## Itamu (30. Januar 2009)

ich hab iwie das gefühl das alle die, darauf "nur" mimi posten  erst seid nem jahr spielen und keine ahnung von dem haben was früher mal war XD ohne witz oder is das nur einbildung XD


----------



## Maltztrunk (30. Januar 2009)

jaja alles ist scheiße aber genau DIESE Leute wollen immer neue instanzen etc. sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haldimir (30. Januar 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das verstehen? Setzt Du den asiatischen Raum mit Goldfarmern gleich? Oder sind das Minderwertige, die für Dich nicht als Menschen, also auch nicht als zahlende Abonennten zählen?
> 
> 
> Wieso noch warten? Geh doch jetzt schon, anstatt Dich mit uns gähnenden Dorftrotteln zu unterhalten.
> ...




wirst du von blizz geschmiert oder denkst du immer so wenig nach?


----------



## -Therion- (30. Januar 2009)

Jey schrieb:


> Was soll den dann bitte falsch drann sein das der 25 content so schwer ist, das ihn garantiert keiner durchbekommt, der nicht bereit ist logistisch, spielerisch und zeitlich auf hohem Niveau zu spielen?



Warum sollte Blizzard für die 2% der Leute die durch ihr _logistisch, spielerisches und zeitliches (haha) hohes Niveau _ Sunwell gesehen haben ne 25er balancen und bockschwer machen? Wenn es doch viel besser beim Großteil der Kundschaft ankommt das jeder die Ini sehen kann.

Schonmal von nem Singleplayerspiel gehört wo nur 2% der Spieler den Abspann gesehen haben?

Achso Raiden ist nicht alles in einem MMORPG.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Januar 2009)

Itamu schrieb:


> ich hab iwie das gefühl das alle die, darauf "nur" mimi posten  erst seid nem jahr spielen und keine ahnung von dem haben was früher mal war XD ohne witz oder is das nur einbildung XD



Spiele seit release und wüsste nicht einen einzigen Punkt der bei Classic wirklich besser war, nicht einen.
(Doch einen gibt es, Abhärtung, die ist Mist)


----------



## -Therion- (30. Januar 2009)

Haldimir schrieb:


> wirst du von blizz geschmiert oder denkst du immer so wenig nach?



Denkst du das jeder der nicht deiner primitiven "Meinung" ist von Blizzard geschmiert ist?


----------



## Seek (30. Januar 2009)

Tidoc schrieb:


> gäääääääähn
> 
> nur weil einigen persöhnlich das spiel nicht mehr gefällt liegt es im sterben...




genau meine meinung.
wer kein bock mehr hat soll aufhören und fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Januar 2009)

Jey schrieb:


> 1.Ansich kann ich gar nicht meckern, hab selber nicht mehr die Zeit WoW in den aussmasen zu zocken wie ich es zu bc zeiten taht und
> kann trozdem alles clear machen. Aber mir *persönlich* hat es besser gefallen, sich seine Ziele stück für stück höher zu setzen,
> mich mit anderen Spielern zu vergleichen die weiter im content waren, und mir daraus die Motivation zu nehmen es auch schaffen zu wollen.
> 
> ...



1. Ja es ist ärgerlich das Zugangsquests weggefallen sind. 

2. Ständig gibt es nen Thread wie "Blizzard am Ende?", "Wow am aussterben?" wenn man Kritik hat kann man auch nen normalen Titel nehmen und nicht immer dieses "Und wahrlich ich sage euch der Tag des jüngsten Gerichts steht bevor! Denn ich bin erleuchtet worden und sah das große Kundenzahlen abwandern! Es gab schon viele Kritiker vor mir aber ich glaube die Kritik jetzt neu erfunden zu haben alle vor mir waren Scharlatane!" bla bla bla.... immer die selbe Laier eben...

3. Wenn jemand sagt das ihn nichts mehr an seinem Hobby gefällt sollte er ne Pause einlegen oder aufhören! Wenn man nur weiter macht weil man es eben irgendwann angefangen hat ist man selber Schuld! Ein Hobby sollte Spaß machen SONST WÄRS JA UNBEZAHLTE ARBEIT!!

4. Ich denke mal sie haben erstmal mit Nax getestet, das die überwiegende Anzahl der Raider die Ini schon kannten war ihnen ja klar. Ich warte ab und schau was danach kommt.

5. Blizzard hat jeden gegen die Mauer fahren lassen der Erwartet das 40 Mann 3 mal die Woche zum raiden einloggen und die restlichen Tage mit Ruf & Gold farmen beschäftigt sind! Mich stört es nicht das man nicht mehr soviel farmen muß! Wenn ich bock zum spielen hab kann ich mich in Wow auch durchaus anders beschäftigten und ansonsten ist der Pc halt nicht an! 

Mein Fazit:

Schwierigkeitsgrad anheben! Was hoffentlich mit Ulduar passiert. Der Rest paßt bis auf ein paar kosmetische Kleinigkeiten


----------



## Kwatamehn (30. Januar 2009)

Jey schrieb:


> Was soll den dann bitte falsch drann sein das der 25 content so schwer ist, das ihn garantiert keiner durchbekommt, der nicht bereit ist logistisch, spielerisch und zeitlich auf hohem Niveau zu spielen?



Logistisch und spielerisch ok - aber warum sollen nur Leute die einfach mehr Zeit haben etwas bestimmtes erreichen können?




Es ist eine Gradwanderung - ich weiss....ich find Naxx auch leicht - nur wie schwieriger machen? Es in die Länge ziehen kann nicht der Sinn dahinter sein,
die Bosse mehr HP haben lassen, damit der Kampf länger dauert - kann auch nicht der Sinn sein.Bosse härter zulangen lassen - machts ja auch nicht SCHWERER,
es setzt nur besseres Equip voraus(Tank,Heiler), hat aber in meinen Augen nichts mit Schwierigkeit zu tun.

Div.Bossmechaniken einbauen, die Konzetration erfordern..ja!  Und ist es nicht so? 

Es kommt mir so vor, als ob alle die heulen und meinen alles ist so leicht, meist eher DDs sind, die seit vorletzen PAtch halt oft derbe DMG fahren.

Frag mal Heiler, ob die es sooo leicht finden bei Loatheb,Patchwork,etc zu heilen? Frag mal Tanks ob die das Tanken sooo leicht empfinden, ob die soooo schnell ihr Tank-Equip beisammen hatten um sofort Patchwork in der 25er singletanken zu können. Versucht es mal aus deren Perspektive zu sehen.

Die ackern sich viell. den Hintern ab, sind hochkonzentriert,Pulsschlag auf 100, während der DDler gemütlich in der Ecke lehnt und bissl DMG fährt und sich wundert: mah, der Boss fällt aber schnell um, wie langweilig.

Eine Möglichkeit Herausforderungen grösser zu machen, wäre den DMG ALLER Klassen um gut 20-30% runter zu fahren. Und dann sehen wir mal wie leicht Naxx ist. Wenn du mind. 5 Heigan-Tanzphasen hinlegen musst, bevor er liegt, sehen wir wie leicht das nicht ist. Wenn bei Loatheb die Heiler mit Mühe alle hochheilen können wenn der Kampf mal eben 2 Minuten länger braucht, sehen wir wie leicht das ist...und,und,und....

Aber was wird dann passieren? Dann werden alle heulen, buuuuuuhhhuuu wir machen viel zu wenig Schaden, vorher war das aber besser....


----------



## Belgor (30. Januar 2009)

Itamu schrieb:


> ich hab iwie das gefühl das alle die, darauf "nur" mimi posten  erst seid nem jahr spielen und keine ahnung von dem haben was früher mal war XD ohne witz oder is das nur einbildung XD



Also ich spiele WoW seit Beta und für mich iss der Beitrag hier MIMIMI, weil man eh nix dran ändern kann .. irgendwann kommt dann wieder ein Patch und alles ist viel schwerer und dann kommen wirder die Beiträge "WoW zu schwer? Schaffen nix mehr" und dann iss wieder ein diskussion da. Ich finde es gut das die Instanzen leichter sind. Ich spiele wie gesagt seit Beta und war nie in AQ40, Zul Aman, altes Naxx oder Black Temple ... weil ich nie eine Gilde hatte die soweit war alles zu schaffen und ich auch nicht wie viele Spieler hier Ihr gesamtes RL in das Spiel stecken. Dann soll Blizz eben die Schwierigkeit Leicht, Normal und Hero machen weil nicht jeder so der Überspieler ist wie so viele hier.



Belgor


----------



## Skymarshal001 (30. Januar 2009)

Also sorry wenn der TE sagt das wäre kein Mimimi Text na dann weiß ich aber nicht, der trieft ja gerade vor Heulsusen Klichee Aussagen. Sorry das ist der mit abstand dickst aufgetragende Heususen Beitrag seit lange Zeit. Wenn das Spiel nicht mehr gefällt da kann ja Kündigen und sich ein neues suchen ich mein keiner wird ja dazu gezwungen WoW zu Spielen, ich spiele es um Spass zu haben und den hab ich mal mehr mal weniger das kommt halt auch auf meine Tagesform an. Aber was solls WoW wurde von so vielen Deppen schon Totgeschrieben da kommt es auf den einen hier auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## Camô (30. Januar 2009)

wýrm.. schrieb:


> ist das eine vermutung von dir, oder wurde das auch irgendwo bestätigt? dann link plz.


Es ist eine Vermutung von ihm - und noch Eine sehr Schlechte. Das sind die Leute, die denken, man könne 13&#8364;/ Monat mal 12 Millionen multiplizieren, um auf den jährlichen Roxxorgewinn von Blizzard zu kommen.


----------



## Itamu (30. Januar 2009)

Aha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 doch einige leute dabei die seid anfang an spielen schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... aber mal ehrlich die erfahrung und die sachen die ihr erlebt habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind einzigartig oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so was erlebt heute keiner mehr der anfängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (30. Januar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> 3. Wenn jemand sagt das ihn nichts mehr an seinem Hobby gefällt sollte er ne Pause einlegen oder aufhören! Wenn man nur weiter macht weil man es eben irgendwann angefangen hat ist man selber Schuld! Ein Hobby sollte Spaß machen SONST WÄRS JA UNBEZAHLTE ARBEIT!!


Nun, ich sehe das eher so: dadurch, dass ich mit dem Hobby unzufrieden bin kann ich die Langeweile dadurch mindern, in dem ich in ein Community-Forum gehe und mein Wissen mit denen Teile, die es benötigen. Ich arbeite also nicht unbezahlt, sondern leiste einen gemeinnützigen Dienst =D

Und nebenbei unterhalte ich mich noch mit meinen Brüdern und Schwestern hier über den Sinn des echten und des virtuellen Lebens. Ich bin somit ein gemeinnütziger Philosophe =D


----------



## bone91 (30. Januar 2009)

Du wirst auf Buffed nichts erreichen, hier posten eh nur Casuals.

Wie man an PvE, das leichter ist als einem kleinen Kind ein Bein zu stellen, Spaß haben kann ist mir ein Rätsel.

Wie man leugnen kann, dass PvP unbalanced und wirklich kaputt ist, ebenfalls.

Ich kenne mindestens 50 Leute die mit WoW aufgehört haben, seit Wotlk oder zumindest 3.0 raus kam.

Und mindestens weitere 50, die aufhören werden, wenn sich innerhalb der nächsten 1-2 Monate nichts tut.

Ich selbst zähle mich zu den ersten 50.


----------



## Jey Dee (30. Januar 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Warum sollte Blizzard für die 2% der Leute die durch ihr _logistisch, spielerisches und zeitliches (haha) hohes Niveau _ Sunwell gesehen haben ne 25er balancen und bockschwer machen? Wenn es doch viel besser beim Großteil der Kundschaft ankommt das jeder die Ini sehen kann.
> 
> Schonmal von nem Singleplayerspiel gehört wo nur 2% der Spieler den Abspann gesehen haben?
> 
> Achso Raiden ist nicht alles in einem MMORPG.



Habe damit nicht sunwell oder old naxx gemeint. den "hohem" ist noch steigerbar in höhren und  am höchsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turageo (30. Januar 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Den wievielten Sarg zimmern wir bereits für WoW und haben wir an andere Spiele weitergegeben .... *gähn*



Da könnten wir schon einen Friedhof mit aufmachen bei der Menge... -.- Nein, mal ernsthaft das Teil ist nicht mal so schlecht geschrieben, ich fands zumindest interessant zu lesen. Für mehr reichts aber nicht. Der Deckel ist bei mir erst auf dem Sarg wenn Blizz die Server abschaltet, vorher zimmern wir hier nicht umher, ok? ^^

mfg

edit:


> Du wirst auf Buffed nichts erreichen, hier posten eh nur Casuals./quote]
> Schlau erkannt, Mister Ich-habe-aufgehört-poste-aber-immer-noch-in-nem-WoW-Forum. Genau da stellst Du Dir nämlich auch selbst ein Bein. Bei dem Bekanntheitsgrad von buffed, möchte man fast davon ausgehen, dass man diese Menge an Spielern hier als quasi representativ betrachten kann. Man merke: mehr Casuals als Hardcore-Gamer also auch kein Grund alles auf letztere zuzuschneidern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (30. Januar 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> ausserdem find ich es eine sauerei, das tiku nen eisbär bekommt, nur weil nen gm (oder so) auf das daily item pustet -.-



Beziehungen.


----------



## Itamu (30. Januar 2009)

da höchste war so oder so old naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw BWL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich daran denke das Vaelastrasz immer noch die ´meisten Spieler umgebracht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MUH geil man wird es nie wieder geben so was XD


----------



## Rasgaar (30. Januar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> hab nach nem drittel aufgehört zu lesen ..




Respekt, so lange hab ich nicht durchgehalten... *g*


----------



## Kwatamehn (30. Januar 2009)

bone91 schrieb:


> Du wirst auf Buffed nichts erreichen, hier posten eh nur Casuals.
> 
> Wie man an PvE, das leichter ist als einem kleinen Kind ein Bein zu stellen, Spaß haben kann ist mir ein Rätsel.
> 
> ...




Und ich kenne 50, die mit WotLK wieder angefangen haben und weitere 50 die mit WotLK überhaupt angefangen haben
und weitere 50 die meinen WotLK ist supertoll - und was sagt das jetzt aus?

Dass ich mehr Leute kenn?^^  

Kann ich dann behaupten den Prozentsatz zu kennen, von denjenigen die WoW verdammt viel Spass macht für läppische € 13 /Monat? Kannst du es behaupten, den Prozentsatz zu kennen, dem es nicht so geht?

Was Blizzard meldet oder nicht, mögen nicht 100% korrekte Zahlen sein, aber sie sind ein börsennotiertes amerikanisches Unternehmen - etwas drastisch falsches zu melden, würde ihnen gar nicht gut tun.


as glaubst du wieviele Leute es gibt, die ab und an WoW spielen und sehr zufrieden damit sind? Die sich keine Gedanken um optimale Skillung/Gear-Optimierung,etc machen und die du darum nie in einem Forum finden wirst?

Dass in Foren wo Leute, die sich äussert intensiv mit etwas beschäftigen und das meist schon lange,viele dabei sind, die meinen früher war es besser, jetzt gehts bergab - ist nur logisch, bedeutet aber lang nciht, dass es irgendwie auf die Meinung aller Leute passt die WoW spielen - wie regelmässig sei dahingestellt.


----------



## Juicebag (30. Januar 2009)

Die Spieler sind halt auch durchgehend ziemlich gut geworden. Raids sind kein Problem, denn man hat einfach viel Erfahrung und kann sich an Bosse ratzfatz anpassen. Trotzdem geb ich dem TE recht, aber Pve war schon immer kacke, egal ob zu schwer oder zu leicht. Ich kann einfach nicht ne Instanz 100000000 mal machen. Das ging mir schon zu MC Zeiten so. Am Anfang fand ich die Ini total beeindruckend und toll, nach 10 mal schon einfach nur ätzend. Aber das is mein Problem und dafür kann nur ich was. ^^
Aber PVP is echt traurig. Da muss ich dem TE voll recht geben. Heiler sind fürn Arsch und DK-Retri-Mage-Burstdamage ftw! In BC war das echt total cool. Aber ich hab auch echt keinen Bock mir so nen beschissen vergimpten DK hochzuzocken, nur damit ich imba bin und mir was auf meinen imaginären Skill einbilden kann. Sowas reizt mich nicht. Deshalb hab auch ich jetzt auch gehört.... wieder einmal... aber diesmal wohl entgültig. Freu mich auf Diablo 3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (30. Januar 2009)

bone91 schrieb:


> Du wirst auf Buffed nichts erreichen, hier posten eh nur Casuals.
> 
> Wie man an PvE, das leichter ist als einem kleinen Kind ein Bein zu stellen, Spaß haben kann ist mir ein Rätsel.
> 
> ...



Haha fast 10 70er und du quakst was von leicht. 

Wenn ich Tetris so oft spiele das ich mit Augen zu spielen kann, dann ist es für mich auch leicht.

Ich hoffe für dich als Nicht-Casual das du mit WoW aufgehört hast.


----------



## Jack_the_Ripper (30. Januar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Man nehme einen an sich anspruchslosen Boss und belohne Spieler dafür, dass sie ihn so erlegen, wie es früher nur die schlimmsten Randomgruppen taten: indem sie beim Bosspull alles adden.


Ich verstehe nicht, was es daran auszusetzen gibt. Das ist einfach nur eine Lösung von Blizzard einen Boss in mehreren Schwierigkeitsstufen zu legen und für die schwere Variante belohnt zu werden. Wem es nicht gefällt soll es halt lassen, genau so wie es allgemein für WoW gilt. Es wird keiner gezwungen das Spiel zu spielen



abe15 schrieb:


> Und was bleibt, wenn man von WoW diese beiden Dinge subtrahiert? 750 Achievements. Nun, ehrlich gesagt ist es ein niedlicher Bonus sehen zu können, wieviele Mobs ich getötet habe, seit dem das Spiel keinen Spaß mehr macht. Oder womit ich mir schon so alles die Zeit vertrieben habe, während mir zwischen langweiligen Raids und langweiligen Heroics auch noch langweilig ist. Aber das als Feature und Spielinhalt zu verkaufen?


Wenn es kein Feature ist, was ist es dann? Natürlich ist es ein Spielinhalt, der auch bei vielen Spielern auf Begeisterung gestoßen ist, was nunmal zeigt, dass Blizzard nicht alles falsch gemacht haben kann mit der Entscheidung ein Erfolgssystem einzubauen. Wie oben gilt, wenn es dir nicht gefällt, dann klick halt nicht auf den kleinen Button Micromenu und ignorier die gelegentlich aupoppenden Erfolge.


----------



## Apyrael (30. Januar 2009)

WoW liegt im Sterben - wieder einmal
Frei nach dem Motto: Neues Jahr, altes Thema, wird wieder einmal der Tod von WoW vorhergesagt. 
Warum auch nicht - schlechte Nachrichten häufen sich ja dieser Tage. (Kann jeder sehen, der nebenbei mal die Zeitung liest)
Pünktlich einmal im Monat wird das Ende von WoW ausgerufen, mal wie hier in großen Worten, mal in nur teilweise verständlichem deutsch. Ich erinnere mich in diesem Zusammenhang gerne daran, wie sich vor einiger Zeit größere Gilden auflösten, für den WoWeltuntergangsfanatiker der klare Beweis, das der Jüngste Tag unmittelbar bevorstand. 

Tja, noch sind die meisten da.
Übrigens auch viele von denen, die meinen früher sei alles besser gewesen. 
Eigentlich erstaunlich, dass eine Vielzahl Unterdreißig-Jähriger sich gebärdet, wie man es sonst nur von Ü80ern im Bezug auf den Autobahnbau kennt. 
Im WoW-Fall halt Classic>BC>Wotlk; wirklich geil dabei ist jetzt aber, das jetzt keiner mehr davon redet wieviel schlechtes es in BC gab. Natürlich nicht, denn in der Erinnerung war eben alles besser, sah aber vor 4 Monaten anders aus.
Ja, früher war alles besser - erinnert ein bißchen an einen Atlantismythos . . . aber das ist ja auch untergegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne, haltet Ausschau nach zweiköpfigen Ziegen, Kometen oder wartet auf das Ende des Mayakalenders...

Ich werd wohl auch morgen noch spielen, wer mir Gesellschafft leisten will sei herzlich eingeladen.

So long...


----------



## Pymonte (30. Januar 2009)

ob WoW nun im Sterben liegt oder ned, weiß eh nur Blizz. Auch das die Spielerzahlen nicht repräsentativ sind sollte man sich als klar denkender Mensch vor Augen halten. (Wie sagt das unser MatheProf immer so schön: "Statistiken sind solange korrekt, wie ich es haben will...das hat gar nichts mit der Realität zu tun!"^^)
Es sind übrigens immer noch 11mio Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber in einem kann man schon sagen, nur weil Blizz es behauptet muss es nciht so sein. Die Ölstaaten sagen auch, das unser Öl noch min 100 Jahre hält, forschen aber unter der Hand nach alternativen Energiequellen und Forschungsinstitute dementieren ja schon seit langem das wir noch über 50 Jahre Öl haben. So kann man das in WOW auch betrachten, kann allerdings auch alles halbswegs korrekt sein. Wobei mein Acc und der von min 5 bekannten auch darein zählten, die nun schon seit min 1 Monat wieder weg sind. Also man sieht, die Zahlen sind, auch im Millionenmaßstab nicht repräsentativ, solange man keine 100% verifizierte Auflistungena ller Accs usw hat.

Fakt ist, denke ich mal, das die alten eingesessenen sich langweilen, egal ob das Spiel nun zu leicht ist, zu unfair oder einfach auch nur nach Jahren des Spielens ausgelutscht. Auch ich war begeisterter WoW Fan, aber ich stimme dem TE da in allen Sachen überein, für MICH war das Spiel einfach nicht mehr anspruchsvoll im PvE  (das mit 1-2 Raidtagen pro Woche) und im PvP eh imemr ein Graus. Deswegen bin ich auch endgültig zu WAR gewechselt, was mir derzeit wesentlich mehr Spass bereitet. Aber das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.

Auch das WotLK in den Verkaufscharts ganz oben Stand sagt nicht über die Qualität von Woddel aus. Ich hab es mir, als damals schon fast abtrünniger geholt und es war eben nciht die Spritze, die einen nochmal anfixt. Sondern eher die, die dir den goldenen Schuss verpasst und allem ein Ende bereitet (auch wenn der vergleich etwas hinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Viele holten sich es vermutlich um WoW nochmal neu zu entdecken, aus Hype und generve von Freunden oder natürlich auch als treue Fans. Die Leute, die eh schon am seidenen Faden hingen sind nun mal von WotLK enttäuscht und gehen daher bzw die meisten nörgeln ja doch nur rum^^.

Ich persönlich denke, das Patch 3.1 nicht weltbewegendes wird, nach spätestens (!!!) 2 Wochen haben die Topgilden Ulduar auf Farm, vermutlich früher. Auch die anderen Spieler werden schnell wieder rumsitzen und auf den nächsten Patch warten. Außer die begeistern sich eh für die anderen Aspekte des Spiels (so wie ein Kumpel von mir, welcher grad mit seiner Freundin twinkt und von WotLK noch so gut wie gra nix gesehen hat).

WoW wird seine Spielrschaft finden in den nächsten Monaten. Die ganzen "HardCore"Spieler werden gehen, Leute die etwas Anspruch an sich stellen und eben mehr als ein Spiel für nebenbei wollen vermutlich auch. Der Rest wird bleiben, entweder jammernd oder glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außer Ulduar usw sollten es tatsächlich rausreißen...

Sodele, Slargh Gitkilla

Edit: Den Text find ich übrigens toll geschrieben, sehr gut gemacht. Ein toller, amüsanter und lustiger Schriebs.


----------



## Bansai2006 (30. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> WoW ist am Sterben! Nur noch knapp 12 Millionen Spieler! Die Menschheit ist am Sterben! Unterbevölkerung! Wir werden alle sterben! AAAAAAAAAAH!!!
> 
> Feinstaub und globale Erwärmung sind schuld!




Zu TE : Ich findes den Post gut ob nun geklaut oder nicht


Und zum Zitat : Da gibt es doch immer noch welche die an die 11.5 Mio. Lüge glauben oder festhalten.
                       Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz ,wenn man mal ein Blink in seinen RL-Freundeskreis , wer spielt 
                        den da noch WoW ? 

                        Wir sind am 11.02.05 mir 13 Freunden angetreten um zusammen zuspielen und heute spielt genau noch einer


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Spiele seit release und wüsste nicht einen einzigen Punkt der bei Classic wirklich besser war, nicht einen.
> (Doch einen gibt es, Abhärtung, die ist Mist)



Um mal noch nen Denkanstoß zu geben: Hätte sich in Wow nichts verändert wären schon viele Abgewandert immerhin sagen viele ja noch von diesem Addon es wäre ja immernoch das selbe System! Spätestens mit AoC wäre Wow nicht nur langweilig sondern auch hoffnungslos veraltet gewesen! 

/ironie on           "haaach ich wünsche mir ein Wow zurück, dass es garnicht mehr geben würde"    /ironie off



Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Frag mal Heiler, ob die es sooo leicht finden bei Loatheb,Patchwork,etc zu heilen? Frag mal Tanks ob die das Tanken sooo leicht empfinden, ob die soooo schnell ihr Tank-Equip beisammen hatten um sofort Patchwork in der 25er singletanken zu können. Versucht es mal aus deren Perspektive zu sehen.



Kleine Geschichte aus meinem Wow-Leben, ich hatte nen Char in BC auf 70 und war ständig in HeroInstanzen unterwegs. Dann hab ich auf nem anderem Realm nen Tank angefangen und als Tank hochgelevelt was schon stressig war. Beruf? Klar! Schmied! Ich wollte mir ja anständige Ausrüstung machen. Ich hab gedacht ich muß durchdrehen, Gruppen für normale Instanzen hat man nicht mehr gefunden meist mußte man sich noch so abfällige Kommentare anhören wie:"Wie kommst du auf die Idee das ich irgendwas aus ner normalen Instanz bräuchte?" oder "loool ich bin T4-T5!" gleichzeitig hört man überall: "Ja wir brauchen Tanks!!" Ich DANKE BLIZZARD dafür, dass ein Schmied jetzt verstärkt Tankgear herstellen kann!! Den Rest kann man sich dann in Instanzen holen die man mit dem selbstgeschmiedeten Zeug gut meistert!!



Davatar schrieb:


> Nun, ich sehe das eher so: dadurch, dass ich mit dem Hobby unzufrieden bin kann ich die Langeweile dadurch mindern, in dem ich in ein Community-Forum gehe und mein Wissen mit denen Teile, die es benötigen. Ich arbeite also nicht unbezahlt, sondern leiste einen gemeinnützigen Dienst =D
> 
> Und nebenbei unterhalte ich mich noch mit meinen Brüdern und Schwestern hier über den Sinn des echten und des virtuellen Lebens. Ich bin somit ein gemeinnütziger Philosophe =D



XD

Solange konstruktive Kritik und Humor mitschwingen ist es auch ein Gewinn für die Gemeinschaft! Nur diese selbsternannten Weltuntergangsprediger nerven als ein wenig.....


----------



## Lysk (30. Januar 2009)

bereits mit der Geburt, liegt man im Sterben ,-)

mir persönlich gefällt Wrath of the Lich King  ;-) macht Spass, wie die ersten Stunden - nur die Laufwege sind kürzer ;-)


----------



## Drapex (30. Januar 2009)

was meint ihr?
sollen wir mal eine umfrage starten wann das rumgeheule von den ganzen heinis aufhört?

ohmann seit kA wie lang heulen sie rum "blabla wow is kacke , is bald aus das spiel"
meine fresse hört auch zu spielen wenn euch was stört!


----------



## Tikume (30. Januar 2009)

Bansai2006 schrieb:


> Und zum Zitat : Da gibt es doch immer noch welche die an die 11.5 Mio. Lüge glauben oder festhalten.
> Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz wenn ,man mal ein Blink in seinen RL-Freundeskreis , wer spielt
> den da noch WoW ?



Etliche. Mal abgesehen davon: UO wurde als ich vor 10 Jahren anfing schon totgesagt. Die Server laufen heute noch alle.

Die leute sind offenbar nicht in der Lage zu begreifen, dass nicht alle genau derselben Meinung sind wie sie.
Wenn Angela Merkels Mann geil wird wenn er ihre Brüste sieht, heisst das ja auch nicht dass der Rest der Welt beim Anblick auch geil wird.
Aber manche Leute glauben, nur weil sie keinen Bock auf Wow mehr haben liegt das Spiel im sterben.

Alternative Realität, oder was?


----------



## Alexaeus (30. Januar 2009)

Draccer schrieb:


> Summa Summarum: ich habe in WoW noch viel zu erledigen und muss mich langsam sogar sputen, dass ich überhaupt alles mal gesehen habe bevor Ulduar kommt (stellt euch vor, solche Leute gibt es auch).
> 
> Daher mein Rat an die "Pro's": Geht mit Gott, aber geht.



/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Meine Meinung im Allgemeinen: Es wird zu viel rumgemault...

Wenn ihr keinen Spaß mehr am Spiel habt,macht 'ne Pause oder hört auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Januar 2009)

Bansai2006 schrieb:


> Zu TE : Ich findes den Post gut ob nun geklaut oder nicht
> 
> 
> Und zum Zitat : Da gibt es doch immer noch welche die an die 11.5 Mio. Lüge glauben oder festhalten.
> ...



Also ich hab mal "ein Blink" in meinen RL-Freundeskreis geworfen und bei mir spielen neben allen erdenklichen Freunden und Arbeitskollegen auch mein Vater, meine Geschwister und meine große Liebe. Und selbst, wenn die Spielerzahlen und die belegten und überall nachzulesenden Verkaufsrekorde gelogen WÄREN, welches andere MMO hat denn bitte auch nur annähernd so viele Spieler wie WoW, auch wenn das nur 2 oder 3 Millionen statt 11.5 hätte? LOTRO? WAR? AOC? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheCampor (30. Januar 2009)

Ich spiel auch seit beginn und ich muss sagen ja früher war einiges besser aber ich versteh die leute nicht die immer rumweinen früher war alles besser heute ist alles Schrott Leute das stimmt doch garnicht wow macht mir persönlich immernoch sehr viel Spaß und ich kann das nicht mehr hören, ich mein klar verändert sich das spiel das hat ja nun auch schon en paar jahre auffem Buckel ist doch logisch alles verändert sich, ist doch nur der lauf der Dinge und ich finde es auch nicht sonderlich schlimm das sich wow nicht mehr genau so ist wie beim Release.


----------



## Pymonte (30. Januar 2009)

naja, wenns in WAR so weitergeht knackt es bald die erste Millionen.


----------



## Brubanani (30. Januar 2009)

joj das beliebteste rollenspiel ligt im sterben jojo ist klar xD


----------



## gernegross0149 (30. Januar 2009)

leider stimmt vielles was in diesem post geschrieben steht. 

jeder der mal t5 oder t4 geraidet hat und es jetzt ganz ehrlich mit naxx vergelicht der muss zugeben das es einfach ist. 

da kommt die frage auf ws kan der boss? egal schaden drauf und gut ist. oder wie kommen wir am besten an dem trash vorbei ohne zu wipen egal tanks rein und bomben.

man stelle sich nur mal vor man hätte sowas beim trash in richtung keal thas gemacht. da kan ich euch versprechen da hätte es aber stimmung im raid gegeben.

ich glaube was dem aktuellen conntent wirklich fehlt ist ganz klar der unterschied zwischen den einzelnen raids. der einzige unterschied zwischen den raids ist im moment der kampf gegen malygos. der wirklich mal einen deutlichen unterschied darstellt. 

was auch noch hinzukommt is der punkt wo sind die bosse mit sechs phasen jetzt kommen wir grad mal auf 3 phasen bei maly oder wenn man bei sat die drei drachen dazu zählt kommen wir mit auch und krach auf sechs. dabei sollte man wissen das bei t5 und t6 raids standard war.

auch zu dem suchen neuer raid member kan man nur sagen das es echt schwer ist gute leute zu finden.

zum pvp gibt es von mir keinen kommentar da ich nicht grad die leuchte bin was pvp betrift.

das war es auch schon 

viel spass noch 

gernegross


----------



## !Albador! (30. Januar 2009)

nett geschrieben ... aber das wars auch ... WOW liegt im sterben -> Bildzeitung ich komme ... 

zum Topic:

Im großen und ganzen kann man sagen das Blizz mit WotLK nichts falsch gemacht hat:

- Eine neue Klasse 
- Massenhaft neue Quests (telweise echt gut) 
- Ein neuer Kontinent der sehr stimmig ist
- Überarbeitung der Grafik
- Neue Inis und Raids die alle sehr schön gestaltet sind 
- Die Erfolge (die zwar nicht jeden Motivieren können aber doch eine gute Idee sind)
- Raids im 10er und 25er modus (perfekt grade für kleinere Gilden)

Wenn man sich das anschaut und dann in großen Spielezeitschriften (oder in Foren) ließt das es mit WotLK nichts wirklich neues gibt dann kann man eigentlich nur schmunzeln. Doch auch diese Seite kann man verstehen wenn man sich folgendes anschaut. 

- Ziemlich schlechtes Balancing der Klassen (trotz der Beta)
- Keine vernünftige Trennung von PVP und PVE
- kein Housing
- immer wieder die gleichen Taktiken für Bosse (mit ein paar positiven Ausnahmen)
- Schwierigkeitsgrad für "Vielspieler" zu gering (Erfolge bieten zwar eine Herausforderung doch man bekommt außer ein paar Punkte und immer mal ein Titel nix dafür - Motivationsproblem???) 
- Hauptraid aus dem "alten" WOW kopiert (für Leute die es damals schon gesehen haben iwie Langweilig)
- zuwenig Individualität beim Skillen und Ausrüsten der Klassen

Ich denke beide Listen kann man beliebig lang erweitern. 

Zusammenfassend kann ich sagen das ich Neulingen im RPG Genre WOW ohne jegliche einschränkungen empfehlen kann. "Profis" können mal etwas andres Probieren oder müssen halt auf die nächsten 2-3 Content Patches warten. Spätestens nach Ulduar werden dann bestimmt die richtig harten Brocken kommen (Niveau von T5 und T6) 

PS: zum Thema der Spielerzahlen sollte man sagen das vor kurzem der russische Markt erschlossen wurde. Ich denke der große Anstiegt von Spielern ist vor allem darauf zurück zuführen. In Europa wird es keine großen Änderungen der Spielerzahlen geben (egal ob nun Positiv oder Negativ)


----------



## Gnutz (30. Januar 2009)

Bansai2006 schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch immer noch welche die an die 11.5 Mio. Lüge glauben oder festhalten.
> Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz ,wenn man mal ein Blink in seinen RL-Freundeskreis , wer spielt
> den da noch WoW ?



Spieler kommen, Spieler gehen.
Ich hab mit 2 Leuten WoW angefangen, die haben schon Anfang BC wieder aufgehört.
Jetzt kamen 2 neue Leute aus dem Freundeskreis. Ich freu mich, endlich wieder mehr Ansporn, BC war zwar mit entfernteren Bekannten auf nem andren Realm auch schön, doch irgendwann war das auch vorbei.

Es sind keine 11.5 Millionen Spieler (sicher nicht), aber es sind ganz sicher 11.5 Millionen aktive Accounts. Warum sollte Blizzard auch lügen? Würde ihnen nichts bringen, sie könnten schon mit 2-3 Millionen sehr gut werben. In dieser Hinsicht glaube ich Blizzard einfach, die Zahlen und die Definition von "aktive Accounts" sind sehr einleuchtend. 
Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz, da gibt es immer noch welche, die nicht wissen was glaubwürdige und was unglaubwürdige Quellen sind (wowszene *hust*).


----------



## Favorit (30. Januar 2009)

Einen größeren Mist hab ich noch nirgends gelesen! WoW ist immer noch ein Spiel und es soll Spaß machen - und das macht es auch, mehr als je zu vor! Also wer kein Bock mehr hatte sollte lieber mal weniger spielen oder gleich was anderes! Aber das ständig Leute die nicht klar kommen solche Texte von sich geben müssen, versteh ich nicht!


----------



## Strickjacke (30. Januar 2009)

Nur weil die Pro-Gamer ihren IMBA Status verloren haben, heisst es noch lange nicht dass es Casuals keinen Spass mehr macht.

Die DANKBARSTEN Spieler sind sowieso die TWINKER.

Hoffe nur die 50 Chars pro Acc werden mal auf 75 oder 100 aufgestockt.

Wer hier denkt, er könne MIT dem Spiel berühmt, reich, erfolgreich werden, dem sei gesagt es ist ein SPIEL.

Und die super Epic equippten Chars die nicht mal wissen mit welchem Schiff man wohin gelangt, na ja gestern wieder einen getroffen in Theramore.
Wo geht denn das Schiff hin hier? .. Find´s raus!!

Wem es nicht gefällt, der soll einfach aufhören Wow zu spielen, aber POSEN kann schon süchtig machen. Schlimm.

G I V E   E P I X    -  Das ist doch alles was die Rulorzz und Roxxors noch bei der Stange hält.

Mit dem richtigen Equip ist KEINE Raid Instanz eine Herausforderung. Alles wieder nur ABGEFARME. 
Ich denke auch nicht dass sich in WOW diesbezüglich je etwas ändern wird.


----------



## Shintuargar (30. Januar 2009)

Am 12. Februar sind es vier Jahre WoW für mich. Klar, WoW hat sich verändert, teils zum positiven, teils zum negativen. Aber es macht immer noch Spaß. Das zählt.

Wenn WoW stirbt, müssten AoC, WAR und HdRO ja längst tot sein... (ich hab mal bewusst nur die populärsten Konkurrenten genannt).

Natürlich hören viele auf, aber es kommen genausoviele wieder dazu. WoW wird für fast jede Ecke lokalisiert und vertrieben, von daher sind 12 Millionen aktive Abos möglich. 

WAR wird ja indes auch für den russischen Markt vorbereitet, was die Abozahlen sicherlich anheben wird. EA hat sicherlich genau beobachtet, wie Blizzard arbeitet.

Egal was Blizzard mit dem Spiel veranstaltet, solange die Abozahlen passen machen sie alles richtig. Und wenn die Masse der Spieler die Epics morgens in den Postkasten gelegt haben möchte, dann werden die das auch machen. Da muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er für sich noch Spielspaß rauszieht.


----------



## Santa_Chief (30. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Er hat RECHT damit, dass WoW STIRBT? Was kommt als nächstes? Einer schreibt, dass die Nacht abgeschafft wird und nach Sonnenuntergang bleibt es ab sofort hell und dann rennt ihm einer hinterher und erklärt, dass er recht hat???




...

du bist wohl einer der spieler die ca seit 1monat spielen und das "wahre" wow nicht mehr kennen

damals wars noch wirklich wirklich aufregend wenn man mc oder bwl geschafft hat...

auch bei bc wars noch zb beim kampf gegen kael

aber HALLO?!?

was soll der raidcrap jetzt?
is echt nixx besonderes mehr naxx 25er oder sartharion zu schaffen...



TE hat recht


----------



## Rongor (30. Januar 2009)

Favorit schrieb:


> Ein größeren Dünschiss hab ich noch nie gelesen! WoW ist immer noch ein Spiel und es soll Spaß machen - und das macht es auch, mehr als je zu vor! Also wer kein Bock mehr hatte sollte lieber mal weniger spielen oder gleich was anderes! Aber das ständig Leute die nicht klar kommen solche Texte von sich geben müssen, versteh ich nicht!



ZUSTIMM^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Januar 2009)

Santa_Chief schrieb:


> ...
> 
> du bist wohl einer der spieler die ca seit 1monat spielen und das "wahre" wow nicht mehr kennen
> 
> ...



Ich bin seit der Beta dabei. Ich verfüge lediglich über ein funktionierendes Gehirn, dessen Logiksektor mir mitteilt, dass mehrere MILLIONEN aktive Accounts nicht auf das baldige Ableben eines Spieles hinweisen und dass ein Spiel nicht plötzlich stirbt, nur weil es mir nicht mehr gefällt und ich es gern so hätte.


----------



## kingkryzon (30. Januar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> hab nach nem drittel aufgehört zu lesen ..
> 
> _"Mimimi früher war alles besser, die doofen casuals bekommen als innen arsch geschoben .."_
> 
> alles tausendmal gehört, hier nur argumentativ sehr gut zusammengefasst. zugegeben sehr gut, aber doch eben nur zusammengefasst


da steht auch weiter unten das auch auf gewisse weise casuals vernachlässigt werden xD


----------



## ErBrochenEs (30. Januar 2009)

Mir ist grad ne Idee gekommen. Wie wäre es wenn wir unsere 80ger Chars zurücklassen und uns neue Accounts zulegen ohne diese auf BC/WOTLK zu erweitern. Dann suchen wir uns nen gemütlichen Server auf dem nicht so viel los ist und machen einen auf Oldschool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte da wer Interesse? Hab ich irgendwie Bock drauf^^

Mfg


----------



## Mirando (30. Januar 2009)

Leute.... wisst ihr wie kindisch ihr euch hier benehmt . Entweder vernünftig diskutieren oder fresse halten. 

die leute die diese threads erstellen haben schon recht wow ist wesentlich einsteigerfreundlicher geworden und bietet wesentlich weniger herausforderungen. das muss man eingestehen. und zu dieser aussage mimimi 12 mio spieler . Ja , diese sind nur gekommen weil es so einsteiger freundlich geworden ist . die leute machen nicht mehr das durch wie die alt eingesessenen spieler. sie können super schnell, ohne ini gruppen und ohne skill leveln und wenn se dan im high level bereich sind driften sie ins bg ab und machen den ganzen tag nichts anderes.Wenn man sieht was aus den alten spielern geworden ist die damals bwl und so geraidet haben , diese gehen stark zurück , weil wir ( die alten spieler) es gar nicht einsehen .. wir mussten ewig level , inis gehen und uns gangen lassen. heute levelt jeder in ner woche bis 70und erlebt dabei gar nicht das richtige spielgefühl. dan kommt man heutzutage auch sau schnell mit grünen equip in raids rein ... wo bleibt das equipfarmen in inis undso. Gilden werden seit 3.0 auch nicht mehr benötigt wodurch ne menge zusammenhalt verloren geht ( gibt doch rnd) . wo bleibt die herausforderung und das mimimi der boss ist zu schwer oder die freude wenn man endlich nen boss gekillt hat . all dies ist leider verloren gegangen. ich fand vorher war wow eine ideale mischung zwischen gelegenheits und hardcore game. man konnt sich entscheiden aber mittlerweile gibt es nur noch auf mittagspausennivou .

Gruß Mirando


----------



## N3ji (30. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Etliche. Mal abgesehen davon: UO wurde als ich vor 10 Jahren anfing schon totgesagt. Die Server laufen heute noch alle.
> 
> Die leute sind offenbar nicht in der Lage zu begreifen, dass nicht alle genau derselben Meinung sind wie sie.
> Wenn Angela Merkels Mann geil wird wenn er ihre Brüste sieht, heisst das ja auch nicht dass der Rest der Welt beim Anblick auch geil wird.
> ...




Made My Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirando (30. Januar 2009)

ErBrochenEs schrieb:


> Mir ist grad ne Idee gekommen. Wie wäre es wenn wir unsere 80ger Chars zurücklassen und uns neue Accounts zulegen ohne diese auf BC/WOTLK zu erweitern. Dann suchen wir uns nen gemütlichen Server auf dem nicht so viel los ist und machen einen auf Oldschool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wäre geil aber man bräuchte schon rund 1000 mann dafür :-/


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Januar 2009)

Mirando schrieb:


> Leute.... wisst ihr wie kindisch ihr euch hier benehmt . Entweder vernünftig diskutieren oder fresse halten.



Das entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Ironie.


----------



## ErBrochenEs (30. Januar 2009)

@ Mirando
Ach solange man nen raid zusammen bekommt. Muss ja nicht der ganze server auf 60 zocken.


----------



## neo1986 (30. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil vielleicht 500 000 Menschen brüllen" Wääh Mama WOW is so scheiße!" Liegt WOW im sterben?


----------



## Metadron72 (30. Januar 2009)

Bansai2006 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz ,wenn man mal ein Blink in seinen RL-Freundeskreis , wer spielt
> den da noch WoW ?
> 
> Wir sind am 11.02.05 mir 13 Freunden angetreten um zusammen zuspielen und heute spielt genau noch einer



hm, meine freunde + arbeitskollegen + meine frau

wir haben soviele von denen an die du nicht glaubst, das wir sogar ne gilde daraus gemacht haben die auch raids erfolgreich abschliesst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkVampirelord (30. Januar 2009)

> ...Traurig aber wahr, dem ist überhaupt nichts hinzuzufügen...Ausser vielleicht: der einzige Grund, warum wir es uns doch noch antun, auf Patch 3.10 zu warten liegt darin, dass auf dem Markt einfach eine sinnvolle Alternative fehlt. Aber die meisten von uns warten ja sowieso entweder auf Starcraft 2 oder Diablo 3.



genau meine meinung....


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Januar 2009)

Bin ich eigentlich die einzige, die es bekloppt findet, wie sich einige darüber aufregen, dass Blizzard angeblich das ganze Spiel kaputtmacht und im selben Atemzug erwähnen, dass sie Diablo 3 und Starcraft 2 nicht erwarten können? Ist ja wohl irgendwie inkonsequent. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirando (30. Januar 2009)

ErBrochenEs schrieb:


> @ Mirando
> Ach solange man nen raid zusammen bekommt. Muss ja nicht der ganze server auf 60 zocken.


 Nur leider kann man dan nicht die talente und alles auf die 60ziger zurück setzen ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Januar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ob WoW nun im Sterben liegt oder ned, *weiß eh nur Blizz.* Auch das die Spielerzahlen *nicht repräsentativ* sind sollte man sich als klar denkender Mensch vor Augen halten. (Wie sagt das unser MatheProf immer so schön: "Statistiken sind solange korrekt, wie ich es haben will...*das hat gar nichts mit der Realität zu tun!"^^)*
> Es sind übrigens immer noch 11mio Spieler
> 
> 
> ...



äh ja ok! Also um deinen Beitrag mal abzukürzen: Dein Fakt ist das man Fakten fälschen kann und deswegen nichts glauben sollte! Zudem bist du als Ex-PvE'ler der mit Pvp nichts anfangen konnte bei War glücklich! Okaaaay.......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Pymonte schrieb:


> naja, wenns in WAR so weitergeht knackt es bald die erste Millionen.



Dazu mal ein Zitat von dir: 

Auch das die Spielerzahlen *nicht repräsentativ* sind sollte man sich als klar denkender Mensch vor Augen halten. (Wie sagt das unser MatheProf immer so schön: "Statistiken sind solange korrekt, wie ich es haben will...*das hat gar nichts mit der Realität zu tun!"^^)*


----------



## Shintuargar (30. Januar 2009)

Santa_Chief schrieb:


> ...
> 
> du bist wohl einer der spieler die ca seit 1monat spielen und das "wahre" wow nicht mehr kennen
> 
> damals wars noch wirklich wirklich aufregend wenn man mc oder bwl geschafft hat...



Finde ich auch "klasse", dass angeblich alle die WoW jetzt noch so ok finden wie es ist, nie Classic gespielt haben.

Tut mir leid dich zu enttäuschen. 23 aus unserem Raid spielen ebenfalls seit Classic und raiden auch seit dem.

Wir alle haben noch Spaß daran, gemeinsam durch die Instanzen zu ziehen. Und freuen uns, nicht mehr Stundenlang im Kreis zu rennen und Gold zu farmen (Dailys gabs ja nicht) und im Teufelwald auf die Peitscherwurzelknollen zu hoffen, die nur alle Stunde verfügbar waren und teilwese erst gesäubert werden mussten (wieder farmen für die Säuberung). Oh, da war einer schneller, wieder eine Stunde warten und hoffen, dass der eben keinen Timer laufen lässt. Das Klassen in eine Skillung gepresst werden, die sie eigentlich gar nicht wollen. Und und und...

Klar könnte der Anspruch an Raids etwas gehobener sein, aber bei allem anderen hat sich Blizzard mit dem Addon übertroffen. Und das sehe ich bei uns in der Gilde nicht allein. Da viele Familie haben, behaupte ich sogar, dass viele gar nicht mehr spielen würden, wenn das Classic WoW System noch so laufen würde.


----------



## Mirando (30. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich die einzige, die es bekloppt findet, wie sich einige darüber aufregen, dass Blizzard angeblich das ganze Spiel kaputtmacht und im selben Atemzug erwähnen, dass sie Diablo 3 und Starcraft 2 nicht erwarten können? Ist ja wohl irgendwie inkonsequent.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nöö^^ *unterstütz und tröst*


----------



## Metadron72 (30. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich die einzige, die es bekloppt findet, wie sich einige darüber aufregen, dass Blizzard angeblich das ganze Spiel kaputtmacht und im selben Atemzug erwähnen, dass sie Diablo 3 und Starcraft 2 nicht erwarten können? Ist ja wohl irgendwie inkonsequent.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö, ist ja auch total sinnfrei...aber was hilft es ? wer solche vergleiche macht, wird in der regel kaum verstehen warum es sinnfrei ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also schone ich meine nerven und sag nix dazu, wobei ich diab3 auch erwarte...aber es ist halt was komplett anderes

vor allem ....wow is mir zu einfach, ich freu mich schon total auf das SUPER KOMPLEXE diablo


----------



## Rumtreiber (30. Januar 2009)

WOW und sein langsamer Untergang (der nicht zu erkennen ist) wären doch eigentlich kein Thema wenn Blizz nicht den entscheidenden Fehler gemacht hätte die einzelnen Klassen dermaßen umzubauen, das sie ihren ursprünglichen Charakter verloren haben.
Das Schadenspotenzial eines Priesters beispielsweise ist so hoch das ein Jäger, die eigentliche Fernkampfklasse schlechthin, unsinnig geworden ist. Das nur als Beispiel.
Die jeweiligen Klassen haben ihre eigentliche Bedeutung verloren und das ist einfach der Grund warum einer große Anzahl von Spielern die Lust am Spiel vergangen ist.
Ein Priester sollte eine Heilerklasse sein und ein Krieger als Tank fungieren aber diese Charakteristik wurde mit BC leider in den Himmel der Wunschträume geschossen.
Das dies, das Zusammenspiel in der WOW Gemeinde fördern würde steht jawohl mal außer Frage. Wenn Blizz dorthin zurückfinden würde, wäre das angebliche Sterben von WOW niemals ein Thema.


----------



## Alwina (30. Januar 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> dem stimme ich zu. In Deutschland zocken bestimmt ein paar Hunderttausend Leute WoW. Denen das Spiel gefällt äußern sich nicht in den Foren da sie ja zufrieden sind (und das zurecht). Von der ganzen Masse schreiben halt 2 Leute im Forum, das es ihnen nicht gefällt. 2 von ich schätze mal 200.000 Zockern in Deutschland sind 0,001%. Von daher kann man solche Aussagen eigentlich getrost ignorieren.



Bisschen naiv oder ?

Naja so ganz falsch liegt der Textschreiber nicht .
Im sterben liegt es mit Sicherheit noch nicht aber der besondere Reiz ist auch nicht mehr da .


----------



## Tikume (30. Januar 2009)

Rumtreiber schrieb:


> Das Schadenspotenzial eines Priesters beispielsweise ist so hoch das ein Jäger, die eigentliche Fernkampfklasse schlechthin, unsinnig geworden ist. Das nur als Beispiel.
> Die jeweiligen Klassen haben ihre eigentliche Bedeutung verloren und das ist einfach der Grund warum einer große Anzahl von Spielern die Lust am Spiel vergangen ist.
> Ein Priester sollte eine Heilerklasse sein und ein Krieger als Tank fungieren aber diese Charakteristik wurde mit BC leider in den Himmel der Wunschträume geschossen.



Die Talentbäume wären dann aber völlig sinnfrei. Dann braucht der Priester nur den Heilig-, der Krieger nur den Schutz-Baum, u.s.w.
Bzw. es gibt eine "vorbestimmte" Endgame Skillung und eine Levelskillung die das Solo Leveln erleichtert und gut ist.

Eigentlich ist es dann auch sinnlos so viele Klassen zu haben. Krieger = Tank, Magier = DD, Priester = Heiler. Alle anderen Klassen muss man dann ja eigentlich abschaffen, denn sie machen den bereits erwähnten ja Konkurrenz.


----------



## lexaone (30. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> McDonald's liegt im Sterben!
> 
> Ich weiß noch, bei McDonald's classic gab es einfach nur Burger in stylischen Styroporverpackungen und die Westernsoße hat man noch selber auf den McRib gemacht! Das war viel besser als heute!
> 
> ...




made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (30. Januar 2009)

egal wo es her ist ich kenne es nicht und der Schreiber hat recht also

/sign


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Januar 2009)

> Ja ich weis, die Flamer werden jetzt sagen "lol nap wow hat 12 mio spieler" aber woran natürlich keiner denkt ist das die zahl der inaktiven leute die schon lange aufgehört haben und vor allem jetzt aufhören weil eben mit dem AddOn wow nicht grad besser wurde, auch zugezählt wird, ich gehe sogar so weit wenn ich mir die server ansehe das ich sage das diese 12 Mio auf knapp 7 mio geschrumpft sind, davon ziehen wir dann ausländer ab und bleiben bei den deutschen, weil uns ist es scheisegal was amis und co zocken.



Du willst uns sagen wir haben keine beweise dafür das es 12 mio Spieler sind dann beweise mir/uns doch das es KEINE 12 Mio Spieler sind ...


----------



## Metadron72 (30. Januar 2009)

Rumtreiber schrieb:


> Das dies, das Zusammenspiel in der WOW Gemeinde fördern würde steht jawohl mal außer Frage. Wenn Blizz dorthin zurückfinden würde, wäre das angebliche Sterben von WOW niemals ein Thema.



eben nur in der theorie, in der praxis gibt es dann einen platz für nen heiler also regen sich alle auf das sie keinen platz in der gruppe kriegen und sagen wie scheisse wow ist (genau nachzulesen in den alten foren beiträgen) was dazu führt das sie nen dd hochziehen, was dazu führt das es zu wenig heiler gibt, was dazu führt das alle sagen wie scheisse wow ist, weil man keine gruppen zusammen kriegt für heros (heiler/tank fehlen), ebenfalls alles nachzulesen

das genau waren die beweggründe von blizz, es waren wir spieler die das wollten (wir bin nicht automatisch ich)
und jetzt meckern wir halt in die andere richtung, typisch mensch halt

gib mal in einer firma allen mitarbeitern den IE, dann werden sie sagen, son scheiss der firefox is viiiiiiel besser 
wenn die firma dann auf firefox wechselt sagen alle, scheiss firefox der ie war doch viiiiiiel besser -.-


----------



## smokizzler (30. Januar 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich, der TE hat doch vollkommen recht. Ihn als Vielspieler MUSS es frustrieren, wie EINFACH das Spiel geworden ist. Klar, mir und sicher auch vielen andern macht es schon Spaß, bei mir liegt das daran, dass ich noch nicht alles gesehen habe und ich viele PvE-Inhalte fantastisch designed finde. Aber was ist mit dem TE und all denen, die schon alles 100mal gesehen haben? Die nach dem Raiden aller Instanzen gemerkt haben, dass ein Spiel nur dann Spaß macht, wenn es eine Herausforderung ist und nicht ein sanftes Dahingeplätschere? Versetzt euch ein seine und ihre Lage... und behaupte bitte niemand, dass irgendetwas an diesem Spiel anspruchsvoll wäre, außer die Zeit dafür aufzubringen.
Das Argument mit der Masse übrigens, also mit den 11Mio Leuten, die das Spiel möglicherweise toll finden.... "Leute fresst Scheisse, Millionen von Fliegen können nicht irren!"


----------



## Tomminocka (30. Januar 2009)

Ich bezweifle, dass 90% der Vorposter den Text gelesen hat...da steht nichts von Casuals wird alles in den Arsch geschoben. Der Text ist sehr kritisch, obwohl er mit viel Ironie und Hohn garniert wurde. Sehr gut geschrieben, leider.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Januar 2009)

Mal ne Frage an alle die gerade über das Addon motzen:

Wie lange hat es gedauert bis euer Main 80 war? Nicht lange oder?

Und dann? Instanzen, Instanzen, Berufe hochjagen

mit bester Rüstung, höchster VZ, den hochwertigsten Tränken in eine Instanz die ihr schon mit 60 gemacht habt?

Versteh ich auch nicht warum sie zu leicht ist.......

Alternative wäre gewesen Blizzard bringt das Addon erst später raus mit mehr Endcontent und bis dahin wäre doch der großteil von euch eh schon abgewandert weil es nix neues gibt!

Also wo ist jetzt da der Unterschied? 

Das es momentan zu leicht ist UND Spielerzahlen nichts über Spielspaß aussagen haben wir jetzt glaub schon mehrere Seiten durchgekaut.....


----------



## Arkanoss (30. Januar 2009)

*auch senf abbgeben will* ^^

Also ich bin ja aich ein alter hase un so also seid alpha usw dabei.... aber ich Liebe WoW so wie es ist mit all seinen macken, tücken , Bugs Wat ever
und ich werde WoW treu bleiben und immer wieder neuesachen und abenteuer darin erleben... wer nur das " ich lvl auf 80 , geh raiden bis epic und 20k g " spiel sieht der hat das prinzip von wow nicht verstanden .... es ist ja (auch wenn nicht alle es unbedingt machen wollen oder es nicht mögen) immer noch ein RPG und man sollte sich ruhig auch mal dafür zeit nehmen das ganze zu verstehen wie es ist ... also die geschichte zb ist Sooooooo umfangreich das ich immer noch hier und da erstaunt bin wieso und warum ich das was ich mache eigendlich mache ... nicht weil es ne quest ist oder wegen den EP(gegenständen) sondern weil es auch sehr interessant sein kann auch mal im (Rp-modus) zu questen. Jeder hat wenn er 80 ist und t7 oder was auch immer an klamotten... immer haufenweiße quests übrig dann soll er doch mal versuchen die auf RP bzw  mal mit interesse(questlog  vollständig lesen und auch den rest )zu bewälltigen denn das kann manchmal sehr lustig werden (hab offt schon gelacht bei sowas) oder auch manchmal traurig sein. Dann gibt es auch noch die archivement (super sache) die man machen kann und noch vieeeeeles mehr also ich find echt nicht wo wow laaaangweilig bzw zu einfach wird..... wo ein wille ist ist auch ein weg. ^^

so genug  *senf drauf geschmiert* hoffe das einige genauso wie ich Ehwig Blizz(WoW) treu bleiben 

see you later....

mfg Arki


----------



## DerBuuhmann (30. Januar 2009)

Ist was wahres dran...
Ich würde nicht sagen WoW liegt im Sterben, aber es ist auch lange nciht mehr so fesselnd wie früher. Mit Lichking hab ich mich auf neue epische Story gefreut, bisher gabs das nur bei den Todesittern und am Wrathgate, aber vom großen Finale gegen die Geißel hab ich nicht wirklich viel mit bekommen. Ist so wie schon im Wald von Elwynn und nur Monterkloppen ohne Sinn wird irgendwann fad...

WoW ist nicht tot, aber es fehlt was neues...

P.S: @ Scrätcher: Was soll das bedeuten, dass sie keine Wahl zwischen zu lange entwickeln und nur mittelmäßigem Addon? Blizzard ist reich, die haben genug Geld das schneller zu machen. "Its done when its done" is nur eine lahme Ausrede....


----------



## DerBuuhmann (30. Januar 2009)

Ist was wahres dran...
Ich würde nicht sagen WoW liegt im Sterben, aber es ist auch lange nciht mehr so fesselnd wie früher. Mit Lichking hab ich mich auf neue epische Story gefreut, bisher gabs das nur bei den Todesittern und am Wrathgate, aber vom großen Finale gegen die Geißel hab ich nicht wirklich viel mit bekommen. Ist so wie schon im Wald von Elwynn und nur Monterkloppen ohne Sinn wird irgendwann fad...

WoW ist nicht tot, aber es fehlt was neues...

P.S: @ Scrätcher: Was soll das bedeuten, dass sie keine Wahl zwischen zu lange entwickeln und nur mittelmäßigem Addon? Blizzard ist reich, die haben genug Geld das schneller zu machen. "Its done when its done" is nur eine lahme Ausrede....


----------



## Gnutz (30. Januar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Finde ich auch "klasse", dass angeblich alle die WoW jetzt noch so ok finden wie es ist, nie Classic gespielt haben.
> 
> Tut mir leid dich zu enttäuschen. 23 aus unserem Raid spielen ebenfalls seit Classic und raiden auch seit dem.
> 
> ...



/signed
Als Casual seit Classic. Einmal in MC gewesen. Alle Bosse, die wir gelegt haben (in 6 Stunden, mir viieel zu lang), waren auch nicht anspruchsvoller wie Naxx heute, Ragnaros war damals noch nicht down, also 2mal gewiped, dann aufgehört, weil es schon viel zu spät war. Danach bin ich auch nicht wieder rein, weil ich die Instanz einfach extrem hässlich fand und nicht mit ca. 40 Leuten um Epics würfeln wollte.
Zul'Gurub ist vielleicht noch zu erwähnen, damals der "Raid für Casuals", die aber auch mindestens 4 Stunden Zeit haben mussten. 

Das, was wohl einige vermissen, sind solche Erolgserlebnisse wie: Ich hab jetzt 2 Monate lang in Tyrs Hand/den Pestländern gefarmt, endlich das Epicmount *Erfolgserlebnis*. Erstmal ganz Azeroth abreiten (Erkundungsachievemnt vor Achievemnteinführung ftw)^^
Nun gut, ich hab mich damals nicht wirklich viel mehr gefreut, als heute, als ich das Epicflugmountgeld mit meinem zweiten Charakter innerhalb von 5 Tagen gefarmt hatte und erstmal Nordend überflogen hab, den atmosphärischsten Kontinent seit... nunja so Gebiete wie Desolace vermiss ich nicht wirklich ^^


----------



## Mirando (30. Januar 2009)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> *auch senf abbgeben will* ^^
> 
> Also ich bin ja aich ein alter hase un so also seid alpha usw dabei.... aber ich Liebe WoW so wie es ist mit all seinen macken, tücken , Bugs Wat ever
> und ich werde WoW treu bleiben und immer wieder neuesachen und abenteuer darin erleben... wer nur das " ich lvl auf 80 , geh raiden bis epic und 20k g " spiel sieht der hat das prinzip von wow nicht verstanden .... es ist ja (auch wenn nicht alle es unbedingt machen wollen oder es nicht mögen) immer noch ein RPG und man sollte sich ruhig auch mal dafür zeit nehmen das ganze zu verstehen wie es ist ... also die geschichte zb ist Sooooooo umfangreich das ich immer noch hier und da erstaunt bin wieso und warum ich das was ich mache eigendlich mache ... nicht weil es ne quest ist oder wegen den EP(gegenständen) sondern weil es auch sehr interessant sein kann auch mal im (Rp-modus) zu questen. Jeder hat wenn er 80 ist und t7 oder was auch immer an klamotten... immer haufenweiße quests übrig dann soll er doch mal versuchen die auf RP bzw  mal mit interesse(questlog  vollständig lesen und auch den rest )zu bewälltigen denn das kann manchmal sehr lustig werden (hab offt schon gelacht bei sowas) oder auch manchmal traurig sein. Dann gibt es auch noch die archivement (super sache) die man machen kann und noch vieeeeeles mehr also ich find echt nicht wo wow laaaangweilig bzw zu einfach wird..... wo ein wille ist ist auch ein weg. ^^
> ...


DANKE!!^^ das meint ich halt früher wurd das halt so gesehen aber heute kennen viele leute das nur so " ich lvl auf 80 , geh raiden bis epic und 20k g " .
Made my Day


----------



## Misos1 (30. Januar 2009)

Es ist doch immer das selbe ein paar regen sich auf und ein paar finden es Klasse aber ich meine wenn ers blöd oder sehr schlecht findet soll ers doch einfach net spielen


----------



## Konov (30. Januar 2009)

Super geschriebener Text und es steckt viel viel Wahrheit drin.

Nichtsdestotrotz gibt es Leute, die erst mit BC oder WotLK angefangen haben und deshalb meistens noch begeistert spielen.
Ich gehöre nicht dazu.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Januar 2009)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> P.S: @ Scrätcher: Was soll das bedeuten, dass sie keine Wahl zwischen zu lange entwickeln und nur mittelmäßigem Addon? Blizzard ist reich, die haben genug Geld das schneller zu machen. "Its done when its done" is nur eine lahme Ausrede....



Klar ist es ne lahme Ausrede wenn man sich selbst noch nicht sicher ist wann man das Addon rausbringt, sie haben es extra hinter WAR geschoben weil klar war, viele Leute wollen mal was neues ausprobieren und schauen sich War an. Danach kommt WotLK raus und sie kommen zurück um dieses zu testen. 

Wäre WotLK früher rausgekommen hätten sie WAR danach getestet und wären weg. Wäre WotLK erst dieses Jahr im März rausgekommen würden viele wohl nicht mehr zurück kommen. 

Warum haben wir momentan soviele Bugs? Es gibt ungeheuer viel was neu dazu gekommen ist. Jetzt ist die Sache so, nicht nur Equip und die richtigen Talente sind wichtig um aus seiner Klasse das optimum rauszuholen sondern es gibt jetzt auch noch Glyphen und mehr Edelsteine. 

Sie werden sicher nicht jede Klassenskillvariation gegen jede andere Klasse mit jeder Skillvariation antreten lassen. Sie schauen halt wie es sich momentan mit den unterschiedlichen Klassen verhält. Wer sticht besonders heraus? Das muß man schon über einen bestimmten Zeitraum betrachten. 

Das sie Nax wiederbelebt haben zeigt mir persönlich, dass sie sich nicht die Zeit genommen haben eine neue Raidinstanz zu konzipieren. Aber was solls? Ich hoffe dafür kommen jetzt demnächst ein paar neue! (Betonung liegt auf demnächst) Um mal zu zeigen: Es geht auch mit guten Ideen wieder etwas schwerer.

Aber wenn die Leute dann wieder sämtliche Guides lesen und Erster schreien und sich wundern warum ihnen langweilig ist..........sry

Und es wird GARANTIERT nicht nur in Deutschland rumgeheult das es im moment zu einfach ist. Meine Vermutung geht in dahingehend das sie wollten das auch wirklich jede DD-Klasse in Instanzen mitgenommen wird. 

Es nervt manchmal das sie so Sachen wie Vorquests weglassen aber wenn das so sauer aufstößt wird es wohl irgendwann wieder kommen. Wow hat in den letzten Jahren bewiesen das es sich ändern kann!


----------



## Misos1 (30. Januar 2009)

Ich habe auch aufgehört zu spielen aber hab wieder angefangen denn ich dachte es wird sicher gut habe es nicht sofort angefangen so dass T8 hoffentlich bald kommt xD


----------



## JohnnyNRW (30. Januar 2009)

Ist doch völlig egal, ob das irgendwo rauskopiert wurde oder nicht. Tatsache ist, es ist halt einfach schade, dass ein so gelungenes Spiel zerstört wird. Und ja, es wird zerstört. Alle die schreiben, dann hört auf wenns keinen Spaß mehr macht, kann ich zwar Recht geben, aber dennoch ist es schade, da man eigentlich lieber weiterspielen würde.

Es sind diese ganzen Veränderungen die das Spiel versauen. Vor dem letzten Patch in BC, weiß die genaue Bezeichnung nimmer, war es einfach Klasse, nicht jeden mit dem ZA Bär und/oder T6 rumlaufen zu sehen und ein Spieler, der ein besonderes equip hatte, wurde in SW schonmal genauer betrachtet. Heute gibts sowas nicht mehr. Egal wen Du anschaust, fast jeder 80iger trägt mehr oder minder die gleichen Klamotten. Alles ist so gleich und gewöhnlich geworden.

Nichts besonderes mehr, jeder zweite nennt sich "Winterhauchengel xy" oder " Diplomat xy" oder Held der eisigen Weiten xy" oder "Entdecker xy". Ist doch sowas von überflüssig. Ich will schon aus Prinzip diese ganzen Titel nicht haben. Ich bleibe bei meinem Feldkommandant, der ist ehrlich verdient worden, und hat irgendwie noch Stil. 

Es ist klar, dass man nicht jeden glücklich machen kann, aber man sollte dennoch nicht einen vorhandenen Bereich ausbauen bis einem die Grütze hochkommt um einen anderen Bereich sterben zu lassen.

Beispiel mit den Instanzen. Was ist daran schlecht, wenn es eben einen bestimmten Bereich im Spiel gibt, den eben nicht jeder Hans Wurst erreicht. Wo man eben als Gilde gemeinsam planen, Taktiken ausarbeiten, diskutieren muß etc? Muß man so einen Bereich wirklich direkt abschaffen? Es sagt kein Mensch was, wenn man ein paar Inis einbaut, meinetwegen sogar die Mehrzahl der Inis, in denen sich jeder Durchschnittsspielr austoben kann, wenn er um 6 von der Arbeit kommt und mal ne Stunde zocken will und trotzdem "full epic" sein möchte ohne im Alterac zu leechen. Kein Thema, aber den "oberen anspruchsvollen Bereich" komplett abzuschaffen ist doch das Letzte.

Die ganzen Klassenspezifikationen sind völlig wertlos und uninteressant geworden. Es ist mittlerweile ja schon fast scheissegal, mit was für ner grp konstellation du irgendwo hingehst. Hauptsache der vieldiskutierte dps Wert stimmt. 

War es denn so beschissen früher, als Mage mal n sheep zu machen, nen Schurken nussen zu lassen, oder nen Hexer mal den Verbannungsknopf drücken zu lassen? Heute heißt es, pullen bis der Azrt kommt, jeder haut sein aoe raus und ab gehts zum looten..... Da kannst gleich nen Bot in die inis schicken.....

Ich persönlich habe eigentlich keine unmenschlichen Ansprüche, aber ein Mindestmaß an Professionalität erwarte ich schon. Aber was Blizzard da gemacht hat, indem man alle, wirklich alle Spieler in den selben Topf schmeißt, ohne die Chance zu haben, was "besonderes" im Spiel zu erreichen, find ich nur noch zum kotzen. 

Mir macht es echt mehr Spaß, meine alten T1-T6 Sets zu farmen, die ich nicht alle vollständig habe, einfach weil da noch n gewisser Sinn drin liegt. Aber jede Ini in ner halben Stunde durchholzen, um das zu haben, was alle haben, nein danke! 

Man sollte zumindest die Möglichkeit haben, Dinge zu erreichen, die nicht jeder schafft. Ja, wie früher halt, genau!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass in diesem Jahr ne Menge Kunden gehen werden, weil selbst irgendwann den itemgeilsten Wowlern die Lust an diesem anspruchslosen Egoshooter der früher mal World of Warcraft hieß, vergehen wird.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (30. Januar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> und wieder einmal die frage... wie oft noch?



Zu oft....
Und wenn es  denen nicht gefällt dann sollen sie es lassen anstat zu heulen


----------



## neo1986 (30. Januar 2009)

Man irgentwie glaube ich das der IQ der meisten Leute hier unter der Raumtemperatur liegt. Was hier für antworten kommen! Haben 10 level 80 spielen seid Classic und sagen Irgentwie ist WOW nicht mehr Fesselnt. Warum spielt ihr dan noch WOW? Ich glaube ihr wollt euch nur über WOW aufregen und das leveln, PVP.. ist nebensache.


----------



## Kelzón (30. Januar 2009)

sehr gut geschrieben und da steckt mehr wahrheit drin als viele fanboys hir verneinen,
wider ein wow geht unter post ja mal wider aber man erkennt den unterschied zwichen den üblichen
whiner und eienr ernst gemeinten meinung, und dieser meinung bin nicht nur ich wenn ich auch nicht allem zustimmen würde ist es leider so wär was anderes sagt hat in bc nie highend pve gemacht und hat nie über 1900rating gespielt
=)

aber jetzt ist macht ja jeder high end pve und hat den vollen durchblick xd
ja für so leute wurd das spiel kaput gepatcht


----------



## Tschüpty (30. Januar 2009)

Eines ist in meinen Augen paradox.
Der Threadopener sagt man müsse PvE-Items nur einsammeln, sprich mit irg ner Rnd-Grp Bosse klatschen un looten.
Ok, das stimmt auch teilweise.
Im PvP gibt es jetzt für fast alles ein Mindestrating. D.h. man muss sich seine Items wirklich erspielen und Zeit investieren.
Aber das ist doch eig das was er beim PvE-Content bemängelte.
=> PvE Items werden einem hinterhergeschmissen und PvP Items muss man sich verdienen (jetzt mal abgesehn vom 1kWinter-Boss).
Wenn das beides scheiße is was will er dann eig ??

Ich persönlich finde, dass das Mindestrating für den Großteil der PvP Items ein nötiger Schritt war. Zu BC-Zeiten ham sich die Casuals 2 mal die Woche eingeloggt haben ihre 10 games im 2er team auf dem rating 1400-1600 gemacht  en paar BGs gezockt un bekamen dann regelmäßig die neuen Arena Teile. Als PvE-ler hat man etliche Abende im Innern von Kara ZA SSC TK usw... verbracht hat für den ein oder andern Boss 3 Abende oder mehr investiert un dann wurden die 3 gedroppten Items auf 25 Spieler aufgeteilt.
Demnach bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Änderung der PvP-Items.

Was aber früher mit den PvP Items war ist jetzt mit den PvE Items. Da finde ich hat es Blizzard wirklich übertrieben. Man bekommt doch echt den Loot in den ...Enddarm... geschoben.Hoffentlich ändert sich mit Patch 3.1. beim PvE Content einiges.

Dass WoW ausstirbt finde ich nich angemessen.
Vielmehr wird es monoton und simpel.

Aber was das betrifft is das ja nich der Endzustand. Blizzard ist auch nich Gott un macht Fehler. Fehler sin da um gemacht zu werden. Anschließend kann man sie beheben - also kein Grund zur Panik - von der Apokalypse sind wir noch weit entfernt =)


----------



## Fusssi (30. Januar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> .... Man erkennt nicht den Hauch eines Mimimi, .....




Hm, dann hast es wohl selbst nicht gelesen?
Es ist ein mimimi sogar ein ziemlich langes!

Und es ist wie im RL, erst haben se uns nen Aufschwung herbeigeredet der nich da war und nu den Untergang um uns noch mehr abverlangen zu können. Genau daran erinnert mich das derzeitige gerede von irgendwelchen Leuten die doch auch einfach ihren Account löschen könnten und es lassen andere zu belästigen.

Was kann der Rest der Welt dafür das einige hardcoregamer jetzt plötzlich wach werden und merken das sie einen Teil ihrer Jugend mit einem Computerspiel vergeudet haben welches sie im waren Leben kein Stück voran gebracht hat?!?!

Wenn ich meinen Sohn heute vom Kindergarten abhole denke ich auch immer: Man man man das war hier früher alles viel besser und größer, selbst die Tische und Stühle haben sie kleiner gemacht als damals......... xD

MfG 

PS: Wenn es euch nicht mehr gefällt: Ausloggen, Account löschen und gut. Die Leute können sich ne eigene Meinung bilden und brauchen euer vorgekautes und hochgewürktes nich PUNKT AUS BASTA


----------



## Schlamm (30. Januar 2009)

Wer nicht mehr lesen kann dass wow am Ende ist der lässt es halt bleiben. Die Überschrift ist genau genug.

Er hat Recht in den meisten Dingen. Auch ich höre jetzt erst auf, weil mir das Content was jetzt geboten wird nicht mein Fall ist. Das Spiel ist zwar im Moment das Maß aller Dinge, aber so bestimmt nicht mehr lange...


----------



## Rumtreiber (30. Januar 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> eben nur in der theorie, in der praxis gibt es dann einen platz für nen heiler also regen sich alle auf das sie keinen platz in der gruppe kriegen und sagen wie scheisse wow ist (genau nachzulesen in den alten foren beiträgen) was dazu führt das sie nen dd hochziehen, was dazu führt das es zu wenig heiler gibt, was dazu führt das alle sagen wie scheisse wow ist, weil man keine gruppen zusammen kriegt für heros (heiler/tank fehlen), ebenfalls alles nachzulesen
> 
> das genau waren die beweggründe von blizz, es waren wir spieler die das wollten (wir bin nicht automatisch ich)
> und jetzt meckern wir halt in die andere richtung, typisch mensch halt
> ...



Klar du hast recht, es ist in der Praxis nicht so einfach umzusetzen. Und es war auch nicht so gemeint das eine Klasse nur dies oder jenes können soll, daran hätte weder ich noch du oder tausende andere Spaß. 
Aber vielleicht kann man rückblickend auf die Classicchars doch sagen, das die Balance der einzelnen Klassen etwas aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist. Eine gewisse Priorität zu setzen um jeder Klasse individuelle Fähigkeiten zu verleihen, würde unter umständen doch gut tun. Natürlich besteht die Gefahr das man hier leicht daneben greifen kann und die Klassen damit ruiniert. Die richtige Balance zu finden ist sicherlich sehr schwierig aber es sollte doch möglich sein. Der Spielspaß an den Klassen muß schon erhalten bleiben und damit natürlich die Fähigkeit zu leveln. Aber das Grundpotenzial sollte doch bei seinen einzigartigen Fähigkeiten liegen. Das ist meiner persönlichen Meinung nach, nicht mehr der Fall. 
Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf das eventuell ein wenig daran geschraubt wird. Trotz allem macht es noch immer Spaß.


----------



## Gnorfal (30. Januar 2009)

> Zuviel Text *_*


zugegeben, aber gelesen hab ichs trotzdem.

Im Sterben liegt WoW nicht, zumindest so lang nicht, so lang es noch Spieler gibt, für die Angeln in OG das NonPLusUltra am Game selbst darstellt.
Inis und Heros zu leicht? Absolut signed
10er und 25er so leicht, dass man 1500er dps-DDler mitnehmen kann? Absolut signed
Höre ich deswegen auf? Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berghammer71 (30. Januar 2009)

/sign @Schreiber des Textes

----

Dem gibts nix hinzufügen außer Dmg < Skill.  So schwer ist es nicht halbwegs seine Klasse halbwegs zu beherschen,
als mich ein Tank als Heiler aus der Gruppe entfernte und ich nach geschlagenen 30 Min ID halten und neuer Gruppe
suchen endlich den Boss im 1. try killen konnte (dieser Boss beim dem man Aoe dmg abkriegt) kamen mir die gleichen
Gedanken wie vom Schreiber des Textes.

Ich wollte der Gruppe die Taktik beim Boss sogar erklären, liess der Tank erst garnicht zu - los go go dmg.
Das Spiel 4-5 mal bis er meinte meine Heilung reicht nicht für hc und er mich entfernte und meinte ich blockiere
die ID für einen anderen Heiler.

Von daher spricht mir der Schreiber aus ganzem Herzen, oder Pvp als Shadow konnte ich.... oder die ersten Pve Instanzen. Mein Druidenkollege rockete da so durch - wo mal Taktik gefragt war sagte er dann wir brauchen mehr dmg,
bis mir bei diesem eines Tages einer erklärte doch besser erst die Adds zu killen (der 1. Schlangenboss in einer Ini).

Bis dahin konnte ich aber die Ini 2-3 mal abbrechen, andere Spieler vertrösten die sich laut dmg meter angegriffen fühlten. Ich bin ehrlich, ich kannte die Taktik auch nicht - aber ein Fehler nach dmg meter hätt ich nie gesucht.

PvP aehm lieber ein anderes Thema,
aber noch soviel - damals hat man gerne gewartet um ins Bg zu kommen (auch mal ne Stunde), seine
serverbesten Pvler auf beiden Seiten ausfindig zum machen....heute erschreckt man sich höchsten vor der Klasse 
als dem Spieler der sich dahinter bedient. Hammer fand ich das Leechen in WS random vs random Gruppe
von 3 Spielern (für was eigentlich?). Ein Schurke bleibt getarnt, der nächste versteckt sich auf dem Fh noch ein
anderer lief ohne Klamotten durch die Gegend. Laut Anfrage war den ein schneller loose noch immer lieber
als warten auf den Flaggenträgerbuff.

Damals hätte das von 5-7 Spielern direkt ein Igno gegeben - auf den Server wäre man bei vielen für alle
Zeiten durch - heute...sind ja mehre Server in einem Pool, wen juckts.

Also ich kann dem Schreiber im Textinhalt nur absolut beipflichten - mir hat WoW Classic darum halt mehr Spass gemacht,
genauso wie ich Blizz Einstellung gut finde alles bissl einfacher zu machen, ich wart einfach mal die nächsten patches oder
addon ab und schau dann wieder in WoW rein. Vielleicht gibts ja dann wieder mal ne 40er Ini die es in sich hat.

Aber Lust mit dmgmeter Nutzern, grundlos Leechern, Taktikidioten, kaputter Pvp Balance (Gruppenspiel in Pvp geht ja eh seltens - mehr ein 1 v 1 Kampf egal welche Klasse), Pve Inhalt ist noch so ok - zu spielen hatte ich auch nicht mehr.

Der Te des Textes ist wohl über kurz oder lang weg von WoW aber der Großteil wird sich freuen das alles bissl einfacher
ist - das find ich auch voll ok.


----------



## Kooki (30. Januar 2009)

Da gebe ich ihm recht, und alle die ihn zum Deppen machen, wollen einfach nicht wahrhaben das ihr ca. 3 jahrelange Spiel nicht mehr gefällt. Sry ist so. Ich habe lossgelassen, bevot Wotlk raus kam und bin riesig froh nun bei Hdro gelandet zu sein. Denn dieses Spiel lag die ganze Zeit im Schatten von Wow. (Leider) Hdro ist im moment das von der Qualität her beste Mmorpg auf dem Markt. Von der Community ist man vom ersten Moment an entzückt und fragt sich über die Wow spieler die einfach keinen Anstand hatten. 

so danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/sign


----------



## Thí (30. Januar 2009)

Die Story ist mir viel zu lange, ich werd mit Sicherheit nicht den ganzen Mist durchlesen weil ich schon am Titel erkenne um was es geht.

Wow ist zu leicht, Mimimi Lags, jede Gimpgilde hat den Content clear und sind imba eqipt, im pvp bin ich aufeinmal 1Hitopfer usw.

Geht endlich euren Account kündigen wenn euch das Game nicht gefällt und gründet einen kegelklub oder so, aber Müllt nicht dauernt irgendwelche Foren mit euren Jammertexten voll.


----------



## Kelzón (30. Januar 2009)

ich geh einmal die woche ins fitness studio und rege mich imemr darübe rauf das die leute die öfters da hin gehen 
merh muskeln haben als ich und höhere gewichte stemen ich mein hallo ich zahl genauso viel wie die
und schwubs der betreiber nimmt den bodybuildern die gewichte ab ihr dürft nicht mehr stemmen als wie 
der jung hir, er zahlt ja genauso viel und der bodybuilder steh jetzt da und weiß nicht was er machen soll.....
er geh aber weiterhins ins studio udn hofft das der jung mal fortrschritte macht und er auch mal wider ewas merh stemmen darf weil er hats ja jahre lang gemacht


----------



## plopp123 (30. Januar 2009)

Aber wirklich jetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenns ihm nicht gefällt...nicht mehr spielen oder anderes Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Denn scheinbar sind 11,5 Millionen Spieler anderer Meinung. Tschüss.


----------



## Pymonte (30. Januar 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Die Story ist mir viel zu lange, ich werd mit Sicherheit nicht den ganzen Mist durchlesen weil ich schon am Titel erkenne um was es geht.
> 
> Wow ist zu leicht, Mimimi Lags, jede Gimpgilde hat den Content clear und sind imba eqipt, im pvp bin ich aufeinmal 1Hitopfer usw.
> 
> Geht endlich euren Account kündigen wenn euch das Game nicht gefällt und gründet einen kegelklub oder so, aber Müllt nicht dauernt irgendwelche Foren mit euren Jammertexten voll.



tja, man merkt auch, dass du den text nicht gelesen hast, da steht nämlich was ganz anderes drin, aber erst mal schön den Mund aufmahcen und sinnlos rumposaunen.


----------



## _Yo_ (30. Januar 2009)

Ich hab jetzt bis Seite 3 gelesen und im Endeffekt sind es doch wieder die selben Sachen wie immer...



Was mir aber auffällt es gibt 100derte Threads wo nach Classic geschrien wird aber bis jetzt hab ich keinen Thread gelesen wo einer mal die Sache in die hand Nimmt und sagt: Okay Leute dieser Server wir machen das! Einfach neuer ACC (der zur zeit mit den 2 gratismonaten sogar billiger ist als nen Monat spielzeit) und dann machen wir die 40erraids. Und wenn wir die geschafft haben dann erweitern wir eben auf BC und killn nochmal Keal'J.


Achso und mal an die Leute die in 1000threads noch reinschreiben das sie doch aufgehört haben..das habt ihr nicht, ihr habt vllt euren ACC nen Monat nicht bezahlt aber im Endeffekt gurkt ihr immer noch in den Foren rum..und das zeigt doch das ihr geistig immer noch WoW spielt, Ihr lest euch immer noch jede scheiß News durch und und und..ihr kriegt es einfach nicht gebacken das Spiel aus eurem Leben zu streichen, das ist das einzige was ihr mit diesen Posts zeigt.

Schon blöd wenn man auf einmal zuviel Zeit hat (;

Ich muss sagen WoW ist besser als je zuvor (: ich rerolle grade und schaff am tag mindestens ein Level auch wenn ich nur mal 2 stunden Spiele (: 
Es macht mir echt Spaß zum beispiel habe ich jetzt einen Anreiz mir mal die Gebiete ganz anzugucken wegen den Archievments (:
*Hat jemand mal ganz am Rand von Azshara diesen Helikopterlandeplatz auf ner Insel gesehen? Also ich schon (;*


----------



## _Yo_ (30. Januar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> tja, man merkt auch, dass du den text nicht gelesen hast, da steht nämlich was ganz anderes drin, aber erst mal schön den Mund aufmahcen und sinnlos rumposaunen.



ahm also ich hab den Text gelesen und im großen und ganzen stand *GENAU* das drin (;


----------



## Stefge (30. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> WoW ist am Sterben! Nur noch knapp 12 Millionen Spieler! Die Menschheit ist am Sterben! Unterbevölkerung! Wir werden alle sterben! AAAAAAAAAAH!!!
> 
> Feinstaub und globale Erwärmung sind schuld!


du sprichst mir aus der seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danj2008 (30. Januar 2009)

Am sterben lol eher dauernt am neu aufleben


----------



## Telbion (30. Januar 2009)

Hilfe, viel zu viel Rhetorik im Ganzen, überdramatisiert, basierend auf eigener Meinung, die eine objektive Betrachtung aus Seiten des Verfassers unmöglich macht? So kann man zwar seine Gedanken verkünden, aber verschreckt mit einem Bombardement aus Worten jeglichen Leser ( kann auch etwas Rhetorik ^^).

So, mal im Ernst:
Der Himmel fällt uns auf den Kopf, WoW ist fast tot, und 12 Millionen Spieler irren (/Ironie aus)

Ich spiel nicht mehr wenns mir nicht mehr gefällt und nicht wenn andere sagen es dürfte mir nicht mehr gefallen.

So far...
Tel


----------



## Thornbearer (30. Januar 2009)

Gut formuliert, aber rein subjektiver Inhalt, einseitige Berichterstattung aus den Augen eines Langzeitgamers. WoW hat dich nur 3 oder 4 Jahre gefesselt, bevor es langweilig wurde? Andere Games schaffen es nichtmal 3-4 Monate.


----------



## Pymonte (30. Januar 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt bis Seite 3 gelesen und im Endeffekt sind es doch wieder die selben Sachen wie immer...
> Achso und mal an die Leute die in 1000threads noch reinschreiben das sie doch aufgehört haben..das habt ihr nicht, ihr habt vllt euren ACC nen Monat nicht bezahlt aber im Endeffekt gurkt ihr immer noch in den Foren rum..und das zeigt doch das ihr geistig immer noch WoW spielt, Ihr lest euch immer noch jede scheiß News durch und und und..ihr kriegt es einfach nicht gebacken das Spiel aus eurem Leben zu streichen, das ist das einzige was ihr mit diesen Posts zeigt.
> 
> Schon blöd wenn man auf einmal zuviel Zeit hat (;
> ...



Lol, dein Argument ist toll. Mein WoW ist tot, Acc gelöscht, Chars gelöscht, WoW vom PC gelöscht und CDs weggeschmissen. Toll und nun darf ich nicht mehr in Foren lesen oder mich für andere Themen als nur für WAR interessieren? Wäre ja ganz schön, nur dann sollten die ganzen WoW "Ich flame alle anderen MMOs in ihren Topics und News" Leute auch aus unseren "Bereichen" verschwinden. Ja ich interessieremich noch für WoW, auch wenn ich es nie wieder spielen werde. Das liegt einerseits daran das ich es 3 Jahre begeistert gespielt habe und andererseits daran das es solche provokanten Titel etc nun mal gibt. Und wenn Leute aufhören wollen bzw WoW ihnen kein Spass mehr macht kann man ruhig Mut machen, das dies der ricthtige Schritt sein könnte, indem man mit eigenem Bsp vorrangeht und sagt: "ja, ich hab auch aufgehört/gewechselt". 

Aber alles immer schön verdrehen. Ich fänd es persönlich übrigens schlimmer wenn sich Leute nicht mehr mit dem Thema WoW auseinandersetzten könnten, wenn sie aufgehört hätten. Das wär dann arg süchtig, wie Raucher, die auch ncht dabei stehen können wenn andere rauchen, weil sie aufgehört haben. Die haben auch Angst das sie zurückfallen. Aber es genau andersrum als Sucht zu bezeichnen bzw abhängig ist schone cht 2 Schritt zurück als vor gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (30. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Man irgentwie glaube ich das der IQ der meisten Leute hier unter der Raumtemperatur liegt. Was hier für antworten kommen! Haben 10 level 80 spielen seid Classic und sagen Irgentwie ist WOW nicht mehr Fesselnt. Warum spielt ihr dan noch WOW? Ich glaube ihr wollt euch nur über WOW aufregen und das leveln, PVP.. ist nebensache.



Alle Achtung!

Da wirft einer anderen einen dürftigen IQ vor, ist aber selbst nicht in der Lage, einen einzigen Satz fehlerfrei zu schreiben.

Warum trifft man alle Blödiane Deutschlands in buffed ? Hängt es etwa mit der Qualität der Website zusammen?

Ich bin dafür, das Thema zu schließen, da der Ursprungsbeitrag alles aussagt.

/close


----------



## Dranay (30. Januar 2009)

@TE
Ein sehr interessanter und teilweiße auch lustiger Beitrag.
Ich kann, trotz dass ich Casualgamer bin, nicht bestreiten was hier steht und ich verstehe die Frustration der Masse über das aktuelle WoW.

Das aktuelle WoW? Ja genau, das aktuelle WoW. Meiner Meinung nach ist die derzeitige Situation ein Mix aus waghalsiger Verkaufspsychologie und mangelder Zeit aufgrund der Entwicklung des Addons. Es ist wohl für jeden offensichtlich, dass Blizzard wohl sehr viel Zeit in die neue Klasse bzw. das momentane Gerüst von WoW gesteckt hat und dabei wohl andere wichtige Dinge auf der Strecke geblieben sind.

Aber warum Verkaufspsychologie, machen die sich damit nicht eigentlich das eigene Geschäft kaputt?

Ja und nein.

Meiner Ansicht nach verfolg Bilzz das Ziel, WoW auch für die Casuals interessanter zu machen, um diese mehr an WoW zu binden. Denn immerhin machen sie ja den Bärenanteil der Spielerschaft aus.
Zwar vergrault sich Schneesturm damit auch viele Hardcoregamer, aber sie werden wohl einerseits diesen Verlust in Kauf nehmen, um mehr Kunden intensiver an das Spiel zu binden (gelockt durch einfacher zu erreichende Inhalte). Und andererseits werden sie damit rechnen, dass die Hardcorspieler schnell davon Wind bekommen werden, wenn sich in WoW was tut und die Leute rumjammern, dass alles viel zu schwer sei. Dies wiederrum hat zur Folge, dass die vorher abgesprungenen Spieler wieder an Bord kommen und unterm Strich mehr Leute drin sitzen.

Manchmal muss man eben einen Wald roden, um einen Neuen pflanzen zu können.

Ich für meinen Teil, werde einfach mal abwarten was mit Patch 3.1 auf mich zukommt und sollte sich dann nichts tun, bin ich gerne gewillt zu akzeptieren, dass Blizz es versaut hat. Jedoch bis es soweit ist, muss erstmal der nächste Contendpatch erscheinen und einiges nach dessen Erscheinung an Wasser den Rhein hoch und runter fliesen.


----------



## Sturmpfote (30. Januar 2009)

tl;dr

Warcraft 3, Half-Life 1, Starcraft 1 und sogar Tetris wird heute noch gespielt. Ich glaube kaum, dass sich jemand vorstellen kann _wie_ lange überhaupt noch ein Spiel gespielt wird.

Selbst Hellgate London wird weitergespielt, OBWOHL die Firma pleite gemacht hat und alle Europäischen Server geschlossen werden. Von daher.. mach ich mir da keinen Kopf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (30. Januar 2009)

Findet ihr es nicht etwas kindisch euch wegen einen spiel gegenseitig zu beleidigen.... Irgendwie hab ich das gefühl hier haben viele leute nicht die begabung sachlich zu bleiben und persöhnliche provokationen und beleidigungen zu lassen...find ich schade.


----------



## Pymonte (30. Januar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Findet ihr es nicht etwas kindisch euch wegen einen spiel gegenseitig zu beleidigen.... Irgendwie hab ich das gefühl hier haben viele leute nicht die begabung sachlich zu bleiben und persöhnliche provokationen und beleidigungen zu lassen...find ich schade.



Aber es macht doch sooviel SPAAASSS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destross (30. Januar 2009)

Genau weil es jetzt einfacher ist liegt WoW nicht im sterben. Die meisten sind doch Casual Gamer und wen es jetzt sehr schwer wird haben die ja nicht mehr ihren spaß am Spiel. 

Blizzard macht halt das womit sie am meisten Geld kriegen (Find ich auch ganz in Ordnung, schließlich macht das jeder so). 

Aber ist nur meine Meinung dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Yo_ (30. Januar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Lol, dein Argument ist toll. Mein WoW ist tot, Acc gelöscht, Chars gelöscht, WoW vom PC gelöscht und CDs weggeschmissen. Toll und nun darf ich nicht mehr in Foren lesen oder mich für andere Themen als nur für WAR interessieren? Wäre ja ganz schön, nur dann sollten die ganzen WoW "Ich flame alle anderen MMOs in ihren Topics und News" Leute auch aus unseren "Bereichen" verschwinden. Ja ich interessieremich noch für WoW, auch wenn ich es nie wieder spielen werde. Das liegt einerseits daran das ich es 3 Jahre begeistert gespielt habe und andererseits daran das es solche provokanten Titel etc nun mal gibt. Und wenn Leute aufhören wollen bzw WoW ihnen kein Spass mehr macht kann man ruhig Mut machen, das dies der ricthtige Schritt sein könnte, indem man mit eigenem Bsp vorrangeht und sagt: "ja, ich hab auch aufgehört/gewechselt".
> 
> Aber alles immer schön verdrehen. Ich fänd es persönlich übrigens schlimmer wenn sich Leute nicht mehr mit dem Thema WoW auseinandersetzten könnten, wenn sie aufgehört hätten. Das wär dann arg süchtig, wie Raucher, die auch ncht dabei stehen können wenn andere rauchen, weil sie aufgehört haben. Die haben auch Angst das sie zurückfallen. Aber es genau andersrum als Sucht zu bezeichnen bzw abhängig ist schone cht 2 Schritt zurück als vor gedacht
> 
> ...



Damit das du alles gelöscht hast hast du ja wohl deinem Eigenem Raucherargument wiedersprochen (;
Und ich sehe keinerlei Argumente die meine Aussage negieren.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit ich gehe jetzt ins Kino.


----------



## Venkman (30. Januar 2009)

x Millionen Spieler

davon max 10% (hochgegfriffen) die jeden Content gesehen haben.
Ergo 90% unzufrieden.

Somit

Content für die 90% erreichbar = wirtschaftlich sinnvoll.
Die 10% die rumheulen, = verschmerzbar

So muss es sein, ich finde es gut so

Sorry an alle roxxor powz0r uber zocker, aber ihr habt nun die "Who cares Aura".

Wotlk rockt. Thema durch.


----------



## antischock (30. Januar 2009)

ich stimme ihm auch zu. wow ist ausgelutscht. nach der anfänglichen begeisterung während der 10 level fiel meine motivation schlagartig wieder in den keller.
abgesehen vom phasing (was ich wirklich toll fand) bietet es nichts neues. alles nur wiederaufgewärmt oder gar schlecht geklaut.
von aktuellen oder vergangenen defiziten reden wir besser garnicht.
einzig die landschaften (sehr schön) und die story ist wirklich gelungen. der rest war ein völliges versagen der designer und entwickler auf ganzer linie.
ich vermisse nur manchmal die schönen gebiete, welche mit erinnerungen verbunden sind.


zu der aktuellen diskussion möchte ich folgendes anmerken:


dem argument dass wow im sterben liegt wird immer entgegnet, dass dies bei 11mil und stetig mehr spielern garnicht stimmen kann.. nur warum gabs dann bei diesem addon nur einen einzigen neuen server, während bc nen ganzen pool bekamm?
ich bezweifel stark, dass diese zahlen sich auf aktive accounts beziehen, wenn man bedenkt wie viele die letzte zeit wieder abgesprungen sind.
zudem muss man bedenken, dass russland erst kürzlich zum abnehmer geworden und dort alles grade erst anfängt. das ist ein vergleichbar großer markt wie die usa. soviel zu den spielerzahlen.

zudem möchte ich mal anmerken dass bei dem thema nicht die wirtschaftlichkeit von wow in frage gestellt wird, denn diese brauchen wir garnicht diskutieren. statt dessen die geschäftsberichte angucken.^^
es geht um die qualität des spiels.
und ich möchte mal behaupten dass kollumnen, presse und erfahrene spieler dies besser beurteilen können als die "breite maße", welche entweder garnicht die argumente versteht (und hier haben viele, laut eigener ausage nicht zuende gelesen^^) oder schlichtweg noch garnicht den notwendigen überblick im spiel haben.

und ich kann mich leider nicht dem eindruck erwehren, dass ein großteil der flamer hier fanbois und neuzugänge sind welche sicherlich aktuell noch spaß am game haben, aber zwangsläufig (zeitabhängig) zum selben schluss kommen werden.
davon wiederum ein großter teil sind mit sicherheit die vollgimps & kiddies, welche sich mehr denn je über die epixxx-flut freuen, ohne einen funken skill oder soziale kompetenz dafür eingebracht zu haben^^
(oder gar die sorte suchtis, die in shatt den ganzen tag runden fliegen und den /1 flamen, ohne eine wirkliche beschäftigung ingame zu verfolgen, tag für tag...)

edit: ich möchte garkeine diskussion über casual-gaming antreiben, ich bin selber casual. das "casual" in wow derzeit ist müllabfuhr, wie bereits der te erleuterte und das addon bloss augewärmte suppe. das ist kernausage meinerseits.


----------



## Contemptio (30. Januar 2009)

Naja, nach über 3 Jahren exzessiven wow Spielens kann man auch nicht mehr erwarten, dass das Spiel noch genauso viel Spaß macht wie am ersten Tag.
Ich habe wotlk schnell "durchgespielt" und dann aufgehört, als es mir keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat..so einfach ist das.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (30. Januar 2009)

Haldimir schrieb:


> wirst du von blizz geschmiert oder denkst du immer so wenig nach?


Ich wüsste nicht, was meine Antwort damit zu tun haben soll, dass ich von Blizz geschmiert bin. Wenn Du ein Problem mit meiner Antwort hast, dann erklär mir bitte sachlich und konkret worin. Aber beleidigen brauchst Du mich nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Zuviel Text *_*


Super... wenn es Dir zuviel Text ist, wieso machst Du dann auch noch einen Fullquote? Bzw. wieso beteiligst Du Dich dann überhaupt hier am Thread?

...

...

Achso c+1... sorry, ich vergass... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weldras (30. Januar 2009)

Der Beitrag fand ich sehr gut und hat mir eig wirklich vieles klar gemacht. Alle die hier meinen das sei ein whine oder verzweiflung eines spielers, dann liegt der sowas von daneben. Entweder seid ihr nen riesen Nap und hab das Spiel erst kennen gelernt oder flamt einfach aus Prinzip heraus weil ihr eure Augen nicht öffnen wollt. für mich persöhnlich ist Wotlk immernoch was Neues und ich geb dem Addon bestimmt noch Zeit, doch das WoW anders wurde sowie einige Spieler wurde mir schnell klar und ich finde es sehr schade..sehr schade.

greez wel


----------



## Itto (30. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe immer noch Spaß an WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Selbst schuld, wenn man mit erscheinen eines Add Ons so schnell wie möglich Seinen Char hochlevelt und Exzessiv den ganzen Content in wenigen Wochen durchzockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab seit kurzen meinen ersten 80er und habe bereits eine Heroische Instanz besucht, was heißt noch viel zu erleben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Itto


----------



## lucifermaycry (30. Januar 2009)

Beim besten Willen, WoW liegt nicht im sterben.


----------



## Damatar (30. Januar 2009)

nein wow stirbt nich und noch etwas ich hab da as vorhin gelessen wenn wermit wow aufhört dan darf mann ihndoch unterstützen weils der richtige weg sein KÖNNTE , und warum nicht mit besten beisüeil voran gehen und sagen ja ich hab aufgehört /GEWECHSELT...... hmm ja oha ich war wow süchtig pöses wow nu bin ich clean uns spiel n anderres mmorpg^^ hmm wisky gegen wotka tauschen und  behaupten man sein torcken wie?^^


----------



## IwanNI (30. Januar 2009)

Darfs a bissl Käse zum whine sein?


----------



## Stasjan (30. Januar 2009)

Diese Mimimi Spieler beschweren die ganze Zeit dass alles vieles besser war,pvp war besser etc.
und keiner will mit wow aufhörenl.
Es sieht so aus als ob sehr viele leute (die mimimi Flamer in dem Fall) auf einer Brücke stehen würden,und keiner traut sich zu springen,und das schon seit Jahren.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (30. Januar 2009)

WOW das ist der erste srääääd zu diesem thema

/close 
/gähn


----------



## blaupause (30. Januar 2009)

naja also ich finde er hat recht. 

für einmal in der 4* im monat  4h naxx 25gehen, sind mir 12&#8364; zu schade. leider bietet der content nicht mehr als gold zu farmen, mit dem man sich pots kaufen kann oder irgend was anderes nutzloses oder ruffarmen bei fraktionen, die einem eh nichts bringen. renne seit paar monaten mit dem selben equip rum, gut heroicmarken läppern sich, aber was soll man damit außer rauszukriegen obs da irgendwo ein cap gibt. 
zur zeit besteht mein content aus mitspieler ziehen und heros rushen.
naja wird sich zeigen obs mit 3.1 besser wird.


----------



## antischock (30. Januar 2009)

lasst uns mal den umkehrschluss ziehen:

wenn wow so gut ist, wieso gibts dann derzeit soviel unzufriedenheit die man wegbrennen muss?


----------



## Frenj (30. Januar 2009)

Danke an den Schreiber so schön hätte ich das nie sagen können.
Ich meine die meisten von euch spielen wahrscheinlich erst seit Bc.wer schon seit Classich WoW spielt sry wollte euch nicht angreifen.
Aber ma im Ernst Leute damals war es echt cooler weil selbst jede 20 mal geclearte raid ini noch schwerer war als die neuen.

Als Beispiel AQ40:
Wir hatten das Ding schon ein paar ma clear aber trotzdem war es immer wieder geil und herausfordernt.(Zwillings Imperatoren ich liebe/hasse euch ihr wart cool).Heute packt fast jede Deppentruppe Naxx und das ist nicht nur weil die ini aufgewärmt ist.Nein!Sie ist zu easy.So und da ich weiß was jetzt kommt.
HAPPY FLAMMING FAN BOYS!


----------



## Pymonte (30. Januar 2009)

Itto schrieb:


> Also ich habe immer noch Spaß an WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja echt selber Schuld wenn man nicht mit Absicht das Spiel herauszögert. Warum auch mehr als 10min pro Tag spielen?`Man könnt ja auch nur 5 min am Tag spielen, dann hätte man nochmehr vom Game. Aber diese Behauptung ist echtmal unsinn. Wenn ich in der Zeit von WotLK ein Twink hochspiele kann ich nciht behaupten das mir WotLK auch jetzt noch Conent bietet, wo ich ihn doch auch erst 3 Monate später bestreite. Oder ich speiel nur ne halbe Stunde pro Woche, mir mach WotLK immer noch Spaß. Ist doch Unsinn. Ich selber hab derzeit kaum Zeit zum zocken und war schon recht langsam beim leveln usw. Aber selbst ich hab die 10 Level und die Gebiete hinter mich gebracht. Nur wiel es Leute gibt die unnatürlich langsam sind oder einfach nur kaum zeit zum Spielen haben, heißt das noch lange nicht das sich das SPiel auf diese Leute ausrichten soll. Eher sollte die Mehrheit bedient werden und diese steht, so wie ich das mitbekommen hab mit full T7 in OG oder IF rum und langweilt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schoeni (30. Januar 2009)

gut geschrieben aber der inhalt ist derselbe wie in allen andren 98271641321 mimimi threads
ihr tut mir leid wenn es für euch eine qual ist wow zu spielen, dann zieht doch nen schlussstrich drunter und sucht euch andre hobbys

ich persönliche finde es gibt genug interessante sachen zu erledigen und finde vor allem die nordend questreihen sehr gut, da kommt man schonmal ohne die high end raids aus


----------



## Technocrat (30. Januar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Er argumentiert dabei äußerst geschickt, beim lesen möchte man wirklich nur nicken oder den Kopf schütteln.



Weder noch. Er argumentiert äußerst dümmlich und man möchte sich nur vor den Kopf klatschen.

Vote for /close, das hatten wir allen nämlich schon 100 Mal.

Soll er und Du bitte WoW verlassen, dann wird es für uns alle besser, und euch auch.


----------



## little sister (30. Januar 2009)

bitte macht keine Werbung für Lotro hier
ist ein total schlechtes spiel.
tut uns den gefallen und aboniert niemals Lotro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WOW bestes spiel wo giebt


----------



## Tünnemann72 (30. Januar 2009)

Ich weis für mich nur eines: Wer immer wieder schreibt, dass Ihm der gebotene Content nicht ausreicht, muss wohl locker 12 Stunden/7 Tage pro Woche spielen - anders ist das kaum zu erklären ... denn die Masse an Content ist schon ziemlich gewaltig - das war bei diesem Spiel schon immer so und hat sich mit dem Lichking auch nicht verändert - wohlbemerkt: Meine Meinung ! Und man kriegt den Content doch gar nicht richtig mit, wenn man nur die Quests wie ein blöder abhetzt -- Tut euch mal die Ruhe an; Setzt euch mal an einen See und angelt ein Stündchen oder geht in Dalaran spazieren .. da gibt es viele witzige Geschäfte mit zahlreichen Gadgets ... und lest euch auch mal die Questtexte durch - da wird nämlich jedesmal ein bißchen Hintergrund erzählt. Ausserdem gibt es viele schöne Landschaften abseits des Questens zu beschauen - das ganze garniert mit Instanzenbesuchen, Berufe skillen und PvP ... und voila ... man ist immer beschäftigt - wenn man möchte.


----------



## little sister (30. Januar 2009)

@ Technocrat 

habe vor 2h einen Account erstellt aber noch keine Aktivierungsmail erhalten.

OK, dachte ich, ist als SPAM aussortiert worden - nö, Spamordner ist leer.
Nagut, kann ja die email zweimal falsch eingegeben haben - also versucht, weiteren Account zu erstellen: die email wird schon benutzt (klar, von meinem 1. Versuch). Also war die Eingabe richtig), daher habe ich abgebrochen.

Gut. email an support - zurück kommt eine sinnfreie Standardmail.

Und nu? Wie lange muß man warten, bis man spielen darf?


soll ich den rest auch noch posten ?


----------



## Nekramcruun (30. Januar 2009)

ich stimme dem TE nicht wirklich bedingungslos zu und sehe vieles anders.ich mag WoW immer noch.aber wenigstens ist das mal ein text der auch begründet was ihn an WoW stört und zwar mit sachlichen argumenten.sonst lese ich hier immer nur "alles scheisse alles zu leicht" das ist unsachlich.


----------



## Especial (30. Januar 2009)

Lustig wie hier immer alle über die ach so lästigen "Progamer" ablästern. 

Es ist richtig das das mit Sicherheit der fünftausendste Threat zum Ende von WoW ist, aber wenn man mal tief in sich kehrt dann erkennt man das in dem Post ne ganze Menge Wahrheit steckt. Für jeden Geschmack des spielens gibts in WoW was... Man kann angeln, kochen, bergbauen, kürschnern, kräutern (usw, usw), man kann schöne Sonnenuntergänge sehen, man kann in normale oder heroische Instanzen gehen man kann raiden und andere Spieler vermöbeln, man kann sogar auf Servern spielen auf denen der mächtige Paladin Dingsdabumsda mit seinen Mächten des Lichts die RP Gruppe in den finsteren Verliesen der Höllenfeuerzitadelle unterstützt. Wenn es für jeden Geschmack etwas geben soll warum eben nicht auch für die Progamer? 
Sowohl der 0815 Spieler der Abends mit seinen Kumpels in ne kurze Ini will als auch der Progamer der sich an einem Boss die Zähne ausbeißen will und sich nen Ast freut wenn dieser Boss dann down ist haben ihre Berechtigung. 

Ich vermute einfach mal das viele die hier diesen Threat als einfaches Mimimi abtuen und gegen die angeblichen arbeitslosen Hardcoregamer die eh nur Hartz4 beziehen und im dunklen Keller gammeln und ne Wasserleitung nur noch von kurz vor Silvester her kennen abziehen noch nie erlebt haben wie man Woche um Woche an einem Boss gewiped ist und dann beim Firstkill gegröhle im TS hört und man mit 24 anderen Hartz4 Empfänger eine saugeile Stimmung im TS hat. 

Vielleicht sollte der ein oder andere sich doch mal eingestehen das es immer bessere und schlechtere Spieler gibt und geben wird und BEIDE Parteien zum Spiel dazu gehören. 
Das der schlechtere Spieler sich darüber freut das er jetzt noch schneller an Epics kommt und viel schneller Anschluß an eine Gruppe findet find ich verständlich. 
Das der bessere Spieler sich ärgert das es seit fast 3 Monaten nichts anderes zu sehen gibt außer Naxx, Malygos und Satharion die auch noch recht einfach zu legen sind finde ich genau so verständlich.
Wo mir allerdings das Verständnis für fehlt ist die Tatsache das es immer wieder Leute gibt die alles als Hartz4 und ähnliches abtuen. Meist sind das die Leute die in OG stehen und dem T7 gestufften Char anwhispern mit Sätzen wie "Wo hast Du dieses oder jenes Item her?" oder der Klassiker "Kannst Du mir vielleicht ein bißchen Gold leihen". Das hinter solchen Chars eine monate lange liebevolle Arbeit steckt sehen die Leute dann nicht mehr... nee der Neid überwiegt einfach und zack wird Spieler XY zum Sozialschmarotzer deklariert der eh den ganzen Tag nichts anderes macht als WoW spielen. Verzwickte Sache eigentlich denn NIE war es einfacher an Items zu kommen als jetzt. Damit deplatzieren und frustrieren sich solche Leute eigentlich nur noch mehr denn das zeigt das sie trotz einfachster Spielmechanik und einem überfluss an Möglichkeiten seinen Charkakter zu stuffen immer noch nicht in der Lage sind dies zu tun.

Der Verfasser des Posts hat vollkommen recht damit das das Spiel und manche Inhalte einfach nicht rund ist/sind. Das PvP System ist für den Hintern und die 0815 PvP Spieler (so wie ich) sehen keine Motivation mehr darin PvP zu betreiben. Der PvE Content ist zu sehr auf die breite Masse ausgelegt bietet fortgeschrittenen Spielern einfach nur noch kurzweilige Motivation. Das beides hat selbst Blizzard erkannt und schafft hoffentlich bald Abhilfe. Abstriche werden wohl beide Parteien machen müssen...

Letztendlich bleibt es jedem selber überlassen wie er FÜR SICH WoW spielen möchte und ob es für seinen Geschmack zu einfach oder zu schwer ist. Zahlende Kunden sind wir alle und irgendwie befriedigt uns WoW genau so wie es ist wenn wir dazu bereit sind im Monat 12 Euro zu bezahlen... Monat für Monat und Jahr für Jahr... ob noob oder pro.


----------



## antischock (30. Januar 2009)

little schrieb:


> WOW bestes spiel wo giebt


............................................________........................
....................................,.-&#8216;&#8221;...................``~.,..................
.............................,.-&#8221;...................................&#8220;-.,............
.........................,/...............................................&#8221;:,........
.....................,?......................................................\,.....
.................../...........................................................,}....
................./......................................................,:`^`..}....
.............../...................................................,:&#8221;........./.....
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../.....
............./__.(.....&#8220;~-,_..............................,:`........../........
.........../(_....&#8221;~,_........&#8220;~,_....................,:`........_/...........
..........{.._$;_......&#8221;=,_.......&#8220;-,_.......,.-~-,},.~&#8221;;/....}...........
...........((.....*~_.......&#8221;=-._......&#8220;;,,./`..../&#8221;............../............
...,,,___.\`~,......&#8220;~.,....................`.....}............../.............
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-&#8221;...............
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\...................
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__...........
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,....
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\........................
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\.......................
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__..
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``.......
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\...............
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\..............

dabei war dein beitrag schon so kurz...


----------



## Rontis (30. Januar 2009)

Es ist ohne Zweifel so, dass der Text äußerst argumentativ aufgebaut ist, aber dies ist nur dann auch sinnvoll, wenn alle Argumente allgemein stichhaltig sind und da liegt das Problem.

Ich kann dem Geschriebenen absolut nicht zustimmen. Ich habe eine unglaubliche nette und auch vorbildlich organisierte Gilde und kenne jedes Mitglied schon sehr lange. Die Raids machen uns auch in Zeiten des zugegeben leichteren Schwierigkeitsgrad unglaublichen Spaß. Das Achievement System trägt dazu ebenfalls bei. Die Gute Laune ist uns nicht vergangen und zum ersten Mal scheint während der Raids mehr Wert auf die TS Stimmung gelegt zu werden, als auf die letzten Taktik feinschliffe, was zur Geselligkeit der Gilde nur positives beisteuert.

Außerdem bin ich seit dem Addon auch im PVP aktiver geworden und habe auch da großen Spaß, obwohl ich nicht in der Arena über die 1700er Wertung hinweg komme. Der Ehrgeiz packt mich umso mehr wenn ich sehe, dass die Waffen eben erst mit einer 1930er Wertung zu bekommen sind. Hier hat Blizzard aus meiner Sicht einen Schritt nach vorne gemacht.

Als nächstes möchte ich einmal daran erinnern, das das Spiel World of Warcraft mit Sicherheit nicht von den Entwicklern "zerstört" wurde, da sie genau das erreicht haben, was sie in der Zeit zwischen Ankündigung und Release immer wieder betonten. Für Gelegenheitsspieler sollte das Spiel zugänglicher werden, was Blizzard aus meiner Sicht in allen Bereichen gelungen ist. 

Zusammenfassend kann ich zu obigem Kommentar nur sagen, das dies eine subjektive Meinung ist - nicht mehr. Sicherlich ist WoW im jetzigen Zustand für manche Gamer langweilig geworden, jedoch muss man dazu sagen, dass - egal welches MMO auch immer - niemals perfekt auf jeden Menschen zugeschnitten sein kann. Deswegen wird/kann auch niemand dazu gezwungen werden, irgendeines dieser MMO's zu spielen. Jeder hat freie Wahl und das ist auch gut so!

So long,
                    Rontis


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Januar 2009)

Immer dieses "pro" Geschwafel, weil jemand 8 Stunden am Tag in ein Spiel investieren und alles in Rekordzeit raiden kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein "Pro Gamer" ist jemand, der Games für Sponsoren um irre hohe Preisgelder spielt und nicht irgendein Horst, der den ganzen Tag mit 24 Kumpels in WoW für Epix raidet.


----------



## Amonden (30. Januar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Und was bleibt, wenn man von WoW diese beiden Dinge subtrahiert? 750 Achievements. Nun, ehrlich gesagt ist es ein niedlicher Bonus sehen zu können, wieviele Mobs ich getötet habe, seit dem das Spiel keinen Spaß mehr macht.



coole Formulierung Musste geil lachen als ich des gelesen hab^^ Sonst stimme ich dir fast in allem zu.. die Luft geht echt raus


----------



## Nekramcruun (30. Januar 2009)

Especial schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte der ein oder andere sich doch mal eingestehen das es immer bessere und schlechtere Spieler gibt und geben wird und BEIDE Parteien zum Spiel dazu gehören.
> Das der schlechtere Spieler sich darüber freut das er jetzt noch schneller an Epics kommt und viel schneller Anschluß an eine Gruppe findet find ich verständlich.
> Das der bessere Spieler sich ärgert das es seit fast 3 Monaten nichts anderes zu sehen gibt außer Naxx, Malygos und Satharion die auch noch recht einfach zu legen sind finde ich genau so verständlich.



stimmt was du sagst....es gibt beide seiten.und genau deswegen sollte man statt immer über WoW zu lästern und dem spiel die schuld zu geben sich mal überlegen ob die spieler nicht selbst an vielen sachen schuld sind.sollen doch mal BEIDE seiten versuchen die existenz der anderen spielergruppe zu akzeptieren statt sich immer zu beschimpfen und beleidigen was ja nun sowohl "pro gamer" als auch "casuals"machen.würde einiges einfacher machen aber so lange das keiner kapiert ist in den foren halt flame war.


----------



## antischock (30. Januar 2009)

immer diese argumentation, man soll garnix sagen, wenn einem etwas nicht gefällt und abhauen.
diese pseudo-vernunft blockt jede kritik. wenn die menschheit so wäre, würden wir noch in einer monarchie leben^^

wobei diese welle an vernunft schon erstaunlich ist, wenn ich sie mit den angriffswellen gegen war zu release vergleiche... da war die breite wow-com immer begeistert vom kritisieren.


----------



## Lemieux (30. Januar 2009)

dass in diesem forum nicht gerade die kompetentesten spieler unterwegs sind, untermauert diese thread aufs neue.. 

aber hey, ich freu mich für euch, wenn ihr den minimalen aufwand seitens blizzard, mit dem wow am leben gehalten wird, immernoch verdammt gut findet. starcraft2 und diablo3 müssen schliesslich querfinanziert werden und das merkt man zurzeit. blizzard dankts euch bestimmt auch. 

ich würde mich als ambitionierteren spieler bezeichnen. meine spielzeit hat sich schon seit ende tbc drastisch nach unten korrigiert und trotzdem hatte ich nach ca. 2-3 wochen und der ersten raid-id den gesamten content gesehen. und das ist für ein mmorg einfach verdammt schwach, vorallem wenn man die vorangegangenen addons mit ihren pve inhalten kennt und somit einen hohen standart gewohnt ist. (in tbc war karazhan, ssc und tk schon implementiert). ich hab meinen account auslaufen lassen und werde das ganze erstmal aus der ferne beobachten. blizzards mühlen mahlen (zu) langsam.. und eine einzige neue instanz wird nicht für den gesamten content auf sonderschulniveau entschädigen.

over.

ps. "hört auf, wenn ihrs nicht mögt blabla" 

1. hab ich
2. wenn man ein spiel aus leidenschaft spielt, über jahre nun, hat man gewisse erwartungen..


----------



## Johnnsen (30. Januar 2009)

Leute wie diese sollten einfach aufhören zu spielen, und sich einen Job suchen bei dem sie 18 Stunden am Tag beschäftigt sind. Und vielleicht mal was lesen, und nicht versuchen anderen Leuten mit ihrer ungefragten Meinung den Spaß zu verderben.


----------



## Lemieux (30. Januar 2009)

Johnnsen schrieb:


> Leute wie diese sollten einfach aufhören zu spielen, und sich einen Job suchen bei dem sie 18 Stunden am Tag beschäftigt sind. Und vielleicht mal was lesen, und nicht versuchen anderen Leuten mit ihrer ungefragten Meinung den Spaß zu verderben.



ich weiss nicht wie es bei dir aussieht. ich bin im moment an meinem master und habe eine gut sortierte bibliothek. wenn du dir damit den spielspass verderben lässt, ist es eher dein problem.

peace.

ps. aber stimmt, wir sollten uns alle die hand geben und singend über die wiese tollen.


----------



## Resto4Life (30. Januar 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ich weis für mich nur eines: Wer immer wieder schreibt, dass Ihm der gebotene Content nicht ausreicht, muss wohl locker 12 Stunden/7 Tage pro Woche spielen - anders ist das kaum zu erklären ... denn die Masse an Content ist schon ziemlich gewaltig - das war bei diesem Spiel schon immer so und hat sich mit dem Lichking auch nicht verändert - wohlbemerkt: Meine Meinung ! Und man kriegt den Content doch gar nicht richtig mit, wenn man nur die Quests wie ein blöder abhetzt -- Tut euch mal die Ruhe an; Setzt euch mal an einen See und angelt ein Stündchen oder geht in Dalaran spazieren .. da gibt es viele witzige Geschäfte mit zahlreichen Gadgets ... und lest euch auch mal die Questtexte durch - da wird nämlich jedesmal ein bißchen Hintergrund erzählt. Ausserdem gibt es viele schöne Landschaften abseits des Questens zu beschauen - das ganze garniert mit Instanzenbesuchen, Berufe skillen und PvP ... und voila ... man ist immer beschäftigt - wenn man möchte.


so ein unfug. von wegen content nicht mitbekommen, es ist ja recht wenig content da -.-
questtext lesen: 10-20sec
durchschnittliche hero instanz: 30min
und wenn man mal in allen drin war brauch man auch nicht unbedingt wieder rein, so geil sind die auch nicht vom design her.
wir haben normalerweise 3 raidtage von denen wir atm nur 2 benötigen. 1abend naxx, 1 abend malygos + sarth twilight. sind 5-6 stunden für den raid-content die woche.
ich finde nordend 100x schöner als scherbenwelt, es gibt viele lustige quests (ich liebe die hüpfroboter daily^^) aber insgesamt ist die qualität und quantität die geboten wird auch für gelegenheits-spieler ein echter rückschritt.
ich bleibe trotzdem dabei weil es bis jetzt kein anderes mmorpg geschafft hat mich auf dauer bei der stange zu halten und hoffe auf zukünftige (bessere) inhalte.

greez


----------



## 1220borki (30. Januar 2009)

sehen wir doch mal die fakten: wieviel spieler hat wow mehr seit dem addon? 2millionen? bei ca. 12,99EUR im monat macht das nach adam riese so 2.598.000EUR mehr umsatz im monat plus die verkauften addons! da werden sich die ganzen schlipstraeger da oben doch bestimmt keine vorwuerfe machen das da irgendwas schief gelaufen ist!


----------



## 1220borki (30. Januar 2009)

Achso: eine frage am rande: hast du den alle achievements?


----------



## Resto4Life (30. Januar 2009)

1220borki schrieb:


> Achso: eine frage am rande: hast du den alle achievements?


falls du mich meinst: nur die etwas schwereren, sprich hero- und raid-achievments. ob ich 50 pets habe oder 500 fische gefangen habe interessiert mich 0. ich spiele ein mmorpg um mit anderen leuten zu spielen und nicht um stundenlang auf nen tümpel zu starren.


----------



## Turican (30. Januar 2009)

Das einzige was im sterben liegt ist der Typ selbst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnnsen (30. Januar 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht wie es bei dir aussieht. ich bin im moment an meinem master und habe eine gut sortierte bibliothek. wenn du dir damit den spielspass verderben lässt, ist es eher dein problem.
> 
> peace.
> 
> ps. aber stimmt, wir sollten uns alle die hand geben und singend über die wiese tollen.


Damit meine ich: Wenns ihnen nicht passt, sollten sie sich eine Beschäftigung suchen die sie ausfüllt anstatt anderen mit ihrem gemecker den spaß zu verderben. Weiß nicht wie du darauf kommst, dass es mir den Spaß verdirbt wenn du deinen Master machst.


----------



## ak47fatih (30. Januar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Logistisch und spielerisch ok - aber warum sollen nur Leute die einfach mehr Zeit haben etwas bestimmtes erreichen können?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ich stimme dir zu 100% .

aber was wissen nur die meisten net oder wollen es net sehen


----------



## Dwarim (30. Januar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich spiele weil es mir Spaß macht!
> 
> Ich würde aufhören zu spielen wenn ich keinen Spaß mehr hätte auch wenn es andere toll finden!
> 
> ...


Natürlich, das ist mir auch direkt als erstes eingefallen als ich den Titel gelesen habe


----------



## Dwarim (30. Januar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich spiele weil es mir Spaß macht!
> 
> Ich würde aufhören zu spielen wenn ich keinen Spaß mehr hätte auch wenn es andere toll finden!
> 
> ...


Natürlich, das ist mir auch direkt als erstes eingefallen als ich den Titel gelesen habe.


----------



## Dwarim (30. Januar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und immer diese Bildzeitungsüberschriften "Wow liegt im sterben"
> 
> Man könnte meinen er glaubt Blizzard fährt die Server runter wenn er kündigt....



Natürlich, das ist mir auch als erstes eingefallen als ich den Titel gelesen habe.


----------



## abe15 (30. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Er hat RECHT damit, dass WoW STIRBT? Was kommt als nächstes? Einer schreibt, dass die Nacht abgeschafft wird und nach Sonnenuntergang bleibt es ab sofort hell und dann rennt ihm einer hinterher und erklärt, dass er recht hat???



Ich möchte nochmals betonen, dass der Beitrag nicht von mir verfasst wurde, sondern von wowszene.de kopiert wurde.
Ich fand ihn einfach so treffend und gut formuliert das ich ihn euch nicht vorenthalten wollte.


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Januar 2009)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Warum trifft man alle Blödiane Deutschlands in buffed ? Hängt es etwa mit der Qualität der Website zusammen?


Auf jeden Fall kommt es wohl stark auf die Uhrzeit an wie die Qualität der Antworten hier ausfällt. Morgens bis zum späten Nachmittag scheinen hier wohl eher die (geistigen) Kiddys ihren Dampf abzulassen (_"mimimi, wow is supaaa, geh woandas zockn..."_), Diskussionen werden im Müll erstickt und Enden nicht selten im *CLOSE* (ein wunder, daß der hier noch auf ist). Merke: Je früher desto Buffed!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man findet auch nur selten ein Forum wo die User so häufig zugeben, den ersten Post nichtmal gelesen zu haben (zuviel Text strengt wohl an) und trotzdem der Meinung sind, ihren Senf abgeben zu müssen.
Dabei war Buffed anfangs garnicht sooo schlimm (kam mir zumindest so vor), aber Umgang/Ausdrucksweise entwickeln sich hier wohl genau so wie in dem Spiel welches die meisten scheinbar vergöttern -> es geht abwärts. Aber das liegt dann wohl eher am Großteil der Community und nicht direkt an Buffed. Irgendwo müssen sie sich ja treffen. Morgens hier, nach der Schule/Job online.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mich würd ja echt mal interessieren, ob diese "Blödiane" privat (ihr wisst schon... im RL... das was jeder haben sollte) genauso trotzig ihren Standpunkt bei aufkommenden Diskussionen mit Freunden/Familie/sonstwem vertreten wie sie es hier tun.

Beispiel:
Die Frau/Freundin beschwert sich seit 2 Wochen über ihren beschissenen Job, den Arsch von Chef der sie ständig nervt und die Bezahlung ist auch eher ein Witz. Sagt der MIMIMIdiot dann etwa auch: _"Eh Perle, wenns dir nich passt hör doch einfach auf und geh nich mehr hin... aber laß mich endlich mit deinem verf****en Gejammer in Ruhe... immer die gleiche nervige Leier von Dir, dämliche Mistsau... mimimi !"_

oder (um mal bei einem "ist doch eh nur ein Spiel" -Beispiel zu bleiben):
Der Diskussionsresistente sitzt am WE mit ´nem Kumpel bei´m Bier zusammen, beide sind Schalke-Fans (oder sonstwas) und der Kumpel läßt ab was er von Kevin Kuranyis schwacher Leistung beim letzten Gurkenspiel hält... damit wäre er beim BvB (oder sonstwo) besser aufgehoben. Darauf der Buffed-User: _"Juckt mich doch´n Scheiß ob Du ein Problem mit dem hast. Wenns dir nich passt... zwingt Dich doch keiner in Stadion zu gehen... is ja eh nur´n Spiel. Schalke sin eh die Besten, also Schnauze... Wi***er!"_


Na ich hoffe, daß sie sich in solchen privaten "Problem"fällen etwas erwachsener verhalten können als hier... zumindest wenns nicht gerade um WoW geht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omas Zwerg (30. Januar 2009)

In letzter Zeit, beschwert sich fast jeder über die "derzeitige Situation" in WoW.
Ich kann nur sagen, mir machts Spass, mir gefällts.
Jeder hat seine Meinung über das Spiel, doch es nervt ziemlich, wenn jeden Tag 100te von "mimimi"-Themen auftauchen, von wegen "Damals war alles besser - WoW ist scheiße".


----------



## seppix@seppix (30. Januar 2009)

Ich kann gut verstehen das man von WoW abwandert.
Nicht etwa weil es Scheiße ist oder so sondern ganz einfach weil man kein Spiel 1-2 Jahre spielen kann ohne sich zu Langweilen es ist auch nicht so das Blizz da jetzt noch viel raushollen kann/wird ds nächste Addon wird 10 Level weiter und neue Gebiete seinund vl (aber auch nur vl) ne neue Klasse.
Da dabei aber wieder mehr Welt in die Spielwelt kommt werden die Laggs dann noch schlimmer als jetzt und die Gamer die raiden wollen können net raiden


----------



## oerpli (30. Januar 2009)

Wieder typisch, dass die buffed'sche Kindercommunity alles toll findet, was WoW im Namen hat.
90% der Leute hier sind doch jene, die vor 3.0 nichts gerissen haben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Januar 2009)

oerpli schrieb:


> Wieder typisch, dass die buffed'sche Kindercommunity alles toll findet, was WoW im Namen hat.
> 90% der Leute hier sind doch jene, die vor 3.0 nichts gerissen haben.



Völlig egal ob man das, was Blizz mit WoW nun gut findet oder nicht, ob man Fanboy oder Dauermiesepeter ist.

Das WoW im Sterben liegt ist einfach ganz objektiv völliger Unsinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oerpli (30. Januar 2009)

> Völlig egal ob man das, was Blizz mit WoW nun gut findet oder nicht, ob man Fanboy oder Dauermiesepeter ist.
> Das WoW im Sterben liegt ist einfach ganz objektiv völliger Unsinn. smile.gif


Würdest du behaupten, dass WoW im Moment gut ist?
Meiner Meinung nach hat 3.0 das Spiel zerstört. Endgültig (bisher),


----------



## Xeyji (30. Januar 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *Beispiel:
> Die Frau/Freundin beschwert sich seit 2 Wochen über ihren beschissenen Job, den Arsch von Chef der sie ständig nervt und die Bezahlung ist auch eher ein Witz. Sagt der MIMIMIdiot dann etwa auch: "Eh Perle, wenns dir nich passt hör doch einfach auf und geh nich mehr hin... aber laß mich endlich mit deinem verf****en Gejammer in Ruhe... immer die gleiche nervige Leier von Dir, dämliche Mistsau... mimimi !"*
> ...



Genial.
Bei Buffed darfst du eh nur 20% der User ernstnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Xeyji


----------



## oerpli (30. Januar 2009)

> Genial.
> Bei Buffed darfst du eh nur 0.2% der User ernstnehmen smile.gif
> Mfg Xeyji


/fixed


----------



## neo1986 (30. Januar 2009)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Alle Achtung!
> 
> Da wirft einer anderen einen dürftigen IQ vor, ist aber selbst nicht in der Lage, einen einzigen Satz fehlerfrei zu schreiben.
> 
> ...


Wie ich so leute hasse die wenn man auf 180 is noch glugscheißen die..................(was was hier stehen würde wäre unzumutbar und würde meinen Buffed acc sehr belesasten)............


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Januar 2009)

oerpli schrieb:


> Würdest du behaupten, dass WoW im Moment gut ist?
> Meiner Meinung nach hat 3.0 das Spiel zerstört. Endgültig (bisher),



du hast nicht verstanden was ich gesagt habe oder?

Es ist vollkommen egal ob wir das gut finden oder nicht.

WoW liegt NICHT im sterben ganz einfach

(aber wenn du ne Antwort willst: Ich spiele seit Feb/05 bin 40+  (wegen deiner Kiddiy Theorie) und ich finde WoW ist seit dem immer besser geworden)


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Januar 2009)

1220borki schrieb:


> sehen wir doch mal die fakten: wieviel spieler hat wow mehr seit dem addon? 2millionen? bei ca. 12,99EUR im monat macht das nach adam riese so 2.598.000EUR mehr umsatz im monat plus die verkauften addons! da werden sich die ganzen schlipstraeger da oben doch bestimmt keine vorwuerfe machen das da irgendwas schief gelaufen ist!



Die Bild verkauft auch viel und immer mehr... das macht den Inhalt trotzdem nicht besser... das zeigt nur das die Leute immer dümmer werden und sich mit immer weniger zufrieden geben solange es Titten, Drama und Skandal aufn Titelblatt hat... genauso ist es bei WoW... die wissen das es so oder so gekauft wird, wenn man ihnen auch immer wieder das selbe vor die Nase hält nur halt mal in nem Bikini anstatt nem Minirock...


----------



## neo1986 (30. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> du hast nicht verstanden was ich gesagt habe oder?
> 
> Es ist vollkommen egal ob wir das gut finden oder nicht.
> 
> ...


Juhu nochjemand mit meiner Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abychef (30. Januar 2009)

Für wie viele Leute geht eigentlich die Welt unter wenn EIN (meinetwegen auch DAS) Computerspiel an Spaßfaktor verliert ...
Ich spiele es oder ich spiele es nicht , aber sich ewig aufzuregen wie scheiße das Spiel wird und trotzdem nicht loslassen zu können ist völlig schwachsinnig, ganz ehrlich mal
Ich hab vor ca 2 Monaten vorläufig aufgehört WoW zu spielen , nicht weil ich es  unbedingt schlecht fand, sondern weil ich einfach mal ein bisschen Abwechslung brauchte.
Es gibt andere Spiele ! Ewig einem einzigen nachzutrauern bringt einen nicht weiter. Wie oben erwähnt ,wenn ich keine Lust mehr hab , etwas zu Spielen, hör ich damit auf und versuche andere Spiele (ich hab vor kurzem Jade Empire rerolled und The Witcher durchgezockt , und ich kann euch sagen die Spiele sind der Hammer !) und wenn ich irgendwann dann mal wieder Lust auf WoW hab , der Account ist schnell wieder aktiviert. 
Einige müssen einsehen, dass es sie nicht weiterbringt im 10.000sten Thread zu diesem Thema ihre unerfüllten Wünsche und ihre negative Sicht auf den momentanen Zustand des Spiel niederzubeten...


----------



## oerpli (30. Januar 2009)

> du hast nicht verstanden was ich gesagt habe oder?
> Es ist vollkommen egal ob wir das gut finden oder nicht.
> WoW liegt NICHT im sterben ganz einfach
> (aber wenn du ne Antwort willst: Ich spiele seit Feb/05 bin 40+ (wegen deiner Kiddiy Theorie) und ich finde WoW ist seit dem immer besser geworden)


Rein finanziell gesehen ist es nicht am Sterben. Aber spielerisch ist es tot. Du bist einer der wenigen User, die mir selten/gar nicht negativ auffallen/deren Namen ich mir überhaupt gemerkt habe, aber das Gros der Leute hier ist einfach geistig etwas... naja.
Wenn man (was ich bei dir mal annehme) einfach questet und twinkt, ist WoW im Moment in Ordnung. Aber für solche Spieler ist ein Singleplayerspiel eher empfehlenswert.

Als MMORPG ist WoW kaum mehr zu gebrauchen. Das einzige Element, das von diesen kommt ist die Tatsache, dass die Server im A**** sind.


----------



## RogueCheka (30. Januar 2009)

jo find ich auch wow wird irgendwie net besser oldschool is immer  cooler... WoW geht zu grunde ich find vor allem den umgang mancher spieler miteinander niveaulos!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die sollten das patchen mal lassen wtf


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Januar 2009)

oerpli schrieb:


> Rein finanziell gesehen ist es nicht am Sterben. Aber spielerisch ist es tot. Du bist einer der wenigen User, die mir selten/gar nicht negativ auffallen/deren Namen ich mir überhaupt gemerkt habe, aber das Gros der Leute hier ist einfach geistig etwas... naja.
> Wenn man (was ich bei dir mal annehme) einfach questet und twinkt, ist WoW im Moment in Ordnung. Aber für solche Spieler ist ein Singleplayerspiel eher empfehlenswert.
> 
> Als MMORPG ist WoW kaum mehr zu gebrauchen. Das einzige Element, das von diesen kommt ist die Tatsache, dass die Server im A**** sind.


Ein Glück, daß WoW nicht das Maß und Ende aller Dinge ist und sich andere Entwickler auch noch gute MMORPGs zutrauen. Auch wenn die vielleicht nie die Masse an Spieler haben werden gibt WoW inhaltlich sicher nicht die Obergrenze des möglich Machbaren vor. Lieber ein wirklich gutes Spiel mit guter Community die nur aus 1, 2 oder 3 Mio. Zockern besteht als so ein kritikresistenter und streitsüchtiger Haufen wie bei WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schauen wir mal wie die nächsten so werden. Ich hoffen ja auf Star Wars und/oder Star Trek... is vielleicht auch eher was für die "reifere" Generation  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Januar 2009)

oerpli schrieb:


> Rein finanziell gesehen ist es nicht am Sterben. Aber spielerisch ist es tot. Du bist einer der wenigen User, die mir selten/gar nicht negativ auffallen/deren Namen ich mir überhaupt gemerkt habe, aber das Gros der Leute hier ist einfach geistig etwas... naja.
> Wenn man (was ich bei dir mal annehme) einfach questet und twinkt, ist WoW im Moment in Ordnung. Aber für solche Spieler ist ein Singleplayerspiel eher empfehlenswert.
> 
> Als MMORPG ist WoW kaum mehr zu gebrauchen. Das einzige Element, das von diesen kommt ist die Tatsache, dass die Server im A**** sind.



Aber da ist wieder das Problem, das auch der TE hat.

Ich glaube dir ja gerne das WoW für DICH spielerisch keine Reize mehr hat, weil du meher Anspruch brauchst.
Das bedeutet, die korrekte Aussage wäre, das es FÜR DICH spielerisch tot ist.
Und ich kann mir ganz ohne Ironie gut vorstellen das das einigen Spielern zur Zeit so geht.

Aber grundsätzlich zu behaupten das WOW deswegen spielerisch tot sei, schießt doch über das Ziel hinaus, da du damit ja eine Wertung für ein paar Millionen anderer Spieler gleich mit abgibts.

Ich kann dir für mich (und ganz frech auch einfach mal für meine Stammgruppe mit) sagen, für uns ist WOW quick lebendig udn wir haben viel Spaß.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (30. Januar 2009)

Dass die ANzahl der Kunden nichts über die Qualität des Produkts aussagt, sondern eigentlich mehr über das Niveau der Kundschaft, sieht man nicht nur bei WoW, sondern auch sehr gut bei der Bild-Zeitung. Insofern ist es arg kurzsichtig, aufgrund der fast 12 Millionen Kunden von WoW auf das qualitative Niveau zu schließen, welches in letzter Zeit beträchtlich gesunken ist, vor allem seit 3.0.2, dem Zeitpunkt, wo Erfolge den Content ersetzen.
Es wurde zwar alles schön gestaltet und sich viel Mühe gegeben, aber es ist alles in allem zu leicht und zu schnell zu erreichen und insgesamt gesehen ist man zu schnell mit allem, was WotLK zu bieten hat, durch. Das sollen die Erfolge kompensieren, aber Erfolge sind kein Content.
Solange es aber noch eine Masse anspruchsloser Spieler auf der einen und unfähige Entwickler (die es nicht schaffen, ernstzunehmende Alternativen zu entwickeln) andererseits gibt, kann sich Blizzard nur durch seine eigene Unfähigkeit ein Grab schaufeln. Und dass sie das tun, sieht man sehr gut am 3.0.8, der mehr Fehler enthält, als Verbesserungen.

Allerdings ist Content das, was der Spieler draus macht und es gibt auch nach Malygos noch genug zu tun (und wenn es halt nur Erfolge sind^^).


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Januar 2009)

Sagte ja auch schon der Herr Obi, daß es auf den Standpunkt ankommt, von dem man wasauchimmer betrachtet.
Die einen finden´s nach wie vor supi, andere sind nach 4 Jahren mehr und mehr unzufrieden... aber das sind sicher nicht nur 2-10 Leute wie hier im Forum gern behauptet wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meinungen sind halt wie Arschlöcher, jeder hat eins und das sollte man ihm auch lassen ohne es niederzuflamen weil der andere ein schöneres, größeres, engeres oder sauberes hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> [...] aber Erfolge sind kein Content [...]


...eher Beschäftigungstherapie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lowstar (30. Januar 2009)

wow gibts doch jetzt seit längerer zeit u. immer kommen welche u. sagen iwas negatives darüber, oder dass es kaputt ist. zumal im moment alles lauter wird, da manche spieler einfach die nase voll haben von wow, aber anstatt damit aufzuhoeren einfach nur das spiel schlecht reden. wie der verfasser des textes, der "droht" von wow los zu lassen, falls der nächste patch scheisse ist. warum hoert er jetzt nicht auf??!! vllt kann er nicht aufhoeren, weil wow inzwischen einen zu grossen u. wichtigen teil in seinem leben eingenommen hat. hier wird eine menge frust abgebaut, der meiner meinung nach zum teil auch in rl entstand.
btw finde ich, dass das sehr gut geschrieben ist^^

mfg Lowstar


----------



## Kalle21 (31. Januar 2009)

Der typ spricht mir aus der Seele


----------



## Onyxien (31. Januar 2009)

Naja ich habe mit meiner Gilde noch nicht alles down und ich hab mich über jeden Boss gefreut den ich umgehauen habe. Es ist das typische -viel zu viel Zeit in Wow verbracht- Problem. Ich raide mit meiner Gilde Mittwochs (2 und 1/2 Viertel clear) und Sonntags (restliche viertel bis auf kel und saph) und dann werden weiter die Bosse geübt. Zwischendurch geh ich ein paar Heros und farme für bufffood bzw fläschen. Ich freue mich auf mein "Fall von Naxx" Achievement und danach wirds wieder ne weile dauern bis wir Malygos down haben. Also wie gesagt, viel für mich zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UND

Ich wette, dass Ulduar ein paar Bosse haben wird, die NUR topgilden schaffen und dann rumgeweint wird, dass es unöglich ist die zu besiegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann geht auch der gleich Flame wieder los, nur in die andere Richtung ("Bitte Bliiz, mach es leichter").

Mfg Ony


----------



## grünhaupt (31. Januar 2009)

schön geschrieben vom TE.

es scheint mir, dass Kritik an WOW nicht gestattet ist. Wenn man nur die ersten Antworten liest, kriegt man schon Angst.

Mal an alle Dumpfbacken, ja Dumpfbacken, die alles an wow suuupergeil und suuupergut finden. Was für einen Beitrag liefert ihr für eine Verbesserung des Spiels?? Nichts, aber auch gar nichts.

Ich mache mal einen Vorschlag. Blizz soll das Housing einführen. Dafür gibt es wieder Erfolgspunkte, sagen wir mal so um die 200. Hat man die, so kriegt man ein nettes Pet als Belohnung. 

So, nun können mich alle "wenns dir net passt, spiel doch was anderes- Typen " flamen. Sobald aber Blizz Housing einführt, rennen 90% dieser Flamer dem Erfolg nach. Einem Feature, dass sie vorher bekämpft haben.

Ich bin stolz darauf, wow ab und zu mal eins auf den Deckel zu geben. Die Entwickler sollen sich in den A... kneifen und sich nicht auf den Lorbeeren ausruhen. 

mfg Grüni

ps. auch wenn ich ein Gesamtwerk gut finde, heisst das nicht, dass ich mit allem Inhalt zufrieden bin.


----------



## Tal (31. Januar 2009)

Ja ich spiele WoW, ich finde auch das Blizz Atmosphärisch udn Grafisch was schönes geschaffen hat aber, der geringe Schwierigkeitsgrad nagt doch sehr an mir udn wenn ich mich umhöhre an sehr vielen anderen Spielern auch z.B. stellen die Heroischen Instanzen keienrlei Herausforderung dar, weshalb ich mich frage wiso sie die Bezeichnung Heroisch überhaupt verdienen, Hatte deswegens chon lange nichtmehr ein gefühl von ,,Jeha geschafft" wie es eigendlcih sein sollte. Ein gutes hat das ganze allerdings, ich muss nichtmehr ständig die Kiste anstellen wenn ich Frei hab, andere Beschäftigungen sind wieder wichtiger geworden^^


----------



## Stasjan (31. Januar 2009)

Jetzt mal eine Frage an alle Flamer die meinen dass WoW immer schlechter wird(was ich eig selber feststelle) was ändert sich denn wenn die leute ihre schlechte Meinungen in den Foren abgeben?
Genau:NICHTS!
Ich gebs zu ich spiele wow seit ende von classic wow (seit oktober 2006 wenns ihr genauer wissen wollt) und ja ich vermisse wirklich die "schweren" encounter wo man auch monate lang wipen muss um voran zu kommen und dass sich jeder konzentrieren muss ruhe im TS etc.
Aber deswegen mache ich nicht jeden Tag 2-3 Threads die genau das beschreiben.


----------



## theduke666 (31. Januar 2009)

> Desweiteren mag das spaßbringende Raiden mit Bekannten vielleicht im 10er ab und an noch gelingen, aber im 25er ist die Hälfte des Raids dann sicher mit *itemgeilen, unsympathischen oder lernresistenden Spielern* gefüllt, *die jeglichen Spielspaß im Keim ersticken*.


Genau DAS lag mir in den letzten Wochen auf der Zunge... Ich hätte es nur nicht so schön formulieren können.
Zumindest im PVE-Bereich kann ich voll zustimmen. Im PvP-Beriech bin ich schon vor dem Addon nicht
mehr aktiv gewesen... als Casual-BG-PvPler (Was immer eine nette, wenn auch abundzu als Allianzler demotivierende Abwechslung, war)... qed...



> Hauen uns die T8 Inhalte nicht absolut vom Hocker, wird es Zeit, loszulassen.


Richtig.
Und hier liegt auch der Knackpunkt.... die INHALTE müssen stimmen.... nicht der Loot. Den kenn wir ja schon.

Alles in Allem:
Sehr guter Text, wie Du schon bemerkt hattest, ohne Mimimi (obwohl es das ja nur hier im "Forum" gibt, und nichts mit WoW zu tun hat...)
Einfach nur treffend.


----------



## Teatron (31. Januar 2009)

Klar stellt ein Spiel, das man seit X Jahren spielt, unter Umständen keine Herausforderung mehr da. Finde das ellenlange "WoW geht unter..."  gewine nicht hilfreich, aber die Situation ist doch folgende: welches MMO soll man denn sonst spielen?

"Hier gehen gleich die Lichter aus Tabula Rasa oder AoC" ?

"Man kann einfach nicht sterben - ausser die Langeweile wird zur tötlichen Falle - HdRO" ?

"Oh, man merkt das es von EA ist..." ?

Bleiben noch die alternden "Klassiker" wie DAoC, FF XI ... Für Einsteiger oder "normale" Zocker sind diese beinharten RL Killer leider auch nicht das wahre.  Man kann also festhalten, das auch in Zukunft die meisten Spieler WoW treu bleiben werden. In diesem Sinne,

Lang lebe der Lich-König  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkong23 (31. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist doch klar.
> wow-szene ist doch das Ding vom Stevinho. Künstlich aufplustender möchtegern Kritiker. Klar, dass sich dort mehr negative Stimmen sammeln als bei buffed.de, einem Fanforum.





Man Man Man
Du bist besser als Steve?
LoL also nich reden


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (31. Januar 2009)

Housing, wird genauswoenig eingeführt wie die Classicserver, leider... :/ 
Eigentlich schade, es gibt mehr als genug, wo sich dafür interessieren.
Komisch ist allerdings wie Grünhaupt gesagt hat, dass die Fanboys neue Vorschläge meistens auch falmen.
Ich für meinen Teil finde, dass ein Forum genau dazu da ist um auch Verbsserungvorschläge einzubringen.
Aber dann fühlen sich manche wieder angegriffen und denken, man wolle ihr geheiligtes ''Spiel'' in den Dreck ziehen..

Was wäre schon dabei, bei einem Spiel, welches knappe 12 Mio Spieler hat einen Classicserver einzubringen?
Ein Server der halt nur bis Patch 1.xx geht und gut ist. 
Wie schonmal gesagt, ich verstehs ja, dass sie die Mehrheit darüber freut, alles nachgeschmissen zu bekommen, ohne etwas dafür machen zu müssen, Aber es gibt halt auch noch welche, denen das nicht wirklich zusagt. Ich denke halt vorallem solche Spieler, die seit Anfang an dabei sind. 

Oder nur schon wegen dem PvP System, seit es Abhärtung und die Arena gibt, bzw. die PvP Ränge abgeschafft wurden ist das ganze nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Sascha_BO (31. Januar 2009)

Stasjan schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine Frage an alle Flamer die meinen dass WoW immer schlechter wird(was ich eig selber feststelle) was ändert sich denn wenn die leute ihre schlechte Meinungen in den Foren abgeben?
> Genau:NICHTS!


Wo sonst soll man sich denn mit anderen Spielern austauschen ob denen noch alles zu 100% gefällt? Nicht jeder hat RL-Kumpels die auch WoW zocken, mit denen kann man also schlecht darüber diskutieren. Oder soll man das vielleicht gleich Ingame im /2 -Channel machen? Da kannste man von ausgehen, daß unter den ersten 50 Kommentaren vielleicht EIN brauchbarer ist, der kein geflame enthält. Also macht man sowas in einem Forum... oder sind die nur dazu gut, um Lobeshymnen auf Blizzard zu schmettern? Ist Buffed mittlerweile nur noch ein Fanboy-Forum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist eher seltsam, daß so viele ihre Meinung zu ´nem Thema abgeben welches sie garnicht interessiert oder nervt. Ich schreib als Kerl doch auch keinen Kommentar zu ´nem Thread wo es um Menstruationsprobleme und Schwangerschaftsstreifen geht... und ich flame da erst recht nicht rum. Warum nicht?  Weils mich nicht weiter interessiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (31. Januar 2009)

> Klar, dass sich dort mehr negative Stimmen sammeln als bei buffed.de, *einem Fanforum.*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu nochmal ein fettes *ROFL* vor dem Schlafen gehen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resto4Life (31. Januar 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> ....
> Es ist eher seltsam, daß so viele ihre Meinung zu ´nem Thema abgeben welches sie garnicht interessiert oder nervt. Ich schreib als Kerl doch auch keinen Kommentar zu ´nem Thread wo es um Menstruationsprobleme und Schwangerschaftsstreifen geht... und ich flame da erst recht nicht rum. Warum nicht?  Weils mich nicht weiter interessiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rofl das geflame zu dem thema von buffed-usern würde ich aber gerne sehn:
"Mimimimi, boah Alte wenn du Menstruationsprobleme hast, lass es doch einfach und heul uns hier nich voll!!!11"


----------



## mausepaul (31. Januar 2009)

Bei aller Kritik an WoW (die allemal berechtigt ist !), aber seien  wir mal ehrlich:

WoW ist tot !! (früher wars ganz lebendig...und schön...und hat Spaß gemacht) !
Ich rede jetzt nicht von 12 Mio Account (Nicht: Spieler !!), sondern vom Spiel im Sinne von Spielen...wie bei allen Spielen ist auch WoW nur eine Konglomerat von Versatzstücken, die - angemessen gemischt und entsprechend dargeboten - recht schmackhaft sein können, aber irgendwann eben auch fad werden. Beim ersten, spätestens jedoch zweiten AddOn merkt man, dass alles nicht anders, sondern nur aufgeblasener ist...wäre auch nicht schlimm, es gibt immer Leute die es noch nicht kennen und denen es daher gefällt. Punktum !

Sicher kann Blizzard nicht über Jahre und mehrere AddOns hinweg gleichbleibend einen so hohen Standard halten, wie sie schon von Anbeginn vorgelegt haben, dazu ists nun doch zu trivial, aber statt den Weg über eine "Story" zu nehmen, diesen sense-of-wonder zu erhalten, haben sie sich für die E-Sports entschieden...und so sieht das dann eben im Ergebnis aus.

Wäre alles immer noch halb so wild, gäbe es eine Spielergemeinschaft, die das alles auf einem angenehmen Niveau hält, bei dem man auch nach 4 Jahren immer mal wieder gerne reinschauen würde...nur leider Pustekuchen !

Und da komm ich mal auf den TE, dessen Aussage mich im Strahl kotzen läßt !

Es ist genau diese widerliche "Ich-mußte-dafür-früher-2-Monate-raiden-und-jetzt-kriegt-ein-anderer-es-nach-2Tagen" -Mentalität", dieses jämmerliche "BÄÄÄÄH, das darf er nicht haben, weil ich es schon habe" - Geheule.

Genau diese Asozialhaltung macht ein Spiel kaputt und versaut anderen ihren Spaß. Es sind Leute wie der TE und mit ihm dann diese ganzen Epigonen, die sich InGame aufspielen als hätten sie die Weisheit gepachtet, nur weil sie 25x Kara oder was-weiß-ich-wo geraidet sind.

Mann Hase, DAS könnten andere auch, wenn sie denn die Zeit hätten !! Nur haben die ´ne Familie, einen Beruf und noch andere Hobbies und wenn Du darüber mal nachdenken tätest, würdest Du oder andere hier nicht so tun als wäre es eine Leistung im Leben, auf die man später mal zurückblicken kann. WoW IST EIN SPIEL !!! Und wenn es Dir keinen Spaß macht lass es ! (So wie ichs gemacht habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ).


----------



## celion (31. Januar 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> wie naiv du doch bist, du glaubst ja wohl selbst nicht das Blizzard in Ihren zahlen eine Zahl hat die auch nur annähernd der Warheit entspricht ?
> 
> Ja ich weis, die Flamer werden jetzt sagen "lol nap wow hat 12 mio spieler" aber woran natürlich keiner denkt ist das die zahl der inaktiven leute die schon lange aufgehört haben und vor allem jetzt aufhören weil eben mit dem AddOn wow nicht grad besser wurde, auch zugezählt wird, ich gehe sogar so weit wenn ich mir die server ansehe das ich sage das diese 12 Mio auf knapp 7 mio geschrumpft sind, davon ziehen wir dann ausländer ab und bleiben bei den deutschen, weil uns ist es scheisegal was amis und co zocken.
> 
> Tazmal



lol
Firmen wie Blizz sind verpflichtet mindestens einmal im Jahr ihre Zahlen preiszugeben.
In Europe liegen die Zahlen bei 4 Mille, der größte Teil der Spieler kommt aus Asien.

Und vergesseen wir mal nicht die Privatserver....wer weiß wieviel sich dort rumtreiben.

Zum abschluß noch: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach........

So long


----------



## Jey Dee (31. Januar 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Es ist eher seltsam, daß so viele ihre Meinung zu ´nem Thema abgeben welches sie garnicht interessiert oder nervt. Ich schreib als Kerl doch auch keinen Kommentar zu ´nem Thread wo es um Menstruationsprobleme und Schwangerschaftsstreifen geht... und ich flame da erst recht nicht rum. Warum nicht?  Weils mich nicht weiter interessiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Made my day :>

Aber eine Festellung wollt ich noch mal loswerden, ich kann mich noch daran erinner so zu den anfangs zeiten von bc, wo dann aufkahm was das doch fürn n scheiß ist und so Zeitintensive das nur arbeitslose irgendwas ereichen können.
So komischer weise war die reaktion genau so. 
Allso der größte teil hat mit "mimimi" "Roleys" "dann spiel doch was anderes" "facepalm" etc reagiert.

Kann es sein das die wow comunity einfach nur ein wenig "Anti" ist *g*


----------



## Sidious75 (31. Januar 2009)

Typisch pros, die haben immer was zu whinen , wenn ihnen der Content zu leicht ist,  ihr die progamer seid eine Minderheit , denn die meisten Spieler möcht ich mal behaupten sind Casuals, ich knklusive und mir gefällt Wow noch.


----------



## Ulikjin (31. Januar 2009)

Diese Threads nerven einfach nur noch, weil es immer dasselbe ist. 24/7 Gamer, die sich nicht mehr "ausgelastet" fühlen - Mann, probiers mal mit nem Job oder mit ner Ehe, dann kapierst Du vielleicht mal was "Achievements" sind. WoW ist ein Spiel - was offensichtlich ner menge Leuten Spass macht, also spiels oder lass es, aber heul den 12 Millionen Accountinhabern nicht die Ohren voll. Und mein Senf dazu : WoW ist mit WotLK besser geworden, als es je war. Punkt.


----------



## celion (31. Januar 2009)

Ulikjin schrieb:


> Diese Threads nerven einfach nur noch, weil es immer dasselbe ist. 24/7 Gamer, die sich nicht mehr "ausgelastet" fühlen - Mann, probiers mal mit nem Job oder mit ner Ehe, dann kapierst Du vielleicht mal was "Achievements" sind. WoW ist ein Spiel - was offensichtlich ner menge Leuten Spass macht, also spiels oder lass es, aber heul den 12 Millionen Accountinhabern nicht die Ohren voll. Und mein Senf dazu : WoW ist mit WotLK besser geworden, als es je war. Punkt.




Richtig!

Und an die ganzen "Wow ist tot" flamer. Nennt mir nur ein Spiel dem es besser geht als Wow (blizz)


----------



## Jey Dee (31. Januar 2009)

Edit: - Fragt mich nicht wie man es schaft einen doppelpost in diesem abstand hinzubekommen -.-


----------



## krachwummschami (31. Januar 2009)

mhm ich muss dir da leider zustimmen.... (bzw, der meinung der du dich mit diesem text anschließt)    PVE is pillepalle, SIMCITY online bring merh action (link in der sig, pls klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )         und im pvp gugg ich mir die rating sachen nur beim gnom an.....

nichtdestotroz für alle die was richtig *NEUES* brauchen hier ma ein link:

  HP                                 http://www.jumpgateevolution.com/
  inoffizieller release:        http://www.vgreleases.com/pc/ReleaseDate-47567.aspx





ich idel dann ma im all...


----------



## Iwarsnet (31. Januar 2009)

ich denke nicht das karazhan schwerer war als naxx...
seit bc ist die anzahl der aktiven spieler nicht mehr so extrem stark angestiegen, d.h. viele spieler haben jetzt spielerfahrung die sie zu bc zeite noch nicht haben konnten. dazu kommt, dass es auch eine menge spieler gibt die von pre bc zeiten naxx wie ihre westentasche kennen und von dort benötigte erfahrung mitbringen.

ich gehe lieber gepflegt raiden und mit kumpels heros abfarmen anstatt 500 feuerelementare zu töten um endlich mein zauberfeuerset zusammen zu haben.


----------



## Resto4Life (31. Januar 2009)

mausepaul schrieb:


> ....
> 1)Sicher kann Blizzard nicht über Jahre und mehrere AddOns hinweg gleichbleibend einen so hohen Standard halten, wie sie schon von Anbeginn vorgelegt haben, dazu ists nun doch zu trivial, aber statt den Weg über eine "Story" zu nehmen, diesen sense-of-wonder zu erhalten, haben sie sich für die E-Sports entschieden...und so sieht das dann eben im Ergebnis aus.
> ...
> 2)Und da komm ich mal auf den TE, dessen Aussage mich im Strahl kotzen läßt !
> ...


1)ich glaube wow ist zurzeit so weit vom e-sport entfernt wie nie zuvor, also wo blizz den weg eingeschlagen haben soll musst du mir nochmal erläutern bitte.
2)ich weiss nicht was du da hineininterpretierst aber im post des TE steht nirgends, dass er Leuten keine Epics gönnt. Die ganzen "ich-pose-mit-Twhatever"-heinis sind eh wieder ne eigene spezies, wer sich was drauf einbildet das er öfter und evtl ein bisserl besser knöpfe drückt als andere ist für mich eh eine 0.
Es geht eher darum das Blizz mit ihrem Epics-4-Free-as-fast-as-possible-Wahn sich selbst schadet da es selbst "Casuals"(ich liebe dieses sinnlose Wort) in recht kurzer Zeit schaffen können den Content zu clearen. Man brauch vielleicht ein bissl Glück in der Gilde-/Raid-Wahl aber man muss kein 24/7-Zocker sein um jetzt schon alles Clear zu haben. Da fande ich die Schwierigkeitstufen Anfang BC wesentlich besser. Aber mit "schwerem" Einstieg lockt man halt keine Kunden. Viele Neu-Anfänger werden eh ein Problem damit haben sich erstmal bis lvl 80 zu motivieren um dann anschluss zu finden.



Iwarsnet schrieb:


> ich denke nicht das karazhan schwerer war als naxx...
> seit bc ist die anzahl der aktiven spieler nicht mehr so extrem stark angestiegen, d.h. viele spieler haben jetzt spielerfahrung die sie zu bc zeite noch nicht haben konnten. dazu kommt, dass es auch eine menge spieler gibt die von pre bc zeiten naxx wie ihre westentasche kennen und von dort benötigte erfahrung mitbringen.
> 
> ich gehe lieber gepflegt raiden und mit kumpels heros abfarmen anstatt 500 feuerelementare zu töten um endlich mein zauberfeuerset zusammen zu haben.


für kara musstest du erstmal die Pre-Q machen. Und selbst Non-Hero waren die Instanzen nicht soooo leicht, da der Equipmentunterschied Classic->BC grösser war, dh kaum jemand hatte mit 70 noch gutes 60er-Gear und war entsprechend "blau" in Kara unterwegs. 

Und 60erNaxx war ein ganz geringer Teil der noch aktiven WoWler drin und davon haben es noch weniger gecleart, WotlK-Naxx und Classic-Naxx kannst du absolut gar nicht miteinander vergleichen vom Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## Sturmrufer (31. Januar 2009)

Kann mich der meinung des TE nicht anschließen. WoW wurde mit jeder Erweiterung besser. Das Spielen macht mir mehr Spaß denn je.


----------



## Sascha_BO (31. Januar 2009)

Ulikjin schrieb:


> Diese Threads nerven einfach nur noch, weil es immer dasselbe ist. 24/7 Gamer, die sich nicht mehr "ausgelastet" fühlen - Mann, probiers mal mit nem Job oder mit ner Ehe, dann kapierst Du vielleicht mal was "Achievements" sind. WoW ist ein Spiel - was offensichtlich ner menge Leuten Spass macht, also spiels oder lass es, aber heul den 12 Millionen Accountinhabern nicht die Ohren voll. Und mein Senf dazu : WoW ist mit WotLK besser geworden, als es je war. Punkt.


*So sprach er und so soll es geschehen! Sein Wort sei Gesetz! Man möge das Forum schließen, es gibt nichts mehr zu sagen!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*in den Staub werf und anbetend in den Dreck sabber*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sorry, aber ich konnt´s mir nicht verkneifen) 


Ich glaub nicht, daß euch hier irgend jemand seine etwas andere Meinung aufzwingen oder euch euren Spielspaß absprechen will !!! 
Wir können´s akzeptieren, lernt ihr das auch mal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemkrieger (31. Januar 2009)

Toastbrod schrieb:


> Ich spiele gern WOW, und zwar am "gernsten" ^^ seit dem neuen Addon.
> 
> Auch ich als Casual-Gamer darf nun endlich Raiden ohne eine feste Gilde mit der man alles genaustens vorher einstudieren muss und bei einem Boss 100 mal wiped bevor man ihn legt. Ich hab einfach Spaß daran mit gleichgesinnten Instanzen zu durchschreiten. Es ist ja nich so dass jetzt alle Speedruns machen. Naxx schafft man mit vielen Randomgrp und Non-elitegilden nich clear.
> 
> ...




Das liest sich für mich voreingenommen wo es nur geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wem WOW zu leicht ist der kann ja was anderes spielen. Weil ein paar Elite-Gilden nun keine Herausforderung haben und sich vllt bald mal nen richtigen Job suchen müssen, heißt nicht dass die restlichen 98% den Endcontent nicht sehen dürfen.
> 
> Und wenn diese Elite-Gilden es schaffen (was ich nich glaube) ihren Account zu kündigen, und meinen Wow ist deswegen tot dann haben sich probleme mit ihrem Ego, weil mich interessiert das n feuchten Furz, solange weit über die Mehrheit ihren Spaß an dem Spiel hat.



manche vergessen nämlich das die jetzt so verächteten "Elite Gilden" viel dazu beigetragen haben,was den Bekanntheitsgrad von WoW betrifft.

WoW wird sich weiter entwickeln...nur anderes als von den Raidgilden erhofft.Jeder Hinz und Kunz kann eine Gilde aufmachen und sich von nun an Raidgilde nennen.1 Server>150 Raidgilden>fehlende Individualität>für mich persönlich kein Grund mehr,Zeit und Kraft in einen Avatar zu stecken.
Man sollte nicht vergessen, das die Geschmäcker verschieden sind und das ist auch gut so.Man sollte nur nicht den Fehler machen Quantität mit Qualität zu verwechseln.Was nützen einem 12 Millionen Spieler,wenn es einem selbst keinen Spaß macht.WoW wird weiterhin die Abozahlen halten,nur werden sich professionelle Gilden warscheinlich einen anderen Schauplatz suchen.(Ich frag mich wer dann die Raidguides schreibt ^^)
Das ist meine persönliche Meinung und sollte nicht als Mimimi gelten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich find es extrem erstaunlich wie viele Menschen denken "professionelles raiden=keine Arbeit,keine Freunde,kein RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


> Und an die ganzen "Wow ist tot" flamer. Nennt mir nur ein Spiel dem es besser geht als Wow (blizz)



Zwischen kommerziell erfolgreich sein und Qualität zeigen zeigen besteht ein großer Unterschied.

Ich selbst spiele seit 3 Jahren WoW und ich kann auf anhieb 1 Spiel nennen das zwar nicht durch 12 Millionen Kunden glänzt,dafür aber durch eine erstklassige Story,eine tolle Community und traumhaftes Setting.Und das ist mir alle mal mehr wert,als mich wie ein Schnitzel zu freuen das ein Konzern 12 Millionen Kunden hat und ich davon nicht mal was habe ^^


----------



## Arvina (31. Januar 2009)

Classic war alles besser.. klar? Vorallem das PvP system... am anfang gab es kein PvP sytsem da gab es NICHTS!

Ich glaub viele leute vergessen die ändergunden

Wisst ihr noch:

... wie man die Raids selbst machen musste für ein BG?

... wie man dort rauskamm wo der Raidleader angemeldet hat (bei bg´s)

... wie es noch kein bg gab?

... wie man teilweiße stundenlang auf nen bg invite gewartet hat?

... als zB. hybriden nur mit heal - skillung im raid sinn hatten?

... etc.

Klar gab es zu classic zeiten viele geile sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (TS in MC:" DU bist die Bombe!!!!" "WAS?" rumps und whipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

aber es ist doch jez auch schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mag Wow und ich hab den 10er content bis auf maly clear. 

Ich kann vertsehen das es manchen nicht reicht, was der inhalt bietet, aber dann sucht euch bitte andere hobbys

Ich geh in ne Abendschule, Arbeiten, Hab ne Freundin und führe nen Haushalt, ich freu mich richtig, wenn ich ein paar. std. zeit für WoW finde, und ich glaub so geht es den meisten spielern ...

so far


----------



## FAT (31. Januar 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> wie naiv du doch bist, du glaubst ja wohl selbst nicht das Blizzard in Ihren zahlen eine Zahl hat die auch nur annähernd der Warheit entspricht ?
> 
> Ja ich weis, die Flamer werden jetzt sagen "lol nap wow hat 12 mio spieler" aber woran natürlich keiner denkt ist das die zahl der inaktiven leute die schon lange aufgehört haben und vor allem jetzt aufhören weil eben mit dem AddOn wow nicht grad besser wurde, auch zugezählt wird, ich gehe sogar so weit wenn ich mir die server ansehe das ich sage das diese 12 Mio auf knapp 7 mio geschrumpft sind, davon ziehen wir dann ausländer ab und bleiben bei den deutschen, weil uns ist es scheisegal was amis und co zocken.
> 
> ...



Es ist lange her, dass ich einen Kommentar gelesen habe, der so unterbelichtet artikuliert wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deshalb erst einmal ein großes Danke an den Verfasser, der sich lächerlich gemacht hat, ohne dafür Geld zu kassieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, böses Blizzard und böser Kapitalismus. Zahlen werden prinzipiell gefälscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Du nennst keine Fakten. In deinem verdrehten Hirn, in dem sich eine merkwürdige Form von Küchenpsychologie angesammelt hat, entwickelst du eine willkürliche Zahl. Geht's noch? Wie kommst du auf 7 Millionen? Hast du heute 7 Rechnungen bekommen, weil dein ALG II nicht reicht? Wenn ja, ich nehme keine Rücksicht. Ich kann sowieso nicht verstehen, wie jemand, der so eine miese Rechtschreibung hat, in Freiheit seine Gedankengüsse publizieren kann. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, wie du mit rotem und verschwitztem Kopf in einem Internet-Café sitzt, um deiner kranken Lust zu fröhnen.

Nein, ich verteidige WoW keineswegs. Es ist ein Spiel mit Schwächen, aber die größte Schwäche bist du. Wie sagt man: Eine Gesellschaft misst sich am schwächsten Mitglied - und dieses bist eben du.

Jeder, der jetzt nachdenkt, wird merken, dass du gar nicht existierst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deshalb liegst du nicht im Sterben, du bist schon tot.


----------



## oerpli (31. Januar 2009)

Übrigens: 
Naxx60 wäre mit lvl 80 schwerer als Naxx80.
Weil man zum Teil noch an Bossfähigkeiten stirbt.


----------



## Omidas (31. Januar 2009)

Ulikjin schrieb:


> Diese Threads nerven einfach nur noch, weil es immer dasselbe ist.
> [...]



Sind schon paar die immer wieder in solchen Threads sich zu Wort melden. Aber ich denke, dass die
Viezahl und Häufigkeit, mit der solche Threads schon eine kleine Tendenz aufzeigt.
Denke, das diese "Minderheit" an Spielern die mit WotlK unzufrieden sind nicht mehr ganz so klein ist.
Natürlich noch eine Minderheit, aber Blizzard sollte diese Leute nicht vergraulen. Den in den meisten
Fällen sind das viele Stammkunden, die im Moment durch Laufkundschaft ersetzt wird.

In Bezug auf diese Satistik mit den 11 Mio Abos würden mich auch mal ein paar Zahlen interessieren.

Wie stark ist der Zu und Abfluss an Spielern. Wie gesagt meine Vermutung ist eben die oben genannte

Wie verändern sich die Zahlen für Deutschland. Selbst wenn in Deutschland kein einziger mehr WoW
spielen würde könnte Blizzard immer noch nächste Woche sagen, das sie die 12 Mios geknackt haben.
Die neuen Kunden werden nämlich hautsächlich im asiatischen Raum und Russland gemacht.

Wie groß die Minderheit der unzufriedenen eigentlich ist. Denke schon, das viele nur noch aus Gewohnheit,
Freunde oder Gilde noch spielen und dadurch ihre Frust teilweise vergessen.


Achja und falls jetzt wieder so ein dummer Kommentar kommt mit "dann speil halt nicht".

Erstens lebt WoW davon, das auch innerhalb einer der Community Diskusionen geführt werden. Sonst
wäre die Situation auch nicht so. Hätten wir ja zu BC dann zu euch sagen können. Okey denke das
wurde auch gesagt^^ aber es zeigt das eine gesittete Diskusion Veränderungen herbeifühtren kann.
Und im Moment wäre ein kompromiss die Beste Lösung. Den Blizzard hat wie in vielen Dingen im Moment
von einem Extrem ins andere geschwenkt. Von teilweise zu schwer in zu leicht.

Zweitens habe ich erst heute den Rat beherzigt und den Account erstmal auf Eis gelegt.

Und da noch ne kleine Anekdote:
Blizzard interessiert sich gar nicht darum, ob Leute wegen WotlK gehen. Hab mir beim kündigen mal
die Punkte angeschaut die man als Grund auswählen kann. Hab da mal unter Erweiterung geschaut
und eigentlich sowas wie:
Sinnfreie Berufe
Zu Einfach
Jeder sieht gleich aus, weil jeder die gleichen Items braucht
erwartet und habe gefunden:
Zu leicht
Wechsel von 40er Raids auf 25er
Da hat Blizzard wohl noch BC drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


--- Den letzte Abschnitt nicht ganz ernst nehmen---


----------



## Technocrat (31. Januar 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> Das einzige was im sterben liegt ist der Typ selbst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (31. Januar 2009)

Yeah - die Progamer hauen ab. Blizz entwickelt zunehmend für normale Menschen und nicht für einige tausend Leute, die offenbar sonst nix zu tun haben. Such dir nen Leben Mann, mehr hab ich zu diesen unsäglichen Rumgeheule nicht mehr zu sagen.

P.S. mir gefällt die Erweiterung sehr gut, mein Main ist lvl 78 und ich suche immer noch nen Alli Raid der um 23 Uhr startet. Wenn ich heute den Jackpot knacke siehts natürlich anders aus.


----------



## BlackBirdone (31. Januar 2009)

Nach lesne der Überschrift wusste ich das ich den elenlangen Text nicht lesen muss.

Naxx usw ist das was in BC Kara war, Ulduar wird bestimtm schwerer und wenn nicht ist das auch kein Beinbruch.

Einige achivments sind extrem Schwer und sie sagten man wirds in Ulduar auch so machen das man dadurch das stiegern kann, wenn ich natürlich durchrenne Boss kille ohne ein einziges in Betracht zu ziehen na dann ist alles einfach.




> Sturmrufer
> 
> Kann mich der meinung des TE nicht anschließen. WoW wurde mit jeder Erweiterung besser. Das Spielen macht mir mehr Spaß denn je.



Stimme dir zu , den nnun hat die MEHRHEIT SPAß am Spiel und es endet nicht im frust immer ein und die selbe Ini zu machen.

ZUDEM! DAS WAS NAXX USW NUN SIND, war KARA in BC war bloß mit paar mehr Bossen Pipapo usw.

UND man kann Content nicht unentlich steigern, wie soll das gehen? von BC BT und Sunwell gleich noch ne Stufe höher damit ihr das machen könnt? 

Naja wiedem auch sei WOTLK macht es viel mehr Leuten möglich am We mal nen Raid zu machen als vorher und das ist gut so, mehr Leute haben Spaß am Spiel passt.

Ob ich als Unternehmen den Spielsspaß von rund 100 Topgilden fördere denen eh nichts zu schwer ist da Sie ganz anders Spielen und alles knacken sei es nochsoschwer oder  von 5k Non-Elitegiden denen ein bissel Fordern reicht und die sich mit Erfolgen die schwirigkei t Stufenweise erhöhen können.


----------



## Totemkrieger (31. Januar 2009)

> Wie kommst du auf 7 Millionen? Hast du heute 7 Rechnungen bekommen, weil dein ALG II nicht reicht? Wenn ja, ich nehme keine Rücksicht. Ich kann sowieso nicht verstehen, wie jemand, der so eine miese Rechtschreibung hat, in Freiheit seine Gedankengüsse publizieren kann. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, wie du mit rotem und verschwitztem Kopf in einem Internet-Café sitzt, um deiner kranken Lust zu fröhnen.
> 
> Nein, ich verteidige WoW keineswegs. Es ist ein Spiel mit Schwächen, aber die größte Schwäche bist du. Wie sagt man: Eine Gesellschaft misst sich am schwächsten Mitglied - und dieses bist eben du.
> 
> Jeder, der jetzt nachdenkt, wird merken, dass du gar nicht existierst. smile.gif Deshalb liegst du nicht im Sterben, du bist schon tot.



Zwar ne schöne Rechtschreibung,allerdings beleidigend bis zum geht nicht mehr.



> Stimme dir zu , den nnun hat die MEHRHEIT SPAß am Spiel und es endet nicht im frust immer ein und die selbe Ini zu machen.
> 
> ZUDEM! DAS WAS NAXX USW NUN SIND, war KARA in BC war bloß mit paar mehr Bossen Pipapo usw.



wenn du damals im ungenerften Kara warst dann würdest du sowas jetzt nicht schreiben Eine Beleidigung für die einst schönste Instanz in BC


----------



## anorianna (31. Januar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> ...beim lesen möchte man wirklich nur nicken oder den Kopf schütteln. Man erkennt nicht den Hauch eines Mimimi..



ne. nix. NICHT DEN HAUCH eines mimimi! oO


----------



## xartos (31. Januar 2009)

naja ich finds auchs schlimm das im pvp jeder mit dickem equip und 700abhärtung rumläuft.
aber was mich wirklich am meisten stört is die sache mit dem casual pve
jede instanz kann man mit randoms machen und das sollte nicht so sein. raiden sollte teamsache sein und nicht einfach mal 25leute zusammentrommeln mit denen man in 2h ne raidini durchzieht.
Früher konnte man in mc, der leichtesten der raidinis maximal 2bosse mit einer guten randomgruppe legen, und selbst dann war man teilweise bis zu 5h in der ini


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (31. Januar 2009)

Fürs langweilen Geld zahlen aber über 9 cent bei der Milch Abendfüllende "Akte xy"-Sendungen ausstrahlen... das ist Deutschland leider auch sehr oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..

PS:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A

...ich weiß, die elitären Szenekenner werden jetzt denken "zomg, onoz, was fürn mieser Flame.." ..aber he, meckern könnte man selbst in Deutschland umsonst ^^..


----------



## Biggus (31. Januar 2009)

oerpli schrieb:


> Übrigens:
> Naxx60 wäre mit lvl 80 schwerer als Naxx80.
> Weil man zum Teil noch an Bossfähigkeiten stirbt.



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## faustodins (31. Januar 2009)

Also mir hat der Text persönlich nicht gefallen ... nicht weil er schlecht geschrieben war, sondern als ich ihn gelesen habe, kam bei mir keine übereinstummung zustande das ich sagen kann "Hey, so finde ich das auch"
Heroics bin ich oft gegangen und es hat mir spaß gemacht ... raid inis gehe ich zZ auch relativ oft (2-3 mal die woche) und es macht mir spaß. Also wer so nicht empfindet und einen alles ankotzt, der sollte sich echt mal überlegen warum er dann noch zockt. Wer gefrustet immer weiter und weiter zockt der hat meiner meinung nach ein mächtigen schaden und ist abhänging von WoW.
Wenn ich kein bock mehr habe dann sag ich mir "Mach ne Pause bis du wieder bock drauf hast...."  und wenn ich kein bock mehr drauf habe lass ich es bleiben und spiel WoW nicht mehr ... gibt noch tausend andere schöne sachen im leben die man machen kann. Und wenn man gerne zockt ... da gibts auch genug andere sachen die spaß machen.

Der typ der das verfasst hat is nur ein meckersack, der traurig ist das WoW seinen vorstellung nach nicht gestaltet wurde und nun ins RL zurückfällt ganz ohne freunde.


----------



## Aplizzier (31. Januar 2009)

Der MCD vergleich ist ja mal der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch wenn ich mic hdem riiiesgen beitrag anschliesse


----------



## Nibbelsche (31. Januar 2009)

was ich mal ganz ehrlich nicht begreife und mir eigentlich nur noch aufn keks geht, ist diese ständige geflenne von irgendwelchen pro´s...geht mal ganz tief in euch...und wenn ihr dort angekommen seid fragt euch...wer zur hölle hat euch befohlen wie gestört in 3 tagen auf lvl 80 zu kommen und ne woche später den raidcontent  zu clearen???...wenn ich höre das sogar leute ihren job gekündigt haben nur um der erste 80er auf ihren server zu sein, wunderts mich doch wirklich das diejenigen überhaupt den powerknopf an ihrem rechner finden bei der mangelnden intelligenz....hey,wenn ihr fürs zocken geld bekommt könnt ichs ja verstehen...aber ihr bezahlt doch dafür verdammt nochmal...

wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das leben...wer in wow zu schnell ist bestraft  sich selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (31. Januar 2009)

Fakt ist: WoW ist leichter geworden! Heroics pendeln sich auf dem Stand der "Normal-Inis" von früher ein - und das am Anfang der Equip-Kette!

Fakt ist: WoW konnte auch in BC von "Casuals" gemeistert werden! Es gab genügend gildenübergreifende Raids, die auch dem Wenigspieler mit ein wenig Können die Gelegenheit gaben, den "High-End-Content" zu säubern! Dazu gehörte organisiertes und teambasiertes Spielen.

Fazit Nr. 1: Es war nicht zu zeitaufwendig für den großen Teil der Spieler, sondern einfach zu schwer, weil entweder die Organisation nicht da war oder schlicht und ergreifend mies gespielt wurde (und das miese Spielen erlebe ich tagtäglich in Rnds mit meinem Tank). Es wurden nicht nur die Zeitbremsen entfernt, sondern alles wurde zusätzlich so vereinfacht, daß so ziemlich jeder im Spiel alles ereichen kann - unabhängig von seinen Fähigkeiten. 

Schauen wir uns die Heroics an, die ihren Namen nicht mal im Ansatz verdient haben: Aggro-Fähigkeiten des Tanks erhöht, damit ruhig mehr Leute aus der Reihe tanzen können und der Tank nicht mehr zwischen Zielen durchtabben muß, während auf CC durchgängig verzichtet werden kann. Ist das Casual- oder Nixkönner-freundlich? Kleines Beispiel: Heute habe ich als Tank sowohl die Burg als auch Drak'Tharon erfolgreich ohne Wipe gesäubert - wobei der Krieger-Tank den zweiten Platz in der Schadensliste innehatte. Zwei DDs dümpelten unter 1k DPS vor sich hin. Heiler, Tank und ein DK haben das alles herausgerissen, ohne daß jemals eine CC-Falle gelegt wurde. Ist das Heroic? Befriedigt das den Casual, der nicht brain-afk vor dem Monitor hängt?

Gehen wir in die Raids. "Obsidian-Sanktum" mit Rnds im ersten Versuch gelegt, genauso wie Archavon. Danach die 25er angegangen ("Heroic-Mode") und festgestellt, das dies noch leichter ist. Befriedigt das die "Casuals", daß alles ohne große Probleme gelegt wird? 

Naxx? Casual-tauglich? Leicht abzufarmen; dennoch zeitaufwendig. Es ist breit, es ist lang - es ist langweilig! Vier Instanztore führen nicht etwa in vier verschiedene Flügel mit getrennter ID, sondern nur in eine einzige große Instanz! Und das ist "casual-freundlich"? Bullshit!
Naxx ist so einfach, weil die Boss-Taktiken bekannt sind? Warum haben dann nicht unzählige Casuals SWP clearen können, obwohl die Taktiken bekannt waren? Wieso hat nicht jeder - wirklich jeder - einen Z'A-Bären, obwohl die Taktiken bekannt waren und das Ding mit 10 Mann angegangen werden konnte? Waren die Inis zu schwer?

Gehen wir zum "Casual"-Inhalt. Oder vielmehr dem nicht vorhandenen "Casual"-Inhalt. Wo ist der eigentlich abgeblieben? Was bleibt nach Abschluß aller Quests für den reinen "Casual" übrig? "Heroics" im ehemaligen "Normal"-Schwierigkeitsgrad und raiden auf dem untersten Niveau. 

Statt daß auch "Casuals" mal sagen, daß es nicht sein kann, daß es für anspruchsvolle Spieler (25er leichter als die casualfreundlichen 10er) keine Herausforderung gibt, wird auf irgendwelche Marketing-Strategien hingewiesen: "Der Trend zeigt, daß Spieler anspruchslos und völlig untalentiert sind! Das ist die Mehrheit, die Geld einbringt! Ist es nicht toll, daß Blizz sein Spiel auf diese Leute anpasst? Dann reiße ich endlich auch was!" 

Es wäre völlig ok gewesen, zwei Schwierigkeitsgrade (eben "normal" und "heroic") an die Spielgemeinde anzupassen. Was da jedoch zur Zeit im Spiel ist, ist einfach lächerlich. 

"Mimimi, dann hör doch auf! Ist doch besser so, wenn Casuals wie Du, die uns mit ihrem Anspruchsgehabe den Freeloot vermiesen, endlich weg sind!" Keine Sorge, das Abo läuft gerade aus. WoW war bisher ein sehr gelungener Zeitvertreib mit großen Fehlern - jetzt ist es tatsächlich in der Hauptsache ein ganz großer Fehler für alle Kunden, die etwas mehr Anspruch an ein Spiel stellen.

Nicht jeder, der den Schwierigkeitsgrad als mehr als zu leicht empfindet, ist ein "Pro"! Auch ich als "Casual" möchte unterhalten werden - und nicht als "Bomb-Bot" (DD) oder "Schockwelle/Donnerknall-Spammer" (Def-Krieger) herhalten müssen. Diese "Argumente" von wegen "dann levelt halt nicht so schnell" sind völlig für das tiefe schwarze Loch - ein MMORPG sollte eben genügend Inhalte für alle diese Gruppen - und nicht nur für den Bereich der die Server wenig belastenden, kommerziell äußerst ertragreichen, meist sehr unbegabt agierenden "Casuals" bedienen.

Wie man sich noch damit rühmen kann, zur anspruchslosen Zielgruppe des AddOns zu gehören, entzieht sich völlig meinem Verständnis!


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (31. Januar 2009)

Sie wollen es einfach nicht begreifen...

WoW war unter anderm reizvoller, als man noch nicht alles nachgeschmissen bekomme hat, weil es da auch nicht nötig war komplett episch Ausgeüstet zu sein, wenn man zum Beispiel Molten Core raiden wollte. Wenn man jedoch etwas bekommen hatte, freute man sich noch über die Sachen. Heute ist es ja selbsverständlich, dass jeder nur noch ''Epics'' an sich kleben hat und daher auch immer die Dps/Equipfrage etc. auftaucht, wenn man in eine Ini will.
Sah man Leute, die ein komplettes Tier Set voll hatten, konnte man noch ''staunen'', sowas gibts heute halt auch nicht mehr.
Es hat doch eh jeder das T7 voll, was ist daran schon schwer? 

Ich hatte zu pre BC Zeit nur einige T1 Teile und den T2 Helm, der Rest war blau, da man halt auch nur maximal einmal pro Woche Zeit zum raiden hatte. 
Na und ich hätte auch nichts dagegen gehabt nur mit dem D1 herumzulaufen. Wäre auf jedenfall besser gewesen, als der Müll hier.
Es geht hier nicht nur um irgendwelche ''pro-Gamer'', die nichts anderes in ihrem Leben zutun haben!!
Wie gesagt ich war nichtmal mit Bwl durch, aber dennoch hat es einen riesen spass gemacht! Denn man konnte sich immer Stück für Stück weiterarbeiten.
Wenn es jetzt jede einigermassen vernünftige Gilde gleich beim ersten Versuch durch ganz Naxx schafft oder halt minimum bis zu Saphiron, stimmt einfach etwas 
nicht mehr. 

Naja und halt einer der grössten Fehler im PvP System: Abhärtung, aber da kann man halt auch nichts mehr machen.

Aber bei all den Fanboys hier, kann ich gleich gegen eine Wand reden.
Die meisten hier sind wahrscheinlich noch nichtmal seit Anfang an dabei (was ja auch kein Ding wäre), reissen hier aber trotzdem ihr Maul weit auf...


----------



## Apyrael (31. Januar 2009)

Moin,
Ich verstehe, wenn man sagt, dass der Content zu einfach ist. Das sage ich sogar als Spieler, der Pre Wotlk nicht über BT-Konzil (ich hoffe es heißt so) hinausgekommen ist.
Aber was soll das Gemecker? Wenn man spielen will kann man das. Man kann Lowies helfen, man kann selbst mal ne Grp oder nen Raid oder auch nen BG (das ist allerdings eher was für Masochisten, aber wie man sagt, wenn man was will, dann muss man spammen) leiten.
Das Spiel bietet Möglichkeiten und es ist an jedem selbst, ob er sie nutzt oder nicht.

So long...


----------



## Snaady (31. Januar 2009)

ich finds nur immer zu geil wie gelegenheits zocker vs elite gilden sich flamen 

und ja mriner meinung nach ist es zu einfach auch als schichtarbeiter wo nicht 24/7 zocken kann, aus dem einfachen grund ohne geringe herausforderung machts mir kein spiel spaß und wenns mir kein spaß mehr macht geh ich halt was anderes machen seis rl oder ne runde solo game ach gibt soviele möglichkeiten 

so gn8 zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sydonaiX (31. Januar 2009)

> meist sehr unbegabt agierenden "Casuals" bedienen.




lolz. in dem spiel gibts gar nix wofür man auch nur irgendeine begabung haben muss.
ausser man definiert begabung mit "drücke button x und y in der zeit z".

man muss die intelligenz von euch im keller sein, wenn ihr wow-zocken schon als begabung seht. *lach


----------



## Klondike (31. Januar 2009)

MC Donalds Poster

Besser kann man auf so ein Kram nicht antworten! Großartig.

Danke für den Lacher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impostor (31. Januar 2009)

und noch mehr mimimimi

Kiddys
wenn Früher alles so viel besser war, erklärt doch mal warum es auch damals gejammer gab?
Bla, so schwer, man bekommt nix gescheites
Es wurde geändert, ist auch nicht recht, es wird nur wieder gejammert

das nervige an den Mimimis ist ja eher das nicht mal eine Diskussion zustande kommt, auch weil die Jammerer keinen Meter auf Argumente eingehen wollen und gleich ausfallend werden, alles reichlich lächerlich

besonders doll wenn über die Ausrüstung gejammert wird und immer so getan wird, als wenn Stats, Name etc. wurscht sind, sondern nur zählt, ob das Lila oder Blau ist
kommt, soll Blizzard die Farben rausnehmen? Gehts euch dann besser? Dann müsst ihr euch nicht mehr ärgen wenn ihr das Extraschwere T8 hat und sich einer erdreist hat, sich da das Crap-Epic aus der Heroischen zu holen

Nein, ich finde eher, man sollte die Jammerthreads zu schließen
es kommt eh nichts bei raus außer dummes gebabbel von beiden Seiten und es wird sich spätestens ab Seite 2 eh nur wiederholt was nicht schon in anderen Mimimi-Threads gespammt wurde


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (31. Januar 2009)

Impostor schrieb:


> und noch mehr mimimimi
> 
> Kiddys...



Ab hier habe ich aufgehört zu lesen. Sowas schmerzt doch in den Augen. ^^


----------



## BimmBamm (31. Januar 2009)

sydonaiX schrieb:


> lolz. in dem spiel gibts gar nix wofür man auch nur irgendeine begabung haben muss.
> ausser man definiert begabung mit "drücke button x und y in der zeit z".
> 
> man muss die intelligenz von euch im keller sein, wenn ihr wow-zocken schon als begabung seht. *lach



Von "euch"? Auf was bezieht sich das, zumal ich selbst "Casual" bin? 

Wenn das so einfach ist, warum war es vor dem Hunter-Nerf-Patch durchaus möglich, daß ein BM-Jäger mit vergleichbarem Equip sowohl am oberen als auch unteren Ende der Schadenskette liegen konnte (in der BU waren es 2100dps zu 948dps)?
Wie ist es möglich, daß vergleichsbar schlechter equipte Gruppen erfolgreicher durch Naxx ziehen als besser ausgerüstete? "Begabung" im Computerspiel sah man auch in der Vergangenheit durchaus an den Highscore-Listen von "Donkey Kong" oder "Galaga". Auch beim Computerspiel haben manche Leute mehr drauf als andere.

Wie man "Intelligenz" und "Begabung im Computerspiel" unter einen Hut bringen oder gar wie Du verlachen möchte, entzieht sich wieder mal meiner Kenntnis. Statt dessen wird halt Überheblichkeit herausgekehrt (dieses übliche "ich habe RL und spiele deshalb Scheisse - das hat nix mit Begabung oder Verständnis der Materie zu tun! Und überhaupt bin ich echt intellent und ihr sei(t)d nur deshalb besser als ich(,) weil ihr Sozial-Schmarotzer und Hatz-Dingsbums-Empfänger sei(t)d Jawoll!").

Die Grammatik-Fehler in Klammern kannst Du selbst nachschlagen. Grammatik- oder Rechtschreibung hat nun mal soviel mit Intelligenz zu tun wie Computer-Spielen oder Malerei (würde ich aus Deiner völlig ungenügenden Rechtschreibung auf Deinen IQ schließen wollen, wäre mein Maßmeter höchstwahrscheinlich ebenso mangelhaft wie Deines - wobei die Testumgebung (_schriftliches_ Forum vs. Spiel) mir dazu wesentlich mehr Anhaltspunkte geben würde). Es sind einfach zwei verschiedene Dinge. Ebenso frage ich mich, warum Du nicht auf den Rest meiner Argumente eingehst. Deine Intelligenz wird doch mit Sicherheit mehr als ein paar "lolz" und "*lach" in argumentativer Hinsicht aufbieten können - oder fehlt dazu die Begabung?


----------



## blaupause (31. Januar 2009)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> ZUDEM! DAS WAS NAXX USW NUN SIND, war KARA in BC war bloß mit paar mehr Bossen Pipapo usw.



kara und naxx vergleichen naja. ich denke mal naxxs schafft man mit karaequip, falls das deine intension war.
also wenn ich sehe, das leute komplett episch lv70 in naxx mitkommen und sich direkt t7 abholen, da frag ich mich, warums überhaupt heroinstanzen gibt. nen 70iger mit lv 60equip hätte niemand kara mitgenommen.


----------



## Sh@dow-LEH (31. Januar 2009)

es ist ein spiel ...

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Ghoreon (31. Januar 2009)

Ach mimimi, echt mal. Was für eine Energie du verschwendest, Dein geschwollenen Gedanken hier zum Ausdruck zu bringen... Ist schilchtweg nicht so imo...


----------



## Lurka (31. Januar 2009)

Naja, wieder mal ein Conten Beschwerdepost von einem der bis jetzt grade mal das kennt was wir auch kennen. Meine Güte, es weiss doch noch keiner wie die Schwierigkeit anzieht. Wer behauptet (und solche Spinner gibt´s zuhauf) er würde alles schon aus einer Beta o.ä. kennen ist höchstwahrscheinlich eh ein Dummschwätzer.

Langsam nervt´s, wenn ihr den kompletten Content in der selben Zeit wie jetzt erledigt könnt ihr euch beschweren. Wie bitte denkt man sich sowas zurecht? Das T7 nur mit Full T6 machbar sein soll? Rumspinnerei, ehrlich.

Von mir aus können mir die Leute die meinen den Content nur für 10-20 % der Spieler zugänglich machen zu müssen auch mal Kreuzweise den Buckel runterrutschen, zumal die meisten die plärren "ÖÖÖÖH Content zu easy" eh nix auf die Kette kriegen. Ist halt so...wo sich viele Leute einfinden, gibt´s einfach auch viele Idioten.


----------



## blaupause (31. Januar 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Fakt ist: WoW ist leichter geworden! Heroics pendeln sich auf dem Stand der "Normal-Inis" von früher ein - und das am Anfang der Equip-Kette!
> 
> Fakt ist: WoW konnte auch in BC von "Casuals" gemeistert werden! Es gab genügend gildenübergreifende Raids, die auch dem Wenigspieler mit ein wenig Können die Gelegenheit gaben, den "High-End-Content" zu säubern! Dazu gehörte organisiertes und teambasiertes Spielen.
> 
> ...



ohha .... /sign ^^


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (31. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> McDonald's liegt im Sterben!
> 
> Ich weiß noch, bei McDonald's classic gab es einfach nur Burger in stylischen Styroporverpackungen und die Westernsoße hat man noch selber auf den McRib gemacht! Das war viel besser als heute!
> 
> ...



absolut geil!!! willst du mich heiraten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemkrieger (31. Januar 2009)

> zumal die meisten die plärren "ÖÖÖÖH Content zu easy" eh nix auf die Kette kriegen. Ist halt so...wo sich viele Leute einfinden, gibt´s einfach auch viele Idioten.



gerad über den letzten Satz solltest dringend mal nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....na merkste was?


----------



## Lurka (31. Januar 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> gerad über den letzten Satz solltest dringend mal nachdenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach Gottchen, fühlt sich da wer auf den Schlips getreten, heh?

Aber was soll´s mit solchen Leuten rechnet man.

Dir passt meine Meinung aus meinem Post nicht? Dann bau doch erstmal mehr als ein Einsätzer zusammen, und bring was adäquates.
Bringen tuste nix ausser dem Kindergarten Style á la:"Du bist Doof"..."Nein DU bist Doof". Lächerlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (31. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch, bei McDonald's classic gab es einfach nur Burger in stylischen Styroporverpackungen und die Westernsoße hat man noch selber auf den McRib gemacht! Das war viel besser als heute!



Das schlimmste bei Deinem Vergleich ist nicht das, was die Fanbois Dir hier mit ihrem unbedarftem Applaus quittieren. WoW war nie "Haute Cuisine", sondern immer ein wenig die Kneipenküche um die Ecke - aber es hat halt mit ein paar Abstrichen sehr gut geschmeckt; meist bekömmlicher und von den Portionen her ein wenig größer als bei der Konkurrenz, die einen exquisiten Geschmack der Kundschaft voraussetzte, um mit wenig Inhalt auf dem Teller aufzuwarten.

Heute ist's "Fast Food" für den kleinen Appetit zwischendurch - schnell reingerannt, irgendwas mitgenommen. Die Laufkundschaft entspricht genau diesem Niveau. Der einzige Unterschied ist: Es gibt derzeit keinen "WoWKing"; deshalb hat "McWoW" noch die Krone inne - bis zum nächsten Hype.


----------



## Impostor (31. Januar 2009)

Kamos schrieb:


> Ab hier habe ich aufgehört zu lesen. Sowas schmerzt doch in den Augen. ^^



hat dir wohl nicht gefallen oder du hast dich angesprochen gefühlt
schade Dummschwätzerle
so Komiker wie dich hab ich nämlich drin erwähnt

also, wenn dir die Itemfarbe wichtiger ist als der Text bzw. das Item selbst
gib den lächerlichen Grund bei der Kündigung an


----------



## Totemkrieger (31. Januar 2009)

Lurka schrieb:


> Ach Gottchen, fühlt sich da wer auf den Schlips getreten, heh?
> 
> Aber was soll´s mit solchen Leuten rechnet man.
> 
> ...




Ich fühl mich durch deinen Post nicht angesprochen,also ruhig Kleener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WoW spiele ich schon etwas länger nicht mehr also>>>schlechtes Argument.

Du kannst dir meine Beiträge ein paar Seiten vorher durchlesen,ich hab wirklich besseres zu tun als jedem nochmal bis ins Detail zu posten was ich momentan von WoW halte.
Ich hoffe du verstehst das ^^

edit:Ich verstehe es wirklich,das viele es jetzt super toll finden,das sie auch mal raiden können,weils halt ,wie ein Vorredner schrieb,Fast-Food ist.
Wenn das Spaß macht jeden Encounter im halb Schlaf, mit halb besoffenen und nebenbei Tv Guckenden,zu legen......dann weiter machen D:
Mir persönlich zu langweilig!


----------



## Lurka (31. Januar 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du verstehst das ^^



Nee, meine Putze muss es mir grade erklären, während sie mir den Sabber abputzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein Post ist genau das was ich meine. Wenn Du ja schon länger nicht mehr spielst was lenkste dann dauernd deine ungelenke Prosa hier rein? Ausserdem..Wo bitte kam das zur Sprache? Ich hör das Teufelchen auf Deiner Schulter net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Kleener kannste übrigens behalten mijn Jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemkrieger (31. Januar 2009)

Lurka schrieb:


> Nee, meine Putze muss es mir grade erklären, während sie mir den Sabber abputzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn ich nicht spiele,darf ich dann keine Meinung mehr dazu haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann aus der Sicht eines Raiders sprechen,sowohl auch aus "Casualsicht" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach herrje....wie hab ich das vermisst.1000 kleine Geier die deinen Post zerpflücken und wieder zig Sachen rein interpretieren>thats the WoW Community(zumindest ein großer Teil)


----------



## Thrungal (31. Januar 2009)

Zum einen, von wegen der 11,5-Millionen-Lüge....

wenn das nicht hieb-und stichfest nachweisbar wäre, würden die Konkurrenten von AoC, HdR, oder was weiss ich, das schon lange und vor allem laut verkünden.

Warum spielt ihr WoW? Oder ein anderes Spiel?

Ich für meinen Teil, und vermutlich auch der Großteil der anderen, spiele wegen den Inhalten, sprich Story und Umgebung, als auch wegen der Community (anderes Thema).

Spielt ihr auch Offline-Spiele?
Spielt ihr die auch nur 1x durch und schmeisst sie dann weg, weils ja beim 2ten mal zu leicht ist?
Wenn nein, warum? 
Klar, Erfolg gibts keinen neuen, aber man kann sich an dem Spiel bespassen, Umgebung erkunden und was weiss ich noch.

Euch gehts nicht um den Spielinhalt, sondern um Eure Selbstdarstellung.

Wie Tikume das so witzig geschrieben hat:
Ihr seid der Herrgott und alle sollen das sehen.

Macht mal n TestAcc im RL und schaut, wie man mit so einer Einstellung durchkommt.


----------



## Hell99 (31. Januar 2009)

WoW war mal ein ort an dem man gerne war weil die leute noch freundlich und hilfsbereit waren,es waren schöne herausforderungen da die man nicht einfach so beweltigen konnte,es war auch ein genissen der landschaft gepart mit netten überaschungen,leider ist den massen an spielern das heute alles nicht mehr wichtig.
Es geht der masse nur mehr darum wer hat den grösten,längsten und mit den meisten dps.
Es ist traurig das zu verfolgen was die masse gepart mit Blizzard aus dem gemacht hat.
Ich war immer sehr erfreut ein item zu bekommen wofür ich mich richtig reinhängen musste,ein item was ich so bekamm auch wenns besser war hat mich bei weitem nicht so erfreut.
Leider gehts in WoW nur mehr darum sich zu zeigen wie gut mann ist was mann nicht alles hat,ja das haben wir auch gemacht weil mann stoltz drauf war aber heute kann es jeder noch so "un"fähige spieler auch hollen.(aauser pvp).
Also auf was soll ich dan noch stoltz sein warum soll ich mich dan noch für das item freun wenns eh jeder easy bekommen kann,wo ist die herausforderun,wo sind die netten hilfsbereiten leute gebliben die sich auch mal ne zeit für jemandem genomen haten um nen neuanfänger was zu erkleren.
Ich für meinen teil hab inis auch besucht um die dortige landschaft zu bestaunen aber leider gehts heute nur drum so schnell wie möglich alles umzuhaun und wider weg zu sein.
Ich find es schade das es so kommen musste.
Mann muss sich aber der masse irgendwo beugen deshalb hab ich aufgehört.
MfG
Hell99


----------



## battschack (31. Januar 2009)

Ihr liegt alle im sterben solltet mal lieber aufhören zu weiter leben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (31. Januar 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es wirklich,das viele es jetzt super toll finden,das sie auch mal raiden können,weils halt ,wie ein Vorredner schrieb,Fast-Food ist.
> Wenn das Spaß macht jeden Encounter im halb Schlaf, mit halb besoffenen und nebenbei Tv Guckenden,zu legen......dann weiter machen D:
> Mir persönlich zu langweilig!




Mir auch

Cornflakes kann ich auch empfehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Hell99 (31. Januar 2009)

Ihr liegt alle im sterben solltet mal lieber aufhören zu weiter leben.



Nein das hat mit dem alles nichts zu tun.
Ich für meinen teil hab mir neue herausforderungen gesucht in andern Spielen und bis heute nicht bereut.
Es ist nur schade wenn man mal wider ins forum schaut welche ausagen da fallen.
Ich finde es auch schade das euch die meinungen anderer so komplet egal ist.
Hauptsache ihr gebt euren senf dazu und könnt andere mit euren ausagen runterzihen.(nicht alle)
Den meisten ist es nur wichtig denn anderen auf den schlips zu tretten und sie in jeglicher art und weise blöd da stehn zu lassen.
Traurig aber wahr ist schon so als obs ein sport were.
Naja genau aber solche sachen gibt es in WoW auch.(leider)
So jetzt könnt ihr euren Sport weiter betreiben.
Viel spass noch dabei.
MfG
Hell99


----------



## JohnnyNRW (31. Januar 2009)

Hell99 hat vollkommen Recht. Es war wirklich mal schön und nett und ne hilfsbereite Community gabs auch. Nur ist genau das im Massenkonsum auf der Strecke geblieben. Blizzard mußte sich entscheiden, entweder dicke Umsätze und dafür Massenabfertigung auf Kosten der Storyline, des Spiels und des Unterhaltungswerts, oder eben riskieren Umsätze einzubüßen, dafür aber wieder knackige Instanzen einzuführen, die eben nur jeder 100ste im Spiel mal zu sehen bekommt.

Tja, der Massenkonsum hat gewonnen und das ist nicht nur bei WOW so. Es ist und bleibt zwar nur ein Spiel, aber eines der Besten, wenn nicht DAS BESTE, dass ich je gezockt hab. Und genau deshalb finde ich es schade, dass ich es langsam aber sicher an den Nagel hängen werde.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass sich das Game noch lange halten würde, wenn es mehrere Zielgruppen gleichzeitig erreicht. High End Content für die hardliner, die Taktik, Diskussion und ernsthaftes Spiel mögen sowie ein Massenprodukt in Form von Instanzen, wo Hans Wurst nach der Arbeit mal ne Stunde mit randoms durchrushen kann.

Aber in dem man alles auf "Billigniveau" anbietet, und nichts anderes sind die Inis in WOTLK, kann man das über kurz oder lang abhaken. Selbst diejenigen werden gehen, die jetzt gerade happy sind, "full epic" zu sein. Irgendwann ists einfach zu doof, nur rumzupullen, rumzubomben und rumzulooten, ohne Sinn und Verstand. 

Das einzige was mich im Moment noch hält, sind die wirklich schönen Quests und die neue Atmosphäre. Das ist echt gelungen. Nur damit man nicht alles negativ sieht. Aber mich nervt es auch gewaltig in SW oder wo auch immer, wirklich so gut wie jeden Spieler in T7 zu sehen. Und das 3 Monate nach Einführung des Addons.....

3 Monate nach BC hatten die meißten noch nichtmal den Kara Schlüssel.....nur mal so zum Vergleich!


----------



## Hell99 (31. Januar 2009)

@ JohnnyNRW
Ich spiele jetzt ein anderes mmorpg(name will ich nicht nenen weil WoWforum)und muss veststellen das dises Item und nur ich denken sich sehr schnell verbreitet.
Mann muss echt glück haben wenn man eine nette Gilde mit netten leuten trifft.
Ich hab da versucht nicht in einer massengilde zu landen und hatte echt glück bei meiner wahl.
Aber was ich sagen wolte ist das nicht nur die WoW comunity so ist sondern die denkweise auch leider auf die anderen mmorpgs übergreift.
Meiner meinung nach solten die Hersteller eine gute mischung aus causal und viel spielern machen damit so wie du schon gesagt hast jeder was davon hat.
Auch für mich war das alte WoW das beste Game,leider mitlerweile eines der schlechteren.
(meine meinung!!!!)Alles was WoW jetzt bieten kann haben andere mmorpgs in bessere form(ini,PvP)
Ich hoffe für Spieler so wie du es bist das sich das für euch in dem nächsten patch ändert ansonsten kann ich dir nur empfelen mal ein anderes mmorpg deiner wahl zu testen(mit absicht keine namen genant)
MfG
Hell99


----------



## goldenarrow (31. Januar 2009)

netter artikel - inhalt ok - es ist so.


----------



## Namir (31. Januar 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach einer, der es in gute Worte gefasst auf den Punkt bringt.


----------



## der Maddin (31. Januar 2009)

Moin ihr lieben,

Auch ich lese gerne threads, aber das hier ? Nee

Zunächst muss auch ich gestehen, das ich am 13-11-08 sofort mit meinem magier rüber nach nordend bin und Ja es waren so viele das beinhae das schiff gekäntert wäre. Mit Stufe 70 kam man da schon sehr gut zurecht, obwohl ich jedoch eingestehen muss das erst ab 74 die besseren Items sich klar abzeichneten als questbelohnung oder als Drop in den Ini's.

Was ich aber nicht verstanden habe, ist dass am 16-11-08, also 4 tage nach erscheinen des Addons, schon die ersten 80er char's überall auftauchten. Was haben die gemacht ? 4 tage dauerzocking ? Und ich denke genau diese Leute sind es die nun vor langerweile versuchen das spiel totzuquatschen. 

Habt ihr euch mal die zeit genommen, euch wirklich alles anzugucken als sofort alles zu sammeln und nach naxramas zu latschen, um da zu wüten und das wieder und wieder und wieder....

Ich bin mittlerweile bei 77 angekommen und ich habe noch immer Spass. Den lass ich mir auch nicht kaputtmachen von Ewignörglern die 20 Stunden am Tag in Raids rumhängen weil sie nix besseres zu tun haben. 

Und wie schon meine Vorredner sagten 12Millionen Spieler, selbst wenn sich 1/3 von WOW abspalten würde und nicht mehr zocken würde wäre WOW noch immer das meist gespielte MMO auf dem markt.

Fazit. Ums kurz zu machen. Ihr Mögt Wow nicht (mehr) ? Denn zockt doch Guildwars oder Rappelz oder Flyffy und wie sie nicht alle heissen.....oder legt euch einen freund / freundin zu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WOW lebt und so lange es Jünger wie uns gibt, bleibt es das auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgoron (31. Januar 2009)

Oh ja whine !

WoW macht jetzt vieleicht 11,5 Millionen Menschen wirklich Spass und nicht mehr nur 500 000.

Es macht keinen Spass mehr sich mit den Nachflogern der Kriegsgleven und Co in IF auf die Brücke zu stellen wie schade ^^


Bye


----------



## Smitti (31. Januar 2009)

Diejenigen, die WoW bereits seit Release spielen werden sich sicherlich noch an die Meldungen erinnern, dass WoW angeblich schon 14 Tage nach Veröffentlichung im Sterben lag.

Als dann BC veröffentlich wurde, war das nach messerscharfer Analyse vieler glaskugelbesitzender WoW-Spieler das Todesurteil für WoW. Irgendwann wurde dann Warhammer veröffentlicht und es war selbstverständlich wieder das Todesurteil von WoW. Von Herr der Ringe Online ganz zu schweigen.

Es ist also glasklar, dass WoW mit WotLK wieder einmal sterben wird - jezt muss man es nur noch irgendwie den Millionen aktiven Spielern weltweit schonend beibringen.


----------



## BimmBamm (31. Januar 2009)

der schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile bei 77 angekommen und ich habe noch immer Spass. Den lass ich mir auch nicht kaputtmachen von Ewignörglern die 20 Stunden am Tag in Raids rumhängen weil sie nix besseres zu tun haben.



Genau! Hier reden die Leute von den Heroics (die man erst ab 80 betreten kann) und Du willst Dir selbstverständlich Deine Meinung über Raids und Heroics bilden, ohne jemals auch nur einen Fuß dahin gesetzt zu haben!

Das ist nämlich das große Problem: Leute wollen da mitreden, wo sie nach Level-Stand überhaupt nicht mitreden können! Woher willst Du wissen, wie es in den späteren Inis oder gar Raids aussieht?



> Und wie schon meine Vorredner sagten 12Millionen Spieler, selbst wenn sich 1/3 von WOW abspalten würde und nicht mehr zocken würde wäre WOW noch immer das meist gespielte MMO auf dem markt.



Genau: Weil 8 Mio. Asiaten und 4 Mio. Russen/Amerikaner/Europäer dieses Spiel zocken, muß es ja gut sein! Wie die Bildzeitung! Oder der Bohlen-Roman! Oder McD! Oder Autobahn-Raser! Oder Moorhuhn! Das ist doch mal ein Argument! Leider glauben sehr viele Leute, daß _die Masse_ einfach für Qualität bürgt - und ehrlich gesagt finde ich das fast schon erschreckend!

Ich will da gar nicht auf ideologische Systeme hinaus - deren Untergang trotz Massebegeisterung sollte bekannt sein. Kommen wir zu handelsüblichen Beispielen, die völlig versagt haben, obwohl sie die obligatorische Masse bedient haben:

- Commodore: Absatzzahlen über 5 Millionen Exemplare in der Frühzeit der Home-Computer-Industrie - und dennoch pleite, weil man glaubte, zu wissen, was der Heimanwender wollte. In DE sind alleine vom Amiga 1.6 Mio. Exemplare abgesetzt worden (30 Mio. Exemplare weltweit vom C64). Hätte man bei Beginn und Höhepunkt des "C64" einen Niedergang dieser Firma prophezeit, wäre man wohl geteert und gefedert worden.

- Atari: Fast noch erfolgreicher als Commodore (30 Millionen Einheiten weltweit für das VCS2600 - da kann Blizz noch nicht mal ansatzweise mithalten) ist dank Fehlverhalten derjenigen, die glaubten, was sich verkaufen würde, in Bausch und Bogen pleite gegangen. Ironischerweise ist ein Teil der Firma heute zu "Activision" (wie in "Activision/Blizzard") gehörig.

Was lernt man daraus? _Das_ System von heute ist der Verlierer von morgen. Vertraue niemals (und schon gar nicht in nicht nachvollziehbare) Zahlen, die von irgendwelchen Unternehmen erreicht werden!


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Januar 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> ....
> Wie man sich noch damit rühmen kann, zur anspruchslosen Zielgruppe des AddOns zu gehören, entzieht sich völlig meinem Verständnis!



Und ich kann absolut nicht verstehen, wieso man ständig die eigenen Erfahrungen auf andere überbügeln muss.

Ja es es ist leichter als BC  aber ich finde es nicht zu leicht. Wir (Stammgruppe) sind grade dabei uns nach und nach durch die Heros zu wurschteln, finden das Event in HDS heftig und meiden HDB.  Demnächst ist dann vllt auch mal Naxx (10) dran
Gut dann stempelt mich das jetzt eben zu einem noobigen Nichtskönner ab. Wenn daraus jemand Befriedigung zieht und sich dann besser fühlt kann ich damit leben.
Ich jedenfalls hab Spaß beim Spiel, finde den Schwierigkeitsgrad angemessen und ihr könnt von mir aus schlechte Laune verbreiten bis ihr umfallt.


----------



## BimmBamm (31. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und ich kann absolut nicht verstehen, wieso man ständig die eigenen Erfahrungen auf andere überbügeln muss.
> 
> Ja es es ist leichter als BC  aber ich finde es nicht zu leicht. Wir (Stammgruppe) sind grade dabei uns nach und nach durch die Heros zu wurschteln, finden das Event in HDS heftig und meiden HDB.  Demnächst ist dann vllt auch mal Naxx (10) dran
> Gut dann stempelt mich das jetzt eben zu einem noobigen Nichtskönner ab. Wenn daraus jemand Befriedigung zieht und sich dann besser fühlt kann ich damit leben.



Wir reden hier von "Hero" und nicht von "Normal" (alles andere wäre erschreckend)?

Das HDS-Event in "Hero" ist mit ca. 1300 DPS und einem konzentriertem Tank sowie Heiler kein Problem. Raus aus den Flammen; Donnerknall bzw. Schockwelle (keine Ahnung, wie der Pala das macht - aber das ist entschieden einfacher) im richtigen Augenblick. DDs sollten das Fokusziel des Tanks (Taste "F") im Blick behalten, wenn der in der Lage ist, die Aggro aller Gegner zu ziehen.

"HdB" ist überhaupt kein Problem bis zu Loken - und der auch nicht. Ist der Heiler stark genug und haben alle Beteiligten mit Buffs ca. 17k Leben, sollte man einfach stehenbleiben, wenn Bewegungsunfähige dabei sind. Ansonsten hast Du links und rechts neben den Säulen einen klar abbegrenzten Bereich; da sollte der Tank (der sich selbst einen Totenkopf aufgemalt hat) stehen. Castet Loken seine Blitznova, rennst Du nach links hinter die gelbe Linie (und alle anderen, die vorher schon im Tank gestanden haben, genauso). Dort wird dann Loken getankt, bis das Blitznova-Spiel wieder losgeht. Ich habe den Kerl schon oft mit dieser Taktik erfolgreich mit Laufen und unterequipten (aber lauffreudigen) Leuten gelegt, daß ich mich frage, wo das Problem ist ("Schattenlabby" war bedeutend schwerer - aber da stand man auch nicht schon ein paar Wochen nach AddOn-Start).

Das "alte Königreich" ist meiner Meinung nach einen Tacken schwieriger, weil es da tatsächlich auf DPS ankommt, soll die bescheuerte Alte nicht in den Enrage gehen - und auch im "Wahnsinn" muß man zumindest beim Heiler je nach Char durchaus ein paar Fertigkeiten einsetzen!



> Ich jedenfalls hab Spaß beim Spiel, finde den Schwierigkeitsgrad angemessen und ihr könnt von mir aus schlechte Laune verbreiten bis ihr umfallt.



Das freut mich für Dich. Ich frage mich allerdings, wo Du in ein paar Wochen, wenn alle Rufe auf ehrfürchtig und jedes Teil aus den Heroics abgefarmt ist, Deinen Spaß herholst. Mein Main ist seit einigen Wochen soweit (Glöckchen[1] wird bis auf 25er-Raids nicht mehr ausgefahren); mein Tank braucht noch genau 2 Sachen aus den Heroics (wenn nicht heute in Naxx was besseres fällt - Marken hat auch dieser Char genug). Twinken? Das ist nicht mein Ding!

[1] Das Ding ist halt Jäger - vor dem Nerf war's relativ langweilig, obwohl mir im Raid alle möglichen Sonderaufgaben zugeteilt wurden (Rennen beim ersten Boss im Spinnenviertel; Leute rausballern beim Spinnenendboss; Tank bei den "Vier Reitern", selbst kiten bei den langsamen Schleimviechern - irgendwie war ich das "Mädchen für alles", auf den sich jeder verlassen hat. Bestes Beispiel Loatheb: "Bimmbamm ist hinter dem Boss und ballert die Sporen ab - der bekommt keine Heilung, wenn nicht unbedingt notwendig!" Heute macht den Job so ein beknackter Mage, weil bei mir ja LnL proccen könnte - völlig bescheuerte Skillung), aber dank BM-Nerf mach ich ja nur noch jede Menge unkontrollierten Schaden in der SV-Skillung. Als reiner DD darf ich jetzt also keine Sonderaufgaben mehr übernehmen, sondern nur noch Schaden am Boss etc. fahren, weil sonst mein Schaden verschwendet wäre. Gah! Noch mehr Langeweile durch mehr DPS! Das ist leider ein Punkt, den ich in den "Oh no! You nerfed BM!"-Threads nicht gefunden habe! Verdammt, das war die einzige Gelegenheit, wo ich mich noch konzentrieren und mich bewegen mußte! Mir doch scheißegal, ob das Pet gerade 32 % meines Schadens ohne meine Beteiligung einfährt - Hauptsache, ich kann mich bewegen und bringe dem Raid richtig was!

Wo ich gerade in Laberlaune und irgendwas von wegen Item-Geilheit lese: Da droppten doch letztens in Naxx die T7,5-Schultern. Der Tank, der bereits was bekommen hatte, ist Nr. 1 der Würfelliste; mein Char Nr. 2. Es liegt halt an mir, ob ich die Dinger möchte oder weiter gebe an den Tank. Der einzige andere Jäger im Raid fühlt sich von meiner Entscheidung (das Ding dem Tank zu geben und nicht an ihn weiterzureichen, weil er ja noch gar nix bekommen hat) so angepisst, daß er den Raid verlässt. Beim dohfen Instrukteur droppen dann wunderbare Jägerschultern mit besseren Stats als das T7,5-Teil - leider nur ein Char im Raid, der das gebrauchen und deshalb nicht mal würfeln braucht. Naja, die "Letzte Reise" hatten die Reiter auch noch in der Kiste - und wieder nur ein Char da, der "first need" hat...


----------



## Fonsy (31. Januar 2009)

Kurz vorab - ja ich hb noch kein 80-ziger Char!
Bei all den berechtigten Kritiken die ich jetzt gelesen habe mus man doch eins mal festhalten.

-die meisten negativen Eindrücke die hier beschrieben werden kommen doch von Spielern die schon kurz nach Start des Add ons max. Level erreicht haben oder irre ich mich?

-*sry muss lachen* ich weiss nicht mehr wie oft das vorher prophezeit wurde...

- mal Hand aufs Herz was habt ihr erwartet? - Ihr seid die absoluet Minderheit der Zielgruppe
  denn nicht jeder hat Zeit und/oder Lust 15 h / Tag in WoW zu investieren

- also was habt Ihr gedacht wie der Content aussieht? - so schwer das von ca. 12 Mio. Spielern vllt.
  1 Mio. den Endcontent schafft? lächerlich sag ich da nur 

- freut euch doch drüber das Ihr alles locker schafft aber nein Ihr wollt wipen und wipen und wipen

- da frag ich mich wass die ganzen "sry keine lust dich mittzunehmen wollen nich ständig wipen" Kommentare in den channel sollen??

- kann nur darüber lachen wie kurzsichtig es ist sich nach dem addon in 4 tagen auf lv. 80 zu pushen alles zu farmen/raiden/clearen und dann nach 4 Wochen zu wundern warum der Content so leicht ist....hmm

-auch mal drüber nachdenken was so mancher alles an addons benutzt um das gameplay zu vereinfachen!! - schaltet doch mal alle ab und dann lv. nochmal von 70 auf 80 FullT7 mal sehen wie einfach das dann wird...


Abschliessend muss ich sagen der Thread ist gut geschrieben/argumentiert aber am Ende doch nur mimimi über die eigene Unfähigkeit sich einen 2 Jahres Content auch entsprechend einzuteilen, Item geilheit sei dank!!


/game on


----------



## der Maddin (31. Januar 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Das freut mich für Dich. Ich frage mich allerdings, wo Du in ein paar Wochen, wenn alle Rufe auf ehrfürchtig und jedes Teil aus den Heroics abgefarmt ist, Deinen Spaß herholst. Mein Main ist seit einigen Wochen soweit (Glöckchen[1] wird bis auf 25er-Raids nicht mehr ausgefahren); mein Tank braucht noch genau 2 Sachen aus den Heroics (wenn nicht heute in Naxx was besseres fällt - Marken hat auch dieser Char genug). Twinken? Das ist nicht mein Ding!




Das ist genau das was ich meine. Du bist wahrscheinlich einer der schon 4 tage nach release seinen main auf 80 hatte und nun vor lange weile rum druckts und nimma weiss was er machen soll. Wenn twinken nicht dein ding ist und anderen helfen auch nicht, nun ich denke dann hast du den sinn und zweck des spiel doch weit verfehlt und du solltest dir ein anderes zulegen. Wie wärs mit Flyffy, da kannst du auf niedliche kleine wuffeln Knuffeln losdräschen

Wenn dein Missmut über die Einfachheit von 70-80 sich darin äussert, andere meinungen zu ignorieren oder gar deine eigne als "DIE WAHRHEIT" hinzustellen tust du mir leid, ehrlich.

Zu deiner frage
Was würde ich in ein paar wochen machen, wenn ich 80 bin ? Hmm Die Frage ist gut. Aber darüber mache ich mir dann sorgen und nicht schon im vorfeld. Denn es gibt noch viel zu tun für mich. Belohnung abkassieren, neue gegnen entdecken Ruf farmen und anderen helfen, das sind die Dinge die ich dann vermutlich machen werde. Und bis ich soweit bin und alles erledigt habe was zu erledigen möglich ist, ist garantiert schon ein neues Addon oder zumindest etwas ähnlich verfügbar. Denn BLIZZARD wird nun sicher nicht sich zurücklehnen und sich die nächsten monate ausruhen. Die basteln mit sicherheit schon an neuen Projekten.


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Januar 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Das HDS-Event in "Hero" ist mit ca. 1300 DPS und einem konzentriertem Tank sowie Heiler kein Problem. Raus aus den Flammen; Donnerknall bzw. Schockwelle (keine Ahnung, wie der Pala das macht - aber das ist entschieden einfacher) im richtigen Augenblick. DDs sollten das Fokusziel des Tanks (Taste "F") im Blick behalten, wenn der in der Lage ist, die Aggro aller Gegner zu ziehen.
> 
> ...



Klar hero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es mag ja sein das es für DICH kein problem ist, genau das meine ich doch die ganze Zeit.
Für uns ist es nicht einfach Wir haben es auch schon geschafft (unser letztes Gruppenmitglied fiel um während die Erfolgsmeldung kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), aber das kann man nicht als einfach bezeichnen. Einfach ist nun mal ein relativer Begriff, warum rede ich da dauernd gegen Wände ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe jetzt grade geschafft, den Tankgürtel für 40 Marken zu holen, dann hab ich das Schwert aus der Burg und die schönen lila Sachen die ich schmieden bzw. im AH kaufen kann. Bis ich alle Rufe auf ehrfürchtig habe, und jedes Teil aus den Heros gefarmt habe dauert es bei MIR Monate nicht Wochen.
Also noch viel Spaß vor mir. Und wenn es schwerer wäre es vermutlich frustrierend, so hab ich die Hoffnung das ich tatsächlich mal soweit komme.
Aus meiner subjektiven Sicht also alles bestens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (31. Januar 2009)

Namir schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach einer, der es in gute Worte gefasst auf den Punkt bringt.



Wenn das so ist - was machst Du noch hier? Warum drückst Du der völlig unfähigen Firma Blizzard noch Geld in den Allerwertesten?


----------



## BimmBamm (31. Januar 2009)

der schrieb:


> Das ist genau das was ich meine. Du bist wahrscheinlich einer der schon 4 tage nach release seinen main auf 80 hatte und nun vor lange weile rum druckts und nimma weiss was er machen soll. Wenn twinken nicht dein ding ist und anderen helfen auch nicht, nun ich denke dann hast du den sinn und zweck des spiel doch weit verfehlt und du solltest dir ein anderes zulegen. Wie wärs mit Flyffy, da kannst du auf niedliche kleine wuffeln Knuffeln losdräschen



Falsch! Ich bin einer, der mit 2 Chars nicht mehr weiß, was er in WoW machen soll. Das wüßtest Du auch, wenn Du meine Postings aufmerksam gelesen hättest.

Was Deine Meinung sonst betrifft: Die Spieler sind nicht dazu da, sich ein sehr begrenztes Produkt häppchenweise (10 Minuten am Tag etwa) einzuverleiben, sondern das Produkt hat für die Unterhaltung zu sorgen. Das ist nämlich der Sinn und Zweck eines _bezahlten_ Produktes. 

Was Deine sonstigen Vorschläge angeht, sehe ich nirgendwo ein Argument. Nur zum Verständnis: Dämliche Provokationen und dümmliche Flames sind keine Diskussionsgrundlage. Es gibt mit Sicherheit Seiten im I-Net, die Dir die Grundlagen einer Diskussion erläutern. Das sollte man eigentlich in der Schule beigebracht bekommen haben.



> Wenn dein Missmut über die Einfachheit von 70-80 sich darin äussert, andere meinungen zu ignorieren oder gar deine eigne als "DIE WAHRHEIT" hinzustellen tust du mir leid, ehrlich.



Lerne lesen! Schreib Dich nicht ab! Gehe dazu bitte meine Postings in diesem Thread durch (das ist viel verlangt, ich weiß! Dazu muß man sich tatsächlich durch einen Thread durchwühlen, damit man nicht Müll schreibt, der Seiten vorher abgehakt ist). Gibt es den Ausdruck "Verständnis-Legasthenie"? 

Du magst mir schreiben, wo ich mich über den Bereich "70-80" auslasse. Ich kann Dir allerdings zeigen, wo ich mich über Leute auslasse, die den Bereich ab 80 nicht kennen und dennoch glauben, eine Meinung dazu zu haben. 

Du bist ein gar nicht so neuer Fall: Du lässt Dich nicht über den Bereich aus, den Du nicht kennst, Du lässt Dich über Leute aus, die einen Bereich kritisieren, den Du nicht kennst. Starke Leistung! Nennt sich "Fanboiismus".


----------



## Hangatyr (31. Januar 2009)

Dann gehe ich doch glatt sofort, mit dem "Sterbendem" spielen, bevor es mir hier die Tränen in die Augen treibt.


*schnief*


so long


----------



## BimmBamm (31. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Es mag ja sein das es für DICH kein problem ist, genau das meine ich doch die ganze Zeit.
> Für uns ist es nicht einfach Wir haben es auch schon geschafft (unser letztes Gruppenmitglied fiel um während die Erfolgsmeldung kam
> 
> 
> ...



Und was schreib ich hier die ganze Zeit von konsequenter Umsetzung zweier Schwierigkeitsgrade? Auch für die Wände? Das ist "heroic"; da sollte man schon ein paar Schwierigkeiten haben - und da sollte man froh sein, wenn man das im derzeitigen Equip mal eben so schafft. 

Es sollte aber nicht so sein, daß ein Gro der Spieler das mal "eben so" hinbiegt - in "heroic" sollte man eben derbe auf die Schnauze bekommen. Und erzähl mir bitte nicht, ihr hättet zur Abwechslung mal ein wenig CC ausprobiert...



> Ich habe jetzt grade geschafft, den Tankgürtel für 40 Marken zu holen, dann hab ich das Schwert aus der Burg und die schönen lila Sachen die ich schmieden bzw. im AH kaufen kann. Bis ich alle Rufe auf ehrfürchtig habe, und jedes Teil aus den Heros gefarmt habe dauert es bei MIR Monate nicht Wochen.



Als Tank brauchst Du keine Rufe auf "ehrfürchtig" (außer Kirin Tor). Krit-immun bist Du eh mit Zeuch aus dem Ah. Der Rest ergibt sich von selbst. Und ich habe immer noch nicht das verdammte Schwert aus TU - oder die "samtweiche Essenz" oder wie immer die heißt aus Nerub. Verdammter Glückspilz! Gibt es für Gnomenkrieger mit dem Namen "Knuff" nicht eh Vergünstigungen (meine Gnomen-Def-Kriegerin heißt immerhin nur "Sterilisiria" - was sich durchaus mit dem Bereich, wo das Mädel allgemein hinschlägt, erklären läßt)?


----------



## Haumichklein (31. Januar 2009)

Also, dem Spiel wurde hier unrecht getan, die Instanzen mögen zwar nicht sonderlich schwer sein, aber bei Malygos und Sartharion +Add´s geht auf 1ßer noch ab^^

mfg Haumichklein


----------



## Lizard King (31. Januar 2009)

Ach alles quatsch, wenn er gerade keinen Spass mehr am Spiel hat und/oder mit seinen Gildenkollegen ncihts mehr anfangen kann
dann soll er halt mal ne Pause machen oder aufhören.
das ist schon gut, aber WoW wird nicht eher Sterben bis Blizz einen Nachfolger rausbringt...

nach paar Monaten kommen die meisten eh wieder zurück weil es kaum ordentliche und vergleichbare Alternativen gibt.


----------



## Siilverberg (31. Januar 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Falsch! Ich bin einer, der mit 2 Chars nicht mehr weiß, was er in WoW machen soll. Das wüßtest Du auch, wenn Du meine Postings aufmerksam gelesen hättest.
> 
> Was Deine Meinung sonst betrifft: Die Spieler sind nicht dazu da, sich ein sehr begrenztes Produkt häppchenweise (10 Minuten am Tag etwa) einzuverleiben, sondern das Produkt hat für die Unterhaltung zu sorgen. Das ist nämlich der Sinn und Zweck eines _bezahlten_ Produktes.
> 
> Was Deine sonstigen Vorschläge angeht, sehe ich nirgendwo ein Argument. Nur zum Verständnis: Dämliche Provokationen und dümmliche Flames sind keine Diskussionsgrundlage. Es gibt mit Sicherheit Seiten im I-Net, die Dir die Grundlagen einer Diskussion erläutern. Das sollte man eigentlich in der Schule beigebracht bekommen haben.




Hey sag mal kommt mir das nur so vor oder bist du im Begriff das selbe zu tun zwar auf einer andren Ebene aber auf die selbe art und weise, seinen Gegenüber als diskusions unfähig hinzustellen und nur die eigne Meinung als "DIE MEINUNG" ist schon irgendwie traurig

aber du sagt selbst du hast 2 vollequipte 80 das unterstreicht im grunde wirklich nur das argument das du im Game durchrushts und dich nu wunderst das es zu einfach ist.


Für Jemanden wie mich der Koch Azubi ist und wirklich am Wochenende und auch teilweise 10h am Arbeiten muss ist das Casulalastigere wotlk einfach ein Segen ich konnte in passater Geschwindigkeit auf 80 level mich equipen und mich nun auf Ulduar freuen den ich hab den Content mit 10er Raids allesamt durch und trotzdem macht mir das spiel Spass wie nie vorallem da ich in einer gut funktionierenden Gilde bin wo nicht nur jeder das imba roxxor äpix haben will sonder wir uns gegeseitig unterstützen.


----------



## garius74 (31. Januar 2009)

Ach, was bin ich froh, dass ich das Geld für die WOTLK Verpackung gespart habe und mein Druide seinen verdienten Altersruhestand im Wald genießen kann. (Hat man sich mit 70 ja auch verdient, die Rente)

Allerdings gebe ich zu, dass der Unterhaltungswert von WOW immer noch hoch ist - das Stöbern hier im Forum erheitert mich jeden Morgen, auch wegen des erleichternden Gedankens nicht mehr Teil dieser "mimimi-Kindergartenwelt" zu sein.

Viel Spaß in Nordend... friert nicht fest.


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Januar 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Und was schreib ich hier die ganze Zeit von konsequenter Umsetzung zweier Schwierigkeitsgrade? Auch für die Wände? Das ist "heroic"; da sollte man schon ein paar Schwierigkeiten haben - und da sollte man froh sein, wenn man das im derzeitigen Equip mal eben so schafft.
> 
> Es sollte aber nicht so sein, daß ein Gro der Spieler das mal "eben so" hinbiegt - in "heroic" sollte man eben derbe auf die Schnauze bekommen. Und erzähl mir bitte nicht, ihr hättet zur Abwechslung mal ein wenig CC ausprobiert...



Aber dann war es doch für uns genau richtig. Ja wir nutzen CC (wir sind Deutsche, was bezahlt wird wird auch benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Wir haben derbe auf die Fresse bekommen also war der Schwierigkeitsgrad für uns genau richtig.
Das mit dem Gro der Spieler ist denke ich der Punkt an dem man sich am trefflichsten zanken kann, weil keiner Zahlen hat. Auf das Gro der Spieler dich ich kenne trifft das jedenfalls nicht zu, aber man weiß ja gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern und so ist meine FL natürlich eine sehr subjektive Auswahl "aller" Spieler




BimmBamm schrieb:


> Als Tank brauchst Du keine Rufe auf "ehrfürchtig" (außer Kirin Tor). Krit-immun bist Du eh mit Zeuch aus dem Ah. Der Rest ergibt sich von selbst. Und ich habe immer noch nicht das verdammte Schwert aus TU - oder die "samtweiche Essenz" oder wie immer die heißt aus Nerub. Verdammter Glückspilz! Gibt es für Gnomenkrieger mit dem Namen "Knuff" nicht eh Vergünstigungen (meine Gnomen-Def-Kriegerin heißt immerhin nur "Sterilisiria" - was sich durchaus mit dem Bereich, wo das Mädel allgemein hinschlägt, erklären läßt)?



Unsere Gruppe besteht aus 5 Leuten und das was ich gesagt habe trifft weitgehend auf alle zu.
Und das Schwert ist, und ich habe nochmal nachgelesen ich habs richtig geschrieben, aus der Burg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gnomkrieger namens Knuff sind schon so benachteiligt das sie jeden Vorteil brauchen den sie bekommen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sterilisiria ist nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (31. Januar 2009)

Siilverberg schrieb:


> aber du sagt selbst du hast 2 vollequipte 80 das unterstreicht im grunde wirklich nur das argument das du im Game durchrushts und dich nu wunderst das es zu einfach ist.



Ein Spiel, in dem man mit 2 Chars eben "durchrushen" kann (was immer das wirklich ist) ist was? Wenig ergiebig? Einfach? Fällt da was auf oder muß man den Holzhammer bemühen?



> Für Jemanden wie mich der Koch Azubi ist und wirklich am Wochenende und auch teilweise 10h am Arbeiten muss ist das Casulalastigere wotlk einfach ein Segen ich konnte in passater Geschwindigkeit auf 80 level mich equipen und mich nun auf Ulduar freuen den ich hab den Content mit 10er Raids allesamt durch und trotzdem macht mir das spiel Spass wie nie vorallem da ich in einer gut funktionierenden Gilde bin wo nicht nur jeder das imba roxxor äpix haben will sonder wir uns gegeseitig unterstützen.



Abgesehen davon, daß man Deinen Post kaum entziffern kann, ziehst Du gerade die "Casual-Mimimi-Karte": "Das ist soooo zeitaufwendig, da kann ich nicht mithalten!" 

Zeitaufwand ist nicht gleich Schwierigkeitsgrad. Wie kommt ihr alle auf dieses schmale Brett, zumal es Leute gibt, die trotz drei Schichten und wenig Zeit in BT standen? Lag es nicht doch am Schwierig- bzw. Organisationsgrad, den die meisten Leute eben nicht bewältigen konnten? 

Was hilft es euch, nach kürzester Zeit die Heroes und Naxx (gerade für letzteres braucht es enormen Zeitaufwand, den die "Casuals" angeblich gar nicht haben) durchzufarmen, wenn angeblich in Ulduar wieder Gildenzusammenspiel gefragt ist? Ist's schwer, meckert alles, weil sie es nicht sehen können ("bin Casual *wein*). Ist's leicht, freut ihr euch über die "Casual"-Politik von Blizzard ("for the bad players") - und neidet wieder allen sogenannten "Pros ohne RL, die eh nur Hartz-IV kassieren" die Erfolge.

Es freut euch nicht, daß es "casual" ist (was bedeutet, daß es einen leichteren Zugang ohne farmen gibt); es freut euch, weil es _leicht_ geworden ist. Und jeder Spieler, der es eben nicht leicht möchte, ist ein "verdammter Pro, der anderen nix gönnt und eh nur arbeitslos ist."

Daß es tatsächlich Spieler geben könnte, die in einem Spiel eben Spaß durch Herausforderung neben der Arbeit suchen, das kommt euch merkwürdigerweise gar nicht in den Sinn. Daß diese Spieler sogar sehr erfolgreich sind und weniger Zeit als der Casual investieren, weil sie eben organisiert spielen, das darf gar nicht erst sein. Und erst gar nicht, daß diese Spieler sogar ein wenig besser ihre Klasse beherrschen als die anderen (und nein, dazu gehöre ich nicht wirklich - mit den Top-Spielern, die ich kennengelernt habe, würde ich mich nicht mal im Ansatz vergleichen).


----------



## Shintuargar (31. Januar 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Genau: Weil 8 Mio. Asiaten und 4 Mio. Russen/Amerikaner/Europäer dieses Spiel zocken, muß es ja gut sein! Wie die Bildzeitung! Oder der Bohlen-Roman! Oder McD! Oder Autobahn-Raser! Oder Moorhuhn! Das ist doch mal ein Argument! Leider glauben sehr viele Leute, daß _die Masse_ einfach für Qualität bürgt - und ehrlich gesagt finde ich das fast schon erschreckend!
> 
> Ich will da gar nicht auf ideologische Systeme hinaus - deren Untergang trotz Massebegeisterung sollte bekannt sein.



Da schiesst du meiner Meinung nach am Ziel weit vorbei. Und irgendwie versuchst du doch eine Verknüpfung zwischen WoW Begeisterung und z.B. dem Nationalsozialismus zu ziehen. Auf den wolltest du nämlich hinaus. Das ist schon sehr paranoid und ich gehe da auch mal nicht weiter drauf ein. Mittlerweile solltest du selbst gemerkt haben, wie panne das Statement ist.

Weiterhin denke ich, dass es völlig unsinnig ist zu behaupten, WoW hat deshalb soviele Spieler weil alle es spielen. Was ist denn das für eine Sicht? Das mag bei den kleinen Teenies auf dem Schulhof VIELLEICHT noch funktionieren, wo man nicht dazu gehört wenn man nicht die gleichen Markenklamotten trägt (oder WoW spielt). Du willst uns doch nicht allen ernstes verkaufen, dass alle Bildzeitungsleser denken, die Bild steht für absolute journalistische Qualität weil die eine so hohe Auflage hat? Oder McD, die sind einfach öfter vertreten als Burger King (zumindest bei uns). Ich kenne einige, die würden lieber zum King gehen, aber es ist keines in der Nähe bzw. liegt auf dem Weg (inklusive mir). Also geht es zu McD. Und nicht weil die Masse dahin rennt. In diese Beispiele rein passen Moorhuhn und Autobahnraser eigentlich nicht, da gab es vielleicht einen kleinen Hype drum am Anfang, aber die Dinger interessiert heute keine Sau mehr. Ich kenne auch niemanden der in Moorhuhn mehr als einen lustigen Minizeitvertreib gesehen hat.

Das einzige, was "Masse" schafft, ist ein gewisses Maß an Interesse zu wecken. Das spielen 12 Millionen? Das schau ich mir mal an. ABER dann wird eine Entscheidung getroffen, spiele ich es weiter oder nicht? Und die ist völlig unabhängig von 12 Millionen anderen. Egal ob Blizzard, Bild oder McD, alle haben etwas gemeinsam...sie sind in der Öffentlichkeit präsenter als andere und werden dadurch eher wahrgenommen. Aber auch dies ist nicht mehr als ein Interesse wecken. Ob man damit etwas anfangen kann, ist von jedem selbst abhängig.

Zu guter Letzt könnte ich auch behaupten, alle die nicht das machen, was die Masse für gut befindet, hält sich für eine Elite mit der keiner konkurrieren kann. Sie machen es aber nicht, weil es deren Überzeugung ist, sondern weil sie einfach nicht zu Masse gehören wollen. Sobald sich keine Sau mehr (um mal bei deinen Beispielen zu bleiben) um Bild, McD, Autobahnraser und Moorhuhn schert und sich die Masse an den Dingen labt, die die sogenannte "Elite" vorher nutzte, wirst du die Elite im MCD sitzen sehen...

Schwachsinn? Durchaus, aber die gleiche Analogie zu deinen Thesen die du hier aufstellst.


----------



## BimmBamm (31. Januar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Da schiesst du meiner Meinung nach am Ziel weit vorbei. Und irgendwie versuchst du doch eine Verknüpfung zwischen WoW Begeisterung und z.B. dem Nationalsozialismus zu ziehen. Auf den wolltest du nämlich hinaus. Das ist schon sehr paranoid und ich gehe da auch mal nicht weiter drauf ein. Mittlerweile solltest du selbst gemerkt haben, wie panne das Statement ist.



Aufgehört zu lesen. Da stand mehr hinter meinem Posting - explizit mehr; und nix hatte mit Godwin zu tun. Den Schwachsinn, den Du wahrscheinlich in Deiner weiteren Schreibe verzapfst, tu ich mir nicht an. Den "Godwin"[1] gebe ich einfach nur an Deine Adresse zurück!

[1] http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwins_Gesetz


----------



## BuzzerBeater (31. Januar 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> wie naiv du doch bist, du glaubst ja wohl selbst nicht das Blizzard in Ihren zahlen eine Zahl hat die auch nur annähernd der Warheit entspricht ?
> 
> Ja ich weis, die Flamer werden jetzt sagen "lol nap wow hat 12 mio spieler" aber woran natürlich keiner denkt ist das die zahl der inaktiven leute die schon lange aufgehört haben und vor allem jetzt aufhören weil eben mit dem AddOn wow nicht grad besser wurde, auch zugezählt wird, ich gehe sogar so weit wenn ich mir die server ansehe das ich sage das diese 12 Mio auf knapp 7 mio geschrumpft sind, davon ziehen wir dann ausländer ab und bleiben bei den deutschen, weil uns ist es scheisegal was amis und co zocken.
> 
> ...



Naja verschätz dich mal nicht.

Alleine 8-9 Millionen CHINESEN spielen WoW, was wirklich ein beachtlicher Anteil ist.

"Inaktive Accounts" werden nicht!!! mitgezählt. Es gab mal einen fetten Post dazu, dass nur im moment der Zählung AKTIVE und BEZAHLTE Accounts gezählt werden, sonst würde ich ganz ehrlich fast sagen könnten sie schon 100Millionen "User" zählen, wenn man sich mal die weltweiten Verkaufszahlen von WoW anschaut, aber auf die Idee kommst du ja nicht.

Desweiteren scheinst du ja zu ignorant für Kritik zu sein und schreibst deshalb von vornerein, dass du eh keine "Flames" beantwortest.

Also schönen Tag noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Januar 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Daß es tatsächlich Spieler geben könnte, die in einem Spiel eben Spaß durch Herausforderung neben der Arbeit suchen, das kommt euch merkwürdigerweise gar nicht in den Sinn. Daß diese Spieler sogar sehr erfolgreich sind und weniger Zeit als der Casual investieren, weil sie eben organisiert spielen, das darf gar nicht erst sein. Und erst gar nicht, daß diese Spieler sogar ein wenig besser ihre Klasse beherrschen als die anderen (und nein, dazu gehöre ich nicht wirklich - mit den Top-Spielern, die ich kennengelernt habe, würde ich mich nicht mal im Ansatz vergleichen).



Lass es mich so zusammenfassen.

1) Es gibt Spieler die einen knackigen Content mit gehobenem Anspruch suchen. Entwerder weil sie ihre Klasse gut beherrschen oder weil sie vllt. fehelnden Skill mit sehr viel Zeit kompensieren können oder, nochbesser, sogar über beides verfügen.
Ein nachvollziehbares und vernünftiges Anliegen. Schließlich möchte man für seine 13 Euronen ja auch nen erfreulichen Gegenwert haben

2) Es gibt Spieler die weniger gut spielen oder wenig Zeit besitzen oder noch schlimmer beides (Ich zum Beispiel) Die freuen sich über ein Spiel das ihnen entgegenkommt, so dass sie auch das Gefühle haben für ihre 13 Euronen was zu reissen und vorwärts zu kommen und nicht die ewigen Letzen zu sein.
Aus meiner Sicht ebenfalls ein nachvollziehbares Anliegen (vorallem, da es ja mein Anliegen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

So nun habe ich das unverschämte Glück, das mein Anliegen und die aktuelle Firmenpolitik von Blizz weitgehend deckungsgleich sind (Juhu) wogegen das Anliegen der Gruppe 1 doch sehr divergiert. 

Mich freuts, dich ärgerts. Du hast deine Konsequenzen gezogen (schade) wäre es andersherum, wäre es vermutlich mein Abo was auslaufen würde.


Edit: Danke Gowind Gesetz kannte ich noch nicht, dafür ein dickes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (31. Januar 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Aufgehört zu lesen. Da stand mehr hinter meinem Posting - explizit mehr; und nix hatte mit Godwin zu tun. Den Schwachsinn, den Du wahrscheinlich in Deiner weiteren Schreibe verzapfst, tu ich mir nicht an. Den "Godwin"[1] gebe ich einfach nur an Deine Adresse zurück!
> 
> [1] http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwins_Gesetz



Ich bleibe trotzdem dabei. Da ändern auch deine subtilen Versuche nichts daran, dass du versuchst krampfhaft Vergleiche zu ziehen.

Mit dem besagtem Satz hast du die Analogie zum NS-Regime gezogen, da dieses ein Massenphänomen war welches am Ende unterging. Jeder hier kennt das, nahezu jeder wird das so interpretieren. Also versuch du doch nicht so zu tun, als ob ich versuche mit der Nazikeule die Diskussion zu beenden. Wenn überhaupt, bringst du sie selbst in Spiel.

Deine dünnhäutige Reaktion bestätigt meine Vermutungen.

Achja, mir ist es wurscht ob du dir den Rest angetan hast. Hauptsache andere tun es und bilden sich ihre Ansichten. Ich werde mir deine Beiträge trotzdem weiter zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## Gronn (31. Januar 2009)

Sobald ein neuer raid ins spiel kommt wird das 100% anders weil bei so viel gemaule das dass spiel zu leicht ist wird blizz sicher nicht weghören


----------



## BimmBamm (31. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> So nun habe ich das unverschämte Glück, das mein Anliegen und die aktuelle Firmenpolitik von Blizz weitgehend deckungsgleich sind (Juhu) wogegen das Anliegen der Gruppe 1 doch sehr divergiert.
> 
> Mich freuts, dich ärgerts. Du hast deine Konsequenzen gezogen (schade) wäre es andersherum, wäre es vermutlich mein Abo was auslaufen würde.



Der Kompromiss: "Normal-Inis", die nicht einfach als "Lückenfüller" dienen - und entsprechenden Loot für die "Normal"-Raids abschmeissen. Darüberhinaus "heroics", die gewissen Zugangsbeschränkungen unterliegen - und auch Loot für "Heroic"-Raids ergeben. Wer nicht in die 25er möchte, braucht sich auch nicht den Cash'n'Carry-Inhalt antun. Und jeder könnte sich den gesamten Inhalt anschauen.

Wo läge das Problem? Jeder hätte seinen Bereich. Ist's, weil die "heroic"-Leute immer noch in besseren Epics rumlaufen? Wäre mir scheissegal! Ich habe immer gesagt: Jeder kann das Teil geschenkt bekommen, das ich mir gerade erspielt habe. 

Sicher gibt es Leute, die anderen die Items nicht gönnen - aber die gibt es auf beiden Seiten. War es nicht geplant, daß jeder sich den Content anschauen kann? Warum dann 25er mit besserem Loot leichter als die "Casual"-10er? Kommt mir nicht wieder mit "Ulduar wird schwerer". Den Ulduar-Loot wird man auch mit Ehrenemblemen zum Teil kaufen können!

Es ist eh fast davon auszugehen, daß im nächsten Contentpatch T7 komplett gegen Marken zu erwerben sein wird - mit dem Argument, daß auch Leute, die Naxx nie gesehen haben, Zugang zu Ulduar erhalten sollten. Und die WoW-Gemeinde hier wird jubeln... auch wenn keine Sau mehr Heroics und Naxx abklappern wird, weil jeder nur damit beschäftigt ist, für Ehrenmarke-Raids Leute mit entsprechender Ausrüstung und Erfahrung und DPS aufzugabeln...

Wird wie Kara-Marken-Runs - nur diesmal ist nicht nur euer Equip wichtig, sondern auch eure Erfolge (nix Erfahrung, nix mitnehmen) - und die schlägt man halt im Arsenal nach!


----------



## Cera2 (31. Januar 2009)

Stimme deinem Gildenkollegen bei.
Die RICHTIGEN Spieler werden verarscht und die Geglegenheitsspieler räumen dick ab.
Darauf haben sie lange gewartet, verstehe ich auf der einen Seite aber auch.
Nur wer keine Zeit für das Spiel hat, soll lieber HelloKitty Online oder die Siedler spielen.


----------



## -M-i-k-E (31. Januar 2009)

casuals geht rl habn und gebt uns süchtlern wow wieder zurück =(


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Januar 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wo läge das Problem? Jeder hätte seinen Bereich. Ist's, weil die "heroic"-Leute immer noch in besseren Epics rumlaufen? Wäre mir scheissegal! Ich habe immer gesagt: Jeder kann das Teil geschenkt bekommen, das ich mir gerade erspielt habe.



Da stimmen wir überein, das geht mir prinzipiell genauso.

Allerdings sagte schon der bekannte Philosoph Hannibal Lector " wir begehren was wir täglich sehen"

Du darfst den human factor nicht außer acht lassen. Neid, Geldtungsbedüfnis etc. sind da und sind nicht wegdiskutierbar (und ich werde den Teufel tun und mich davon ganz ausnehmen). 
Und insofern ist dein System zwar rein logisch logisch allerdings rein menschlich zum scheitern verurteilt.
Aber du bist Programmierer, was weisst du schon von Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tausendbuffed (31. Januar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> "WoW liegt im Sterben!



Sorry, nicht aufgepasst!

/target WoW
/cast "große Welle der Heilung"

....so, weiter geht's  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (31. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> McDonald's liegt im Sterben!
> 
> Ich weiß noch, bei McDonald's classic gab es einfach nur Burger in stylischen Styroporverpackungen und die Westernsoße hat man noch selber auf den McRib gemacht! Das war viel besser als heute!
> 
> ...



UND DER CHICKEN BURGER KOSTET 1,50€!!!


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Januar 2009)

Cera2 schrieb:


> Stimme deinem Gildenkollegen bei.
> Die RICHTIGEN Spieler werden verarscht und die Geglegenheitsspieler räumen dick ab.
> Darauf haben sie lange gewartet, verstehe ich auf der einen Seite aber auch.
> Nur wer keine Zeit für das Spiel hat, soll lieber HelloKitty Online oder die Siedler spielen.



Ich halte hier mal ganz frech fest, das es mich irgendwie gar nicht wundert, dass ein RICHTIGER Spieler wie du so eine bescheuerte (sorry netter gehts nicht) Sig hat

Lord have mercy


----------



## Kurushimi (31. Januar 2009)

man sollte mal darüber nachdenken das wow für den betreiber ein kommerzielles produkt ist. powergamer stellen nur einen geringen prozentsatz der zielgrupe, die mit wow angesprochen werden soll. daher werden die inhalte weichgespült um eine möglichst grosse zielgruppe zu erreichen. blizz scheisst auf ein paar verlorene powergamerkunden wenn sie dafür viele gelegenheitsspieler bekommen.

der gelegenheitsspieler is vor allem pflegeleichter und verlangt net dauernd neuen content

10mio + kunden sind imho noch kein grund von "liegt im sterben " zu reden- wenn ein online game unter 100k kunden fällt, dann isses bald tot weils nichtmehr wirtschaftlich is- und das is was für den betreiber zählt


----------



## Ricardo34 (31. Januar 2009)

Respekt: wirklich beeindruckend geschrieben und in vielen Punkten bin ich der gleichen Meinung wie der Verfasser von dem Text. Sprachlich wirklich sehr gut geschrieben


----------



## Omidas (31. Januar 2009)

So, der ist zwar schon etwas rausgekrammt, aber ist mir einfach mal ne Erwähnung wert!!!



Impostor schrieb:


> und noch mehr mimimimi
> 
> Kiddys
> [...]
> ...





Impostor schrieb:


> hat dir wohl nicht gefallen oder du hast dich angesprochen gefühlt
> schade Dummschwätzerle
> [...]



Schön das du dich komplett für die Diskusion disqualifiziert hast!

Den im Moment finde ich das die "Jammerer" sehr argumentativ diskutieren und die "Casuals" darüber
mimimi machen, das man es mal wieder anspricht.

Und zu Ohrensammler:

Das mit den unterschiedlichen Modi wurde ja schonmal angesprochen und wieder kann ich nur darauf
hinweisen, dass deine Sicht auf die Denkweise der Casuals zulässt. Und zwar genau das was ihr den
Pros oder zügigen Spielern vorwerft. Sagt doch immer: "Scheiß Itemgeile Pros, gönnt den Casuals
kein Epic". Könnte man jetzt umdrehen den Satz und er würde stimmen.

Sich wegen einem 0.5 besserem Equip vor so einem gutem Kompromiss zu stäuben ist einfach nur
unverständlich. Kann man doch wie immer bei Blizz machen. 
10er für Casuals
25er Für Pros
Irgendwann kommt die nächste Tierstufe, wodurch auch die Casuals den letzten 25er Inhalt schaffen.
Wenn das immer noch nicht reicht kommt dann nach 3 Monaten der Nerf für die Instanz, das man sie
auch einhändig mit verbunden Augen schafft.
Für mich sähe das als perfekte Lösung aus. Außer, dass die ""Scheiß" Itemgeile Casuals nicht etwas warten
können, und deswegen der Minderheit ihr Spiel vermiesesn müssen. 

Irgendwie ist das eine Diskriminierung. Werde wohl gleich mal meinen Gleichstellungsbeauftragten anrufen.


----------



## dedennis (31. Januar 2009)

So schnell sirbt das nicht aus!
Es werden nur immer weniger leute mit normalem Verstand!!! 
Aber es kommen ja immer wieder neue kleinkinder dazu. Deshalb sirbt es so schnell nicht aus und es gibt ja noch die hardcore zocker die ihr reallife durch wow verkackt haben die werden das auch noch lange spielen


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Januar 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Für mich sähe das als perfekte Lösung aus. Außer, dass die ""Scheiß" Itemgeile Casuals nicht etwas warten
> können, und deswegen der Minderheit ihr Spiel vermiesesn müssen.
> 
> Irgendwie ist das eine Diskriminierung. Werde wohl gleich mal meinen Gleichstellungsbeauftragten anrufen.



Natürlch so isses.

jeder neidet dem anderen seins. Die Casual den Pros die Epics die sie nicht haben können und die Pros den Casuals die Epic die sie anal bekommen.
So sind Menschen eben.
Is das neu für dich ?


----------



## BimmBamm (31. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Du darfst den human factor nicht außer acht lassen. Neid, Geldtungsbedüfnis etc. sind da und sind nicht wegdiskutierbar (und ich werde den Teufel tun und mich davon ganz ausnehmen).



Als Entwickler hat man so etwas zu ignorieren, nachdem man mit diesem System angeblich 11 Mio. zu begeisterten WoW-Anhängern gemacht hat. Niemand schmeißt ein System um, das laufend Kunden dazu gewinnt - außer Schlauköpfen, die nach der Lektüre von ein paar Umfragen meinen, sie könnten das System noch maximieren. Wie das endet, wissen wir bereits - nur leider die Marketing-Experten nicht. Die haben immerhin "Titanic" schon vor Start als Abschreibe-Projekt deklariert - und im Zuge der Erfolgswelle des angeblichen Flops gleich mal "Pearl Harbour" abschreiben dürfen. Die Jungs sind so genial, daß keine Sau mehr was auf ihre Vorhersagen oder Umfragen gibt, nachdem fast jedes Projekt dieser Experten auf voller Breite abgeschossen wurde (aber George Clooney, dem das alles egal ist, verzeichnet immer noch Gewinne - genauso wie der alte Sack Eastwood, der einen unvermarktbaren Film nach dem anderen dreht und dennoch gut dasteht... aber ich schweife ab).



> Und insofern ist dein System zwar rein logisch logisch allerdings rein menschlich zum scheitern verurteilt.
> Aber du bist Programmierer, was weisst du schon von Menschen
> 
> 
> ...



Shit! Gibt es dafür auch ein Gesetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

Was "Godwin" anbelangt: Hat irgendwer verstanden, was dieser NS-Müll mit meinen Postings zu tun hatte?


----------



## alexaner666 (31. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab mich in dieser Kritik an WoW schon sehr angesprochen gefühlt.
PvP ist imba.PvE viel zu leicht....
Aber was soll man machen, die Sucht ist eben stärker...


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Januar 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Als Entwickler hat man so etwas zu ignorieren, nachdem man mit diesem System angeblich 11 Mio. zu begeisterten WoW-Anhängern gemacht hat.



Hmm echt?? Ich würde es ja genau anders herum sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke ja, das grade durch Berücksichtigung des human factors der Erfolg so immens geworden ist 



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Shit! Gibt es dafür auch ein Gesetz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1) jetzt schon das Ohri-Gesetz. Programmierer Nerds ungleich Empathen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2) nö


----------



## Doboss (31. Januar 2009)

Ist doch einfache Rechnung für Blizzard.

Wenn die 2 Jahre für ein Addon brauchen und davon 1Jahr Inhalt einbauen der nur von 5 prozent der Spieler genutzt wird so ist das verschwendung der Resourcen.Die community hat sich auch seit Classic Wow sehr verändert. 

Zu anfang waren es hauptsächlich klassische Spieler mit viel Erfahrung im Rollenspielsektor.
Das waren dann die 2 millionen am Anfang.

Heute Spielen alle möglichen Leute WoW u das spiel hat 12mill Spieler.
Wenn sich Wow nicht so Massentauglich im lauf der Zeit gemacht hätte wären nie so viele Spieler zusammengekommen.

Ich habe auch wie viele (da der Weg nach oben in die schweren Inhalte verbaut war )nur getwinkt.
Random ging doch nix u in den Gilden gabs immer einen Elitären Club der alles unter sich aus gemacht hat.

Seit dem Addon hab ich alle twinks gelöscht u kann den einen Char jetzt Problemlos ausbauen.
Die Gilde ist jetzt viel belebter und nicht nur die üblichen gehn in die Raids.

Mag ja schade für die Hardcorezocker sein aber sie sind nach 4 Jahren jetzt in der minderheit.

Spiele im übrigen seit dem ersten Tag  .


----------



## Sammies (31. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Er hat RECHT damit, dass WoW STIRBT? Was kommt als nächstes? Einer schreibt, dass die Nacht abgeschafft wird und nach Sonnenuntergang bleibt es ab sofort hell und dann rennt ihm einer hinterher und erklärt, dass er recht hat???


Das gibt es doch schon in der Arktis wenn ich das jetzt nicht verwechsel dort geht die Sonne doch auch nicht unter zumindestens für ne gewisse Zeit xDDDDD
@TE das kann jeder so sehen wie er will ob nun wow Stirb oder nicht......


----------



## Asenerbe (31. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Lass es mich so zusammenfassen.
> 
> 1) Es gibt Spieler die einen knackigen Content mit gehobenem Anspruch suchen. Entwerder weil sie ihre Klasse gut beherrschen oder weil sie vllt. fehelnden Skill mit sehr viel Zeit kompensieren können oder, nochbesser, sogar über beides verfügen.
> Ein nachvollziehbares und vernünftiges Anliegen. Schließlich möchte man für seine 13 Euronen ja auch nen erfreulichen Gegenwert haben
> ...




Und genau das ist der springende Punkt. Das von mir dick markierte ist nämlich *Unsinn*!
Bis zum Wotlk Content gab es nämlich immer den großen Teil der Spieler die hinten nach waren. Und wenn störte es? *Keinen*! ( Bis auf die paar whiner, aber keiner von denen hat mit WOW aufgehört! Sonst wären Hinz und Kunz ja nicht jetzt überall fett vertreten und würde sagen das es nun endlich für Causals aufwärts gehen würde )
Alle haben trotzdem gespielt! ( Auch ich! Ich war z.b. nur in Kara und Gruul! )

Das fatala an der Sache ist nämlich, gibt es viel, und vor allem knackigen Content, so hat man immer noch etwas auf das man sich freuen kann. Sprich damals wollte ich immer Fds, BT.. 
Hab dann zwar mit WOW aufgehört zwischendurch, aber ich hatte jedenfalls einen Ansporn um weiter zu kommen.
Und wie schaut die Lage heute aus. Ich gehöre zu den Leuten die den aktuellen Content schon lange komplett clear haben, und ich muss sagen es ist eine sehr ernüchternde Erfahrung. Ich frage mich jetzt wirklich was so Top Gilden wie nihilum eigentlich die ganze Zeit in WOW treiben? Für mich gibt es schon länger nichts mehr zu tun als dumm 25er Naxx abzufarmen.

Es ist eben das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht, und das habe ich auch vor ein paar Monaten bei AOC gesehen. Dort haben nämlich auch viele Leute schnell das Ende der Fahnenstange gesehen! Dass das im Endeffekt das Ende der Fahnenstange dann überhaupt fürs ganze Spiel war, braucht ich hier glaube ich nicht weiter erläutern. Der FLOP von AOC ist nicht zuletzt durch den völlig unbefriedigenden PVE Inhalt zurückzuführen!
Dort hat man selbst als Causal in kürzester Zeit alles durch, und dann schaut man dumm aus der Wäsche.

Was viele Causals nämlich in ihrem Ego Wahn ( wie oben so schön beschreiben. ICH will nicht immer der letzte sein. ICH will auch mal vorne mit dabei sein.... und cool posen können mit meinem equip...und erzählen ich war schon da und dort....) vergessen. Ist der PVE Content erstmal so armselig das man selbst als Causal alles schafft, bleibt so gut wie keine Motivation mehr weiterzuspielen, da man keine "höheren" Ziele mehr zu stecken hat. 
Ich gebe zu. Wie ich damals mit WOW begann und in Kara rumhampelte, hab ich die Leute die BT raideten auch etwas neidvoll angesehen. Heute weiß ich, das es komplett hirnrissig ist g*anz vorne* mit dabei zu sein, denn ist der Content erstmal clear, dann ist´s vorbei mit dem Spielspaß!

Natürlich ist jetz manch einem Causal sein "ich will auch mal so coooool sein, und vorne mitmischen" viel wichtiger, und er scheisst dann drauf das es dann langweilig wird in WOW.
Ich hab mittlerweile erkannt das es durchaus besser ist für den Spielspaß nicht vorne weg zu sein, und zu wissen das noch einiger Content vor einem liegt der bewältigt werden muss, denn nur das garantiert auch zukünftig noch Spielspass.

Naja. Jeder wie er glaubt. So manch einer wird auch noch drauf kommen, wenn er sinn und lustlos in Dalaran rumsteht, das der easy mode von WOW auf lange Zeit ( sollte Blizz diesen Kurs weiter fahren ) nur nach hinten losgehen kann!
*Bestes und vor allem warnendes Beispiel: Siehe AOC!* Dort hat die breite Masse schon lange den Content clear, und was folgen, sind nur noch Abo kündigungen ohne Ende!

Wenn sich jemand den "Erfolg" so einer PVE easy Content Politik zu gemüte führen will.
Im offiziellen Forum von AOC gibs nen 35 Seiten Thread mit 24k Zugriffen ( Für AOC absoluter Hammer. Üblicherweise gibs dort am Tag eine handvoll Beiträge im offi Forum. Ist ja doch nicht mehr soooviel los in dem "tollen" spiel dort ;-) der kann sich hier gerne ein paar Zeilen durchlesen:
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=100065


Ps: Den Thementitel hier, auf Bildzeitungsniveau, finde ich aber auch äußerst lächerlich!
Wenn ich auch die Meinung des TE teile, und auch der Meinung bin, sollte Blizz den Kurs weiter fahren, das sie einige Abos verlieren werden, aber sterben wird WoW deswegen noch lange nicht!


----------



## fripon (31. Januar 2009)

> Mag ja schade für die Hardcorezocker sein aber sie sind nach 4 Jahren jetzt in der minderheit.



So ist es und nicht anders.

Allein schon wenn ich sehe wie belebt dieses Blöde LFG Tool bei uns ist,hat man bei BC Zeiten dieses nutzlose LFG Tool in die Tonne tretten können,findet man in 0 komma nichts Instanzen für alles.

Auch wen ich mir nur den Handelchannel sehe wieviele Naxx und Co. Gruppen aufgehen ist einfach super wenn mal jeder da rein kann.

Wenn interessieren da noch die 5% Hardcorezocker?NIEMANDEN.Natürlich denken nur die Hardcorezocker an sich selbst.

Und mit Patch 3.1 soll ja wieder eine Schwere Ini kommen....


----------



## Monsterwarri (31. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> WoW ist am Sterben! Nur noch knapp 12 Millionen Spieler! Die Menschheit ist am Sterben! Unterbevölkerung! Wir werden alle sterben! AAAAAAAAAAH!!!
> 
> Feinstaub und globale Erwärmung sind schuld!



Nun, das kommt ganz darauf an wie man es sieht: 

- Wirtschaftlich im Sterben? Sicher nicht! World of Warcraft geht steil auf die 12 Millionen verkaufte Spiele zu, welches andere MMORPG hat das so bahnbrechend geschafft? WoW ist und wird noch lange der King bleiben weil es einfach immer Neuzugang geben wird die sich nicht auskennen und weil das "alte Eisen" die schon einige Jahre spielen es trotz Enttäuschung nicht schaffen loszulassen..

- Emotional im Sterben?
Ganz klar ! Aber Fakt ist das so nur die altten erfahrenen Spieler - zu denen ich mich zähle - so empfinden. Deswegen gibt es auch so viele Posts wie: "Mimimi heul net rum WoW is cool..." "*gäähn, schon oft gehört aber wow bleibt cool" usw.  Weil viele neue Spieler es garnicht erkennen wie es mit WoW bergab geht (NICHT wirtschaftlich!) Das Flare geht einfach verloren und ich wette viele Leute hier in diesem Forum wissen was ich meine und sagen möchte ein großer Teil jedoch nicht.


----------



## Omidas (31. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Natürlch so isses.
> 
> jeder neidet dem anderen seins. Die Casual den Pros die Epics die sie nicht haben können und die Pros den Casuals die Epic die sie anal bekommen.
> So sind Menschen eben.
> Is das neu für dich ?



Noch ein Argument.

Du hast geschrieben, das du dich noch im Heroic- Anfang 10er Bereich befindest.
Dann kann es dir doch egal sein, wie im Moment die 25er aussehen. Würdest du ja eh
nicht merken, da bis du da angekommen bist die 25er Version generft wurde.

Und ja ich kenne die "Mimimi"-Threads zu BC Zeiten über die Nerfs einer Instanz und
das dadurch den Casuals alles in Hintern gechoben wird.

Aber glaube mal. Wenn Blizzard morgen verkünden würde, dass die 10er den Casuals,
die 25er den Pros zugeordnet werden. Und das die 25er kurz vor/mit dem nächsten
Contentpatch Casualfreundlich gemacht werden. 
Die Begeisterungsstümre über die geniale Idee mit nerfen die Instanz irgendwann
einfacher zu machen wären bestimmt groß. Weil jeder die grausame alternative kennt


----------



## Turismo (31. Januar 2009)

mag zwar gut formuliert sein aber ist mir etwas zu lang zum lesen^^


----------



## zenturionzi (31. Januar 2009)

Das spiel ist doch eh nur noch für Hartz4 empfänger den ganzen leute gehört das Geld gestrichen


----------



## Pfropfen (31. Januar 2009)

Ich warte eigentlich nur noch das genau DAS mit genau DER Überschrift in der Bioldzeitung landet xD
Naja einerseits kann ich die Leute verstehen die sich beschweren, andererseits sehe ich (für mich) in WoW noch viele Herausforderungen..


MfG
der Pfropfen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Januar 2009)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> - Emotional im Sterben?
> Ganz klar ! Aber Fakt ist das so nur die altten erfahrenen Spieler - zu denen ich mich zähle - so empfinden. Deswegen gibt es auch so viele Posts wie: "Mimimi heul net rum WoW is cool..." "*gäähn, schon oft gehört aber wow bleibt cool" usw.  Weil viele neue Spieler es garnicht erkennen wie es mit WoW bergab geht (NICHT wirtschaftlich!) Das Flare geht einfach verloren und ich wette viele Leute hier in diesem Forum wissen was ich meine und sagen möchte ein großer Teil jedoch nicht.



Immer diese voreiligen Schlüsse! Der Post, den du da zitiert hast, ist von mir und ich bin 27 und seit der letzten closed WoW Classic Beta dabei, also in jeder Hinsicht Teil der "alten" Spieler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Darf ich keine andere Meinung haben als du, ohne als Jüngling oder Newbie abgetan zu werden?


----------



## ohr (31. Januar 2009)

derjenige der den text geschriebn hat hat net wirklich pvp gespielt oder?
ok die epischen gladi sets brauchen wertung aber das 2. beste ist wirklich net schwer zu bekommen das beste braucht halt bissl länger
und mein gott kostn die sachen vom einsteiger zeug halt mehr ehre man bekommt ja auch doppelt soviel 30k ehre am tag mit marken abgeben ist echt keine kunst


----------



## sydonaiX (31. Januar 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Hell99 hat vollkommen Recht. Es war wirklich mal schön und nett und ne hilfsbereite Community gabs auch. Nur ist genau das im Massenkonsum auf der Strecke geblieben. Blizzard mußte sich entscheiden, entweder dicke Umsätze und dafür Massenabfertigung auf Kosten der Storyline, des Spiels und des Unterhaltungswerts, oder eben riskieren Umsätze einzubüßen, dafür aber wieder knackige Instanzen einzuführen, die eben nur jeder 100ste im Spiel mal zu sehen bekommt.
> 
> Tja, der Massenkonsum hat gewonnen und das ist nicht nur bei WOW so. Es ist und bleibt zwar nur ein Spiel, aber eines der Besten, wenn nicht DAS BESTE, dass ich je gezockt hab. Und genau deshalb finde ich es schade, dass ich es langsam aber sicher an den Nagel hängen werde.
> 
> ...




völlig egal ob "hanswurst casual" am feierabend random schnell ne inst rushen will oder ob die selbsternannten "pros" innerhalb 3 tagen auf 80 in 2 woche nalles clear hatte.
da ist für mich kein unterschied in der communityqualität mehr.

gibt zwar immer wieder mal spieler, denen sogar das berufssystem zu schwer ist, aber allesin allem verfolgen alle das gleiche ziel.
und das ist garantiert nicht entspanntes spielen auf basis von rollplaying.
ihr habt doch (fast) alle nix anderes im kopf als das prinzip "erster sein".
erster im damage, erster im achievement, erster im leveln, erstere beim endbosskill, erster hier erster da erster in amerika.

ich sags euch auf den kopf zu:
IHR SEID KEINE WOW OPFER. IHR SEID SCHON ASTREINE REALLIFE OPFER GESELLSCHAFTLICHER ZWÄNGE, DIE IHR SOGAR NOCH INS SPIEL  TRANSPORTIEREN MÜSST.

und damit ihr diesezwänge verschleiern könnt werden ausreden und spielweisen mechanisch abgerufen.
feindbildnisse wie casual hier casual da, noob, l2p. arsenalflames, ratingflames. blizzardflames
bosstaktiken nachlesen.
questlösungen nachlesen.
durch insten ziehen lassen.
lfm 2k+dps dd (muss immer lachen, wenn solche trupps nach tanks oder heilern suchen. also nach leuten die wegen ihrer klasse per se schon noch rollplaying machen müssen)


ihr seid nichts als stinknormale fastfood konsumheinis, denen man die illusion geraubt hat etwas besonderes in wow zu sein, weil schon nach zwei monaten JEDER mit dem gleichen mist in den städten rumposen kann.
tja war wohl nix mit individuell, was?

nein falsch, muss mich korrigieren. die llusion habt ihr euch selber geraubt mit dem spielverhalten.

blizzard hat das umgesetzt was gefordert wird, um daraus kapital zu schlagen. funktioniert auch wunderrprächtig.
ich würds nicht anders machen.


----------



## Shintuargar (31. Januar 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Was "Godwin" anbelangt: Hat irgendwer verstanden, was dieser NS-Müll mit meinen Postings zu tun hatte?



Nana, wenn das doch so eindeutig ist, dass ich so falsch liege, wieso musst du dann immer noch drauf rumreiten? Wozu brauchst du noch eine Bestätigung? Lass es einfach so stehen, die User hier sind - denke ich - in der Lage selbst zu beurteilen was sie davon halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Genau: Weil 8 Mio. Asiaten und 4 Mio. Russen/Amerikaner/Europäer dieses Spiel zocken, muß es ja gut sein! Wie die Bildzeitung! Oder der Bohlen-Roman! Oder McD! Oder Autobahn-Raser! Oder Moorhuhn! Das ist doch mal ein Argument! *Leider glauben sehr viele Leute, daß _die Masse_ einfach für Qualität bürgt - und ehrlich gesagt finde ich das fast schon erschreckend!
> 
> Ich will da gar nicht auf ideologische Systeme hinaus - deren Untergang trotz Massebegeisterung sollte bekannt sein.*



Anschließend schwenkst du laut eigener Aussage auf "handelsübliche Beispiele" aus. Wieso kommst du nicht gleich auf die zu sprechen streust noch ideologische Systeme ein, auf die du doch eh nicht eingehen magst? Fang doch mit deinem Commodorebeispiel an. Nee sorry, wer auf Sätze wie "_Ich will da gar nicht auf ideologische Systeme hinaus - deren Untergang trotz Massebegeisterung sollte bekannt sein_." in ein Forum schreibt, MUSS damit rechnen dass gerade in Deutschland sofort das NS-Regime in den Sinn kommt. Es mag ja sein, dass du dies *unbewusst* getan hast, in dem Fall entschuldige ich mich dafür, dass ich die paranoid genannt habe. Trotzdem finde ich es nachwievor - ob unbewusst oder nicht - ideologische Systeme (ich nannte die NS-Zeit ja auch als ein Beispiel, weil es das bekannteste ist) ansatzweise in den Raum zu werfen, nicht für passend. Gerade hier in Deutschland, wo Bücher wie "Die Welle" mittlerweile zum festen Unterrichtsstoff gehören.


----------



## Phash (31. Januar 2009)

das Text ist ein einziges MIMIMI

Spiele verändern sich. Haben sie immer getan. Manche mehr, manche weniger

manches stößt bei einem selbst auf große, anderes auf geringe Gegenliebe

na und?

Ich bin froh, dass sich was verändert, denn immer das gleiche is auch irgendwann langweilig...

Classic zurückholen?  1 Tankklasse? und evtl 2 andere sehr sehr stark belächelte Tankklassen? 1(!) Raidskillung die toleriert wird, der Rest is unbrauchbarer Mist?

we go never back again... zum Glück

such dir doch ein anderes, schwereres Spiel da draussen, das weniger bugs und besseres Balancing hat... oh, wait... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (31. Januar 2009)

sydonaiX schrieb:


> [...]
> ihr seid nichts als stinknormale fastfood konsumheinis, denen man die illusion geraubt hat etwas besonderes in wow zu sein, weil schon nach zwei monaten JEDER mit dem gleichen mist in den städten rumposen kann.
> tja war wohl nix mit individuell, was?
> [...]



schelchter Vergleich, denn:

Pros wären dann eher die Gourmets. Sie wollen anspruchsvolle Kost die seine Zeit braucht
Casuals wollen Fastfood. Alles schnell schnell ohne jeden Anspruch

Jetzt mal etwas böse verallgemeinert.


----------



## Crav3n (31. Januar 2009)

Hm obs irgendwann auch nochmal nen Thread gibt dr das gegenteiol aussagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jeder Thread in die Richtung geht immer zum selben: Mimimi!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Januar 2009)

Langsam geht mir das Gemotze echt auf den Keks! Was haben die ganzen selbsternannten "Pros" denn bitte den ganzen Tag zwischen den Raids gemacht? Sie haben dumm auf den Brückenpfeilern vorm AH in IF gestanden, damit auch jeder idiot sieht, dass sie "besser" sind als der Rest der Welt und WEHE, du bist mit Rares statt Epix auch nur in die Nähe eines Brückenpfeilers gekommen!

Das ist nichts als Geltungsdrang und das Bedürfnis, sich über ein bescheuertes Onlinegame zu definieren, weil man schon im RL nicht sonderlich zufrieden mit sich selbst ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (31. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hmm echt?? Ich würde es ja genau anders herum sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm, eigentlich widersprichst du dir damit selbst, oder nicht? Wenn die "Nerds" nicht erkennen könnten, was die Masse will, dann wäre WoW ja nicht so erfolgreich geworden, oder irre ich mich?

Meine Meinung als Informatiker: Menschen sind auch nur Computer. Genauso berechen- und manipulierbar, wenn du erstmal weißt, welche Knöpfe du dafür drücken musst. Und Blizzard hat mit WoW und Diablo ja schon mehrere Beispiele dafür geliefert, dass diese These zumindest in Bezug auf Unterhaltung wirklich hinkommt. Sorge dafür, dass der Mensch ständig glaubt, er habe irgendwas total tolles vollbracht ("Gratuliere! Du hast soeben den Erfolg 'Zehn Meter geradeaus laufen ohne einmal umzufallen' freigeschaltet! Die Menschen werden sich an deine Heldentat noch in Jahrtausenden erinnern!"), dann spielt er absolut alles, weil das seinem Ego schmeichelt. Darauf fallen 99,9% aller Leute zumindest eine Zeit lang herein.



Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Weil viele neue Spieler es garnicht erkennen wie es mit WoW bergab geht (NICHT wirtschaftlich!) Das Flare geht einfach verloren und ich wette viele Leute hier in diesem Forum wissen was ich meine und sagen möchte ein großer Teil jedoch nicht.



IMO absolut korrekt. Wobei man fairerweise anmerken muss, dass in Sachen Atmosphäre WotLK gegenüber BC ein klarer Schritt nach vorne ist. Wenn sie denselben Schritt nochmal in Bezug auf das Crafting-System, die Grafik und das allgemeine Gameplay machen, dann sehe ich die Zukunft des Spiels  wieder wesentlich rosiger.

Was aber die Diskussion bezüglich der Schwierigkeit des Contents angeht, die Spieler müssen einfach einsehen dass der Content nicht dafür da ist, um von allen "durchgespielt" zu werden (dasselbe gilt übrigens für Achievements). Wenn er zu hart ist, bist du zu schwach, versuchs nach dem nächsten Addon nochmal. Wenn der High-End-Teil des Contents nur für 5% der Spieler erreichbar ist, dann ist das eben so. Hab ich mich je drüber beschwert nur Kara und in Fun-Runs mal ZG, AQ20 und MC gesehen zu haben? Nein, weil mir klar ist, dass der höhere Content für eine andere Spielergruppe konzipiert ist, die auch beschäftigt werden will und zwar mit deutlich größeren Herausforderungen.


----------



## Murk (31. Januar 2009)

Ich aus meiner Sicht kann es mit zwei Seiten sehen.

PVP : 
War zu den Classic Zeiten sehr zeitaufwendig, bekam man aber brauchbare Sachen - auch Waffen !!
Zu BC Zeiten war es noch realativ ausgeglichen, man musste nicht immer mehere Tage nur PVP machen um die Ränge zu bekommen.
Heute ist es unbrauchbar, keine brauchbaren Klamotten und erst recht keine Waffen.
Arena ist nun total im Sand, da man ohne Rating seine Punkte nicht eintauschen kann.

PVE :
Zu den Classic Zeiten war alles mit einander abgestimmt, wie schön war da der Blackrock oder Scholo ?
In BC war es schon einen tick schlechter am Anfang, dann aber ne gute Steigerung an den Anforderungen.
Heute sind die Inis nicht mehr das was man so erwartet aus der Vergangenheit.

Die Klassen :
Durch die ständigen umänderungen von Blizz ist das Balancing total im Eimer, wie man es früher zu alten Zeiten gelernt hat geht es heute nicht mehr.
Manche Klassen sind zu Imba geworden, manche total unbrauchbar.

Die Berufe : 
Je nach Beruf kommt man sehr schlecht an Mats dran um zu skillen. Steckt unmengen an Gold rein um überhaupt skillen zu können. Stellt dann fest das nicht alles brauchbar ist, für einem selber noch viel weniger, je nach Beruf eben. Spezialisierungen wie die Schneider oder Schmiede gibt es nicht mehr um wenigstens da für sich selber was zu machen.

Ich finde es schade - ein sehr gutes Spiel wurde durch Patchen total verpatcht - wie man da rauskommen will, ich weiß es nicht.....


----------



## Draco1985 (31. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Das ist nichts als Geltungsdrang und das Bedürfnis, sich über ein bescheuertes Onlinegame zu definieren, weil man schon im RL nicht sonderlich zufrieden mit sich selbst ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähm, wenn nur die "Pros" einen solchen Geltungsdrang besitzen, wieso fordern dann alle Casuals, dass man die Instanzen zurechtstutzen soll, damit sie da auch durchkommen? Könnte jemandem doch völlig egal sein, dessen Ego eben nicht seine Handlungen diktiert, oder?

Mach dir nichts vor, ALLE Spieler von WoW haben einen gewissen Geltungsdrang, nur ist der nicht bei jedem gleich stark ausgeprägt. Wäre das nicht so, dann würden sie nicht WoW spielen, sondern ein Spiel, das nicht so auf "Höher, Schneller, Weiter!" ausgelegt ist und dafür mehr Inhalt bietet.


----------



## Doner (31. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Laberlaber.... WoW, BC und WotLk sind auf den Plätzen 1-3 der deutschen Verkaufscharts 2008 (auch nachzulesen bei golem.de), aber klar, das Spiel stirbt. Selbst für den extremen Fall, dass die 12 Millionen NICHT stimmen würden und nur EINE Million wäre, welches andere MMORPG kann sich damit denn bitte vergleichen? Lächerlich.



Hm, liegt das mit classic und bc net so, das man ohne das neue addon nicht spielen kann?


----------



## erf1992 (31. Januar 2009)

wie wärs den ma mit winger zocken^^
dann haste auch mehr spaß am zocken weils nich mehr deinen ganzen tag einnimmt

hause rein


----------



## Drakhgard (31. Januar 2009)

Naja man kann es nicht pauschal sagen, dass WoW stirbt. Von den Spielerzahlen her ist es immer noch im irren Wachstum.
Aber was die alte Schule angeht, so stirbt WoW tatsächlich.

Pre-BC war WoW noch richtig etwas für die Leute, die was anspruchsvolles in Punkto Raid wollten.

Und jetzt wurde es auf die Breite Schiene umgelegt, um selbst jeden Casual Büroangestellten der mal eben am Abend WoW zockt, die optimale Ausrüstung zu garantieren.
Da ist dann natürlich klar, dass man die Dauer und die Schwierigkeit von Instanzen runterdrücken muss. Muss ja, da sonst alle Gelegenheitsspieler oder Neuzugänge whinen. Und der Oldschool-Zocker bleibt auf den Trockenen.

Das Geschäft geht bei Blizzard nunmal vor, und nicht die Komplexität der Instanzen bzw. der Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Solange die Goldgrube WoW so weiterhin funktionieren wird, wird sich wenig tun.


Wer allerdings anspruchvolles Raiden vermisst, der schaut sich am besten EverQuest2 an, das viel zu wenig Beachtung hat.
Dort sind Endgame Raids nämlich kein Zuckerschlecken.


----------



## smokizzler (31. Januar 2009)

Möchte hier kurz noch mal was einwerfen, und zwar wird hier von vielen immer der Unterschied zwischen Pro- und Casual-Gamer gemacht, und zwar in der Weise, dass es die "Pros" gern viel schwerer hätten, es aber für die "Casuals" gar nicht leicht genug sein kann. Ich selbst würde mich auch eher als Casual-Gamer bezeichnen, das heisst, ich hätte keine Zeit, am Vormittag mich akribisch auf den 8-Stunden-Raid am Abend vorzubereiten. Dennoch empfinde auch ich das Spiel als viel zu leicht. Das fängt mit den super-generften Anfangszonen an (wenn man mal wieder einen Char hochspielen will), geht mit den 5er Inis weiter und hört offensichtlich bei den 10er Raids auf. Sicher, die Nordend-Instanzen sind etwas "knackiger", weil sie eben noch nicht generft wurden, aber trotzdem leicht schaffbar,  wenn man nicht grade den typischen wow-analphabeten-hunter dabei hat. Sicher, der marketing-technische Grund für das Nerfen der Bereiche 1-58 (bzw. jetzt 1-68) ist leicht nachvollziehbar, da wollte man auch neuen Spielern den schnellen Zugriff auf die Addons ermöglichen. 
Aber in Bezug auf den allgemeinen Schwierigkeitsgrad hat sich Blizzard wohl für eine Richtung entschieden, die dem "normalen" Computerspieler nicht gefallen kann, dafür aber einer anderen breiteren Masse, die einfach mal was "daddeln" wollen, und dafür nicht vor Schwierigkeiten gestellt werden wollen.
Wenn ich mich an meine ersten Spiele erinnere, die Ultima-Reihe, oder von mir aus auch Konsolen-Spiele, die hatten durchweg einen äußerst knackigen Schwierigkeitsgrad, waren aber eben auch an eine andere Zielgruppe gerichtet. 
Ich denke Blizzard kann nicht umdenken, wohl aber Alternativen schaffen, zB in der Form von unterschiedlichen Servern (Classic usw). Vielleicht haben sie auch ein bisschen übertrieben in ihrem Streben nach Massenkompatibilität, denn auch die Masse braucht eine Herasuforderung und nicht ein lasches Sammeln von Items. (außer diejenigen, die man hier und ingame an ihren nicht vorhandenen Deutschkenntnissen und an den immer gleichen repetitiven Äußerungen erkennen kann).

Zusammengefasst: Ich bin ein Casual-Spieler, wills aber auch VIEL schwerer, weil es sonst keinen Spaß macht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Peter


----------



## EisblockError (31. Januar 2009)

Gäääähhhn, ich kann dir nur in einem rechtgeben: 25er raids sind im Gegensatz zum 10er viel zu leicht, aber der Rest??
Wayne mimimi, heuldoch und Käse zum Whine?

Man kann sagen tabula Rasa liegt imer sterben, aber nicht WoW.
Das ist wieder nur von eine frustrierten spieler, der nach dem 5. mal Wipe verursachen aus einer Raidgruppe fliegt. Oder von nem Freak, der heult das er nichtmal wenigstens irgendwo der beste ist wennn schon nicht im RL.


----------



## BimmBamm (31. Januar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> NEs mag ja sein, dass du dies *unbewusst* getan hast, in dem Fall entschuldige ich mich dafür, dass ich die paranoid genannt habe.



Es mag sein, daß ich das ironisch gemeint habe. Oder sarkastisch. Oder nebensächlich. Oder lückenfüllerhaft. Oder rethorisch.

Es mag auch sein, daß seit drei Postings mir jemand am *rsch klebt, der seitenweise Postings über ein völlig im Zusammenhang irrelevantes Thema schreibt und selbst nach dem Hinweis auf Godwin nicht in der Lage ist, seine Finger von der Tastatur zu lassen, obwohl völlig klar sein sollte, daß er auf dem Holzweg ist.

Da ist nix, was Du mit dem Thema in Zusammenhang bringen könntest - weder bewußt noch unterbewußt.

Das kannst Du noch dreimal zitieren: Da wird nix mehr im Zusammenhang. Lesen und verstehen. Nochmal versuchen zu verstehen. Den Bong weglassen. Auch den Alkohol. Also morgen wiederkommen. Nix NS! Nix Metadiskussion! 

Sorry für Off-Topic. Zum Rest siehe Diskussion zwischen meiner Wenigkeit und dem Ohrensammler. Und den Godwin in Bezug auf den User, dem ich da gerade geantwortet habe, nicht vergessen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Januar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ähm, wenn nur die "Pros" einen solchen Geltungsdrang besitzen, wieso fordern dann alle Casuals, dass man die Instanzen zurechtstutzen soll, damit sie da auch durchkommen? Könnte jemandem doch völlig egal sein, dessen Ego eben nicht seine Handlungen diktiert, oder?
> 
> Mach dir nichts vor, ALLE Spieler von WoW haben einen gewissen Geltungsdrang, nur ist der nicht bei jedem gleich stark ausgeprägt. Wäre das nicht so, dann würden sie nicht WoW spielen, sondern ein Spiel, das nicht so auf "Höher, Schneller, Weiter!" ausgelegt ist und dafür mehr Inhalt bietet.



Na ja, ganz so extrem seh' ich das nicht. Natürlich will jeder immer größer und besser werden, wäre ja auch schlimm wenn nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das hat nix mit dem Schwanzvergleich zu tun, den hier einige wieder haben wollen. Jetzt bringt es halt nix mehr, sexy aufm Brückenpfeiler rumzustehen, weil alle um einen herum mit genauso tollen Items rumlaufen. Find' ich persönlich überhaupt nicht schlimm. In diesem Threads gibts Posts, da bezeichnen sich Classic-Raider als "bessere" und Casuals als "schlechtere Spieler" und schon allein wegen dieser scheiß Einstellung bin ich damit happy, dass momentan jeder mit relativ wenig Aufwand an seine Items kommt. Ich gebe zu, dass da sicherlich auch Schadenfreude mit im Spiel ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ja, ist wohl eine Frage der Einstellung. An der Stelle, wo sich die meisten "Pros" gerne miteinander vergleichen, ist bei mir nur ein Loch...


----------



## ischnit-todeskrallen (31. Januar 2009)

Hiho@all!!

obs nun gut geschrieben ist oder nicht ist mir eigentlich egal!!

nur sollte man schön langsam einen mod  programieren der es einfach garnicht mehr zulässt das solche themen aufgemacht werden(nicht weil ich nicht will das wer seine meinung loswird sondern weil man bald keine anderen threads mehr findet)!!!!!

es soll nähmlich leute geben (habe ich gehört vom hörensagen) denen das spiel immer noch gefällt mit all seinen veränderungen (ja es ist auch mist dazu gekommen), spiele seid 2 monaten nach release von wow classic und habe es damals auch sehr schwer gefunden aber es war ne herausforderung jetzt isses bei mir so das mich raids wie pvp eigentlich nicht mehr an das spiel bindne sondern das gemeinsame questen auch mal ne ini oder ein raid!!! gehe auch immer noch gerne in die old school inis einfach nur weil sie mir gefallen und ich mich gerne auch daran zurückerinnere als wir damals das erste mal raggi oder hakkar  eine aufs maul hauten(nach zig wipes^^)!!!!

so und nun sollte sich jeder überlegen der sagt wow ist sch...  ob er nicht einfach aufhören soll!!

nur warum muss es sein das wenn es irgendwem nicht mehr gefällt das er  das spiel allen anderen gegenüber schlecht macht und sogar manche und das is die oberfrechheit die dann noch spieler angreifen wie blöd sie wären immernoch zu spielen!!!

mir gefällts so wies is aus pasta amen und ich hoffe das sich keiner runterziehen lässt von solchen threads!!

mfg ischnit


----------



## Regash (31. Januar 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> ...was auch der Grund ist warum ich auf die Sachen die ich schrieb meist keine antworten mehr lese bzw die meisten ignoriere.


Wow, Gratulation! Das ist mit Abstand die arroganteste Aussage, die ich je in einem Forum gelesen habe! Du kannst Deine Meinung sagen, was andere darüber denken, ist Dir schnurz und hat keine Bedeutung! Hut ab, wenn Du auch im RL so bist, ehrlich...



Tazmal schrieb:


> Fakt ist: WoW liegt im Sterben, das ist so und bleibt so, auch wenns Blizzard nicht zugibt, man merkt es nur nicht so naiv wie bei anderen games, weil die server nicht dicht gemacht werden und co, wenn Blizzard sowas machen würde, würde man es auch dort merken, aber da Blizzard weis wie "doof" die meisten leute der WoW Community sind, bringen sie immer nen rotz kurzfristig damit die leute doch nocht länger bei WoW bleiben. Sehen wir ja an den Bossen die es seid BC bei den "monatsevents wie Schlotternächte usw" gibt.


Stell Dir mal vor, es gibt Leute, die nicht nur wegen items spielen. Unglaublich, oder? Es gibt Leute, die einfach Spaß dran haben. Unfaßbar!



Tazmal schrieb:


> Jeder der jetzt mal nachdenkt wird merken das er in wirklichkeit sobald blizzard ein neues item einführt wieder wow spielt oder weiter wow spielt nur weil er dieses item will. Das was aber bei einem MMO wirklich zählt, gibt es in WoW schon lange nichtmehr, genau deshalb liegt WoW im Sterben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, sicher... Selbst wenn die tatsächliche Anzahl aller WoW-Spieler weltweit nur 7 Millionen wären, wäre das immer noch mehr, als die anderen MMOs zusammen auf die Waage bringen. Stimmt, das am intensivsten genutze Online-Spiel ist immer das, was es eh nicht mehr lange macht. Ist klar!

Wem die ganze Entwicklung des Spiels nicht in den Kram passt: Kündigt euer Abo, verschwindet, zockt was anderes... Aber bitte, Schluß mit dem Gejammer, es nervt nämlich langsam...


----------



## Shintuargar (31. Januar 2009)

@BimmBamm

Na, den Vollpfosten (jetzt durch User ersetzt) hast du aber schnell noch gelöscht. Keine Sorge, hättest du stehen lassen können, lässt mich völlig kalt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das mit den Lesen und verstehen gebe ich aber gern zurück. Den Tipp mit weniger Alkohol etc. übrigens auch. Wieso so agressiv? Wirst im normalen Leben untergebuttert, dass du es hier rauslassen musst?

Witzig, dass du anderen erklären willst was sie verstehen und was nicht. Das liegt im Ermessen jedes einzelnen. Du kannst gar nichts dagegen machen. Auch nicht mit deinem pseudoelitären und pseudeointellektuellen Geschreibsel. Selbst wenn komplett Buffed jetzt schreiben würde, dass ich falsch liege, es wird nichts nützen. Ich bleib dabei, nach deinen letzten Beiträgen mehr denn je...

Komm damit klar, oder lass es. Ob ich mich auf dem Holzweg befinde, ist immer eine Betrachtung der Sichtweise, bei mir bist du es...

Das war auch das letzte Offtopic von mir. Wäre es das letzte Mal schon gewesen, wenn du ja nicht nochmal nachgefragt hättest, ob den Zusammenhang noch jemand nicht versteht, obwohl das Thema längst durch war.


----------



## koshkar (31. Januar 2009)

Die Bosse in Wotlk mit achievements zu machen ist ja nicht so leicht...Wenn Blizzard das auch noch mit besseren Sachen belohnen würden könnte im Prinzip ja Jeder den content sehen ,erfolge feiern UND die Pros hätten nen "hardcore" modus und ihre Sachen zum angeben.
Wenns dann manchen immer noch zu leicht ist kann Blizzard das ja auch einfach ändern.Z.b einfach mal 30% dmg und 30% hp auf alle bosse drauf.Aber solange 98% der Spieler sagen der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist ok macht Blizz das garantiert nicht.

Und wenn den ganzen Pros der Content ausgeht dann zockt doch einfach mal 3 Monate ein anderes MMORPG,cleart da alles,kommt zurück und freut euch über neuen Content.


----------



## Draco1985 (31. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Na ja, ganz so extrem seh' ich das nicht. Natürlich will jeder immer größer und besser werden, wäre ja auch schlimm wenn nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich ist genau DAS schlimm. Dass nämlich ein Spieler meint nur Spaß am Spiel haben zu können, wenn sein Char stetig besser wird. Die besten RPG-Systeme lassen diesen unsäglichen Aspekt eh zugunsten Realitätsnäherer Mechanismen fallen, bei denen sich einmal erstellte Charaktere nur unwesentlich verbessern nachdem man sie einmal mitsamt allen Stärken und Schwächen erstellt hat. In dieselbe Kategorie gehört übrigens auch das Verwässern der klassischen Rollenverteilung: Jeder Charakter soll alles können (im Zweifelsfall eben durch simples Umskillen), damit man sich bloß nicht auf eine bestimmte Spielweise festlegen muss.

In der Hinsicht ist das System von WoW wirklich (und ich finde hier echt kein anderes Wort) zu kotzen.



> Aber das hat nix mit dem Schwanzvergleich zu tun, den hier einige wieder haben wollen. Jetzt bringt es halt nix mehr, sexy aufm Brückenpfeiler rumzustehen, weil alle um einen herum mit genauso tollen Items rumlaufen. Find' ich persönlich überhaupt nicht schlimm.



Dann erklär mir mal bitte den Unterschied. Wo bitte ist ein Casual besser als der sogenannte Pro-Raider, wenn er ebenfalls posen will, weil er neidisch ist? Gibt da einen ganz netten Satz, der die derzeitige Situation in WoW gut beschreibt: "And when everyone is super... nobody will be!". Wenn jeder etwas besonderes ist, dann ist das "Besondere" wieder normal und somit unerheblich.

Dass "posen" jetzt nicht mehr möglich ist, ist nur ein Nebeneffekt dessen, dass die ganzen Neider unbedingt genauso toll sein wollten wie die High-End-Spieler. Auf den "Schwanzvergleich", wie du es so schön formulierst, sind also nur die "Casuals" reingefallen, nicht die "Pros".

Mal davon abgesehen dass das, was du "posen" nennst einfach nur eine verblendete Sicht darauf ist, dass Spieler mit High-End-Equip aus welchem Grund auch immer zufällig in den Hauptstädten rumlungern. Wo bitte sollen die sonst ihre Briefkästen leeren, zur Bank gehen oder im AH nachschauen? Es gibt ne ganze Menge Gründe, warum jemand einfach still mitten in der Hauptstadt steht, scheinbar ohne etwas zu machen. Nur dass sich beim Casual keiner darüber aufregt. Aber der "Pro" will dabei natürlich nur angeben. Ja klaaaar...



> In diesem Threads gibts Posts, da bezeichnen sich Classic-Raider als "bessere" und Casuals als "schlechtere Spieler" und schon allein wegen dieser scheiß Einstellung bin ich damit happy, dass momentan jeder mit relativ wenig Aufwand an seine Items kommt. Ich gebe zu, dass da sicherlich auch Schadenfreude mit im Spiel ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wäre nach - einer Menge erfolgloser Instanzruns weil selbsternannte Casuals selbst einfache Mechaniken wie Aggro-Kontrolle nicht auf die Reihe bekommen - wirklich geneigt dem zuzustimmen. Es hat einen Grund, dass Casuals am unteren Ende des Endcontents rumkrebsen. Und bei den wenigsten hat es etwas mit mangelnder Zeit zum Raiden zu tun.


----------



## Omidas (31. Januar 2009)

koshkar schrieb:


> Die Bosse in Wotlk mit achievements zu machen ist ja nicht so leicht...Wenn Blizzard das auch noch mit besseren Sachen belohnen würden könnte im Prinzip ja Jeder den content sehen ,erfolge feiern UND die Pros hätten nen "hardcore" modus und ihre Sachen zum angeben.
> Wenns dann manchen immer noch zu leicht ist kann Blizzard das ja auch einfach ändern.Z.b einfach mal 30% dmg und 30% hp auf alle bosse drauf.Aber solange 98% der Spieler sagen der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist ok macht Blizz das garantiert nicht.
> 
> Und wenn den ganzen Pros der Content ausgeht dann zockt doch einfach mal 3 Monate ein anderes MMORPG,cleart da alles,kommt zurück und freut euch über neuen Content.



Von mir aus (Achtung sehr persönlich Meinung) könnte Blizzard 90% alle Raidachievments wieder
löschen. Und zwar alle, wo es nur um vie Schaden machen geht.

Mache den Boss in der Zeit.
Mache den Boss nur mit soviel Leuten.

Ändert nichts am Boss selber, nur das man ein Tick besseres Gear braucht und Leute die 
Idealrotation annähernd fahren können.

Solche Achievmens wie unsterblich oder sath + adds lobe ich mir da schon eher. Acu Haigan
ohne Tote ist nett.


----------



## Shesanity (31. Januar 2009)

Sehr gut geschrieben Kritik im gegensatz zu 90% der Antworten die Ich so lesen muss. 
Bin in letzter Zeit auch immer weniger On da mir auch viele Sachen fehlen die ich in BC so gemocht habe. Ich hoffe auch das sich das mit Uldar wieder ein wenig ändern wird.  Ich glaub nicht nur das es am Low Bob Content oder an dem sich in 2 Tage Rhythmus änderndem PvP System liegt zumindest nicht vollkommen. Auch die Mentalität der Spieler hat sich geändert.

Während man in BC noch ein mindest Maß von Sozialerkompetenz mitbringen musste um in einem festen Raidkarder zu sein (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) so trägt nun jeder Proll T 7,5. Ich mein ich habe nichts dagegen das sich die Leute recht einfach ordentlich Eqipen können. Aber mir mir diese Leute dann noch erzählen WIEVIEL Skill sie haben WIE geil sie doch sind und ich BOON die Fresse halten soll, dann muss ich mich doch fragen wie viel können mann braucht um sich das T-Set zusammen zulechen.

Soviel mal dazu

Ich würde mir einfach wünschen das es unter den ganzen Leuten mal wieder "Normal" zugeht und diese Assi Einstellung: " EYYY wieviel DPS" und "Ihr Huso Naps kommt mal klar ein Wipe und ich bin weg ne" abnimmt

Ich meine mir ist klar das in diesem Forum auch viele Casuals Unterwegs sind und die Müssen auch ganz klar im Spiel einen Platz haben und darum solls auch gar nicht gehen, aber für die Leute die mehr spielen sollte auch noch ein Reiz bestehen ausser zu Twinken.

So das wars auch schon

In der Hoffnung auf ein gutes Uldar


----------



## mcbk (31. Januar 2009)

Wieder ein Beitrag von einem Spieler der im großen und ganzen meint er müsse sich durch exclusiven Content und Epics von anderen Spielern abheben mit der Begründung das Spiel sei "zu leicht-jeder N*** kommt an Epics, macht Content Clear bla bla" geworden. Wieder eine Bestätigung, dass die WoW Entwickler den richtigen Schritt getan haben, das Spiel für Casuals zu öffnen. Welche Wohltat ist es doch nicht ständig von sog. "Erfolgen" von pseudo Top-Gilden etc. mehr lesen zu müssen, wie noch zu Classic oder BC Zeiten. Der Verfasser des Beitrags oder der TE haben allerdings noch diverse andere MMO´s zur Auswahl, dort finden sich eventuell noch die nun bei WoW vermissten Beweihräucherungen der Profilneurose.


----------



## Shintuargar (31. Januar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ich wäre nach - einer Menge erfolgloser Instanzruns weil selbsternannte Casuals selbst einfache Mechaniken wie Aggro-Kontrolle nicht auf die Reihe bekommen - wirklich geneigt dem zuzustimmen. Es hat einen Grund, dass Casuals am unteren Ende des Endcontents rumkrebsen. Und bei den wenigsten hat es etwas mit mangelnder Zeit zum Raiden zu tun.



Das ist aber auch teilweise die Schuld der Community und nicht des Spiels selbst. Denn genau betrachtet haben auch die "Casuals" die selben Möglichkeiten was Talente etc. angeht wie die erfahrenen Spieler. Ich weigere mich zu glauben, dass Casuals keine Tipps von "Pros" annehmen. Eher ist es so, das sie meistens ausgelacht werden wenn sie irgendetwas elementares nicht wissen/können.


----------



## Amento (31. Januar 2009)

Genau meine meinung das is wirklich so steige jetzt auf war um da kann man sich wenigstens auf pvp freuen und ein paar gute raids


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Januar 2009)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der springende Punkt. Das von mir dick markierte ist nämlich *Unsinn*!



Wie kann das bitte Unsinn sein ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mich freuts, das ist kein Unsinn das ist so, Und Glöckchen ärgerts (falls ich ihn nicht völlig mißverstehe) also auch kein Unsinn.

Und ob ich aufhören würde wenn sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad anders entwicklen würde, kannst du nicht beurteilen oder? also auch kein Unsinn.

Und auch für dich wierdehole ich mich gerne nochmal.

Mir ist nicht langweilig. Ich hab auf Hero grade mal 1/3 der Innies geschafft, Naxx war ich noch gar nicht und ehrfürchtig bin ich nur bei einer Fraktion.
Wie ich schon anderweitig sagte bei meinem Tempo hab ich noch Monate Content vor mir. (Auch kein Unsinn)

Also alles prima, danke der NAchfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raknos (31. Januar 2009)

Also Leute ich checks echt nicht... hab auch kein bock diesen ganzen Sinnlosen threat durchzulesen, aber das was ich gelesen hab ist mir schon affig genug.

Immer diese möchtegern pro gamer die ihre absolut uninteressante Meinung verbreiten wollen. Es war schon IMMER so in WoW das die Hardcore Gilden nach ein paar wochen nach dem realese neuer Instanzen den gesamten content Clear hatten. Dazu nochmal zu dem Anfangspost, der redet von noobs die man mitnimmt damit nichts gedisst wird?? Warst du mal in MC mit? Zu 40iger Raid zeiten hattest du 60% Noobs dabei und hast den einfachen Content auch gecleart.

Zu BC wars genau dasselbe. Uhhhh ein neues "SSC" weil "SSC" ja auch soooo schwer war. Nein war es nicht, es war einfach nur verbuggt ohne ende und deshalb hat es lang gedauert es zu clearen, als entlich mal alle Buggs behoben waren war es einfach so trashig wie alles andere. Maghteridon.. uuha, das war echt schwer, und einige T5 bob gilden sind bestimmt gewhiped, aber nur die die es versucht haben, da der komplette lootable von Magtheridon einschließlich T4 absoluter Crap ist war das aber nich von nöten.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das l8 game momentan richtig gut. Die Heroic inis machen spaß (Anfangs) und die Raidencounter ebenso, durch die Erfolge und den Drachen hat man auch länger anreiz in Heroics zu gehen, was früher ganz anders war, saußerdem ist das neue Ruf system wesentlich besser als das alte.
Sicher ist der Raidcontent nicht so schwer im moment, aber Satharion mit 3 Drachen ist mit randoms und blauem gear nicht machbar, und Naxx 25 clearen mit einem Random Raid scheitert meist spätestens an Thaddius... 
Trotzdem ist es einfach für Casuals an epics zu kommen, ohne viel Zeit aufzuwenden. Die Hardcore Gamer haben genau wie früher immer noch nichts zu tun, da sie ja wie immer alles in der ersten Woche clearen, aber dank dem Erfolg system haben auch diese ein wenig mehr motivation weiter zu raiden.

Und zu diesen "langsam ist die Luft raus" Leuten sag ich einfach: Es ist ein Spiel, macht es euch keinen Spaß mehr spielt Monopoly, aber schwallt hier nich son Müll rum, es zwingt euch keiner.


----------



## Ungodly (31. Januar 2009)

mimimi

Etwas Käse zum whine?


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (31. Januar 2009)

@ 1 Post. Ich geb dem der das geschrieben hatt absolut recht. Sehr gut geschrieben, hab seltsen so was wohltuendes gelesen. 

@ alle die hier wieder meinen das das mimimi ist: Leute soetwas nennt man auch Kritik. Kritik ist das wovon 90% aller Leute hier anscheinend so viel Ahnung haben wie eine Kuh vom Eierlegen. Und ja: viele sind Glücklich mit wow weil sie alles von Blizzard in den A**** geschoben bekommen.  Aber die echten Spieler, die das Spiel nicht spielen um in der Schule angeben zu können das sie mit ihrem T8 den größten Schw**** haben  sondern die spielen weil es am Anfang mal ein tollen spiel war und hoffen das es wieder mal so wird, dürfen anscheinend nichts mehr sagen da sie im vergleich zu 90% aller anderen wohl Hirn haben was alle die keines haben wohl nicht begreifen können. 

Jeder der "mimimi" unter einen Post schreibt beweist damit nur eins: das er absolut unreif ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Januar 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Aber glaube mal. Wenn Blizzard morgen verkünden würde, dass die 10er den Casuals,
> die 25er den Pros zugeordnet werden. Und das die 25er kurz vor/mit dem nächsten
> Contentpatch Casualfreundlich gemacht werden.
> Die Begeisterungsstümre über die geniale Idee mit nerfen die Instanz irgendwann
> einfacher zu machen wären bestimmt groß. Weil jeder die grausame alternative kennt



entschuldige ich bin alt.
Ich habs nicht verstanden ?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Januar 2009)

> Jeder Charakter soll alles können (im Zweifelsfall eben durch simples Umskillen), damit man sich bloß nicht auf eine bestimmte Spielweise festlegen muss.



Toll und wie wars in Classic? Jeder bekam streng militärisch seinen Skilltree in Raidgilden vorgeschrieben und wem das nicht gepasst hat, der wurde ausgeschlossen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Dann erklär mir mal bitte den Unterschied. Wo bitte ist ein Casual besser als der sogenannte Pro-Raider, wenn er ebenfalls posen will, weil er neidisch ist?



Und wo bitte hab ich behauptet, dass IRGENDWER besser oder schlechter ist? Hier schreiben doch ständig nur selbsternannte "Pros", dass sie besser sind als Casuals. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> "And when everyone is super... nobody will be!"


Würd' mich keinen Meter stören.



> Mal davon abgesehen dass das, was du "posen" nennst einfach nur eine verblendete Sicht darauf ist, dass Spieler mit High-End-Equip aus welchem Grund auch immer zufällig in den Hauptstädten rumlungern. Wo bitte sollen die sonst ihre Briefkästen leeren, zur Bank gehen oder im AH nachschauen?



Und was hat das mit den von mir erwähnten Brückentrollen zu tun? Klar, die haben alle nur auf die Post gewartet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich wäre nach - einer Menge erfolgloser Instanzruns weil selbsternannte Casuals selbst einfache Mechaniken wie Aggro-Kontrolle nicht auf die Reihe bekommen - wirklich geneigt dem zuzustimmen.



Das kann man aber nicht pauschalisieren. Dass sich unter Casuals zwangsläufig mehr unfähige Spieler befinden als unter Raidern, ist ja wohl irgendwie logisch. Das ist aber noch lange kein Grund, generell alle Casuals als schlechtere Spieler zu bezeichnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (31. Januar 2009)

Amento schrieb:


> Genau meine meinung das is wirklich so steige jetzt auf war um da kann man sich wenigstens auf pvp freuen und ein paar gute raids



Endlich mal einer der es kapiert und mit WOW aufhört und nicht mio MIMIMI Threats erstellt.


----------



## Amkhar (31. Januar 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> wie naiv du doch bist, du glaubst ja wohl selbst nicht das Blizzard in Ihren zahlen eine Zahl hat die auch nur annähernd der Warheit entspricht ?
> 
> Ja ich weis, die Flamer werden jetzt sagen "lol nap wow hat 12 mio spieler" aber woran natürlich keiner denkt ist das die zahl der inaktiven leute die schon lange aufgehört haben und vor allem jetzt aufhören weil eben mit dem AddOn wow nicht grad besser wurde, auch zugezählt wird, ich gehe sogar so weit wenn ich mir die server ansehe das ich sage das diese 12 Mio auf knapp 7 mio geschrumpft sind, davon ziehen wir dann ausländer ab und bleiben bei den deutschen, weil uns ist es scheisegal was amis und co zocken.
> 
> ...


Na als Vollprofi und einziger mit Durchblick wird es ja für dich kein Problem sein zuverlässige Zahlen zu liefern.Solltest du das nicht können stell dich in die Schlange zu den anderen Dampfplauderern und Kristallkugelsehern.
Warum ist das Fakt? Weil du es sagst? Deine dümmlichen Aussagen haben keinesfalls den Anspruch Fakten zu stellen oder zu untermauern.
Apropos "Doof",du musst nicht von dir selbst  auf andere schliessen,es gibt sicherlich mehr als genügend Spieler die sich über deinem geistigen Niveau bewegen (was ja augenscheinlich keine große Leistung darstellt)..
Das einzige was ich nach dem Nachdenken bemerkt habe ist dass du anstatt MMO zu spielen dich um deine schulischen Leistungen kümmern solltest.


----------



## sydonaiX (31. Januar 2009)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Hm obs irgendwann auch nochmal nen Thread gibt dr das gegenteiol aussagt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und jeder thread in die andere richtung geht auch immer zum selben: tolltolltoll.

sind das eure argumente gegen kritik?

kenn ich von früher.
da wurd immer gesagt "dann geh doch rüber".
tja jetzt gibts kein drüben mehr^^.
und die situation ist keinen deut besser, eher schlechter. lol.

soviel zum thema "konstruktive antworten" (an kritikern offentsichtlicher mängel) a la "mimimi".

ach was wär ich gerne arzt und würde leuten, die mit sowas um sich werfen, wenn sie ernsthaft krank wären
ein gepflegtes "mimimi" entgegnen, anstatt sie zu kurieren.
da wär was los oder?


----------



## Capaal (31. Januar 2009)

Eines fällt mir an dieser Stelle jedoch ins Auge.

Zwischen dem ganzen versteckten und auch nicht versteckten Mimimi befinden sich widersprüchliche Argumente, bei denen ich denke, deren blizzard sich vollkommen bewusst ist, jedoch auch nirgendwo von irgendwem eine kreative Idee dabei ist.

Zuerst das ganze "früher war alles besser- Gehabe"
Du nennst doch selber die ganzen Aufreggründe die es bei Classic und bei BC gab, da haben sich doch sicherlich die Leute damals genauso aufgeregt nur über andere Aspekte die beim Spiel ihrer Meinung nach nicht stimmig sind.

Und dann unterscheidest du zwischen PvE und PvP wobei man wenn man deine Gedanken zusammenfasst man ungefähr auf das hier kommen würde:

PvE : zu einfach und langweilig...nix zu tun...mit ulduar wirds auch nich besser
PvP : zu schwer und unerreichbar...

Merkste was?!^^

Genau diese Punkte gab es in WoW immer!
bloß das es manchmal umgekehrt war
(pre WotLK)
PvE : nur für Pro-Gamer (sunwell) ...zu schwer
PvP : nur für Casuals ...epic's einsammeln mehr nicht.



Zusammenfassend denke ich mir einfach:
Warum lese ich mir jeden ach-so-dämlichen-Mimimi-Thread durch?
und Warum kommt nieee wirklich niiiiee jmd mit kreativen Ideen?
Seit ihr immer gegen Blizzard? ...Seit ihr als solche Anti-Menschen auf die Welt gekommen?
Wird sich diese Antwort von mir je jmd durchlesen / zu Herzen nehmen?


wenn ihr Antworten darauf findet, postet sie mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber eins muss ich noch sagen:
Sollte der Text von dir nicht kopiert worden sein, dann ist er wirklich im großen und ganzen gut geschrieben.




mfg Ræl


----------



## Patso (31. Januar 2009)

WoW stirbt nich aber die community wird immer schlechter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

viel spaß noch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (31. Januar 2009)

Ich sag nur noch:

Wird Zeit das Draußen wieder warm wird und alle Heulsusen mal an Strand gehen können!!!!!!!

Dann hat es auch mal nen Ende damit das Leute die nen halbes Jahr WoW spielen rummaulen das Früher alles besser war.

Das erinnert mich auch an Mauerfall: 20jähriger steht an der Grenze und jammert das er 40 Jahre unterdrückt wurde, jetzt sitzt er in seiner Harz4 Bude und jammert wie scheiße der Westen is. LOL

MfG


----------



## Protek (31. Januar 2009)

Was will man Vorschläge bringen, wenn Blizzard sowieso nur auf die Casuals gehört hat?

Das Spiel ist für mich jedenfalls gestorben. ---> der Release war 13 Nov. 08 und ich hab schon ca seit Anfang Jahr nicht mehr gespielt. Was sagt mir das? Das Addon hat mich als langjähriger Spieler gerade mal knapp 1.5 Monate halten können. Früher konnte es wenigstens solange begeistern, bis ein neues Addon in Sicht war.

Was ganz klar ist, dass die eher neueren Spieler noch nicht verbraucht sind. Ihr blickt noch nicht ganz durch, das ihr im gesamten nur dem Drang des Ausrüstens unterlegen seit.

Für einen erfahrenen Spieler bietet das Spiel absolut nichts mehr. Hat man ein gewisses Equip erreicht und überblickt das ganze erneut, ist es nur noch Langeweile.

Pve zu leicht, PvP zu sinnfrei , Achievment noch sinnfreier...


----------



## oerpli (31. Januar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Langsam geht mir das Gemotze echt auf den Keks! Was haben die ganzen selbsternannten "Pros" denn bitte den ganzen Tag zwischen den Raids gemacht? Sie haben dumm auf den Brückenpfeilern vorm AH in IF gestanden, damit auch jeder idiot sieht, dass sie "besser" sind als der Rest der Welt und WEHE, du bist mit Rares statt Epix auch nur in die Nähe eines Brückenpfeilers gekommen!
> 
> Das ist nichts als Geltungsdrang und das Bedürfnis, sich über ein bescheuertes Onlinegame zu definieren, weil man schon im RL nicht sonderlich zufrieden mit sich selbst ist.
> 
> ...


Sorry mein werter Herr, aber du bist ein Fail. Ich würde mich selbst als einen solche Pro bezeichnen (hab 7 oder 8 Monate aktiv gespielt, war nach 5 Monaten bei Illi) und hab als ich nichts zu raiden hatte halt irgendwas gemacht, z.B. in IF gestanden und gechattet. Allerdings nicht in meinem Raidequip sondern in dem Equip, das am besten ausschaut.

Wenn dann so Leute wie du (du hattest sicher keine Rares sondern geleechte Epixx aus dem AV) vorbeikamen, die hab ich die angeschaut und mein Eindruck hat sich bestätigt.
in 90% der Fälle. Verzauberungen, dass einem die Haare aufstehen etc.


----------



## Totemkrieger (31. Januar 2009)

mcbk schrieb:


> Wieder ein Beitrag von einem Spieler der im großen und ganzen meint er müsse sich durch exclusiven Content und Epics von anderen Spielern abheben mit der Begründung das Spiel sei "zu leicht-jeder N*** kommt an Epics, macht Content Clear bla bla" geworden. Wieder eine Bestätigung, dass die WoW Entwickler den richtigen Schritt getan haben, das Spiel für Casuals zu öffnen. Welche Wohltat ist es doch nicht ständig von sog. "Erfolgen" von pseudo Top-Gilden etc. mehr lesen zu müssen, wie noch zu Classic oder BC Zeiten. Der Verfasser des Beitrags oder der TE haben allerdings noch diverse andere MMO´s zur Auswahl, dort finden sich eventuell noch die nun bei WoW vermissten Beweihräucherungen der Profilneurose.




Wie ich ein paar Seiten vorher erwähnte:.Es gibt halt wie in jedem Bereich der Computerspielindustrie,Spieler die Spaß an Herausforderungen haben.Und die sind für einige hier nicht mehr gegeben.
Es gibt nun mal Menschen, die beherrschen ihren Avatar besser als andere und wiederum andere beherrschen ihn besonders gut.

Wenn es Spaß macht sich nicht von der Masse abzuheben und auszusehen wie jeder 08/15 Roxxor:...weiter machen.
Wenn es Spaß macht im halb Schlaf oder mit nem besoffenen Raid durch Naxx zu rennen und es trotzdem zu clearen?Wenn ja,weiter machen.Für mich persönlich nichts.
Das Argument>Alle erfolgreichen Raider haben kein RL und haben keine Freunde usw usw usw. ist so voreingenommen und bekräftigt nur den Eindruck das diese Menschen nicht wirklich vertraut mit der Materie des Raidens sind.Aber hauptsache mal mit reden,obwohl ich keine Ahnung habe.
Es gibt viele ehemalige (Hardcore)Raider die mit weniger Zeitaufwand als ein so genannter "Casual",mehr erreichten.Woran liegts?

Wenn es nichts besonderes war "besser" zu sein und das ja eigendlich jeder kann,wieso gabs dann erfolgreiche und weniger erfolgreiche Raids/Gilden?

Und natürlich geht Blizz den richtigen weg,im Sinne der Massentauglichkeit.Zeugt es gleichzeitig von hoher Qualität?Massenabfertigung um 10-12 Millionen Spieler am Spiel zu halten,Pseudocontent nachschieben wie Achivements.Klassen so umpatchen das auch jeder Hans ohne wirkliches "Können" oben mit halten kann.

Tut mir Leid für die Community,denn es wird immer schlimmer in den Foren.Beleidigungen,Flames...Diskussionen die keine sind,in denen jeder seinen Senf dazu geben muss,weil er seine Meinung für DIE Richtige hält.Agrumente werden gekonnt überlesen und im Gegenzug sucht man akriebisch nach kleinen Wörtern,an denen man sich aufhängen kann um nicht auf die genannten Argumente eingehen zu müssen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Januar 2009)

oerpli schrieb:


> Sorry mein werter Herr, aber du bist ein Fail. Ich würde mich selbst als einen solche Pro bezeichnen (hab 7 oder 8 Monate aktiv gespielt, war nach 5 Monaten bei Illi) und hab als ich nichts zu raiden hatte halt irgendwas gemacht, z.B. in IF gestanden und gechattet. Allerdings nicht in meinem Raidequip sondern in dem Equip, das am besten ausschaut.
> 
> Wenn dann so Leute wie du (du hattest sicher keine Rares sondern geleechte Epixx aus dem AV) vorbeikamen, die hab ich die angeschaut und mein Eindruck hat sich bestätigt.
> in 90% der Fälle. Verzauberungen, dass einem die Haare aufstehen etc.



Cooler Post, danke. Hab lang nicht mehr so gelacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (31. Januar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Na, den Vollpfosten (jetzt durch User ersetzt) hast du aber schnell noch gelöscht. Keine Sorge, hättest du stehen lassen können, lässt mich völlig kalt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kurze Richtigstellung: Das habe nicht ich ersetzt, sondern ein Moderator.


----------



## -Darxx (31. Januar 2009)

Mein sig....


----------



## oerpli (31. Januar 2009)

> Das ist aber auch teilweise die Schuld der Community und nicht des Spiels selbst. Denn genau betrachtet haben auch die "Casuals" die selben Möglichkeiten was Talente etc. angeht wie die erfahrenen Spieler. Ich weigere mich zu glauben, dass Casuals keine Tipps von "Pros" annehmen. Eher ist es so, das sie meistens ausgelacht werden wenn sie irgendetwas elementares nicht wissen/können.


Keiner wurde in eine Skillung gezwungen. Aber 90% der Leute sind unfähig eine Skillung zu erstellen, die Sinn macht. Ich hatte einen Magier in der Gilde, der jedes Talent im Arkanbaum, das den Schaden erhöht hat ausgelassen hat. Und sowas in einer Raidgilde.

Dass dich mein Post erheitert freut mich, so sind kleine Kinder eben. Das ist auch das Problem mit den Diskussionen hier. Man kann sagen was man will,  90% der User sind geistig <12 und deshalb nicht fähig, ein Argument zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Phash (31. Januar 2009)

wo issn das Problem?

einfach die subscription nicht verlängern und nicht für etwas zahlen, über das man sich nur aufregt...

Das Game macht fun, und mir sind mittlerweile die Raids ganz recht - ich brauch nur 1-2 mal die Woche raiden um gutes gear zu haben um mit Freunden inis zu machen

oder ich geh twinken, und freu mich, dass mein Twink auch epix hat 

wenns mir keinen Spass mehr macht lösch ich mein Abo und such mir was neues - hatte ich schon 2 mal, na und? Machts halt mal keinen Fun, zockt man nen Monat WAR oder DAOC oder CS:S oder was einem sonst so vor die Maus kommt



aber weinen, weil einem was nicht gefällt... da hat damals meine Kindergartentante schon interveniert und gemeint, wenn ich mal ausm KiGa raus bin, dann geht das aber nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach heute darf man die Kids ja nimmer so scharf anreden und ihnen ihre Träume nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kk.. whine plx und wenn du mal n Taschentuch brauchst - meine alte Kindergartentante is seit n paar Jahren in Rente - die hat aber sicher eins für dich


----------



## Phash (31. Januar 2009)

haha oerpli, bist du nich der wannabe pro, der meinte er hat 8 monate geraidet und war nach 5 monaten bei illidan? 


ahahahah 

so ne Leute sind der Grund, warum die WoW Community so nen schlechten Ruf hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin kein Pro. Würd ich nie von mir behaupten - ich verdien mein Geld nicht mit WoW, also mach ichs nicht professionell... wer das immer von sich behauptet wird entweder von der Mama oder vom Sozialamt gesponsort ^^ das is aber auch nich pro
n bissl casual mäßig raiden - 4h raidabende 3-5 mal die Woche, das ist NICHT pro...


----------



## Glohin (31. Januar 2009)

Auweia,was ich hier so lese,ist mal echt krass.
WOW ist doch nur ein Computerspiel wie viele andere auch.
Da wird teilweise ein Schmonzens gepostet,das man meint dat hier wäre ne Religion.
Wacht mal auf,allesamt,wird Zeit das es wieder wärmer wird,das die Leutz hier mal an die frische Luft kommen.
Schönen Tach noch
Glohin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (31. Januar 2009)

Raknos schrieb:


> Also Leute ich checks echt nicht... hab auch kein bock diesen ganzen Sinnlosen threat durchzulesen, aber das was ich gelesen hab ist mir schon affig genug.
> 
> Immer diese möchtegern pro gamer die ihre absolut uninteressante Meinung verbreiten wollen. Es war schon IMMER so in WoW das die Hardcore Gilden nach ein paar wochen nach dem realese neuer Instanzen den gesamten content Clear hatten. Dazu nochmal zu dem Anfangspost, der redet von noobs die man mitnimmt damit nichts gedisst wird?? Warst du mal in MC mit? Zu 40iger Raid zeiten hattest du 60% Noobs dabei und hast den einfachen Content auch gecleart.



Ich glaube viele hier sind einfach nur in normalen Raidgilden ich z.b bin aus einer die 3 Tage raidet in der Woche zu bc auch mal 4 wenn wir bei den Endbossen (vashj Kael Archi illidan) waren

pre bc waren wir mc bwl a40 für naxx waren wir nicht gut genug für  und die zeit reichte auch nicht also nix Hardcore Gilden Spieler die hier schreiben





> Zu BC wars genau dasselbe. Uhhhh ein neues "SSC" weil "SSC" ja auch soooo schwer war. Nein war es nicht, es war einfach nur verbuggt ohne ende und deshalb hat es lang gedauert es zu clearen, als entlich mal alle Buggs behoben waren war es einfach so trashig wie alles andere. Maghteridon.. uuha, das war echt schwer, und einige T5 bob gilden sind bestimmt gewhiped, aber nur die die es versucht haben, da der komplette lootable von Magtheridon einschließlich T4 absoluter Crap ist war das aber nich von nöten.



Wo war ssc verbuggt ich bin da ein paar Wochen rein gegangen mir ist nix aufgefallen du meinst nicht das die bugs mit 3.0 weggemacht wurden oder 



> Meiner Meinung nach ist das l8 game momentan richtig gut. Die Heroic inis machen spaß (Anfangs) und die Raidencounter ebenso, durch die Erfolge und den Drachen hat man auch länger anreiz in Heroics zu gehen, was früher ganz anders war, saußerdem ist das neue Ruf system wesentlich besser als das alte.





> Sicher ist der Raidcontent nicht so schwer im moment, aber Satharion mit 3 Drachen ist mit randoms und blauem gear nicht machbar, und Naxx 25 clearen mit einem Random Raid scheitert meist spätestens an Thaddius...
> Trotzdem ist es einfach für Casuals an epics zu kommen, ohne viel Zeit aufzuwenden. Die Hardcore Gamer haben genau wie früher immer noch nichts zu tun, da sie ja wie immer alles in der ersten Woche clearen, aber dank dem Erfolg system haben auch diese ein wenig mehr motivation weiter zu raiden.



Ok gegen das Rufsystem sag ich ja nix aber  wo ist der unterschied ob ich ein Boss in 5min oder in 3min lege nur mal so zu den erfolgen?



> Und zu diesen "langsam ist die Luft raus" Leuten sag ich einfach: Es ist ein Spiel, macht es euch keinen Spaß mehr spielt Monopoly, aber schwallt hier nich son Müll rum, es zwingt euch keiner.



Ok manche übertreiben vielleicht ein wenig aber warum meckern wird den ? ja genau wir wollen für uns ein spiel retten was ich jetzt 3 jahre spiele und eigentlich will ich nicht aufhören aber das was es im mom ist werde ich mir nicht mehr lange antun 




> Im Endeffekt bleibt einem hier nur das *Fazit der meisten WoW Kolumnen in letzter Zeit*: wir sind da, wo wir vor dem Release des Addons waren. Nur das wir uns jetzt nicht mehr auf eine der schönsten Quest- und Storylineorgien in der Geschichte des Computerspiels freuen können, sondern alle auf Patch 3.1 warten, wie ein Verurteilter auf seine Begnadigung wartet. Dieser Patch sollte und wird für viele die letzte Chance auf Rehabilitierung der WoW Entwickler sein. Hauen uns die T8 Inhalte nicht absolut vom Hocker, wird *es Zeit, loszulassen. Sowohl WoW als auch die Leute, wegen denen man allabendlich einloggt."*



*es wird Zeit, los zulassen. Sowohl WoW als auch die Leute, wegen denen man allabendlich einloggt."*

Ja viele sind schon gegangen und gerade der Punkt die inGame Freunde ist für mich warum ich noch spiele wow ist ist kurz vor der Mülltonne wie viele Games vor Wow meistens nach einer Woche 

Am besten jetzt da gibt es noch was bei ebay  ich denke die Preise fallen nach 3.1^^ 

never da lösche ich lieber alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg


----------



## Blenderxxx (31. Januar 2009)

also, auf jeden fall gut geschrieben. :-)

bei dem PvP teil geben ich dem autor auf jeden fall recht.  Ich bin ein mittelmäßiger pvp spieler(bc rating so 1700-1800) und lasse mich seit dem lich king nicht mehr in der arena von nem dk abschlachten und bekomme da auch nach wochen langes spielen kein einziges item, weil ich eh nicht an die hohen ratings kommen.

Als Stoffi macht mir das normale bg auch keinen spaß mehr. dk, schurke kurz sehen, und sack tot^^

was dem pve inhalt angeht, bin ich absolut nicht der meinung des autors.
Die Quest´s und die Storyline sind toll.
Mit der Gilde sind die Heros auch einfach, aber dann geh mal mit n paar naps in ne hero, dann wird man merken, das es noch genug leute gibt, die probleme haben.

Naxx gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Ich finde es prima, das ich keine 5 tage mehr brauche, um eine Instanz zu clearen, sondern nur 1 oder 2 tage. Und das der trash einfach ist, finde ich auch gut. ich habe es gehasst, die ganze zeit blöde mobs zu killen, die keinen loot und auch keinen anspruch hatten, eswar einfach nur dazu da, nicht schnell zu den bossen zu kommen. extrem langweilig, ich weiß nicht was daran gut war?!?

10er naxx macht auch spaß, vorallem wenn man ne lustige gruppe hat.
und wenn man ein wenig anspruch haben will, kann man ja sartion mit 3 adds machen. das ist schon was gutes.


Was mir aber in moment arg die Spiellust raubt, sind die krassen laggs auf meinem Realm Blackhand. 
das macht überhaupt keinen spaß!


----------



## STAR1988 (31. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A

Der ein oder andere wird sich in diesem Video wiedererkennen !


----------



## Klingebär (31. Januar 2009)

Mimimimimi... mehr ist das nicht -.-

Zum Thema PvE:

Man muss nichtmehr 24/7 Raiden um sich anständiges Equit zu sammeln. Für alle "Hardcoreraider" gibts den Hero Modus in Naxx, Wyrmruhtempel etc. Wem das zu leicht ist, hat halt auch mal Pechgehabt ...

Zum Thema PvP:

Wer nur hin und wieder PvP macht kann sich über Ehre ein "Nicht-Rating-Set" zusammensammeln. Das "verbesserte" gibts für AKTIVE PvP Spieler, genauso wie die Waffen...


----------



## Totemkrieger (31. Januar 2009)

> Zum Thema PvE:
> 
> Man muss nichtmehr 24/7 Raiden um sich anständiges Equit zu sammeln. Für alle "Hardcoreraider" *gibts den Hero Modus in Naxx, Wyrmruhtempel etc*. Wem das zu leicht ist, hat halt auch mal Pechgehabt ...



Musste ich lachen ^^(dick markiert)

Wieder mal jemand der meint,er wüsste wie es in richtigen Raidgilden abläuft....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht doch noch nicht einmal darum wieviel Zeit man investieren muss.Es gibt Menschen die lieben Herausforderungen und die sind nicht mehr gegeben.Um mehr geht es nicht.Nicht um Epix,nicht um Neid,nicht um Pro oder nicht Pro....einzig und allein um die langweile die aufkommt,wenn man eine Instanz ohne Einsatz in der ersten oder zweiten ID. schon säubert.


----------



## Variolus (31. Januar 2009)

Um gleich dem folgendem längeren Text die Konklusion vorrauszunehmen (und damit die, die nicht in der Lage sind längere Texte zu lesen und zu verstehen, nicht überfordert werden): Wer WoW seit Release spielt, für den bringen selbst die neuen Inhalte nichts wirklich neues, je nachdem wie groß ein potentielles Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit ausgeprägt ist, schlägt das also auch in Langeweile um. Und sobald man sich durch etwas gelangweilt fühlt ergibts auch keinen wirklichen Sinn mehr sich länger damit zu beschäftigen (ausser man wird gezwungen... siehe Schulpflicht, lang, lang ists her, dass ich mich auf der Schulbank langweilen konnte und nun sehe ich das ganze verklärt durch die rosarote Brille und wünsch mir die tolle Zeit zurück). Nur dass sich andere eben nicht so schnell langweilen, den MMO-Aspekt mit anderen netten Menschen genießen oder versuchen den RPG-Anteil auszuleben (leider heutzutage kaum möglich), können sie nicht verstehen und stimmen die Leichengesänge für WoW an...

WoW ist sicher noch nicht tot, dazu gibt es noch immer zu viele neue Spieler, die sich an neuen Erfahrungen erfreuen können (und mir machts auch Spaß mit ein paar alten Freunden Erinnerungen wie Ony oder MC aufleben zu lassen und dabei einen Frischling aus der Gilde mitzunehmen, damit er mal diesen alten Content überhaupt zu Gesicht bekommt) und auch alte Spieler die sich die Zeit nehmen die neuen und wirklich guten Storylines zu genießen/erleben. Und nicht zuletzt habe ich wirklich Freunde in diesem Spiel und Freude mit ihnen in diesem ach so stinkend langweiligen und toten Spiel. Wer seinen Spaß darin sieht mit einer der großen Raidgilden innerhalb der ersten Woche den Content durch zu haben und danach so schnell wie irgend möglich sein Equip auf dem bestmöglichen Stand zu bringen, muß damit leben, dass vieles an ihm vorbei geht und er sich nach dem Erreichen eben dieser Ziele (was mit etwas Dropluck und genug Dkp extrem schnell gehen kann...) nur noch ingame langweilen kann. 
Zum Thema PvP sag ich wiedermal nur, solange PvP und PvE auf den selben Grundlagen steht ist ein faires Balancing nicht zu erreichen und somit auch kein wirklicher Spaß im PvP (oder fur starke PvP-Klassen derzeit im PvE, siehe Schurken, die zuwenig PvE-Schaden machen und totgenerfte BMs).

Und jetzt zu den ganzen "Ich-will-nen-Classic-Server"-Träumern: Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass man ohne Rückhalt einer größeren Gilde vor Level 58 auf keinen Fall nach Scholo kam (obwohl eigentlich ab lvl 54), dass Imp-Runs im Normalfall 3-4 Std dauerten und selbst auf Level 60 wars nicht leicht. Wobei auch wieder die Frage, welches Classic wollt ihr überhaupt, schon in der Zeit gab es soviele Änderungen, zu Release gab es kein BWL, kein ZG, Dire Maul wurde nachgepatcht, Scholo war eine Raidini, was ist nun Klassik? Der letzte Build unmittelbar vor BC, damit auch AQ und Naxx drin sind? Aber Naxx ist euch ja jetzt schon zu langweilig, wieso also in der Klassikversion nochmal Raiden, wegen des tollen t3 Equips? Und wenn ihr das erreicht habt? Es gibt dann keinen neuen Content mehr, dann ist das Spiel vorbei und tot!
Auch kann ich mich erinnnern wie langwierig das Leveln damals war. Für meine ersten 60er brauchte ich sage und schreibe über ein halbes Jahr. Ein Kumpel, der nur 2 Std am Tag spielte und selten mal am We, saß fast ein ganzes daran... Und das ganze in altbekannten Gebieten, ohne nur eine einzige neue Quest. 
Und dann überlegt euch welche Klasse ihr grade spielt und was ihr damals hättet machen MÜSSEN, um überhaupt an einem Raid teilnehmen zu dürfen: Pala oder Schamane? Ihr seid nur als Heiler und Buffautomaten da, sonst habt ihr keine Existenzberechtigung (ausserdem nicht zu vergessen, dass ihr, wollt ihr bei diesen Klassen bleiben gegebenenfalls die Fraktionen wechseln müßt), Druide = Heiler, Mage? ^^ versuchts garnicht erst als Feuer/Arkan, seid dann auch komplett nutzlos, Krieger immer Tank, Priester immer Holy, Hexer als DD? gabs nicht, ihr ward nur Supporter die bestenfalls nen Wichtel, GS und SS bieten durften, sonst noch Elementare/Dämonen verbannen, darüber hinaus war kein Platz im Raid für euch (max 5 Hexer pro MC Raid und nicht einer mehr), selbst Schurken wurde ihre Skillung diktiert... Du hattests überhaupt keine Wahl, wenn du erfolgreich Raiden wolltest
Die Schulzeit war auch nur im Gedenken die tollste Zeit eures Lebens, die unschönen Dinge verschleiert euer Gedächtnis (zumindest in meinem Alter schon). Denkt an die Pubertät, die ersten Versuche mit dem anderen Geschlecht, der Ärger mit den gemeinen Lehrern, die nur euch haßten und deshalb schlechte Noten gaben, Hausaufgaben, für Klassenarbeiten büffeln, Hausarrest, Pickel, Mobbing durch Mitschüler, das durchgeweichte, wiederliche Pausenbrot, dass Mami euch immer eingepackt hat und das ihr sowieso in der Schule immer in den Mülleimer entsorgt habt, Sportunterricht, die ständigen Nullbockphasen, all das war eure Schulzeit und noch vieles schlechtes mehr...


----------



## VölligIrre (31. Januar 2009)

liegt im sterben.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 drama queen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rôxânaa (31. Januar 2009)

hmm, können sich die whiner mal ein paar neue argumente einfallen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. Januar 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Musste ich lachen ^^(dick markiert)
> 
> Wieder mal jemand der meint,er wüsste wie es in richtigen Raidgilden abläuft....
> 
> ...



ich simme dir voll und ganz zu..... der aktuelle raidcontent bietet null herausforderung!

es geht darum dass es einfach total langweilig geworden ist..... manche stehen vieleicht auf stures wegbomben und dummes draufnuken aber viele (u.a. ich)jedoch nicht....

1. abend 25er naxx -> clear (1 wipe bei gluth)
1. abend obsidian25 -> clear (first try)                            == und nein, wir sind keine pros oder 24/7 gamer ==
1. abend malygos25 -> clear (3. wipes) 

darauf folgt stures abfarmen......extremst langweilig.... oder bereitet euch das etwa spielspass? 
ein raidcontent sollte doch schon etwas fordern und den ein oder anderen boss enthalten für den man mehrere abende benötigt......momente über die man sich freuen kann fehlen in wotlk vollständig.....


----------



## arkites (31. Januar 2009)

pff es ist doch im ndeffekt so wie variolus schreibt. 

wer sich direkt alles nimmt auf das er sich freuen kann hat nichts mehr auf das er sich freuen kann, punkt!

Natürlich ist die quest und die storyline langweilig und wenig berauschend wenn man  die questgebiete nur durchfliegt um schnell 80 zu werden. udn sich keine zeit nimmt das szenario zu betrachten. Und wer alles komplett  cleart  weil er schnell 80 wurde und dann umso schneller direkt zu kel thuzad, sartharion und Malygos durchgerannt ist der ist unzufrieden. 

WoW ist nicht das Leben, und die möglichkeit für diese "unnützen casuals"  trotzdem den kompletten inhalt des spiels  zu sehen  find ich persönlich als einer dieser casuals super! 

dieses " die hardcoregilden sind unterfordert" argument das auch permanent auf WoW-Szene auftaucht, find ich ohnehin  absolut Sinnfrei. Ich zocke doch nicht WoW um  in den Startgebieten rumzukrebsen und dann mit den Fahnen zu schwenken  wenn mal wieder ne megasuperproraidgilde den worldfirstkill geschafft hat. ich mein hey super für die jungs... und dann? hab ich nicht das recht als gelegenheitszocker auch mal das komplett zu geniessen was ich komplett bezahle?  Ich sehe es absolut nicht ein warum es mir verwehrt bleiben sollte die Raids zu sehen, nur weil andere leute der meinung sind das es weiß gott wie schwer sein soll, damit leute wie ich draussen bleiben müssen, und dannn sagen können " hey wir sind was ganz tolles wir sind besser als der rest!"
Ich mein wer mit der einstellung son spiel zockt sollte  mal wieder raus gehen und sport machen oder irgendwas Gemeinnütziges. Und sich nicht in solchen " WoW ist Tod - weil ich nicht mehr besser sein kann als der Rest" threads  ausheulen. 

Leute das Erfolgssystem ist echt super, aber ich gehe jede wette ein das es niemanden interessiert wenn ihr ne ausgedruckte version davon in ner bewerbung beilegt....


----------



## Adnuf (31. Januar 2009)

Mir wärs Recht, wen man den TE einfach mal sein Zeug sagen lässt und seinene eigene meinung Preiszugeben.Den schon nach 4 seiten hatte ich keine lust mehr diese Ständig widerholende " Schonwieder ein whine post" zu lesen

DAS geht mir langsam aufn Sack das man seine meinung nicht oder nir bedingt sagen kann ohne das man SOFORT geflamet wird o.ä!

Klar mal sollte WoW aus Spaß Spielen.Wen man keinen Spaß mehr hat, sollte man aufhören. Es ist mir auch klar das es solche themen schon viel zu oft gibt.

Ich spiele seit nem Jahr / 1 1/2. Damit ich ne herausforderung habe geh ich halt meist in inzen die eigentlich nich nix für mich sind (naxx hero usw)

Aber bitte wen schon 3 leute geschrieben haben es isn whine Post, dan haltet gelindegesagt mal die Fr**** und postet einfach Garnix sofern ihr der Gleichen meinung seit! -..-"

Achja, lasst euch doch einfach zeit beim leveln und raiden..... wen der Raid anstatt 2h 4h dauert, was solls solang es spaß macht
Ich bin Auserdem noch einer der Leute die gerne 20 mal Wipen, solang der boss down is! EGAL was es kosten mag


----------



## VölligIrre (31. Januar 2009)

Adnuf schrieb:


> Mir wärs Recht, wen man den TE einfach mal sein Zeug sagen lässt und seinene eigene meinung Preiszugeben.Den schon nach 4 seiten hatte ich keine lust mehr diese Ständig widerholende " Schonwieder ein whine post" zu lesen
> 
> DAS geht mir langsam aufn Sack das man seine meinung nicht oder nir bedingt sagen kann ohne das man SOFORT geflamet wird o.ä!
> [...]
> Aber bitte wen schon 3 leute geschrieben haben es isn whine Post, dan haltet gelindegesagt mal die Fr**** und postet einfach Garnix sofern ihr der Gleichen meinung seit! -..-"



Irgendwie paradox, nicht?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. Januar 2009)

Adnuf schrieb:


> Mir wärs Recht, wen man den TE einfach mal sein Zeug sagen lässt und seinene eigene meinung Preiszugeben.Den schon nach 4 seiten hatte ich keine lust mehr diese Ständig widerholende " Schonwieder ein whine post" zu lesen
> 
> DAS geht mir langsam aufn Sack das man seine meinung nicht oder nir bedingt sagen kann ohne das man SOFORT geflamet wird o.ä!



wie recht du hast..... tag für tag die gleichen dummen flames...... das bestätigt meine meinung immer wieder aufs neue; //einige hier sollten ihre zeit besser in die eigene entwicklung investieren anstatt sich beschränkte kommentare auszudenken//...

die zurückgebliebene geistige reife der einzelnen forennutzer (geschätzte 50%) spiegelt sich in ihren beiträgen mehr als deutlich wieder.....lernt einfach anständige diskussionen auf einem halbwegs gehobenem niveau zu führen....


----------



## Ginchilla (31. Januar 2009)

huhu leute...

also mal ehrlich, die posts nach dem motto "spiel was anderes..." und "hör halt mit wow auf..." könnens ja eigentlich nicht sein, oder?

fakt ist:

25er naxx militärviertel, mobgruppen mit 6-8 mobs, taktik: zusammenziehen vom pala rest macht aoe....ohh ein schemen taucht auf...egal krieger hol ihn ran der wird mit weg gebombt.

DAS war in kara absolut undenkbar....bis auf die nonelite im ballsaal...

wow ist wunderschön geworden und ja es stimmt, es wurde über die jahre immer besser, in sich kompletter, runder.
für mich ist die graphik auch völlig in ordnung, es passt einfach zusammen, das spiel ist der hit!

umso schmerzlicher ist es für viele festzustellen, dass ihnen wow nicht mehr so viel spass macht. ich finde das kann man nachvollziehen..
schwierigkeit im spiel bedeutet ja eigentlich herrausforderung...und viele sehen halt in z.b. doppelt so viel life eines bosses bei sonst gleichen fähigkeiten keine herausforderung.
der weg ist bekannt man muss ihn nur gehen....das langweilt.

warum hat kael´thas den ruf der schwerste encounter von bc gewesen zu sein? 
richtig, er hatte 4 phasen mit weit überdurchschnittleicher komplexität...eine herrausforderung also.

nun schaut euch bitte mal saphiron oder keal´thusad an...gut die kämpfe dauern, und ich muss gestehen, ich bin froh, dass ich vom tastenspammen keinen krampf bekomme.....spielspass?
tja....da muss ich wohl nichts dazu sagen, oder?


----------



## Annovella (31. Januar 2009)

Tidoc schrieb:


> gäääääääähn
> 
> nur weil einigen persöhnlich das spiel nicht mehr gefällt liegt es im sterben...




Einige? Ich mag es mal umformulieren:

gäääääääähhnnn Tidoc.. nur weil einigen persönlich das Spiel noch gefällt musst du hier nicht so unterentwickelt Argumentieren.

Dieser Text, der oben geschrieben ist, seis von www.xXxxXdrölfwayn.de oder sonst ein Copy Paste - wiederspiegelt nicht nur die Meinung von meiner Seite, sondern die Meinung JEDES Spielers von den ich je gehört, den ich getroffen oder von dem ich gelesen habe. In jedem Bereich des Textes hat der Schreiber 100% Recht.
Ich Twinke im Moment auch nurnoch, weil alles auf der Stufe 80 langweilt.

Nochmal zum Mitschreiben:
"Im Endeffekt bleibt einem hier nur das Fazit der meisten WoW Kolumnen in letzter Zeit: wir sind da, wo wir vor dem Release des Addons waren. Nur das wir uns jetzt nicht mehr auf eine der schönsten Quest- und Storylineorgien in der Geschichte des Computerspiels freuen können, sondern alle auf Patch 3.1 warten, wie ein Verurteilter auf seine Begnadigung wartet. Dieser Patch sollte und wird für viele die letzte Chance auf Rehabilitierung der WoW Entwickler sein. Hauen uns die T8 Inhalte nicht absolut vom Hocker, wird es Zeit, loszulassen. Sowohl WoW als auch die Leute, wegen denen man allabendlich einloggt."

So wird es bei mir auch sein.


----------



## TrDSchattenlos (31. Januar 2009)

> Doch was ist es, dass immer mehr hartgesottene Spieler, die bisher jede schwache Phase mitgemacht haben, ihre Onlineabende nur noch schwer alkoholisiert oder frustriert erleben lässt?


Und genau solche Kommentare sind es, die den Namen des Spiels und der ehrlichen Spieler in Verruf bringen. Warum wendest Du dich nicht gleich an ARD Panorama ? Frei nach dem Motto: "Schaut her was die bösen Blizzard Leute und ihr Spiel mit mir gemacht haben ... einen frustierten Alkoholiker". *kopfschüttel*



> Egal, in welchen Bereich dieses Spiels man seine Zeit steckt, es ist einfach extrem unbefriedigend.


Du verschweigst hier gekonnt ob es überhaupt noch etwas gibt, womit man Dich befriedigen kann. Aber das sei nur mal nebensächlich erwähnt.



> Sartharion mit 3 Adds mag ja mit blauer Ausrüstung noch etwa Vashj/Kael Niveau haben, aber spätestens nach einem Monat Naxxramas 25 Farmen ist der Boss eine reine Geduldssache. 1-2 Abende versuchen, bis selbst der letzte Depp weiss, was eine Voidzone ist, und down geht er.


Oh welch ein Skandal, das Blizzard den Content so gestaltet hat, das auch wirkliche Hobbyspieler, die nicht mehr wie 1-2 Stunden am Tag investieren können, selbigen bewältigen können. Vorbei die Zeit der selbsternannten Elite-Spieler, die stellenweise ein Benehmen an den Tag legten, als seien Sie King Louie höchstpersönlich. Aber wie war doch gleich der alte Spruch ? Je tiefer einer fällt, desto höher der Zweck.



> ... und selbst Raids, die sich in Classic und BC mit Clearen des Contents vor den Patches 2.0 und 3.0 einen Namen machen konnten, haben inzwischen Bewerber, die man vor 4 Monaten noch nichtmal im 10er Twinkraid mit nach Karazhan genommen hätte.


Welch ein Skandal ... jetzt ist der arme arme Elitespieler doch tatsächlich genötigt worden, sein Hobby mit einem Gleichgesinnten zu teilen, der noch das Maß im Spiel erkennt ?


----------



## S4y0nAra (31. Januar 2009)

*WoW liegt im sterben! Ich kann den armen Menschen verstehen der dies geschrieben hat, was macht man denn jetzt auch den lieben langen Tag!? Ob er/sie sich bei ping pong auch aufgeregt hat, dass man keine seinen Wünschen entsprechende Neuerung eingebaut hat? 
Beim besten Willen, Leute sind betrübt darüber dass es keinen Anreiz mehr hat sich einzuloggen weil die Herausforderung fehlt.... man kann ja heutzutage sicherlich auch erwarten, dass ein Entwickler wie Blizzard stets versucht die Motivation zu erhalten, für jeden einzelnen versteht sich, Blizzard will keinen Umsatz machen, keine Neukunden werben, das Spiel auf keinen Fall "mainstream-tauglicher" machen, nur auf die ersten 10.000 Voll-pro Spieler ausrichten! Wie bereits in einem Vorpost gesagt - Der Chefentwickler persönlich nimmt sich den Strick wenn DU aufhörst zu spielen! Willst du zum WoW Streik aufrufen oder eine Mitleidsanfrage starten? Danke an der Stelle für diese Meinung! 

Ich hab gelesen wie jmd angezweifelt hat, dass die Zahlen der aktiven WoW Spieler nicht korrekt ist. o,0 
Wenns dich interessiert wieviele Leute WoW spielen, dann haste ja ein neues Hobby gefunden! Zu dem spekulierst du heftiger als ein Wetterfrosch bei einer Jahresvorhersage. Ich geb dem Verfasser des vom TE geposteten Textes nicht völlig unrecht und ich bin auch kein Fan von Games mit dem Motto "Die Masse soll es mögen". Schick nen Brief zu Blizz, komm persönlich vorbei, bewirb dich, whatever. Das Leben ist zu kurz als dass man sich ewig über vergangene Tage aufregt! Früher war alles besser, früher gabs auch nen Kaiser. Wie gesagt wenns nicht passt, hör auf, mir passt es noch, ich zock weiter! 

Have a nice day!

*​


----------



## Kahrtoon (31. Januar 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Musste ich lachen ^^(dick markiert)
> 
> Wieder mal jemand der meint,er wüsste wie es in richtigen Raidgilden abläuft....
> 
> ...




Schön das du uns über MMO Cluster aber zu schau stellst das du Bt/MH nie clear hattest. Danke.

Echte RaidGilden- was sind echte RaidGilden?

Erinerrn wir uns mal an Vanilla WoW, man konnte erst Raidn wenns Equip stimmte, und das war meist erst der fall wenn man sich wochen dran erarbeitet hatte mit weniger lust als laune. Dazu kommt das weniger Content da war, aber dieser dafür schon schwerer, vorallem auf grund von Buggs und dem hart zu bekommenden Equip.

Dann kam BC, Kara war am Anfang nicht einfach, Gruul und Maggy unschaffbar innerhalb der ersten 4 Wochen und SSC + TK - das war nichma LeetGamern zugesprochen.

Eine Raidgilde macht sich durch seine Community aus, die Leute die trotzdem zusammen spaß haben und was erreichen.

Wannabees machen sich durch dieses pseudo Elitere gehabe aus, diese Leute hätten an bruttalus nie vorbei gekonnt und wären bei Gorefind an einem Geist im Raid gestorben, hätten gemimit und dann /gquit.


Eine Gilde bestehte aus Spaß zusammen, und WoW ist sicher nicht tot, es blüht gerade auf. Diese 2 % die rumjammern sind exfanboys die nich das bekamen was genau sie wollten wo sie das vorher alle hatten.


_______

My 5 Cent, ich find wow immer noch toll.


----------



## tyrokz (31. Januar 2009)

recht hat er ja dass es alles vereinfacht wurde
aber naja kannst doch eh nix dran ändern :x


----------



## Xarîga (31. Januar 2009)

immer das selbe???

laangweilig , bääh , geh war spielen


----------



## bastischo (31. Januar 2009)

Meine Meinung dazu. Der SPaß am WoW liegt nur zu max 50% am schwierigkeitsgrad. was für mich vor allem zählt is die kommunikation in der gruppe. unjd das entdecken einer schön gestalteten welt. wem geht es noch so?


----------



## Kahrtoon (31. Januar 2009)

bastischo schrieb:


> Meine Meinung dazu. Der SPaß am WoW liegt nur zu max 50% am schwierigkeitsgrad. was für mich vor allem zählt is die kommunikation in der gruppe. unjd das entdecken einer schön gestalteten welt. wem geht es noch so?



/sign +++ more


----------



## grimmjow (31. Januar 2009)

Wenn WoW scheiße ist, dann sollen die ganzen flamer es doch mit dem Spiel lassen. Ich finds gut so wie es ist. 
Klar, es gibt überall Leute, die niveaulos sind, aber das gibt es in jedem Spiel.


----------



## Fonsy (31. Januar 2009)

Cera2 schrieb:


> Die RICHTIGEN Spieler werden verarscht und die Geglegenheitsspieler räumen dick ab.
> Darauf haben sie lange gewartet, verstehe ich auf der einen Seite aber auch.
> Nur wer keine Zeit für das Spiel hat, soll lieber HelloKitty Online oder die Siedler spielen.



Paahhhh, lächerlich!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/ignore


----------



## Kahrtoon (31. Januar 2009)

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein welchen sinn hat dieser Thread außer großes rumwhinen der pseudopros und die bemühung der echten spieler das bild gerade zu rücken.


----------



## Brius (31. Januar 2009)

Wieso sollte WOW aussterben?!?!?! Es gibt immernoch fast 12mio. spieler die es gerne mal zocken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (31. Januar 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> das Text ist ein einziges MIMIMI
> 
> Spiele verändern sich. Haben sie immer getan. Manche mehr, manche weniger
> 
> ...



Eben genau so. Und wem das nicht paßt, der soll sich verkrümeln, dann wird auch die Community wieder besser. Insbesondere wenn die Vögel, die sich "pro gamer" nennen obwohl sie keinen Cent bekommen, verduften, wird es hier wesentlich angenemer. Dann bleiben uns auch hirnfreie Postings wie das von TE erspart. I can't wait!


----------



## Omidas (31. Januar 2009)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Wenn WoW scheiße ist, dann sollen die ganzen flamer es doch mit dem Spiel lassen.
> [...].





Technocrat schrieb:


> Eben genau so. Und wem das nicht paßt, der soll sich verkrümeln,
> [...]



Warum soll man mit dem Spiel aufhören, nur weil man seine Meinung sagt???

Mal als Vergleich. Nehmen wir an du bist Fußballfan.
Dein Verein ist der beste der Weltund unschlagbar. Jetzt kommt ein neuer Spieler von nem anderen
Verein, den du nie leiden konntest. Er ist das größte Arschloch der Welt und egoistisch und passt
so gar nicht in deinen Lieblingsverein.

Wechselst du deinen Lieblingsverein, weil nur ein Teil davon nicht in Ordnung ist. 
Findest du den Rest der Mannschaft jetzt auch blöd, weil sie so einen mit in der Truppe haben?
Hoffst du nicht insgeheim, dass er wieder geht?
Kannst du dich nur über die Leute wundern, die ihn mögen weil er Tore schiesst und denen der Charakter egal ist??

Und genau das ist hier im Moment der Fall.
Hört man mit WoW auf weil einem nur Raiden nur PvP nur das nicht gefällt?
Sicher nicht. Nur im Moment gibt es einige, denen es leichter fällt Nur die positiven Sachen
aufzuzählen, weils kürzer ist. Und die gehen dann auch nach und nach.

Findest du die Quest doof weil Raiden zu leicht ist?
Ich für meinen Teil nicht. Gab sehr gelungenen Geschichten die durch die Quests erzählt wurden

Hofft man nicht, das man was ändern kann?
Doch natürlich. Deswegen schreiben ja hier einige recht gut begründete Argumente in diesen Thread

Kannst du dich nur über die Leute wundern denen der leichte Content egal ist, nur weil sie umsonste Epix kriegen?
Jaaaa!


Also bitte hört mit diesem Todschlagargument "Dann geh doch" auf!


----------



## Protek (31. Januar 2009)

Es ist doch einfach so.

Wir, die seit den WoW Anfängen dabei waren, verstehen den Inhalt/Anreize von A-Z. Wir haben es defintiv gesehen, unter anderem auch wegen den negativen Veränderungen durch die neuen Addons. 

Und jetzt mal zu den WoW-Neulingen, die jetzt vlt seit Ende BC Addon dabei sind. Ihr meint immer alles zu wissen und haltet euch für ach so klug. Mag ich ja gar nicht bestreiten, aber Fakt ist, das WoW Classic die Spieler noch mehr forderte und besser im Gesamtpaket war. 
Was wir heute erleben, ist das Sterben der Langzeitspieler, übrig bleibt halt die Masse an Gelegenheitsspielern und denen, die trotz allen Widrigkeiten dabei bleiben.

Hätte es dazu kommen müssen? Nein, aber Blizzard hat WoW Casual tauglich gemacht und jetzt haben sie den Salat. Ich werde die Entwicklung der angeblichen x Millionen Spielerzahlen gerne beobachten. Was an den Zahlen stimmt und was nicht, das weiss keiner und auch ich nicht. Selbst wenn sie stimmen würden, wären da xTausende die nicht mehr wirklich spielen.
WoW wurde vom guten Mmorpg und dessen Langzeitmotivation zu einem 1.5MonatsTrash Spiel. 
Pseudo Beschäftigungen wie Achievment farmen? Gehts noch? 

Wie jedes Mmorpg hat auch WoW langsam aber sicher den Zenit des erträglichen überschritten. Nach dem wiederholten epic ausrüsten ist die Luft definitv raus. 
Natürlich sieht das der Casual anders, ist auch gut so. Das Spiel wurde ja auf Anfänger abgestuft und bietet keinerlei Herausforderung mehr.

Das ist die Kritik an einem Spiel, das bei weitem nicht mehr das bietet, was es früher besass. Nur um der grossen Masse an Casual Player zu gefallen, die es ja sichtlich gefunden hat.


----------



## Luk0as (31. Januar 2009)

Ich spiel wo nur weil ich mich so brenen für den hintergund interesiere und für die geschichte und nicht fürs raiden.

Also abwarten und Wayne


----------



## S4y0nAra (31. Januar 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Mal als Vergleich. Nehmen wir an du bist Fußballfan.
> Dein Verein ist der beste der Weltund unschlagbar. Jetzt kommt ein neuer Spieler von nem anderen
> Verein, den du nie leiden konntest. Er ist das größte Arschloch der Welt und egoistisch und passt
> so gar nicht in deinen Lieblingsverein.
> ...


*Super Beispiel!
Und was macht der einsame Fan? Er setzt sich in eine Kneipe, besäuft sich und jammert alle Leute voll wie schlimm doch alles ist!
Wem ist damit geholfen? Wem es genauso geht, der braucht bestimmt nicht erst die Hilfe dieses einen um ebenfalls das zu sagen was ihm nicht passt. Aber was willst du machen? Beim Trainer/ Entwickler ausheulen? Dein restliches Leben die Vorzüge eines jammernden Alkoholikers vorziehen? 
Mag sein dass er Recht hat, durch diese Geschwafel ist aber keinem geholfen, pech für ihn, soll er sich fotos aus alten Tagen anschaun und den Rest der Menschheit in Frieden lassen, die noch, oder gerade durch diese Veränderung Spass am Spiel haben! - Oder er versucht darüber hinwegzusehen und die Vorteile daran wieder neu zu entdecken!*


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. Januar 2009)

Xarîga schrieb:


> immer das selbe???
> 
> laangweilig , bääh , geh war spielen



bääh ...dummheit stinkt....geh lernen


----------



## Omidas (31. Januar 2009)

Was für nen Argument. @  S4y0nAra  

Deiner Meinung nach, darf sich die Minderheit also nicht zu Wort melden? Extreme RL Beispiele:

Schwule und Lesben sollen gefälligst ruhig sein und sich richtig verhalten, da die meisten Hetros sind?
Neger dürfen wieder als Sklaven auf die Felder, weil die Weißen dadurch profitieren?
...

Weiß ist ein wenig überzogen der Vergleich, will damit aber nur provozieren und einen Denkanstoß
geben. Aber auch eine Minderheit hat sein recht sich zu äußern. Und tut dies auch. Und wo soll sie
dass den tun. Im WoW Forum wird es gatn und auch in einem großen Community Forum wie bei Buffed
darf man es wohl auch.

Und mich würd es echt mal in Prozent interessieren, wie klein diese Minderheit eigentlich ist. Den so
wenige sind es nun sicher doch nicht, wie alle immer zu erzählen versuchen. Den vergleichen wir mal
die Zahlen:

PvPler fallen raus, da sie eh nicht raiden.
Dann gibt es Leute die gar nicht raiden wollen. Machen Quests und 5er. Das wars.

bleiben:
1 die selten Raider
2 die normal Raider
3 Die mit viel Zeit
4 die "Talentierten" - besseres Wort nicht eingefallen. Aber die können bei gleichem Equip mehr ausm Char rausholen als andere.
5 die Pros

Gegen leichten Content werden die Masse an 5,4 sein aber auch Teile von 2 und 3. Da auch schon einige
Leute mit dem Content durch sind, die wenig Raiden und ein ausgeprägtes RL haben.

Profitieren tun werden die Masse von 1. Teile von 2 und 3.

Und dann muss man noch bedenken, das es Leute gibt, die der Meinung sind:
HAb nur Kara geschafft, finde es aber fair, das Leute die mehr investieren auch weiter kommen.

Also ist die Mehrheit wirklich sooo viel größer als die Minderheit???


----------



## Golube (31. Januar 2009)

ich find es super das die ganzen selbsternannten hardcore gamer aufhören werden wow zu zocken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann wird endlich ruhe mit dem ganzen gejammer wie easy und schlecht  wow doch geworden ist usw.


----------



## VölligIrre (31. Januar 2009)

Golube schrieb:


> ich find es super das die ganzen selbsternannten hardcore gamer aufhören werden wow zu zocken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. Januar 2009)

Golube schrieb:


> ich find es super das die ganzen selbsternannten hardcore gamer aufhören werden wow zu zocken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du kannst dir sicher sein dass die "hardcore gamer" nicht aufhören werden..... ich vermute du hast zu pre bc zeiten noch nicht gespielt. auch mir als nicht hordcore zocker gefiel es damals besser (auch wenn ich naxx nie wirklich gesehen hatte).....es ist heute nicht schlecht..aber damals war es auf jeden fall besser...


----------



## mulle (31. Januar 2009)

Also mal an den mehr als dä**** post von Protek. Ich bin auch spieler seit veröffendlichung, und kenne auch die anfänge von wow und muss trozdem sagen das meiner meinung nach die leute einfach bei jeden mist eine träne vergiesen müssen. Und zu sagen das "neulinge" nicht sagen können obs gut oder schlecht ist halte ich auch für ein großes gerücht.

Und an omidas deine beispiele sind mehr als übertrieben und haben meiner meinung recht wenig aussagekraft :> 


Grüße Mulle


----------



## Golube (31. Januar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> du kannst dir sicher sein dass die "hardcore gamer" nicht aufhören werden..... ich vermute du hast zu pre bc zeiten noch nicht gespielt. auch mir als nicht hordcore zocker gefiel es damals besser (auch wenn ich naxx nie wirklich gesehen hatte).....es ist heute nicht schlecht..aber damals war es auf jeden fall besser...



doch hab ich . zwar nicht ganau am tag der erscheinung aber doch schon lange vor bc . doch ich bin auf dem boden geblieben und habe das spiel genossen. 
gemütlich questen - inis hin und wieder mal pvp  . zwar kein mc - aq 40 usw. aber wie gesagt ich hatte noch anderes zu tun als 5 stunden oder mehr am tag wow zu zoken.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (31. Januar 2009)

oh mein gott man is schneller mit dem content durch und hat da durch mehr freie zeit in der man nicht wow spielen muss. das ist auch ein echtes problem, oh ja. 
und was diese leute angeht vonwegen keine abwechselung weil man alles so schnell durch hat... wie oft seid ihr dahmals in mc an raggi verreckt oder später dann an nef? ich jedenfalls bin monate lang den gleichen scheiß gegangen nur um dann einen boss weiter zu sein. Abwechselung is was anderes. 
Ich für meinen teil mach jetzt fachoberschule und bin irgendwie froh das ich nichtmehr ewig den selben scheiß machen muss, so kann ich für die schule lernen und gleichzeitig noch inovativ zocken. wo is das problem. ist doch win win. ich hab mehr zeit neben wow, und das is der grund warum ich nicht aufhören muss.


----------



## Omidas (31. Januar 2009)

Ach warum den? kein WoW bezug? @ *mulle*

Der Paladin die Witznummer der Klassen in WoW. Hauptaufgabe erheiterung der anderen und Ehrespender.
Nicht immer, gab aber recht häufig solche Phasen.Sicher auf andere Klassen anwendbar.

Rund 80% ??? der WoW Spieler spielen keinen Paladin (>20). Also sollen die mal gefälligst ruhig sein
und sich mal nicht beschweren. Die Mehrheit der Spieler gefällt es so.

Blizzard will/soll/darf es ruhig allen recht machen. Nur im Moment hat Blizzard es etwas überzogen mit
der Einsteigerfreundlichkeit.

Ich finde, das eine gute Diskusion nicht nur im realem Leben (Politik etc) sehr wohl dazu beitragen kann,
dass beide Seiten recht zufrieden damit ist, wie es im Moment läuft. Und genau das tue ich grad.
Diskutieren.


----------



## ThEDiciple (31. Januar 2009)

nett geschrieben aber dennoch nicht mehr als ein weiterer frust beitrag eines jenen dem sein leben wohl nur aus wow bestand bis jetzt und da der anspruch zugegeben bis jetzt nicht wirklich hoch war ist er der meinung wow würde den berg ab gehn. Klar und darüber müssen wir nicht reden weiß jeder das der anfangs content ziemlich lau geworden ist, aber hallo wir haben hier 2 1 mann bosse und eine inze die nur aus der urversion von wow kopiert wurden ist , leich angepasst wurden ist und gut ist, wer hier mehr erwartet hatte ist zu gutgläubig. Das konzept hinter allem ist gut , die umsetzung aber halt nicht und so werden wir wohl alle bis 3.1 warten müssen. Trotzdem ganz gleich wie dieser ausfallen wird, wird es wieder viele geben die nörgeln und viele geben die zufrieden sind. wem es nicht mehr gefällt steht der weg ja offen zu gehn nur leider tun das die wenigsten und so kann man solche beiträge auch nur als mimimi abstempeln weil sie eben über alle meckern, aber einen schlussstrich nicht ziehn sondern weiter machen bis zum nächsten mimimi beitrag.


----------



## neo1986 (31. Januar 2009)

Golube schrieb:


> ich find es super das die ganzen selbsternannten hardcore gamer aufhören werden wow zu zocken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die hören ganz bestimmt nicht auf über was sollen die sich dan noch aufregen? Und die meisten heir halten eh nur große reden und im RL sehen sie so aus: http://www.lachschon.de/slides/chAosP-1172059019.jpg und spielen wie ein Kindergarten Kind. Glaub nicht alles was die hier schreiben "hab ony schon 200mal solo gelegt sogar schon mit level 20 und pre wow^^".....


----------



## S4y0nAra (31. Januar 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Was für nen Argument. @  S4y0nAra
> 
> Deiner Meinung nach, darf sich die Minderheit also nicht zu Wort melden? Extreme RL Beispiele:
> 
> ...



*Naja, ich verstehe was du meinst, seh ich 100%ig genauso, das die Minderheit sich nicht zu wort melden soll war und ist nie meine Meinung gewesen! Klar kann jeder seine Meinung kund tun, aber es ist und bleibt eine Meinung. Du kaufst dir WoW und zahlst regelmäßg, Gegenleistung: Spielspass. Was wenn der nicht mehr geboten wird? Was wenn du Cola im Aldi kaufst und nach einer neuen Rezeptur sie dir nicht mehr schmeckt? Willst du den Disconter oder den Hersteller verklagen? Willst du demonstrieren? Bitteschön, ich würde niemanden daran hindern, aber ich kauf sie mir sonst woanders! Es gibt halt Grenzen. Wenn Schwule und Lesben protestieren weil sie deskriminiert werden, geht es um Lebensqualität etc. Aber bei einem Spiel?? Schlimm genug wenn man so abhängig geworden ist, tut mir leid um die Person! Das hat auch nichts mit wegsehen oder ähnlichem zu tun, ich kann die Leute verstehen, ich bin ja nicht blind oder ignoriere ihre Aussagen, ein Kompromiss wäre vllt wirklich ein spezieller Server für Fortgeschrittene bzw. Progamer!
Sicherlich machbar! Aber dann muss halt mehr passieren als alle 3 Tage solch ein Text oder die Aussage "WoW war füher besser, jetz is alles shice!"
Aber was sollen diese Floskeln und das Rumgejammer von früher, Dinge verändern sich.... die Diskussion kann man noch ewig fortführen denke ich!*


----------



## chiaxoxo (31. Januar 2009)

ich stimme zu 100% zu, dass das niveau von wow seit 2006 in den keller gesunken ist,

jedoch stimme ich nicht zu dass wow im sterben liegt, das ist einfach nur falsch.

wieviele spieler hat wow?! genau, fast 12 millionen.


----------



## Daronos (31. Januar 2009)

also sher gut formuliert, und ja ich weiss dass es aus wowszene ist.
aber das gewhine is halt echt zu hart^^

gibt eine möglichkeit für dich hör auf... oder die andre hör nich auf^^


----------



## little sister (31. Januar 2009)

Ist es nicht so daß 90% der leute hier einfach nur Angst haben auch mal über den Tellerrand zu schauen ?
Man könnte ja merken das man über Jahre nur abgezockt wird, und das es vielleicht auch noch was besseres oder anderes als Wow giebt.
in diesem Sinne LTA FTW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (31. Januar 2009)

In den ersten 3 Kommentaren wurde bereits alles gesagt.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (31. Januar 2009)

@ Cyl

also ich finde du übertreibst.Ich persönlich finde die buffed Community sehr nett. das was wir hier sehen sind größtenteils die Typen die eh nur im WoW Teil von buffed rumhängen von daher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ TE naja der Text isn bissl hochgestochen aber für mich hat der Kerl vollkommen Recht, wenn auch ich aus dem Grund aufgehört habe, dass sies immernoch nach BC jetzt auch in WOTLK nicht hingekriegt haben den Shami im PvP vernünftig zu balancen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koshkar (31. Januar 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Von mir aus (Achtung sehr persönlich Meinung) könnte Blizzard 90% alle Raidachievments wieder
> löschen. Und zwar alle, wo es nur um vie Schaden machen geht.
> 
> Mache den Boss in der Zeit.
> ...



Mache so und so viel Schaden ist das EINZIGE was den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Encounter jetzt von denen damals unterscheidet.Hydross war in SSC z.b auch nicht der Bringer von der Taktik aber trotzdem sau schwer(am Anfang) da mein einfach konstant genug Schaden auf Adds und Boss brauchte...
Oder schau dir den letzten Patch vor Wotlk an.Die Taktik der Bosse war nicht anders die hatten einfach nur weniger Leben.Trotzdem hatten auf einmal erstaunlich viele die Bosse tot.Und das selbst bei sehr anspruchsvollen Encounter wie Kael thas oder Lady Vashj.Daraus schließ ich einfach mal das die Taktik ja für die meisten kein Problem ist nur GLEICHZEITIG noch ne Idealrotation zu fahren schon.
Außerdem greift für mich bei den Raidachievments nicht das Argument "neue Bosse motivieren doch viel mehr".Man muss die Bosse bei vielen Achievments ganz anders angehen und hat damit ja quasi nen anderen neuen Bosskampf.Und vom aussehen her sind die meisten "nicht Story relevanten" Bosse doch auch recht austauschbar.


----------



## S4y0nAra (31. Januar 2009)

*


Cyl schrieb:



			Es geht nicht darum ob jemand den aktuellen Sandkastenschwachsinn toll oder nicht toll findet, es geht darum daß das Spiel nach oben hin keine Luft mehr hat!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Exakt. Augenscheinlich geht es darum. Aber kannst du nicht abwägen? Diese Message kommt heut nicht zum ersten mal und ich wette sie fand bereits 1monat nach release der beta schon ihre Zuhörer!
Ich bin bei weitem kein Pro und ich zocke auch nicht wow seit anfang an, ich behaupte trotzdem sehr gut nachvollziehen zu können was du meinst und toleriere eure Meinung - und dennoch -

"Und das nur weil Millionen Casuals jammerten weil sie zu wenig Zeit/Skill/Ähnliches für Orginal Naxx hatten. Armes Töfftöff darf net mit den großen Buben spielen.. Räähhbäähhh...."

- das ist was blizz interessiert, die mehrheit, nicht die Meinung von einer im Verhältnis gesehenen Hand voll Leuten. Luft nach oben - wie definierst du das? Es hat genug Luft nach oben, aber für eine so eingeschränkte, beinahe krankhaft subjektive schon fast dickköpfige Meinung (So muss das Spiel sein, nicht anders!) ist es sicherlich auch nicht leicht etwas Recht zu machen!

"Manche spielen dieses Spiel seit vielen Jahren, haben ne (schon ziemlich dämliche) Menge an Zeit in WoW gesteckt und sind spätestens seit BC->LK einfach super enttäuscht daß ihr Hobby den Bach runter geht." <--- Nachteile von früher wurden nicht ausgemerzt? Es geht nur den Bach runter? Es entspricht einfach nicht mehr dem Sinnbild und ich denke das wird es auch nie wieder tun. Nicht in der selben Art & Weise!

Zudem - Wollt ihr nur eure Meinung erzählen oder wollt ihr was daran ändern? Ist das die Aufgabe der Spieler denen es so gefällt wie es ist? 
Nach Diskussionen sollten Lösungsvorschläge folgen und wie ich schon sagte, ich wäre für nen speziellen Server für Fortgeschrittene /& Profis. 
Denn ich behaupte die "neuen" WoW-Gamer interessiert es herzlich wenig was die "alte Generation" früher toll fand, hab jedenfalls noch nicht gehört dass jmd sagte - "Ich hab mir wow nur gekauft, weil ich hoffe, dass alles so wie damals wird!*


----------



## Sulli (31. Januar 2009)

Ach , im großen und ganzen muss ich ihm Recht geben , WoW ist lächerlich geworden aber ich zock es immer noch gern ... nur darf man dabei nicht überlegen denn dann würde man die ganze Sinnlosigkeit des Games bemerken. Anstatt auf das erste WoW aufzubauen und erstmal die Inis schwerer zu machen mit besseren Items bzw. mit Items wo man sich seine Ausrüstung mit aufwerten kann .. nein da musste BC kommen und alles war wertlos geworden was man sich in sehr vielen Inis runs zusammenerarbeitet hat .Nun isses mit BC so geworden .. alles Sinnlos .........und WoLK .. naja Inis werden so abgegrast.. nicht bedeutendes.....Ruffarmen  um seine Schulter/ Kopfverzauberungen zu bekommen oder nen Reittier ... Also , Gehirn abschalten und durch ... denn spass macht es immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Kontinuum (31. Januar 2009)

WoW stirbt nicht, sondern ist bereits gestorben.


----------



## Duplexhammer (31. Januar 2009)

Kurz und knapp 2 Sachen:
1. War schon immer ein fan von 10 man Inis. Ist recht lustig das der 100er Content nun wirklich anspruchsvoller ist als der 25er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Ich verstehe immer noch nicht wie man auf der einen Seite über die Einfachheit der Dinge schreiben kann und anscheinend allerdings keine Spieler findet die mehr als 1500 dps brignen. Irgendwie paradox. Und soviele fähige Leute sind nun auch nicht abgesprungen dass man nicht die 25er Achievements angehen könnte.


----------



## Déeziz (31. Januar 2009)

Kamos schrieb:


> was würde ich geben für einen Classicserver!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nen Classic Server wär genau das Richtige ! Ein Server wie andere nur dass es die Inhalte von lvl 60 hat *träum*


----------



## Noxiel (31. Januar 2009)

Offtopic entfernt.


----------



## Exeone (31. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin kein Hardcore gamer im gegenteil, habe bt nie von innen gesehen, aber es ist mir egal. Aber was immoment in wow abgeht ist mir nicht mehr egal nordend ist schön geworden das muss ich zugeben, aber das Ruschen durch die inies ist einfach nur nervend da wird einfach alles gepullt und dann weggebomt.

Es dürfte für eine Firma wie Blizzard doch möglich sein mehr zu bieten so das jeder glücklich ist leichte inies für die normal Spieler dann die mittelschweren und dann die hardcore inzen für die ganzen raider unter uns. won man in bc noch in heroes aufpassen musste kann ich heutzutage nebenbei noch tv schauen. Statt 1000 winter hätte Blizzard sich lieber auf andere Sachen konzentrieren sollen, da pvp sowieso total verhunzt ist.
aber hey in ein Paar  MONATEN kommt ja ein neuer content patch dafür lohnt es sich doch zu bezahlen alle paar Monate etwas neues finde ich für ein mmo ziemlich schwach.

Wem langweilig ist soll sich mit den neuen achivments begnügen meinte jemand, aber das kann doch nicht wirklich jemand als inhal sehen so etwas sollte als kleine Draufgabe dabei sein. wie kann denn wirklich jemand daran spas haben alte inzen abzufarmen. 


Das alles hat auch nicht mit Flames zu tun, denn wenn man jahrelang ein spiel gezockt und sogar dafür bezahlt hat sollte man seine Meinung auch kund tun, und hoffen das sich wieder etwas ändert


----------



## Spittykovski (31. Januar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Für 2% der Spieler liegts aber im sterben, ist das zu schwer für Dich?
> Und diese 2% dürfen darüber doch wohl Ihre Enttäuschung kund tun, oder nicht?



Diese 2% sollten aber nicht, wie so oft, so tuen als wär ihre Spielweise bare Münze. Und vorallem Blizzard verstehen das diese aus gutem Grund kein komplettes Desigern udn Entwicklerteam weochenlang dahin setzen um Raids für 2% der Spielerschaft zu entwerfen. Eben das haben die wenigsten wohl begriffen udn es wird sich auch wohl nicht daran ändern das WOW casual freundlich belibt, weil eben das der größte Kundenstamm von Blizzard ist.

Und im Endeffekt bleibt diesen 2% wohl keine Wahl. Es gibt nur 2 Optionen: entweder aufhöhren oder weiter machen, daher werden solche Stumpfsinnigen Posts auch schnell verfasst, weil es nicht anders gehen wird. Blizzard hat es mehrmals betont das sie casualfreundlich weiter machen werden, also kann man sich als Hardcore zocker doch auch sparen daüber zu flamen wie einfach WOW geworden ist, weil sich gewiss nix dran ändern wird und daher die Kritik leider nichts bringen wird.


----------



## Allysekos (31. Januar 2009)

Sterben? WIeso? Wenn früher mit classic 2mio Spieler waren und jetzt 11Mio+ und Zahl nimmt immer zu? Kinderlaber,nur wenn man grad zu 70 gekommen ist,uns kann nicht schnell leveln,ewdet man so ein blödsinn darüber,weil er einfach neidisch auf 80ger ist

jojojo labere weiter


----------



## Draco1985 (31. Januar 2009)

Allysekos schrieb:


> weil er einfach neidisch auf 80ger ist



Ich sehe keine Grund neidisch auf 80er zu sein. Sowohl 70er als auch 80er haben den hochwertigsten Content längst hinter sich gelassen, nämlich die "alte" Classic-Welt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginchilla (31. Januar 2009)

mann mann mann...

ihr raubt einem wirklich die zeit!

jede 3. antwort:

wow hat 12mio spieler...

wie bescheuert muss man eigentlich sein, um anzunehmen, dass man bei diesem thema auf seite 29 der erste sein könnte, der DAS schreibt?

kinder kinder.....

ansonsten begreifts endlich: es gibt leute die sind traurig, weil das ansonsten sehr gute spiel mehr und mehr kaputt geht.

jaaha, das solls geben, dass menschen in der lage sind eine gesamtsituation beurteilen zu können und tendenzen frühzeitig ausmachen...das nennnt sich landläufig erwachsen sein.

das versagen ist doch letztlich, dass blizz es nicht geschafft hat, für jeden was bereit zu stellen.
nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## Elrigh (31. Januar 2009)

Was mich ernsthaft mal interessieren würde ist die Aussage der 11 Millionen Spieler genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Die Statistik ist mit Sicherheit genauso getürkt wie die Arbeitslosenzahlen in Deutschland.

Ich hab einen Account, eigentlich sogar zwei, den Einen spiele ich seit 3,5 Jahren nicht mehr, den Anderen seit Dezember - wetten dass ich dennoch in die 11 Millionen Player mit eingerechnet werde? Interessant wäre die Zahl "Active Accounts" und nicht "Gesamtzahl verkaufter Spieleaccounts".

DAS wäre eine klare Aussage, ob WOW die Spieler weglaufen oder nicht...


----------



## Lord_Drac0 (31. Januar 2009)

ich kenn classic nicht wirklich hab mit tbc angefangen aber ich find das wow sich weiterentwickelt... es gibt soviele probleme  auf der welt da is das hier ja nur minal wichtig wenn überhaupt^^
wer meckert solls besser machen, gibt ja schon welche die an wow2 arbeiten xD helf denen einfach^^
ich bleib weiter bei meinem tollen wow, denn ich bin trotz der ganzen nervs die ich mitmachen durfte zufrieden damit^^




http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5886584/Verboten<--- look this^^


----------



## Razrath (31. Januar 2009)

Im Sterben liegt WOW bestimmt nicht aber irgendwann hat bestimmt jeder den punkt erreicht wenn er für sich einfach keinen Sinn mehr hat und um diesen Moment für sich zu zelebrieren bzw. um sich Leidensgenossen zu suchen oder zu schaffen suchen diese halt nach Gleichgesinnten mit meist sehr monumentalen Geschichten. Wer keinen Spaß mehr hat der hört und wer ihn wieder findet der macht weiter, ich glaub kaum das bei 11 Mio Spielern urplötzlich bis zu 30% einfach so verschwinden würden und  NUR  das wär für mich ein Signal um zu sagen:"OMG WOW stirbt!!"
Das Spiel wird erst sterben wenn die Server wegen Blizzard runtergefahren werden weil die Story zu Ende ist (auch Geschichtenschreiber sind mal am Ende), dann werden die Leite merken das dann immer noch dasselbe ist UND das nichts mehr kommt (ich glaub einfach nicht das sich wer 3 Jahre seines Lebens mit permanent den selben Sachen beschäftigen kann.), aber bevor das passiert dauerts noch eine lange Zeit (bestimmt 5 Jahre). Also bitte nicht sagen "WOW stirbt" und mioch nicht im Nachhinein anmeckern das ich meinen Augen vor der Wirklichkeit verschließe (spiele eh slebst nicht mehr also hab die neutralste Position)


----------



## Fonsy (31. Januar 2009)

Finde den Lösungsvorschlag für das "Problem" der Progamer - den ProServer -

gar nicht mal schlecht. Mit den entsprechenden Zugangsvorraussetzungen...oder auch nicht denn ein casual wird sich bei gleichem Item-Content wohl kaum einen vllt. 25% höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad antun. Oder? Also ich würde mich als Casual bezeichnen und würde es sicher nicht machen.

Ich fände auch gut wenns für Inis und Raids nochmehr Abstufungen geben würde die nach komplettierung des jeweils niedrigeren zur verfügung stehen, halt wie in Diablo damals mit Normal,Alptraum,Hölle... was halten denn die ProGamer hier davon?

Nat. müsste dann auch besseres Equip verfügbar werden. Könnt mir das gut über erhöhte drop-rates vorstellen (nur als Bsp.)

Bin auf eure Meinungen dazu gespannt...

/game on

P.S. Kann die ProGamer wenn man Sie so nennen mag verstehen aber nur weil WoW nich mehr "ProGamer" tauglich ist stirbt es noch lange nicht! Und deswegen finde ich die Aussage vom TE einfach haltlos und überzogen.


----------



## Provieh (31. Januar 2009)

Amento schrieb:


> Genau meine meinung das is wirklich so steige jetzt auf war um da kann man sich wenigstens auf pvp freuen und ein paar gute raids



Genau meine Meinung. Gerade ebend nach Media Markt und gekauft ...


----------



## Ginchilla (31. Januar 2009)

von den abstufungen halt ich überhaupt nichts.
wow ist kein doom, es ist ein mmo!!!

da sollte inhalt (content) den spielspass bestimmen, und nicht ob ich 100 schuss oder 10 schuss mitnehmen kann.....
und eben dieser inhalt fehlt für die verschiedenen erwartungen der spieler.

ich kann naxx schon nicht mehr sehen...warum? weil es absolut von vorne bis hinten das gleiche ist!


----------



## Fonsy (31. Januar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> wenn dem so wäre, also schwierigerer content für "pro`s", in dem dann auch bessere items dropen, würden wieder in etwa 95% der postenden laut schreien:
> 
> *DAS WILL ICH ABER AUCH HABEN!
> ICH (oder eher papa) HAB DAFÜR JA BEZAAAHHHLT!*



Bist du da sicher? Denn jeder kann es haben er muss ja nur vorher die leichtere Variante clearen..

Wenn das jmd. nicht schafft wieso sollte er dann die noch schwerere machen können?

Hab noch keinen gehört der sich beschwert weil er mit Null Skill/erfahrung/Ruf nich in ne Hero Ini gehen kann. Würde ja auch gar keinen Sinn machen da mann sowieso nichts clearen könnte...glaub
ich zumindest.

Aber vllt. hast du auch recht - was ich aber nicht hoffe!! Des Spiels zu Liebe!


----------



## Fonsy (31. Januar 2009)

Ginchilla schrieb:


> von den abstufungen halt ich überhaupt nichts.
> wow ist kein doom, es ist ein mmo!!!
> 
> da sollte inhalt (content) den spielspass bestimmen, und nicht ob ich 100 schuss oder 10 schuss mitnehmen kann.....
> ...



Hier gehts doch vorrangig um den Schwierigkeitsgrad oder hab ich was verpasst? wie kann man
bei einem Spiel das seit 4 Jahren läuft nochüber Content diskutieren ? versteh ich nicht?

Die unendliche Geschichte,oder wie soll es deiner Meinung nach sein?

Edith: Was war denn mit Diablo 2 battlenet.? Wars denn so schlecht? Ok ich weiss D2LoD is nich WoW aber der Skill Ansatz war ja nicht schlecht,oder?


----------



## Draco1985 (31. Januar 2009)

Fonsy schrieb:


> Hab noch keinen gehört der sich beschwert weil er mit Null Skill/erfahrung/Ruf nich in ne Hero Ini gehen kann. Würde ja auch gar keinen Sinn machen da mann sowieso nichts clearen könnte...glaub
> ich zumindest.



Ähm, es gab EINIGE, die sich beschwert haben weil sie zu BC-Zeiten noch nichtmal in Kara zurechtgekommen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder meinst du die ganzen Nerfs der Raidinstanzen kämen von ungefähr?


----------



## Asilon (31. Januar 2009)

Ich fänds schon nice wenn man wenigstens die Quelle angeben würde...


----------



## SeRuM (31. Januar 2009)

WoW stirbt wenn Glider stirbt.


----------



## Fonsy (31. Januar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> ...denn "den" casuals ists eigentlich völlig wumpe ob sie denn wow oder tetris zum zeitvertreib zocken.



Dann gehöre ich wohl auch eher zu den "ProGamern"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiril (31. Januar 2009)

Nicht Blizzard gibt den Schwierigkeitsgrad vor, sondern ihr selber. Oder habt ihr schonmal versucht naxx 25 mit einer 5er Gruppe zu clearen? Da habt ihr euren gewollten Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Wo ich aber echt zustimmen muss, ist, dass das PvP tot ist. Früher habe ich da sogar noch ein wenig Spaß dran gehabt, aber in WotLK? Nein danke, mein letztes BG war ein Alteractal, das ich nur benutzt habe um schnell eine Raidansicht zu haben *g*. Strand der Uralten hab ich mir angeschaut, fands aber derbe langweilig, Tausendwinter ebenso. Das einzige, was mir an WoW im Moment Spaß macht ist Interfacemodding, denn das ist anspruchsvoll (für mich) und auch unabhängig davon, ob meine Gilde on ist oder nicht. Nebenbei erarbeite ich mir dann ein wenig Equip, das gut aussieht, mehr will ich nicht.

Aber dass die WoW classic Welt die schönste sein soll finde ich auch nicht, Nordend fand ich schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das ist denke ich eine andere Diskussion.


----------



## Fonsy (31. Januar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ähm, es gab EINIGE, die sich beschwert haben weil sie zu BC-Zeiten noch nichtmal in Kara zurechtgekommen sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hmm Ok sry!! - ist mir offensichtlich entgangen. 

Ist nat. nich so super wenns so war - aber genau dafür sollte mann ja den Content in seiner Schwierigkeit differenzieren, oder?

Klar will ich als Casual auch nach Kara, Naxx usw. aber hab ich mir die gleiche chance auf bestimmte drops verdient? Ich bin so fair und sage nein!

Leafels Gesetz: Von nichts kommt nichts und viel hilft viel!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CaptainZer0 (31. Januar 2009)

Joa, nur seltsam, dass die Spielerzahl staetig steigt und schon ueber die 10 Mio marke platzt!


----------



## Maxugon (31. Januar 2009)

Lord_Drac0 schrieb:


> ich kenn classic nicht wirklich hab mit tbc angefangen aber ich find das wow sich weiterentwickelt... es gibt soviele probleme  auf der welt da is das hier ja nur minal wichtig wenn überhaupt^^
> wer meckert solls besser machen, gibt ja schon welche die an wow2 arbeiten xD helf denen einfach^^
> ich bleib weiter bei meinem tollen wow, denn ich bin trotz der ganzen nervs die ich mitmachen durfte zufrieden damit^^
> 
> ...


Sehr sehr nettes Video.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oerpli (31. Januar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Selten traf die Redewendung "Perlen vor die Säue werfen" genauer zu als mit diesem Thread hier im Kinder-Forum Nr.1.
> 
> 99% der ganzen Bubis hier sind ja nicht mal in der Lage eine andere Meinung zu überdenken, oder gar gelten zu lassen.
> Ständig dieser Schwachsinn: "Wääähhh, aber ICH hab doch Spaß und wenn DU keinen hast... hör auf!"
> ...


/sign


----------



## oerpli (31. Januar 2009)

> Nicht Blizzard gibt den Schwierigkeitsgrad vor, sondern ihr selber. Oder habt ihr schonmal versucht naxx 25 mit einer 5er Gruppe zu clearen? Da habt ihr euren gewollten Schwierigkeitsgrad.
> 
> Wo ich aber echt zustimmen muss, ist, dass das PvP tot ist. Früher habe ich da sogar noch ein wenig Spaß dran gehabt, aber in WotLK? Nein danke, mein letztes BG war ein Alteractal, das ich nur benutzt habe um schnell eine Raidansicht zu haben *g*. Strand der Uralten hab ich mir angeschaut, fands aber derbe langweilig, Tausendwinter ebenso. Das einzige, was mir an WoW im Moment Spaß macht ist Interfacemodding, denn das ist anspruchsvoll (für mich) und auch unabhängig davon, ob meine Gilde on ist oder nicht. Nebenbei erarbeite ich mir dann ein wenig Equip, das gut aussieht, mehr will ich nicht.
> 
> Aber dass die WoW classic Welt die schönste sein soll finde ich auch nicht, Nordend fand ich schöner smile.gif aber das ist denke ich eine andere Diskussion.


/facepalm
Kann doch nicht euer Ernst sein.


----------



## sku (31. Januar 2009)

hm hab mir den textblock jetzt doch mal vorgenommen....

fazit: viel wahres drin, allerdings stimmt die motivation dahinter nicht. ich kann einigen vorrednern/postern nur rechtgeben...
man liest die persönliche "kein-bock-mehr-haltung" des verfassers nur all zu deutlich heraus.
ja, er hat mit vielem recht liegt aber auch mit einigen sachen imho derb daneben.

seit beginn meiner wow-spielerei hat sich das zwischenmenschliche, unterbrochen vieleicht von einigen persönlichkeitskollateralschäden die man halt auf jeder internetplattform genauso oft trifft wie eine 3fach-17 beim dart, meistens nur positiv hervorgetan.
ich habe eine nette gilde gefunden, eine menge nette sogen. randumms kennen gelernt und einige beziehungen nahe der freundschaft aufbauen können.

pve, ergo spieler gegen npc/mob/monster/what ever wird immer eine frage von auswendig lernen und timing trainieren bleiben, ob vom entwickler gut oder suboptimal umgesetzt...irgendwann hat man ein spiel nun mal satt, ausnahmen kenn ich da nur wenige.
nur weil der verfasser sich bereits den spielspass verdumpfzockt hat ist wow-pve nicht zwingend miserabel geworden.
mit 2-x jahren spielerfahrung und, ich nenns jetzt mal mystisch skill, im rücken ist es halt jetzt nur vieleicht nicht mehr die selbe herausforderung wie vor eben 2-x jahren.

pvp, könnte nicht behaupten das pvp-spektrum von wow bereits komplett ausgereizt zu haben...
balancing? klar haben einige klassen hin und wieder nach dem neuesten patch vor- bzw. nachteile, aber hey...
ich habe das gamen/zocken auf konsolen mit 8bit und weniger angefangen,und wenn teil 2 oder 3 eines liebgezockten spiels raus kam wurde auch jedes mal wieder aufs neue das timing und die reihenfolge der abläufe trainiert. man hatte es nur eben leichter als jemand der sich teil 2 kauft und teil 1 nie gespielt hat. 

so far, wird schon weiter gehen mit wow.
so lang die uns eine nur ansatzweise erträgliche fortsetzung der story und einen halbwegs spielbaren pve und pvp-rahmen bieten werden die meisten ihre chars weiterzocken, vieleicht nicht mehr so intensiv wie früher aber sie werden weiterzocken.

ps: sry für den textblock^^


----------



## Draco1985 (31. Januar 2009)

Chiril schrieb:


> Nicht Blizzard gibt den Schwierigkeitsgrad vor, sondern ihr selber. Oder habt ihr schonmal versucht naxx 25 mit einer 5er Gruppe zu clearen? Da habt ihr euren gewollten Schwierigkeitsgrad.



Dass man zu solchen Tricks greifen muss um das Spiel interessant zu gestalten, ist ein deutliches Zeichen dafür, dass die Entwickler dabei versagt haben. Dass man versuchen soll ne Instanz zu fünft zu clearen, die auf das fünffache angelegt ist, sollte der deutlichste Beweis dafür sein, dass die besagte Inze zu leicht ist.



> Aber dass die WoW classic Welt die schönste sein soll finde ich auch nicht, Nordend fand ich schöner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Schön" (im Sinne von hübsch anzusehen) ist IMO kein Teil von WoW. Viel zu wenige Polygone (im Ernst, teilweise kann man die Polygone einer Szene mit einer Hand abzählen), niedrig aufgelöste Texturen, nichtmal ernsthafter Einsatz von Bump-Mapping und ähnlichen Tricks... Aber das ist halt so bei Blizzard. *seufz*

Der Unterschied zwischen WoW-Classic und WotLK ist IMO ähnlich dem zwischen alter und neuer Star Wars-Trilogie. Das alte hatte noch einen gewissen Zauber, war gut durchdacht und an vielen Stellen besser durchdacht. Das Neue dagegen prügelt einem die Effekte mit der groben Kelle ein, aber es fehlt die Seele dahinter. Anders gesagt: Man merkt als Spieler, wenn die Entwickler mit Elan bei der Sache sind, oder ob sie nur Fließbandware abliefern, um Kohle reinzubringen.


----------



## Omidas (31. Januar 2009)

Fonsy schrieb:


> [...]
> Klar will ich als Casual auch nach Kara, Naxx usw. aber hab ich mir die gleiche chance auf bestimmte drops verdient? Ich bin so fair und sage nein!
> [...]



Lies dir in diesem Bezug mal die Posts von Ohrensammler durch.

Wurde ja nicht ganz neu vorgeschlagen, das man den ontent separiert. Zwar nicht als eigener Server,
aber wirklich mit einem Heromode 25iger Raid, der das alte Niveau hat.

Lies dirs durch und beantworte noch mal die Frage, ob sich jemand beschweren würde bei so
einer aufteilung


----------



## apu. (31. Januar 2009)

doppelpost, sry


----------



## apu. (31. Januar 2009)

Chiril schrieb:


> Nicht Blizzard gibt den Schwierigkeitsgrad vor, sondern ihr selber. Oder habt ihr schonmal versucht naxx 25 mit einer 5er Gruppe zu clearen? Da habt ihr euren gewollten Schwierigkeitsgrad.



Wie soll das bitte funktionieren mit vorgegebenen Spielerzahlen von wegen 2 Tanks pro Encounter. Oder 2 Priester. Oder Enragetimern von 6 Minuten und einem benötigten Raiddps von 27.777,Periode7

Das wird man frühestens mit T9 schaffen und ist von den Entwicklern nicht vorgesehen. Vorgesehener Schwierigkeitsgrad ist allemal besser und spaßiger als selbstverschaffter.


----------



## Tuxedo (31. Januar 2009)

sku schrieb:


> hm hab mir den textblock jetzt doch mal vorgenommen....
> 
> fazit: viel wahres drin, allerdings stimmt die motivation dahinter nicht. ich kann einigen vorrednern/postern nur rechtgeben...
> man liest die persönliche "kein-bock-mehr-haltung" des verfassers nur all zu deutlich heraus.
> ...



@sku

Schön geschrieben und triffts wohl auf den Kopf. Die Antworten in diesem gesamten Thread sind teilweise niveauvoll und -arm, kühl und nüchtern oder auch emotional geladen; teilweise redet man auch aneinander vorbei. Aber du hasts doch wohl am besten nochmal zusammengefasst.

Was man grundsätzlich sagen muss, ist, dass allein der Titel mit "Wow liegt im Sterben" schlicht und subtil verlauten lässt, das GESAMTE Spiel ginge vor die Hunde. Reduziert mans auf die Kernaussage, bleibt eigentlich nur, dass der TE mit den Inhalten des Spiels - so wie sie mometan sind - nicht mehr zufrieden ist und wohl ans Aufhören denkt; oder eben den letzten Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl gibt, es von Seiten Blizzard noch zu retten.

Dafür ist aber die buffed Community der falsche Ansprechpartner. Wenn dem TE persönlich das Spiel keinen Spass mehr bereitet, müsste er konstruktive Beiträge in Richtung Blizzard starten im offiziellen Forum. Ob und wie stark die berücksichtigt werden, weiß ich leider nicht, aber es wäre zumindest den Versuch wert, wenn man wie hier oft proklamiert SEIN Hobby vor die Hunde gehen sieht.

Man muss den "anderen" aber auch zugestehen, dass es Spieler gibt, denen das Spiel in seiner jetzigen Form einfach Spass bereitet. In der letzten Gamestar war zudem ein - für meine Sicht - gut recherchierter Bericht über das Monopol vom ehemaligen Chefredakteur. Weshalb Wow so fast unüberwundbar ist und auch dass die Spielergemeinschaft nach wissenschaftlicher Meinung mehrere Clientel bedienen muss, um erfolgreich zu sein: 
Es besteht nicht nur aus dem Achiever, der alles neue und beste an Rüstung und Content haben will, sondern auch dem Socialiser (chat und freundschaften), dem Trader (sammelt und handelt), dem Killer (misst sich mit anderen Spielern) und dem Explorer (erkundet). Wow bedient alle zu einem mehr oder minder befriedigendem Maß.
Aktuell sind die Achiever bisschen unterfordert und machen ihrem "Unmut" Luft, doch meist in falscher Art und an der falschen Stelle. Insbesondere die Häufigkeit geht eben jenen, die Spass am Spiel haben, mittlerweile etwas auf den Keks. Nicht böse verstehen, aber auch die Häufigkeit solcher Threads, was von eben jenen dann als Zeichen der Schieflage ausgelegt wird, ist kein besserer Versuch, genau diese Schieflage zu beenden sondern der - in meinen Augen - subtile Versuch, doch alle in den Bann zu ziehen und ebenfalls der gleichen Meinung zu sein. 

Was genau bezweckt der TE? Die Schlussfolgerung sei nach dem TE, auf den kommenden Patch zu warten, nur um festzustellen, dass es für ihn noch schlechter wird? Genau das verleitet doch die vielen User hier, ihre Meinung kundzutun und der eine niveauvoller, der andere schlichter; das Spiel macht diesen Leuten Spass, und zwar genau so, wie es ist. 

Einigen wird man sich wohl kaum, da jeder auf seinem Standpunkt verharrt. Ist auch jedem zu gönnen, nur sollte man die Meinung des anderen akzeptieren. Stein des Anstoßes ist wohl nur, dass wenn einem das Spiel nicht mehr gefällt es jedem anderen ebenso nicht mehr gefallen muss. Schlimmster Auswuchs ist dann noch, das ehemalige Hobby noch in den Dreck zu ziehen. Lasst es bitte.


Zu dem 11,5 Mio "Problem":

Ob man den Zahlen von Blizzard glaubt oder nicht, ändert wohl nichts daran, dass sie annähernd stimmen, da es meines Wissens tatsächlich Rekorde sind und dementsprechend nachgewiesen werden müssen. Davon ab hätte Blizzard nichts davon, diese zu fälschen und eigentlich ist es um 1 Mio mehr oder weniger egal, da Platz 2. der MMOs vielleicht bei 1-2 Mio rumkrebst. Auch nicht abzustreiten ist, dass die Abozahlen steigen und nicht fallen. Ob es dann für den einzelnen besser oder schlechter wird, ändert nichts an den Fakten. Dass die Nutzer an sich wechseln, sprich alte hören auf und neue fangen an, scheint dabei nur logisch. Der Umsatz liegt ebenso nicht bei den 11&#8364; x 12 Millionen x 12 Monaten, sondern bei ca. 950 Mio &#8364; nach aktuellen Zahlen und Hochrechnungen der vergangenen Jahresabschlüsse von Videndi Games (jetzt ActivisionBlizzard)

Zum Abschluss möchte ich noch anmerken, dass das Spiel auch mir in seiner jetzigen Form gefällt, der Content clear geraidet ist und es einfach schön ist, zu wissen, dass wirklich viele in den Genuss des Contents kommen. Ulduar wird hoffentlich eine neue Herausforderung, an der man sich messen und wieder richtig die Zähne ausbeißen kann. Ich verbuchs einfach unter "Ruhe vor dem Sturm" und freue mich auf die Dinge, welche noch kommen werden. Mal Hand aufs Herz, 4 Jahre im PC Geschäft könnte man fast als Epoche bezeichnen. Selbst wenn Spieler jetzt aufhören, könnte man immer noch sagen, dass es selten ein Spiel gab, dass Leute so fesseln und so lange unterhalten konnte im Vergleich zu den 10-20h Dingern, die man sonst so für 50&#8364; teuer erkauft.

so far


----------



## Xeyji (31. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Die hören ganz bestimmt nicht auf über was sollen die sich dan noch aufregen? Und die meisten heir halten eh nur große reden und im RL sehen sie so aus: http://www.lachschon.de/slides/chAosP-1172059019.jpg und spielen wie ein Kindergarten Kind. Glaub nicht alles was die hier schreiben "hab ony schon 200mal solo gelegt sogar schon mit level 20 und pre wow^^".....



Und manche Leute argumentieren wie ein Kindergartenkind.
Tut mir Leid, aber ich stoße nicht häufig über solche selten dämlichen Posts wie bei dir...


Ich finde, Leute die eh nichts zu äußern haben außer dem ganzen "Mimimi-Thread, heul doch, hör auf zu Spielen"-Kram dürfen einfach mal die Fresse halten!
Tut mir Leid das ich mal sowas sage, aber diesen ganzen sinnlosen Posts sind doch unter aller Sau. Jeder der  Lust hat anständig seine Meinung zu äußern wie der Gildenkollege des TE, soll das tun, und wer sich dagegen äußern will, soll das tun, aber nicht so! Alle Leute die überhaupt das Unwort Mimimi in die Hand nehmen sind doch eh schon verkommen. Wer denkt sich sowas überhaupt aus? Und Leute die das berühmte "Hört auf zu spielen" bringen, beweisen dadurch nur das sie es  selber nicht besser wissen.

Geht mal auf die Leute ein, liebe Buffed-User...

Cyl hat hier übrigens einen sehr schönen Post gemacht, sucht mal nach seinem Beitrag, ihr merkt dann was ich meine.

Mfg Xeyji


----------



## -Mattes- (31. Januar 2009)

sku schrieb:


> fazit: viel wahres drin, allerdings stimmt die motivation dahinter nicht.
> 
> >>...irgendwann hat man ein spiel nun mal satt, ausnahmen kenn ich da nur wenige. <<


mit das beste was ich hier gelesen habe!

denke auch das BEIDE seiten in wichtigen punkten recht haben- aber das machts nich besser oder leichter.

wenn ich an meine 'anfangszeit' (da war kara aktuell) denke, erinnere ich mich hauptsächlich daran:

- bis max. level spielste alleine, hilfe aus der gilde kannste knicken, denn sonst is es ziehen und du lernst ja deine klasse nich zu spielen!

- ab dem max. level ging dann die jagdt auf die epix los, denn wer nich mind. die sogenannte standard ausrüstung hatte, wurde erst garnich mitgenommen.

- meinen retri pala hat man bestenfalls mitleidig belächelt und nicht selten durfte ich mir von diesen PRO spielern folgenden satz anhören: "pala kann alles nur nix richtig - spiel krieger, priester oder nen richtigen DD"

- die sogenannten JOBS(nicht die sammelberufe) verschlangen mehr gold als man mit ihnen verdienen konnte, denn die richtig guten sachen waren BOP oder setzten voraus, das man selber Schmied, Lederer oder was weiß ich war.

- was die ganzen 'low ini's' betrifft, hätte ich gern mal besucht, aber wer hat denn schon bock auf kinderkram, wenn BT usw. wartet!?

- ne stadt der anderen fraktion zu raiden, weltenbosse 'besuchen' und was es sonst noch gibt ... hm macht das noch jemand?!


fakt ist, das wow viel einfacher geworden ist und leuten wie mir (schichtarbeiter und seit 2 monaten vater) mit akutem zeitmangel nun mehr entgegen kommt.

wenn ich lese, 
-  wie leute sich beschweren, das andere 'klassen' nun bevorzugt werden, denk ich immer an meine pala zeit zurück und daran, das ein team das beste aus JEDER situation machen sollte.

- wie manche(nicht alle) sich beschweren, das wow ja nun soooo leicht geworden sei und wie stolz man war, das man 2-3 buttons zur richtigen zeit in richtiger reihenfolge drücken konnte.

- wie sich einige sogenannte PRO's über CASUALS aufregen, statt denen mal zu helfen, das sie ihr hohes niveau erreichen (das mein ich nicht im geringsten sarkastisch).
ok sicher gibts hoffnungslose fälle, aber dadurch steigt wiederum der schwierigkeitsgrad oder?

- wie manche geradezu in selbstmitleid zerfließen, weil FRÜHER ja alles schöner, besser und vorallem schwerer war und man sich seine BOSSE + EPIX noch VERDIENEN musste.
IHR habt das geschafft und die zeit ist nun vorbei, leute wie ich werden EURE leistung NIE erreichen, also seid stolz etwas erreicht zu haben das anderen verwehrt bleibt!

stellt euch selbst mal die frage: "für wen hab ICH das gemacht?" 
für die gilde? das sind bei wow nur sehr selten mehr als zweckgemeinschaften!
(zumindest nach meiner erfahrung)

wenn die antwort anders lautet als :"FÜR MICH!", sind eure probleme verglichen mit dem was ihr an wow kritisiert um einigers größer und ihr solltet hilfe suchen!

1. Regel: HABT SPASS!
2. Regel: SEID NETT!

für mich gehört dieses elende leveln abgeschafft - max. level im startgebiet erreichen und dann die Story/stimmung geniessen, welche man durchaus mal mit video-sequenzen verbessern könnte. ich bin ein film-fan - sowas fehlt mir wirklich.
dann wären die schönen alten ini's auch wieder ne herausforderung und würden besser besucht.
mehr waffen und rüssi set's - für die sammler unter euch (die alten legendary's eben).

und vorallem leute die mal sagen WAS klemmt und wie Sie es ändern würden - so das es möglichst allen gerecht wird.
aber die werden geflamed, lächerlich gemacht bzw. für unerfahren und zu dumm oder besser zu CASUAL erklärt.

so der cooldown für meine beiden tagesquests - kind füttern und windel wechseln is eben abgelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fok92 (31. Januar 2009)

Mattes du hast in vielen Punkten meine Meinung wiedergespiegelt. - Passiert nicht sooo oft -


----------



## Totemkrieger (1. Februar 2009)

> Selten traf die Redewendung "Perlen vor die Säue werfen" genauer zu als mit diesem Thread hier im Kinder-Forum Nr.1.
> 
> 99% der ganzen Bubis hier sind ja nicht mal in der Lage eine andere Meinung zu überdenken, oder gar gelten zu lassen.
> Ständig dieser Schwachsinn: "Wääähhh, aber ICH hab doch Spaß und wenn DU keinen hast... hör auf!"
> ...



leider wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (1. Februar 2009)

Einen Pro erkennst du daran:

Du suchst dir eine RND gruppe zusammen für eine Hero Instanz

dann > 2 x wipe beim Boss

der Pro verlässt die Gruppe, weil alle anderen Noobs sind seiner Meinung nach

Öhm. also ne Herausforderung sucht er wohl nicht, sonst hätte
er wohl weiter gemacht

Ich bin selber Mama eines 3 Monate alten Sohnes. 
Ich habe lvl 80 erst nch 2 Monaten erreicht, habe dann bißchen EQ gesammelt
dann paar Heros gemacht und dann hab ich sogar Obsi, Archa 10er und 25er gemacht.
Letzens war ich sogar mit einer RND Gruppe in Naxx25 haben grade mal das Spinnenviertel geschafft zu
clearen und noch ein Boss.
Also Rnd ist es nicht zu leicht finde ich, die Bosse sind nicht sooo einfach und man muss einiges beachten.
In seltensten Fällen hat man ich es gehabt (egal welche ini in WoTLK), dann die DDs nur AoE machen müssen
und der Boss liegt.

Mir als Heiler ist es extrem aufgefallen, dass nur die DDs am rumheulen sind.
Die Tanks und die Heiler müssen immer noch bei jedem Boss Kampf 100 % geben.
Denn meistens entscheiden die Tanks und die Heiler ob der Boss liegt oder nicht.

Die meisten DDs sind auch noch Movementkrüppel...wenn man sagt mann muss sich bei dem
Boss so und so bewegen...was machen die? Bleiben stehen, feuern mit ihren 2 Knöpfchen ab und 
hoffen, dass der Heiler sie nicht verrecken lässt  und wenn das mal der Fall ist, 
dann wird der Heiler auch noch angepflaumt warum die Heilung so scheisse ist -.-
Alles schon gehabt...
Ich hab selten schlechte Tanks gehabt oder Heiler in Raids, die die meistens am heulen sind
sind die DDs... 

Und dann wundern sich alle das Tank und Heil-Mangel auf den Servern besteht oO

Also ich für meinen Teil bin mit WoW so wie es ist 100% zufrieden...
Da ich wie oben geschrieben einen kleines Baby hab, kann ich mich einer
festen Raid-Gilde nicht anschließen, deswegen ist RND einfach 
die optimalste Lösung für mich. 
Kein stundenlanges rumgefarme, etc
Wenn der kleine Abends eingeschlafen ist, kann ich mir gemütlich ne Gruppe suchen
und für 2-3 Std Spass machen ^^
Und so geht es Millionen anderen...

Als ich mein erstes T-Teil bekommen habe, dann hab ich mich gefreut wie bekloppt ^^

Und wenn ich es in nächster Zeit irgendwann schaffte das zweite Teil zu bekommen, dann werd 
ich mich wieder freuen wie doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonsy (1. Februar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Einen Pro erkennst du daran:
> 
> Du suchst dir eine RND gruppe zusammen für eine Hero Instanz
> 
> ...




sry für fullquote1

find deine Einstellung zum Spiel klasse!

/game on


----------



## Fonsy (1. Februar 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Lies dir in diesem Bezug mal die Posts von Ohrensammler durch.
> 
> Wurde ja nicht ganz neu vorgeschlagen, das man den ontent separiert. Zwar nicht als eigener Server,
> aber wirklich mit einem Heromode 25iger Raid, der das alte Niveau hat.
> ...



Habs mir [nochmal] durchgelesen... kann zwar die differenzen erkennen die eure Meinungen haben aber sehe nicht wirklich was das mit "sich über Aufteilung beschweren zu tun hatt"

Wie gesagt kann einige Nerfs von früher kaum beurtteilen, da ich (leider  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) erst mit BC angefangen hab. Aber ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen dass Blizz den Content wegen dem vielen mimimi generft hat... sondern eher um den low lv content für Späteinsteiger wie mich erreichbar zu halten.

Ach und wie gesagt wer meint das jeder die gleichen chancen auf Items usw. verdient hat weil jeder für den Content bezahlt...hmmm was soll man da sagen??

Kauft euch ne Konsole aus den 90-zigern dazu nen Gamebuster und fangt die Games mit dem Endboss an!! Viel Spass bei 5 min. Spielspass/Spielzeit bis durchgezockt!!


----------



## Geige (1. Februar 2009)

*Amen!*


----------



## Regash (1. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Urteile doch bitte nicht über Sachen, von denen Du offensichtlich nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung hast.


Tut mir leid aber genau so reagiren diese sogenannten "Pros" aber. Beim ersten Wipe gehen sie aus der Gruppe, während sie über Noobs schimpfen, das ist auch meine Erfahrung.

Aber denkst Du nicht, es ist vollkommen ungerecht, ein Spiel zu kaufen und zu bezahlen, das man nie ganz sehen wird? Sogenannter Endcontent, den ich mitfinanziere aber niemals betreten darf, nur weil ich eine feste Arbeisttelle und ein richtiges Leben habe, mit Freunden und so? Weil ich eben nicht mein ganzes Leben nach eien Spiel, einem Hobby ausrichten kann?
Blizzard ist eine der erfolgreichsten Softwareschmieden der Welt, kaum eine Firma hat so viele Spielehits auf den Markt gebracht, wie sie. Blizzard legt, was Software angeht, den Maßstab für andere Firmen verdammt hoch. Das bedeutet aber, das sie Ahnung davon haben müssen, was der Markt will, oder? Bei 11 oder 9 oder 7 Millionen Spielern, egal wie viele es nun wirklich sind, legt Blizzard eben wert darauf, das die Masse Spaß hat! Das Du und Deine Kollegen eine Minderheit sind, die dabei vernachlässigt wird ist nunmal das Manko einer Demokratie. Blizzard entscheidet sich dafür, ihr Spiel casualfreundlicher zu gestalten. Das ist deren Entscheidung und das Du nicht gefragt wurdest bedeutet wohl, sie legen auf Deine Meinung keinen gesteigerten wert.
Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, das weniger als 20% aller Spieler den sogenannten Endcontent clear hatten. Vielleicht hatte Blizzard auch nur keine Lust mehr, Sachen zu designen, die keiner zu sehen bekommt?
Fakt ist, Blizzard hat nunmal so entschieden. Ich bin zufrieden damit. Wem es nicht passt, kann sich ja eine andere Beschäftigung suchen. Sieht wohl so aus, als würde Blizzard lieber die paar Pros verlieren als die Masse der Casuals.
Mich persönlich würde es echt freuen, wenn Ulduar auch wieder für Casuals betretbar bleibt. Wenn euch das alles so furchtbar einfach vorkommt, geht mit 20 statt 25, dann habt ihr 'ne Herausforderung!
Sorry, aber das die Masse unter einer Randgruppen leiden soll, leuchtet nicht ein.


----------



## quilosa (1. Februar 2009)

tanzbärchen schrieb:


> Wirklich eine sehr schnöne Zusammenfassung!! Zu den gegnern dieses threads!
> Bringt doch mal Gegenargumente und sagt mal was euch an wow gefällt und warum ihr es spielt.
> Meiner Meinung nach haben alle leute die vorher etwas gepostet haben einfach nichts anderes zu tun,
> weil wow schon zu ihrem festen lebensinhalt gehört und sie gar nicht mehr wissen, warum sie eigetnlcih spielen.



warum muss man denn den 375. pseudo-intellektuellen "wow-liegt-im-sterben"-heultext eines gelangweilten spielers toll finden und warum gegenargumente finden wenn ich mich nur frage warum er den derzeitigen content wohl durchgehechelt hat als gäbe es kein morgen? 

warum zum teufel soll irgendjemand rechtfertigen dass und wie ihm wow auch nach eventuell jahren noch spass macht? steht irgendwo in stein gemeisselt wo der sinn in wow für jeden einzelnen zu liegen hat?

ich frage mich eher,  warum sich die "alles-mist"-fraktion noch fleissig täglich einlogged. um die zu missionieren die noch spass am spiel haben; sowohl hier im forum als auch ingame?  
wie kindisch ist es denn vorzulaufen, "erster" zu rufen und den nachzüglern grosspurig mitzuteilen dass er gar nicht weitergehen braucht weil am "ende" eh alles mist ist. lasst doch den leuten den spass am spiel und sucht euch selbst was anderes.


----------



## Kadoon (1. Februar 2009)

Moin,

leute mal ehrlich ich verstehe euch nicht ..... Ihr meckert euch hier doch eh nur gegenseitig an ... ob nun die guten Redner oder die Leute die den Thread nur voll schreiben, keiner besser als der andere!

Aber jetzt mal zum Thread an sich ... WoW ist nicht am aussterben, klar ist vieles zu Leicht geworden, aber man siehe 98% Casuals und 2% "Pros"(wenn die denken sie können sich so nennen, lachhaft), wieso sollte ich für 2% alles schwerer machen, wenn dann 90% der Spieler den Content nicht einmal erreichen ?

Klar will jeder irgendeine Herrausforderung, aber oben wurde es schon genannt, die selbst ernannten pros verlassen ne rnd Grp, weil sie 2 mal beim Boss gestorben sind(Ini ist nun egal..), sollten sie in der Grp bleiben und sich der Herrausforderung stellen, aber dann kommts .... "Das sind mir die Reppkosten nicht Wert", großes L O L, ich mein, wenn man schon soooo ein pro ist, sollten ja wohl die Reppkosten drin sein, die Epixs können ja keine Schrammen bekommen oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren diese 2% obengenannten Pros, sind Leute mit sehr sehr sehr viel Freizeit, ob nun Reiche, Arbeitslose, Schüler, Arbeiter die Abends nur Zocken oder Menschen die ihre Umwelt "draußen(rl)" eh scheisse finden und lieber WoW zocken, wieso sollte ich ein Spiel auf solche Menschen zurechtschneiden ? 

Nein, würde ich auch nicht! Dann machen wir es halt für alle, wieso nicht ? Komplette Voll"noobs"(Wie ihr sie nennt), die packen doch Naxx25er eh net, wenn keine guten Leute dabei sind....

und das für irgendwem irgendwann mal in einem Spiel die Luft raus ist, um gottes Willen, das ist kein Weltuntergang, spielt man halt mal was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hört mit WoW auf, oder spielt einfach ne weile nicht mehr.

Ich VERSTEHE keine Leute, die sich einloggen, wenn sie keine Lust haben! Ich VERSTEHE Leute nicht die sich darüber beschweren, dass Menschen mit weniger Zeit oder Skill auch mal in die hohen Instanzen kommen!

So, nun könnte ihr mich flamen, wenn euch danach ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich habe auch viel Zeit, ist jetzt nicht so das ich einer bin der in der Woche nur 2Std zum spielen hat


----------



## Allijunior (1. Februar 2009)

Absoluter Quatsch-ich würde dem Kollegen einfach empfehlen seinen Account zu kündigen und zum Halma zu wechseln! Ansonsten kann ich mich nur einem meiner Vorschreiber anschliessen - gääääääääähn


----------



## Lari (1. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Der pure Neid auf etwas was man selbst nicht erreichen kann?


Beide Seiten sind auf ihre Weise egoistisch.
Ihr wollt Content, den nur ihr schafft. Ich will Content, den man auch mit Berufsleben, Lebensgefährtin und einem eigenen Haushalt schafft.
Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna?


----------



## Lenßen1 (1. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Beide Seiten sind auf ihre Weise egoistisch.
> Ihr wollt Content, den nur ihr schafft. Ich will Content, den man auch mit Berufsleben, Lebensgefährtin und einem eigenen Haushalt schafft.
> Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna?




Mal eine Frage:
Wieso solltest du dasselbe erreichen können, wie andere, die deutlich mehr Zeit und Mühe im Spiel aufbringen können oder wollen als du?
Das ist im Leben nunmal so. Vielleicht ein Beispiel aus dem Sport:

Wenn man das deutsche Sportabzeichen machen möchte muss man gewisse Werte beim Laufen/Werfen/Springen/etc.  erreichen, um die Medaille abzustauben.
Da gibt es viele, die trainieren wochenlang und investieren sehr, sehr viel Zeit um es zu schaffen. Und andere trainieren gar nicht, lümmeln sich lustlos am Wettkampftag dorthin und laufen locker mit. Soll man für diese Leute die zu erreichenden Mindestleistungen etwa runterschrauben?
Ich glaube nicht, Tim o0


----------



## Lari (1. Februar 2009)

Lenßen schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage:
> Wieso solltest du dasselbe erreichen können, wie andere, die deutlich mehr Zeit und Mühe im Spiel aufbringen können oder wollen als du?
> Das ist im Leben nunmal so. Vielleicht ein Beispiel aus dem Sport: ...


WoW ist aber ein Spiel, und kein Leistungssport. Und warum ich das gleiche erreichen können will? WoW hat eben ein Ziel am Ende, momentan Naxx25 zu clearen. Später dann Arthas zu legen, darum gehts ja schließlich in dem Addon. Und das will ich nunmal auch.



Cyl schrieb:


> Nur wärs so schlimm wenns noch was schwierigeres gäbe?
> Ehre gekränkt? Neid? Pures Sanddkastendenken "was der hat will ich auch haben!"?


Ist es so schlimm, wenn es nichts schwierigeres gäbe?
Ehre gekränkt? Neid? Pures Sandkastendenken "was ich schaff darf der nicht haben!"?

Siehst du, kann man genauso gut zurück geben. Wohin es sich entwickelt seitens Blizzard sieht man ja, und ich finds gut.


----------



## ThEDiciple (1. Februar 2009)

Ich spiel seid mehr als 3 Jahren WoW. Habe Classic WoW komplett erlebt, und BC bis fast zum ende aufgrund dessen das ich einfach mal eine pause eingelegt habe. Es streitet hier niemand ab das der anspruch in Lich King gesunken ist, aber das ist er eigentlich schon in BC auch wenn Kara für viele noch wirklich eine herausforderung war, die verkürtze raidgröße machte es auch irgentwie einfacher meiner meinung nach. Trotzdem ist der Aktuelle content klar zu einfach aber was erwartet man, wir haben hier 2 Bosse (wenn man archavon noch mitnimmt sinds 3) im Ony verschnitt wo du rein gehst , trash kloppst und dann in der mitte einen boss hast den es gilt umzuhaun. Für die meisten keine große sache. Hinzu kommt eine Raid inze für 10 und 25 spieler die nur aufgewärmt wurde, da sie in die story gut rein passte und zu classic zeiten kaum einer erlebt hat. Klar kann man da auch keine großen sprünge erwarten , mehr oder weniger wurde das was in den Östlichen Pestis stand in die Drachenöde gebeamt ein wenig bearbeitet wobei man die bearbeitung an einer hand abzählen kann und neue bossloots wurden eingefügt. Klar hätte blizz auch komplett neu machen können, es ist auch schade das der 25er auch nicht wirklich schwerer ist, trotzdem auch wenn blizz zu einer der besten spieleschmieden gehört denken entwickler egal wo erstmal über den easy way nach. Auch hat man LK am ende doch sehr schnell rausgeschmissen um spiele wie WAR im keim zu ersticken, meiner meinung nach hätten ein paar wochen mehr nicht geschadet ^^ aber gut ist ne andere geschichte denn ich bin der meinung das ach so hoch gelobte WAR konnte bisher auch kaum seine erwartungen erfüllen und die meisten der ex-wow spieler sind wieder bei wow gelandet. Was PvP angeht will ich mir kein urteil drüber bilden da ich bis jetzt außer 1K winter nicht wirklich was in der richtung gemacht habe da ich noch nicht weiß mit welchem char ich ins pvp einsteigen will und ob ichs überhaupt tuhe. Aber das ganze um 1K winter herum ist denke ich gut gelungen, je nach server natürlich anders auf ysera hats die horde sehr schwer eben weil sie doch stark in der unterzahl sind. Mit Patch 3.1 erwartet uns eigentlich erst die richtige Raid Instanz dieses Addons und Blizz hat sich der kritik schon mehrfach angenommen , und sie werden denke ich auch den anspruch dann auch wieder heben, denn es ist eine inze wo man nicht nur mal eben 1 boss legen muss zum clearen , und auch kein aufgewärmtes essen von vorgestern das man der story und einfachkeit halber ins addon kopiert hat. Auch eben weil naxx für die meisten Pro's nix neues war wars abzusehn das dies keine große herausforderung werden wird. Wie gesagt jeder kann sich selber sein urteil bilden , man muss nicht alles toll oder schön finden aber grundsätzlich sind die ansätze gut gelungen, aber die umsetzung war eben nicht das gelbe vom ei. Ich finde es gut wenn gelegenheitsspieler die chance bekommen alles zu sehn, aber so müsste der hero bzw anspruchvolle teil auch anspruchsvoller werden. Blizz hat die chance dies mit 3.1 zu zeigen, sollte es danach immer noch so sein wobei nörgler werden sich auch da finden kann man sich immer noch die frage stellen ob Blizz das richtige tut. Was PvP angeht, WoW war nie ein PvP Spiel, und seid classic wow ist es eh zur reinen itemjagt verkommen ich denk auch hier wird es wieder verbesserungen geben aber schaun wir mal, interessiert mich erlich gesagt auch nicht wirklich.

Und im Obsidian Sanktum stehn ja auch noch glaub ich 2 Portale die unbenutzt sind, dort wird man dann hoffentlich anspruchvolleres als Sari sein wobei ich denke den boss kann man mit der wahl 3 adds stehn zu lassen noch als recht anspruchsvoll betiteln


----------



## Maximolider (1. Februar 2009)

das wäre doch genau das richtige,und alle sind wieder zufrieden,ein dritter schwierigkeitsgrad für die spieler,die viel raiden...vieleicht kommt sowas ja noch,falls das nächste patch samt content nicht schwer genug ist,dann sollte das gejammer von beiden seiten doch beendet sein...selbst wenn im dritten modus dann bessere items droppen...:-)mir persöhnlich total egal,wer welches equip hat,als casual brauche ich die paar dps etc. einfach nicht.
und ja,ich weiss zumindest ein bisschen,wovon ich rede,hab während bc selbst in einer raidgilde gespielt(hatten den content so garnicht clear,aber das machte mir persöhnlich nichts).der grund damit auf zu hören war der relativ straffe raidplan wie in wohl jeder raidgilde,von den üblichen organisationsstrukturen einer raidgilde mal ganz abgesehen...:-)
es könnte jedoch auch sein,das sich blizz um die 2% der spieler nicht kümmert,dann muss der nächste content halt reichen,wird sich dann nicht verhindern lassen.deswegen sollte sowas auch zwingend ins offizielle forum,da ließt blizz wenigstens mit und hört vieleicht darauf.
ich persöhnlich spiele deutlich weniger und das zu unüblichen zeiten,von daher habe ich mehr als genug content vor mir,die 2% pros müssen vieleicht wirklich ihre art zu spielen überdenken wenn sie weitehin spaß haben wollen,fallss blizz nichts für sie tut,bei der geringen anzahl kann das einfach passieren,
ich würde mir dann was anderes suchen,egal,wie lange ich schon wow spielen würde,aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden,man wird nun wirklich nicht zum spielen gezwungen....-)

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Ocian (1. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> WoW ist aber ein Spiel, und kein Leistungssport.



Es ist ein Spiel und somit zählt es in die Kategorie Hobby.
Und es gibt nunmal kein Hobby, welches sich an den leistungen des unbegabtesten misst. Überzeigt mich vom Gegenteil, egal bei welchem Hobby, gibt ja mehr als 10.000.

Ehrgeiz ist nur etwas für Leute die auch Rückrad haben.

Edit:



Maximolider schrieb:


> ein dritter schwierigkeitsgrad für die spieler,die viel raiden...



Ist bereits seit BC integriert. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad heißt Episch, man kann ihn via Script im Spiel umstellen, jedoch kann man, da die Instanzen dafür nicht angepasst sind, keine Instanzen damit betreten.


----------



## Maximolider (1. Februar 2009)

wenn man es schon umstellen kann seit bc,vieleicht kommt es dann ja wirklich...und in solchen innis hab ich dann mal garnichts verloren..:-)
nicht schlimm,ich will mich auchnicht mit den besten messen bei diesem hobby...
aber wenn es so kommt wäre das ganze problem gelößt,nur werden dann wieder ein paar von den wenigspielern rumjammern,aber das sollte blizz dann wirklich ignorieren....

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Martok (1. Februar 2009)

gut geschriebener essay!


----------



## Lenßen1 (1. Februar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> WoW ist aber ein Spiel, und kein Leistungssport.



wenn du mir jetzt nöch erzählst ein einfaches Sportabzeichen wäre "Leistungssport" oder das Sport nicht auch ein Hobby ist muss ich laut lachen!


----------



## Hishabye (1. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Urteile doch bitte nicht über Sachen, von denen Du offensichtlich nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung hast.
> 
> *Die "Pro´s" beschweren sich weil der Endcontent eben keiner mehr ist und sich auch Leute wie Du dort rumtreiben.*
> Ich habe absolut nichts gegen Deine Art und Weise wie Du WoW spielst, nicht alle haben die Zeit und Lust eine "Wissenschaft" aus diesem Spiel zu machen und sehr sehr viele Stunden im Spiel zu verbringen.



Öhm...warum tut euch *so *weh, wenn wir "Casuals" uns auch im Endcontent rumtreiben? oO
Ihr seid nur eben schneller fertig als wir...wir haben an den Endcontent noch etwas zum knacken
Und schließlich finanzieren wir DIR diesen Endcontent...weil wenn es die Casuals nicht geben würd, 
dann gebe es keinen neuen Content wo ihr euch austoben könnt...Denn schließlich
zahlen wir den Löwenanteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (1. Februar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Es ist ein Spiel und somit zählt es in die Kategorie Hobby.
> Und es gibt nunmal kein Hobby, welches sich an den leistungen des unbegabtesten misst. Überzeigt mich vom Gegenteil, egal bei welchem Hobby, gibt ja mehr als 10.000.
> 
> Ehrgeiz ist nur etwas für Leute die auch Rückrad haben.


Nimm dir zehn sehr gute PvE Spieler, die Naxxramas nicht kennen. Verbiete ihnen Guides zu benutzen. Und voila: anspruchsvoll.
Ich rechne mit dem gleichen Effekt, wenn Ulduar kommt. Es wird geraidet, gewiped, bis der erste Guide zu Boss y kommt, man liest ihn, und wundert sich dann, dass es sooo einfach war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es gibt immer noch Leute, die Naxxramas nicht schaffen, oder für die es anspruchsvoll ist. Das Spiel ist für die breite Masse eben vollkommen in Ordnung, Randgruppen schauen in die Röhre. Aber das war schon immer so.
Wenn Blizzard ihnen einen "epischen" Modus geben würde, jedoch ohne Item-Verbesserungen, nur für die Herausforderung und den Anspruch, würden sie es wiederum nicht machen. Sie wollen sich vom "Pöbel" absetzen, eventuell Zwang sich profilieren zu müssen (Ich schaff das, schau dir mein tolles episch epic Set an!).
Dieses Thema wird es immer geben, sobald die ersten "Pros" den Content durch haben. Und zum Glück hat Blizzard schon ein Statement dazu abgegeben, dass kein Content mehr extra für die 5% Spielerschaft gemacht wird, und die Zeit/das Geld woanders investiert wird.

@ Cyl und Lenßen: Ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen, dass ihr momentan die jammernde Fraktion seid?


----------



## BmnFive (1. Februar 2009)

Antonio86 schrieb:


> Wenn es in nicht gefällt soll er WAR zocken und nicht whinen........



Finde ich auch, wenn er findet dass wow im sterben liegt soll er doch die Leute lassen, die es immer noch spielen wollen.
Generell braucht man nicht ständig sich in irgendnen forum erbrechen und sagen dass wow kacke ist. wenn es wirklich so kacke ist, dann merken die Spieler das schon, und wenn sie es nicht merken, dann ist das denen ihr problem!


----------



## Kadoon (1. Februar 2009)

OMG

Ihr redet hier von Neid, als würde es in WoW um irgend etwas gehen xD 

Wer meint andere sind neidisch, weil man imba in epix instanzen geht, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen^^


----------



## Wardwick (1. Februar 2009)

Eigentlich sollte es ja so sein das die 10er für die "Gelegenheitsspieler" sind,
und die 25er eine Herausforderung für die Raider sind.
(Gelegenheitsspieler können alles erleben,bzw. nur im 10er Modus.)
Atm. ist jedoch nichts richtig herausfordernd und die Bosse werden einem Helden(!) aus den vorigen AddOns nicht gerecht.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (1. Februar 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> wie naiv du doch bist, du glaubst ja wohl selbst nicht das Blizzard in Ihren zahlen eine Zahl hat die auch nur annähernd der Warheit entspricht ?
> 
> Ja ich weis, die Flamer werden jetzt sagen "lol nap wow hat 12 mio spieler" aber woran natürlich keiner denkt ist das die zahl der inaktiven leute die schon lange aufgehört haben und vor allem jetzt aufhören weil eben mit dem AddOn wow nicht grad besser wurde, auch zugezählt wird, ich gehe sogar so weit wenn ich mir die server ansehe das ich sage das diese 12 Mio auf knapp 7 mio geschrumpft sind, davon ziehen wir dann ausländer ab und bleiben bei den deutschen, weil uns ist es scheisegal was amis und co zocken.
> 
> ...


Ich seh das so wie du in WoW wandern die guten spieler immer mehr ab weils ihnen zu blöd wird sich mit ihrgend welchen gimps rum zu ärrgern die meinen alles besser wissen zu müssen und einen ihre meinung da noch aufzwingen.
Ich selber sehe das an den rnd raids die ich auf die Horde Hauptstäte gemacht geleitet habe. Über 60% der Leute die sich zu so einem raid melden sind zwischen Level 40-74, diese Leute nehme ich aus Prinzip nicht mit in meinen Raids sind NUR Level 80iger
und unter denen sind ja auch immer welche die meinen Ansagen machen zu müssen entweder Beläre ich sie leise zu sein und zu machen was man ihnen sagt oder sie fliegen raus.
Und man mark garnicht glauben wie anstrengend die Leute sein können so das man nahc solch einen Raid richtig fertig ist und keinbock mehr hat was anderes in WoW zu machen.
So und wegen sowas gehn die Leute mit Skill weck und es kommen andere die hören "Ah WoW ist voll angesagt das Spiele ich jetzt auch" diese Typischen mit läufer.

Ich selber denke das WoW auch im sterben liegt was sich aber noch lange hinziehen wird wenn Blizz nicht langsam die Notbremse zieht.
Raid macht mir kein spass mehr genau wie PVP, ich sammel nur gerne die Erfolge vorallem die event Erfolge aber beim rest ist die Luft raus.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Ocian (1. Februar 2009)

Lenßen schrieb:


> wenn du mir jetzt nöch erzählst ein einfaches Sportabzeichen wäre "Leistungssport" oder das Sport nicht auch ein Hobby ist muss ich laut lachen!



Klar ist Sport ein Hobby, aber Sport ist nicht immer gleich Leistungssport.
Und da ich mich, mit meinem Kommentar, auf das bezog, was Lari geschrieben hat. Bedeutet es, dass man auch in einem Hobby nicht immer alles erreichen kann.


----------



## Lenßen1 (1. Februar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Klar ist Sport ein Hobby, aber Sport ist nicht immer gleich Leistungssport.
> Und da ich mich, mit meinem Kommentar, auf das bezog, was Lari geschrieben hat. Bedeutet es, dass man auch in einem Hobby nicht immer alles erreichen kann.



war falsch gequotet, sorry ist aber korrigiert


----------



## quilosa (1. Februar 2009)

@cyl - ich spiele seit mitte 2005 und habe alle "classic-instanzen" gesehen und fast alle auch clear gehabt. ich kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern dass sich viele leute zu der zeit als "pro" bezeichnet hätten und es hat sich auch nicht ein grosser teil der spielerschaft so überheblich über diejenigen gestellt, die noch nicht so weit waren. allerdings gab es auch nicht in dem ausmass "random-raids" wie seit bc oder vor allem seit wotlk. und ich erlebe wie viele andere die bedauerliche entwicklung, dass sehr wohl _viele_ dieser selbsternannten "pros" diejenigen sind die nach dem 1. wipe maulen und nach dem 3. wipe den raid leaven. verklärt scheint mir eher eure erinnerung an die "gute alte zeit" und der blick darauf dass es komischerweise auch heute spieler gibt für die naxxramas und co. kein freeloot sondern eine herausforderung sind. 

neidisch worauf? auf langeweile weil du den content durch hast? glaubst du andere reden sich spass an ihrer spielweise ein damit sie nicht vor ehrfurcht vor euch pros in den staub sinken müssen oder gar beschämt die hauptstädte meiden?
andere spieler des "sabbelns" bezichtigen und belächeln, weil sie ihr spiel so definieren wie sie es hier in diesem thread "zugeben", finde ich äusserst unfein. ich sage es ungern, aber wenn wow nur auf die tollen "pros" ausgerichtet wäre wärt ihr ziemlich allein, wahrscheinlich hätte blizzard das projekt bereits wegen unrentabilität eingestellt. ich kann verstandesmässig erfassen worum es dir geht aber nicht verstehen wie mit denen umgegangen wird die zufrieden mit _ihrem_ spiel sind.


----------



## Lari (1. Februar 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Klar ist Sport ein Hobby, aber Sport ist nicht immer gleich Leistungssport.
> Und da ich mich, mit meinem Kommentar, auf das bezog, was Lari geschrieben hat. Bedeutet es, dass man auch in einem Hobby nicht immer alles erreichen kann.


Das ist mir bewusst.
Ich bin weit davon entfernt Naxx25 zu clearen, weiß nichtmal, ob ich es bis zum 3.1-Release schaffe. Soll mir auch egal sein.
Aber Leute, die überdurchschnittlich schnell den Content clearen, weil sie Naxx zu classic Zeiten schon clear hatten, oder weil sie schnell die Taktiken aus Guides perfekt umsetzen können, sollen sich nicht wundern, wenn sie am Ende nichts mehr zu tun haben. Die breite Masse raidet fleissig Naxx/Obsi/Archa.


----------



## kamurex (1. Februar 2009)

wenn man sich diesen thread durchliest wird einem schlecht.
der eröffnungstext spricht alles an , er hat 100%ig recht ,es geht seit bc stehtig berg ab und wotlk war der supergau.
es wurde jeder anspruch genommen und jeder skill der spieler im pvp nahezu unnütz gemacht.
am anfang hat irgendwo einer das argument gebracht ,das 10 gute spieler ohne guide an naxx scheitern würden .
da hättest du mal das richtige naxx auf lvl 60 versuchen sollen ..... da sind raids bis zum ende reihenweise eingegangen.
MIT GUIDE!

was aber viel frustrierender ist , ist das jede diskussion von irgendwelchen 13 jährigen kind im keim erstickt wird .
"geh doch war spielen " " geh doch " " die welt wir untergehen weil die menschen sterben" und was nicht noch alles gelesen habe.

ich wette die hälfte die hier postet hat nicht einen lvl 60 raid von innen gesehen. bzw geschafft

los jetzt flamet weiter !


----------



## Technocrat (1. Februar 2009)

kamurex schrieb:


> wenn man sich diesen thread durchliest wird einem schlecht.
> der eröffnungstext spricht alles an , er hat 100%ig recht ,es geht seit bc stehtig berg ab und wotlk war der supergau.



Auch bei Dir ist mir nachhaltig unklar, was Du hier noch machst. Warum verschwendet man seine zeit mit einem Spiel, was ja "soooo scheiße" ist? Bist Du Masochist? Hast Du zuviel Geld? Und auch zuviel Zeit, so Das Du sie ein einem Forum zu einem Scheißspiel verschwenden mußt?

Nein, nach WAR schicke ich Dich nicht, und nach LotRO auch nicht, das sind Schnarchnasenspiele, aber das Du hier nichts zu suchen hast dürfte klar sein, nicht wahr?


----------



## Maximolider (1. Februar 2009)

es wird uns(damit meine ich alle spieler) wohl wirklich nichts anderes übrig bleiben als die entwicklung der nächsten 3 moante ab zu warten,ich glaube wirklich,das es sich auch für einen großen teil der "vielraider"wieder verbessern wird.das es dann immer ein paar gibt auf beiden seiten,die unzufrieden sind wird sich einfach nicht verhindern lassen,das war aber schon immer so,nichtnur bei wow...:-)

ich für meinen teil spiele einfach so lange,wie ich spaß an der sache habe,wenn es mir keinen mehr macht gibt es halt eine pause und dann mal sehen,es gibt auch andere möglichkeiten für ein hobby,aber das gilt in dieser form nur für mich,ich würde nie jemandem nahelegen was anderes zu zocken,etc.

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## kamurex (1. Februar 2009)

ich habe 1 woche nach release aufgehört mit wow :-)
und ich kann meine meinung wo und wann immer ich will kund tun.

btw soviel zum thema kind ;-)


----------



## Wardwick (1. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Auch bei Dir ist mir nachhaltig unklar, was Du hier noch machst. Warum verschwendet man seine zeit mit einem Spiel, was ja "soooo scheiße" ist? Bist Du Masochist? Hast Du zuviel Geld? Und auch zuviel Zeit, so Das Du sie ein einem Forum zu einem Scheißspiel verschwenden mußt?
> 
> Nein, nach WAR schicke ich Dich nicht, und nach LotRO auch nicht, das sind Schnarchnasenspiele, aber das Du hier nichts zu suchen hast dürfte klar sein, nicht wahr?


Genauso kann ich dich fragen was hast du in diesem Thread zu suchen,
anscheinend bist du so von WoW begeistert das du nochmal mit dir diskutieren lässt.


----------



## Lari (1. Februar 2009)

Maximolider schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil spiele einfach so lange,wie ich spaß an der sache habe...


Mit diesem Satz bist du vielen einen RIESEN Schritt voraus.



> Genauso kann ich dich fragen was hast du in diesem Thread zu suchen,
> anscheinend bist du so von WoW begeistert das du nochmal mit dir diskutieren lässt.


Technocrat hat aber Recht. WoW kann ihm, so wie er es schreibt, ja keinen Spaß machen. Warum spielt er es dann noch? Es hat ihm zu BC ja scheinbar schon nichtmehr gefallen.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (1. Februar 2009)

Ich denke das hier meinch einer was falsch versteht ich wüder mal behaupten das hier KEINER einen seinen Erfolg missgönt ob er ein dauerspieler oder gelegenheits spieler ist.
Die sache ist die welche ich mal aus eigener erfahrung schildern möchte, Ich habe mit meinen Mage 2 Tage Heros gemacht und hatte alles was heros mir zu bitten hatte. Dan habe ich ein par raids gemacht bei denen die Ini cealr gemacht wurde und das rnd. Das Spiel ansich ist einfach VIEL zu einfach geworden das es keine wirckliche herraus vorderung darstellt auch für die gelegenheitsspieler nicht diese ihr equip ja auch recht schnell zusammen bekommen. Und da frage ich mich wo bleibt der reiz bei dem ganzen???

So und diese so genannten Pros missgönnen nicht das ihr equip bekommt als gelegenheits spieler weil die Pros bekommen es ja auch schnell sondern sie beschwären sich dadrüber das sie es viel zu einfach bekommen und sich nicht dafür gross anstrengen müssen.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Maximolider (1. Februar 2009)

ehrlich,ich hab auch keinen 60er raid von innen gesehen da ich erst nach release von bc eingestiegen bin,was ist daran so schlimm?ich befürchte,das mehr als die hälfte der spieler erst mit bc kamen,deswegen sind das alle 13jährige kacknoobs? an solchen argumentationen scheiden sich einfach die geister,selbst mein freund,der seit release spielt und mich zu wow gebracht hat,ein echter"vielraider",der mit seiner gilde alles clear hatte,würde sowas nie raushauen,so verklärt ist die ansicht der meisten gott sei dank nicht...:-)

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## kamurex (1. Februar 2009)

genauso schaut es aus frêdo/diegos.
das ist genau der angesprochene punkt .


> Technocrat hat aber Recht. WoW kann ihm, so wie er es schreibt, ja keinen Spaß machen. Warum spielt er es dann noch? Es hat ihm zu BC ja scheinbar schon nichtmehr gefallen.



scroll mal ein stück hoch...


> ich habe 1 woche nach release aufgehört mit wow :-)
> und ich kann meine meinung wo und wann immer ich will kund tun.





> ehrlich,ich hab auch keinen 60er raid von innen gesehen da ich erst nach release von bc eingestiegen bin,was ist daran so schlimm?ich befürchte,das mehr als die hälfte der spieler erst mit bc kamen,deswegen sind das alle 13jährige kacknoobs?


habe ich in keinster weise gesagt .. es war auf die diskussionsform angespielt


----------



## Nowall (1. Februar 2009)

Was ihr auch nicht vergessen solltet ist das es immer noch einige gibt die den Kontent nicht clear haben. Sei es weil sie viel Arbeiten wenig wow spielen oder nicht so die Möglichkeiten haben wie viele andere.

Es sind deshalb keine  noobs sondern nur spieler die ihren schwerpunkt nicht auf Raids legen und trotzdem Spass haben...und das ist es was es machen soll...SPASS.

Wer kein spass hat sollte einfach aufhören.

MfG


----------



## Wardwick (1. Februar 2009)

Könntet ihr mal aufhören jeden 2 Post das gleiche zusagen?


----------



## Lari (1. Februar 2009)

kamurex schrieb:


> scroll mal ein stück hoch...


huch, sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (1. Februar 2009)

Maximolider schrieb:


> ehrlich,ich hab auch keinen 60er raid von innen gesehen da ich erst nach release von bc eingestiegen bin,was ist daran so schlimm?ich befürchte,das mehr als die hälfte der spieler erst mit bc kamen,deswegen sind das alle 13jährige kacknoobs? an solchen argumentationen scheiden sich einfach die geister,selbst mein freund,der seit release spielt und mich zu wow gebracht hat,ein echter"vielraider",der mit seiner gilde alles clear hatte,würde sowas nie raushauen,so verklärt ist die ansicht der meisten gott sei dank nicht...:-)
> 
> in diesem sinne,
> 
> max


Deine vermutung das viele erst seit beginn mit BC angefangen haben kommt mir auch so vor. Ich selber habe mit meinen Krieger vor BC nur ZG und ONY gecleart und MC nen wenig gesehn wobei ONY auch nur als rnd war, hatte aber immer hin meine T2 Helm^^. 
Und dan habe ich mal vor ner Woche oder so versucht einen rndraid zu eröffnen um in AQ40 die Mounts zu farmen und hatte mir gedacht gehste da nur zu 10 rein damit jeder die möglichkeit bekommt ein Mount zu bekommen. Hat eigentlich auch recht gut geklappt bei meinch einen Boss gabs zwar Probleme aber wir sind bis zu den Twins gekommen die wir aus mangel an Personal nicht mahcen konnten^^.
Aber bei der suche nahc Leuten für AQ40 haben mich eine Mange Leute gefragt was AQ40 den überhaupt ist. (Für die die es nicht wissen, AQ40 ist eine 60iger raid ini die man durch eine sehr lange quest http://www.streetfox.org/MCA/AQ/AhnQiraj.html erst mal frei schalten muss)
So in dieser inis droppen 4 verschiedene Mounts und das fast am laufendembandö. Diese Mounts kann man zwar nur in AQ40 benutzen zählen aber zu dem Erfolg für die 100 Mounts dazu.
Aber wie gesagt es haben sehr viele gefragt was AQ40 ist also kann man schon dadraus schliessen das viele erst seit BC spielen und das classic WoW überhaupt nicht kennen.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (1. Februar 2009)

Nowall schrieb:


> Was ihr auch nicht vergessen solltet ist das es immer noch einige gibt die den Kontent nicht clear haben. Sei es weil sie viel Arbeiten wenig wow spielen oder nicht so die Möglichkeiten haben wie viele andere.
> 
> Es sind deshalb keine  noobs sondern nur spieler die ihren schwerpunkt nicht auf Raids legen und trotzdem Spass haben...und das ist es was es machen soll...SPASS.
> 
> ...


 Ich habe den content auch noch nicht komplet clear aber ich habe auch garkeine Leust dazu weil den content den ich clear habe sowas von einfach war das mit die Lust dadrauf vergangen ist und wie ich gehört habe ist der gleine rest der mir fehlt auch nicht anspruchsvoller also was solls. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
d[-.-]b


----------



## Hishabye (1. Februar 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Ich habe den content auch noch nicht komplet clear aber ich habe auch garkeine Leust dazu weil den content den ich clear habe sowas von einfach war das mit die Lust dadrauf vergangen ist und wie ich gehört habe ist der gleine rest der mir fehlt auch nicht anspruchsvoller also was solls.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




OMG noch net mal im content gewesen und rumheulen.... -.-


----------



## Potty224 (1. Februar 2009)

@ die ganzen hammer Pro's, die sich über den PvE-Kontent beschweren: Der is absichtlich leichter, und das hat Blizz schon vor der Beta gesagt! deren Argument: Sie haben sich die Mühe gemacht und eine Instanz wie Naxx gemacht, und haben dann schon Pre BC, als Naxx gerade draußen war, festgestellt, dass nur die Hardcore-raider das überhaupt schaffen können, die normalen Casuals, über die ihr euch so beschwert, überhaupt keine Chance haben, es überhaupt mal von innen zu sehen. Das wollten sie ändern, weil sie die Instanzen nichtnur für 10% der Spieler, die eben die Hardcore-Raider sind, gemacht wurden, sondern auch für die 90% Casuals, für die es damals aber zu schwer war. DESWEGEN ist der Kontent dieses mal einfacher, damit die Casuals auch mal alles zu sehen bekommen, und nichtnur ihr "imba" Pro's. Es gibt schließlich auch Leute, die nicht den ganzen Tag im Keller abhängen und WoW spielen um das beste mögliche Equip zu bekommen und den ganzen Kontent so schnell wie möglich clear zu bekommen, sondern ihre Freizeit auchnoch anders nutzen und dann ab und zu Abends mal ne Runde raiden, für die dieser Schwierigkeitsgrad passend ist. Das sind die Casuals, über die ihr euch so beschwert, die Item-geilen, nicht-lernwilligen über-noobs sind genauso Süchtig wie ihr und bleiben da mal ganz außen vor.

so, btt: Ich denke nicht, dass WoW am Aussterben ist, es ist nur Casual-freundlicher geworden, was nur für die oben genannten Hardcore-imba-Pro's schlimm ist, für alle anderen aber eher eine verbesserung des Spiels bedeutet. Und zum Thema "WoW ist am sterben": warum entstehen dann jede Woche immernoch mehrere Tausend Accounts? das is wohl ein kleiner Wiederspruch zur These des TE's, aber ok, beachten wirs nicht weiter und rennen einem Pro hinterher, dem WoW keinen Spaß mehr macht weil er zu leistungsfixiert ist, der aber trotzdem nicht aufhören kann.

soweit meine Meinung dazu, mfg
Potty


----------



## ReloadEren (1. Februar 2009)

Ein sehr interessantes Thema, immer wieder, auch wenn es mittlerweile einige Male durchgekaut wurde. Was soll Ich sagen, es kommt mir so vor das jeder, der hier die Kritiker flamed vor Bc wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal gespielt haben. Und wisst ihr was dabei das Problem in eurer Rechnung ist? Ihr vertreibt gute alte Veteranen, die euch Kleinkindern auf dem Boden halten, damit euch keine Kugel erwischt, da mir ja auch in letzterer Zeit immer häufiger folgende Szene vor Augen, also auf meinem Bildschirm abgelaufen ist: xXNoobXx frägt ob er mit kann, der Kerl der ihm von dem Raid erzählt hat denkt sich: hm ja Leute, ein Platz ist noch frei, können wir ihn doch mitnehmen. So, bei 25 Mann sind wahrscheinlich 5 mit halbwegs oben genanntem Skill dabei, die nicht nur an oberster Stelle der DPS stehen sondern auch am seltesten gestorben, sowie das heutzutage überhaupt in WoW noch möglich ist. Alles in Allem kann ich nur sagen. *Wenn der Süchtling geht, der Causal alleine darsteht*. Da man heutzutage keinen Skill mehr braucht, um seine Klasse zu spielen, werde ich mich köstlich an eurem dahinscheiden, an dem doch so schweren T8 content erfreuen und werde lesen, wie die selben Leute die hier flamen, plötzlich umschwingen und sagen* Mimimimi, WoW ist zu schwer*

P.S: Man sieht es sogar hier am Forum, ich sehe kaum Leute von früher.

Guten Tag die Herren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (1. Februar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> OMG noch net mal im content gewesen und rumheulen.... -.-



Tja da kannste mal sehn wie wie langweilich mir WoW geworden ist.
Ich für meinen Teil habe vor dem Letzten addon also in BC viel zu viel gespielt und auch nicht das raiden auf gegeben oder in ne andere Gilde gewechselt weil es nicht voran ging.
Was du davon hälst ist deine sache aber so sehe ich die ding nunmal und da lasse ich mir auch nicht so leicht mit eine satz da rein reden.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Mirodas (1. Februar 2009)

Stimme dem TE in gewissen Dingen zu, in gewissen nicht.

Ich spiele selber erst seit März letzten Jahres und ich weiß noch zu gut, wie lange es dauerte, bei BC an halbwegs gutes Heroequip zu kommen. Schon die normalen Instanzen waren teilweise mit Randoms unmachbar (da erinnere ich mich nur zu gerne an die zahlreichen Wipes in der Dampfkammer), weil der Content einfach knackig schwer war. Da ich Hexer spielte und mir dieses Instanzengefarme gar nicht zusagte damals, holte ich mir eben S2 aus den BGs und begann dann gleich mit dem Herocontent, das dauerte ca. 1-2 Monate.(hab aber in der Zwischenzeit auch getwinkt,  es geht sicher schneller)

Danach hieß es den Herocontent und Kara anzugehn und ich finde, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad von den Heros und Kara im Vergleich zu den Wotlk Instanzen schon um Einiges höher ist!

Es gibt zwei Instanzen in Wotlk, vor denen ich Respekt habe, das sind Turm Utgrade und Ahn Kahet. Nicht einmal Hdb finde ich schwer, wenn jeder weiß, was er zu tun hat. 

Na ja...zurück zu meiner Story und letzten Endes zur Argumentation: Ich habe mit Wotlk sofort DK rerollt, weil Hexer sowieso nichts mehr taugen, brachte den auf 80 und konnte bereits drei Tage, nachdem ich 80 geworden war und ein paar normale Inis gefarmt hatte, als DD in meine erste Hero mitgehen.
Schön langsam nach und nach die Heros abgefarmt und schon war ich halb Epic equipped.

Ich denke, dass es einfach viel zu schnell vorangeht und viel zu viele Spieler schon das komplette T7 haben. Zu Karazeiten ging es noch viel langsamer voran und ich finde, dass das auch gut so war. Aber da liegt das Problem: Wenn selbst Casuals sich langweilen, weil der Content clear ist und es nichts mehr zu tun gibt, wie geht es dann Leuten, die regelmäßiger spielen!? Gut, die können Twinken, Achievments versuchen, etc., aber bringen tun die meisten Achievments ja auch nicht, um ehrlich zu sein. (verlängern halt den E-Penis...)

Das Problem ist, dass WoW im Sterben liegen KÖNNTE, wenn es so weitergeht, wie bisher, denn wenn Ulduar kommt und die meisten schon nach zwei Monaten wieder den Content Clear haben und sich langweilen, dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass einige ihr Abo aufgrund mangelnder Spielinhalte kündigen werden.


----------



## Siilverberg (1. Februar 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Tja da kannste mal sehn wie wie langweilich mir WoW geworden ist.
> Ich für meinen Teil habe vor dem Letzten addon also in BC viel zu viel gespielt und auch nicht das raiden auf gegeben oder in ne andere Gilde gewechselt weil es nicht voran ging.
> Was du davon hälst ist deine sache aber so sehe ich die ding nunmal und da lasse ich mir auch nicht so leicht mit eine satz da rein reden.
> d[-.-]b




kleiner tip versuch mal ke thuzad hard mode: heile die spieler die im Eisblock sind nicht da hasse deinen schweren content  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (1. Februar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Man erkennt nicht den Hauch eines Mimimi, was den Beitrag umso leserlicher macht.



LOL


----------



## Serenas (1. Februar 2009)

Mirodas ich muss dir absolut recht geben. Ich sehe das ganze ebenfalls so. Allerdings war ich im Classic schon ein Jahr aktiv und als Casual war der Content nicht gerade einfach zu erreichen.
BC war da schon der richtige Schritt in die Richtung allerdings ging es mir in WotLk etwas zu schnell und damit meine ich ebenfalls das Leveln.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen das Ulduar eine härtere Nuss wird.


----------



## Peithon (1. Februar 2009)

Die Argumentation des TE kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Das Raidsystem war doch im Grunde schon mit dem alten Naxxramas und AQ 40 ausgereizt. Die Raids, die dieses auf "Farmstatus" hatten, hatten doch im BC keine Probleme mehr, auch wenn das nicht viele waren. Natürlich sind nun die Leute, die in BC dazugekommen sind und an Raids teilgenommen haben, auch schon viel geübter. Dagegen werden es Leute, die mit WotLK angefangen haben, erstmal schwerer haben. Ich schätze schon, dass die sich Gedanken darüber machen, wie schwer etc. eine Raidinstanz sein darf. Nur haben sie bei der Erstellung von neuen Bossen scheinbar auch ihre Grenzen. 

Zum PvP-System: Das klassische PvP-System hatte für eine ganz geringe Anzahl von Leuten natürlich seinen Reiz. Nur war dieses absolut menschenunwürdig, da Leute 12 und mehr Stunden täglich vor dem PC saßen, um Kriegsfürst zu werden. Würde man die guten Belohnungen für die Schlachtfelder abschaffen, dann würden sich wieder einige darüber beschweren, dass die Schlachtfelder keinen Anreiz geben etc..

Das Arenasystem mochte ich persönlich auch nicht, und habe es deshalb nicht so viel gespielt, um es wirklich beurteilen zu können. 

Dass die "Profis" ihr Abo wirklich kündigen, davon gehe ich nicht aus. Spätestens nach 2 Wochen werden ihnen schon die Fingerzittern und außerdem muss ja der 5. 73er Jägertwink auch mal 80 und ausgerüstet werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alternativen zu WoW gibt es im Grunde nicht.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (1. Februar 2009)

Siilverberg schrieb:


> kleiner tip versuch mal ke thuzad hard mode: heile die spieler die im Eisblock sind nicht da hasse deinen schweren content
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne dafür müsste ich wider in ne Gilde gehn oder selber eine auf machen. Und dan falle ich in meinen alten WoW Troz wider rein.
Ich bin eignetlich zufreiden das WoW so was von einfach ist das es mich langweilt weil ich dadruch das permanente speilen sein gelassen habe und mir liegt auch nix dadran das wider zu machen jetzt ist die Luft einmal raus und da werde ich auch net wider damit anfangen (ich lehrne aus meinen fehlern^^) Nur ab und zu die Events Erfolge oder Erfolge die man alleine schaffen kann mache ich noch und das reicht mir dan auch.
Ich versuche hier nur zu erklären wie ich die situation um WoW sehe und die leute die hier sich dadrüber unterhalten was man aus und mit WoW noch anfangen kann.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Totemkrieger (1. Februar 2009)

Grauenhaft diese Diskussion....am Anfang wurde noch versucht zu argumentieren,ab schätzungsweise Seite 10 wird sich nur noch nieder gemacht und jeder hält seine Meinung für die Richtige.Besonders spannend finde ich immer,das viele ,die sich zu den Casuals zählen das Argument bringen>um richtig zu raiden muss ich Arbeitslos,Student....usw sein Mal ehrlich einmal die Mühe gemacht um zu schauen wie es die Spieler in ihren Raidgilden handhaben?Warscheinlich nicht...ich weiß es ist einfacher jemanden nach zu plappern und das zu sagen was viele sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
professionelles raiden hat sehr viel mit optimaler Zeiteinteilung/Optimierung zu tun.

Trotzdem verstehe ich es,das die Mehrheit der Spielerschaft noch sehr viel Spaß macht.Auch ich hatte beim lvln so viel Spaß wie nie,hat wirklich Spaß gemacht.
Nur mit 80 war`s mir dann wirklich zu anspruchslos(und ich war keiner von denen die nach 4 Tagen 80 waren).
An die selbsternannten Casuals:

Bitte versucht doch einmal die Meinung der sogenannten Pro`s zu aktzeptieren und zu verstehen das es niemanden darum geht bessere Lila Pixel oder nen tolleren Titel zu bekommen,sondern das sich im allgemeinen nur darüber geäußert wird,das der Schwierigkeitsgrad für erfahrene Spieler(die sich vll ein bisschen mehr mit ihrer Klasse beschäftigen) lächerlich ist und sie deswegen unzufrieden sind,weil sie ihr Hobby nicht mehr so ausüben können,wie sie es gewohnt sind.

Wenn ich dann so Argumente lese"Dann spiel doch was anderes,tja ich hab nen Job und kann ned raiden usw usw usw" dann frag ich mich worum es den Menschen eigendlich geht.Wo kommt da der Neid auf...die Casuals,die nicht möchten das eine kleine Minderheit etwas mehr Anspruch bekommt?
Oder die "Pro`s" die hier vergeblich versuchen ihre Meinung zu rechtfertigen um es der 95% restlichen Spielerschaft aufzuzeigen,warum sie unzufrieden sind?

Viele reden immer davon,das beim Spiel möglichst alle Spaß haben sollten...ok...und die anderen 5% sind davon ausgeschlossen?Wo wir bei Egoismus wären.

Versucht einfach mal zu verstehen das es diesen Spielern einfach nur um Niveau im Spiel geht und nicht darum um sich in IF hinzustellen und zu posen.
Diese Äußerungen kommen meist von Spielern die noch nie ernshaft geraidet haben und vll nur aus dem Grund der lila Pixel raiden wollen?!
Es ist ein großer Unterschied ob ich mit 25 Spielern in eine Instanz gehe und einen Encounter beim spätestens 2.Try lege oder ob ich vll 2 Wochen an einem bestimmen Encounter scheitere und ihn dann mit Ausdauer und Einsatz zu Fall bringe.Viele wissen nicht,wie man sich freuen kann,wenn man diesen Boss dann endllich schafft(TS-Gejubel etc)
Und jetzt kommt bitte nicht mit dem Argument"Dann geht doch mit 20 anstatt 25 Leuten rein"
Sicher ich stell auch nur 5 Spieler in meine Fußballmannschafft obwohl das Spiel auf 11 ausgelegt ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gab schon immer Spieler die es nicht verstehen wollten/konnten was raiden,wie es hier beschrieben wird, ausmacht und jetzt ist es schlimmer wie nie zuvor,weil sich jeder für den Messias hält.
Denkt mal drüber nach ob dieses 2 Klassen denken sein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe nie Raider getroffen,die "Wenig-Spieler" nötigten mehr zu spielen umgekehrt scheints mir aber nicht ganz so liberal zu sein."Wenn dir das Spiel zu leicht ist,dann hau gefälligst ab und Spiel was anderes,deine Meinung interessiert mich nicht"!Nur weil knapp 12 Millionen Menschen das selbe Hobby haben,heißt das nicht zwangsläufig,das dieses Hobby einen hohen Anspruch bzw Qualität besitzt.
Einmal die Rosa Brille absetzen und ehrlich diskutieren anstatt jeden für seine Meinung nieder zu machen!Der heilige Gral liegt woanders vergraben und nicht in Azeroth  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So keep playin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kamurex (1. Februar 2009)

wenn bizz nen pre bc server machen würde dann würde ich auch wieder anfangen
und ich bin sicher das sehr viele spieler auf diese server wechseln würden :-)
das werden all die leute sein den wotlk zu langweilig ist :-)

gorlinder ich danke dir für diesen beitrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VölligIrre (1. Februar 2009)

Am einfachsten und wirkungsvollsten ist es, wenn alle denen es zu leicht es das auch Blizzard mitteilen. Wo ist das Problem? Dann gäb es hier weniger von diesen Unlösbarkeits threads und ihr, die schwereren Content möchtet, bekommt mit etwas Glück bei den Menschen gehör die auch wirklich was ändern können. Es gibt hier einfach, wie in jeder großen Community Spieler die gewisse Bereiche nicht interessieren(schwerer end content) und für die hat sich nichts geändert. Aber man kann nach dem 100 "wotlk ist zu leicht" TE erwarten das sich die Spieler selbst um ihre Belange kümmern.


----------



## Berli123 (1. Februar 2009)

OMG Leute von Buffed macht das entlich dicht hier ist doch eh immer das selbe.

Wow stirbt , wow stirbt nicht blablabla


----------



## Omidas (1. Februar 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> [...]
> Bitte versucht doch einmal die Meinung der sogenannten Pro`s zu aktzeptieren und zu verstehen das es niemanden darum geht bessere Lila Pixel oder nen tolleren Titel zu bekommen,sondern das sich im allgemeinen nur darüber geäußert wird,das der Schwierigkeitsgrad für erfahrene Spieler(die sich vll ein bisschen mehr mit ihrer Klasse beschäftigen) lächerlich ist und sie deswegen unzufrieden sind,weil sie ihr Hobby nicht mehr so ausüben können,wie sie es gewohnt sind.
> [...]



Finde ich die beste Zusammenfassung überhaupt.

Und ich denke, das es den meisten so geht die im Moment über den zu einfachen Content
sich beschweren geht.


----------



## Headsick (1. Februar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> McDonald's liegt im Sterben!
> 
> Ich weiß noch, bei McDonald's classic gab es einfach nur Burger in stylischen Styroporverpackungen und die Westernsoße hat man noch selber auf den McRib gemacht! Das war viel besser als heute!
> 
> ...




Sehr nice XD !!!

Nu ja in einigen Teilen hat der TE wahrscheinlich recht, blos viel zu theatralisch und auf Bild-Niveau ist es nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen....

-MfG-


----------



## Legendkill3r (1. Februar 2009)

Kann nur /sign zum Thema sagen... blablabla mir egal was ihr draufsagt


----------



## Ayandis (1. Februar 2009)

Schön geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber nach der 15.Zeile aufgehört zu lesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Diese Threats von wegen WoW stirbt....
Auch ich hab mal ne Phase wo ich alles hinschmeissen möchte, aber ich tu es nicht weil mir das Questen Spaß macht.


----------



## Soldus (1. Februar 2009)

Solche Sachen verstehe ich einfach nicht. Leute die so schreiben sind krank. 1. Es ist nur ein Spiel Mensch! Ich habe noch nie gehört ,dass bei einem einfachen Spiel soviel geflamt wird als sei es Realität. 2. Wenn ihm WoW nicht gefällt, soll er doch einfach damit aufhören und mit seinem rumgeweine nicht auch noch anderen leuten den Spaß verderben. 

Solche Leute gehören nicht an den PC.


----------



## Totemkrieger (1. Februar 2009)

> 2. Wenn ihm WoW nicht gefällt, soll er doch einfach damit aufhören und mit seinem rumgeweine nicht auch noch anderen leuten den Spaß verderben.




Verdirbt dir das den Spaß, wenn Menschen anderer Meinung sind als du?Nur weil sie es vll kritischer sehen als die Mehrheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Find ich ein bissl engstirnig diese Ansicht,sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feinfinger (1. Februar 2009)

cazimir schrieb:


> Die tolle Storylines von Classic gibt es heute auch noch in selber Qualität für WOTLK.



Du hast nie was von Warcraftstory vor WoW gehört oder?
Die "tolle" Story die es noch gibt ist: "Wir nehmen alle Charaktere der Warcraftstory (preWoW) und stellen sie an die Wand"
Ich war auch schon von der Classicstory nicht so begeistert... da kamen aber wenigstens neue Figuren...


----------



## KarashTroll (1. Februar 2009)

Was ich an sich nicht versteh ist, worüber wird hier eigentlich diskutiert?

Das Spiel ist für einen "Pro" - mag man das interpretieren wie man mag - zu einfach. Tatsache.
Das Spiel ist für einen "Casual" grade recht, beziehungsweise auch nicht sehr fordernd, je nach Ausrüstung und Erfahrung - Tatsache.
Erfolge steigern den Schwierigkeitsgrad noch etwas - ebenso eine Tatsache.

Im Grunde sind wir uns doch eh alle einig oder? Im Endeffekt gehts doch nur darum, ob das den Einzelnen nun gefällt oder nicht. Und ich schätze, über Geschmack zu streiten wohl doch recht sinnlos oder? Es ist ja nicht grad so, als ob ein Pro der rum meckert oder ein Casual der sich freut sich jetzt gegenseitig von ihrem Standpunkt überzeugen können.


----------



## Lucazz (1. Februar 2009)

Der Atem meiner Katze riecht nach Katzenfutter....


!


----------



## Totemkrieger (1. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Punkt 1: Ich bezeichne mich nicht als "Pro". Dieses Unwort kommt immer von den (ebenso blödes Wort) "Casuals". Ich würde mich eher als Hardcore Spieler bezeichnen (wie ich auch geschrieben hab).
> 
> Punkt 2: Der Neidfaktor bezog sich auf damals. Damals als <1% in Naxx rumrannten und andere in MC wipten. Oder als Gilden Sunwell clear hatten und manche noch bei Gruul die Grenzen aufgezeigt bekamen.
> Das mit den <1% Content clear, bzw überhaupt mal den Endcontent gesehen, war mindestens genauso dumm gemacht, wie es heute mit dem Kindergarten Content dumm gemacht ist. Aber so war Blizz schon immer, entweder in die eine oder in die andere Richtung maßlos übertreiben.
> ...



schön in Worte verfasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elishebat (1. Februar 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> An die selbsternannten Casuals:
> 
> Bitte versucht doch einmal die Meinung der sogenannten Pro`s zu aktzeptieren und zu verstehen das es niemanden darum geht bessere Lila Pixel oder nen tolleren Titel zu bekommen,sondern das sich im allgemeinen nur darüber geäußert wird,das der Schwierigkeitsgrad für erfahrene Spieler(die sich vll ein bisschen mehr mit ihrer Klasse beschäftigen) lächerlich ist und sie deswegen unzufrieden sind,weil sie ihr Hobby nicht mehr so ausüben können,wie sie es gewohnt sind.



Ich kann verstehen, dass WOW für die Pros zu leicht geworden ist. 

Was ich nicht verstehen kann und auch nicht verstehen will, ist das Verhalten, welches diese Pros an den Tag legen. Schuldzuweisungen an die Casuals, die das Spiel kaputt machen und sowieso alle unfähig sind. Und ich vermisse das Verständnis dafür, dass ich als Casual mich darüber freue, wenigstens etwas vom höherwertigen Content sehen zu können, vielleicht sogar mal zu raiden ohne mein Leben nach dem Spiel ausrichten zu müssen.

Verständnis ja... aber bitte von beiden Seiten.

LG
Elishebat


----------



## Margol (1. Februar 2009)

Süß zu lesen wie ihr händeringend euer Game verteidigt... Würdet ihr euch nur mal ein wenig Gedanken über das machen, was er geschrieben hat... Würdet ihr sehen dass er in einigen Teilen *mehr als Recht* hat. 

Aber Kritik an WoW wird von vielen einfach abgeblockt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemkrieger (1. Februar 2009)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Ich kann verstehen, dass WOW für die Pros zu leicht geworden ist.
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehen kann und auch nicht verstehen will, ist das Verhalten, welches diese Pros an den Tag legen. Schuldzuweisungen an die Casuals, die das Spiel kaputt machen und sowieso alle unfähig sind. Und ich vermisse das Verständnis dafür, dass ich als Casual mich darüber freue, wenigstens etwas vom höherwertigen Content sehen zu können, vielleicht sogar mal zu raiden ohne mein Leben nach dem Spiel ausrichten zu müssen.
> 
> ...



Ich persönlich habe ja des öfteren geschrieben das ich beide Seiten verstehe.
Und ich denke nicht das ich jemals den"Casuals" irgendwelche Schuldzuweisungen zu steckte.
Außerdem sollte man die beiden Begriffe mal etwas "optimieren".
Sagen wir "Wenig-Spieler,denen es nicht ganz so wichtig ist,das Spiel zu einer Wissenschaft zu machen" und "Viel Spieler,die Spaß daran haben jedes kleinste Detail zu betrachten um am Optimum zu spielen"


----------



## Technocrat (1. Februar 2009)

Feinfinger schrieb:


> Du hast nie was von Warcraftstory vor WoW gehört oder?
> Die "tolle" Story die es noch gibt ist: "Wir nehmen alle Charaktere der Warcraftstory (preWoW) und stellen sie an die Wand"
> Ich war auch schon von der Classicstory nicht so begeistert... da kamen aber wenigstens neue Figuren...



Wer Computerspiele wegen der "Story" spielt, hat definitiv das falsche Medium erwischt. Bücher und FIlme könne das viel besser, und da wird man dann auch nicht bei gestört dadruch, das man irgendwelche Tasten drücken muß.


----------



## Lari (1. Februar 2009)

Margol schrieb:


> Süß zu lesen wie ihr händeringend euer Game verteidigt... Würdet ihr euch nur mal ein wenig Gedanken über das machen, was er geschrieben hat... Würdet ihr sehen dass er in einigen Teilen *mehr als Recht* hat.
> 
> Aber Kritik an WoW wird von vielen einfach abgeblockt.
> 
> ...


Anderer Meinung über Dinge sein heißt für dich also, dass man abblockt? Und es nur eine Sichtweise geben kann? Interessant...


----------



## Biggles-Nera'thor (1. Februar 2009)

Den überwiegend spielsüchtigen "Pros" kann es sowieso niemand recht machen. Wundert mich nicht, dass Blizzard auf diese nervenden Typen immer weniger hört.

Und wenn Blizzard nicht bald wieder full epic-PVP-Belohnungen zu vernünftigen (Ehre-)Preisen anbietet, werden sich die sogenannten Casuals schneller abwenden, als man denkt. Wenn Blizzard glaubt, dass sich alle für eine Waffe wochenlang durch Instanzen hangeln und sich dabei Hunderte saudummer Kommentare von Mitspielern anhören müssen, dann täuscht es sich gewaltig.

Schließlich bleiben nur die ja als realitätsfern bekannten "Pros" übrig. Und wer will denn ernsthaft auf Dauer mit solchen Typen spielen?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. Februar 2009)

Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> Den überwiegend spielsüchtigen "Pros" kann es sowieso niemand recht machen. Wundert mich nicht, dass Blizzard auf diese nervenden Typen immer weniger hört.
> 
> Und wenn Blizzard nicht bald wieder full epic-PVP-Belohnungen zu vernünftigen (Ehre-)Preisen anbietet, werden sich die sogenannten Casuals schneller abwenden, als man denkt. Wenn Blizzard glaubt, dass sich alle für eine Waffe wochenlang durch Instanzen hangeln und sich dabei Hunderte saudummer Kommentare von Mitspielern anhören müssen, dann täuscht es sich gewaltig.
> 
> Schließlich bleiben nur die ja als realitätsfern bekannten "Pros" übrig. Und wer will denn ernsthaft auf Dauer mit solchen Typen spielen?



dieser beitrag gehört eindeutig zu den 50 dümmsten die dieses forum je zu bieten hatte......


----------



## Totemkrieger (1. Februar 2009)

Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> Den überwiegend spielsüchtigen "Pros" kann es sowieso niemand recht machen. Wundert mich nicht, dass Blizzard auf diese nervenden Typen immer weniger hört.
> 
> Und wenn Blizzard nicht bald wieder full epic-PVP-Belohnungen zu vernünftigen (Ehre-)Preisen anbietet, werden sich die sogenannten Casuals schneller abwenden, als man denkt. Wenn Blizzard glaubt, dass sich alle für eine Waffe wochenlang durch Instanzen hangeln und sich dabei Hunderte saudummer Kommentare von Mitspielern anhören müssen, dann täuscht es sich gewaltig.
> 
> Schließlich bleiben nur die ja als realitätsfern bekannten "Pros" übrig. Und wer will denn ernsthaft auf Dauer mit solchen Typen spielen?




Big Fail  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sowas lohnt sich eigendlich garnicht zu beantworten.Wenn man nicht weiß wovon man spricht,sollte man lieber still sein um sich nicht lächerlich zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeyji (1. Februar 2009)

Leute, das driftet wieder zu Pro/Casual ab.
Für die Casuals sind die Pro's immer Suchtis die nichts anderes machen. Das KANN sein! Aber nur weil man das Spiel versteht, Taktiken versteht und sich organisieren kann ist man kein Arbeitsloser Suchti! 
Casuals reden immer von ihrer verdammten Zeit. Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen das man auch 2 Stunden am Tag raiden kann? (Und das finde ich ist noch im Rahmen eines selbsternannten Casual) Und ich spiele nicht mehr. (Und war weder Casual noch Pro, es gibt sogar Dinge dazwischen!)
Deswegen stelle ich die Casuals als Böse an die Wand, aber auch nur wegen der ncihtvorhandenen Einsicht das die "Pros" einfach BESSER SIND! Sie verstehen das Spiel besser und können sich besser organisieren/verstehen schneller. Klar gibt es Fälle in denen die "Pro's" ihren Content nur legen weil sie 6-stündige Raidaben machen. Ihre Sache, wer Zeit hat und Langeweile-resistent ist...
Ich hab mal von Nihilum damals gehört das sie ihre Raidzeit (da waren sie noch irgendwie 30 Leute) auf das Wochenende 3-stündig gelegt haben. Wenn das ein Gerücht war, ignoriert mich einfach. Die Typen habens einfach drauf. Das können viele der selbsternannten Casuals (die sich hinter dem Wort verstecken weil sies in vielen Fällen einfach nicht genauso gut machen wie die "Pro's".

Liebe ist in der Luft in diesem Thread <3

Mfg Xeyji


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> etwa 99% der Casuals, solange sie davon profitieren und Items abstauben können. Denn glaubts Du im ernst das Leute wie Du (das tippe ich jetzt mal gaaaanz verwegen), auch nur bis zum ersten Boss einer neuen Instanz kommen würden, hätten sie nicht nen guten Spieler an der Seite?



ich tippe eher darauf dass er täglich 3h afk im bg rumgammelt und sich dann an seinen geleechten epix aufgeilt....

fakt ist: der typ weiß ja selbst netmal wovon er redet....es lohnt nicht mit sowas zu diskutieren


----------



## Mightyskull (1. Februar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> WoW ist am Sterben! Nur noch knapp 12 Millionen Spieler! Die Menschheit ist am Sterben! Unterbevölkerung! Wir werden alle sterben! AAAAAAAAAAH!!!
> 
> Feinstaub und globale Erwärmung sind schuld!




nenene 


die finanzkrise is an allem schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (1. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wer Computerspiele wegen der "Story" spielt, hat definitiv das falsche Medium erwischt. Bücher und FIlme könne das viel besser, und da wird man dann auch nicht bei gestört dadruch, das man irgendwelche Tasten drücken muß.



i lol'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

@dieses "WoW progamer" gehabe
nur mal so btw  WoW=! pro xD
wow is so ein dämlich einfaches spiel das begreift auch wer, der es erst 5 minuten spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so wie ca 90% der anderen mmo's xD

also bitte flame on!


----------



## Margol (1. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Anderer Meinung über Dinge sein heißt für dich also, dass man abblockt? Und es nur eine Sichtweise geben kann? Interessant...



Ich sagte, dass es von vielen abgeblockt wird. Du musst dich nicht zwingend angesprochen fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur finde ich, dass der TE in gewissen Punkten einfach vollkommen Recht hat. Und das wollen einige einfach nicht sehen, obwohl es definitiv so ist. Sie stempeln es direkt als "mimimi er flamed mein game" ab.


----------



## joekay (1. Februar 2009)

Warum hören die pros nicht auf und versuchen in einem runden Zimmer in die Ecke zu pinkeln. Dann hättet ihr genug herausforderung.


----------



## Konov (1. Februar 2009)

Der Konflikt Pro/Casual erinnert mich verdächtig an die Schwarz/Weiss Rassenkonflikte.


----------



## Draco1985 (1. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wer Computerspiele wegen der "Story" spielt, hat definitiv das falsche Medium erwischt. Bücher und FIlme könne das viel besser, und da wird man dann auch nicht bei gestört dadruch, das man irgendwelche Tasten drücken muß.



Wenn du das wirklich ernst meinst, dann hast du hiermit den Award "Beschränktester Horizont des Tages" verdient.

Spiele wie Knights of the Old Republic, Mass Effect, Call of Duty 4, Fallout 3, Max Payne 1 & 2  und dergleichen mehr schaffen es, eine Story zu erzählen und eine Atmosphäre zu verbreiten, die sich mindestens mit Hollywood-Blockbustern messen kann, in Einzelfällen sogar weit darüber hinaus geht. Vor allem weil man eben mitten drin steckt, statt nur Popcornkauend zuzusehen und die Handlung selbst beeinflussen kann. Und mit Drakensang, der Baldurs Gate-Reihe, Gothic 1 & 2, Final Fantasy VII - XII und demnächst wohl Dragon Age hast du vollwertige Alternativen zu ganzen Buchtrilogien.

Also ich weiß nicht welche Spiele du spielst, aber ich würde mal pauschal sagen, dass es offenbar die Falschen sind.


----------



## Angust (1. Februar 2009)

90% casuals, 10% nennen sich pro. Zur Zeit fühlen und zählen sich leider 99% zu den 10% nur weil Sie Naxx gehen. (Ich gehe einfach davon aus das 99% der Spieler das "alte" Naxx NIE von innen gesehen hätten, außer den Eingang)
Wenn Schneesturm es nicht schafft das alte gefüge wieder her zu stellen wird WoW früher oder später über die Wupper gehen. Aber... who cares.... Paar "Echte" Casuals werden immer treu dabei bleiben weil denen die Item-geilheit abgeht und die DPS-Zahlen sowas von Wurscht sind. 
Wem es jetzt schon reicht sollte die 12€ spaaren und mal nen Buch kaufen oder einfach mal rausgehen.
Mfg


----------



## Xeyji (1. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wer Computerspiele wegen der "Story" spielt, hat definitiv das falsche Medium erwischt. Bücher und FIlme könne das viel besser, und da wird man dann auch nicht bei gestört dadruch, das man irgendwelche Tasten drücken muß.



Und nicht zu vergessen um an die anderen anzuschließen: The Legend of Zelda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und WoW selber, die Story ist wenn man sie im entferntesten kennt auch ganz nett.
Aber nicht zu schlagen ist Final Fantasy. Wusstest du, das es da auch einen Film zu gibt? 
Also Vote 4 Award des beschränktesten Horizont des Tages auch von mir!

Mfg Xeyji


----------



## Nuffing (1. Februar 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Der Konflikt Pro/Casual erinnert mich verdächtig an die Schwarz/Weiss Rassenkonflikte.



Oder Rock/punk vs R&B und Rap... find ich alles schwachsinn da werden dann leute beleidigt  und verachtet ohne sie zu kennen.


----------



## DarkSaph (1. Februar 2009)

Biggles-Nera schrieb:


> Den überwiegend spielsüchtigen "Pros" kann es sowieso niemand recht machen. Wundert mich nicht, dass Blizzard auf diese nervenden Typen immer weniger hört.
> 
> Und wenn Blizzard nicht bald wieder full epic-PVP-Belohnungen zu vernünftigen (Ehre-)Preisen anbietet, werden sich die sogenannten Casuals schneller abwenden, als man denkt. Wenn Blizzard glaubt, dass sich alle für eine Waffe wochenlang durch Instanzen hangeln und sich dabei Hunderte saudummer Kommentare von Mitspielern anhören müssen, dann täuscht es sich gewaltig.
> 
> Schließlich bleiben nur die ja als realitätsfern bekannten "Pros" übrig. Und wer will denn ernsthaft auf Dauer mit solchen Typen spielen?



Ich musste nur lachen. Überlag doch mal, warum du dumme Kommentare bekommst....ich will nix behaupten, aber ich vermute, dass du zu diesen "Need 12k DPS!!!!1111 NO kacknap"-Spielern zählst, aber selbser nur 1-2k fährst. (z

Ich sage nicht, dass Wenigspieler nichts bekommen sollten. Wer weniger Zeit hat aus RL-technischen Gründen und deswegen nicht so viel spielen kann, soll nciht ausgeschlossen werden. Ausgeschlossen und komplett benachteiligt werden sollten allerdings Spieler, welche wild auf ihren Buttons hämmern ohne jegliche Ordnung und die von Rotationen, Theorycrafting und Movement noch nie was gehört haben. 
Spieler, die das Spiel und die Mechhaniken dahinter verstehen, sollten auch mehr vom Spiel bekommen. Leute, die es nicht hinbekommen, sich vernünftig zu bewegen, Schaden unterhalb ihres eigentlichen Equipniveaus fahren und bei einfachsten Bossen nicht die Taktik blicken, diese werden von mir mit dummen Kommentaren bedacht.


----------



## blueSilv3r (1. Februar 2009)

Sehr genial geschrieben für Leute die seit anfang an spielen auch sehr passend.

Mag sein das die Leut die seit BC spielen die jetzigen Verhältnisse gut finden, aber es ist einfach langweilig die Items so hinterher gworfen zubekommen.

Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich jeder gute Raid hat Naxx in spätestens 2 ID´s clear. Karazhan war da deutlich anspruchsvoller, und hat bis zum Schluss begeistert.


----------



## Mondbeere (1. Februar 2009)

Hm....Thema kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor^^. Dann will ich doch auch noch meine - natürlich subjektive - Meinung zum Besten geben.

Meine Hoffnung vor WotLK: WoW für alle! Für Wenig-Spieler UND Viel-Spieler. Gute Ansätze wurden mit BC eingeführt: die Heroischen Instanzen. Der Content war ja den Wenig-Spielern nicht verschlossen. Wer mehr wollte, konnte sich in den heroischen Instanzen austoben. Wem das zu schwer war, der musste es einfach zunächst lassen, bis das Equipment gestimmt hat.
Zu Beginn war das zwar nicht sonderlich gut balanced (Verhältnis von Schwierigkeit und Drops in den heroischen Instanzen hat nicht gestimmt), aber die Grundidee fand ich gut.
Die Raid-Instanzen waren (ja, auch Kara) zunächst sehr schwer für Wenig-Spieler und anspruchsvoll für Viel-Spieler. Wer etwas anderes behauptet, dem fehlt wohl die Erinnerung an die ersten Wochen BC. Ich sag nur Aran und Maggie....war nicht gerade so, dass da zunächst viele Gilden vorbei kamen. Spätestens mit SSC und TK war dann wohl für die meisten Wenig-Spieler Schluss. An Random Raids ab SSC und drüber war überhaupt nicht zu denken (und bitte nochmals: ich rede nicht von den letzten Wochen vor WotLK, sondern von den ersten Wochen und Monaten nach BC-Release).

Ich dachte nun, dass Blizz die Idee der 5er Instanzen auf den Raidcontent überträgt - also auch hier eine Möglichkeit bietet, für alle, alles auf unterschiedlichem Niveau zu erleben: 10er einfach (quasie für alle) und 25er auf dem Niveau von SSC und TK oder drüber. Und so ist es einfach nicht. Die beiden Varianten unterscheiden sich im Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht/kaum. Der Ausdruck "Heroisch" ist völlig entwertet.

Und meine Hoffnung: WoW für ALLE - also Wenig- und Viel-Spieler - hat sich zu meinem Bedauern nicht erfüllt. Denn für Viel-Spieler ist es langweilig. Das hat mit Neid und nicht gönnen und sonst was nix zu tun. Mit Epixx auch nicht (ach ja: der Begriff "Episch" ist auch gründlich entwertet worden). Das Spielen, das Zocken ist langweilig: der Tank braucht sich um Aggro nicht zu kümmern - bleiben eh fast automatisch an einem Erfahrenen Spieler kleben. Die DDs brauchen kein CC zu beachten - es wird gebombt. Jo und das is halt auf die Dauer langweilig. Vor allem in einem Raid. Immerhin: der Begriff "Trash-Mob" wird jetzt im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ernst genommen^^.

Naja: und als Viel-Spieler darf man das doch mal schade finden und zum Ausdruck bringen. Deshalb stirbt WoW nicht. Aber deshalb spiel ich zur Zeit kaum noch - auch nicht schlecht. Kommt man schon zu anderen Sachen.

Für mich ist WoW nach wie vor ein großartiges Spiel. Mir fehlt grad die Motivation dran. Will den anderen aber nicht ihren Spaß verderben. Wenn ich wieder Lust hab, zock ich wieder. Wenn nicht, dann halt nicht.

P.S.: Ich glaub, dass die WoW-Community von beidem lebt: Viel- und Wenig-Spielern. Von leichtem und schwerem Content. Von Zugänglichem und echten Hürden. Das weiß Blizz auch. Und ich bin davon überzeugt, dass sie auf die massive - und IMHO berechtigte - Kritik der Viel-Spieler reagieren werden. Das Addon ist bisher nur einer Seite gerecht geworden. Das allerdings richtig gut - wie ich finde.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Februar 2009)

Zum wiederholten Male Offtopic entfernt. Beim nächsten Mal werden die betroffenen User noch zusätzlich Post erhalten.


----------



## Mahni (1. Februar 2009)

tanzbärchen schrieb:


> Wirklich eine sehr schnöne Zusammenfassung!! Zu den gegnern dieses threads!
> Bringt doch mal Gegenargumente und sagt mal was euch an wow gefällt und warum ihr es spielt.
> Meiner Meinung nach haben alle leute die vorher etwas gepostet haben einfach nichts anderes zu tun,
> weil wow schon zu ihrem festen lebensinhalt gehört und sie gar nicht mehr wissen, warum sie eigetnlcih spielen.



Also ich spiele seit 4 Jahren Wow, finde das Spiel nach wie vor unterhaltsam und spaßig, bin aber kein Vielzocker, ich spiele am Wochenende gelegentlich, aber am WE Abend unternehe ich IMMER was mit Freunden. Sonst spiel ich halt noch abends von Mo-FR ein paar Stunden. Was mir persönlich daran Spaß macht? Die unglaublich faszinierend genial gestaltete Welt von Nordend, in jede Ecke in die man sich begibt: man wird etwas neues entdecken, die Storyline ist klasse, gerade Eiskrone mit Arthas 1 A! Man merkt wieviel Mühe sich Blizzard gemacht hat. 1000Winter mit den Belagerungskämpfen ist auch gelungen. Andererseits stimmt es, dass ich derzeit viel weniger Pvp betreibe, der Grund liegt nahe -> die hohen Wertungsanforderungen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die meiste Zeit verbringe ich aber mit Raiden, nax 10 und nax 25 ist clear und jetzt wird noch der Rest abgestaubt, Malygos gecleart etc. Und ansonsten twinke ich schön in aller Ruhe meinen DK hoch und freue mich ein 2. mal auf die wunderschönen Nordend-Landschaften, und warte bis der nächste Patch erscheint und wir Ulduar angehen können. Ich sehe das Spiel nicht mehr als vollen Lebensinhalt, und nörgle an jeder Ecke des Spieles herum weil mir dies und das nicht ganz so gefällt. Mein Leben bestimmt im Großen und Ganzen mein RL. Ich spiele nicht mehr das ganze Wochende etc durch nur um ständig in Wow etwas zu tun zu haben, das habe ich einfach in den 4 jahren meiner Wow-Zeit gemerkt, dadurch wird das Spiel natürlich langweilig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber leute: Egal wieviel Inhalt, egal was wie verbessert wird es wird IMMER nörgler geben IMMER!!, und es ist völlig normal das ein Spiel nach einer Weile langweilig wird. Vorher hab ich gelesen dass einer hier schrieb, er hat nach 2 jahren wow aufgehört, es hat seinen Erwartungen nicht mehr entsprochen. Entschuldigung, aber spielt doch alle mal WAR; Everquest 2, HDRO etc 2-4 Jahre lang und dann möchte ich wissen , ob ihr euch nicht doch auch langweilt. Das ist nun mal völlig normal. Selbst wenn Wow verstärkt andere Tugenden als das stupide Item Sammeln bekäme, würden schon die nächsten Nörgler über´s Land ziehen. Die haben ja sonst auch nichts zu tun, das Leben ist scheisse und das muss im Wow-Forum demonstrativ angemerkt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jedenfalls finde Ich Wotlk sehr gelungen, das einzige was mich derzeit stört ist der etwas lahme Endgame content, eine neue Raid ini dürfte es schon sein.
Abschliessend möchte ich noch sagen, dass diese 12 Mio. Spieler - soweit ich mich erinnern kann- nur die aktiven spieler zählt, ob man das glauben mag oder nicht, ich wollts nur mal sagen. Ach ja und das kein MMO zahlenmässig an diese Riesensumme jemals rankommt. Warum ist das so? Wow bietet eben enorme Vielfalt. Oder warum ist es weiterhin ungeschlagen das beste MMO? Tja warum wohl?!

Gruß


----------



## Corrvyn (1. Februar 2009)

Über 11 Millionen Spieler. Das vielfache des nächstplatzierten MMOs. Tendenz steigend.

Klar liegt im sterben, keine Frage... *gähn*

Mir macht wow mehr Spaß als je zuvor und offensichtlich gehts den meisten anderen gleich. Das einzige Problem ist, dass das Internet die Eigenschaft hat vor allem Kommentare von LEuten anzuziehen die alles negativ sehen. Es geht kaum jemand her und schreibt eine Doktroarbeit darüber wie sehr ihm WOW doch Spaß macht. Drama und Tragödien sind doch viel aufmerksamkeitseregender.


----------



## Vallar (1. Februar 2009)

> Oder warum ist es weiterhin ungeschlagen das beste MMO?



nun, das beste ist es sicher nicht..muss jeder für sich entscheiden was er als das beste ansieht... man kann auch nicht sagen das der ipod der beste mp3player ist, oder das audi die besten autos baut..ist jedem selbst überlassen. und die 11 mio spieler sagen auch nix aus. das sind einfach leute die i.d.r. nicht wissen das es andere mmo´s gibt die ihnen vll mehr spaß machen würden. es ist das POPULÄRSTE, wegen der medien, aber deshalb ist es nicht gleich das beste. zocken tu ich es auch (noch) aber selbst mir als gelegenheitsspieler ist es einfach zu anspruchslos geworden.. wow man hat jetzt innerhalb weniger wochen t7 voll..ist es echt das was ihr wolltet?


----------



## Flomo (1. Februar 2009)

Oh mein Gott! Was ist aus der community in WoW geworden. Ich mein causal und hardcore gamer werden nie freunde, aber wie man sich hier gegenseitig runterputzt ist schlimm. Ich spiele schon etwas länger kein WoW mehr hab aber die angelegenheiten seit Wotlk verfolgt und bin schockiert. Da sind auf der einen Seite die causal gamer, bei denen jeder "hardcorgamer" kein "RL" mehr hat und wo eine intelligent geschriebene Kritk nur noch "geflame" und "whinen" ist. Mal ganz sachlich: die Kritik ist sehr gut geschrieben. Es wurde geschickt argumentiert, mit verschiedensten mitteln der Rethorik, die unsere deutsche Sprache besitzt. Ob diese Kritik berechtigt ist oder nicht sei dahin gestellt. Aber wenn ich dann den threat weiter lese kommen so teilintelligente antworten wie "gähn", "augenverdreh" oder "der hat einfach kein RL mehr". Ist es denn nicht möglich von seiten der "causal gamer" vernünftig zu antworten oder sich über die kritik gedanken zu machen und es nicht einfach gleich als "geflame" und "whinen" hinzustellen.
Dann mal zur anderen Seite: "die Hardcore gamer". Hiermit meine ich nicht die leute die fundiert ihr spiel kritisieren und sagen das es ihnen nicht gefällt und dazu argumente bringen. Man muss sehen das wir im kapitalismus leben und den netten herren von blizzard es scheiß egal ist, ob euch das spiel gefällt oder nicht. Für blizzard zählt nur die zahl, die am ende des jahres auf ihrem konto steht (es sei blizzard nicht zu verübeln das es ihnen nur ums geld geht, es ist nun mal ihr geschäft). Heute zählen nicht mehr die leute die WoW geholfen haben ein erfolg zu werden, mehr geld bekommt man durch die typen nit.

Alles in allem ist WoW auf den Wii-Zug aufgesprungen und geht auf den Mainstream ein. Die causal gamer. Dennoch probiert Blizzard es noch allen leuten recht zu machen und ist daher auf fundierte und gute kritik in den reihen ihrer spieler angewiesen. Aber wenn eine community nicht in der lage ist intelligent sich über ihr lieblingsspiel zu unterhalten und einfach nur ne rosarotebrille aufsetzt, dann guts nächtle WoW. 

Mein appell ist einfach. Geht mehr auf kritik ein! Seid fähig kritik einzustecken und seid fähig intelligente antworten zu geben. Und bitte macht nicht den Fehler das Kritik=Flamen ist oder das ein "hardcoregamer" kein richtiges leben hat. 
In diesem sinne viel spaß mit einem, obwohls an qualtität vlt. abgenommen hat, genialem spiel das die gamer-szene geprägt hat bzw. weiter prägt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (1. Februar 2009)

Mahni schrieb:


> Aber leute: Egal wieviel Inhalt, egal was wie verbessert wird es wird IMMER nörgler geben IMMER!!, und es ist völlig normal das ein Spiel nach einer Weile langweilig wird. Vorher hab ich gelesen dass einer hier schrieb, er hat nach 2 jahren wow aufgehört, es hat seinen Erwartungen nicht mehr entsprochen. Entschuldigung, aber spielt doch alle mal WAR; Everquest 2, HDRO etc 2-4 Jahre lang und dann möchte ich wissen , ob ihr euch nicht doch auch langweilt. Das ist nun mal völlig normal. Selbst wenn Wow verstärkt andere Tugenden als das stupide Item Sammeln bekäme, würden schon die nächsten Nörgler über´s Land ziehen. Die haben ja sonst auch nichts zu tun, das Leben ist scheisse und das muss im Wow-Forum demonstrativ angemerkt werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es soll Leute geben, die noch heute DAoC und UO spielen... das heißt die Spiele haben sehr wohl ne größere Langzeitmotivation und könnens ie auch bieten. Nur wiel WoW derzeit seinen Schwung verliert, steht das nicht jedem MMO bevor.


----------



## Dome-E (1. Februar 2009)

Wem WoW nicht mehr gefällt, wie es gerade ist, soll hier mal nicht auf die Tränendrüse drücken sondern einfach seinen Account einfrieren und gut ist....

Und die Aussage, dass die Spielerzahlen zurückgehen ist lächerlich: 
Aktuelle Verkaufscharts: 

Wow WotLK
WoW (fast 4 Jahre nach dem Release)
WoW Burning Crusade
WoW Battle Chest

alle noch in den Top 20. Neben WoW schafft das evtl noch CS:S und Sims, wobei das eine viel größere Zielggruppe hat, weil nicht so "nerdig".

Und falls dir das nicht reicht, dann geh mal raus und schau, wie viele Leute über das Spiel reden, das geht von jüngeren Zeitgenossen (12-jährige die zu 90% Undead-Rogue PvP facerolling betreiben *hust*) bis hoch zu 40-50 -jährigen, und das sind wirklich nicht wenige, wobei wir hier nur mal von Deutschland reden. In China und neuerdings Russland sind die Spielerzahlen um einiges höher.

Also wer hier meint reden zu müssen, das WoW auf dem absteigenden Ast ist und es nur noch 7 Mill. Spieler, labert Müll.

just my two cents....


----------



## turalya (1. Februar 2009)

Angust schrieb:


> 90% casuals, 10% nennen sich pro. Zur Zeit fühlen und zählen sich leider 99% zu den 10% nur weil Sie Naxx gehen. (Ich gehe einfach davon aus das 99% der Spieler das "alte*" Naxx NIE von innen gesehen hätten, außer den Eingang*)
> Wenn Schneesturm es nicht schafft das alte gefüge wieder her zu stellen wird WoW früher oder später über die Wupper gehen. Aber... who cares.... Paar "Echte" Casuals werden immer treu dabei bleiben weil denen die Item-geilheit abgeht und die DPS-Zahlen sowas von Wurscht sind.
> Wem es jetzt schon reicht sollte die 12&#8364; spaaren und mal nen Buch kaufen oder einfach mal rausgehen.
> Mfg


Der Eingang ist vomn innen aber der Ausgang oO und wieso solten Sie den gesehen haben wenn sie doch so noobig sind oO


----------



## horron (1. Februar 2009)

Wie kann man nur so was in nem Forum posten das zu >80% aus Blizzard Fanboys besteht? Ausserdem wen juckts - ich spiel seit 6 Monaten GW und inzwischen War. Das PvP ist um Klassen besser. Das einzige was bei War nerft sind die WoW Heinos, die in immer größerer Zahl wechseln und das PvP versauen, weil sie durch WoW absolut unfähig zu Teamplay sind. Also liebe Fanboys - WoW lebt. Spielsts bitte weiter xD


----------



## Alasken (1. Februar 2009)

ich finds toll das wow casual wird ... dann hören die ganzen süchtigen endlich auf 20 stunden wow am tag zu spielen und kümmern sich ma iweder um ihr richtiges leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine 5 cent ...


----------



## Brissn (1. Februar 2009)

"WoW liegt im Sterben!

Recht hat er ja 
Beispiel Raids: Naxx gehen macht nach ner weile keinen Bock mehr 
Kara war da nachm 1000. mal noch funny 

PvP Suckt schon seit 3.0 
Schurke: völlig fürn Arsch 
Hexer:   instant tot  >dudu Katze > Pala > warri 
Todesritter is da noch der einzige der was reissen kann
Gut PvP war schon scheisse geworden als Abhärtung eingeführt wurde Aber daran hat man sich auch gewöhnt 
WoWler werden mehr und mehr verweichlicht 


Mein Dk Tank freut sich auf Ulduar 
Und ansonsten kommt ja bald Knights of the old Repuplik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsch mir BC zurück 

reingehaun


----------



## Geige (1. Februar 2009)

oh bald und kotor ist wohl _leicht_ übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich denke das spiel kommt ned vor 2010^^


----------



## Shintuargar (1. Februar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Es soll Leute geben, die noch heute DAoC und UO spielen... das heißt die Spiele haben sehr wohl ne größere Langzeitmotivation und könnens ie auch bieten. Nur wiel WoW derzeit seinen Schwung verliert, steht das nicht jedem MMO bevor.



Es wird auch in 5 Jahren noch Leute geben die WoW spielen. Und welche Spiele eine größere Langzeitmotivation haben, ist schließlich Geschmackssache. Mich hat WAR schon bei drei Chars um Level 16 dermaßen gelangweilt, dass ich es sein gelassen habe. Du kannst es anscheinend ewig spielen, ohne das es langweilig wird. 

UO und DAoC hatten auch mal eine größere Spielerschaft, und auch dort hatten die Leute ihre Gründe, wieso sie aufgehört haben. Ein normaler Kreislauf, wie ich finde.


----------



## Visssion (1. Februar 2009)

dieser spieler siehts vll so ich seh das nich so.

Finde wow macht immer noch spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Norcaine (1. Februar 2009)

Antonio86 schrieb:


> Wenn es in nicht gefällt soll er WAR zocken und nicht whinen........




Ich sehe das so, das der TE mehr als recht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich stimme in jedem der genannten punkte voll überein....

Was ich ergänzend dazu sagen sollte /wollte ist, das zu beginn von WOW alles iwie lustiger war... die leute waren entspannter und "netter und inteligenter"....
Das Spiel ansich nicht schwer, jedoch auch nicht einfach.....
In meiner zeit in wow hab ich viele leute kommen und gehen sehen... jeder mit seiner art der argumentation.... damals war es schlciht und ergreiffend besser....
(das können wohl nur die spieler nachvollziehen die seit release spielen)....

Nichts destotrotz... ich spiele weiter und mache weiter.... vorerst.... solange man ab und an noch nen rl-pvp machen kann ist alles gut xD


----------



## Lari (1. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Genau was ich vor paar Seiten geschrieben habe....auf Buffed triffste dann echt mal den untersten Rand des Intellekts.


Mit solchen Aussagen reihst du dich direkt mit in diese Gruppe ein, falls es sie denn geben sollte...


> Die guten gehn, die doofen kommen, der Altersdurchschnitt ist in den letzten Jahren bestimmt um 2-3 jahre gesunken.
> Und ja, so viele Idioten liefen früher einfach nicht rum, denn denen war das Endgame einfach zu schwer.
> 
> Hautzutage ists genau auf diese Trottel zugeschnitten und darum "stirbt" WoW.


Wie alt bist du? Warst du zu Release? Ich wette, dass du genau in dem "Trottelalter" warst, das du hier meinst.
Du regst dich auf, dass hier Flames entstehen, nennst im eigenen Beitrag aber eigentlich alle, denen das Spiel Spaß macht Trottel. Weißt du überhaupt was du schreibst, bevor du auf Senden klickst?


----------



## Biebre (1. Februar 2009)

Es ist eigentlich unglaublich...

Es gibt einen Spieler (denjenigen, der den Text geschrieben hat) der seine Meinung kundtut. So weit so gut. Aber in was für einer Weise dann darauf "geantwortet" wird ist unglaublich. Ich habe mir ca. die Hälfte dieses Threads durchgelesen und bin wirklich erschüttert wie viele Leute sich hier eine Blöße sondern gleichen geben und sich hier streiten wie Kindergartenkinder.
Wenn jemand meint: "Das Spiel stirbt." Warum nicht? Aber die regelrechten "Kleinkinderkämpfe" die sich hier so gut wie alle liefern... das ist einfach nur lächerlich. Hauptsache ich habe Recht, oder worum geht es hier? Eine sachliche und kompetente Diskussion ist das schon lange nicht mehr und zwar schon seit dem zweiten Beitrag.

Ich weiß ja nicht, was im Leben der meisten hier Schreibenden Priorität hat, aber sich einem virtuellen Argumentationsstreit hingeben zählt wohl größtenteils dazu. Es ist nur ein Spiel, und ja ich spiele es auch, wohl bei weitem nicht so viel wie eine Menge anderer Leute hier aber ich weiß wovon der Verfasser des Textes redet -- Viele wohl eher nicht... Kommentare ála "Ich hab nur 10 Zeilen gelesen, muss aber trotzdem meinen Senf und "Flame" dazugeben." sind hier wohl noch das Meiste, dem man hier begegnet...

Denkt doch einfach mal nach... ich mein hier regen sich so viele Leute über ein *Spiel *auf bzw. über einen Spieler der einfach mal, in welcher Textform auch immer, seine *Meinung *kundtut.
Und jetzt schaut mal was in dem Thread steht... zu 95% geistiger "Dünnschiss".

Gruß Biebre.

/flame on


----------



## Elishebat (1. Februar 2009)

Xeyji schrieb:


> Leute, das driftet wieder zu Pro/Casual ab.



Es ist klar, dass es in diese Richtung abdriftet. Denn diejenigen, denen WOW keinen Spaß mehr macht, werden vornehmlich unter den Pros zu finden sein. Denn diese haben ja den Endcontent schneller durch, da sie dank ihrer überlegenden Fähigkeiten einfach besser sind während die dummen Casuals, die ja nix drauf haben, länger an dem Content zehren und daher WOW auch noch nicht langweilig finden. Dumme sind halt einfacher zufriedenzustellen...

LG, Eli

P.S. Beitrag kann Ironie enthalten.


----------



## Fonsy (1. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Was stört Euch denn sooooo dran das auch in WoW "Mehraufwand" auch mehr belohnt wird?



Versteh ich (Casual) auch nicht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemkrieger (1. Februar 2009)

> @dieses "WoW progamer" gehabe
> nur mal so btw WoW=! pro xD
> wow is so ein dämlich einfaches spiel das begreift auch wer, der es erst 5 minuten spielt biggrin.gif so wie ca 90% der anderen mmo's xD



Merkwürdig..wieso gibt es dann weniger gute und gute und im speziellen sehr gute Spieler?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Easy to lern,hard to maaster" sagte man so schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (1. Februar 2009)

Wobei man hier auch noch Equip und so einrechnen muss das in Wow eher eine Zeitfrage ist.
"gut" ist also durchaus relativ.

Und die soziale Komponente lässt das ohnehin völlig aussen vor. Von mir aus kann ein Spieler ruhig etwas "schlechter" sein wenn man zusammen Spaß hat.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (1. Februar 2009)

Was der TE sagt stimmt, allerdings dauert das sterben noch ein wenig an.
Das spiel stirbt nicht daran das zu wenig Leute da sind, auch nicht daran das es immer mehr werden.
Nur an sich selbst und das die guten Leute gehen und auf 100 gute Spieler kommen 1000 Casuals nach.

Ach und es ist ja nichtmal schlimm das die Pros den Content schon lange clear haben, aber auch Tausende Casuals haben es.

Naya wow-szene Sign usw. mfg


----------



## Fonsy (1. Februar 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Die sache ist die welche ich mal aus eigener erfahrung schildern möchte, Ich habe mit meinen Mage *2 Tage* Heros gemacht und hatte alles was heros mir zu bitten hatte. Dan habe ich ein par raids gemacht bei denen die Ini cealr gemacht wurde und das rnd. Das Spiel ansich ist einfach VIEL zu einfach geworden das es keine wirckliche herraus vorderung darstellt auch für die gelegenheitsspieler nicht diese ihr equip ja auch recht schnell zusammen bekommen. Und da frage ich mich wo bleibt der reiz bei dem ganzen???
> 
> So und diese so genannten Pros missgönnen nicht das ihr equip bekommt als gelegenheits spieler weil die Pros bekommen es ja auch schnell sondern sie beschwären sich dadrüber das sie es viel zu einfach bekommen und sich nicht dafür gross anstrengen müssen.
> d[-.-]b



So mich würde mal interessieren wie viele Spielstunden das waren...

Erwartet Ihr etwa das Ihr bei einem Add-On 200-300 h Spieldauer nur in Form von Raids geliefert bekommt? Zeig mir auch nur *1* Spiel wo das so ist.
Manche haben vllt. auch einfach das Maß an Aufwand aus den Augen verloren?

Sags nochmal "Epischer" Schwierigkeitsgrad (wie von Maladin erwähnt ) ist doch die Lösung des Problems... Aber erwartet bitte keinen extra Content(zu dt. Inhalt ---> Story und Umgebung) denn den wird es Aufgrund dessen nicht geben das ja Jeder in der Lage sein muss *DEN* "Endboss" zu erreichen ohne dafür völlig unverhältnis mäßig viel zeit ingame zuverbringen!


----------



## Totemkrieger (1. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Auf 100 Arschlöcher kommen 1000 Normale nach .. hört sich doch positiv an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Genau so ein Diskussionsniveau wurde weiter oben schon erwähnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da liest man doch schon wieder raus,das jemand nicht mal ein wenig im stande ist im "normalen" Ton zu diskutieren.
Bis jetzt hab ich 2-3 gute Argumente von Spielern,die wenig spielen gelesen.Standart scheint mehr"Raider haben kein RL,keine Freunde,wer raidet muss 24/7 spielen,Raider sind alle arrogant usw"
Wenn das die neue Art ist um zu diskutieren,haben wir den Grund wieso die WoW Community so verpöhnt ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (1. Februar 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Merkwürdig..wieso gibt es dann weniger gute und gute und im speziellen sehr gute Spieler?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist das was ich schon seit Ewigkeiten sage: Es ist nicht so, dass die Spieler nicht spielen könnten, sie wollen es einfach nicht.

Klingt komisch, zugegeben, aber meine Erfahrung ist, dass schlechte Spielweise eher aus Unkonzentriertheit resultiert. Das Gameplay ist insgesamt ja nur weniger anspruchsvoll als beim ersten Diablo. Jemand der auch noch erklärt bekommt, wie er sich wann zu verhalten hat und es trotzdem nicht umsetzt, der hat schlichtweg keinen Bock oder war nebenbei am futtern oder TV kucken, sprich irgendwie abgelenkt.

Das und nicht der Zeitaufwand lässt viele Casuals doch bereits an den leichteren Instanzen scheitern. Schließlich wäre es ja anstrengend und langweilig, aktiv zu spielen statt sich einfach nur berieseln zu lassen. Ist ja nur ein Spiel, wen kümmerts. Und solche Gestalten reagieren dann auf die Erinnerung dass hier auch noch neun bis vierundzwanzig andere Spieler mitspielen, denen es nicht so viel Spaß macht wegen demselben Fehler zehn Mal in Folge zu wipen ziemlich allergisch.

Mag sein dass ich hier schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe, aber genau so stellte sich das Raiden in einer "Casual"-Gilde oft dar. Und deswegen bin ich, obwohl ich eigentlich als Wenigspieler selbst in diese Kategorie falle, dazu übergegangen Casuals als unerwünschte, weil unzuverlässige Mitspieler anzusehen.


----------



## Technocrat (1. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Die guten gehn, die doofen kommen



Na, da hält sich jemand aber für was Besseres. Und dann benutzt er Fäkalsprache und zeigt, das eigentlich er der Bodensatz ist. Klassisches Eigentor, mein Lieber!


----------



## Omidas (1. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Auf 100 Arschlöcher kommen 1000 Normale nach .. hört sich doch positiv an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und du glaubsz ernsthaft daran?

Gefühlt sind nämlich im Moment die größten Arschlöcher die, die ohne den leichten Content
nicht mal Hogger gelegt hätten, aber jetzt mit T7,5 rumlaufen und sich für einen Pro halten.

Und die werden nur um so mehr angezogen, leichter es wird.

Auf !00 Leute die gehen (90 Normale freundliche Spieler, 10 Arschlöcher)
kommen 1000 neue (250 Arschlöcher und 750 Normale)


----------



## Totemkrieger (1. Februar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Das ist das was ich schon seit Ewigkeiten sage: Es ist nicht so, dass die Spieler nicht spielen könnten, sie wollen es einfach nicht.
> 
> Klingt komisch, zugegeben, aber meine Erfahrung ist, dass schlechte Spielweise eher aus Unkonzentriertheit resultiert. Das Gameplay ist insgesamt ja nur weniger anspruchsvoll als beim ersten Diablo. Jemand der auch noch erklärt bekommt, wie er sich wann zu verhalten hat und es trotzdem nicht umsetzt, der hat schlichtweg keinen Bock oder war nebenbei am futtern oder TV kucken, sprich irgendwie abgelenkt.
> 
> ...



Naja...ob das wirklich der grund sein soll,wage ich sehr zu bezweifeln.Also so ein Argument ,dürfte man nicht mal als solches bezeichnen.
"hey ich könnte Weltklasse spielen und Nihilum würde betteln das ich bei ihnen mit spiele,aber ich will nicht" /ironie off

Wobei ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad von WoW wirklich nicht hoch ansiedeln würde,im Gegensatz zu anderen Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:zum obrigen Thema.

Wenn man sich den Thread mal so durchliest,merke ich das meist die "Raidhasser",die jenigen sind die auf niedrigsten Niveau versuchen zu argumentieren und andere Spieler beleidigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (1. Februar 2009)

Ich finde er hat Recht. Aus diesen Gründen liegt auch mein Acc auf Eis. Ich werde sehen was 3.1 bringt und wenn sich nicht eindeutig etwas tut, so ist das Spiel endgültig gestorben und ich wende mich wieder anderen Dingen zu.

Natürlich sollte man das Spiel nicht spielen wenn es keinen Spaß mehr macht, aber es hat mal Spaß gemacht. Diese Aussage ist zwar vollkommen relativ, aber niemand kann bestreiten, dass sich das Spiel bedeutend verändert hat - ob zum Guten oder Schlechtens sei einfach mal dahingestellt.

Jedoch war WoW früher einfach etwas anderes. Selbsredent ist man mit der Zeit abgebrüht worden, man wurde härter. Wo man in den ersten Stunden noch stolz war wie ein Oskar lvl 10 erreicht zu haben, man es super fand den Wald von Elwynn zu entdecken und bestimmt 6 mal seine Leiche suchen durfte, welche im Minenschacht lag, der von Kobolden heimgesucht war, hatte man dann mit 50 nur noch ein müdes Lächeln auf den Lippen, wollte 60, - 70,- 80 werden.

Der erste Besuch der Todesminen war ein absolutes Highlight. Keiner wusste was genau einen erwarten würde, der Gruppenleite erzählte etwas von Tank und Heiler und man selber stand als Klasse X, stufe 19 und bestenfalls mit verteilten Talenten der Form 2/4/3 vor dem Portal und verstand Bahnhof. Zwar waren die Instanzen im eigentlichen Sinne nicht "schwer", es gab keine Bosstaktiken zu beachten. Und trotzdem war man einfach glücklich, wenn man die Instanz verließ, den Kopf eines der Gegner im Gepäck und dazu noch einen schönen neuen Umhang, welcher damals noch grün war, obwohl vom Boss gelootet.

Und die ersten Raids, nach wochenlangem Instanzenabrgasen waren ein absolutes Highlight. 10/25/40 Leute stehen im Portal, vor ihnen riesige Gegner, welche bedrohlich auf einen herbsahen. Wo man in Karazhan noch am Trash auf dem Weg zu Attumen wipte und Moroes als zweiter Boss schon eine absolute Nervenprobe darstellt, so ist in Naxxramas kein vergleichbares Event zu finden. Und was noch schockierender ist, mit 10 Leuten stellt die Instanz sich als fordernder heraus als mit 25.

Nun kann man sagen, die Instanzen sollen Casualfreundlich sein. Aber ist dies "gerecht"? (Ich bin mir bewusst, dass ActivisionBlizzard ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen ist, und ihnen daher Spieler, die ihren Erfolg ermöglichten scheissegal sind.)

Letztendlich ist Spaß, was man selber daraus macht. Aber niemand kann "alten Hasen" böse sein, die mal wieder das alte Feeling wollen, mit 25 und mehr Leuten durch eine Instanz zu streifen und wirklich knackige Herausforderungen zu meistern.


----------



## Fonsy (1. Februar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Mag sein dass ich hier schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe, aber genau so stellte sich das Raiden in einer "Casual"-Gilde oft dar. Und deswegen bin ich, obwohl ich eigentlich als Wenigspieler selbst in diese Kategorie falle, dazu übergegangen Casuals als unerwünschte, weil unzuverlässige Mitspieler anzusehen.



Mit der Ablenkung geb ich dir völlig Recht (auch wenns OT ist) aber die von mir zitierte Aussage von dir ist ne ganz grobe Nivellierung, womit du vielen guten Casuals unrecht tust!!

Oder bist du etwa auch "unerwünscht,unzuverlässig"?


----------



## Draco1985 (1. Februar 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Naja...ob das wirklich der grund sein soll,wage ich sehr zu bezweifeln.Also so ein Argument ,dürfte man nicht mal als solches bezeichnen.
> "hey ich könnte Weltklasse spielen und Nihilum würde betteln das ich bei ihnen mit spiele,aber ich will nicht" /ironie off



Auch Nihilum kocht nur mit Wasser. Das einzige was die anderen Spielern voraus haben (und dafür bewundere ich solche Leute auch) ist ein wahnsinniger Ehrgeiz. Was die machen ist im Grunde nur Trial and Error, bis sie dann die funktionierende Taktik raus haben. Aber das braucht dermaßen viele Anläufe, dass die meisten Casuals da schon entnervt aufgegeben hätten (ich selbst inklusive).

Also würde ich mal sagen, ja, es ist wirklich nur der Ehrgeiz, der die Casuals von den Nihilum-Spielern trennt.

Theorycrafting und der ganze Kram ist ja dank Internetforen mittlerweile auch zum letzten Newbie rübergeschwappt.



> Wobei ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad von WoW wirklich nicht hoch ansiedeln würde,im Gegensatz zu anderen Spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer was anderes behauptet hat auch Scheuklappen auf und nie etwas anspruchsvolleres gespielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:



Fonsy schrieb:


> Oder bist du etwa auch "unerwünscht,unzuverlässig"?



Wenn ich mehrfach Wipes produziere, trotz mehrfacher Erklärung wie ich meine Fehler vermeiden kann, dann ja, selbstverständlich. Aber ich lasse es selten soweit kommen. Wenn ich spiele, dann spiele ich und bin voll bei der Sache und lasse nicht auf meinem Zweitmonitor eine Folge nBSG mitlaufen.

Glaub nicht, dass ich beim Invite frage, ob Casuals in der Gruppe sind und empört leave, wenn einer "Ja, hier!" zurückschreibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resto4Life (1. Februar 2009)

Fonsy schrieb:


> ...
> Sags nochmal "Epischer" Schwierigkeitsgrad (wie von Maladin erwähnt ) ist doch die Lösung des Problems... Aber erwartet bitte keinen extra Content(zu dt. Inhalt ---> Story und Umgebung) denn den wird es Aufgrund dessen nicht geben das ja Jeder in der Lage sein muss *DEN* "Endboss" zu erreichen ohne dafür völlig unverhältnis mäßig viel zeit ingame zuverbringen!


und wieso will jeder den ganzen content sehen bzw warum meint jeder den ganzen content sehen zu müssen, auch wenn er weder ahnung vom spiel noch die zeit dafür hat?
Pre-BC hatte ich sehr wenig Zeit, vielleicht 2-4Stunden die Woche und trotzdem hat es mir Spass gemacht auch wenn ich wusste, dass ich so nie Ragnaros legen werde oder BWL sehe. Da habe ich mich schon gefreut mal 2-3 Instanzen mit ner guten Gruppe machen zu können, das Erfolgserlebnis war ungleich grösser als jetzt nachdem man in 4Stunden durch Naxx25er rennt und länger für die Lootverteilung braucht. Gerade das es relativ schwer war auch die weiteren Inhalte sehen zu können hat auch den "niederen" Content spielerisch Interessant gemacht und Luft nach oben für Viel-Spieler gab es auch.
Heute hetzt doch nur jeder dem nächsten Epic nach und die soziale Komponente in WoW wird zusehends durch verbale Entgleisungen oder "Schichten"-Bildung unterminiert.
Sieht man auch sehr gut an den ganzen völlig sinnfreien Flames in diesem Thread wo einige Leute anscheinend hier irgendwas kompensieren müssen. Warum manche meinen auf grundlage eines Spiels so ausfallend zu werden und allen Anstanf fallen zu lassen wird für mich ewig ein Rätsel bleiben.


Greez


----------



## Borandur (1. Februar 2009)

@Cyl

WoW stirbt NICHT ... es sind nur solche Spieler wie du, die nicht mehr wissen was Spaß ist.
Außerdem gehörst du, allem Anschein nach, auch nicht gerade zu den Leuten die mit viel intelligenz trumpfen können.
Wenn du glaubst, das das was du hier zum besten gibst, "cool" oder "intelligent" sein soll, muss ich dich leider enttäuschen.

Blizzard versucht halt das Spiel an die Casual's anzupassen, weil diese nicht die Zeit haben, 5Std. am Tag WoW zuzocken.
Die wolln halt mit der Ihnen verbleibenen Zeit auchmal den Content schaffen, wo liegt das Problem?
Und ich muss sagen da haben die Pro's sich mal wieder Selbst in den Arsch getreten. 
Speeden gleich bei WOTLK-Release auf 80 und Clearen den Content dann innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen.... toll. 
Verständlich das diese jetzt nix besseres zutun haben als in foren rumzuflamen das alles zu einfach ist und sie 
mehr Content sehen wolln. Jetzt müssen Sie sich halt gedulden, bis Blizz neuen Content bringt.


----------



## Draco1985 (1. Februar 2009)

Borandur schrieb:


> Blizzard versucht halt das Spiel an die Casual's anzupassen, weil diese nicht die Zeit haben, 5Std. am Tag WoW zuzocken.



Und wenn du mir jetzt noch erklären kannst wo der Zusammenhang zwischen Zeitaufwand und Schwierigkeit ist, dann können wir gerne weiterdiskutieren. Dass der Zeitfaktor für Raids wegfällt war sowieso lange überfällig. Aber die Encounter sollten einfach wieder schwieriger werden, bzw. es sollte wenigstens einen "Epic-Schwierigkeitsgrad" jenseits von Heroic geben. Darum gehts hier die ganze Zeit.



> Die wolln halt mit der Ihnen verbleibenen Zeit auchmal den Content schaffen, wo liegt das Problem?



Ich könnte mich an keinen Blue Post von einem Blizz-Mitarbeiter erinnern, dass es das Ziel ist, den kompletten Content zu schaffen. Woher kommt also die Behauptung, dass dem unbedingt so sein muss?


----------



## Totemkrieger (1. Februar 2009)

> Speeden gleich bei WOTLK-Release auf 80 und Clearen den Content dann innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen.... toll.
> Verständlich das diese jetzt nix besseres zutun haben als in foren rumzuflamen das alles zu einfach ist und sie
> mehr Content sehen wolln. Jetzt müssen Sie sich halt gedulden, bis Blizz neuen Content bringt.



und jetzt lies dir nochnal die vergangenen Posts durch und dann darfst du noch mal drüber nach denken,wer wen flamed oder eher sachlich argumentiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonsy (1. Februar 2009)

@Resto4Life:

Ich meine nicht das man den Endcontent sehen muss. Aber rein technisch muss einem doch eine realistische Chance geboten werden diesen tatsächlich auch zu erreichen oder?

Damit meine ich nicht das mann alles weichspülen soll damit jeder es schafft, sondern das man
nicht gezwungen ist 6 oder mehr Stunden / Tag zu spielen um das zu schaffen. Denn so viel Zeit haben die meisten nun mal nicht.

P.S. Ich leider auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auch wenn ich im Urlaub gern mal 10-12h / tag on bin sind das doch sehr seltene Ausnahmen.


----------



## Hjeld (1. Februar 2009)

Borandur schrieb:


> Speeden gleich bei WOTLK-Release auf 80 und Clearen den Content dann innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen.... toll.
> Verständlich das diese jetzt nix besseres zutun haben als in foren rumzuflamen das alles zu einfach ist und sie
> mehr Content sehen wolln. Jetzt müssen Sie sich halt gedulden, bis Blizz neuen Content bringt.




hi,

DEM muss ich vollstens zustimmen,
blizzard bringt ein addon raus, und gewisse leute spielen in 2 tagen auf 80 und clearen in wenigen tagen dann den ganzen content.
Und dann rumheulen, selbst schuld sage ich da nur. So leute sind es die das spiel zerstören.
Es gibt auch noch andere leute , wie kann man nur so egoistisch sein ich verstehe das nicht


----------



## Totemkrieger (1. Februar 2009)

Hjeld schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> DEM muss ich vollstens zustimmen,
> blizzard bringt ein addon raus, und gewisse leute spielen in 2 tagen auf 80 und clearen in wenigen tagen dann den ganzen content.
> ...



Ich geb`s auf.Anscheinend will man hier nicht verstehen worum es diesen Spielern geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borandur (1. Februar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Und wenn du mir jetzt noch erklären kannst wo der Zusammenhang zwischen Zeitaufwand und Schwierigkeit ist, dann können wir gerne weiterdiskutieren. Dass der Zeitfaktor für Raids wegfällt war sowieso lange überfällig. Aber die Encounter sollten einfach wieder schwieriger werden, bzw. es sollte wenigstens einen "Epic-Schwierigkeitsgrad" jenseits von Heroic geben. Darum gehts hier die ganze Zeit.



Gegen eine Schwierigkeitseinstellung hätte ich nichts. Wenn man Raidinstanzen diesen Epic-Modus geben könnte. 
Aber ich meine das die die nciht soviel Zeit haben auch mal die Instanzen sehen wollen, nur um es mal gesehen zuhaben.




Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich an keinen Blue Post von einem Blizz-Mitarbeiter erinnern, dass es das Ziel ist, den kompletten Content zu schaffen. Woher kommt also die Behauptung, dass dem unbedingt so sein muss?



Wie ich schon gesagt hatte, find ichs gut das Casual's jetzt auch die Chance kriegen alle Instanzen zusehen. 
Und das wollte ich damit eigentlich sagen.


MfG Bora


----------



## Urengroll (1. Februar 2009)

Kamos schrieb:


> Was für ein riesen Unterschied zu WoW-Szene, wenn man sich die Kommentare durchliest. Tjo war halt schon immer so...
> 
> Jedenfalls kann ich dem ganzen nur zustimmen, was würde ich geben für einen Classicserver!
> 
> ...




LOL 

Wenn es ein Classic Server sein sollte, dann auch wirklich Classic und nichts neues und ich denke dann wird dir der Server nichtmal einen Tag Spaß machen, weil du und ander Old School Spieler mittlerweile Verwöhnt seid................^^
(keine Schamenen---->kein Heldentum,alle 5 min. Buffen usw. )


----------



## Borandur (1. Februar 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Ich geb`s auf.Anscheinend will man hier nicht verstehen worum es diesen Spielern geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie es den Anschein hat geht es ihnen um Firstkills. 
Aber ich kann auch verstehen das Sie wolln das die Instanzen schwieriger sind. 
Von daher wäre doch so ein Epic-Modus ganz sinnvoll und jeder bekommt das was er will. 
Die Casuals haben die Inze gesehen und ggf. gecleart und die Pro's können sich im Epic-Modus die Zähne ausbeißen.


----------



## Arben (1. Februar 2009)

Der Casualwahn ist nunmal der Untergang eines jeden Spiels. Leider sind die "Casuals" halt in der Überzahl, und man steht mit seiner Meinung allein da.

Und ich weiss, ich werde wieder in Grund und Boden gepöbelt, aber ist nun einmal so, dass die Itemgeilsten Spieler die "Casuals" sind. Und daher werden alle Instanzen einfach, da die "Casuals" die finanzstärkste Gruppe unter den Zockern sind. Und wenn es dann einen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad gibt, wo unter Umständen bessere Items droppen, oder ein Schlüssel zu einer anderen Instanz, so ist das Geschrei und Gezeter wieder groß, wenn diesen nicht jeder haben kann, ob er ihn nun "verdient" hat oder nicht ist egal.

MMO(RPG)S sind nunmal nicht "Casual"freundlich. Sie benötigen Zeitaufwand und Fleiß. Sie sind im Prinzip absolut ungeeignet für Gelegenheitsspieler. Und trotzdem hat kaum ein anderes Spiel soviele Gelgenheitsspieler wie WoW. Und da diese, teilweise wirklich, nich die Zeit haben alles mit dem Zeitaufwand zu erreichen wie Nihilum und Konsorten, gibt es auch immer wieder Spieler, die sich aufgrund dieser Tatsache um ihren monatliches Abonnementsobulus
betrogen sehen. Und diese Zahl scheint derart mächtig zu sein, dass wenn sie aufhöre, der Gewinn merklich abnehmen würde. Also wird nach der Pfeiffe der "Casuals" getanzt damit auch jeder Familienvater bzw jede arbeitstätige Person abends zwischen Tür und Angel das Spiel genießen können. Leider ist mit der Zeit die Idee des Genießens absolut verkommen, eine gerade zu überwältigende Dekadenz ist durch die Community gelaufen, die Gier hat einmal mehr die Überhand gewonnen und so ist es nicht mehr Spaß gemeinsam eine Quest zu lösen, eine Instanz zu bestreiten um des Bestreitens Willen oder einfach nur gemütlich in Stormwind zu sitzen und im Chat über Alltägliches zu philosophieren, sondern mit möglichst vielen glitzernden Epics in Dalaran zu stehen und sich vorzukommen wie der Bezwinger der Spinx und sämtlicher mythischen Bestien der Geschichte. 

Und das ist der Punkt, der manch einem sauer aufstößt. Hier geht es nicht um Verachtung gegenüber derer die nicht so viel Zeit haben wie andere um ihrem Hobby nachzugehen, sondern um deren Vorstellungen, wie es laufen muss. Das Spiel, welches einst soziale Kompetenz und minimale geistige Leistung und Koordination abverlangte wurde zum Itemgrabbeln und absoluter Asozialität, ein Gegenüber in der Gruppe ist nur ein Kontrahent auf Loot, am liebsten würde viele alleine in Instanzen gehen. Es werden Klassen abgelehnt weil der Gruppenleiter selbige spielt, und das nicht, weil die Klasse ungut für die Gruppe wäre, sondern auf den Loot des Leader würfel könnte...

WoW ist nicht am sterben, WoW ist ein vollkommen überzüchteter Hund, der derart verfressen ist, dass er sich nicht mehr von der Stelle bewegen kann und noch den nicht beisst, der ihn füttert...


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (1. Februar 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Wenn es ein Classic Server sein sollte, dann auch wirklich Classic und nichts neues und ich denke dann wird dir der Server nichtmal einen Tag Spaß machen, weil du und ander Old School Spieler mittlerweile Verwöhnt seid................^^
> (keine Schamenen---->kein Heldentum,alle 5 min. Buffen usw. )



Richtig, genau so stell ich mir das vor! *schwärm* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doch zu den Sachen die du ''denkst'' kann ich leider nur den Kopf schütteln, schuldige. ^^


----------



## Borandur (1. Februar 2009)

@Arben

Allerdings spaltet sich die Gruppe der Casual's wieder in 2 Gruppen, die Raidhungrigen-Casuals und die, die nur spielen wolln ohne Raiddrang. Ich persönlich queste nur weil cih für Raids einfach cniht die Zeit aufbringen kann.

Aber im großen und ganzen n gut gelungener Text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Bora


----------



## Arben (1. Februar 2009)

Natürlich ist der Text keiner genaue Studie, er spiegelt nur meiner Erfahrungen wieder. Es wird genausoviele Idioten unter den "Pros" wie unter den "Casuals" geben.


----------



## ak47fatih (1. Februar 2009)

@Arben



(MMO(RPG)S sind nunmal nicht "Casual"freundlich. Sie benötigen Zeitaufwand und Fleiß. Sie sind im Prinzip absolut ungeeignet für Gelegenheitsspieler)




dann kannst du mir ja auch sagen wieso es dann möglich ist die endraid so schnell zu clearen?



wenn du ja von zeitanwand sprichst?


Dann sollte man auch die RAIDs die nach gepatcht werden, jetzt net in 2wochen clearen sonder in 3monaten (spreche hier net von einfachen gilden sondern so grosse wie Nihilum)dann will ich sehen das ihr von zeitaufwand spricht,weil 1monat oder so ist nix.


Dann will ich die sehen die hier große töne spucken, wie sie ihren sch....  einziehen weil es doch net einfach ist so viel zeit sich zu nehmen .(die "Casual" arbeiten und die andern müssen ja auch mal was für ihre schule tun oder seit ihr alle arbeits los hier die nur auf "Casual" los gehen)^^



PS: dann  müsste auch BLIZZ bei so vielen raids nicht jedes jahr einen neuen ERW rausbringen....


----------



## Dröms (1. Februar 2009)

wenn es euch langweilig ist, dann seit mal kreativ und raidet nax. nackt dann habt ihr euren nervenkitzel


----------



## Hell99 (1. Februar 2009)

Leute gebt es auf die wollen es nicht verstehn worum es euch geht!
Aber wie gesagt es gibt mmos die besseren pve und andere die besseres pvp haben.
Ihr müsst euch nur informieren und wechseln.
Und die Comunity die WoW hat ist eh schon lange nicht mehr die beste,da gibts viele andere mmos wo du noch als Mensch angesehn wirst und auch so behandelt wirst.
MfG
Hell99


----------



## Technocrat (1. Februar 2009)

ak47fatih schrieb:


> (MMO(RPG)S sind nunmal nicht "Casual"freundlich. Sie benötigen Zeitaufwand und Fleiß. Sie sind im Prinzip absolut ungeeignet für Gelegenheitsspieler)



Anscheinend verwechselst Du Spieler, die es locker angehn (Casuals, sieh auch englische Wortbedeutung), mit Leuten, die nur gelegentlich spielen. Das sind aber zwei völlig verschiedene Gruppen!


----------



## Draco1985 (1. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Anscheinend verwechselst Du Spieler, die es locker angehn (Casuals, sieh auch englische Wortbedeutung), mit Leuten, die nur gelegentlich spielen. Das sind aber zwei völlig verschiedene Gruppen!



Das erkläre mal den Leuten, die den Casual-Begriff in die Richtung "Spieler hat keine Zeit" verzerren.

Und letztendlich macht das eh keinen Unterschied. Wie Arben richtig sagt, MMOs erfordern einen gewissen Zeitaufwand und Fleiß. Vor allem Bossencounter sind Content für die "Numbercruncher", die das absolute Optimum aus ihrem Charakter herausholen wollen und selbst für das eine Prozent mehr DPS noch großen Aufwand betreiben würden. Ob Casuals jetzt keine Zeit oder keine Lust dazu haben, das ist faktisch nicht "ihr" Content.

Jetzt gäbe es ja noch die Möglichkeit, sich entweder andere Beschäftigungen im selben Spiel zu suchen oder gar direkt ein anderes Spiel, in dem sie mit ihrem Spielstil besser zurechtkommen (seltsamerweise wird das mittlerweile umgedreht und Casuals legen den Hardcore-Gamern mehr oder weniger freundlich nahe, doch "ihr" Spiel zu verlassen). Aber nein, Kollege Casual muss den Content ja unbedingt für sich haben, also wird geheult, bis Blizzard ein Erbarmen hat und nachgibt.

Aber es bleibt dabei, dass WoW nunmal kein "Die Sims" ist, egal wie sehr man sich das einredet. Das Spiel wurde nicht dafür geschaffen, einfach nur rumzuhängen, mit Freunden zu chatten und wenn man sich dann mal erbarmt, eine Instanz mit seiner Anwesenheit zu beehren, da mit demselben Enthusiasmus ranzugehen wie ein Schüler an eine Mathearbeit. Es ist kein Spiel, das man mal so eben "nebenbei" spielt (und nicht falsch verstehen, mit "nebenbei" meine ich wörtlich "neben etwas anderem", z.B. neben dem tollen Film der grade im TV läuft), sondern das vor allem im Gruppencontent jederzeit die ungeteilte Konzentration des Spielers erfordert.

Und wer jetzt ernsthaft sagt "Wieso soll ich mich auf ein Spiel konzentrieren, das ist doch nicht wichtig, ist doch eben nur ein Spiel!", der sollte mal überdenken, ob nicht vielleicht doch Sims oder etwas vergleichbares die angebrachtere Beschäftigung wäre.


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (2. Februar 2009)

Guter Anfangspost!  dem stimme ich vollends zu.

Nur schade dass die Buffed-WoW-Fanbois wieder alles zerreden!
Aber hätte ich ende BC angefangen WoW zu zocken, wär ich auch noch hellauf begeistert!
Naja...watt solls FanForum halt!


----------



## everblue (2. Februar 2009)

Nicht immer flamen, lasst taten sprechen und ihr werdet merken, es gibt bessere Games als wow, auch wenn sie keine "12 mio." Kunden haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Waaaagh!!!


----------



## Peithon (2. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie finde ich die Aussagen einiger Leute sehr schwammig. Der Kontent soll schwerer gemacht werden. Soll die HP der Bosse erhöht werden? Sollen sie mehr Schaden machen? 
Blizzard hat schon so viele unterschiedliche Bosse konzipiert, deren Fähigkeiten usw. sich jedoch oft wiederholen oder zumindest ähneln. Die Engine gibt vielleicht nicht mehr her. Nur weil ihr schon alles durchgemacht habt und jeden bisherigen Boss in- und auswendig kennt, muss man das nicht gleich für die Vielzahl voraussetzen. Mit großartigem Nachdenken hatte das für euch auch nicht viel am Hut. Das hat für euch der Raidleiter übernommen, und wenn jeder von euch die automatisierten Abläufe fehlerfrei ausgeführt hat, ist der Boss gefallen. WoW riecht nicht, schmeckt nicht und wird euch vermutlich auch nie lieben können, es ist halt eben auch nur ein PC-Spiel.


----------



## keinZwang (2. Februar 2009)

Ich oute mich: Ich bin ein sog. Casual !

Ich find es toll, dass ich gute items bekomme. Ich finde es toll, dass eine Ini nicht drei Wochen vorplanen muss. Ich....sch***se...möchte zu Extremspielern aufgucken können, die in Inis reingehen, deren Tür ich noch nicht einmal erreiche.

Obwohl ich erst einen Bruchteil des Contents kenne, seitdem ich wow im letztem Mai (2008) angefangen habe, ist vieles zu einem routiniertem durchquesten geworden. Und jetzt, wo ich mich mit Lvl77 im entspantem Tempo dem Level-Maximum nähere und die Inis für mich wichtiger werden, frage ich mich: Wenn ich mit meiner Magierin in solo-quest-gestählter Manier relativ *taktiklos in eine Instanz* begebe  - wieso werde ich dann nicht gnadenlos gegen die nächste Wand geklatscht und erfreue mich des Anblicks eines Geistheilers.
Nein - da ist ein Boss nach dem anderen, der *in aller Ruhe runtergekloppt* werden kann und man muss sich wirklich nur *geringem Umfang vorher absprechen*. 

Wenn ich als entspannter Spieler (Gelegenheitsspieler nicht, da ich fast täglich zum Tagesabschluss on bin) keine Chance für manche Aufgaben/Content habe und mich mehr anstrengen müßte - dann soll ich micht *halt mehr anstrengen oder Pech haben*! 

*Ich bekomme somit das Gefühl, dass es gar keine echte Herausforderung gibt - wenn sich dieses Gefühl aufgrund der Gelegenheitsspieler-konformen Vereinfachung von wow bewahrheitet, kann man von dem langfristige Ende für wow sprechen!
*

PS: _Wenn ich mich nun auch noch als noob geoutet habe, der ja auch tatsächlich nicht heroic spielt, so muss ich sagen: Ich hab Grenzen... ich probiere aus... ich frage Leute ob sie mir Tipps geben oder mich "an die Hand nehmen" -  und zwar damit ich besser werde und es mir Spass macht... und weil "l2p" für mich eine Aufforderung dazu ist._


----------



## _Yo_ (2. Februar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Das erkläre mal den Leuten, die den Casual-Begriff in die Richtung "Spieler hat keine Zeit" verzerren.
> 
> Und letztendlich macht das eh keinen Unterschied. Wie Arben richtig sagt, MMOs erfordern einen gewissen Zeitaufwand und Fleiß. Vor allem Bossencounter sind Content für die "Numbercruncher", die das absolute Optimum aus ihrem Charakter herausholen wollen und selbst für das eine Prozent mehr DPS noch großen Aufwand betreiben würden. Ob Casuals jetzt keine Zeit oder keine Lust dazu haben, das ist faktisch nicht "ihr" Content.
> 
> ...





Als wenn irgendjemand jemals mit dem Content zufrieden war..

Immer gab es Leute die rumgeheult haben, die Leute die heute weinen das es zu einfach ist sind die selben die früher geweint haben das es zu schwer ist.
Fandet ihr es echt besser als Bosse extra so programmiert wurden das man sie eigendlich garnicht legen kann?
Das ist doch totaler Quatsch niemandem macht es Spaß Monate lange gegen eine Wand zu rennen.

Ich muss sagen das es mich nie gestört hat nicht alles gesehen zu haben, dennoch kann ich die Kritikpunkte am neuen Addon nicht teilen.


----------



## _Yo_ (2. Februar 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich die Aussagen einiger Leute sehr schwammig. Der Kontent soll schwerer gemacht werden. Soll die HP der Bosse erhöht werden? Sollen sie mehr Schaden machen?
> Blizzard hat schon so viele unterschiedliche Bosse konzipiert, deren Fähigkeiten usw. sich jedoch oft wiederholen oder zumindest ähneln. Die Engine gibt vielleicht nicht mehr her. Nur weil ihr schon alles durchgemacht habt und jeden bisherigen Boss in- und auswendig kennt, muss man das nicht gleich für die Vielzahl voraussetzen. Mit großartigem Nachdenken hatte das für euch auch nicht viel am Hut. Das hat für euch der Raidleiter übernommen, und wenn jeder von euch die automatisierten Abläufe fehlerfrei ausgeführt hat, ist der Boss gefallen. WoW riecht nicht, schmeckt nicht und wird euch vermutlich auch nie lieben können, es ist halt eben auch nur ein PC-Spiel.



Laut manchen Posts könnte man meinen wenn sie Malle so programmiert hätten das er irgendwann den Tank auf jeden Fall umhaut und man ihn erst mit t8 legen kann wären sie total glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist doch quatsch lieber Bosse die eine Taktik erfordern als Bosse die man wegen ihres dmgoutputs garnicht legen kann..


----------



## Totemkrieger (2. Februar 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Als wenn irgendjemand jemals mit dem Content zufrieden war..
> 
> Immer gab es Leute die rumgeheult haben, die Leute die heute weinen das es zu einfach ist sind die selben die früher geweint haben das es zu schwer ist.
> Fandet ihr es echt besser als Bosse extra so programmiert wurden das man sie eigendlich garnicht legen kann?
> ...




Ok und wieviele "Contentblocker" kanntest du?Es gab in der Vergangenheit sehr viele schöne und auch extrem anspruchsvolle Encounter.
Encounter die eigendlich unlegbar betitelt wurden,gab es nicht viele und wenn dann gab es immer mind. eine Gilde die bewiesen hat,das es doch geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ yo

nenn mir mal 5 aktuelle Encounter wo du ohne Taktik aufgeschmissen bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Yo_ (2. Februar 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Ok und wieviele "Contentblocker" kanntest du?Es gab in der Vergangenheit sehr viele schöne und auch extrem anspruchsvolle Encounter.
> Encounter die eigendlich unlegbar betitelt wurden,gab es nicht viele und wenn dann gab es immer mind. eine Gilde die bewiesen hat,das es doch geht
> 
> 
> ...




Meiner Meinung konnte man doch Keal'thas nicht legen bevor man das equip aus MH hatte oder irre ich mich da? Okay vllt haben es eine Hand voll Gilden auf der Welt geschafft, aber ist das der Maßstab an dem man sowas rechnen sollte?

Und findest du die neuen Encounter nicht schön? Ich finde die Ideen die bei Malle umgesetzt wurden extrem toll (:


----------



## Resto4Life (2. Februar 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung konnte man doch Keal'thas nicht legen bevor man das equip aus MH hatte oder irre ich mich da? Okay vllt haben es eine Hand voll Gilden auf der Welt geschafft, aber ist das der Maßstab an dem man sowas rechnen sollte?
> 
> Und findest du die neuen Encounter nicht schön? Ich finde die Ideen die bei Malle umgesetzt wurden extrem toll (:


klar ist wotlk schön und es gibt optisch ausgefeilte bosskämpfe, allein der inhalt ist atm noch ein bissl mau für alle die es dann doch bevorzugen, ihre items nicht nachgetragen zu bekommen sondern dafür auch mal eine gescheite gruppenleistung zu zeigen.


----------



## _Yo_ (2. Februar 2009)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> klar ist wotlk schön und es gibt optisch ausgefeilte bosskämpfe, allein der inhalt ist atm noch ein bissl mau für alle die es dann doch bevorzugen, ihre items nicht nachgetragen zu bekommen sondern dafür auch mal eine gescheite gruppenleistung zu zeigen.



Klar das bestreite ich auch garnicht. 

Ich denke der Unterschied zu früher ist dann trotzdem das es diese Contentblocker gab und das früher einfach nicht alle Taktiken bekannt waren..ich meine die Leute sind doch selber schuld wenn sie bevor sie da zum ersten mal reingehen die Guides lesen.

Bei einem Singleplayer-Spiel kaufe ich mir doch auch nicht sofort das Lösungsheft dazu.


----------



## Mechalikus (2. Februar 2009)

MAcht es doch wie ich,meine 3 T7,5  Eq chars (Naxx 25er mit einer überwigend blau Eq stamm gecleart bevor 10er cleare war"Hust") in die ecke stellen ein 4 80er hoch zocken und  wartet was 3.1 bringt! Wenn mann da die ini wieder in der 3 Raid woche an einen tag cleart dann kann mann aufhören zuzocken! Aber mal ehrlich wird Blizzard eine Raid einfügen wo sich die Spreu vom Weizen trennt wo nur seit monaten zusammen spielende stamm grp licht sehen!? Also meiner meinung nach nicht wenn ich die spieler sehe die T7 u.T7,5 (gibt es noch mains ohne ein T7 teil?) tragen in der woche 8-10 std spielen und damit gerade mal 1,5Kdps(ich zitiere Vergelter pala:" Das ist kein caster ring nur weil er wille Tempo und Int hat........ich brauch wille sonst gehe ich oom!")  fahren! Weil mehr brauchten sie ja nicht in denn "SCHLACHTZÜGEN"
(wie mann sie nennt) 
Und denn leuten dann eine ini zu geben die sie mit einer Random nicht cleare bekommen bzw an denn ersten bossen wie verrückt wipen und in stamms überflüssig sind da es auf jeden Dps punkt am ende ankommt bevor die Healer oom gehen oder der boss in enrage geht!!??


----------



## ak47fatih (2. Februar 2009)

MMO(RPG)S sind nunmal nicht "Casual"freundlich. Sie benötigen Zeitaufwand und Fleiß. Sie sind im Prinzip absolut ungeeignet für Gelegenheitsspieler)

das wort habe ich von einem  weiter ober spieler raus genommen und wollte es ihm zeigen ich habe nix falsch verstanden mit  "Casual".

aber wenn die meisten von euch über die Gelegenheitsspieler ärgern dann habe ich ja in meinem post die es geschrieben das man 3monate für raid zu clearen brauchen sollte net einfach nach 2 wochen ist finde ich kinderka.... 


und ich habe nie behauptet das "Casual " spieler sind die keine zeit haben,meine aussage ging an die spieler die sich über Gelegenheitsspieler ärgern.

PS:aber wenn sich hier spieler einer ELITE GILDE nennen dann haben die zeit bis zum abwinken:p

ich raide auch mit 2char jetzt und das macht mir spass BC waren es sogar ab und zu mal mit 4 Chars .


----------



## -Mattes- (2. Februar 2009)

"... Das erkläre mal den Leuten, die den Casual-Begriff in die Richtung "Spieler hat keine Zeit" verzerren ... "

ich verzerre nix, finds nur schade, das statt gemeinsam ne lösung oder auch nur ansatzweise nen vorschlag zu erarbeiten, solche überflüßigen unterscheidungen gemacht werden.

wo fängt der pro an und ab wann is man casual? - das interessiert mich relativ wenig.

casual's = noob's = leute die den sog. END CONTENT nich gesehen haben (video's und screenshots gelten nich).

die gründe dafür sind egal
ob man nun seine klasse nicht spielen kann weil man ja dafür zu doof ist, lernresistent, gerade erst angefangen hat oder einfach die falsche klasse spielt (so wie manche magier momentan schreien is es nich der eleshami oder pala) interessiert niemanden - "was du bist noch immer nicht durch? bor wie casual bist DU denn?!"

ob man wirklich keine zeit hat - "was du bist noch immer nicht durch? bor wie casual bist DU denn?!"

wenn ich mir heute manche ini's anschaue - sowas gabs schon und war damals schwerer.
ein punkt für die nörgler.

das man marken und EHRE! im pvp für's nix tun bekommt und sich dann das entsprechende zeugs kaufen kann - hat sich da was geändert?

das spiel hat vor und nachteile, aber solange man die nicht nennen kann/will wird sich nix ändern!
is gar nicht so leicht es so vielen leuten recht zu machen.

für mich ist das spiel ein mittel zum zweck, ich zock gern mit freunden und kollegen.
wenn BOSS X uns das x-te mal zum geistheiler schickt - egal, den schaffen wir irgendwann!
(spätestens mim nächsten addon) 
wenn ich als shami mit eleskillung im nexus den heiler mache - egal ES MACHT SPASS!


was haben wir gelacht: 
"mal eben den JENKINS TITEL holen"
erstmal nix gelesen oder sowas und probiert.
dann nach ca 3 std. auf buffed geschaut und den text 'nur' überfolgen.
nach 2 tagen hatten wir den titel - bestimmt gehts auch schneller, aber sicher nicht langsamer oder lustiger   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die stimmung  war einfach genial und die kommentare im ts entsprechend bissig.
vorallem als wir beim looten die drei steine auf unterschiedliche leute verteilt hatten und im anschluss .... naja es gibt sicher noch leute, die den titel nicht haben und nun vielleicht auf den geschmack gekommen sind.

unser heiler bspweise sagt nicht selten nach einem mob:
HEILER: "ich geh mal eben gucken!" 
10 sekunden pause 
dann gehts nicht selten so weiter

HEILER: "bin aufm rückweg!"
JÄGER: "alleine?"
MAGIER: "na was denkst DU denn!"
HEILER: "nee ich bring besuch mit, packt die kekse ein, die sehen verfressen aus!"
MAGIER: "du weißt schon das unser tank AFK is!?"
HEILER: "WAS?! warum sagt der nix?"
JÄGER: "na weil er afk is?!"
HEILER: "nee das er afk geht!"
SHAMI: "hat er aber du brauchst ja unbedingt neue freunde!" 
MAGIER: "der hat freunde?"
HEILER: "sicher hab ich welche! nur nicht in dieser gruppe!"
JÄGER: "na dann bleib mal kurz stehen und begrüß deine neuen freunde!"
TANK: "RE - ähm wasn hier los?"
SHAMI: "nix, unser heiler will tanken!"
TANK: "hm ok hab ich nix gegen - ich geh noch mal was zu trinken holen!"
HEILER: "NEEEEEIIIIINN! die hab ich alle für dich ähm mitgebracht!"
MAGIER: "der lügt!"
SHAMI: "wasn jetzt? heilen oder tanken?"
JÄGER: "sterben - heilst du wenn er stirbt?"
SHAMI: "muss ich wieder? warum nich der magier?"
MAGIER: "ich hab keine zeit!"
magier wirkt frostnova
TANK: "bin wieder da was soll ich machen?"
SHAMI: "du heilst und belebst unseren 'TANK' wenn er hoffentlich gleich stirbt!"
TANK: "ok verbände sind griffbereit!"

20 sekunden später

HEILER: "was ihr immer habt, ging doch ganz gut!"
MAGIER: "mana pause!"
JÄGER: "ok"
TANK: "ok"
SHAMI: "ok"
HEILER: "mein mana is voll! ich geh mal eben was gucken!"

alle : "NEIN!"

so geht das am laufenden band und der heiler is der einzige der den titel noch nicht hat^^

deshalb ist wow nicht tot, liegt im sterben oder geht bergab, den bach herunter oder was es sonst noch gibt - für mich und meine kumpels zumindest nicht, weil wir was draus machen - das beste eben.
und mim nächsten patch oder addon kanns schon wieder vorbei sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schliesslich gibts schlimmeres!


----------



## ikarus275 (2. Februar 2009)

Arben schrieb:


> Der Casualwahn ist nunmal der Untergang eines jeden Spiels. Leider sind die "Casuals" halt in der Überzahl, und man steht mit seiner Meinung allein da.



Der Unterschied zwischen Gelegenheitsspielern und - wie auch immer man den "harten Kern" bezeichnen möchte -  den "Engagierteren" ist vornehmlich der, das die Gelegenheitsspieler das gesamte Spiel imho anders angehen und betrachten. 

Für Sie ist das halt ein Zeitvertreib für die Freizeit, und nimmt nichtmal ansatzweise so einen Stellenwert ein,  wie es wohl für so "engagierte" Spieler (wie dich?) den Anschein hat.
Die Masse der Gelegenheitsspieler liest und schreibt weder im off Forum, interessiert sich nicht für PvP Balance, Boss Änderungen und wenn das Spiel langweilig wird, dann gehen sie einfach. 
Einfach so, ohne Trara und Abschiedsthreads.
Die kommen und gehen ohne das jemand der Schreiberlinge in den Foren davon Notiz nimmt.

Und zumindest in meinem Umfeld, der fast ausschliesslich aus Gelegenheitsspielern besteht, kenne ich niemanden der UNBEDINGT auf Berg Hyialstehen, oder in den schwarzen Tempel musste, oder den End-End-End-jetzt-aber-Ober-Endboss umlegen MUSSTE.
1-2 Monate bis lvl80 ist normal bei Job und Familie.
Und das stört die nichtmal. 
Von denen habe ich bis heut nie eine Beschwerde gehört, das sie doch mit irgendeinem T5 T6 T7 T25 rumlaufen MÜßTEN, obwohl Sie jeden Monat ihr Abo zahlen.
Also entweder kennst du völlig andere Sorten von Gelegenheitsspielern als ich, oder du verallgemeinerst ziemlich und steckst alle in eine Schublade...




Arben schrieb:


> MMO(RPG)S sind nunmal nicht "Casual"freundlich. Sie benötigen Zeitaufwand und Fleiß. Sie sind im Prinzip absolut ungeeignet für Gelegenheitsspieler.



WoW kann nunmal eine "Arbeitsbeschaffungsmassnahme" sein, egal wieviel Zeit man hat, wenn man alle sich anbietende Ziele anstrebt (Titel , Rufe Items, Instanzen, Mounts, Pets, Arena usw usw), wird man nie genug Zeit haben. 
Zumindest wenn man sich auf die endlosen Timesinks einlassen will. 
Wenn überhaupt, dann würde ich nur insofern zustimmen, das WoW an sich einfach sehr Casaulunfreundlch ausgelegt worden ist. 
Klingt zwar paradox, wo WoW sich doch so dermassen Einsteigerfreundlich und Casualfreundlich darstellt.
Aber wenn man genauer hinsieht, merkt man, das die Casual-Freundlichkeit irgendwo aufhört.
Abseits obiger "Arbeitsbeschaffungsmassnahmen" bietet WoW dem entspannten Feierabend-Spieler kaum etwas. Fischwettbewerb in Booty-Bay.. hmm.. hm.. ansonsten kann man es ja mit Rollenspiel versuchen (Jup, ich höre das berechtige Gelächter im Hintergrund..)

Möglichst alles in die Länge ziehen, allerdings mit einfachen, monotonen Aufgaben die leider teilweise mehr in Arbeit als unterhaltsames Spielen ausarten. 
Blöd nur, wenn einem das garnicht mehr auffällt, oder man es irgendwann nurnoch als ARBEIT ansieht. 

Das es auch anders geht zeigen aber andere MMORPGS. 
Man sollte nach wie vor einfach nicht WoW als Masstab für alles andere sehen.
Star Wars Galaxies, nur mal so als spontanes Beispiel, hat zumindest mich eines völlig Anderen belehrt.
Großartig eingehen und ausholen will ich jetzt nicht, würde viel zu lange dauern. 
Nur mal kurz angeschnitten :
Es gibt auf dem MMORPG Markt Spiele die völlig anders gestrickt sind als WoW, die sehr viel mehr in Spieler-Interaktion setzen, Socializing, Crafting, Verknüpfung der Spieler untereinander, in denen es überhaupt garnicht darum geht 173 Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig zu farmen oder 30x in dieselbe Instanz zu rennen bis der Char equippt ist um 20x in die nächste Instanz zu rennen.
Lila Items und Blink Blink Rüstung oder Gladiator-Titel oder sonstiges um sich vor dem Rest der Spieler zu profilieren - Fehlanzeige, zum Glück. (Achtung eigene Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Wer erstmal was anderes als WoW und seine Klone gespielt hat, weiss sowas zu wertschätzen.



Arben schrieb:


> Und trotzdem hat kaum ein anderes Spiel soviele Gelgenheitsspieler wie WoW.


Als ich irgendwann im deutschen Fernsehen auf Pro7 zur besten Sendezeit Smudo und Co mir anschauen durfte wie sie Werbung für WoW darbieten, wusste zumindest ICH wieso WoW mehr (Gelegenheits-)Spieler hat als der Rest der westlichen MMORPGS. 
Übrigens, vorgestern auf dem 2. PC einen neuen ATI Catalyst-Treiber installiert. Ungefragt wurde nebenbei noch eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop erstellt. WoW-Trial-Downloader. Noch Fragen ? Ich jedenfalls nicht mehr.
Demnächst bei McDonalds : Bei jedem Hamburger Royal TS eine WoW Trial CD dabei. Naja ich schweife ab...




Arben schrieb:


> Und da diese, teilweise wirklich, nich die Zeit haben alles mit dem Zeitaufwand zu erreichen wie Nihilum und Konsorten, gibt es auch immer wieder Spieler, die sich aufgrund dieser Tatsache um ihren monatliches Abonnementsobulus betrogen sehen.



Klar, solche gibts immer. Wenn der kleine Klaus das rot-leuchtende Schwert sieht will er es auch haben. 
Der kleine Klaus geht dann ins offizielle Forum und bringt noch seine Klassenkameraden mit.
Und alle erstellen jeden Tag einen neuen weinerlichen Thread in dem sie es gemein finden das sie kein leuchtendes Schwert haben. 
Ich schätze mal diese infantilen Kläuse stellen für dich die Casuals dar. 
Tja, und da ist in deiner Ansicht mal der Knackpunkt. 
Es gibts einfach nicht nur diesen Typ von Spieler den du als ausschliesslich Casual darstellen willst.

Neben den weinerlichen kleinen Kläuse gibts auch Casauls, die brauchen nicht rumweinen. 
Die können mit dem was sie schaffen, was sie sehen, und was Ihnen sinnvoll erscheint im Spiel locker leben.
Die Mehrheit dieser ganzen Casuals findest du eh nicht in irgendwelchen Foren. 
Die sind im Spiel und legen garnicht diese Mentalität an den Tag, das sie alles haben und alles erreichen müßten.

Ich nehme einfach mal erneut an, das du immer wieder nur negative Erfahrungen mit anderen Spielern gemacht hast und deshalb zu deiner Einstellung gekommen bist...



Arben schrieb:


> Leider ist mit der Zeit die Idee des Genießens absolut verkommen, eine gerade zu überwältigende Dekadenz ist durch die Community gelaufen, die Gier hat einmal mehr die Überhand gewonnen und so ist es nicht mehr Spaß gemeinsam eine Quest zu lösen, eine Instanz zu bestreiten um des Bestreitens Willen oder einfach nur gemütlich in Stormwind zu sitzen und im Chat über Alltägliches zu philosophieren, sondern mit möglichst vielen glitzernden Epics in Dalaran zu stehen und sich vorzukommen wie der Bezwinger der Spinx und sämtlicher mythischen Bestien der Geschichte.



Soziale Kompetenzdefizite, E-Peen, Spinner, Profilierungswahn... Aber was hat das mit dem typischen Casual jetzt zu tun ? 
Auch hier - ich kenne keinen einzigen Casual in meinem Umfeld den solch ein arrogantes, dekadentes Auftreten zuzuschreiben wäre. 
Vielleicht sind es auch hier wieder nur, anstelle eines "typsichen" Casuals, obige kleine Kläuse ?
Und im Chat ist es genauso wie in den Foren. 
Die pubertierenden Schreihälse kannst du nicht als Abbild der Casuals ansehen. 



Arben schrieb:


> Das Spiel, welches einst soziale Kompetenz und minimale geistige Leistung und Koordination abverlangte wurde zum Itemgrabbeln und absoluter Asozialität, ein Gegenüber in der Gruppe ist nur ein Kontrahent auf Loot, am liebsten würde viele alleine in Instanzen gehen. Es werden Klassen abgelehnt weil der Gruppenleiter selbige spielt, und das nicht, weil die Klasse ungut für die Gruppe wäre, sondern auf den Loot des Leader würfel könnte...



Viele Spieler, viele nette, hilfsbereite dabei.. viele Idioten...
Sowas hat man numal in jedem MMORPG. Kenne bis heute keines in denen ich nicht auf die von dir beschriebenen gestoßen wäre. 
Aber was hat das mit Gelegenheitsspielern zu tun? IMHO nix. Was hat es mit WoW zu tun ? Nix. Es ist halt vielmehr die schöne Anonymität die Spieler zu Ars***** mutieren lassen. 



Arben schrieb:


> WoW ist nicht am sterben, WoW ist ein vollkommen überzüchteter Hund, der derart verfressen ist, dass er sich nicht mehr von der Stelle bewegen kann und noch den nicht beisst, der ihn füttert...


*Ja* und *Nein*!

*Ja*, weil WoW auf der Stelle tritt was das Spielprinzip betrifft. Null Innovation, null Änderung hinsichtlich der höheren Spielziele. 
Und *ja*, weil Blizzard imho versucht es absolut ALLEN gerecht zu machen. 
Ist aber nunmal schwierig, weil MMORPGs heutzutage kein Nischenprodukt mehr ist ausschliesslich für "engagierte" Spieler. 
Alle Spielertypen unter einen Hut zu bekommen schafft aber Blizzard recht gut wie ich finde. 
(Abgesehn von den Rollenspielern, die braucht Blizzard nicht /sarcasm off)
Das Blizzard das Spiel dementsprechend immer mehr vereinfacht ist doch eine normale Entwicklung. 
Noch mehr Mainstream, auf Teufel komm raus. 

Und *Nein*, Wow ist noch lang nicht überfressen. 
Weil WoW ein dermassen einfaches Konstrukt schon immer war und sein wird das es ewig so weiterlaufen wird. Noch jahrelang. Bis sich dieses Konzept vom "Spiel-für-die-ganze-Welt" mal rächen wird, müßte schon die gesamte MMORPG-Spielerschaft abgegrast sein. 
Satt werden die Leute schon, aber es rücken immer wieder mehr als genug Spieler als Ersatz nach...

Und Abschliessend noch ein Rückblick auf andere MMORPGS:

Die Masse der zufriedenen Spieler hält sich nicht in Foren auf, sondern spielt einfach das Spiel, während die kleinen Kläuse (und das ist die Minderheit im Spiel) tagtäglich Änderungen vom Betreiber fordert. 
Und leiden darunter musst unter anderem du und ich. 
Obwohl du ja mehr der "Engagierte" (?) bist, und ich ein Gelegenheitsspieler.


----------



## Shelong (2. Februar 2009)

Der thread resumiert nur, dass was hunderte von wow spielern schon vorher mal irgendwo anders geschrieben haben. Insofern langweilig... ist auch nicht "gut" geschrieben... nur reißerisch und hochtrabend. 
Ist eigentlich egal wo es zuerst erschienen ist und wer der Verfasser war, hier merkt man ganz deutlich, hier hört bzw. liest sich jemand selbst sehr gerne. Inhalt ist eigentlich egal, zumal einige Zusammenhänge schlichtweg falsch sind.

So kann man sich zB PvP-Gear auch schon Craften lassen und für PvE-Marken gibt es noch bessere Gegenstände mit mehr Abhärtung. Das beschriebe verdeutlicht viel mehr, dass ein Zustand der so wie er dargestellt wird früher viel schlimmer war. 

Ja, in einem hat der Verfasser Recht, wer Erfolgreich im PvE bzw. PvP sein wollte musste früher erst mal ein Nadelöhr beschreiten, dass für Nachzügler immer enger wurde. Ein Nadelöhr, dass den selbst ernannten "guten Spieler" ermöglichte sich über ihr Equip zu profilieren, für das Spieler, die etwas später dran waren, bei gleichem oder gar mehr "Skill", dann teilweise nicht unerheblich mehr Energie ingame aufwenden mussten. 

Dass dieser Punkt weg fällt scheint für viele ein harter schlag zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja... das beste ist... sie posaunen "WoW liegt im sterben!!!"... und das bei den höchsten Accountzahlen seid Anbeginn des Onlinegaming ohne Aussicht auf einen Rückgang dieser.


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2009)

@ikarus275: Großartiges Posting, wirklich klasse. Spiegelt zu 100 Prozent meine Meinung wieder und ist total treffend geschrieben. Hut ab.

Ich hab ehrlichgesagt auch langsam die Schnauze voll, mich als unfähige "faule Sau" bezeichnen zu lassen, nur weil mir neben WoW auch noch mein Studium und meine Freunde wichtig sind. Ich kenne in meinem Bekanntenkreis eine Menge wirkliche Casuals, die einfach nur aus Spaß zocken, RP machen und mit ihren gelegentlichen Inzen-Runs zufrieden sind. Und da frage ich mich, was dagegen einzuwenden ist. Wenn ich hier lese, dass WoW "kein Spaß" und "harte Arbeit" sein soll, dann wundere ich mich, wo seit Jahren mein monatliches Gehalt bleibt. Wir reden von einem SPIEL! Es geht darum, Freude am spielen zu haben, nicht 24/7 vorm Rechner zu hocken und morgens um 10 Uhr sein Arbeitslosengeld abzuholen. Ich stimme zu, dass WoW mittlerweile keine wirklichen Herausforderungen mehr bietet, aber bei dem Geheule, dass manche hier vom Stapel lassen, wird mir ehrlichgesagt kotzeschlecht. Und wenn ich in manchen Threads lesen muss, dass selbst 80 Mann-Raids noch zu einfach wären, dann frage ich mich, warum einige Spezialisten hier nicht ab sofort ganz ohne Tastatur und Bildschirm spielen.


----------



## -Mattes- (2. Februar 2009)

@ikarus275
respekt zu dem gut geschriebenen - nein großartigem post!
schließe mich deanne und deiner meinung an!

bis auf folgendes:
"Wenn ich in manchen Threads lesen muss ... "
keiner zwingt dich oder andere dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die kläuse erkennt man übrigends relativ leicht an den 
eher peinlichen rechtschreibfehlern! 

(ja ja, die hab ich sicher auch, aber sie sind bei 
weitem nicht so peinlich wie es andere geradzu zelebrieren)


----------



## Damatar (2. Februar 2009)

-Mattes- schrieb:


> "... Das erkläre mal den Leuten, die den Casual-Begriff in die Richtung "Spieler hat keine Zeit" verzerren ... "
> 
> ich verzerre nix, finds nur schade, das statt gemeinsam ne lösung oder auch nur ansatzweise nen vorschlag zu erarbeiten, solche überflüßigen unterscheidungen gemacht werden.
> 
> ...


genau das was ich auch sagen würde ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkanoss (2. Februar 2009)

Mit WoW gehts Berg auf nicht ab.. und es gibt kein BESSERES MMORPG ALS WOW...

WOW 4-ever ^^ und wer was dagegen hat oder was anderes meint soll sich verpissen aus dem forum und aus dem game (fals er spielt) und uns doch bitte endlich mal mit diesen 1000000000000000000000000000000000sten threads von "WoW is doof/WoW war früher besser/WoW macht kein spaß etc"  in ruhe lassen. -.-*

mfg ..... Ich ^^


----------



## hellboys1302 (2. Februar 2009)

Auch wenn es vergebens ist es manchen hier zu erklären, aber ich versuch es trozdem.
Blizzard ist ne Firma und um Himmels Willen, denen geht es nicht darum das elite Gilde xy den Raidboss nach 100 Tagen legt, denen geht es ums Geld und nur ums Geld.
Deswegen wird Wow so leicht bleiben, weil denen ihre Abozahlen ins unermäßliche steigen und die Bankkonten platzen. Die scheißen auf die Hardcorezocker und Eliteraider weil nur die Masse die Kohle bringt. Nochmal für alle "Es geht nur um Geld" und um sonst garnix. Ihr könnt noch so lang rumheulen Wow wird so leicht bleiben, denn so rollt der Rubel und immer mehr kommen zum Spiele.
So und nun wäre es nett, wenn mal jemand diesen sinnlosen Post schliest.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (2. Februar 2009)

Ich verstehe nach wie vor nicht, warum Blizzard es nicht versteht, dass es noch viel mehr Abonennten sein könnten. Man bräuchte nur den Content ein wenig abzuändern, so dass jeder letzten Endes das kriegt, was er will, bzw vom Spiel erwartet.

Die Masse die nen leichten Content will und trotzdem episches abgreifen kann, und die hardliner, die drauf stehen, sich gildenintern abzusprechen, zu taktieren und gerne mal n paar Wochen vor die Wand fahren, bevor der Boss liegt.

So sind alle, inkl Blizzard glücklich.

Man bräuchte nur ein paar Inis für den End content einzurichten, die eben knackicg und anspruchsvoll sind, ENDE!

Der Loot ist dann natürlich etwas besser, als dass was man aus den "Casual Inis" abgreifen kann, aber dafür haben dann die "Elite Jungs und Mädels " auch einiges geleistet.

Aber einfach nur auf den Endcontent zu verzichten ist fürn Arsch.... und obendrein auch wirtschaftlich gesehen sinnlos. Die Hardcore Spieler hauen jetzt reihenweise ab und sooo wenige werden das nicht sein.


----------



## Sidious75 (2. Februar 2009)

Die Harcore Spieler sind aber in der Minderheit, verglichen mit den Maassen an Casuals, fomds öamgsam leidig von den Pros, dass immer gesagt wird, dass Wow stiorbt nur weil für euch der Endcontent zu leicht ist.

Die Heulerei nervt echt langam, vielleicht könnt ihr Pros ja ein neues spiel suchen wenn euch das so stört, dass der Wow Content leicht sein soll.


----------



## Peithon (2. Februar 2009)

@hellboys1302: Bitte nicht alles verraten, manche glauben hier bestimmt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@JonnyNRW: 





Peithon schrieb:


> Dass die "Profis" ihr Abo wirklich kündigen, davon gehe ich nicht aus. Spätestens nach 2 Wochen werden ihnen schon die Fingerzittern und außerdem muss ja der 5. 73er Jägertwink auch mal 80 und ausgerüstet werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da zitiere ich mich doch glatt selbst und habe noch einen Tipp für die Leute, die ihr Abbo dann eben für 2 Tage kündigen: Kauft euch doch beim Wiedereinstieg die WoW-Maus und lernt diese perfekt zu beherrschen. Damit solltet ihr bis zum nächsten Addon genug Beschäftigung haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei WoW wird es schon nicht zum Massensterben kommen. Dafür fehlt immer noch das "Game-X", das viele beschwören, aber aus Lotro, Vanguard, AoC und War ist wirklich keine ernste Konkurrenz für WoW geworden. Und auch Aion, dass von so vielen so angepriesen wird, wird WoW schon nicht die Kundschaft weglocken. 

So lange ihr noch nicht alle Erfolge gesammelt und den größten Arenatitel in der Tasche habt, solltet ihr eigentlich sowieso etwas zu tun haben. Da die Raidzeit nun verkürtzt ist, habt Ihr für diese Projekte auf jeden Fall etwas mehr Zeit zur Verfügung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (2. Februar 2009)

Ich werd wohl noch lange an dem Spiel Spaß haben. Mit meiner Frau zusammen questen und die Gegend erkunden.... Wir sind immernoch nicht in der Scherbenwelt angekommen, also noch viel zu sehen!

Ich denke nicht, dass hier irgendwas irgendwie stirbt xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> wird für schon nicht WoW die Kundschaft weglocken.



Die will auch keiner haben ^^


----------



## Lari (2. Februar 2009)

Ohne Worte, echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spiel dann weiter mein "niveauloses Spiel".


----------



## Mibucal (2. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist doch klar.
> wow-szene ist doch das Ding vom Stevinho. Künstlich aufplustender möchtegern Kritiker. Klar, dass sich dort mehr negative Stimmen sammeln als bei buffed.de, einem Fanforum.



erst Hirn einschalten, dann posten

der post auf wowszene.de ist auch nur ein zitat und wurde dort, ebenso wie hier, zur diskussion gestellt. nur halt ne woche früher...
von daher

/gähnen

@topic
tjo, viel wahres dran, aber auch viel zynismus.
für mich aber nicht ausreichend um zu quitten, da ich nicht mehr so der contentrusher bin.


----------



## Peithon (2. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Genau, mach das. Hab Spaß und das meine ich ehrlich!
> Aber akzeptiere das es andere Meinungen und deutlich andere Erfahrungen mit WoW gibt.



Also Cyl im Grunde hat sich im Grundgerüstet doch schon bei BC überhaupt nichts weltbewegendes verändert. Wer mit WotLk einen Inovatinsschub erwartet hat, der hätte sich vielleicht mal überlegen sollen, was der Unterschied zwischen dem klassischen WoW ist und BC. Na? - Gibt im Grunde keinen. Die Engine ist eben die alte geblieben und daran hat sich vermutlich bei WotLk natürlich auch nichts verändert.

Das man die Schwierigkeit bei Instanzen verändern kann, das gibt/gab es bei anderen MMORPGS bestimmt ebenso. Außerdem kann man das natürlich auch manuell beeinflussen, indem man weniger oder schlechtere Leute in die Gruppe mitnimmt oder sich schlechtere Ausrüstung anzieht. Letzteres habe ich im Pre-BC auch gemacht, jedoch hauptsächlich wegen der hohen Reperaturkosten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (2. Februar 2009)

Käse zum Whine gefällig ?

Wer glaubt, es liegt im sterben der soll halt aufhören.

Mann man könnte glauben ihr werdet zum WoW spielen gezwungen oder kriegt Geld dafür....

Lasst es halt und macht was anderes.

Ich finde es ok wie es ist und brauche noch Wochen bis ich alles erledigt habe (ob das wohl dran liegt das ich
nicht 24/7 on bin ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Demus (2. Februar 2009)

tanzbärchen schrieb:


> Wirklich eine sehr schnöne Zusammenfassung!! Zu den gegnern dieses threads!
> Bringt doch mal Gegenargumente und sagt mal was euch an wow gefällt und warum ihr es spielt.
> Meiner Meinung nach haben alle leute die vorher etwas gepostet haben einfach nichts anderes zu tun,
> weil wow schon zu ihrem festen lebensinhalt gehört und sie gar nicht mehr wissen, warum sie eigetnlcih spielen.




WoW macht Spass...brauchst du noch mehr Argumente?


----------



## Hishabye (2. Februar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Das erkläre mal den Leuten, die den Casual-Begriff in die Richtung "Spieler hat keine Zeit" verzerren.
> 
> Und letztendlich macht das eh keinen Unterschied. Wie Arben richtig sagt, MMOs erfordern einen gewissen Zeitaufwand und Fleiß. Vor allem Bossencounter sind Content für die "Numbercruncher", die das absolute Optimum aus ihrem Charakter herausholen wollen und selbst für das eine Prozent mehr DPS noch großen Aufwand betreiben würden. Ob Casuals jetzt keine Zeit oder keine Lust dazu haben, das ist faktisch nicht "ihr" Content.
> 
> ...



Wer legt es eigentlich fest, dass dieses Spiel nicht genau das Richtige ist zum rumhängen, chatten und Spass haben?
Blizzard, Angela Merkal, die Mafia oder Du?

Du tust so als MUSS das Spiel eine harte Arbeit sein. Und nichts anderes ist mehr wichtig ausser WoW.
Natürlich kann man viele Sachen neben bei machen. oO Was für eine schwachsinnige Argumentation!

Merk dir eins... WoW hält nicht die Spieler am leben, die Spieler halten WoW am leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahja und zur angebrachteren Beschäftigung... SUCH DIR MAL NEN JOB , dann haste weniger zu heulen, dass das
Spiel zu easy is (wer 24/7 Zeit hat, wundert es mich nicht) -.-


----------



## Hishabye (2. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> -WoW wurde zu nem "Ich bekomm ohne großen Aufwand alles in den Hintern geblasen und kann mir nebenzu die Nägel lackieren"-Spiel gemacht. Dieses zog ein bestimmtes Klientel an Kunden an.
> -_Mit diesen (weniger anspuchsvollen) Leuten möchte ich aber in meinem Hobby nichts zu tun haben._ Sie sind nichts schlechteres und ich sicher nichts besseres, doch haben wir anderen Ehrgeiz im Spiel.
> -_Vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit musste man mit ihnen auch nichts zu tun haben_, da man quasi 2 Spiele (Endcontent und Mainstream) in einem spielen konnte.
> -Dies geht jetzt nicht mehr, da die "Luft nach oben" schlicht fehlt. Endcontent wurde zum Mainstream.
> ...




Ohja jetzt sind wir nicht auf einmal etwas besseres...Oh wie jammer schade...
Such dir mal nen guten Psychotherapeuten, anscheinend scheint es mit deinem
Selbstbewußtsein etwas nicht in Ordnung zu sein...

Wer sich im Spiel vor anderen profilieren muss, der hat einfach ein Knacks weg...

Wenn du was wirkliches auf die Beine bringen wirst, dann such dir guten Job, 
grüne eine Familie, bau ein Haus und dann kriegste von mir ein Klopfer auf die Schulter und 
hast was im Leben erreicht...


----------



## Totemkrieger (2. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Sehr viele kapieren nicht das die Aussage "WoW liegt im sterben" nicht auf die Spielerzahl zutreffen soll.
> Die meisten die diese Aussage treffen meinen damit das Spiel, den Spielinhalt, den Anspuch von WoW.
> 
> Ich will damit sagen: Auch wenn World of Warcraft 20 Mio Gelegenheitsspieler hätte, das Spiel an sich ist tot, weil eben völlig mainstream und mit "Sims online" im Schwierigkeitsgrad zu vergleichen.
> ...



Leider wird dein guter Post in 2 Seiten wieder vergessen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es macht sich eine Argumentationsignoranz breit,die seines Gleichen sucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eigendlich gibt es sehr wenige die es verstehen gut und sachlich zu argumentieren.
Die Regel in diesem Thread ist aber eher"Dann hör halt auf,scheiss Süchtiger,du hast eh keine Freunde,mir machts Spaß und deswegen hat es gefälligst jedem Spaß zu machen."

Ich zietiere mal:


> Käse zum Whine gefällig ?
> 
> Wer glaubt, es liegt im sterben der soll halt aufhören.
> 
> ...



Und sowas liest man leider des Öfteren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es wird schon seit einigen Seiten Versucht zu erklären worum es den "alten" Hasen eigendlich geht.
Diskussionen gibt es kaum>>> Argumentationsignoranz
Man kann hier noch 50 mal erklären worum es diesen Spielern geht und trotzdem kommt auf seite 51 wieder jemand der die "Raider" als arrogante,Pixeljäger die sowieso kein Leben haben und deswegen ein MMO spielen", bezeichnet.


----------



## Peithon (2. Februar 2009)

@Cyl: Die Leute kommen doch nicht zu WoW, um Items zu bekommen. Als ich meinen ersten Charakter auf 60 hatte, wollte ich unbedingt die feindliche Hauptstadt angreifen. Da sind zwar auch schon Leute durch den MC geturnt, jedoch war das nicht mein Interesse. Die meisten wollen einfach nur ihren Charakter auf die Höchststufe bekommen und sehen dann weiter.

Dieses elitäre Denken fand ich sowieso bei WoW schon immer albern. Du bist doch sicher auch einer von den Leuten, die immer davon profitiert haben, dass sich der Raidleiter genauestens über die Instanz und die Bosse informiert hat und das hinreichend erklären konnte. Dann hast du vielleicht noch etwas Glück bei der Mitspielerzusammensetzung gehabt und fertig. 

Und die vielen Leute, die du kennst kann man bestimmt an zwei Fingern abzählen.

P.S. schick mir doch bitte diese Ausführung über die Inovationen, die WotLk mitgebracht hat, per PM zu. Diese sollten jedoch wirklich ganz neu und noch nie in einem anderen MMORPG umgesetzt worden sein, neue Klassen, die sich so ähnlich Spielen wie die alten fallen natürlich auch raus.


----------



## Hishabye (2. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> genau solche xxxx wie Dich meinte ich mit der "neuen Klientel".
> 
> Ich spiel(t)e dieses Spiel mit anderem Ehrgeiz als Du und deswegen muß ich mich profilieren? Sagst das auch zu jedem Sportfreak, der mehr trainiert, der mehr zeit in sein Hobby steckt und der etwas schneller die 100m als du läuft?
> 
> ...



Für 41 und Familienvater scheinst du aber ziemlich kleinkariert zu denken...

Gut das ich eine Vollidiotin bin und SPASS am WoW habe, SO wie es ist und bin um jeden einzelnen
froh, der so kleinkariert und kleingeistig denkt, das Spiel verlässt!

Und Sport kannste NIE mit WoW vergleichen...Denn man vergleicht keine Äpfel mit Birnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RoFu (2. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> genau solche xxxx wie Dich meinte ich mit der "neuen Klientel".
> 
> Ich spiel(t)e dieses Spiel mit anderem Ehrgeiz als Du und deswegen muß ich mich profilieren? Sagst das auch zu jedem Sportfreak, der mehr trainiert, der mehr zeit in sein Hobby steckt und der etwas schneller die 100m als du läuft?
> 
> ...


Wow sollen wir dich jetzt bewundern dafür?
ein 41-jähriger sollte sich doch ein wenig anders benehmen.
Und übrigens dazu sage ich nur. ich bin 21 und besitze ein eigenes Haus, nur mal zum erreichen von zielen im Leben

Kapiers endlich das Game ist auf casuals angepasst und das ist auch ok so, wenns dir zu einfach ist entwickel ein neues Game und wenn du das geschafft hast dann reden wir mal weiter, weiste eigentlich was für ne scheiß arbeit das ist für die Programmierer von Blizzard? egal ob casual oder schwerer.

Die ProGamer kommen nur nicht damit klar das auch casuals alles erreichen können, klar sie können sich nicht mehr als die großen Pros aufspielen und das muss man erst mal kapieren, anderseits ist es auch gut von blizz das sie jedem die chancen geben, denn ehrlich gesagt ich hab Null Bock die ganze nur zu zocken um alles zu erreichen.


----------



## RoFu (2. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Ich habe absolut nicht gegen andere Spielweisen, wie du sie zb damals hattest. Nicht im geríngsten!
> Ich bin halt damals dann durch MC geturnt und musste nicht mit wenn Ihr stormwind oder thunderbluff angegriffen habt.
> 
> Und ich muß Dich nochmals enttäuschen, in wirklich guten Raids ist ausnahmslos JEDER über die anstehenden Bosstaktiken informiert.
> ...



Aber genau wegen solchen Problemen hatt sich blizz ja dafür entschieden den casuals mehr chancen zu geben.
Und glaub mir kein Hardcoreraider weis genau wie alles aufgebaut ist, denn das können nur die Progger von Blizz wissen und ich denke die achten schon ziemlich darauf das so wenig wie möglich nach drausen kommt siehe phasing-system daran wird noch immer gerätselt wie das funktioniert


----------



## bullybaer (2. Februar 2009)

Sei es drum.

Ich finde im PvE kann man streiten, obs nun zu schwer oder zu leicht ist. Jedenfalls finde ich die Idee mit den 10ern und 25ern Raids prinzipiell nicht schlecht, weil dann auch Normalos den Content sehen können.

Aber was das PvP anbetrifft hat der TE völlig recht. Warum postest er seinen Bericht nicht auch im offiziellen Blizzard Forum?


----------



## Totemkrieger (2. Februar 2009)

> Und Sport kannste NIE mit WoW vergleichen...Denn man vergleicht keine Äpfel mit Birnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und wieso nicht?Es kommt immer drauf an aus welchen Ambitionen man es spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 E-Sports  wird immer wichtiger.
Wie würdest du es denn nennen ,wenn eine Gilde, hochkarätige Verträge mit Sponsoren abschliesst um professionell zu spielen ?
Immer noch aus Spaß an der Freude ^^
Man sollte nicht immer von den eigenenen Erfahrungen auf andere schliessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eikira (2. Februar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



soweit ich das sehe liegt wow nicht im sterben ganz und garnicht. über 11 millionen spieler. tolles sterben.
nein sagen wirs so wow ist einfach viel viel simpler gestaltet worden seit patch 1.2 diejenigen die noch ubrs mit 15 mann miterleben durften wissen was ich meine.

die zeit als noch drakkisath nen raidboss war. wo man sich sogar dazu gedrungen hat ins ts dafür zu gehen.
tatsache ist die meisten die sich jetzt langweilen sind solche die diese zeiten noch kannten. es ist halt so das man es schlicht und einfach langsam gesehen hat. oder das der ein oder andere auch sauer auf blizzard ist dass selbst die dümmsten das vergnügen haben mitraiden zu können.
blizzard hat aber nicht umsonst einige wirklich hardcore ERFOLGE eingebaut für die leute die noch mit skill arbeiten wollen.
da kann jeder meckern wie er will. es hat einige erfolge die kannst du mit einer random gruppe bestehend aus den wochenendspielern nicht schafen. dies wurde ermöglicht für diejenigen die zeigen wollen dass sie einfach besser sind als der rest.


----------



## Totemkrieger (2. Februar 2009)

RoFu schrieb:


> Wow sollen wir dich jetzt bewundern dafür?
> ein 41-jähriger sollte sich doch ein wenig anders benehmen.
> Und übrigens dazu sage ich nur. ich bin 21 und besitze ein eigenes Haus, nur mal zum erreichen von zielen im Leben
> 
> ...




Ich musste wirklich lachen...danke..da schmeckt der Kaffee gleich viel besser.(und keine Sorge,ich gehe heute noch arbeiten,um den blöden Vorurteil aus dem Weg zu gehen).
Dieser Post strotzt vor Ignoranz und Unwissenheit in perfektion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kennst du die Werbung noch"Mein Haus,meine Frau,mein Auto"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (2. Februar 2009)

das wird noch der größte thread von buffed wenn das so weiter geht


----------



## dragonjackson (2. Februar 2009)

mein gott hat der kleine zeit... 
soll er doch einfach aufhören, oder höre ich da sucht raus???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


oh und - doch MIMIMIMIIIII


----------



## Prinny (2. Februar 2009)

FonKeY schrieb:


> das wird noch der größte thread von buffed wenn das so weiter geht


Was nicht bedeutet, das er auch der gehaltvollste ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (2. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und die soziale Komponente lässt das ohnehin völlig aussen vor. Von mir aus kann ein Spieler ruhig etwas "schlechter" sein wenn man zusammen Spaß hat.



Eben - so sieht es aus: Gestern abend habe ich genau diese Erfahrung erneut machen können: Mein kleiner Todesrittertwink wollte unbedingt in den Echsenkessel und die drei Inis dort abschliessen. Also hat sich zufällig eine aus Perspektive der Klassen völlig unpassende Gruppe zusammengefunden - aber das "Laberklima" im Gruppenchat war derart entspannend - jeder machte seine Witzchen, jeder lachte mit und allgemein herrschte grosse Nachsichtigkeit bei dem einen oder anderen Wipe. Es gab keine Schuldzuweisungen, keine bösen Worte - und voila: Am Ende haben wir alles geschafft, was wir wollten.


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. Februar 2009)

Hmm... scheinbar war´s nicht weiter schlimm, vor ca. 15 Seiten aus der Diskussion ausgestiegen zu sein. Bis auf dem üblichen aneinander vorbeireden, die Standart-Beleidigungen und dem (gefühlt) 400. mal _"spiel wat anderes"_ hat sich hier fast nichts interessantes getan... nur das jetzt schon mit Häusern uns sich geschmissen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Prinny schrieb:


> Was nicht bedeutet, das er auch der gehaltvollste ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sicher nicht, bestimmt 90% gehören in die Mimimi-Fanboy-Tonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RoFu (2. Februar 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Ich musste wirklich lachen...danke..da schmeckt der Kaffee gleich viel besser.(und keine Sorge,ich gehe heute noch arbeiten,um den blöden Vorurteil aus dem Weg zu gehen).
> Dieser Post strotzt vor Ignoranz und Unwissenheit in perfektion
> 
> 
> ...


Ach und du hast das tolle wissen was?

Der Post sollte nur zeigen das man als casual gamer hatt besseres zu hatt als die ganze zeit sich mit der perfektion einer spielweise für ein Computerspiel zu befassen, Ich kenne genug in meinem alter die Hardcore Gamer sind und auch arbeiten usw.. aber einfach nicht den Arsch hochbekommen sich mal ne eigene wohnung usw.. zu besorgen, warum auch, Mama macht ja den rest, dafür zahlt man dann einen teil seines Lohnes und gut is was?

Arbeiten hatt nichts damit zu tun, Klischees sind eh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  beschissen.

Ich hab mich halt früh von meinen eltern abgesetzt um ihnen eben nicht soviel arbeit zu bereiten, Erfolg im wahren Leben misst sich doch eh eher daran wie man lebt und was man erreichen möchte, ich bin stolz drauf mit 21 ein eigenes haus zu haben, daher ist es für mich nichts besonders mit 41 ein eigenes haus zu haben und jemand der sich über erfolg in einem virtuellen Universium definiert ist naja sgen wir mal etwas komisch


----------



## Totemkrieger (2. Februar 2009)

RoFu schrieb:


> Ach und du hast das tolle wissen was?
> 
> Der Post sollte nur zeigen das man als casual gamer hatt besseres zu hatt als die ganze zeit sich mit der perfektion einer spielweise für ein Computerspiel zu befassen, Ich kenne genug in meinem alter die Hardcore Gamer sind und auch arbeiten usw.. aber einfach nicht den Arsch hochbekommen sich mal ne eigene wohnung usw.. zu besorgen, warum auch, Mama macht ja den rest, dafür zahlt man dann einen teil seines Lohnes und gut is was?
> 
> ...




Naja wir sollten die Diskussion nicht in Reallife Vergleiche ausufern lassen,denn das hat rein garnichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun Schön für dich wenn du das erreicht hast,was du wolltest.Nur hat`s ja nichts damit zu tun das Spieler ,WoW aus einer anderen Perspektive betrachten.
Und ich mein,wenn ich mir die Posts so durchlese..hier profiliert sich nur einer.
Manche sollten halt einfach mal lernen,andere Meinungen zu tolerieren,auch wenn sie eine etwas Anderes vertreten.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (2. Februar 2009)

Teiweise driftet der Thread doch ohnehin wieder in Real Life Gepose ab: Mein Haus, mein Auto, meine dicktittige Blondine *Hust* ... Aber wieviel jemand in seinem "wirklichen Leben" erreicht hat oder nicht, hängt für mein Verständnis nicht im geringsten damit zusammen, ob WoW nun Casualfreundlicher geworden ist und sich Hardcorespieler daran stören ... oder ob auf rein subjektiver Ebene darüber diskutiert wird, ob das Spiel besser oder schlechter geworden ist. Hier wird nämlich immer wieder versucht, zwei völlig verschiedene Bereiche von "Leben" miteinander zu verknüpfen - und das dies nicht funktioniert, scheinen einige nicht in ihre Birne zu bekommen. 

Und um Klischees zu begegnen: Es gibt gewiss 

> Arbeitslos/ Viel Zeit = Hardcoregamer
> Erwerbstätig = Casual

ABER AUCH

> Arbeitslos/ Viel Zeit = Casual
> Erwerbstätig = Hardcoregamer

Und es spielen so viele Faktoren bei jedem einzelnen hinein, wieso er oder sie das Spiel auf eine bestimmte Weise angeht, dass mir eigentlich auf der Grundlage der Anonymität des Internet überhaupt gar kein Werturteil oder Anfeindung zusteht - bestenfalls eine eigene geschriebene Meinung, die man diskutieren oder stehenlassen kann.


----------



## Thrainan (2. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> [..]
> 
> Wer sich mit diesem Schwierigkeitsgrad zufrieden gibt, aus welchem Grund auch immer (Zeitmangel, Knoten in den Fingern, etc), der wird natürlich weiter Spaß haben, alle anderen die etwas mehr Herrausvorderung gewohnt sind (welche eben noch vor 2-3 Jahren auch in WoW gefragt war), der tut seinen Unmut über die Niveaulosigkeit kund.
> Entweder in einem Forum, oder einfach still und leise mit /quit.
> [...]



Erstens war WoW noch nie besonders schwer. Wer wirklich schwere games zocken will, war schon immer bei WoW falsch. Des weiteren finde ich es schon auffällg mit was für einer aggresion du hier rangehst. Ganz erlich, wenn Spieler mit solcher Mentalität vergräzt werden und aufhören, kann das der Community nur gut tun. 
Niveaulosigkeitsvorwürfe, Vollidiotenbeschimpfuzngen und sorry, das rumposen mit Häusern disqualifizieren dich völlig.


----------



## RoFu (2. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Man muß sich nicht gleich durch etwas ingame erreichtes definieren, man kann auch ein Hobby einfach mit mehr Ehrgeiz als andere angehn. Ohne das es schlechter oder besser oder was weiß ich ist.
> Geht das in deinen Kopp?


Besser beschrieben! Vorher halt auch teilweise sehr unglücklich formuliert.

Klar man kann WoW als eigenständiges Hobby ansehen, ob das sinnvoll oder nicht ist, ist jedem selber überlassen.

Das wörtchen Ehrgeiz ist so ne sache, ehrgeizige Menschen sind auch dafür bekannt manchmal Leute die nicht so ehrgeizig sind schnell auszuschließen^^

@Thrainan
Richtig


----------



## Darkblood-666 (2. Februar 2009)

Naja ich habe auch die gute alte Zeit erlebt und bin schon eher Veteran. Trotzdem stört es mich wenig dass das Spiel etwas leichter geworden ist bzw. das Erfolge schneller zu vewrzeichnen sind mit weniger Aufwand. Ich hätte zwar auch gerne mal wieder eine knallharte Raidinstanz wie BWL oder AQ40 oder das alte Naxx am besten mit 40 Mann nur mal so zur Abwechslung aber alles in einem weis ich es zu schätzen das mich das Spiel weniger in Anspruch nimmt.

Wo ich aber einigen der Leute hier recht geben muss, man sollte wenn man spielt vorallem in Randomgruppen und Raids auch wirklich spielen und nicht alle 2min afk rennen oder den raid Grillen weil das Dschungelcamp auf RTL gerade so interessant war. Das ist den Mitspielern die ihre Zeit mit spielen statt mit warten oder dauersterben verbringen wollen einfach nicht fair.
Bei manchen Spielern hab ich das Gefühl die gehen nur in Gruppen um diese zu sabotieren.


----------



## RoFu (2. Februar 2009)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Wo ich aber einigen der Leute hier recht geben muss, man sollte wenn man spielt vorallem in Randomgruppen und Raids auch wirklich spielen und nicht alle 2min afk rennen oder den raid Grillen weil das Dschungelcamp auf RTL gerade so interessant war. Das ist den Mitspielern die ihre Zeit mit spielen statt mit warten oder dauersterben verbringen wollen einfach nicht fair.



Ja das sollte auch ein Casual können, dann muss man halt die glotze mal ausmachen oder nebenbei laufen lassen.


----------



## mattzomix (2. Februar 2009)

Also um alles, was ich zu dem Anfangspost gelesen habe, zusammenzufassen:

Er regt sich, zurecht, daüber auf, dass das Addob in seinem jetzigen zustand nicht mehr fordert, sei es PVE oder PVP, wobei dort gesagt wird, dass pvp nicht mehr so spielbar ist.

naja dann sagen die einen er hat recht und die anderen er liegt total falsch...

ich sage, dass beide seiten recht haben!

WoW stirbt für die, die mehr zeit und schweiß in das spiel gesteckt haben als andere und für die anderen geht der spielspaß jetzt erst richtig los, weil jeder die chance hat alles momentan im Spiel enthaltene zu erreichen, sei es Erfolge, der höchste Berufsskill, 10 80er, oder halt den gesamten raidcontent clear haben.

nur so kristallisieren sich jetzt die weniger guten heraus in den gilden, weil die richtig guten keine lust mehr haben und beiträge wie den ersten posten^^

aber ihr müsst euch auch mal in die lage von blizzard versetzen. Die können bei so einer großen spielerplattform es nicht jedem recht machen, es geht nicht mehr.

und wenn blizzard auf die casualschiene wechselt, dann müssen die hardcore raider sich damit begnügen, was blizzard ihnen gegeben hat und zwar erfolge, die beim ersten hinsehen unmöglich zu sein scheinen.

also streitet euch jetzt nicht mehr wer mehr recht hat usw, weil das für außenstehende nurnoch lächerlich aussieht >.>


und ja ich spiele noch wow habe einen 80er todesritter bin tank in meiner gilde, welche noch nicht naxx 25er und malygos in beiden varianten clear hat. aber mich stört es nicht.

und nein für mich ist wow noch nicht tot, weil arthas noch nicht tot ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (2. Februar 2009)

Ab jetzt ohne weitere Beleidigungen. Einige Verwarnungen sind schon rausgegangen.


----------



## Serinara (2. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> WoW ist schon längst tot, gemessen an der immer anspruchsloseren Spielergemeinschaft. Es ist völlig! egal wieviel Kunden sich aktuell rumtreiben.
> 
> Das *SPIEL AN SICH* ist tot, aber es scheffelt noch imens Geld für den Entwickler, da der Schnitt der heutiger Spielergemeinschaft einfach weniger will, weniger kann und auch niemals von einem anspuchsvollem WoW wusste (und auch wissen möchte).
> Nichts anderes zählt.



1. Du machst "Deine Ansicht" zum Faktum und bringst das Gefühl rüber, dass alle Anderen Spieler diese Meinung haben müssten. Innerhalb deiner Argumentation fehlt, wenn du tatsächlich nur Deine Ansicht vertreten möchtest, ein ganzer Haufen von "Meiner Ansicht nach ...", "Ich bin der Meinung..." usw. Diese Art und Weise seine Ansichten zu vertreten können eigentlich nur zu emotionsgeladenen Antworten führen. 

2. .... still und leise mit /quit..... wäre, meiner Meinung nach, die richtigere Alternative.

3. Ein Ferengi würde sagen: Ein Spiel ist ein Spiel ist ein Spiel ist ein Spiel!

4. Ob ein Spiel inhaltlich tot ist oder nicht tut nichts zur Sache wenn es weiterhin Spaß macht - weil es eben ein Spiel ist und der Sinn des Spieles ist : Spaß haben.

5. Ob ein Spiel jetzt Spaß macht oder "Inhaltlich tot ist" muß/kann/darf jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 

6. Was, bitte schön, soll haben hier die Häuser zu suchen?


----------



## erwo (2. Februar 2009)

Hi,



abe15 schrieb:


> "WoW liegt im Sterben!



Also das glaube ich nicht, so schnell wird das nicht sterben.

Viele kennen doch die modernen MMOs garnicht, und was der Bauer
nid kennt...

WoW ist von 2004, und die Grafik vllt. von 2002, es ist nicht mehr
Zeitgemäss und es gibt ne Ganze Menge besserer Spiele.

Aber sterben wirds nid so schnell, ein paar Freaks, die solche
Veteranen Games noch zocken gibts immer, siehe Everquest
etc.

Und solange es die gibt, stirbt da garnix.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## der_era (2. Februar 2009)

Meine Fresse wie ihr euch immer aufregen könnt ^^

Gab es derlei Diskussionen nicht schon ewig?

Erst das PvP hin PvP her gelaber, dann ist zu wenig Content da, dann hört man nichts mehr von den sogenannten Pro-Gilden,
Jetzt ist die Arena zu einfach für PvE-Trottel und die angeblichen "Mainstream"-Gamer streiten sich mit den sogenannten "Hardcore"-Raidern oder wie auch immer die alle heissen, wer denn nun eigentlich zu Blizzards Lieblingen gehört, oder es zumindest tun sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist in hinreichender Betrachtung unabwendbar sagen zu müssen, das Blizzard den Fokus eures Hobbies, ja ich sage eures, denn Ob sich jetzt alle von euch gegenseitig die Augen auskratzen oder zusammen ihrer nie enden wollenden, oder sollenden Sucht hinterher weinen. Es ist und bleibt euer Hobbie, obwohl man uch so wenig vergleichen kann wie Äpfel und Birnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeder von euch Spielt dieses Spiel aus einem anderen Grund, und auch mit anderem Ehrgeiz und Elan. Der eine So, der andere So, wie er möchte.
Und doch sieht nun jeder von euch Wehmütig, wie sein Hobbie zum Politikum wird, und das obwohl es eigentlich mal so schön war. Aber im Zuge der Weltweiten Bekanntheit musste eben auch WoW Federn lassen. Ich vergleiche das gerne mit meinen Schwiegereltern. DIe Spielen jetzt fast Ein Jahr lang WoW und ich kann nicht umhin zu denken das alleine Mr. T's Werbespot sie dazu gebracht hat. Und was für B.A. Baracus gut ist, ist es auch für meine Schwiegereltern.
Meiner Meinung nach sid sie für dieses Spiel genauso geschaffen wie Kühe dafür auf Bäumen zu leben, aber sie Spielen es, und weil gerade dieses Klientel es ist, die das Geld in Blizzards Kassen Spülen, muss man sich eben auch um sie kümmern. Das ist Kapitalismus vom Feinsten, gib dem Volk Brot, und es wird sich Generationen hinweg daran Laben, und dir Reichtum bescheren.

Und unsereins Raider, oder ich wag es jetztmal und sage, Hardcore Spieler, im Fussball würde man Ultras sagen...

Wir regen uns jetzt alle Tierisch darüber auf das wir nach dem übergeilen BC nichtmehr Blizzards Lieblinge sind, obwohl wir Jahre Lang dafür gesorgt haben das WoW auf unzähligen Internetseiten vertreten und in der sogenannten "Szene" nichtmehr wegzudenken war.

Es ist ganz normal das wir uns jetzt aufregen, Jahrelange Treue und Ehrerbietung.....und nun sollen diese Möchtegerns unseren Platz einnehmen.....

Aber liebe LEute, geht bitte nicht so dermassne auf euer gegenüber los....

Es ist UNSER Hobbie....

Und ich geh ja auch nicht auf meine Schwiegereltern los, zumindest nicht ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hachachtungsvoll


----------



## Wowneuling (2. Februar 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> (...) woran natürlich keiner denkt ist das die zahl der inaktiven leute die schon lange aufgehört haben und vor allem jetzt aufhören weil eben mit dem AddOn wow nicht grad besser wurde, auch zugezählt wird, ich gehe sogar so weit wenn ich mir die server ansehe das ich sage das diese 12 Mio auf knapp 7 mio geschrumpft sind, davon ziehen wir dann ausländer ab und bleiben bei den deutschen, weil uns ist es scheisegal was amis und co zocken.


Das kein niemand ernst meinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du behauptest, dass knapp unter der Hälfte der Nutzer inaktiv sind? Das 5 Millionen User monatlich 13€ bezahlen und garnicht spielen? Sorry, aber das kann nicht dein Ernst sein. Selbstverständlich wird es keine 12 Millionen aktive User geben. Aber der der Dienst monatlich 13€ kostet (zumindest in Deutschland) wird die Zahl der brachliegenden User eher gering sein.

Ganz nebenbei ist daran nichts anstößiges, dass Blizzard die Gesamtzahl aller Accounts angibt. Selbst eBay gibt stehts die Anzahl ALLER Accounts an und dort dürfte der prozentuale Anteil an selten/garnicht genutzten Accounts wesentlich höher liegen als bei einem kostenpflichtigen Abo.

Also bitte mal die "Anit-WoW-Brille" absetzen und versuchen es objektiv zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semihan (2. Februar 2009)

Mit einem gewissen Grinsen habe ich den Ausgangspost gelesen, und auch große Teile der Antworten, die da drauf erfolgt sind. WoW als todkranken Kandidaten auf dem Sterbebett zu sehen ist in meinen Augen eher ein Witz, als das man es wirklich ernst nehmen kann. 

Als WoW 2005 auf den Markt kam, war es ein Ausnahme – Erfolg. Blizzard hatte aus einem einigermaßen erfolgreichen Strategiespiel ein hervorragendes MMO gemacht, das einschlug wie eine Bombe. Die Abo – Zahlen gingen steil nach oben, und damit war WoW innerhalb von nicht mal einem Jahr zum finanziellen Zugpferd von Blizzard geworden. Im Laufe der Zeit stellte sich aber dann heraus, das der Zeitaufwand für das Spiel in keinem Verhältnis zu dem Ergebnis stand, also mußte man von Blizzards Seiten aus etwas gegen einen möglichen Verlust von Spielern tun. Damit begannen dann die Vereinfachungen. 

Damit war die alte Garde der Hardcore – Game nicht einverstanden, da nun der normale Spieler (der nun mal eben nicht das ganze Wochenende vor dem PC hängt, weil er noch andere Dinge zu tun hat) bessere Chancen hatte, auch an einigermaßen anständiges Equipment zu kommen. Klar ist man dann sauer, wenn ein Spieler leichter an etwas heran kommt, was man sich im „Schweiße seines Angesichts“ verdient hat, denn so gesehen werden ja damit die Erfolge die man erreicht hat, verwässert. 

Fakt ist aber, das nicht die Hardcore – Game den Hauptumsatz für Blizzard ausmachen, sondern eben der Otto – Normal – Spieler, der maximal vielleicht 2 Stunden am Tag am Rechner sitzt. Und dieser Spieler will bedient werden, und wird es auch. Das damit aber auch einige Probleme entstehen, ist klar, und leider auf jedem Server wie auch in beiden Fraktionen zu beobachten. 

Trotzdem ist WoW noch lange nicht am Ende, und wird auch noch lange die Gelddruckmaschine für Blizzard bleiben. In diesem Sinne, noch viel Spaß, und ärgert euch nicht zu sehr über die Katastrophen innerhalb des Spiels.


----------



## Totemkrieger (2. Februar 2009)

Serinara schrieb:


> 1. Du machst "Deine Ansicht" zum Faktum und bringst das Gefühl rüber, dass alle Anderen Spieler diese Meinung haben müssten. Innerhalb deiner Argumentation fehlt, wenn du tatsächlich nur Deine Ansicht vertreten möchtest, ein ganzer Haufen von "Meiner Ansicht nach ...", "Ich bin der Meinung..." usw. Diese Art und Weise seine Ansichten zu vertreten können eigentlich nur zu emotionsgeladenen Antworten führen.
> 
> 2. .... still und leise mit /quit..... wäre, meiner Meinung nach, die richtigere Alternative.
> 
> ...



Die Diskussion wird auch auf Seite 500 noch gleich ablaufen.
-Person A  stellt seine Meinung klar/Person B sucht nach Fehlern und überliest gute Argumente.
-Person A findet das Spiel weiterhin toll/Person ist gelangweilt und unzufrieden

Diese Diskussion ist sinnlos,egal wie man versucht seinen Standpunkt klar zu machen.Es wird einfach überlesen,weil es ja so viel einfacher ist schlechte Posts zu kommentieren als auf gute Argumente antworten zu müssen.
-10 Millionen Casuals finden das Spiel weiterhin toll so wie es ist/1,5 Millionen "Pro`s" sind gelangweilt,weil es keine Herausforderungen gibt.(rein fiktive Zahleneinschätzung).

Es kommen eigendlich immer die selben Antworten auf die manchmal wirklich gut geschriebenen Post der "Pro`s"(welche es natürlich auch von Seiten der "Casuals" gibt)>>>
-Dann hör halt auf
-Such dir Freunde
-Erreich erst mal etwas in deinem Leben
-Alle Raider ,tun dies doch nur um sich zu profilieren
-sind doch alle arrogant
-Alle Hartz4 Empfänger
-fühlen sich als etwas Besseres
 und ich könnte noch viel mehr schreiben,aber ich denke ihr versteht was ich meine.

Anstatt einfach mal zu tolerieren das es halt Spieler gibt ,die dem Spiel etwas kritischer gegenüber stehen und denen es Spaß macht alles aus dem Spiel raus zu holen,wird mit obrigen Aussagen geantwortet.
Ich höre da meist nur Vorurteile raus,weil man vll noch nie wirklich Einblick erhalten konnte und einfach mal mit dem Mainstream schwimmt und sagt was alle sagen.(Kann man in diesem Thread sehr gut erkennen).
Ich denke jeder Poster, der nochmals versucht zu erklären worum es den "Raidern" geht ,ist verschwendete Zeit.
Entweder wollen einige Spieler es nicht verstehen oder sie können es wirklich nicht,weil sie in ihrer Intolleranz schon so festgefahren sind,das es ihnen so extrem schwer fällt,sich in andere Spieler hinein zu versetzen.Ich weiß es nicht.

Idioten gibt es auf beiden Seiten,aber es ist schon merkwürdig das die Anmerkungen alá 


> -Such dir Freunde
> -Erreich erst mal etwas in deinem Leben
> -Alle Raider ,tun dies doch nur um sich zu profilieren
> -sind doch alle arrogant
> ...



von der "Wenig-Spieler" Fraktion kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pluto-X (2. Februar 2009)

Wenn man sich mal die vollen Server anschaut kann man die Aussage das WoW tod ist wohl als falsch bezeichnen.
Man könnte besser sagen: Einige Spieler sind mit Wotlk gestorben aber andere wieder auferstanden oder neu geboren.
WoW an sich, lebt aber recht gut !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimeroth (2. Februar 2009)

Das Hauptproblem ist wie so oft: Neid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Wenig-Spieler will für seine 13€ eben genau das gleiche haben wie der Viel-Spieler.
Das kollidiert dann halt mit dem Leistungsprinizip: "Will ich viel, muss ich viel für tun"

Die meisten "Causuals" scheren sich da auch nicht drum, weil die eine komplett andere Einstellung zum Game haben.

Die Idee mit den 10er und 25er Schlachtzügen ist schon ein guter Ansatz um es beiden seiten recht zu machen. Leider glaube ich
jedoch, daß es über kurz oder lang wieder Leute geben wird, die halt die Epix von den größten Schlachtzügen ohne großen Aufwand
auch haben wollen.

GuildWars hatte das damals recht einfach gelöst: Alle Waffen waren von den Stats her gleich. Damit wurde keiner bevorzugt. Man konnte
ganz einfach beim Sammler fürn Appel und ein Ei eine Max. Dmg Waffe holen. Es gab lediglich seltenere Skins.
Wobei...da gab es auch schon immer Leute die rumgeweint haben, warum sie nicht ein goldenes Kristallschwert einfach so haben können...


Das Thema wird nie enden, und es werden immer wieder die gleichen Argumente gebracht werden. Wie schon gesagt, die Grundeinstellung
zu WoW ist einfach zu verschieden bei beiden Parteien. Die einen möchten eben besonders hohen Zeitaufwand/Engagement auch belohnt
bekommen, die anderen möchten halt das gleiche haben können mit dem für sie maximal vertretbaren Aufwand.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Cloudsbrother (2. Februar 2009)

Es ist zwar besser formuliert als so mancher der anderen "tausend" beiträge dazu! Aber trotzdem bleibt es ein mimimi beitrag!
Wer mit solchen Augen durch das Spiel geht soll halt aufhören! 
Ich bin begeistert vom Pve! Ok heros sind auch mir zum teil zu einfach! 
Ansonsten hat man Coole Bosse, athemberaubende Umgebungen und zum teil eine richtig stimmige story!
Wer in Hdz 4 oder Halle der Steine war weiss was ich meine!
Vorrausgesetzt man war halt nicht nur zum abfarmen da!
Und wer es macht oder mag is halt selbst schuld und soll halt aufhören!


----------



## Omidas (2. Februar 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Warum soll man mit dem Spiel aufhören, nur weil man seine Meinung sagt???
> 
> Mal als Vergleich. Nehmen wir an du bist Fußballfan.
> Dein Verein ist der beste der Weltund unschlagbar. Jetzt kommt ein neuer Spieler von nem anderen
> ...



Ist zwar nicht die ganze feine Art sich selbst zu quoten, aber wird allmählich
Zeit es nochmal zu sagen. Und neuschreiben wäre eh wieder genauso geworden.

Ist ja fast so schlimm mit "dann hör halt auf" wie bei einem Palatank die Aussage
"die gehen aber oom". Sollte echt jedem der sowas schreibt ne PN mit dieser
Erklärung zuschicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peithon (2. Februar 2009)

Naja, also bei den ersten MC-Bossen waren ja auch nur 50% des Raids wirklich anwesend. Die anderen sind ja ständig AFK gegangen und haben sich eine Pizza gemacht oder Fernsehen geguckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird hier immer noch ständig keine konstruktive Kritik der Kritikerseite geübt. Wie sollen die Bosse denn genau gestaltet werden? (...und bitte nicht einfach mit:"schwerer", antworten.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum ist das PvP- bzw. Arena-System denn ungerecht? Wenn es so angebliche Überkonstellation gibt, dann kann man zumindest eine der beiden "Überklassen" selber spielen und muss sich nur noch einen komplementären Partner suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum soll Blizzard ein Spiel machen, bei dem nur 5% 90-100%, 20% 60-90% und der Rest viel weniger sehen darf? Es handelt sich schließlich nicht um ein MORPG, sondern um ein MMORPG.

Schließlich versetzt Ihr euch nicht in die Lage der Neuanfänger hinein. Die werden es sicherlich nicht ganz so einfach haben, wie Leute, die schon 3 Jahre lang mit einem festen Raid durch die Gegend ziehen. 

Wenn sich Leute über den Ausrüstungsverlust beklagen können, dann sind es die Kriegsfürsten und Oberstenkriegsfürsten, die ein halbes Jahr lang täglich 12 Stunden spielen mussten, um ihren Rang zu schaffen. Einige von denen haben natürlich geschummelt, andere haben sich die Ausrüstung wirklich alleine geholt. Aber zum Glück gibt es ja dieses menschenunwürdige PvP-System nicht mehr, auch wenn es in den Stammgruppen wirklich lustig war. 

Bei WotLk haben zumindest alle die gleichen Startbedingungen.


----------



## Thrainan (2. Februar 2009)

Sehr interessant ist imho auch, das zum einen gemekert wird das Spiel sei zu leicht, aber andererseits der itemvergleichwahn und der dps zwang immer schlimmer wird. 
Ich wundere mich das man das Spiel zu leicht findet, aber trotzdem immer nur die bessten DDler mit den dicksten DPS und überskill dabei haben will. Ja was den nu? Braucht ihr die imbaspieler, weil ihr es sonnst nicht schafft? Oder wollt ihr es vieleicht einfach nur schön leicht haben? 
Eine wiedersprüchliche Welt ist das schon, in der wir da leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reappy (2. Februar 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Das kein niemand ernst meinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Blizzard gibt NICHT die gesamtzahl der accounts an!!!

Blizz gibt nach eigener aussage in AKTIVEN accounts an (Blizz definiert einen account als aktiv wenn er zZ der Zählung aktiv (bezahlt) war).
Somit kann man davon ausgehen das in dem monat als blizz die Zahlen veröffentlicht hat 11,5 millionen mal 13 Eur bezahlt wurden.
Wie hoch der anteil an chinafarmern usw. war ist dabei unerheblich, den auch die bezahlen.

Erwähnenswert wäre es vlt. auch noch das diese hohen accountzahlen Weltweit gelten und ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der aktiven accounts auf die veröffentlichung in russland und china zurückzuführen sind. 
Die Deutsche spielergemeinschaft wird glaub ich auf ~500.000 geschäzt, wobei keiner die wirklichen zahlen kennt.


@Topic

Alle die sich in wow langweilen haben mein Tiefstes mitgefühl.
Wie würde mich das ärgern wenn ich die ganze woche Arbeiten muss und dann wenn es entlich wochenende ist MUSS man sich auch noch in wow langweilen. Ich finde es echt ne frechheit das Blizz die Leute dazu ZWINGT sich zu langweilen.

Am besten wir machen ne anti Blizz pedition auf. Soll der Bundestag sich der sache annehmen....

/ironie off


----------



## Omega1024 (2. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die Diskussion und die Ellen langen Texte die hier geschrieben werden einfach nur müßig. Eigentlich hat auf der ersten Seite ein Beitrag eigentlich schon alles gesagt:

WoW=Spaß=WoW:ja
WoW=Langweilig=WoW:nein


----------



## Draco1985 (2. Februar 2009)

RoFu schrieb:


> Der Post sollte nur zeigen das man als casual gamer hatt besseres zu hatt als die ganze zeit sich mit der perfektion einer spielweise für ein Computerspiel zu befassen



Sind wir mal ehrlich ist das mit dem Zeitaufwand von je her eine Ausrede gewesen und wird es auch immer bleiben. Die Perfektion der Spielweise sollte bereits in der Leveling-Phase nebenbei kommen, wenn man den Endgame-Content erreicht sollte man Bescheid wissen über Aggro, Skillrotationen, etc. Ein Spieler der das nicht beherrscht, der hat einfach, sorry wenn ich das so sage, beim Leveln und früheren Instanzgängen gepennt. Und die Leveling-Phase macht JEDER durch, ob "Casual" oder "Pro". Das nennt sich grundlegendes Spielverständnis.

Wer das ignoriert, der ist ehrlich im falschen Genre gelandet. Aber wie gesagt, es gibt ne ganze Menge Spieler die nicht einsehen, dass diese Spielweise nur ihnen selbst schadet. Man muss bei weitem nicht VIEL spielen (tu ich auch nicht), aber WENN man spielt, dann sollte man auch versuchen so gut wie möglich zu spielen. Und da haben wir wieder das nette Stichwort "Ehrgeiz", der vielen Casuals einfach zu fehlen scheint.


----------



## BimmBamm (2. Februar 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Es wird hier immer noch ständig keine konstruktive Kritik der Kritikerseite geübt. Wie sollen die Bosse denn genau gestaltet werden? (...und bitte nicht einfach mit:"schwerer", antworten.)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wurde immer und immer wieder in allen möglichen Kritiker-Posts beschrieben: Fehler sollten sich stärker auswirken. Beispiele:

a) Loken. Wer von der Nova betroffen ist, bekommt einen Debuff, der mit der zweiten Nova so hochstackt, daß es nicht mehr wegzuheilen ist (vgl. "Loken" vs. "Murmur"). Mit simplen Stehenbleiben ist dann nichts mehr; da muß man Laufen üben.

b) Heigan (und andere Naxx-Bosse). Der sollte nicht machbar sein, wenn die Hälfte des Raids tot am Boden liegt, wobei gerade in den 25ern es völlig egal ist, wenn ein Haufen Leute den Löffel weit weggeschmissen haben. Siehe auch die vier Reiter: Es ist schon merkwürdig, wenn eine nicht eingespielte Rnd-Truppe mit ganz wenig Ahnung der Bosstaktiken den letzten Reiter mit gerade mal drei Leuten in der ersten ID bezwingt.

c) Heroics. CC sollte wieder eine tragende Rolle bekommen, wie es in BC auch war - da interessiert dann auch das "DPS-Gefummel" nicht mehr in dem Maße wie derzeit. Was nützen wunderbare neue CC-Fähigkeiten für so ziemlich alle Klassen, wenn sie gar nicht erst gebraucht werden? Im Prinzip hätte man den Trash gleich weglassen können - das ist nur ein wenig "Timesink" mit reinem AoE-Gespamme, der auf dem Weg zu den Bossen langweilt. Wie man pullt, wo man pullt, wo man seine Fallen einsetzt und eventuell den Gegner ein wenig "kitet", gehörte zumindest für mich zu den hauptsächlichen Dingen, die den Spaß der alten Heroics ausmachte. Eine "Alptraum-Ini" wie z. B. Schattenlab endlich auf die Liste der gesäuberten Inis setzen zu können ist für mich erheblich motivationserzeugender als simples Durchrauschen.

Abgesehen von den Bossen wäre ein tatsächlicher Casual-Inhalt (neue Quests statt nur eine neue Raid-Instanz mit einem Content-Patch, der die Story weitererzählt; abwechslungsreichere Tagesaufgaben; "epische" Soloquestreihen mit Belohnungen für das endlich eingeführte "Housing"; tägliche "Gildenaufgaben", die zur Verschönerung des Gildenhauses beitragen; "Handels-", "Begleit-" und "Kopfgeldjägerquests", wie sie beispielsweise der Missionsgenerator von "Privateer" zu Anfang der '90er Jahre bereits bot) wünschenswert. Wenn alle genug zu tun haben, dann kann man sich diese dämliche "Casual vs. Pro"-Diskussion völlig ersparen. Es ist doch leider so, daß in WoW ab 80 gar nicht mehr so viel Inhalt neben Inis und Raids übrigbleibt - und das sollte man endlich ändern. Wird aber nicht, weil die Kundschaft mit dem Status Quo zufrieden ist, als daß der Hersteller zu kreativen Maßnahmen greifen müßte.

€dit:



> Blizz gibt nach eigener aussage in AKTIVEN accounts an (Blizz definiert einen account als aktiv wenn er zZ der Zählung aktiv (bezahlt) war).
> Somit kann man davon ausgehen das in dem monat als blizz die Zahlen veröffentlicht hat 11,5 millionen mal 13 Eur bezahlt wurden.
> Wie hoch der anteil an chinafarmern usw. war ist dabei unerheblich, den auch die bezahlen.



Da der größte Teil der Kunden nicht 13 Ronzen zahlen, sondern in Asien stundenweise abgerechnet wird, ist Deine Rechnung von wegen 11,5 Mio. x 13 hinfällig. Wir wissen nicht mal, aus welchen Teilen sich die Klientel von WoW zusammensetzt; dafür bräuchten wir gebietsspezifische Zahlen. In den USA kostet WoW übrigens 15 $[1], was auch nicht 13 Ronzen entspricht, sondern ca. 11,77 € z. Z.
Ohne aussagekräftige Zahlen kann man immer nur Vermutungen anstellen. Für uns wären eh nur die Zahlen im deutschprachigen Raum interessant - aber dies schrieb ich schon sehr oft.

[1] http://www.amazon.com/World-Warcraft-Pre-P...3578&sr=8-1


----------



## Niko78 (2. Februar 2009)

Pluto-X schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal die vollen Server anschaut kann man die Aussage das WoW tod ist wohl als falsch bezeichnen.
> Man könnte besser sagen: Einige Spieler sind mit Wotlk gestorben aber andere wieder auferstanden oder neu geboren.
> WoW an sich, lebt aber recht gut !
> 
> ...



Na, ein Tod sieht wohl anders aus. Gestern Abend als Beispiel: 30 Minuten Wartezeit um in eine Instanz zu kommen. Nun kann man sagen Blizz ist Schuld, weil es zuwenig Instanzserver gibt. Aber, in letzter Zeit ist öfters wieder im generellen Wartezeit um auf meinem Server einloggen zu können.
Ich denke, bei WoW ist nach wie vor ein Kommen und Gehen. "Alte" gehen weil es nach einigen Jahren vielleicht zu langweilig ist und "Neue" kommen und somit ist der Ausgleich da.


----------



## Natsumee (2. Februar 2009)

Thegnar schrieb:


> Finde ich schön geschrieben und absolut passend.



/sign


was man im bg antrifft ist abartig ich aus meiner sicht finde das die klassenunterschiede noch schlimmer geworden sind.

naja wayne^^


----------



## szene333 (2. Februar 2009)

Interessant finde ich nur, wie Blizz im offiziellen Forum auf den Thread regiert haben- sie haben ihn nach kurzer Zeit einfach geschlossen. Auch eine Art mit Kritik umzugehen


----------



## TBrain (2. Februar 2009)

Solche Diskssionen sind doch immer wieder unerhaltsam. Ist das gleiche wie beim "Kapitalismus". Dessen Ende wir schon seit über 100 Jahren herbeigeredet. Bisher hat er aber noch alle Todsager überlebt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peithon (2. Februar 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Das wurde immer und immer wieder in allen möglichen Kritiker-Posts beschrieben: Fehler sollten sich stärker auswirken. Beispiele:
> 
> a) Loken. Wer von der Nova betroffen ist, bekommt einen Debuff, der mit der zweiten Nova so hochstackt, daß es nicht mehr wegzuheilen ist (vgl. "Loken" vs. "Murmur"). Mit simplen Stehenbleiben ist dann nichts mehr; da muß man Laufen üben.
> 
> b) Heigan (und andere Naxx-Bosse). Der sollte nicht machbar sein, wenn die Hälfte des Raids tot am Boden liegt, wobei gerade in den 25ern es völlig egal ist, wenn ein Haufen Leute den Löffel weit weggeschmissen haben. Siehe auch die vier Reiter: Es ist schon merkwürdig, wenn eine nicht eingespielte Rnd-Truppe mit ganz wenig Ahnung der Bosstaktiken den letzten Reiter mit gerade mal drei Leuten in der ersten ID bezwingt.


Da würden jedoch wieder die Spieler einen Nachteil erleiden, die praktisch fehlerfrei spielen. So ganz einfach ist es ja schließlich auch nicht mehr, wenn DPS/Heilung fehlt, weil sich die übrigen dann schon ins Zeug legen müssen. 



BimmBamm schrieb:


> c) Heroics. CC sollte wieder eine tragende Rolle bekommen, wie es in BC auch war - da interessiert dann auch das "DPS-Gefummel" nicht mehr in dem Maße wie derzeit. Was nützen wunderbare neue CC-Fähigkeiten für so ziemlich alle Klassen, wenn sie gar nicht erst gebraucht werden? Im Prinzip hätte man den Trash gleich weglassen können - das ist nur ein wenig "Timesink" mit reinem AoE-Gespamme, der auf dem Weg zu den Bossen langweilt. Wie man pullt, wo man pullt, wo man seine Fallen einsetzt und eventuell den Gegner ein wenig "kitet", gehörte zumindest für mich zu den hauptsächlichen Dingen, die den Spaß der alten Heroics ausmachte. Eine "Alptraum-Ini" wie z. B. Schattenlab endlich auf die Liste der gesäuberten Inis setzen zu können ist für mich erheblich motivationserzeugender als simples Durchrauschen.


Soll man wieder Instanzen haben, die mit bestimmten Setups unmöglich sind/waren? Offkrieger und Elementarschamanen hat man zu BC-Zeiten, wie Sand am Meer gefunden, jedenfalls auf ZdC. Einige Instanzen waren damit schon schwer bis unmöglich (ausgenommen mit Überpaladin-T6-Tank). Andere waren jedoch machbar z. B. HdZ2. Jetzt sind eben mal die "alternativen-DD" gefragt. Die Nahkampf-DDs haben nun auch mal ihren Spaß. Das ist eben ein ständiges Dilemma.



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Abgesehen von den Bossen wäre ein tatsächlicher Casual-Inhalt (neue Quests statt nur eine neue Raid-Instanz mit einem Content-Patch, der die Story weitererzählt; abwechslungsreichere Tagesaufgaben; "epische" Soloquestreihen mit Belohnungen für das endlich eingeführte "Housing"; tägliche "Gildenaufgaben", die zur Verschönerung des Gildenhauses beitragen; "Handels-", "Begleit-" und "Kopfgeldjägerquests", wie sie beispielsweise der Missionsgenerator von "Privateer" zu Anfang der '90er Jahre bereits bot) wünschenswert. Wenn alle genug zu tun haben, dann kann man sich diese dämliche "Casual vs. Pro"-Diskussion völlig ersparen. Es ist doch leider so, daß in WoW ab 80 gar nicht mehr so viel Inhalt neben Inis und Raids übrigbleibt - und das sollte man endlich ändern. Wird aber nicht, weil die Kundschaft mit dem Status Quo zufrieden ist, als daß der Hersteller zu kreativen Maßnahmen greifen müßte.


Da kann ich eigentlich nur zustimmen. Scheinbar werden sich die Entwickler jedoch auf andere Sachen konzentrieren. Das Housing wurde ja schon 3 Jahre lang gefordert. Und zum Inhalt? Man konnte sich im Pre-BC zum Beispiel die ganzen Bücher durchlesen oder bei der Onyxia-Questreihe war auch viel Inhalt. Grundsätzlich muss ich dir jedoch Recht geben. Lotro hat in dem Bezug War einiges voraus.


----------



## Zukurio (2. Februar 2009)

WoW liegt im sterben  ECHT???

ich als WAR spieler Höre sowas ECHT gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich würde mich freun wenn mehr wow  spieler zu WAR Kommen

WAAARRRRGGGG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zukurio (2. Februar 2009)

everblue schrieb:


> Nicht immer flamen, lasst taten sprechen und ihr werdet merken, es gibt bessere Games als wow, auch wenn sie keine "12 mio." Kunden haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




RICHITIG!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Mattes- (2. Februar 2009)

hm als ich lesen mußte, das die leute vom nihilium oder wie die heißen, angeblich bereits nach 2 tagen durchs addon waren, dachte ich erst "wow wie krank sind die denn" und dann "is das echt so einfach geworden?"!

VOTE FÜR nen PROGAMER SCHWIERIGKEITSGRAD mit allem drum und drann


----------



## Technocrat (2. Februar 2009)

Zukurio schrieb:


> ich würde mich freun wenn mehr wow  spieler zu WAR Kommen



Danke, da WAR ich schon, dachte, das wäre was für mich als PvPlerin... aber es WAR schnarchlangweilig da, so das ich nach 2 Monaten nicht mehr dafür bezahlen wollte. Und zum Glück gibt's inzwischen ja Tausendwinter...


----------



## Technocrat (2. Februar 2009)

-Mattes- schrieb:


> VOTE FÜR nen PROGAMER SCHWIERIGKEITSGRAD mit allem drum und drann



Aber nur, solange ihr nicht besondere Items als Belohnung wollt.


----------



## BimmBamm (2. Februar 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Da würden jedoch wieder die Spieler einen Nachteil erleiden, die praktisch fehlerfrei spielen. So ganz einfach ist es ja schließlich auch nicht mehr, wenn DPS/Heilung fehlt, weil sich die übrigen dann schon ins Zeug legen müssen.



Seit wann haben "fehlerfrei" spielende Leute Nachteile? Genau die sind es doch, die sowas fordern!



> Soll man wieder Instanzen haben, die mit bestimmten Setups unmöglich sind/waren? Offkrieger und Elementarschamanen hat man zu BC-Zeiten, wie Sand am Meer gefunden, jedenfalls auf ZdC. Einige Instanzen waren damit schon schwer bis unmöglich (ausgenommen mit Überpaladin-T6-Tank). Andere waren jedoch machbar z. B. HdZ2. Jetzt sind eben mal die "alternativen-DD" gefragt. Die Nahkampf-DDs haben nun auch mal ihren Spaß. Das ist eben ein ständiges Dilemma.



Warum muß es immer der Extremfall sein? Fakt ist, daß die CC-Fähigkeiten der Chars ausgeweitet wurden (Vergelter-Paladine haben mit ihrer Buße ein verdammt starkes CC; Schurken, Mages, Jäger, Druiden ebenfalls). Fakt ist, daß sie so gut wie gar nicht mehr gebraucht werden. Fakt ist ebenfalls, daß es kaum Gegnergruppen über vier Mobs in den Heroics gibt. Warum sollte man davon nicht zwei Trashs aus dem Kampf nehmen müssen, weil sonst der Schaden - wie es eben früher auch war - einfach zu hoch wird?

Wir kommen von dem Klassenspiel bis auf Tank und Heiler völlig ab - deshalb hast Du die "DPS"-Diskussionen. Es ist nur noch der Dämmätsch eines DDs ausschlaggebend - und die Skillung; siehe die letzten Jäger-Änderungen (statt den BM "komplexer" zu machen, wird der Schadensoutput einfach in einen anderen Baum verschoben. Das nenne ich mal unsinnig).

Das "Gemeinschaftsspiel" wird überflüssig: Es ist irgendwie nicht "casual-", sondern "random-freundlicher" geworden. Statt einer halbwegs sich aufeinander einspielenden und ergänzenden Truppe kann man die Aufgaben mit jeder beliebig zusammenstellbaren Gruppe lösen, weil die Anforderungen auf ein Minimum herabgesetzt werden. Meiner Meinung nach wird das der Tod vieler kleineren Gilden sein, weil eine Gilde gar nicht mehr nötig ist, weil auch die Raids häufig rein Random und nicht mehr gildenintern wahrgenommen werden. 
Es ist IMHO nicht der Sinn eines MMORPGs, sich einzuloggen, ein paar meist völlig unbekannte Rnds einzuladen, um sich mit denen durch eine Instanz zu bomben. Der "Gesellschaftsspiel"-Aspekt geht damit flöten; da ist man wieder auf dem Stand von "Diablo 2", wenn man es nicht im "Profi"-Modus spielte. Im Prinzip kann man dann komplett auf die "Welt-Struktur" verzichten und wieder kleine Server bilden, in denen sich entsprechend große Gruppen zusammenfinden, um eine Instanz anzugehen. Die nötige Interaktion mit anderen Leuten wird auf ein Minimum beschränkt ("Hi!", "Disser?", "Danke für den Run, bye!").


----------



## Niko78 (2. Februar 2009)

-Mattes- schrieb:


> hm als ich lesen mußte, das die leute vom nihilium oder wie die heißen, angeblich bereits nach 2 tagen durchs addon waren, dachte ich erst "wow wie krank sind die denn" und dann "is das echt so einfach geworden?"!
> 
> VOTE FÜR nen PROGAMER SCHWIERIGKEITSGRAD mit allem drum und drann



Was ist so schlimm daran, dass man einiges vereinfacht hat? Nihilium, die Supergilde war nach 2 Tagen durch, und der Rest der Millionen Spieler? Ich find's gut so wie es ist, weil aus den wenigen Stargilden, die früher vielleicht Wochen/Monate brauchten bevor sie was schafften, nun davon kann man nicht abbeissen als ganz normaler Spieler. Somit wurde es eher an die breite Masse angepasst und davon lebt Blizz ja eigentlich.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre ja, so wie bei Instanzen - z.B. normal oder heroic, dies auch dem einzelnen Spieler im allgemeinen zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## asarsa (2. Februar 2009)

Ich bin dafür, das der Beitrag gelöscht wird!!! WoW liegt im sterben, wenn ich die Buffed Seite öffne und das lese wird mir schlecht, es macht mich traurig!! 
Ich finde garnicht das es dem Ende zu geht, spiele seit über 2 Jahren und finde ständig neues was ich in WoW sehen haben oder machen will, ein Spiel ohne Grenzen wenn es nach mir geht!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sven0815 (2. Februar 2009)

kann nur zustimmen, mit WoW geht´s bergab.
und an die die von den 12 Mio´s sprechen, ihr solltet dabei im Auge behalten das WoW kürzlich in Russisch und noch irgendner Sprache released wurde, was natürlich die Zielgruppe erweitert. Das lässt aber nicht den Rückschluss zu das von der alten Zielgruppe viele eingestiegen sind weil sie den neuen Content so doll finden.
Es ist bei jedem spiel so das die "Hardcore-Spieler" die Basis bilden. Z zt merkt man noch net so viel davon, wenn Ulduar jedoch auch wieder so´n Casualmist wie Naxx wird wette ich auf stark rückläufige Abozahlen. 
Wer ne grosse bzw gute Gilde hat sieht eh das die guten Leute ausbleiben und man mit "irgendwem" die Lücken im Raid füllt, stellt euch mal vor es spielen nur noch so larifari-Leute. Jede Wette, die die jetzt am lautesten nach close schreien oder netmal zuendelesen sind die ersten die sich dann beschweren das WoW unspielbar wird usw.


----------



## Resto4Life (2. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Sehr interessant ist imho auch, das zum einen gemekert wird das Spiel sei zu leicht, aber andererseits der itemvergleichwahn und der dps zwang immer schlimmer wird.
> Ich wundere mich das man das Spiel zu leicht findet, aber trotzdem immer nur die bessten DDler mit den dicksten DPS und überskill dabei haben will. Ja was den nu? Braucht ihr die imbaspieler, weil ihr es sonnst nicht schafft? Oder wollt ihr es vieleicht einfach nur schön leicht haben?
> Eine wiedersprüchliche Welt ist das schon, in der wir da leben
> 
> ...


du sagst es doch schon selbst.
die Leute WOLLEN es leicht haben, sie wollen durch die Instanzen rennen um möglichst schnell bein Endboss die Epics zu sehen.
Klar will man da keinen 1Kdps-"beliebige-Klasse" dabei haben.
1. dauert das länger 
2. würfelt der noob einem vielleicht noch was weg was man ja selbst viel mehr verdient hätte mit seinem imba dmg.

und diese Leute werden in WoW immer mehr, das ist es imho auch was WoW kaputt macht. Nicht der leichte Content sondern die Folge, dass sich viele Leute dadurch ziemlich toll finden da sie momentan mit epics überhäuft werden und denken sie könnten ingame die sau rauslassen.
Is ja auch schön anonym usw. und das hinter jedem Char auch ein Spieler steckt scheint ein Grossteil auch vergessen zu haben, das könnte ja evtl dazu ausarten freundlich zu sein.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (2. Februar 2009)

Na ihr Unzufriedenen und Besorgten brüllt doch immer lauter in jeder Form und vor allem in jedem Forum. Scheinbar will Blizzard euch nicht wahrnehmen oder nimmt euch nicht ernst. Ja ihr wollt es nicht mehr hören, aber wenn ihr wollt das Blizzard euch wirklich wahrnimmt solltet ihr streiken und entweder nicht mehr spielen (Für euren Geldbeutel vielleicht besser) oder den Content den ihr nicht mögt Beukotieren vielleicht nützt das was. Wenn ihr jedoch trotzdem immer weiter zahlt und spielt wird Blizzard euch nicht ernstnehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mag den grösstenteil des Spiels: Quests, Raids, Erkunden, farmen und Equip verbessern sowie die Story. 
Was ich nicht mag: Arena, 5er Inis und Daylies boykotier ich so gut ich kann. 
Wenn Blizzard sieht das Content wenig bis gar nicht genutzt wird dann tun die auch was.

Mit Meckern und Weinen macht ihr nur miese Stimmung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resto4Life (2. Februar 2009)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Na ihr Unzufriedenen und Besorgten brüllt doch immer lauter in jeder Form und vor allem in jedem Forum. Scheinbar will Blizzard euch nicht wahrnehmen oder nimmt euch nicht ernst. Ja ihr wollt es nicht mehr hören, aber wenn ihr wollt das Blizzard euch wirklich wahrnimmt solltet ihr streiken und entweder nicht mehr spielen (Für euren Geldbeutel vielleicht besser) oder den Content den ihr nicht mögt Beukotieren vielleicht nützt das was. Wenn ihr jedoch trotzdem immer weiter zahlt und spielt wird Blizzard euch nicht ernstnehmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da muss ich dir widersprechen.
in der vergangenheit gab es genug änderungen die hauptsächlich vom gemecker und weinen der community herbeigeführt wurden. speziell wenn es ums balancing einzelner klassen ging, da ist das geheule bekanntlich am schlimmsten^^


----------



## Technocrat (2. Februar 2009)

Sven0815 schrieb:


> Es ist bei jedem spiel so das die "Hardcore-Spieler" die Basis bilden.



Falsch. Es ist bei jedem Spiel so, das die Hardcoreler sich für die Basis _halten_. Sie waren es aber nie, dafür ist ihre Zahl zu klein. Es ist aber wahr, das sich ihr Ego umgekehrt proportional zu ihrer Bedeutung verhält.

Neu an WoW ist, das Blizzard mal auf die Geldbringer hört, weil sie das Spiel noch lange laufen lassen wollen. Und plötzlich finden die ganzen Egomanen, die Spiele für Arbeit halten, für nicht beachtet und schreiben Beiträge in den Foren wie der von TE hier - und wie von Dir.

Leute, um es noch mal klar zu sagen: Spinner die statt spielen arbeiten wollen, will keiner haben - haut ab und laßt uns an WoW weiter Spaß haben!


----------



## Lari (2. Februar 2009)

Wenn du es denn ganz richtig haben willst, dann nennen wir noch den Thread um in "Hardcore-Content in WoW stirbt".
Und da würd ich dir sogar Recht geben. Die Zeiten von Core-Spielen sind einfach vorbei.


----------



## Technocrat (2. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wenn du es denn ganz richtig haben willst, dann nennen wir noch den Thread um in "Hardcore-Content in WoW stirbt".
> Und da würd ich dir sogar Recht geben. Die Zeiten von Core-Spielen sind einfach vorbei.



/signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niko78 (2. Februar 2009)

Sven0815 schrieb:


> kann nur zustimmen, mit WoW geht´s bergab.
> und an die die von den 12 Mio´s sprechen, ihr solltet dabei im Auge behalten das WoW kürzlich in Russisch und noch irgendner Sprache released wurde, was natürlich die Zielgruppe erweitert. Das lässt aber nicht den Rückschluss zu das von der alten Zielgruppe viele eingestiegen sind weil sie den neuen Content so doll finden.
> Es ist bei jedem spiel so das die "Hardcore-Spieler" die Basis bilden. Z zt merkt man noch net so viel davon, wenn Ulduar jedoch auch wieder so´n Casualmist wie Naxx wird wette ich auf stark rückläufige Abozahlen.
> Wer ne grosse bzw gute Gilde hat sieht eh das die guten Leute ausbleiben und man mit "irgendwem" die Lücken im Raid füllt, stellt euch mal vor es spielen nur noch so larifari-Leute. Jede Wette, die die jetzt am lautesten nach close schreien oder netmal zuendelesen sind die ersten die sich dann beschweren das WoW unspielbar wird usw.



Die Basis bildet, meiner Meinung nach, die Masse der Spieler, die eher nicht hardcore sind.


----------



## Thrainan (2. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Ist diese heutige Generation wirklich so resistent gegenüber der deutschen Sprache?
> Liegt da wirklich überall nur noch Stroh?


Da pickst du dir aber mal wieder nur die posts raus die dir offensichtlich grade so passen. Und nach dieser wiederholten beleidigung wird es mal zeit das sich ein mod deiner Person annimmt. Ernsthaft, von schimpfen und unfreundlichkeiten wirds nicht besser. Nur weil jemand anderer Meinung ist, ist er weder dumm, kein Idiot und hat auch kein Stroh im Kopf. Auch leute die weniger als zwei Häuser haben sind nicht Faul oder dumm, um dem gleich präventiv vorzubeugen...


----------



## Niko78 (2. Februar 2009)

asarsa schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, das der Beitrag gelöscht wird!!! WoW liegt im sterben, wenn ich die Buffed Seite öffne und das lese wird mir schlecht, es macht mich traurig!!
> Ich finde garnicht das es dem Ende zu geht, spiele seit über 2 Jahren und finde ständig neues was ich in WoW sehen haben oder machen will, ein Spiel ohne Grenzen wenn es nach mir geht!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WoW ist nach wie vor ein Spiel ohne Grenzen, vor allem dann, wenn man alles überall fertig haben möchte. Aber da sind nun mal die Hardcorespieler,die darauf pochen, dass es nun Scheisse ist weil eh alles so leicht und ratz fatz durchgespielt. Na ja, ich denke Blizz geht den richtigen Weg wenn nun auch Gamer, die nicht viel Zeit aufwenden können, mal einen Erfolg erreichen.
Ich kenn den TE nicht und vielleicht will er halt hier nur Frust loswerden weil er inzwischen was anderes gefunden hat, was ihm mehr Spaß macht und daher WoW gerne sterbend sehen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAzR (2. Februar 2009)

der content ist einfach etwas zu simpl gestrickt aber eigentlich ist es doch immernoch prima =)

warten wir einfach auf udluar und schauen was uns erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovacs (2. Februar 2009)

und wieder eine der täglichen todesanzeigen .... diesmal sogar über bildzeitungsniveau, es geht aufwärts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wieder die zwei kernaussagen:

"damals konnte man sich noch einen namen (*grusel*) im spiel machen wenn man content xy als einer der ersten clear hatte ..."
(na glückwunsch, auch wenn zurzeit mehr als 4% den höchsten content sehen, schauen wir natürlich weiter zu euch auf, ganz ehrlich, ihr seid vorbilder wie bohlen und kübelböck und ziel unseres strebens, müßt nicht weinen deswegen)

"spieler, die mehr zeit zum spielen hatten, hatten deutlichen vorsprung im content und beim equip ... und das war auch richtig so"
(auch hier: natürlich bekommt ihr ein fleißkärtchen mit schleife dran)

auch wow hat einen lebenszyklus und der hat sicher bereits das mittlere alter überschritten. nun bleibt es an euch, bis zum ende dabeizubleiben oder euch heute nach einer alternativbeschäftigung umzusehen. 

viele grüße

kovacs


----------



## RoFu (2. Februar 2009)

Kovacs schrieb:


> auch wow hat einen lebenszyklus und der hat sicher bereits das mittlere alter überschritten. nun bleibt es an euch, bis zum ende dabeizubleiben oder euch heute nach einer alternativbeschäftigung umzusehen.


Suchtis können das nicht, Suchtis wollen noch mehr, Suchtis sind sauer wenn sie nicht das bekommen was sie wollen....

Ne mal ernsthaft WoW hatt sich weiterentwickelt und nun mal auf die mehrzahl der Gamer angepasst welche casuals sind wie hier schon oft genug betont wurde, wenn die hardcore was anderes wollen dann versucht doch mal den content zu zocken plus essen plus fernsehschauen und hausaufgaben machen, alles natürlich zur selben zeit^^

Blizz passt sich seinen Kunden an, damit kommen ca 4% Hardcore Gamer nicht klar und whinen darauf whinen die casuals das die hardcoreler whinen die wheinen wiederrum weil sie auf einmal nicht mehr der mittelpunkt von blizz sind usw... lässt sich ewig weiterführen, langsam bemittleide ich die Blizzardleuts ein wenig.

und was ist wenn uludar auch auf casuals angepasst wird? Neue whines!
Wenn auf Pros dann auch gewhine.


----------



## Thrainan (2. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Hast Du den Hauch einer Ahnung von was hier gesprochen wird?


Ja


----------



## Dubidan (2. Februar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> hm, ich z. b. spiele hauptsächlig nur noch, wegen den leuten... nicht wegen items, oder raids... ich denke mal, so geht es vielen.



Geht mir genauso bzw deswegen spiel ich es nicht mehr sondern WAR derzeit. Wenn meine Freunde wieder WoW spielen würden, würd ich auch wieder wechseln. Ich find beide Spiele gut, bzw sie habe beide sehr gute Seiten.

Von dem Itemzwang möcht ich mich allerdings nicht völlig lossprechen. Ist aus meiner Sicht schon nen großer Motivationsfaktor


----------



## Omidas (2. Februar 2009)

@ Kovacs

Wer redet den was von sich einen Namen machen? Ich argumentiere hier
über schwereren Content und bin pre Nerf (und finde nur das zählt) nur bis
Teron Blutschatten gekommen. Sprich mir fehlen 5 Bosse Bt und Komplett
Sunwell.

Spieler die mehr Zeit haben, sollten etwas mehr als Beelohung kassieren,
finde ich auch Okey. Ist wie in jedem anderem Hobby auch. Bin auch noch
damit zufirieden, wenn die anderen was sehen. Doch finde die letzten paar
Dinger (nur 25er) muss nicht unbedingt jeder sehen. Arthas 10er darf, kann,
soll ruhig jeder sehen. Wird sicher ne geile Story.

Und was ist überhaupt mehr Zeit? Was ist die typische Zeit, die dieser
Personenkreis aufs raiden verwendet? Denke 8 Stunden werden auch die
meisten Casuals raiden in der Woche. Und? mit 8 Stunden kann man wie
meine Gilde MH durch sein und BT halb.

Sind ne sehr familienorientierte Gilde, wo man fast als einzige wichtige
Regel hatte, dass man sich entweder an oder abmelden musste für einen
Raid am Abend zuvor. Mehr nicht

Hatten zwar 4 Raidtage a 3 Stunden, was also ein wenig mehr als die von
mir gemutmasten 8 Stunden Raid beim Casual ist, aber passt trotzdem.
Nicht jeder hat die 8 Studnen gemacht, dafür haben andere mehr gespielt.
Wir hatten genug Leute, das man auswechseln konnte, weswegen die 
durschnittliche Raidzeit locker hinkam, dass man alles im RL erldedigen 
konnte und je nach Lust und Laune 0-4 Raidtage die Woche machen konnte.

Und deswegen verstehe ich umso mehr nicht diesen leichten Content.
Wenn man schon mit soviel Freiräumen selbst im ach so schweren BC so
weit kommen kann. Und was wäre so schlimm daran, nur SSC und TK ohne 
Kel zu schaffen. Ist das Spiel sooo wichtig im Leben, das man unbedingt 
Kil jeaden gelegt haben muss.

Noch dazu wenn man bedenkt, das man das alles im 10er sehen kann und
den die es härter wollen ruhig die 25er lassen kann und dort als selten
Spieler wieder nur 50% weit kommt


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Da pickst du dir aber mal wieder nur die posts raus die dir offensichtlich grade so passen. Und nach dieser wiederholten beleidigung wird es mal zeit das sich ein mod deiner Person annimmt. Ernsthaft, von schimpfen und unfreundlichkeiten wirds nicht besser. Nur weil jemand anderer Meinung ist, ist er weder dumm, kein Idiot und hat auch kein Stroh im Kopf. Auch leute die weniger als zwei Häuser haben sind nicht Faul oder dumm, um dem gleich präventiv vorzubeugen...


"Die Posts, die ihm (*Cyl*) gerade passen" sind aber zum größten Teil genau die Posts (und übrigens auch die Mehrheit der Posts in diesem und ähnlichen Threads), die so ziemlich jedes vernünftige Argument und jede "Richtigstellung" des TE-Posts ignorieren und praktisch nur auf die Thread-Überschrift antworten bzw. wild rumflamen. Noch nicht aufgefallen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szene333 (2. Februar 2009)

RoFu schrieb:


> Suchtis können das nicht, Suchtis wollen noch mehr, Suchtis sind sauer wenn sie nicht das bekommen was sie wollen....
> 
> Ne mal ernsthaft WoW hatt sich weiterentwickelt und nun mal auf die mehrzahl der Gamer angepasst welche casuals sind wie hier schon oft genug betont wurde, wenn die hardcore was anderes wollen dann versucht doch mal den content zu zocken plus essen plus fernsehschauen und hausaufgaben machen, alles natürlich zur selben zeit^^
> 
> ...


Auch Du solltest langsam begriffen haben, dass nicht nur von Dir genannten ca. 4% Hardcore-Gamer dieser Meinung sind.


----------



## praxisplaner (2. Februar 2009)

Tatsächlich einigermaßen vernünftig formuliert, dennoch gejammert.

WOW ist ein Rollenspiel - kein INI-Raid-PvP-T8-Tx-Spiel. Die Landschaften, die Stimmung und die Quest finde ich gerade im aktuellen Addon sehr gelungen. Und wer es nicht mag braucht doch WOW einfach nicht zu spielen! Niemand wird doch gezwungen ein Spiel zu spielen was einem gar nicht gefällt. Also Schluß mit dem rumgejammer!


----------



## Coolrambo (2. Februar 2009)

kopiert und naja bei 12 millionen spieler abzüglich 10millionen farmbots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wird wow nicht sterben und liegt net drinne


----------



## jemiel (2. Februar 2009)

Ich würde nicht sagen, das WoW im sterben liegt, die frage ist eher, wie lange hält sich WoW noch? Noch gibt es kein MMOG  das bedeutend besser ist als WoW. Daher würde ich sagen, das WoW Minimum noch 2 Jahre bestehen kann, bis es nach und nach von den Spielern verlassen wird. Noch liegt WoW nicht im sterben und ich denke, dass es auch zu früh ist so zu urteilen.

Noch zum Text: Nichts sonderlich neues, ein Vielspieler lässt mal wieder Dampf ab, auch wenn auf eine  sehr geplegte Weise.

mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (2. Februar 2009)

Ist schon hart. WoW ist am Sterben..und offenbar kein Spiel in Sicht was das auffangen kann denn die Zuwachszahlen bei WAR, HdRO oder AoC sind ja verglichem mit WoW mickrig. Wo gehen nur die ganzen Spieler hin? Raus? An die frische Luft? Oder bleiben sie doch bei WoW....mal überlegen....


----------



## Shurycain (2. Februar 2009)

Hey,

Du machst folgenden Fehler. Du kritiserst, das der PvE Bereich zu einfach ist, und auf gut Deutsch gesagt, jeder Depp Naxx gehen kann, meckerst aber auf der anderen Seite, das die Anfänger im PvP keine Chance haben, wegen dem Mindestrating.

Shury 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovacs (2. Februar 2009)

geht mir weniger um den schwierigkeitsgrad (ist mir auch zu niedrig, allerdings reden wir hier in der tat von "casual-content", zumindest wenn wir über naxx reden, damals nur 4% der spieler gesehen --> bliz wollte das es alle mal sehen, alle heißt ALLE und nicht die top gilden + die "guten" gilden, die damals knapp davor waren, sondern jeder) sondern um die argumentation, die man bei solchen artikeln immer wieder sieht.

ja, wir sind vorbelastet, 80er talente PLUS bossnerf in bc waren viel zu viel, aber nach dem arena-epic-hinterhergewerfe-für-ehre auch nur noch ein ärgernis. und ja, der content im "starter-package" wotlk ist auf casuals zugeschnitten - punkt. hier geht es schon los: ist es so eine zumutung für die pro-gamer, bzw. guten gilden, dass sie den content nun eine zeitlang mit "casuals" teilen, bis sie (so blizzards worte in gottes ohr) wieder davonziehen und alle durchschnittsgilden und insb. reine randoms nachziehen können (was absolut ok und auch im sinne des erfinders sein sollte)? seht ihr das alles wirklich so als arbeit an, dass euch die zeit für "content unter eurem niveau" zu schade ist? nun von zeit kann ja keiner sprechen, es geht ja alles angeblich in eh viel zu schnell. 

darum kann man nur werben für a) mehr verständnis auch für leute die nicht zuviel zeit haben b) eine etwas sachlichere diskussion (vor allem BEVOR irgenein endcontent draussen ist ... jajaja ich weiß "wir glauben blizzard ja gaaaaaaaaaaarnix mehr" und c) hört endlich auf euch von irgendwem abgrenzen zu wollen, ich bete dass blizz wieder irgendwelche titel oder ränge einführt die nur für den 24/7 spieler erreichbar sind, evtl. ist dann endlich wieder ruhe

bis dahin mal abwarten und tee trinken, mal etwas WIRKLICH herrausforderndes im leben machen (nein, taktikverständnis inkl. dabei die richtigen tasten zu drücken fällt nicht darunter AUCH WENN das schon einige überfordert) und hoffen, dass ulduar zumindest wieder ssc niveau hat (und wenn nicht, DANN könnt ihr loslegen, nur habe ich wenig hoffnung, scheinbar ist sunwell zurzeit maß alles contents, heißt selbst elite gilden wipen sich da 4 monate zu tode oder geben sogar auf, ist es DAS was ihr wollt?)

vg

kovacs


----------



## Aragorn1994 (2. Februar 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Ist schon hart. WoW ist am Sterben..und offenbar kein Spiel in Sicht was das auffangen kann denn die Zuwachszahlen bei WAR, HdRO oder AoC sind ja verglichem mit WoW mickrig. Wo gehen nur die ganzen Spieler hin? Raus? An die frische Luft? Oder bleiben sie doch bei WoW....mal überlegen....



Das ist eine gute FragexD

Nein nun mal im ernst. Vor einigen Wochen dachte ich auch das es eigentlich keinen Spass mehr macht. Aber nun habe ich mit meinem Kumpel rerollt, einen Blutelf Paladin, und muss sagen das WOW schon wieder Spass macht. Die alte Welt ist gut gemacht, sowas merkt man dann wieder. Nur habe ich bisher 4 level in Nordend gemacht ( Ja der Char steht irgendwie auf Eis) Und muss sagen so im vergleich ist Nordend doch schon sehr gut geworden. Naja das Naxx nun so leicht ist denke ich mal wird 1. daran liegen das Ulduar schwerer werden KÖNNTE! 2. Damit auch Casuals diese Ini sehen können. Ich meine das war bei mir auch so folgendes Szenario.

Eine Gilde macht eine neue Raidstamm für Naxx auf. Vorraussetzung weiter zu kommen ist ja das die Stamm jede Woche die ID cleart ( Oder jedenfalls es versucht). Wenn aber nun ein Casualgamer in diese Stamm will aber leider sagen muss ,,Ja ich weiss aber nicht ob ich jede Woche Zeit habe´´  ,, Ich kann nicht so oft mitraiden´´ Was denkt man? Ahja da hinten steht noch ein *Beliebige Klasse einfügen* In der Ecke, nehmen wir den mit der kann ja öfters. Casualgamer voll in die Pfanne gehauen.

Wenn man aber die Ini leichter clearen kann, auch mit Randoms, Kann selbst der WOW Spieler mit der niedrigsten Zeit Raiden gehen da er nicht so auf die Stamm angewiesen ist sondern auch mal Gildenintern wenn einige Naxx 10 wollen, eine Gruppe gebildet werden kann.

Deshalb würde ich mal denken, das ein etwas leichterer Content schon lobenswert ist. Ich meine ich zahle 13 Euro im Monat ( Und nun bitte keine Sprüche wie ,,Ja du musst nicht´´) Aber es ist dann ja schon deprimierend wenn ich nicht wirklich viel sehe. Ich kenne Leute die haben nur an einem Abend Zeit, an dem meine Gilde aber nicht naxx geht. Der sucht sich dann Gildenmember und Randoms und geht rein weil er die Ini halt mal sehen will.


Und wenn mal absolut keine Lust auf WOW vorhanden ist. Spielt eine Woche mal nicht oder was anders (WAR HDRO o.a) Dann kommt das wieder. Wirkt bei mir momentan wunder.



Flammt mich wenn ihr nicht meiner Meinung seid.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aragorn1994


----------



## Draco1985 (2. Februar 2009)

praxisplaner schrieb:


> WOW ist ein Rollenspiel - kein INI-Raid-PvP-T8-Tx-Spiel



Falsch. Blizzard hat es längst aufgegeben, WoW als "MMORPG" verkaufen zu wollen. Auch intern wird nur noch von einem "MMO" gesprochen. Irgendwann konnten sie den Schein halt nicht mehr aufrecht erhalten und mussten zugeben, dass ihnen die Rollenspieler und RP allgemein reichlich egal sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (2. Februar 2009)

meiner meinung nach hat sich WoW mit WOTLK nicht SO weiterentwickelt wie es vllt. sollte, klar hätte es besser werden können und und und....

ABER ich persönlich kann die Leute nicht verstehen die sich classic WoW, bzw. WoW im Zustand von vor 3,5 Jahren zurück wünschen...
Denn:
- zu Beginn von WoW gab es nicht mals PvP Belohnungen, man hatte Ehre usw. aber man konnte sich nichts daür kaufen.
- ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, dass es zu classic WoW zeiten nicht mals BG anmelder in den Städten gab, man musste also immer schön ins Arathihochland usw. um sich für das jeweilige BG anzumelden.
- Lächerliches "Titel" system welches rein gar nichts über den "Skill" des jeweiligen Spielers aussagt, im endeffeckt war es eine reine Fleißsache und der jenige der seine Arbeit / Schule / whatever am meisten vernachlässigt hatte und am meisten im BG geleecht hat hatte somit auch den höchsten Titel.
- PvP Tournaments wie sie Heute von der ESL / MLG veranstaltet waren damals NIEMALS vorstellbar! Balancing im PvP bereich war praktisch nicht vorhanden, auf so einer basis hätte sich nie ein faires Turnier austragen lassen.
- grade zu Beginn von WoW waren die Server extremst instabil. Auch die auswahl der server war viel eingeschränkter, Arena server gab es natürlich noch lange nicht.


Zum PvE Bereich kann und möcht ich mich nicht äußern da wir mit der Gilde durchaus noch ein paar herrausforderungen meistern können ( man bedenke des wir im Moment noch an Satharion mit 2 Adds, danach mit 3 adds und natürlich malygos 25er noch vor uns haben).



Kurz und Knapp: Stimme dem Author von dem Text (von wo hasse den eig.?) in einigen punkten zu, dennoch sollte man trotz der ach so tollen Nostalgie kurz einen Moment inne halten und nicht nur die "schönen Zeiten" die man in classic WoW erlebt hat bedenken. Das WoW im moment grade im PvP bereich ein bisschen unbalanced ist ist doch wohl abslout normal? Ich kenne kein MMORPG in dem sofort nach Release bzw. Addon release ein perfektes balancing vorliegt. Auch des WoW ausstirbt ist meiner meinung nach abslout falsch. Grade weil WoW sich ein kleines Stückweit mehr in Richtung Casual-gaming bewegt hat, wird es unter der großen Masse immer beliebter. (Siehe erstellte Account, aktive accounts - Zahlen) Würde man uns "WOTLK / BC" Verwöhnten ein WoW im anfangsstadium vorsetzen, DANN würde WoW in kürzester zeit aussterben.

Ich wette die Hälfte der "Hardcore - pro - WOTLK - raider" hat bis heute nicht alles in WOTLK erreicht was man an Encountern erreichen kann (Maly / Sath 3 drakes up, blablabla) und beschwert sich trotzdem über viel zu leichten content. ( Ich schließe MICH hier übrigens nicht aus Zunge raus )

Wenn WoW so "gimpig" geworden ist, warum sitzen wir denn dann alle noch fast jeden abend gemeinsam mehr oder weniger gutgelaunt vor dem PC und raiden gemeinsam?

So Long,
Magaroth


----------



## hoti82 (2. Februar 2009)

himmels willen raid conent raid conent zu leicht ich finde naxx für einsteiger sehr gut un alle instanzen sind noch net mal ingame. und alle sind am rumheulen. ich versteh die welt nicht mehr war zu bc zeiten net anders. hatte man karazahn einmal kappiert waren die bosse kicki easy. und wers wirklich noch richtig schwer haben mag der macht sich nen lvl 60 und geht mit 40 man die alten inis raiden. ich glaube dann habt ihr eure herausfoderung.

 aber voher halt bc und wotlk runter und nur standart game drauf aus fertig^^.


Wir sind 2 monate nach release von woltk und ihr heult nur rum weil ihr keine perspektive habt als dauer zocker von nem mmo oh ihr hardcore pro gamer. eure zeiten sind schon lange vorbei. Heute ist es so das im eigenen sinne die firmen mit mmos mehr auf die breite masse zielen als auf ein paar dutzend hardcore gamern.

Ich bin mit wotlk genauso so wies zurzeit ist zu frieden. Und bin casual gamer und kein pro gamer. und spiele wow schon fast 3 jahre.

Also weis ich auch das der content halt noch nicht ausgereift und alles ingame is sowas wie dieser threath is zu falschen zeit und  zum falschen ort gepostet worden. ab warten is die devise bis auch alle instanzen des raid contents ingame sind. dann könntihr heulen zurzeit sinds doch nur 3 und eine pvp raid boss.

Wo ist arthas der schirmherr von nordend. und ulduar . abwarten erst damit wird der wahre schwirigkeits grad vom addon enthüllt.

und das is ganz normal sie hätten euch auch alles schön fein und bugy auf einmal liefern können. dann hätten alle rumgeheult is unspielbar . ihr habt euer ganzes zeit gefühl verloren. macht mal wow pause und fangt in 1-2 monaten neu an. dann machts auch wieder spass. unsere gilde ist noch foll und ganz mit naxx 10 beschäftigt^^


----------



## Noxiel (2. Februar 2009)

Bleibt beim Thema! Und vor allem schön manierlich und Netiquette konform.


----------



## Roostar (2. Februar 2009)

ich finde es ehrlich gesagt auch etwas übertrieben das Spiel jetz schon "tot" zu schreien. Soweit sind wir noch lange nicht. Wie schonhier erwähnt: wie kann man sich über den Schwierigkeitsgrad aufregen, wenn von offizieller Seite schon seit Release klar ist, dass noch weitere Raidinstanzen kommen, die höherwertige Ausrüstung bringen und auch dadurch schwerer seien sollen(!) als jene, die bereits zu Release im Spiel sind. Aber ein paar elementare Faktoren will ich doch aufgreifen:

1) World of Casualcraft

Blizzards Politik sieht ja scheinbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vor, WoW casual freundlicher zu machen, was den PVE Content angeht. Ich selbst bin Casualer.. oder Casual Spieler/Gamer, wie man das auch nennen mag, aber ganz ehrlich: (achtung es kommt wieder) früher war alles besser. Ich erinnere mich an 60er Zeiten, habe nicht von beginn an WoW gespielt sondern etwa 1 1/2 Jahre nach Release von WoW classic.  Damals war es noch was ganz tolles 60er in Tsets zu sehen. der Effekt war einfach viel größer als es zu BC oder jetz zu WotLk ist. Das finde ich schade. Ich will garnich die ganze dicke Asurüstung haben, ich bin casual und hab auch so meinen Spaß und die, die richtig viel Zeit, Schweiß und Blut in das Spiel stecken, so beklopp das auch seien mag^^ die sollen auch richtig geile Pelle kriegen die man als Casual eben nicht kriegen kann. Wie gesagt damit hab ich kein Problem. Aber, dass Blizz die Raids auf 25 Mann runtergeschraubt hat, finden glaub ich viel gut, und 10er versionen von den Raids find ich persönlich auch gut. Aber der Equiptunterschied sollte doch deutlicher ausfallen! Ich will den content auch erleben, aber nicht nru wegen der Ausrüstung. in den 10ern sollten sie einfahc keine tsets droppen lassen sondern einfach nur nonset Epics. Ich glaube das wär um einiges sinnvoller. 

2) PVP/Arena und wie hieß dieses Wort nochmal...

ach ja Balancing. Ich fasse das hier kurz weil ich nicht soo viel Erfahrung habe. Aber das Blizz WoW in eine eSportsecke mittels Arenasystem quetscht find ich persönlich als eine der schlechteren Entscheidungen seitens Blizz obgleich ich sie sehr gut nachvollziehen kann. Allgemein finde ich, und das bezieht sich jetz nicht ausschließlich auf den PvP Anteil des Spiels: Blizzard kriegt die Klassen einfach nicht gebalanced. Und ich glaube das werden sie auch nie hinbekommen. Gut es ist schwer, Equipt, Skill und Klasse im Zusammenwirken, und man findet kaum zwei Charaktere die gleich 'gut' sind. Naja Blizz balanced bis zum Ende von WoW wahrscheinlich weiter^^

3) War das ein Hexer...neinnein ein Mage...wieso ist der dann so Schattig?

Stichwort: Itemdesign! und Stichwort: Einheitsbrei. Das Design von WotLk finde ich ja persönlich sehr gelungen, aber warum verfolgt Blizzard diese Einheitsbreipolitik?! Die Itemvielfalt lässt beabsichtigt nach. Typischtes Beispiel Plattenrüstungen. Farblich und wertetechnisch leicht variierend sehen sie doch alle gleich aus. (Ausgenommen sind natürlich die Tsets). Genauso die Stats. die Stoffies wissen was ich meine^^

die Entwicklung die WoW nimmt gefällt mir nicht wirklich, habe mich sehr auf WotLk gefreut, es entäuscht mich auch nicht wirklich aber Blizz hätte es um Welten besser machen können. Naja man kann nicht jedem recht machen, und obwohl alle   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  rumheulen spielts doch trotzdem jeder weiter. Sollte Blizz noch ein weiters Addon herausbringen, spiele ich hoffentlich nicht mehr, denn ich glaube kaum, dass sie noch einen so großen Hasen aus dem Hut zaubern können, der WoW 'retten' kann. Das Spiel, vorausgesetzt es gibt weiterhin Server, wird noch viele Jahre gespielt, da gehe ich stark von aus. Auch wenn es keinen neuen Content geben sollte. Die Grafik ist wie ich finde zeitlos und angenehm. Daran wirds nicht liegen.

Laber rababer: Fazit:

WoW ist noch lange nicht am Boden. Auch wenn das einige vermuten, hoffen oder glaube. Dieser Goldesel verreckt Blizz sicher nicht so schnell. Selbst wenn die Spieleranzahl etwas sinken sollte weil vielleicht die Konkurrenz zulegen kann, wird WoW weiterhin erfolgreich bleiben. Blizz kann sichs nur selbst schwer machen, indem sie das Spiel versauen oder durch das Veröffentlichen von eigenen Konkurrrenzprodukten, ala Diablo oder diesem geheimnisumwogenen MMO Projekt an dem sie arbeiten.

in diesem Sinne

/Welt betreten.


----------



## saibot1207 (2. Februar 2009)

da haste recht


----------



## Fusie (2. Februar 2009)

Na ja, alles wird angeblich leichter, aber Raids stellen noch immer Anforderungen an ihre Mitspieler jenseits von Gut und Böse.
Da fehlt ja teilweise nur noch das man angeben soll warum man mit Charakter X denn Hemd Y gewählt hat und nicht Hemd Z, weil jenes doch viel dynamischer aussehen würde und garantiert auch mehr bringen wird beim Raiden...

Also da kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, auf der einen Seit schreit man rum und heult sich die Augen aus, alles zu leicht und bla bla bla, auf der anderen Seite will man aber nur "Hardcore" Leute mitnehmen?

Na das passt doch irgendwie vorne und hinten nicht zusammen.

OK, mit Blick auf die vielleicht neuen und vielleicht schwereren Instanzen sicher vorausschauend geplant, aber bis die mal da sind, sollte man vielleicht noch auf dem Teppich bleiben.

Und nächste MMO, ich tippe auf "World of Starcraft" mit der Grafik und dem Unterbau von "WoW", damit haben sie dann auch ein Standbein im SciFi Bereich und ziehen vielleicht noch gerade so existenten Spielen damit vollends die letzten Spieler auch noch ab.


----------



## derwaynez (2. Februar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Man erkennt nicht den Hauch eines Mimimi, was den Beitrag umso leserlicher macht.


xDD Ja ne is klar.


----------



## Sheeana (2. Februar 2009)

Hm, wo soll ich anfangen.... 

Ich find WoW immer noch saucool. Ich spiele seit Release und bin selten mehr am Feiern gewesen als mit dem Content des WotLK-Addons. Jap, ich bin eine "casual"-Spielerin. Und um das Ganze noch schlimmer zu machen: Ich spiel wegen der Story. Ich hab jedes Rollenspiel-Buch dazu verschlungen, jede Kurzgeschichte, jedes andere Buch. Ich finde die gesamte Welt einfach nur abolut cool, gut durchdacht, die Hintergründe jeder einzelnen Rasse schlichtweg spitze (..naja, die Draenei vielleicht nicht so ganz, aber im Prinzip sind die auch cool). Seit WotLK bin ich mit jeder neuen Questreihe nur noch am Feiern hinter meinem PC, weil ich wieder ein Stück Geschichte "selbst erleben" durfte, womöglich sogar noch selbst mitentscheiden. Und jedesmal, wenn ich dann wieder vor einer Dungeon-Queste stehe, oder auch nur einer Gruppenqueste, bin ich enttäuscht, weil leider doch niemand einen 1500dps-DD in ein Dungeon mitnimmt. Und weil ich eigentlich nur 10-15 Stunden im Monat spielen kann und damit ist sicher kein Raid zu machen. (Also, manchmal spiele ich mehr, manchmal auch paar Monate gar nicht, wie eben Zeit ist, aber eine Gilde kann man damit einfach nicht haben und schon gar keine Raid-Gilde.) Ganz echt, gäbe es WoW als Single-Player-Version, dann würd' ichs da spielen, nur um zu sehen, ob das, was ich mir vom Meta-Plot zusammengereimt habe, jetzt denn wirklich zutrifft und ob ich die ganzen Intrigen, die laufen wirklich durchblickt habe. Und ich hab bisher maximal so etwa 10 Mal Schlachtfelder betreten und zwar nur mit einem Nachtelfen-Chara und nur Warsong...paßt meines Erachtens nach von der Story sonst einfach nicht dazu (aber das kann man natürlich sehen wie man will, vor allem seit dem WotLK, in dem auch ganz gut rauskommt warum und wie der Krieg immer mehr angeheizt wird...). aber Tausendwinter ist ja wohl nur noch klasse! Was hab ich gelacht mit den ganzen netten Belagerungsmaschinen, Katapulten und was weiß ich. Nur noch spaßig! Das wäre der einzige Mist an einer Single-Player-Version des Spiels, der Spaß würde mir entgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusammenfassung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : Meiner Meinung nach ist Wow keineswegs tot oder präfinal. Es ist witziger und ein größeres Erlebnis als je zuvor. 
Raid-Content? Keine Ahnung, würde gerne die Geschichten darum herum zu Ende bringen und sehen, aber konnte ich noch nie und werde ich auch nie können. Für mich persönlich bräuchte es sowas gar nicht. 
PvP? Lustig, vor allem weil jetzt nicht mehr die ganze Zeit die Städte geraidet werden müssen (am Anfang konnte man irgendwann in Crossroads gar nicht mehr Questen, weil die ganze Stadt dauernd tot war...) und lustige Gimmiks eingebaut wurden. 
Ausrüstung? Öhhhh.... siehe Raid und PvP.... (also keine besondere, schade, das Dudu-Zeug sieht soo cool aus!). 
Erfolge: lustig! Leider braucht man auch für die meisten davon eine Raid-Gruppe (mimimi... niemand will mich mit in ein heroisches Gundrak nehmen...mimimi...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und (das _mußte_ kommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) leider wenig RPler. Aber naja, ist halt so. Muß man das Ganze eben Pen & Paper spielen, da trifft man dann sogar "richtige" Menschen (also, zumindest während des Würfelns, hihi).

Viele Grüße
Casual RPlerin Sheeana


----------



## Vallar (2. Februar 2009)

ich glaube es geht hier nichtmal unbedingt um die "einfachheit" von naxx und co. sondern auch darum das diverse vorquest abgeschafft wurden etc. ich war zb. vorgestern zul farrak...dachte mir "scheiße, hab den hammer vergessen", bin dann nach gadgetzan geritten und siehe da: der hammer hat seinen nutzen verloren!, somit haben sie ne schöne questreihe, wo man auch noch selber überlegen musste komplett abgeschafft..sowas ist doch einfach lächerlich. iczh bin selber ein casual, zocke nicht viel, aber trotzdem gefiel mir das spiel in bc und classic um einiges besser. da gab es noch prequest für ony zb. und man wurde durch ne lange questreihe von instanz zu instanz geschickt um am ende zb. hdz3 oder BT gehen zu können. und jetzt ist man 80 und hat sofort zugang zu allem ohne irgendwelchen anspruch. der "rote faden" ist komplett abgeschafft.. in bc hab ich mir zb. immer gedacht: so jetzt mach ich die quest und die folgequest fertig, dann geh ich noch 2x dahin und dann reichts... jetzt sitz ich die ganze zeit in dalaran rum und warte drauf das ich ne gruppe für die 5. heroinni finde..was anderen gibs ja momentan nicht mehr... ausserdem war es sogar zu begin von bc noch fordernd. man denke da ans bollwerk, wo man direkt nach der 1. mobgruppe nen typen am besten "sheepen" musste, oder kopfnuss etc. man hat doch jetzt fast jeder klass nen duften CC verpasst..wozu? die werden ja eh nichtmehr benötigt... alles in allem finde ich das der content sogar für normale casuals langweilig geworden ist.. jetzt werden nurnoch die leute zufrieden gestellt die früher nie epixxxe bekommen haben, denn jetzt könnt sogar ihr eure tollen epics haben..und seid ihr jetzt zufrieden mit euren wertlosen epics die eh jeder hat? was ist so toll daran? 

naja die comm ist eh recht bescheiden geworden. neid und missgunst herrschen hier. und bevor jetzt einer kommt mit "dann hör doch auf"..das habe ich bereits.

achja, sollte einer auf die idee kommen und jetzt sagen " dann haben wir wenigstens einen wie dich weniger.." einer wie "ich" war auch mal einer von "euch".. ihr vergrault euch gegenseitig mit eurer beschissenen art..denn genau das ist diese art über die sich die leute hier so aufregen...naja egal, ich sprech hier eh gegen eine wand aus naivität und massenverblödung... und jetzt "GIEVE IMBA FLAME PLXX"


----------



## TheBozz (2. Februar 2009)

Naja würd mal sagen wo 
BC war war es schon gut aber seit nordend voll der mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (2. Februar 2009)

TheBozz schrieb:


> Naja würd mal sagen wo
> BC war war es schon gut aber seit nordend voll der mist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"TheBozz",also:
Könntest du mir,bzw. UNS,sagen was du daran Mist findest?


----------



## Peithon (2. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Ist diese heutige Generation wirklich so resistent gegenüber der deutschen Sprache?
> Liegt da wirklich überall nur noch Stroh?
> 
> Ich bin echt nicht sicher ob man darüber lachen sollte, oder nur erschreckt jedem Elterteil und Lehrer, der soviel Dummheit verbrochen haben muß, zu teeren und zu federn.


Wenn ich Mod wäre, dann würde, dann würde ich dich sofort sperren, da du anscheinend diskussionsresistent bist. Bei WoW habe ich natürlich einige "Spinner" kennengelernt, jedoch sehr viele sehr nette und auch gebildete Menschen. Sie alle hier über einen Kamm zu scheren finde ich schon ausgesprochen dreißt!
Mit deinen Posts beleidigst du wirklich im Grunde alle Leute, die einen WoW-Account haben, inklusive dir selber. 

Es gibt nun mal Leute, die eine andere Auffassung haben als du und das solltest du in einer Diskussion akzeptieren. 

Mir z. B. gefallen die Rüstungen und Schwerter bei WoW optisch nicht mehr so gut, weil mir alles zu viel glitzert und zu pompös aussieht. Das ist aber meine subjektive Meinung. Andere wiederum haben Spaß daran, dass die Textturen in einem PC-Spiel wie WoW eben fernab der Realität sind, weil es sich eben um ein Spiel handelt!


----------



## Arben (2. Februar 2009)

Zur Casualdiskussion: 

Ich sehe Casualspieler als Gelegenheitsspieler. Als Spieler, die nicht die Lust oder aber die Zeit haben, jeden Abend lange zu spielen. Das ist kein Verbrechen und auch sonst nicht weiter schlimm, jeder soll spielen wie es ihm Spaß macht oder er es kann.
Auch verstehe ich, wenn jemand, der nicht die Zeit hat viel zu spielen, etwas ungehalten ist, wenn er nicht alles vom Spiel erleben kann oder das Item, was er gerne hätte, ob des Styles oder der Attribute wegen, für ihn quasi unerreichbar ist.
Jedoch halte ich es für absolut schwachsinnig, deswegen das Spiel zu vereinfachen und jedem alles sonst wo hin zu blasen. Das ist absoluter Unfug. Wenn ich keinen Bock auf Lernen habe erhalte ich später eine schlechtere Ausbildung und möglicherweise nicht mein Wunschgehalt, wenn ich keinen Bock habe zu trainieren lande ich eventuell nur beim regionalen Dorfclub anstatt bei Chealsea London.

Die Leistung steht nunmal meisten im Verhältnis zum Ergebnis, wer viel arbeitet bekommt mehr Geld, wer mehr traniert spiel besser Fußball und kann zu einem besseren Club.

Nun war es in WoW auch einmal so, dass Diejenigen die mehr Zeit hatten dementsprechend bessere Items, mehr Gold oder ein schickes Reittier besaßen. Jedoch ist dies derart krass verändert worden, dass selbst wenn man mehr Zeit investiert im Grunde nichts mehr hat, was einen "einzigartig" macht. 

Ihr könnt mir erzählen was ihr wollt, aber währt ihr nich angepisst wenn ihr täglich 9 Stunden im Büro sitzt und im Monat 4000&#8364; Netto habt und ein Kollege der 4 mal die Woche für 4 Stunden Ablage macht 3500&#8364;?

So ähnlich fühlen sich viele der "alten Hasen". 

Ich habe nichts gegen Leute die weniger Spielen als andere. Ich respektiere sie und gehe mit ihnen in Instanzen, Handle oder spiele PvP. Jedoch halte ich die von einigen gestellte Forderung nach Items/Content/whatsoever für unverschämt...

So viel zu den "Casuals" als "Gelegenheitsspieler".


Nun zu den "Casuals" als "IchhabekinenbockundguckenenFilmessePizzaundtelefonieremitmeinerFreundinSpie
lern" (Ich gucke einen Film, esse dabei Pizza und telefoniere mit meiner Freundin - Spieler):

Diese Spieler halte ich für absolute Schmarotzer und jeder von dieser Sorte, der gleiche Item fordert hat einen absoluten Sprung in Schüssel.

Ich zwinge niemanden zu raiden, und wer keinen Bock hat sich Taktiken auszudenken/durchzulesen/erklärt zu bekommen muss nicht raiden.
Jedoch kann ich dann doch nicht erwarten das zu erhalten, was engagierte Spieler durch viel Aufwand, sei es Zeitaufwand oder Skill, erarbeiten. Das ist doch einfach lächerlich. Denn es ist ja nicht so, dass nur ein Kreis von wenigen Erwählten den Raid XY besuchen kann. Nur haben diese Personen, die den Raid X beuschen vorher Instanz Y und Quest Z abgeschlossen und sich den Eintritt zur Instanz verdient.



WoW ist ein Spiel, ja, jedoch fordere ich auch beim Skat mein Gegenüber nicht auf absichtlich zu verlieren, nur weil ich nicht den Bock habe konzentriert zu spielen.


----------



## Peithon (2. Februar 2009)

Wenn du mehr Content möchtest, dann Spende Blizzard genug Geld, damit sie Programmierer und Designer einstellen, die das für dich konzipieren. In meinen Augen ist es schwachsinnig ein Spiel zu entwickeln, bei welchem nur 5% der Leute alles sieht und der Rest nicht mal 50% mitbekommt, wenn alle den gleichen Preis bezahlen. Da wünsche ich mir in einem MMORPG doch viel mehr, dass es mehr Questreihen mit Videosequenzen usw. gibt, die dem Spiel eine größere Tiefe verleihen. 
Die Raidinstanzen verleihen WoW jedenfalls nicht so eine tiefe oder kannst du dich noch daran erinnern, warum Zul-Gurub oder der Echsenkessel entstanden sind?


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> [...] Ich toleriere zb jegliche andere Spielweise, denn es gibt in WoW genügend Möglichkeiten seinen Spielspaß zu finden. Ich und meinesgleichen fanden den im "Powerraiden", "Firstkill-hecheln, etc". Schaffst Du diese Toleranz auch? [...]


Toleranz findest Du hier ja leider nur selten. 
Seltsamerweise aber eher bei denen, die auch kritisieren können was sie eigentlich mögen oder mal gemocht haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peithon (2. Februar 2009)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Jap, Wow liegt im Sterben, ich hoffe, das sie morgen die Server runterfahren, dann gibt es nämlich endlich keine mehr von diesen Mimimi aktionen, die angeblich kein mimimi sein sollen....
> 
> Lustig ist: Wenn Casuals oder wenigspieler was fordern ists "mimimi", wenn Dauerzockende Pros was fordern meist "Konstruktive Kritik"...
> 
> Am Ende ist und bleibt beides unnötiges Lamentieren über ein Spiel...


Vermutlich sind die darüber sauer, dass ihnen quasi die "Subventionen" gestrichen worden sind. Aber warum sollten denn 95% den Spielspaß von 5% der Leute subventionieren? Ich finde es schon sinnvoll, dass sich Blizzard dort anders orientiert. Wenn sie das nicht täten, dann könnten sie nämlich das Problem haben, dass ein Großteil der 95% zu einem Spiel geht, was in anderen Bereichen besser ist. Die 5% haben im Grunde sowieso keine Alternative, also warum für diese Leute unnötig viel Aufwand betreiben?


----------



## Arben (2. Februar 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Vermutlich sind die darüber sauer, dass ihnen quasi die "Subventionen" gestrichen worden sind. Aber warum sollten denn 95% den Spielspaß von 5% der Leute subventionieren? Ich finde es schon sinnvoll, dass sich Blizzard dort anders orientiert. Wenn sie das nicht täten, dann könnten sie nämlich das Problem haben, dass ein Großteil der 95% zu einem Spiel geht, was in anderen Bereichen besser ist. Die 5% haben im Grunde sowieso keine Alternative, also warum für diese Leute unnötig viel Aufwand betreiben?





Jap, wir sind für Unterdrückung von Minderheiten...

Samma, merks du noch wat?


----------



## Serenas (2. Februar 2009)

Ganz Unrecht hat Def (Autor) nicht.
Da ich nie ein PvP-Hoppelhäschen war kann ich nur sagen das mir das Raiden momentan Spaß macht.
Ulduar sollte aber eine ganze Ecke härter werden als Naxx, dann knabbert man länger dran.

Es ist wirklich amüsant mit anzusehen wie der Thread von Tag zu Tag immer mehr anwächst,
45 Seiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Sere


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (2. Februar 2009)

nur frag ich mich gerade, hatten diese 95% vorher keinen spielspaß? oder gehts nur darum: der rennt mit den kriegsgleven rum also will ich es auch, egal ob ich nur einmal die woche spiele? ich meine, wenn ich sowieso nur gelegentlich zocke, reicht dann nicht ein kara, ein gruul, ein maggie? oder heros, die auch nicht besonders schwer waren. muss man dann den 5% von 12 millionen den spielspaß nehmen und alles so nerfen, dass auch die 2 schwereren raids wie bt und sw von jedermann bewältigt werden können? bzw up to date: warum kann naxx/obsi/arch/maly10 für gelegenheitszocker nicht so sein, wie es jetzt ist, also easy und die 25er version richtig knackig für die cracks und pros?


----------



## Arben (2. Februar 2009)

Grana schrieb:


> nur frag ich mich gerade, hatten diese 95% vorher keinen spielspaß? oder gehts nur darum: der rennt mit den kriegsgleven rum also will ich es auch, egal ob ich nur einmal die woche spiele? ich meine, wenn ich sowieso nur gelegentlich zocke, reicht dann nicht ein kara, ein gruul, ein maggie? oder heros, die auch nicht besonders schwer waren. muss man dann den 5% von 12 millionen den spielspaß nehmen und alles so nerfen, dass auch die 2 schwereren raids wie bt und sw von jedermann bewältigt werden können? bzw up to date: warum kann naxx/obsi/arch/maly10 für gelegenheitszocker nicht so sein, wie es jetzt ist, also easy und die 25er version richtig knackig für die cracks und pros?




Weil Gleichberechtigung ganz wichtig is damit der "Casual" glücklich ist.


----------



## oerpli (2. Februar 2009)

Ich muss noch einmal erwähnen, dass ich mit Cyl ca. 99% einer Meinung bin.

Und meiner Meinung nach haben die Pro's das Spiel geprägt. Ich für meinen Teil habe mit WoW angefangen, nachdem ich 2 Firstkillvideos von Nihilum sah (RoS und Illidan) und hab von dem Punkt als ich WoW installiert habe bis ich aufgehört habe versucht meinen Char zu perfektionieren. Ich levelte gemütlich und erinnere mich an jeden Mob den ich von 1-70 getötet habe (Mobgruppe..) und als ich 70 wurde, hab ich mir in 2 Wochen raidfähiges Equip erfarmt, dass ich bis Ende BC zu großen Teilen noch verwendet habe.

Ich schau noch heute, bald 3 Monate nachdem ich mit WoW +/- aufgehört habe noch hin und wieder Videos von Sk, LR und Nihilum an, weil ich es einfach beeindruckend finde, was die damals geschafft haben und ich den guten alten Zeiten nachtrauere.


----------



## Vallar (2. Februar 2009)

auch wieder wahr, aber ich finds schade das kritik am eigenen spiel nichtmehr gestattet ist, seht es doch mal so: er will das spiel nicht schlecht machen damit ihr keinen spaß mehr habt..er will doch nur das sich jemand denkt: hey, er hat recht, es wär doch cool das die leute die vielleicht andere anforderungen haben diese auch bekommen. wir sind doch schließlich eine community, oder? wieso sind alle so agrressiv? immer diese "dann hör doch auf" antworten...wenn er aufhören wollen würde hätte er das längst getan, er möchte nur das das game in manchen bereichen verbessert wird, nicht mehr, nicht weniger...naja ist egal, hier hört eh niemand mehr jemanden zu...alle sind zu sehr auf dem ego trip..aus der comm wird wohl nix mehr, gottseidank hab ich aufgehört^^


----------



## -nora- (2. Februar 2009)

@ Vallar
ich persönlich glaub ja, dass für einige hier wow die reale welt zu sein scheint.. hocken abgekapselt von der welt draußen in ihrem keller und laufen mit ihrer nase im spiel rum.. möcht niemanden persönlich damit angreifen, aber leider hat es den anschein, dass es so is


----------



## oerpli (2. Februar 2009)

-nora- schrieb:


> @ Vallar
> ich persönlich glaub ja, dass für einige hier wow die reale welt zu sein scheint.. hocken abgekapselt von der welt draußen in ihrem keller und laufen mit ihrer nase im spiel rum.. möcht niemanden persönlich damit angreifen, aber leider hat es den anschein, dass es so is


Na und? Hat das irgendwie mit dem Thema zu tun? Ich finde, dass manche Leute keinen Kaffe trinken, obwohl dieser gut schmeckt und sexy macht (George Clooney ololol)


----------



## Sheeana (2. Februar 2009)

Den Grundgedanken normale/heroische Instanz fand ich nicht schlecht, um auch den Pro-Raidern noch Anspruch zu geben. Dann kann jemand, der eine Ini nur wegen der Story "auch mal" durchgemacht haben will "mal durch" (von mir aus gibts dafür auch gerne nur grüne Items   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) und wer wirklich auf Raiden steht und eben auf Items kann immer noch die heftigere Variante wählen. Ich selbst kanns nicht beurteilen, aber ich hab jetzt mehrfach von Freunden gehört und mehrfach gelesen, daß eben leider auch die heroic-Inis nicht mehr so schwer sind. Ein bißchen könnte es aber auch daran liegen, daß man sie als nicht mehr so schwer empfindet. Wir kennen das alle: wenn man anfängt (mit egal welchem Spiel) dann tut man sich schwer und wenn man den Bogen mal raus hat, dann denkt man sich: warum fand ich das früher so schwer? Ist doch easy?. Vielleicht ist das auch ein Teil der jetzt empfundenen Leichtigkeit der Instanzen. wie war das so schön bei Shakes und Fidget: "Hach, damals in Northshire, könnten wir doch nur noch einmal von vorne anfangen!" (oder eben im Tal der Prüfungen oder in Brill oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Peithon (2. Februar 2009)

Grana schrieb:


> nur frag ich mich gerade, hatten diese 95% vorher keinen spielspaß? oder gehts nur darum: der rennt mit den kriegsgleven rum also will ich es auch, egal ob ich nur einmal die woche spiele? ich meine, wenn ich sowieso nur gelegentlich zocke, reicht dann nicht ein kara, ein gruul, ein maggie? oder heros, die auch nicht besonders schwer waren. muss man dann den 5% von 12 millionen den spielspaß nehmen und alles so nerfen, dass auch die 2 schwereren raids wie bt und sw von jedermann bewältigt werden können? bzw up to date: warum kann naxx/obsi/arch/maly10 für gelegenheitszocker nicht so sein, wie es jetzt ist, also easy und die 25er version richtig knackig für die cracks und pros?


Die 5% können doch ebenso mit dem momentanen Kontent leben. 

Woran kann man sich denn bitteschön am meisten bei WoW erinnern? Also bei mir sind es eher Erlebnisse, wie der Einmarsch in Stormwind bei der Onyxiaquestreihe oder die Schlacht um Daroshire in den östlichen Pestländern. Ein 12-Stunden-Alterac, bei welchem einer mal rausgeflogen ist, weil er sich noch eine Schachtel Zigaretten holen musste und dann wieder nicht die Siegerquest abgeben konnte und sich im TS darüber etwas geärgert hat.
An einen bestimmten Bosskill in AQ20 oder Zul Aman kann ich mich dagegen nicht mehr so genau erinnern, weil man dieses öfter hatte. 

Mit der einen neuen Videosequenz geht Blizzard meiner Meinung nach den richtigen Weg und sollte viel mehr in diesem Bereich an Neuerungen schaffen, weil es mehr Leute anspricht, unter dem Strich mehr Geld einnehmen wird und WoW zu etwas einzigartigem bleiben lässt. 

*@Shury:* Bist du der Shury vom abyssischen Rat, der Orkkrieger? Da kann ich mich auch daran gut erinnern, dass wir ein Warsong mal 2:3 verloren haben, weil mir ein Schattenpriester keine Heilung reingedrückt hat, ich aber auf jeden Fall die Flagge hätte abgeben können und im Gegenzug die Horde den Sieg perfekt gemacht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (2. Februar 2009)

Nu als grobe Zusammenfassung des Thrads in Bezug auf 10er soll Casual 25er Pro werden

Pros Arguments:
Moment:
- keine Herausforderung
- wollen gefordert werden
- wollen auch mal vor einem Hinderniss stehen und jubeln wenn eis dann fällt
- Es profitieren nur Casuals
Soll: 
- Im 10er sieht jeder noch den Content
- das Equip wäre nur 0,5 schlechter, also nicht die Welt
- Beide Seiten profutieren. Casuals: kein gejammer von den Pros, weniger DPs fragen, 
da "Pros" und "Cauals" getrennt werden und es ja nur pöhsen "Pros" sind die sowas fragen
Müssen dafür nur etwas Content im 25iger aufgeben. Pros haben wieder was zu tun

Casual Argumente:
- Ist:
- Alles nur uns. Scheiß auf die Minderheit
Soll:
- So bleiben wie es ist.
- Trennung 10er 25er? Buäääääh der hat 0,5 besseres Equip.


Meine kleine subjektive Meinung. Kann mir ja mal gerne jemand wenn aus diesem Post zitieren,
der nen anderes Argument vorzuweisen hat. Gibts glaube ich kein einziges (Trennung 10er 25iger!)

Ich würde eines nennen können. Aber daran hat bis jetzt noch kein einziger ITEMGEILER Casual
gedacht:

Bei so einer Trennung, müssten die Casuals ihren Raid abändern. Wird ja sicher häufig so sein,
dass diese Gilden 25er Raids bereits gebildet haben und die müssten dann auf 2 10er (Leute müssten
aussetzen) oder 3 10er (neue Leute müssten gesucht werden) wechseln. Wär etwas problematisch
aber locker machbar. Dann kann man noch sagen das dass 25iger Feeling anders ist als das 10er
und man deswegen das nicht will. Man könnt halt immernoch so Raiden wäre meine Antwort, aber
etwas zeitverzögert und vielleicht nur bis Mitte 25er. Aber um den Content zu shen würden diese
Gilden eh 10er bis Arthas machen.

Aber nicht EIN EINZIGER hat mal so eine verständliche Argumentation zustande gebracht.

Also wenn ihr den Pros vorwerft Itemgeil zu sein und das sie dem Spiel zuviel beimessen.

BITTE ERSTMAL 10 MINUTEN AN DIE EIGENE NASE FASSEN.

Ps: 
Und sry wegen dem Buäääh das ich den Casuals zugeschrieben habe. Aber so siehts leider für
mich aus. Anders rum kann man das sicher auch zu einigen Pro Spieler Argumenten sagen.

PPS: 
Unter mir stand wohl noch ein Post von Sascha_BO, der eine unterscheidung zwischen den unterschiedlichen Arten
von Casuals gefordert hat. Sprich nicht wie ich alles über einen Kamm Scheren. Ist wohl der Säuberungsaktion zum
Opfer gefallen. Der Post nach Noxiel wird sich darauf bezogen haben. Reine Vermutung.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Februar 2009)

Und wieder Offtopic entfernt. Manche Leuten lernen es wirklich nie....


----------



## Gnutz (2. Februar 2009)

Genau, mein Vorvorposter hat wohl nicht verstanden, dass die Casuals, wie sich mich verstanden habe, es nie um besonders gute Equip ging. Das waren wohl eher die Raider.

Das einzige, was ein kleines Problem darstellt, ist, dass jeder in einem 25er Random-Raid erfolgreich teilnehmen kann, egal wie schlecht er spielt. (Casuals sind meiner Meinung nach nichtmal die schlechtesten Spieler)


€: lol? der über mir hatte doch was zu dem noch weiter oben geschrieben, ihn wiederlegt.
Wie wird Offtopic denn definiert? 
Naja, egal, wär wohl besser, wenn der Thread endlich mal geschlossen wird. Bis auf aneinander vorbeireden und Unverständnis gibt es hier wohl nichts.


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. Februar 2009)

Ich bin´s, der ex-über-Dir   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Keine Ahnung, dabei war ich noch relativ beim Thema. Aber wenns um den unschönen Ton ging könnten die hier den halben Thread löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich versuchs nochmal anders:
Man sollte hier mal unterscheiden zwischen den Casuals, die das akzeptieren was ihnen geboten wird und denen, die scheinbar nie genug kriegen können und all das auch haben wollen, wofür andere lange geackert haben... allerdings ohne viel Einsatz dafür zeigen zu müssen.


----------



## Omidas (2. Februar 2009)

Hab ich auch nicht ganz verstanden, da ich deine Kritik als eigentlich sehr
angebracht fand (Wenn ichs denn richtig verstanden habe)

Mein Post war jetzt wurklich sehr schwarzmalerisch gegenüber den Casuals,
weil beileibe das nicht der Mehrzahl entspricht, sondern eher nur der Mehrzahl
der Leute die hier für die Casuals sprechen.

Weiß natürlch auch, dass einige sehr wohl diskutieren können und teilweise 
auch verständnis zeigen.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Februar 2009)

Sobald User durch bewußt herablässige Art des Schreibens beginnen, die, relativ und für Buffed ziemlich sachliche, Ebene der Diskussion zu stören, und es nur noch um die direkte Konfrontation geht, halte ich es für notwendig ein paar Beiträge um genau diesen Anteil zu editieren bzw. ganz zu löschen, wenn eine Trennung zwischen Polemik und Meinung nicht mehr klar zu erkennen ist. 

Das ständige "/close" bringt insofern nichts, da die User nur indirekt Einfluß auf die Schließung nehmen können, und das endet dann meistens mit Schreibsperren und Verwarnung für die Betroffenen. 
Achja, nur weil hier einige Beiträge noch stehen, heißt das im Umkehrschluß nicht, dass deren Verfasser ungeschoren davon gekommen sind. Big Brother ist watching you.


----------



## Atroniss (2. Februar 2009)

Ganz einfach: je mehr Kommerz,desto einfacher, der größte Teil der WoWler hat nicht viel Zeit und will es leicht...wenn es schwer is tund man wenig Zeit hat,verliert Bliizard die Kunden.

Aber sie wollen halt Geld ganz einfach.


----------



## Vallar (2. Februar 2009)

*Edited by Noxiel*

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1435666

Ich wiederhole mich kein zweites Mal. Kritik wird bitte an die dafür zuständigen Stellen gerichtet, entweder an den betroffenen Moderator oder direkt an den Community Manager, wenn keine Einigung erzielt werden kann. Stänkern im Thread um so das Thema zu entfremden wird nicht toleriert.


----------



## Vallar (2. Februar 2009)

jo sorry, war gerade nur etwas gefrustet und musste mal dampf ablassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so nun aber btt: ich finde das der TE auf jedenfall recht hat, ist doch aber egal wie er das sieht oder? ihr habt euren spaß und der TE bzw. die person aus dem schreiben des TE halt nicht..wo ist das problem? habt ihr angst der er vielleicht durch seine aussage eure ganzen wow-freunde rauszieht? lasst ihn doch seine meinung kundtun und werdet nicht immer gleich so ausfallend und persönlich, im RL beleidigt ihr doch auch nicht irgendwelche leute in der bahn weil sie grad meinen das wow doof ist etc.


----------



## Sven0815 (2. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Falsch. Es ist bei jedem Spiel so, das die Hardcoreler sich für die Basis _halten_. Sie waren es aber nie, dafür ist ihre Zahl zu klein. Es ist aber wahr, das sich ihr Ego umgekehrt proportional zu ihrer Bedeutung verhält.
> 
> Neu an WoW ist, das Blizzard mal auf die Geldbringer hört, weil sie das Spiel noch lange laufen lassen wollen. Und plötzlich finden die ganzen Egomanen, die Spiele für Arbeit halten, für nicht beachtet und schreiben Beiträge in den Foren wie der von TE hier - und wie von Dir.
> 
> Leute, um es noch mal klar zu sagen: Spinner die statt spielen arbeiten wollen, will keiner haben - haut ab und laßt uns an WoW weiter Spaß haben!



 Ah da gabs vor Jahren schon schöne Diplomarbeiten über CS und andere Internetspiele, da kannst du genau das nachlesen, nämlich das sich ohne die "Hardcore" Basis nix wirklich entwickeln kann in diesen Spielen.


----------



## Peithon (3. Februar 2009)

Sven0815 schrieb:


> Ah da gabs vor Jahren schon schöne Diplomarbeiten über CS und andere Internetspiele, da kannst du genau das nachlesen, nämlich das sich ohne die "Hardcore" Basis nix wirklich entwickeln kann in diesen Spielen.



Tja, das halte ich für schlichtweg falsch. Diese ganzen empirischen Untersuchungen beachten viel zu wenig Variablen. Der große Erfolg der MMORPGs liegt in der festen Community. Es gibt einige Leute, die man von WoW nicht zu einem anderen MMORPG rüberbekommen würde, auch wenn das in allen Bereichen besser ist, weil sie eben schon 3 Jahre WoW spielen und hier ihre Pappenheimer kennen. ^^

Wenn WoW keine Raidinstanzen hätte, dann wäre es immer noch ein faszinierendes Spiel, vermutlich würden dann einpaar mehr Leute Arena machen. Nur weil das "kleine dicke Raidkind" über die letzten Jahre mit Raidcontend vollgestopft wurde und nun etwas auf Diät gesetzt wird, geht noch lange nicht die Welt bei WoW unter. 

Im übrigen ist auch die Frage, ob nicht eher das Spiel die "Hardcore-Basis" schafft bzw. die Grundlage dazu bietet, als dass die "Hardcore-Basis" das Spiel macht. Wenn man sich das alte PvP-System ansieht und mit dem heutigen PvP-Verhältnissen vergleicht, dann würde ich eher zur ersten Vermutung tendieren, obwohl es natürlich immer noch einige Stammgruppen bieten, die PvP auf "Elite-Niveau" bieten. ;D

Ich hätte übrigens einen Vorschlag für einen vernünftigen Titel für diese Thematik: *Der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Raidinstanzen stagniert* Das könnten alle dann bestätigen. Dann könnte man noch gucken was alles andere an WoW zu bemängeln ist und dann müsste man alle Spieler fragen, was sie davon zuerst geändert haben möchten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (3. Februar 2009)

Vallar schrieb:


> ..... aber ich finds schade das kritik am eigenen spiel nichtmehr gestattet ist ......



Das ist so nicht wahr! Wer sagt das Du keine Meinung haben darfst? Ich finde es nur ne frechheit anderen Leuten seine Meinung aufdrücken zu wollen und obiges is ja wohl das typische Argument der Leute dennen man nu nich mehr auf 30yard`s Entfernung ansehen kann wie pro sie doch sind und rumheulen.

Es ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht war das es keine Herausforderungen gibt! Macht doch Naxx 25 ohne Equip dann werden wir ja sehen wie pro Ihr seit.

MfG


----------



## Shintuargar (3. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Fazit: Der fade Beigeschmack bleibt, daß Blizzard mit WoW nur noch bis zum Erscheinen von D3 möglichst viel abgreifen will und dies geht am besten von nem 12-jährigen Taschengeldbeutel, oder von manchen Gelegenheitszockern ohne (wirkliche) Langzeitmotivationschance.



Der Eindruck könnte entstehen, aber er täuscht meiner Meinung nach.

Diablo 3 und WoW ähneln sich nur äußerlich (Itemsammeltrieb). Für viele WoW-Zocker ist Diablo als Hack&Slay uninteressant. Der zweite Punkt ist: Für Diablo 3 werden bei weitem nicht so große Resourcen genutzt werden, wie Blizzard es bei WoW tun muss (Server, Gamemaster etc.). Die Diablofans erwarten sicherlich, dass der Zugang zum battlenet weiterhin kostenlos nutzbar bleibt. Mir ist derzeit nicht bekannt, das Blizzard anderes plant.

Das bedeutet also, bei Diablo würde Blizzard nur noch am Hauptspiel und an etwaigen Addons verdienen. Warum also eine Kuh (WoW) nur noch bis Diablo 3 melken, wenn sie theoretisch noch länger zu melken geht? Die Frage die sich weiterhin stellt, wird Diablo 3 nochmal so ein Erfolg wie seine Vorgänger, in Zeiten von MMOs? Nicht vergessen, die Multiplayervariante von Diablo war seinerzeit sehr beliebt, weil es kaum Alternativen gab.

Irgendwer hat mal hier geschrieben, dass WoW heutzutage zerissen würde, wenn es heute releast wäre. Da hat er wohl gar nicht mal unrecht. Diablo 3 wird aufgrund seiner Fanbase kein Rohrkrepierer. Das sicher nicht. Aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass es WoW den Schneid abkauft. Dafür gibt es zu viele Spieler, denen Hack&Slay nicht gefällt.

Vielleicht will Blizzard mit dem leichten Schwierigkeitsgrad von WoW die Leute gameplaytechnisch schon auf Diablo 3 vorbereiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einloggen, metzeln, looten.


----------



## Totemkrieger (3. Februar 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht wahr! Wer sagt das Du keine Meinung haben darfst? Ich finde es nur ne frechheit anderen Leuten seine Meinung aufdrücken zu wollen und obiges is ja wohl das typische Argument der Leute dennen man nu nich mehr auf 30yard`s Entfernung ansehen kann wie pro sie doch sind und rumheulen.
> 
> Es ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht war das es keine Herausforderungen gibt! Macht doch Naxx 25 ohne Equip dann werden wir ja sehen wie pro Ihr seit.
> 
> MfG



Also manchmal frage ich mich wirklich ob nachgedacht wird bevor jemand auf "Antwort hinzufügen" drückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was passt dir daran nicht,wenn jemand sachlich,ausführlich und ehrlich seine Meinung dazu in Schfriftform bringt?(und ich finde Cyl hat es einfach passend formuliert).Dieses Forum wird doch als Diskussionsplattform genutzt,wieso gibt es dann immer mal ein paar User die "Meinung sagen" und "Meinung aufzwängen" nicht unterscheiden können ?Wieder mal eine Antwort auf einen wirklich gut verfassten Post,die einfach sehr ignorrant auftritt.
Und das Argument"Dann macht halt Naxx ohne Equip" ist wieder mal ein Paradebeispiel dafür, das manche Spieler echt nicht verstehen worum es hier geht.
Klar ich lass beim nächsten Fußballspiel den Ball weg,ist ja ohne viel schwieriger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es wurde schon mehrmals und sehr ausführlich argumentiert und erklärt worum es diesen Spielern überhaupt geht.Wen es wirklich interessiert und er/sie nicht nur mit dem Mainstream schwimmt,der jenige wird sich auch mal die Mühe machen, mehr als nur einen Post zu lesen und daraufhin zu (ver)urteilen.


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. Februar 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Es ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht war das es keine Herausforderungen gibt! *Macht doch Naxx 25 ohne Equip *dann werden wir ja sehen wie pro Ihr seit.


Toller Vorschlag, das ist wieder typischer Fanboystandart... dafür hast Du dir glatt 100 Gummipunkte verdient. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Shintuargar schrieb:


> Der Eindruck könnte entstehen, aber er täuscht meiner Meinung nach.
> Diablo 3 und WoW ähneln sich nur äußerlich (Itemsammeltrieb)...
> FULLQUOTE (siehe oben)


Ich denke auch, daß DIABLO keine wirkliche Konkurenz für WoW wird (auch garnicht sein soll) und Blizzard die WoW-Kuh noch solange melken wird bis ihr nächstes *MMO*RP*G* erscheint. WoW ist ab 6 .... sorry, ab 12 natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und D3 wird vor allem erstmal die alten Hasen ansprechen (und bittebittebitte mind. ein FSK 16 erhalten!). Und ich hoffe, daß D3 von der WoW-Kiddy-Fraktion weitestgehend verschont bleibt, sonst patchen sie die Nummer auch noch zu Tode und die Foren enden ähnlich wie hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peithon (3. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte den Titel eher in "anspruchsvolles Raiden in WoW ist tot" umbenennen.



Ja, das aber schon mit der Einführung der Aggrometer. In Bwl musste man noch ohne diese Tools auskommen und hat es bei einem Boss trotzdem geschafft 4 Tanks über der Aggro des Raids zu halten. Im BC war es dann ja schon in jedem Raid Standart. Ich habe es nie verstanden, warum sich die Leute den Spielspaß damit genommen haben. Wo ist da denn noch der Nervenkitzel? "Kann ich den Feuerball noch raushauen, oder sind 4 Crits erstmal genug?" Ich habe seitdem es diese Tools gibt etwa 90% weniger Spielspaß bei Bosskämpfen, obwohl dieses Aggrosystem von Blizzard schon wirklich gut umgesetzt wurde.


----------



## Shintuargar (3. Februar 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe, daß D3 von der WoW-Kiddy-Fraktion weitestgehend verschont bleibt, sonst patchen sie die Nummer auch noch zu Tode und die Foren enden ähnlich wie hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also da vertrete ich die Meinung, je höher die Alterseinstufung, umso mehr "Kiddys" wird es anziehen. Das ist schließlich cooler, als ein Spiel zu spielen welches ab 12 freigegeben ist. Da erinnere ich mich an AoC in seinen Anfangstagen.

@Peithon

Oh ja, daran kann ich mich auch noch erinnern. Bei uns gab es dann so Regeln wie "Erst Damage wenn der Mob 5x Rüstungs zerreißen drauf hat". Trotzdem haben manche noch Aggro gezogen. Bei Vael in BWL hatte Threatmeter die Sache später enorm erleichtert. Ich kenn den auch noch ohne, das war eine ganz andere Nummer wegen der Übergabe (spottbar war der ja nicht, wenn ich mich recht entsinne und den Kampf so u.a. schwierig machte)

Wäre übrigens durchaus eine interessante Frage, wie diverse Raids heutzutage ohne jegliche Hilfeaddons zurecht kommen würden. Ok, in Naxx ging das sicherlich auch gut ohne. Aber Malygos wäre ohne Threatmeter sicher interessant, wenn die DD'ler in zwei Funkenresten stehend anfangen zu nuken. Das ist in WotLK derzeit die einzige Stelle, wo man den Tank gefährlich nah kommt und Jäger die Irreführung auf CD halten sollten.


----------



## Peithon (3. Februar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Also da vertrete ich die Meinung, je höher die Alterseinstufung, umso mehr "Kiddys" wird es anziehen. Das ist schließlich cooler, als ein Spiel zu spielen welches ab 12 freigegeben ist. Da erinnere ich mich an AoC in seinen Anfangstagen.
> 
> @Peithon
> 
> ...


Ich fand es daher auch sehr interessant als Tank 3 oder Tank 4 bei dem zu spielen, weil man da einerseits genug Aggro machen musste, um den Raid hinter sich zu lassen und andererseits den nach der Absprache vor einem positionierten Tank nicht überholen durfte. Das war so ein Ritt auf Messersschneide.

Doof fand ich auch für Zul Aman immer jemanden zu suchen, der die nötige Ausrüstung mitbringt. Das erledigt sich nun ja zum Glück auch von selber. Diese Situationen, wie: "Unsere beiden Magier fehlen, der Raid muss deshalb heute ausfallen!", gibt es mit dem momentanen System dann ja nicht so häufig.


----------



## selince (3. Februar 2009)

Also was er sagt hat schon Hand und Fuss.

Aber was mich an meisten Stört sind dieses AOE Trashmobs Gruppen in 10er/25er.
Das macht irgenwie kein spass und ist auch nicht gerade anspruchsvoll, schade:-/

Allerdings habe ich immernoch Spass an Raids dies liegt aber auch nur daran, dass wir bei uns im raid vernüftige und lustige Spieler haben.

Mal abwarten was in der nächsten Zeit kommt.


----------



## Fusssi (3. Februar 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Was passt dir daran nicht,wenn jemand sachlich,ausführlich und ehrlich seine Meinung dazu in Schfriftform bringt?...............



Mir passt nich wenn Leute die mit ihren Argumenten nich durch kommen sagen man dürfe ja keine Meinung haben!



> Es wurde schon mehrmals und sehr ausführlich argumentiert und erklärt worum es diesen Spielern überhaupt geht.Wen es wirklich interessiert und er/sie nicht nur mit dem Mainstream schwimmt,der jenige wird sich auch mal die Mühe machen, mehr als nur einen Post zu lesen und daraufhin zu (ver)urteilen.



Nicht mit dem Mainstream schwimmen und WoW spielen? LOL!

Und @Sascha_BO: Was soll an dem Vorschlag falsch sein? Ihr seit doch so pro das Euch das Testosteron ausm Rechner tropft.
Wenn ich mit t7.5 rum renne und heule das die ini in der ich das bekomme jetzt zu leicht ist dann frag ich mich warum man dann vorher da rein is?

Kinder lehrnen Fahrrad fahren damit sie es dann können nich weil sie noch mit 30 die Spannung lieben immer noch evtl. dabei aufs Maul zu fliegen.

MfG


----------



## marcloker (3. Februar 2009)

sorry, aber wie kann wow im sterben liegen wenn hier alleine 46 seiten darüber diskutiert wird?


----------



## Thrainan (3. Februar 2009)

oerpli schrieb:


> Ich muss noch einmal erwähnen, dass ich mit Cyl ca. 99% einer Meinung bin.
> 
> Und meiner Meinung nach haben die Pro's das Spiel geprägt. Ich für meinen Teil habe mit WoW angefangen, nachdem ich 2 Firstkillvideos von Nihilum sah (RoS und Illidan) und hab von dem Punkt als ich WoW installiert habe bis ich aufgehört habe versucht meinen Char zu perfektionieren. Ich levelte gemütlich und erinnere mich an jeden Mob den ich von 1-70 getötet habe (Mobgruppe..) und als ich 70 wurde, hab ich mir in 2 Wochen raidfähiges Equip erfarmt, dass ich bis Ende BC zu großen Teilen noch verwendet habe.
> 
> Ich schau noch heute, bald 3 Monate nachdem ich mit WoW +/- aufgehört habe noch hin und wieder Videos von Sk, LR und Nihilum an, weil ich es einfach beeindruckend finde, was die damals geschafft haben und ich den guten alten Zeiten nachtrauere.



Mag sein das "Pros" oder solche die sich dafür halten das Spiel geprägt haben. Aber das auftreten dieser Leute und die immer wieder angeprangerte ach doch so schlechte community lassen da die Frage zu, wie haben sie das Spiel geprägt? Gut, oder schlecht?
Ich denke mal eher schlecht. Nicht jeder der "gut" und viel Spielt ist gleich nen Arsch. Aber viele treten gegenüber vermeintlich schlechteren Spielern arrogand, herablassend und beleidigend auf. Dieser Thread hier ist ein hervoragendes Beispiel dafür. 
Wenn also Menschen, die glauben es sei was besonderes ne Inni schneller zu clearen als jemand anderes der Spaß verdorben wird und diese die Community evtl verlassen begrüße ich das ausdrücklich. 
Ich habe einfach ein Problem damit wenn leute mit nicht-Leistungen posen. 
Sorry, es ist und war nie etwas besonderes Sunwell zu clearen. Mit etwas Zeit und ein wenig theorycraft kann das jeder. Nur nimmt sich nicht jeder die zeit nur liest nicht jeder formelsammlungen und packt den Taschenrechner aus. 
Wer willdarf das ja gerne tun, aber er braucht einfach nicht meinen deswegen irgendwas geleistet zu haben. Die Bewegungsabläufe sind nicht schwer und in aller Regel schnell zu lernen, war so, ist so, wird wohl auch so bleiben. 
rausfinden welche stats ich brauche, ebenfalls leicht. die mathematik hinter WoW ist nicht schwer. Gut, die Mathematikkentnisse des durchschnitsbürgers nicht nicht hoch, aber dafür reichts doch allemal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man also eine herausvorderung sucht, dann war man schon immer falsch bei WoW, da echte Leistung hier noch nie erbracht werden konnten. 
Daher gibt es überhauptkeine Grundlage sich zu beschweren.


----------



## softcake_orange (3. Februar 2009)

Auch wenn er mit vielen Dingen Recht hat, so wäre es beim nächsten Mal vielleicht möglich, nicht nur zu kritisieren, sondern dazu auch mal konstruktive Verbesserungsvorschläge zu machen? Ansonsten ist das nichts weiter als eine Kritik, die niemand ernst nimmt. Das Ganze erinnert mich irgendwie an Filmkritiker, die deren Job keinerlei Daseinsberechtigung hat. Denn solange die Masse das Spiel so mag wie es ist (und dies sind nun mal zum Großteil Casual Gamer), wird sich gar nichts ändern. Eines liest man jedoch sehr häufig zwischen den Zeilen: Wir wollen nicht, dass Casual Gamer für ihr Casual Gameplay auch noch belohnt werden. Die Pros, für die alles viel zu leicht ist, haben nur Angst, dass der Casual Gamer innerhalb kurzer Zeit ebenfalls mit den gleichen Epics rumrennt. Dabei ist das Spiel für echte Casuals doch eigentlich schwer genug. Das nach dem 1000stem try and error jeder Boss irgendwann zum Farmmob wird ist doch klar. Und wenn einem Blizzards Ideen nicht gefallen, kann man immer noch andere MMOS zocken.


----------



## Totemkrieger (3. Februar 2009)

> Was soll an dem Vorschlag falsch sein? Ihr seit doch so pro das Euch das Testosteron ausm Rechner tropft.
> Wenn ich mit t7.5 rum renne und heule das die ini in der ich das bekomme jetzt zu leicht ist dann frag ich mich warum man dann vorher da rein is?
> 
> Kinder lehrnen Fahrrad fahren damit sie es dann können nich weil sie noch mit 30 die Spannung lieben immer noch evtl. dabei aufs Maul zu fliegen.



Und wieder einmal wird nicht versucht über den eigenen Tellerand hinaus zu schauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Pro" ist in diesem Thread doch nur das Pseudonym für Raider oder "Viel-Spieler" und hat eigendlich nichts damit zu tun das diese Spieler ihr Geld mit WoW verdienen.
Und ich mein wär nach den zig Posts von "Pros",in denen ausführlich erklärt wurde,worum es denen geht,immer noch mit solchen Kommentaren kommt,hat anscheinend nichts verstanden.
Ich versuch schon garnicht mehr auf sowas einzugehen,weil ich eigendlich nur wiederholen würde,was auf vorrigen Seiten schon erklärt wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (3. Februar 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Auch wenn er mit vielen Dingen Recht hat, so wäre es beim nächsten Mal vielleicht möglich, nicht nur zu kritisieren, sondern dazu auch mal konstruktive Verbesserungsvorschläge zu machen? Ansonsten ist das nichts weiter als eine Kritik, die niemand ernst nimmt. Das Ganze erinnert mich irgendwie an Filmkritiker, die deren Job keinerlei Daseinsberechtigung hat. Denn solange die Masse das Spiel so mag wie es ist (und dies sind nun mal zum Großteil Casual Gamer), wird sich gar nichts ändern. Eines liest man jedoch sehr häufig zwischen den Zeilen: Wir wollen nicht, dass Casual Gamer für ihr Casual Gameplay auch noch belohnt werden. Die Pros, für die alles viel zu leicht ist, haben nur Angst, dass der Casual Gamer innerhalb kurzer Zeit ebenfalls mit den gleichen Epics rumrennt. Dabei ist das Spiel für echte Casuals doch eigentlich schwer genug. Das nach dem 1000stem try and error jeder Boss irgendwann zum Farmmob wird ist doch klar. Und wenn einem Blizzards Ideen nicht gefallen, kann man immer noch andere MMOS zocken.



Besser kann man dem TE nicht antworten - Du hast mit allen Sätzen 100% recht und kannst das auch noch in klarem, fehlerfreiem Deutsch formulieren. 

Eigentlich kann der Thread hier zu!


----------



## Totemkrieger (3. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Besser kann man dem TE nicht antworten - Du hast mit allen Sätzen 100% recht und kannst das auch noch in klarem, fehlerfreiem Deutsch formulieren.
> 
> Eigentlich kann der Thread hier zu!



die ersten 2 Sätze ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Rest ist wieder nur dieses typische  über einen Kamm scheren "Alle Raider haben ja nur Angst das jemand genauso so gutes Eq trägt wie sie".
Das ist für mich nicht sachlich ,sondern voreingenommen und von daher unterscheidet es ihn nicht von einem 





> Das Ganze erinnert mich irgendwie an Filmkritiker, die deren Job keinerlei Daseinsberechtigung hat.


----------



## Soylent (3. Februar 2009)

Totgesagte leben länger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber an den Aussagen ist schon was wahres dran. Spaß hab ich trotzdem (jedenfalls derzeit noch). Ich würde auch sagen, dass das Konzept "Bring the player, not the class" derbst nicht umgesetzt wurde. Wenn ich dann in Blueposts lese "We consider Replenishment mandatory." , dann passt das wohl nicht ganz zusammen.

Und dass sie es ernst meinen, musste ich leider an der kürzlichen regelrecht peinlichen Performance an Saphiron 10er mit Spielern, die zu 80% 25er equiped sind feststellen: Heiler oom, MT tot.


----------



## Shintuargar (3. Februar 2009)

In dem Zusammenhang passt eventuell auch eine blaue Antwort aus dem offiziellen Forum:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...d=3#78397206757



> [...]
> Unser Entwicklerteam arbeitet zurzeit sehr hart an Ulduar. Die Instanz wird riesig. Für alle, die über Naxxramas hinaus wollen und neue Herausforderungen suchen, wird Ulduar der richtige Ort sein. Um ein bisschen Geduld müssen wir euch aber bitten.
> 
> Nach der ersten großen Erweiterung von The Burning Crusade war unser Plan, neue Instanzen in Wrath of the Lich King etwas stärker zu verteilen. So sollte es nicht mehr zuviel neuen Inhalt auf einmal geben (so geschehen beim Start von The Burning Crusade). Auch möchten wir extrem lange Zeitspannen vermeiden, in denen keine neuen Schlachtzüge hinzugefügt werden (so geschehen nach dem Start von The Burning Crusade).
> ...


----------



## Lari (3. Februar 2009)

> Ulduar soll so schwierig werden, dass eine *durchschnittliche* Gilde mehrere Wochen daran zu knabbern hat.


Ensidia wird wieder durchpreschen, die Core-Raidgilden relativ kurz danach auch durch sein. Zeitspanne 2 Wochen bis 1 Monat eventuell. Und dann? Geht der gleiche Mist wieder von vorne los.
Guides erscheinen im Internet, es wird wieder stumpf nachgespielt, allen ist es zu einfach...
Core Spieler brüsten sich mit "Wir sind durch!" und eine Woche später "WoW ist langweilig!". Versuche ihnen nahezulegen, dass WoW kein Core-Spiel ist werden herzlichst ignoriert, die "gute alte Zeit" herbeiersehnt.


----------



## Totemkrieger (3. Februar 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang passt eventuell auch eine blaue Antwort aus dem offiziellen Forum:
> 
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...d=3#78397206757




schön das sie sich endlich mal äußern,allerdings ist man nach lesen des Posts genauso schlau wie vorher 
Wie definiert man eine Durschnittsgilde?
Wie definiert man mehrere Wochen?
Wieder auf Blizzardmanier die nervösen,gelangweilten Spieler befriedigt.
So formuliert das man sich jederzeit wieder anders entscheiden kann.Naja was solls...

Diese Antwort zum dem Post find ich sehr treffend



> Und hier setzt genau wieder das Problem an.
> 
> Blizz versucht wieder die Spieler bei der Stange zu halten. Diemal halt durch "nichts sagen".
> Es werden bewusst solche Audrücke benutzt um ja Interpretationsspielraum zu haben. Es kann jetzt heißen:
> ...


Zitat Bierdeckel


----------



## Shintuargar (3. Februar 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> schön das sie sich endlich mal äußern,allerdings ist man nach lesen des Posts genauso schlau wie vorher
> Wie definiert man eine Durschnittsgilde?
> Wie definiert man mehrere Wochen?
> Wieder auf Blizzardmanier die nervösen,gelangweilten Spieler befriedigt.
> So formuliert das man sich jederzeit wieder anders entscheiden kann.Naja was solls...



Ich persönlich denke, Lari kommt seiner Annahme schon recht nahe. Ulduar wird sicherlich im Schwierigkeitsgrad ansteigen, wird aber die "Hardcore-Raider" vor keine lange Aufgabe stellen.

Der Post geht übrigens noch weiter, wollte nur mal den relevanten Teil reinstellen.


----------



## Exomia (3. Februar 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> schön das sie sich endlich mal äußern,allerdings ist man nach lesen des Posts genauso schlau wie vorher
> Wie definiert man eine Durschnittsgilde?
> Wie definiert man mehrere Wochen?
> Wieder auf Blizzardmanier die nervösen,gelangweilten Spieler befriedigt.
> So formuliert das man sich jederzeit wieder anders entscheiden kann.Naja was solls...




Alleine 6 meiner 12 Bekannten welche wow spielen, haben Naxx noxh nixht clear.  Das liegt nicht nur an fehlenden Mitgliedern, sonder auch an Zeit und spielweise. Für alle Raidgilden welche pre WotlK schon bestanden haben war der Content wirklich einfach, auch für die Gilden welche sich nach dem Patch als Raidgilde schimpften war es nicht immer eine große Herrausvorderung. Dennoch gibt es immer noch genügen Spieler welche noch nicht 80 oder gerade erst 80 sind. Ich denke mal gut 70% der Leute welche aktiv in Foren unterwegs sind Raiden auch und sei es nur nebenher, mit guten RND Gruppen welche etwas Equip haben schafft man Naxx auch so. Heißt dennoch nicht das es alle gesehen haben!


----------



## Totemkrieger (3. Februar 2009)

Exomia schrieb:


> Alleine 6 meiner 12 Bekannten welche wow spielen, haben Naxx noxh nixht clear.  Das liegt nicht nur an fehlenden Mitgliedern, sonder auch an Zeit und spielweise. Für alle Raidgilden welche pre WotlK schon bestanden haben war der Content wirklich einfach, auch für die Gilden welche sich nach dem Patch als Raidgilde schimpften war es nicht immer eine große Herrausvorderung. Dennoch gibt es immer noch genügen Spieler welche noch nicht 80 oder gerade erst 80 sind. Ich denke mal gut 70% der Leute welche aktiv in Foren unterwegs sind Raiden auch und sei es nur nebenher, mit guten RND Gruppen welche etwas Equip haben schafft man Naxx auch so. Heißt dennoch nicht das es alle gesehen haben!




Und was soll mir das jetzt sagen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie Blizz ihren Durschnitt definiert weiß trotzdem keiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peithon (3. Februar 2009)

Um den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu erhöhen sollten sich die Leute, die das möchten, wirklich erstmal für ein Verbot von Aggrometern, Buff-Tools und Bosstimern einsetzen. Dann würdet Ihr auf jeden Fall einen größeren Anspruch brauchen, um die Bosse zu legen. Guides dürften durch die Mitglieder des Raids natürlich auch nicht gelesen werden. Die Truppe, die es dann immer noch schaffen würde die Raidinstanzen locker zu bewerkstelligen,  wäre wirklich gut.

Die Raidinstanzen sind von Blizzard sicher so angelegt, dass man sie ohne diese Hilfsmittel schaffen kann. 

Die Zeiten, in denen man anderen Raids nach Hinweisen für diesen oder jenen Boss gefragt hat, ist im Zeitalter der Buffed-Show und Instanzen-Guides mehr oder weniger vorbei.


----------



## Thrainan (3. Februar 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Wie Blizz ihren Durschnitt definiert weiß trotzdem keiner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der durschnitt nach Blizz definition wird mehrere Wochen für Ulduar brauchen. Sofern wir rausbekommen ob mehere Wochen 3 oder 10 Wochen sind, haben wir die deffinition 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asszudemi (3. Februar 2009)

Tidoc schrieb:


> gäääääääähn
> 
> nur weil einigen persöhnlich das spiel nicht mehr gefällt liegt es im sterben...



mit einigen meinst du wahrscheinlich 99% aller leute die mit ihren gilde ne einigermaßen erfahrene Raidgilde haben 
momentan ist es wirklich wie beschrieben ein einsammeln. Ich bin "eigentlich" mitglied einer progressiven Raidgilde 
und Progress bedeutet für uns Mittwoch rein naxx in 3 stunden clearen donnrstag malygos killen und sartharion mit 3 adds und dann wieder eine woche warten 

es ist wirklich verdammt einfach zur zeit


----------



## Sprite13 (3. Februar 2009)

Geschikt argumentiert ? Pah !

In den ersten Zeile beschwert er sich das PvE wäre zu leicht und Casuals würden verwöhnt werden ...

... ein paar Zeilen weiter meint er wieder Blizz hätte alle Casuals ausgerottet. Ich muss zugeben : Ja, ich habe mit WoW aufgehört. Aber nicht aus den gennanten Gründen. Ich finde die Community sogar recht nett. Nein, es war einfach die Monotonie die mich mit WoW aufhören lassen hat. Mit geschlagenen 77 Leveln verging mir einfach die Lust. Wenn man den "mimimi" Leuten glauben darf, heißt das : WoW wird immer schlechter und bekommt immer mehr Spieler. No comment.

Ich spiele HdRo , was , zugegener maßen, auch kleine bis große Macken hat. Und ich könnte nicht sagen welches von beiden Spielen besser wäre. Wie schon von Peithon gesagt ist es Fluch und gleichzeitig Segen, dass man heute jede Ini schon in- und auswendig kennt, bevor man überhaupt einen Fuß reingesetzt hat.

Gott, asszudemi ! Stell dir vor Naxx wäre so bockschwer das ihr wipet wie sonst was! Tja dann würde hier wieder rumgeheult werden "Blizz bevorzugt Hardcore-Zocker". Damals konnten Randomgruppen die T3 bzw. T6 Inis vergessen, und so oder so ähnlich wird es auch diesmal sein. Blizzard ist ein der besten Entwicklerteams der Welt, wer das nicht glaubt, wendet sich einfach mal an Leute mit Ahnung.


----------



## Nobok (3. Februar 2009)

asszudemi schrieb:


> mit einigen meinst du wahrscheinlich 99% aller leute die mit ihren gilde ne einigermaßen erfahrene Raidgilde haben
> momentan ist es wirklich wie beschrieben ein einsammeln. Ich bin "eigentlich" mitglied einer progressiven Raidgilde
> und Progress bedeutet für uns Mittwoch rein naxx in 3 stunden clearen donnrstag malygos killen und sartharion mit 3 adds und dann wieder eine woche warten
> 
> es ist wirklich verdammt einfach zur zeit


Eine Frage aus Neugier. Spielt ihr mit Addons? Boss-Timer, Healbot usw. Wenn ja dann benutzt mal kein einziges Addon um ein Vergleich zu machen ob es immer noch einfach ist.


----------



## Zomgolololadin (3. Februar 2009)

Beantworten wir die Sache doch ma so ,

in einem Thread auf eienr Fan-site sprich buffed.de sind bereits 47 Seiten in diesem ebend geschrieben worden ob WoW tot sei.
Wäre dies der Fall wieso schreiben so viele überhaupt dazu, Argumentation war gut formluiert aber alt und eigentlich nur in saubere Worte gehülltes "Bla bla"

WoW ist nicht tot und selbst mit D3 auf was ja viele warten und annehmen, dass WoW spätestens dann dem Ende entgegen fiebern wird, täuscht sich auch weiterhin ,denn das Sucht Potential sowie durch Gildenleben und Co. geschaffene Communities woraus Freundschaften etc bestehen werden viele Leute bei Laune halten auch , wenn sich das Spiel technisch kaum verändert.

Zur Not wirds noch eine Grafikanpassung geben wie bei EvE-Online und weiter gehts und das bestimmt noch einige Jahre....

D2-Server sind ja auch noch aktiv..


----------



## Technocrat (3. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Guides erscheinen im Internet, es wird wieder stumpf nachgespielt, allen ist es zu einfach...



Ich glaube, hier hast Du den Finger auf einer der Wunden. Wenn die Encounter so wären, das man sie nicht nachspielen kannn als würde man "malen nach Zahlen", man also keine gültigen Guides schreiben kann, dann wäre das Problem gelöst. Auch das Problem, das ich mit Instanzen habe: nach spätestens dem dritten Mal finde ich sie schnarchlangweilig, als würde ich denselben Film zum x-tem mal sehen ("Achtung! Gleich kommt die Szene mit der Tortenschlacht!") und sie könnten auch nicht einfach werden, weil man die Moves irgendwann auswendig kann (so machen die Elitegilden das nämlich). Also muß Blizzard weit mehr Zufall in die Instanzen bringen, z.B. für jeden Boss 20 oder 30 gleichschwere Programme (reiner Zufall geht nicht da es sonst unfair werden könnte), die sich ähneln. Dann müßte man intelligent nach Situation spielen und Guides wären für Reißwolf. Wenn man 30 Bosse mit je 30 Programmen ausstattet, dann sind das 900 Programme... das kann sich keiner merken.


----------



## Totemkrieger (3. Februar 2009)

Zomgolololadin schrieb:


> Beantworten wir die Sache doch ma so ,
> 
> in einem Thread auf eienr Fan-site sprich buffed.de sind bereits 47 Seiten in diesem ebend geschrieben worden ob WoW tot sei.
> Wäre dies der Fall wieso schreiben so viele überhaupt dazu, Argumentation war gut formluiert aber alt und eigentlich nur in saubere Worte gehülltes "Bla bla"
> ...



wie schon oft erwähnt ist die Threadüberschrift vll nicht passend gewählt.



> Wäre dies der Fall wieso schreiben so viele überhaupt dazu



Weil nirgendwo erwähnt wird das die Community tot ist,sonder diverse Bereiche des Spiels   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peithon (3. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Du sagst mit Deinem Post nichts anderes als:
> 
> 
> -Spielt Fußball ohne Fußballschuhe, dann wirds wieder anspruchsvoller wenn ihr gegen einen 4 Klassen unter euch spielenden Verein antreten müsst.
> ...



Der Vergleich hinkt. Ich müsste dann sagen, spielt ohne Maus oder nur mit 2-Tasten-Maus und ohne Tastatur. Das sind die "Fußball-Schuhe" des PC-Spielers. Ein Aggrometer beeinflusst und lenkt meine Spielweise, das tun die Fußballschuhe nicht. 

WoW ist übrigens den Gesetzen der Informatik unterstellt, deine Beispiele dagegen eher denen der Physik.

@Technocrat: Da kann ich dir schon zustimmen, aber das ist programmiertechnisch sicherlich sehr aufwendig und bietet sehr viele Fehlerquellen. Alternative dazu wäre natürlich, dass Blizzard alle 2 Wochen eine neue Raidinstanz bereitstellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (3. Februar 2009)

Ja Technocrat, ich versteh dich.
Bosse sind immer gleich, und deswegen gibt es die Guides. In der Progress-Phase von Ulduar wird sich niemand beschweren: neue Bosse, neue Taktiken, neue Fähigkeiten.
Sobald die ersteGilde/Fansite sich dazu erbarmt, nach erfolgreichem Kill Videos/Guides bereit zu stellen, geht das Rumgeschreie wieder los.
Du willst mit Ulduar raiden? Erstmal aktualisierten DeadlyBossMod installieren, Guides durchlesen und dann darfst du erst mit. So wird es in vielen Gilden ablaufen, die einfach zu faul sind, selbst durch die Instanz "zu progressen" (mir fiel gerade nichts besseres ein). Und natürlich ist ein Simon the Sorcerer mit Komplettlösung wesentlich einfacher als wenn man selbst die gstellten Probleme/Rätsel/Boss-Fähigkeiten knacken muss.

Du hast auf der einen Seite die "es ist zu leicht" Brüller, die sich vor einem Raid erstmal den kompletten Raid theoretisch mit dazugehöriger, vorgegebener Taktik durchlesen und sich dann wundern, dass es einfach ist.
Auf der anderen Seite die richtigen Core-Raider, die selbst, beim Release der Instanz, auf Taktiken kommen, es eben komplett selbst probieren. Die dürfen rufen "uns ist es zu leicht!", aber das sind vielleicht momentan 5% der Spielerschaft, wenn überhaupt. Und auf diese 5% hört Blizzard nicht mehr bzw. für sie entwickelt Blizzard keinen Content mehr.

Ein Encounter, der immer wieder andere Abfolgen bei seinen Fähigkeiten hat, auf die individuell reagiert werden müsste, wäre der Guide-Killer. Aber leider ist der Aufwand für sowas leider wohl zu hoch.

Was einmal interessant wäre: DBM funktionsuntüchtig machen, und schauen, wie lang der Durchschnitts-Raid dann braucht, bis er Naxx10/25 clear hat. Wenn nicht mehr jede Boss-Ability in großen Lettern angekündigt wird. Der Core-Spieler käme damit zurecht, ist eben Progress Spieler, da geht sowas ins Blut. Aber der Casual, der jetzt brüllt, es wäre zu einfach, müsste plötzlich wesentlich besser spielen, um vorwärts zu kommen.

Es ist ein leidiges Thema. 90% der Spieler machen sich es selbst einfacher, als es eigentlich ist, und dann wird sich noch beschwert...




> Der Vergleich hinkt. Ich müsste dann sagen, spielt ohne Maus oder nur mit 2-Tasten-Maus und ohne Tastatur. Das sind die "Fußball-Schuhe" des PC-Spielers. Ein Aggrometer beeinflusst und lenkt meine Spielweise, das tun die Fußballschuhe nicht.



Vollkommen richtig.
Ein Fussball-Vergleich wäre:
Jede Aktion des Gegners wird dir vor dem Spiel schon haargenau, auf die Sekunde, angegeben. Angriff über links, Abseitsfalle, alles wüsstest du vorher.


----------



## RoFu (3. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wenn man 30 Bosse mit je 30 Programmen ausstattet, dann sind das 900 Programme... das kann sich keiner merken.


Und wer soll deiner Meinung nach die zeit dafür aufbringen das ganze zu proggen?


----------



## TBrain (3. Februar 2009)

Zomgolololadin schrieb:


> Beantworten wir die Sache doch ma so ,
> 
> in einem Thread auf eienr Fan-site sprich buffed.de sind bereits 47 Seiten in diesem ebend geschrieben worden ob WoW tot sei.
> Wäre dies der Fall wieso schreiben so viele überhaupt dazu, Argumentation war gut formluiert aber alt und eigentlich nur in saubere Worte gehülltes "Bla bla"



Diese Sittuation kommt daher weil Leute ihre eigene Sicht auf alle anderen Spieler projezieren. Es macht ihnen keinen Spaß mehr, also macht es bald allen keinen Spaß mehr usw. 

Die Vergangenheit hat jdoch gezeigt, dass das absolut falsch ist. Immer wieder haben Leute mit genau diesen Argumenten aufgehört. "Immer das Gleiche", "Wird immer einfacher" etc. WoW ist aber nie am Weggang dieser Einzelnen gestorben, wieso auch? Wenn das Spiel weiterhin vielen Leuten Spaß macht und weiterhin auch Neulinge anzieht (zieht man ja an der permanenten Top-Platzierung in den Verkaufscharts) wir das Spiel nicht sterben.

Das Spiel lebt nicht von den Alten, die bleiben, sondern von den Neuen die kommen. Gerade bei Spielen die schon lange laufen ist der Anfängerteil sehr wichtig. Denn Leute die nach Jahren von einer Sache genug haben gibt es natürlich häufig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also nicht immer von sich auf alle schließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (3. Februar 2009)

> Was einmal interessant wäre: DBM funktionsuntüchtig machen, und schauen, wie lang der Durchschnitts-Raid dann braucht, bis er Naxx10/25 clear hat. Wenn nicht mehr jede Boss-Ability in großen Lettern angekündigt wird. Der Core-Spieler käme damit zurecht, ist eben Progress Spieler, da geht sowas ins Blut. Aber der Casual, der jetzt brüllt, es wäre zu einfach, müsste plötzlich wesentlich besser spielen, um vorwärts zu kommen.



Steht doch da Oo


----------



## Draco1985 (3. Februar 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Um den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu erhöhen sollten sich die Leute, die das möchten, wirklich erstmal für ein Verbot von Aggrometern, Buff-Tools und Bosstimern einsetzen. Dann würdet Ihr auf jeden Fall einen größeren Anspruch brauchen, um die Bosse zu legen. Guides dürften durch die Mitglieder des Raids natürlich auch nicht gelesen werden. Die Truppe, die es dann immer noch schaffen würde die Raidinstanzen locker zu bewerkstelligen,  wäre wirklich gut.
> 
> Die Raidinstanzen sind von Blizzard sicher so angelegt, dass man sie ohne diese Hilfsmittel schaffen kann.



Klar. Man kann ja auch mit verbundenen Augen Fußball spielen, weil der Mangel an Informationen das Spiel ja zu einer größeren Herausforderung macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und doch, Blizz berücksichtigt deratige Addons und Hilfen bei den Entwürfen der Encounter mit.



> Die Zeiten, in denen man anderen Raids nach Hinweisen für diesen oder jenen Boss gefragt hat, ist im Zeitalter der Buffed-Show und Instanzen-Guides mehr oder weniger vorbei.



Da stimme ich dir uningeschränkt zu, aber ich verstehe den Sinn der Aussage nicht ganz. Siehst du das als negativ an?


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> DBM ähnliche Daten werden VON BLIZZ im Spiel integriert und ausgegeben, warum wohl? Ums den Hardcore-Raidern einfacher zu machen, oder um dem letzten Einäugigen auch noch klar zu machen "Du bist die Bombe!"?
> 
> Weißt Du/wisst Ihr wer einzig und allein unter nicht vorhandenen Addons und Anleitungen leiden würde? Richtig, die Casual Gamer, die nicht die Zeit/Lust/etc haben um sich einen Boss x-fach anzukucken, was er den schlußendlich kann.
> 
> ...



Ja ja iss klar!

Eine Raidgilde braucht keine Addons! Die haben das Raiden im Blut! Das sind die TopPlayer die nicht mehr Tasten drücken sondern allein per Gedankenkraft ihre Chars bewegen!

Es sollte allen klar sein, dass heutzutage einfach davon ausgegangen wird, dass jeder Addons drauf hat. Was für Stärken & Schwächen Bosse haben kann man doch zwei Wochen nach erscheinen nachlesen!

Ich geb Technocrat recht! Es gibt eine Handvoll Profis die diesen Namen wirklich verdient haben! Der Rest nennt sich so, weil sie jede Woche die gleichen Zahlenkombinationen an den selben Stellen raushauen und es geschafft haben 40 Mann zu versammeln!

Randoms brauchen Omen? Ich bin früher auf 70 viel und oft in HeroInis als DD, da hab ich es nicht gebraucht. Es gab 2 Arten von gut equipten Spielern, die die wirklich spielen konnten und egal was passierte schnell reagiert haben und die Selbsternannten Raidhelden die immer zu dem Entschluß kamen "ich bin so toll equipt an mir kanns nicht liegen!" aber das man in ner 5er Gruppe mehr braucht als seine rotation zu fahren das war ihnen wohl zuviel!

Und jetzt? Warum lassen sie die Profis die Addons nicht weg? Oder die Guides links liegen? Warum sollten sie sich nen Nachteil verschaffen? Und da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz! Man will keine schlechteren Startbedingungen als die restlichen Spieler gleichzeitig kommt es einem zu einfach vor!

Entweder Instanzen werden so gestaltet das Guides nur noch bedingt helfen oder es wird halt keine wirklich schweren Instanzen mehr geben! Der Rest ist nur noch nachspielen!


----------



## Peithon (3. Februar 2009)

Das war eine Feststellung und keine Wertung. Natürlich haben mir die Bosstrys und schweren Firstkills auch mehr Spaß gemacht, aber es ist ja eine Illusion zu glauben, dass man dieses Rädchen wieder zurückdrehen könnte. 

Mit dem Zusammenwerfen von Causals und Addons halte ich das für einen schlechten Scherz. Die strafforganisierten Raids legen viel mehr Wert darauf solche Werkzeuge zu haben. Wenn man da einmal eine veraltete Version drauf hat wird man teilweise gleich aus dem Raid geschmissen und der nächste Lemming kommt mit. (*etwas übertrieben*)

Blizzard müsste vermutlich an die 10 Teams gleichzeitig damit beschäftigen Instanzen zu entwerfen, damit die "Top-Spieler" immer genug zu tun hätten. Das wäre aber genau, wie der Boss mit den 30 verschiedenen Möglichkeiten für Blizzard viel zu teuer und wohl auch kaum umsetzbar. Deshalb habe ich in vorherigen Posts ja auch darauf aufmerksam gemacht das Blizzard in diesem Bereich vermutlich die Subventionen gestrichen hat und lieber andere Bereiche, wie Quests im Fokus hat. 

Und Cy ist sowieso einer der 150%igen, die nie einen Fehler machen und in der Arena nur gegen Teams verlieren, die cheaten oder die besseren Klassen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (3. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> DBM ähnliche Daten werden VON BLIZZ im Spiel integriert und ausgegeben, warum wohl? Ums den Hardcore-Raidern einfacher zu machen, oder um dem letzten Einäugigen auch noch klar zu machen "Du bist die Bombe!"?
> 
> Weißt Du/wisst Ihr wer einzig und allein unter nicht vorhandenen Addons und Anleitungen leiden würde? Richtig, die Casual Gamer, die nicht die Zeit/Lust/etc haben um sich einen Boss x-fach anzukucken, was er den schlußendlich kann.
> 
> ...



Das ist völlig falsch. Grade die raidgilden erwarten am meisten das alle addons drauf sind. Und das omen mit steigendem equip sogar sehr wichtig wird ist nunmal mehr als bekannt. Aggroaufbau skaliert bei DDler stärker mit der Ausrüstung als bei Tanks. Nimm nen taschenrechner (schulmathematik reicht aus) und rechne nach. Die einzigen DDler die keine aggroprobleme haben machen einfach zu wenig dmg. 
Aber ein echter pro weis das ja, eigentlich muss ich das ja grade dir nicht erzählen....


----------



## dekura92 (3. Februar 2009)

hallo community

ich kann ihm nur recht geben das wow durch jedes weitere addon den berg runter geht!!denn bei classic wow musste man monate raiden von auf bwl/naxx niveau kommen...bc bisschen kara gehen eq holn dann high content raiden...und wotlk...1400~dps ddler gehe naxx saphi etc mit und kriege schnell gutes eq im gegensatz zu classic musste man zeit skill und bisschen eq haben...

denkt ma drüber nach


----------



## Totemkrieger (3. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Das ist völlig falsch. Grade die raidgilden erwarten am meisten das alle addons drauf sind. Und das omen mit steigendem equip sogar sehr wichtig wird ist nunmal mehr als bekannt. Aggroaufbau skaliert bei DDler stärker mit der Ausrüstung als bei Tanks. Nimm nen taschenrechner (schulmathematik reicht aus) und rechne nach. *Die einzigen DDler die keine aggroprobleme haben machen einfach zu wenig dmg. *
> Aber ein echter pro weis das ja, eigentlich muss ich das ja grade dir nicht erzählen....




Fett gedrucktes fand ich sehr amüsant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt halt Spieler die können einschätzen wann sie nen Gang zurück schalten müssen.Was das dann mit zu wenig DMG zu tun haben soll...naja.
Ich denke die Diskussion kann man beenden,da alle 3 Seiten wiederholt sich das,was 3 Seiten vorher schon diskutiert wurde.


----------



## Melih (3. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Die einzigen DDler die keine aggroprobleme haben machen einfach zu wenig dmg.



Fail,

ich hab ihn Heros nie aggroprobleme mit mein ele Schamy und bin meisten 1 im dmg meter und fahre meine 2,4k dps


----------



## Thrainan (3. Februar 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Fett gedrucktes fand ich sehr amüsant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja ich habe doch nichts anderes gesagt.


----------



## DocFloppy (3. Februar 2009)

Grundsätzlich ist WoW erst dann tot, wenn sprichwörtlich der Letzte das Licht ausmacht. Sprich der letzte Server (inkl. der Privaten!) abgeschaltet wird. Wer bis dahin Spaß dran hat und eben auch spielt, der erhält es auch am Leben. Ich mein, schaut Euch doch mal die Szene an, auch die "uralt-mmorpgs" leben alle noch. Warum sollte also grad WoW, welches meiner Meinung nach in den besten Jahren ist (denn ca. 10. Millionen Abbos laufen zu haben find ich recht eindrucksvoll), da schon im Sterben liegen?

Aber natürlich gibts immer Spieler die aussteigen,..... fakt ist aber auch, dass über die letzten Jahre vor allem neue Spieler hinzugekommen sind. 

Über die 10 Mio Abbo´s kann man sich streiten, also wieviele Leute das wirklich sind und wieviele nur nen zweiten oder dritten Acc haben. Aber man wird behaupten dürfen, es sind sicher mehr Spieler als in den meißten Großstädten dieser Erde. Und da gibt es eben auch hunderte, wenn nicht tausende, Strömungen, Meinungen und Interessengruppen. Nicht anders bei WoW.

Aber wie im Reallife werden eben auch virtuell vor allem die Interessen von Mehrheiten bedient. Wenn die Pro-Gamer am lautesten schreien nach mehr "Hardcore-Content" dann mag das, grad in FanForen wie buffed einen höheren Stellenwert haben, bzw. den Eindruck erwecken, der lauteste bekommt was er will. Aber man sieht doch eben grad am Handeln von Blizzard das dem nicht so ist. Der Content wird einfacher, und er wird der Masse an Spielern angepasst. Seit Jahren. Und seit Jahren offenbar mit Erfolg.

Hardcore-Gilden und ProGamer nehmen sich vor allem selbst sehr wichtig.

Ich schau seit Jahren die Simpsons...intensiv...also bin ich Hardcore-Simpsons-Gucker... wenn ich nun kein Bock mehr auf Simpsons hab und dem Sender schreib das ich die nicht mehr schaun werd, und die Produkte die in deren Werbeblöcken laufen nicht mehr kaufe.....dann schert sich Pro7 darum auch nen Dreck, solang die Quote und die Einnahmen stimmen. Auch wenn die die Serie noch tausend mal wiederholen... solang es erfolgreich läuft,...solang läufts...


----------



## jemiel (3. Februar 2009)

Dem letzten Beitrag kann ich bedenkenlos zustimmen.

mfg


----------



## Technocrat (3. Februar 2009)

DocFloppy schrieb:


> Hardcore-Gilden und ProGamer nehmen sich vor allem selbst sehr wichtig.



Das sei ihnen aber verziehen, ok? Denn wenn man in etwas soviel Zeit reinsteckt, muß man es und sich für wichtig halten, sonst täte man es nicht. Nein, übel wird es erst, wenn man sich für was Besseres hält und erklärt, 90% der anderen Menschen wären dumm und unfähig. Das aber tun die Meisten dann doch nicht - ein Könner hat Prahlen und Niedermachen nicht nötig.


----------



## XerroX (3. Februar 2009)

> Egal, in welchen Bereich dieses Spiels man seine Zeit steckt, es ist einfach extrem unbefriedigend. Zum einen wäre da der PvE Anteil des Spiels. Egal ob Heroics oder Raids, man fühlt sich immer noch, als würde man mit Patch 3.0 durch T6 oder Zul'Aman rushen: Alles zusammenziehen, AoE, AoE, AoE, Looten.



Nehmen wir nun mal AQ 40 als Beispiel. Dort gibt es viele Mobs, mit viel Hp die alle einzeld getank werden müssen. Auch im alten Naxxramas war dies der Fall. Heute hingegen wird einfach nurnoch gebomt und das ist einfach langweilig. Hurus würde nun vielleicht sagen "bomb da shit", aber dem kann ich leider nicht mehr bepflichten. Es ist einfach viel zu langweilig, bzw. anspruchslos.





> Natürlich soll das alles Einstiegscontent sein und T8 schwerer werden. Darüber kann man eigentlich nur lachen, denn Karazhan bzw. T4 waren um ein Vielfaches schwerer und wurden bis zuletzt begeistert geraidet. Man erinnere sich an Magtheridon, an dem selbst noch Raids, welche T5 clear hatten, lange Zeit regelmäßig gewiped sind.



Es ist ganz klar Fakt, das alles zu einfach geworden ist. Was soll das ? Mann bekommt wirklich ALLES in den Arsch geschoben. Soll dies vielleicht eine Vorbereitung auf den nächsten Content sein ? Ich hoffe es, aber ich wage es zu bezweifeln.





> Wo wir gerade beim Rating sind. Durch das Einführen des Mindestratings auf so ziemlich alles außer Arenawasser hat Blizzard quasi die breite Basis der schlechten bis mittelmäßigen Spieler so gut wie ausgerottet.



Was ist nur aus unserem PvP geworden ? Früher gab es Beispielsweise noch 14 PvP Ränge und 2 Sets, die man ab bestimmten Rängen kaufen konnte. Das erste Set war schon recht schwer zu erarbeiten, aber dennoch schaffbar. Das zweite hingen konnte man nur als Hardcorespieler bekommen.
Naja, zurück zum Thema. Als normaler Spieler hat du eigentlich keine Chance dort irgendwas zu bekommen, es sei denn, du bist ein ehemaliger Rang 14 Spieler und warst schon immer vorn mit dabei.





> 750 Achievements. Nun, ehrlich gesagt ist es ein niedlicher Bonus sehen zu können, wieviele Mobs ich getötet habe, seit dem das Spiel keinen Spaß mehr macht.



In meinen Augen ist das nur ein weiterer Penisvergleich, hat aber dennoch einen kleinen Reiz hervorgerufen. Trotz allem kann es nicht vom Hauptproblem des Spiels ablenken : Es ist Momentan einfach "AUSGELUTSCHT!".





> Im Endeffekt bleibt einem hier nur das Fazit der meisten WoW Kolumnen in letzter Zeit: wir sind da, wo wir vor dem Release des Addons waren. Nur das wir uns jetzt nicht mehr auf eine der schönsten Quest- und Storylineorgien in der Geschichte des Computerspiels freuen können, sondern alle auf Patch 3.1 warten, wie ein Verurteilter auf seine Begnadigung wartet. Dieser Patch sollte und wird für viele die letzte Chance auf Rehabilitierung der WoW Entwickler sein. Hauen uns die T8 Inhalte nicht absolut vom Hocker, wird es Zeit, loszulassen. Sowohl WoW als auch die Leute, wegen denen man allabendlich einloggt."



Dieser Spieler hat mir einfach aus der Seele geredet ...




Ich will noch einmal auf die alten raid und die Zeit vor BC zurückkommen.
Ich spielte vor BC einen Zwergenkrieger, der sich tausende Male durch jegliche Instanzen tankte, wie unter anderem MC, BWL, ZG und viele mehr. Im Vergleich zu Heute ist mir eines mehr und mehr aufgefallen. Früher kämpfte man sich mit 40 Mann quer durch eine Instanz, um letztendlich nach sundenlangen Strapazen ( Die ich übrigens gern in Kauf nahm ) einen Boss zu töten und dessen Loot ( was früher meist 2-3 Sachen waren ) an die jeweiligen Spieler zu verteilen, die am meisten DKP geboten, oder die höchste Zahl gewürfelt hatten zu vergeben. Diese wiederrum freuten sich halb zu Tode, da sie nach 40 (Beispielsweise) Tagen endlich mal etwas bekamen. Heute will ich es einfach mal so sagen : Mann bombt die halbe Instanz weg, nuked die Bosse um (die eigentlich GAR NICHTS drauf haben) und schmeißt den Leuten ihren Loot hinterher. Aus gut Deutsch ... man bekommt alles in den Arsch geschoben. Nun die Frage, kann man auf sowas noch stolz sein ? Ich hingegen war sehr stolz, als ich nach Wochen des tankes meine T1 Brustplatte bekam, den damals wusste ich, dass auch Leistung dahinter stecke.
Noch ein Beispiel. Ein Gildenraid nach BWL. Fast keiner hatte auch nur irgend eine Ahnung, was er tat und es wurde einfach drauf losgebomt. Nach dem Motto " Der Raidleiter wird's schon richten ". Beispiel: Chromaggus, ein Spieler rennt vor, legt den Hebel um, ohne auch nur Ansatzweise an die Konsequenz zu denken. Die Folgen : der Raid stirbt, weil keiner wirklich Bescheid wusste, was zu tun war.


----------



## Thrainan (3. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Fail,
> 
> ich hab ihn Heros nie aggroprobleme mit mein ele Schamy und bin meisten 1 im dmg meter und fahre meine 2,4k dps



Ich rede ja auch von DDlern im endbereich der aktuellen raidausrüstung. Und da geht dmgtechnisch ja schon nochmal einges mehr als 2,4k.
Nicht das ich deinen dmg für schlecht halte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber selbst in meinem raid, der einen hohen "casual" anteil hat fahren einige weit über 3k. Und da muss man dann je nach Situation und Klasse schon mal ab und an nen Gang runterfahren. 
Was ich ja auch gut finde. Aggromanagment sollte ein Thema bleiben, finde ich.


----------



## Melih (3. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Ich rede ja auch von DDlern im endbereich der aktuellen raidausrüstung. Und da geht dmgtechnisch ja schon nochmal einges mehr als 2,4k.
> Nicht das ich deinen dmg für schlecht halte
> 
> 
> ...



zwischen Raid dps (wo ich jeden buff in den arsch geschoben bekomme) und hero dps (wo ich meistens nur selfbuffed habe) ist schon ein großer unterschied oder findest du nicht?


----------



## DocFloppy (3. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Tu doch auch Du (edit: und die zwei Folgeposter) uns allen einen Gefallen, lest erst den Thread und antwortet dann.
> Der Einwand mit "der Letzte das Licht ausmacht", wurde hier drin nun schon grob 837 besprochen und erklärt, daß es eben nicht um WoW=Tot geht.



Das Geseier und die dazugehörige Klugscheißerei könntest Du Dir natürlich ersparen wenn du, wie es Deine Signatur, bzw. Deine sonstigen Beiträge suggerieren, wirklich so über den Dingen stehen würdest. Aber um darauf einzugehen: Wer einen entsprechenden Titel wählt und im Beitrag einen Abgesang auf das Spiel veröffentlicht muss sich nicht wundern wenn er auch entsprechende Antworten erhält. Im Übrigen wollte ich damit meinen eigentlich Kommentar ein paar Zeilen weiter einleiten. Das ich nicht alle 50 Seiten vorher eingehend studiert habe bitte ich zu verzeihen (mein reales Leben hindert mich daran eine wertschöpfende und erfüllende Existenz hier im Web aufzubauen), aber da ich keine anschließenden Antworten oder Beiträge zitiert habe war meine Antwort eben auch in erster Linie an den Ersteller dieser Diskussion gerichtet.

Soweit.


----------



## Technocrat (3. Februar 2009)

XerroX schrieb:


> Trotz allem kann es nicht vom Hauptproblem des Spiels ablenken : Es ist Momentan einfach "AUSGELUTSCHT!".



Nö. Alles, was Du hier aufgeführt hast, ist nur Beiwerk, die "Candy" eines MMORPGs. Worum es in einem solchen geht, hast Du nicht erkannt. Daher kannst Du allenfalls feststellen, das Du nicht mehr erkennen kannst, was Du in WoW tun sollst, aber Du kannst nicht Deine Meinung als allgemeingültig hinstellen. Du wirst hinnehmen müssen, das Leute gibt, die mehr von dem Spiel erkennen als Du. Das ist schließlich mit allen Dingen so.


----------



## Peithon (3. Februar 2009)

Wie gesagt Raids sind nur ein Teil von WoW und ich bin mir fast sicher, dass über 50% der WoW-Spieler keine Raidinstanzen besuchen. Zu dieser Gruppe gehören unter anderem eingefleischte PvPler, Spieler, die wenig Zeit und viele Twinks haben, und Chinafarmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst wenn keine einzige Raidinstanz mehr vorhanden wäre, weil alle rausgenommen würden, würde es immer noch genug Spieler geben, um WoW zu finanzieren. Warum soll Blizzard deshalb Geld verschwenden und für eine Hand voll Leute, die auf die Barrikaden gehen ganze Entwicklerteams abstellen, die deutliche Kosten verursachen würden.

Früher war ich auch einer von denen, die immer von "früher" gesprochen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Obwohl ich sehr davon profitiert hatte, fand ich das Eintauschen von Heroic-Marken gegen T6-Niveau z. B. erst völlig daneben. Aber eigentlich hat es in meinen Augen damals nichts verändert. Es gab zu der Zeit genug Leute, die besser ausgerüstet waren, aber in den Heroics eben völlig versagt haben. Kann mich noch gut an einen T6-Druiden errinnern, der in Akrataz die Heilung beim ersten Boss einfach nicht gebacken bekommen hat, obwohl wir aus den schwarzen Löchern sofort rausgelaufen sind. 
Oder Magier, die es nicht schaffen ein Schaf zu halten oder die dann keinen Schaden machen können. Habe ich alles schon erlebt. *schmunzelt*

Ich habe mich trotzdem nicht als Überspieler empfunden, weil es ja nichts weltbewegendes ist, was man bei WoW macht. Vielleicht hätte ich mich einfach mehr zu den *Nachsitzern* orientieren sollen. So bezeichne ich mal einfach diese Leute, die die Raidinstanzen nachspielen, die die Chinesen und Amerikaner schon lange durch haben. (...und dabei halt schneller sind als der durchschnittliche WoW-Spieler) 

Einpaar tolle Vorschläge sind hier aber schon auf den Tisch gekommen, wie der Multi-Boss mit 30 verschieden Mods. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In AQ20 gab es zumindest Trashmobs mit 4 Fähigkeiten, wie im SSC auch.


----------



## oerpli (3. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ja ja iss klar!
> Eine Raidgilde braucht keine Addons! Die haben das Raiden im Blut! Das sind die TopPlayer die nicht mehr Tasten drücken sondern allein per Gedankenkraft ihre Chars bewegen!


Dir ist bewusst, dass zu Beginn von SW keine Gilde Addons hatte, weil die schlicht und einfach nicht funktioniert haben? Denk dir, die Bosse fielen dennoch.


----------



## Hishabye (3. Februar 2009)

Kann das sein das Mods paar Beiträge gelöscvht haben?

SO VIEL zu Meinungsfreiheit!


----------



## Fearforfun (3. Februar 2009)

Is euch eig. das Phänomen bekannt das A) Sich Spieler die zufrieden sind kaum äußern  Buffed eher eine Pro als Casual seite ist?

Ich gönne ja jedem einen Content der seiner Schwierigkeit entspricht und ich verstehe auch das einige Große raidgilden frustriert sind aber wie ihr euch hier aufführt; wisst ihr was ich gönne ich das ihr nicht's mehr zu tun habt hoffentlich würde Ulduar wieder schön leicht für euch und Tschüss!

Wenn ich das schon höhre BÄHHH Ich will die alten Pvp Ränge wieder haben ich WILL ICH WILL, dann tipp ich darauf das du zu den Leuten gehörtest die einfach keine Freizeit hatten 3Stunden am tag spielen konnten (Das is eine Tatsache ihr könnt gerne Googeln wenn ihr damals noch nicht dabei wart, je nach real 2-4 Stunden JEDEN Tag.) und sich deswegen viel besser als andere Gefühlt haben, ihr wart ja auch besser, im ehre leechen, sry aber mehr war pvp damals nicht kla ihr habt da nicht rumgestanden und nix gemacht, aber ihr wart einfach nur oft drinne das hat gereicht, sehr oft mit spielerischen können weniger oft, ohne öfter!


----------



## Peithon (3. Februar 2009)

Fearforfun schrieb:


> Is euch eig. das Phänomen bekannt das A) Sich Spieler die zufrieden sind kaum äußern  Buffed eher eine Pro als Casual seite ist?
> 
> Ich gönne ja jedem einen Content der seiner Schwierigkeit entspricht und ich verstehe auch das einige Große raidgilden frustriert sind aber wie ihr euch hier aufführt; wisst ihr was ich gönne ich das ihr nicht's mehr zu tun habt hoffentlich würde Ulduar wieder schön leicht für euch und Tschüss!
> 
> Wenn ich das schon höhre BÄHHH Ich will die alten Pvp Ränge wieder haben ich WILL ICH WILL, dann tipp ich darauf das du zu den Leuten gehörtest die einfach keine Freizeit hatten 3Stunden am tag spielen konnten (Das is eine Tatsache ihr könnt gerne Googeln wenn ihr damals noch nicht dabei wart, je nach real 2-4 Stunden JEDEN Tag.) und sich deswegen viel besser als andere Gefühlt haben, ihr wart ja auch besser, im ehre leechen, sry aber mehr war pvp damals nicht kla ihr habt da nicht rumgestanden und nix gemacht, aber ihr wart einfach nur oft drinne das hat gereicht, sehr oft mit spielerischen können weniger oft, ohne öfter!


Mit 4 Stunden zum Kriegsfürsten? - 12 Stunden stimmen da eher. 4 Stunden ist nur für die Leute zutreffend, die einen Char zu 3 zum Kriegsfürsten gebracht haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In den Stammgruppen hat mir das Zusammenspiel sehr gefallen und die Leute, die wirklich klasse waren bzw. das natürlich immer noch sind. Das System war jedoch absolut Menschenunwürdig und hat die Leute dazu regelrecht gedrängt süchtig zu werden. Man kann natürlich sagen, dass die besser hätten aufhören sollen, aber wer gibt schon auf, wenn er schon Rang 11 oder 12 erreicht hat, und so "kurz" vor dem Ziel ist. 
Das System ist ja zum Glück Geschichte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (3. Februar 2009)

Fearforfun schrieb:


> Is euch eig. das Phänomen bekannt das A) Sich Spieler die zufrieden sind kaum äußern  Buffed eher eine Pro als Casual seite ist?
> 
> Ich gönne ja jedem einen Content der seiner Schwierigkeit entspricht und ich verstehe auch das einige Große raidgilden frustriert sind aber wie ihr euch hier aufführt; wisst ihr was ich gönne ich das ihr nicht's mehr zu tun habt hoffentlich würde Ulduar wieder schön leicht für euch und Tschüss!
> 
> Wenn ich das schon höhre BÄHHH Ich will die alten Pvp Ränge wieder haben[...]



Erster Teil nc.Muss jetzt wieder aufpassen das ich nicht verallgmeinere.
Man will nur den 25 Content etwas schwerer haben, so dass vielleicht nicht alle es schaffen da
durch zu kommen. 10er Heros, alles andere könnt ihr haben. Und was kriegt man zu hören? 
Will nicht teilen alles meins. Weg sonst ruf ich meine Mami.

Und zum zweiten Teil. Wär mir sowas von egal. Da tritt nur deine Itemgeilheit zutrage. Von mir
aus könnte Blizzard das wieder so machen. Wär mir egal, das ich nie im Leben Rang 14 erreichen
würde, weil ich nur PvP mache wenn ich Lust drauf habe.

Von mir aus könnte Blizz auch das alte AV wieder machen. Und damit sich keiner beschweren kann,
das dadurch nur die Langspieler ihre Ehre und marken kriegen würden, würde ich sogar drauf
verzichten dass es Marken oder Ehre dadrin gäbe. Einfach nur reingehen weil man Spaß haben 
will und nicht weil man weiß, dass man in 9h07m38s sein nächstes Item kriegt wenn alle ruschen.

Von mir aus könnte Blizzard jedem der in seiner Acountverwaltung "Easymode" einschaltet jede
Woche ein T7,5, T8,5 ... per Post zusenden, wenn man nur wieder Spaß an einem Firstkill haben 
dürfte.

ES GEHT MIR (UND VIELEN ANDEREN) NICHT UM ITEMS SONDERN UM CONTENT!!


So da ich schon dabei bin, wage  ich mich auf dünnes Eis. Ich verteidige mal die absoluten
Pros, oder wie man die auch immer bezeichnen will. 
Wurde ja mal gesagt, dass alles um so viel besser wäre, wenn ale diese Gilden wie ex Nihilum
und CO WoW verlassen würden. 
Puuuuh möchte nicht die ganzen Flamepost über Blizzard lesen müssen, wenn da je passieren
sollte. Man kann zwar viel über diese Leute sagen, aber ein positiven Effekt haben sie nun mal.
Sie sind erstklassige Betatester. Möchte nicht wissen, wie so manch ein Boss ausgesehen hätte,
hätten solche Gilden nicht aufm Testserver die mal durchgespielt.
"Scheiß Blizzard, der erste Boss in Ulduar ist Buggy und kann nicht gelegt werden. Wozu zahle
ich meine 13 Euro Fuuuuuu!!1111"
Happy 3.08 in Raidinstanzen.
Und ich bezweifel das andere als solche Progilden ernsthaft aufm Testserver mal die Bosse testen
würden wenn die weg sind.

Also so ganz ünnutz sind selbst diese Gebilde für Cauals nicht.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Entschuldige, es ist nicht persönlich gemeint, aber urteile über, bzw *be*urteile doch keine Dinge die Du offensichtlich nicht kennst.
> Nicht falsch verstehn, es ist absolut nicht schlimm ob Du den Ablauf eines der so verteufelten Pro-Raids kennst, aber ich beurteile halt auch keine Dinge, die ich nicht im entferntesten schon mal miterlebt habe.
> 
> -Fakt ist kein einziger Spieler, ob Pro oder Casual, braucht Omen, wenn ein vernünftiger Tank vorn steht.
> ...



Ich mußte mich schon oft "InGame" und hier im Forum belehren lassen das man in Raids ne bestimmte Aufteilung hat! Da gibts für alles und jeden ne Taktik und die Klassen werden natürlich nicht ausgereizt. Er muß halt seine DD-Routation fahren! Alles andere ist mal Nebensache! Bis auf bestimmte Moves bei Bossen! Viele meinten schon ne 5erRandomgruppe Hero in BC war schwieriger als ein Raid (da schließ ich jetzt Hyial mal aus).

Omen braucht man nicht wenn die Leute begreifen was "antanken" ist UND wenn die DDs nicht bis zur Schmerzgrenze gehen. Nax? Würde die Höhle des Wehklagens als 80er Instanz wiederbelebt werden hätte wohl auch keiner ein Problem damit. 

Aber mal ehrlich? Hast du kein Omen an? Haste nicht über die neuen Instanzen gelesen als die ersten Informationen draussen waren? Hat der Raidleiter keine Erklärung gemacht oder zumindestens gesagt: "Alles beim alten ausser bla bla"

Wer schnell durchzieht mag das tun wen es ihm spaß macht, aber er sollte sich nicht wundern wenn es dann langweilig wird. Man schaue sich Nordend an, die unterschiedlichen Gebiete und Abenteuer (und ich schreibe absichtlich nicht Quests). Wenn man mit 80 zurück geht und die Gegner einfach so umhaut ist es natürlich langweilig. Aber deshalb pickt man sich ja auch nicht die Kirschen von der Schwarzwäldertorte und beschwert sich dann, dass es 1. viel zu wenig war, 2. zu schnell weg und 3. der Mülleimer schonwieder voll ist. 




oerpli schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst, dass zu Beginn von SW keine Gilde Addons hatte, weil die schlicht und einfach nicht funktioniert haben? Denk dir, die Bosse fielen dennoch.



Ja und wer spielt heute noch ohne Addons? Du?


Nur damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen: Ja ich bin auch dafür dass wieder vermehrt CC-gebraucht wird und das Spiel schwieriger wird!

Aber ich sehe mehr potential in kleineren Gruppen weil es da auf jeden einzelnen drauf ankommt! Und man sollte eben jede Klasse soviele Fähigkeiten wie nur möglich ausreizen lassen und nicht nen schwierigkeitslevel dadurch aufbauen, dass einer halt von allem das beste hat und einfach ne Rota fährt!

Es muß mehr unvorhersehbares mit einfließen! Dann brauchen wir hier auch alle nicht mehr zu diskutieren weil dann der überlebt der sich schneller auf die Situation einstellt! Und Guides sind nur bedingt nutzbar.

Najal, dieser Thread wird wohl auch nicht viel bewegen und ich laß mich von der nächsten Raidinstanz überraschen....


----------



## oerpli (3. Februar 2009)

> Is euch eig. das Phänomen bekannt das A) Sich Spieler die zufrieden sind kaum äußern  Buffed eher eine Pro als Casual seite ist?


Epic Fail
buffed ist eine gut programmierte und nett gemachte Seite, deren Community jedoch total noobig ist. (großteils).



> Ja und wer spielt heute noch ohne Addons? Du?
> Nur damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen: Ja ich bin auch dafür dass wieder vermehrt CC-gebraucht wird und das Spiel schwieriger wird!
> Aber ich sehe mehr potential in kleineren Gruppen weil es da auf jeden einzelnen drauf ankommt! Und man sollte eben jede Klasse soviele Fähigkeiten wie nur möglich ausreizen lassen und nicht nen schwierigkeitslevel dadurch aufbauen, dass einer halt von allem das beste hat und einfach ne Rota fährt!
> Es muß mehr unvorhersehbares mit einfließen! Dann brauchen wir hier auch alle nicht mehr zu diskutieren weil dann der überlebt der sich schneller auf die Situation einstellt! Und Guides sind nur bedingt nutzbar.
> Najal, dieser Thread wird wohl auch nicht viel bewegen und ich laß mich von der nächsten Raidinstanz überraschen....


Warum sollte ich ohne Addons spielen? Weil Casual Joe Schmoe zu blöd ist seinen Char zu lenken und Blizz den Content an ihm ausrichtet? Zu Zeiten von Muru gabs Omen und der Boss wäre von 99% der Leute hier nichtmal mit T8 gelegt worden.


----------



## Nuffing (3. Februar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Kann das sein das Mods paar Beiträge gelöscvht haben?
> 
> SO VIEL zu Meinungsfreiheit!



Meinungsfreiheit ist so lange ok bis leute dabei Provoziert oder beleidigt werden. Was genau gelöscht wurde weiß ich natürlich nicht und ob so was zutrifft^^


----------



## oerpli (3. Februar 2009)

L2Rechte@übermir
Hier auf buffed.de gibts keine Meinungsfreiheit. Genau wie in allen anderen Foren dieser Welt.



> Ich finde Fearforfuns Beitrag in Ordnung. Warum sollen die Raidinstanzen denn nur Endkontend sein? Zählen Erfolge nicht, weil sie angeblich so simpel und für jeden zu erreichen sind? Gibt doch genug Leute, die z. B. alle Verzauberungsrezepte usw. sammeln, um ihren Charakter weiter zu entwickeln.


Warum sollten Raidinstanzen NUR Gimpkontent sein? x verschiedene Tierchen lieben und 10 Zebras küssen sind für mich kein Content.
Und lies den Beitrag mal genau.


----------



## maiorkoenig (3. Februar 2009)

Stimmt wirklich sind genau da, wo wir vor dem addon waren:
alle inis wurden schon zu oft mit random gruppen gecleart um sie noch als herausvorderung zu betrachten und alle warten auf den neuen content da der alte schon zu oft gecleart wurde und man rennt nur noch im halbschlaf durch die inis da man eh kein skill braucht


----------



## Noxiel (3. Februar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Kann das sein das Mods paar Beiträge gelöscvht haben?
> 
> SO VIEL zu Meinungsfreiheit!



Verwechselt da jemand Meinungsfreiheit mit dem nicht gegebenen Recht auf Beleidigungen und Verstößen gegen die Netiquette?

P.S.:
Und wieder Offtopic entfernt, es tut mir zwar ein bisschen um den geschrieben Text leid, aber wenn die User trotz mehrmaliger Aufforderung nicht in der Lage sind, persönliche Differenzen außen vor zu lassen und sich lieber auf eine Ebene begeben, wo der zwischenmenschliche Konflikt wichtiger als das Thema wird, so wird es eben mit den entsprechenden Maßnahmen reglementiert.

Wenn ihr Euch nicht leiden könnt, tragt diese Kämpfe über PN oder fern der Öffentlichkeit aus und nehmt nicht das gewählte Thema als Geisel.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (3. Februar 2009)

Naja WoW liegt im sterben...wenn man die Lebensspanne einer schildkröte hat. Egal wie die argumentation des erstellers des textes ist. Für jeden der geht fangen 100 wieder an und 100 kommen neu dazu...blizz hat hiermit eine sucht programmiert...wie damals diablo+2+addon etc etc,..


----------



## Rainaar (4. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Es muß mehr unvorhersehbares mit einfließen! Dann brauchen wir hier auch alle nicht mehr zu diskutieren weil dann der überlebt der sich schneller auf die Situation einstellt! Und Guides sind nur bedingt nutzbar.



Eine wirklich gute Idee!

Ich kann mich noch gut an das erste Mal DM erinnern, wo man noch wirr rumgelaufen ist um überhaupt den Eingang zu Inni zu finden.

Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, das einen nach jeder Ecke was anderes erwarten könnte - ui - heftig.

Damit wäre für jeden was dabei. Dann noch den Schwierigkeitsgrad für die "Pro´s" in den Heros ein wenig anziehen und alle sind zufrieden.

Vor allem stelle ich mir das nett vor, wenn von den selbsternannten Pro´s nur noch die Hälfte übrig bleiben, wenn man nicht alles nach Navi machen kann und schon genau vorher weiss was man wo machen muss.


----------



## Turican (4. Februar 2009)

Solche Themen können nur von Leuten kommen die vorher nie RPGs angefaßt haben.Und wer nur Counterstrike kennt,sollte ganz ruhig sein und nicht bewerten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Framos (4. Februar 2009)

ich habs durchgelesen und mir tun jetzt die augen weh ;_; aua das ist mal echt brutal viel Text für nur eine kleine Aussage: "Mimimi blizzard hat keine ahnung und deshalb gehen alle"....

ich finnde schon schade, dass es nurchnoch 12 Millionen spieler sind und nichtmehr 9 wie damals *hust*


----------



## Hell99 (4. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich hab mir mal paar gedanken gemacht wie das "perfekte"mmorpg sein solte.
Ich rede aber von pvp Servern.
Also nehmen wir WoW und W.A.R mal als basis.
Von WoW den sehr guten Pve Content vor WotlK dan das open rvr von W.A.R.
Mann müsste ein einheitliches set machen was für beide bereiche zu gebrauchen ist,sprich ein sett für alles aber das mann wie in W.A.R entweder im pve oder pvp bereich farmen kann.
Wenn die dan noch in bestimmte Zonen Burgen einbauen würden (in jedem lvl bereich eine zone),und diese Zonen als neutra einstufen und man darf dort nur in dem betroffenen lvl bereich jemanden angreifen würde das PvP in WoW ernorm Steigern.
Ich hab mir auch gedacht das High end Equip in den Schwersten innis bekommt und wenn man den gegnerischen König tötet,was auch das PvP steigern würde.
Durch das einheits Sett für pvp und pve kann jeder von euch immer das machen worauf er gerade lust hat ohne sich auf irgendwas zu specialisieren.
Denn Wältzer des Wissens von W.A.R würd ich auch in WoW übernehmen nur so wie in W.A.R das er auch was bringt wie zb:bessonders gut ausehende Umhänge,besoonders schöne kleidung...)aber die sachen sollten hald nur was fürs auge sein nichts mit statts und so,was dem rp wider mal gut tun würde.
Dann hate ich an sowas gedacht wie damals Lord Khazak, so ein Monster das hin und wider die Hauptstadt angreift oder einfach mal durchs gebit taumelt.(das würde den zusammenhalt wider ein wenig mehr fördern)
Damit das pve dan auch (ich mag das wort nicht)"causal" freundlich bleibt die High end inis mit verschidenen schwirigkeits optionen anbiten.
Jedoch das Equip von schwer solte auch ein wenig besser sein als das wo jeder die ini dan macht.(so hat jeder den endcontent gesehn und die Pros haben was zu tun)
Mann solte die skillbäume von W.A.R nehmen so wie sie aufgebaut sind und mit den fähigkeiten von WoW mischen.(sprich je mehr punkte in einem tree desto stärker werden alle ataken die den tree gehören)Was den vorteil von individuellen möglichkeiten bitet.
Das gantze sollte sich dan in der WoW welt abspielen.

Naja das wär mein "Perfectes"mmorpg.
Bin gespannt was ihr dazu sagt.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (4. Februar 2009)

Framos schrieb:


> ich finnde schon schade, dass es nurchnoch 12 Millionen spieler sind und nichtmehr 9 wie damals *hust*



nette ironie. liegt aber auch ein wenig an der firmenpolitik von blizzard , wie die tolle schurken/kriegerwerbung, die die verkaufszahlen in die höhe treibt. warum man die hinterherhinkende grafik in großformat darstellen muss? ka - man könnte ja auch mal so einen raidbosskampf in der werbung zeigen, wie der abgeht mit allen effekten und tickenden addons, ich glaub dann würden aus den 12 mill blitzschnell 20 werden, ändert aber trotzdem nichts daran, dass die spieler, die damals schon zu classic zeiten stunden und tage lang gezockt haben und somit den heutigen erfolg von wow erst ermöglichten, unzufrieden sind.


----------



## Peithon (4. Februar 2009)

9





Grana schrieb:


> nette ironie. liegt aber auch ein wenig an der firmenpolitik von blizzard , wie die tolle schurken/kriegerwerbung, die die verkaufszahlen in die höhe treibt. warum man die hinterherhinkende grafik in großformat darstellen muss? ka - man könnte ja auch mal so einen raidbosskampf in der werbung zeigen, wie der abgeht mit allen effekten und tickenden addons, ich glaub dann würden aus den 12 mill blitzschnell 20 werden, ändert aber trotzdem nichts daran, dass die spieler, die damals schon zu classic zeiten stunden und tage lang gezockt haben und somit den heutigen erfolg von wow erst ermöglichten, unzufrieden sind.


1. Ich glaube nicht, dass so viele fremde Leute davon beeindruckt wären, wenn sie sehen würden, wie das Interface eines Raidspielers aussehen würden, Sichwort: Raumstation. 
2. Sind die Raidspieler nicht für den Erfolg von WoW verantwortlich. Im Gegenteil, sie sind und waren schon immer eine Minderheit. 

*3. Wer so viele Stunden spielt und anscheinend schon so emotional gebunden ist, dass er persönlich unter den momentanen Zuständen leidet, der sollte vorsorglich einen Arzt oder Psychologen aufsuchen, um sich mal abchecken zu lassen, ob bei ihm noch alles in Ordnung ist.*


----------



## Totemkrieger (4. Februar 2009)

> 1. Ich glaube nicht, dass so viele fremde Leute davon beeindruckt wären, wenn sie sehen würden, wie das Interface eines Raidspielers aussehen würden, Sichwort: Raumstation.



Gebe ich dir Recht,trotzdem sind die Bossfights ja meist das grafische Highlight in WoW.(Zumindest meiner Meinung nach)



> 2. Sind die Raidspieler nicht für den Erfolg von WoW verantwortlich. Im Gegenteil, sie sind und waren schon immer eine Minderheit.



Vll nicht so einen Bärenanteil wie der Rest,aber trotzdem haben auch sie einen großen Anteil auf die positive Entwicklung von WoW gehabt.
Und das Argument"Es gibt eine Minderheit und deswegen hat sie nichts mit der Entwicklung zu tun,find ich mehr als fragwürdig.



> 3. Wer so viele Stunden spielt und anscheinend schon so emotional gebunden ist, dass er persönlich unter den momentanen Zuständen leidet, der sollte vorsorglich einen Arzt oder Psychologen aufsuchen, um sich mal abchecken zu lassen, ob bei ihm noch alles in Ordnung ist.



Nicht schon wieder so ein Argument welches die typischen 08/15 Klischees einfliessen lässt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (4. Februar 2009)

> Wer so viele Stunden spielt und anscheinend schon so emotional gebunden ist, dass er persönlich unter den momentanen Zuständen leidet, der sollte vorsorglich einen Arzt oder Psychologen aufsuchen, um sich mal abchecken zu lassen, ob bei ihm noch alles in Ordnung ist.



Mein Vater kümmert sich täglich 2-5 Stunen um den Vorgarten seines hauses. Ist er nun süchtig oder ist es sein Hobby?

Es gibt mehr als einen Indikator für Sucht und wenn nur ein einziger Indikator gegeben ist sollte man nicht direkt in eine Klinik.
Denn wenn jemand jeden Samstag, also nur einmal in der Woche, feiern geht ist dies ebenfalls ein Indikator aber noch lange keine bestätigte Sucht.

Und nun wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema damit wir nicht wieder in den Offtopic kommen.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (4. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich schon wieder jedes dritte Wort "Raid" und "Raidcontent" lese und was mit diesem Begriff mittlerweile alles verbunden wird, geht mir wieder ein Lichtlein auf, wieso ich mich immer davon ferngehalten habe ... 

Denn so wie das diskutiert wird, könnte ich meinen ich sitze in einem Unternehmen und bin zum Erfolg verdammt. Soviel Aufwand vorher ... TS- Gehampel, ("Whää kann nicht connecten/passwort geht nicht"), Überteuertes, langwierig erzeugtes Buffood mit zweifelhaftem/kleinem Effekt, unpünktliche Teilnehmer und dann der ständige Druck eine "von oben" verordnete DPS Quote zu erzeugen - und das persönliche Unwohlsein, wenn man diese beim geposteten DMG Meter nicht erreicht hat  ...  hey, das erinnert mich an die freie Martkwirtschaft ... 

Leute, das macht doch auf die Art GAR KEINEN SPASS  - und auf die Items dort, verzichte ich dann auch getrost. Mir reicht PVP und Heromarkenequip völlig aus.


----------



## Technocrat (4. Februar 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Leute, das macht doch auf die Art GAR KEINEN SPASS  - und auf die Items dort, verzichte ich dann auch getrost. Mir reicht PVP und Heromarkenequip völlig aus.



Und jetzt weißt Du warum a) the Holy Avengers Turalyon nicht raiden und b) wir die am längsten bestehende und größte Gilde auf Turalyon sind: wir werben damit, das wir nicht raiden.

*Want to do anything but raid? Join the Holy Avengers, we do anything fun!
*


----------



## Tünnemann72 (4. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und jetzt weißt Du warum a) the Holy Avengers Turalyon nicht raiden und b) wir die am längsten bestehende und größte Gilde auf Turalyon sind: wir werben damit, das wir nicht raiden.
> 
> *Want to do anything but raid? Join the Holy Avengers, we do anything fun!
> *



Vernünftig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... Allerdings, wenn man einen 10/25er Trupp genauso flott und "Zwanglos" zusammenbekommen würde, wie eine 5er Gruppe, würde das ganze auch Spass machen -- aber vorher erste eine Logistik aufffahren müssen, als wenn man zum Mond fliegen will ... was hat das noch mit Spass zu tun .. ? ^^


----------



## Technocrat (4. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Aber deshalb pickt man sich ja auch nicht die Kirschen von der Schwarzwäldertorte und beschwert sich dann, dass es 1. viel zu wenig war, 2. zu schnell weg und 3. der Mülleimer schonwieder voll ist.



Wunderbare Metapher um "Pro"-Gamer zu beschreiben. Danke!


----------



## Totemkrieger (4. Februar 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon wieder jedes dritte Wort "Raid" und "Raidcontent" lese und was mit diesem Begriff mittlerweile alles verbunden wird, geht mir wieder ein Lichtlein auf, wieso ich mich immer davon ferngehalten habe ...
> 
> Denn so wie das diskutiert wird, könnte ich meinen ich sitze in einem Unternehmen und bin zum Erfolg verdammt. Soviel Aufwand vorher ... TS- Gehampel, ("Whää kann nicht connecten/passwort geht nicht"), Überteuertes, langwierig erzeugtes Buffood mit zweifelhaftem/kleinem Effekt, unpünktliche Teilnehmer und dann der ständige Druck eine "von oben" verordnete DPS Quote zu erzeugen - und das persönliche Unwohlsein, wenn man diese beim geposteten DMG Meter nicht erreicht hat  ...  hey, das erinnert mich an die freie Martkwirtschaft ...
> 
> Leute, das macht doch auf die Art GAR KEINEN SPASS  - und auf die Items dort, verzichte ich dann auch getrost. Mir reicht PVP und Heromarkenequip völlig aus.




Mag ja sein das dir das keinen Spaß macht,was ja auch völlig in Ordnung ist.

Aber es gibt halt auch Spieler die mögen es im Wettbewerb zu spielen und von daher ,lässt sich da nicht drüber streiten.
Zum Thema Buffood und Flasks gibts einen Thread hier im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Februar 2009)

Mal so ein kleiner Einwand zu: "Früher war alles besser!"

Am Anfang von Wow gab es keine Addons, man wußte nicht was einem in einer Raidinstanz erwartet und mußte selbst auf die Aggro achten. Eine Gilde die ne Bosskampftechnik hatte war im Vorteil!

Heute:

Jeder spielt mit Addons, die Bosse sind schon bekannt bevor sie überhaupt implementiert sind. Es werden Bosstaktiken nachgespielt.

Und wie soll man jetzt auf "früher" zurückpatchen? Oder ist das Nachspielen von Taktiken das was "Profis" wollen?

Deshalb vote ich ganz klar dafür den Schwierigkeitsgrad durch mehr unvorhergesehenes zu erhöhen!!

Dann sind beide Seiten zufrieden! Oder nicht? Wenn nicht würde es mich mal interessiern was euch daran stört!


----------



## Totemkrieger (4. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Mal so ein kleiner Einwand zu: "Früher war alles besser!"
> 
> Am Anfang von Wow gab es keine Addons, man wußte nicht was einem in einer Raidinstanz erwartet und mußte selbst auf die Aggro achten. Eine Gilde die ne Bosskampftechnik hatte war im Vorteil!
> 
> ...




blätter mal ein paar Seiten zurück.Darüber wurde schon zu Hauf diskutiert


----------



## Omidas (4. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wunderbare Metapher um "Pro"-Gamer zu beschreiben. Danke!



Frag mich, was an dem Vergleich gut sein soll? Den wenn man das
übertragen würde, müssten die Pros sich die Rosinen raus picken
in WoW und sonst nichts.
Wohl etwas falsch. Den Ein Raider questet, macht Instanzen, skillt
Berufe und alles andere auch, was jeder in WoW macht.

Würde eher passen, das Pros gestrandete Menschen sind und nur
wenig Vorräte. Und obwohl sie das wissen essen sie alles auf am
ersten Tag.

Und da du auf Vergleiche stehts. Eine Metapher zu ein paar
"Casuals":

Die essen den Nachtisch, obwohl sie ihr Gemüse nicht gegessen haben.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Februar 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Frag mich, was an dem Vergleich gut sein soll?



Der Vergleich war nicht nur auf Pro's bezogen sondern auch auf manch Casual!

Es gibt nen ganzen Kontinent zu entdecken und was machen viele? 

48 Std grinden *bing* 80! Hero go go go go go Raid und "wääähäää mir ist sooo langweilig!!!"

Es ist jedem selbst überlassen wie er spielt aber wer einfach nur durch die Level jagdt der hat sich nun mal die Kirschen runtergepickt!

Ich hab auch viele "Casuals" getroffen die recht schnell 80 waren und noch keine Instanz von innen gesehen haben! 

Aber dann später: omg Burg Utgarde - Hdz4 ist so witzlos wenn man da auf 80 durchgeht.... seltsam oder?


----------



## Thrainan (4. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Es muß kein einziger DD, auch kein 6k dps DD bei Patchwork irgendeine Aggro runterschrauben, wenn vorn ein fähiger Tank steht.
> Glaubs mir, es stimmt wirklich.


Ja ich weis, aber ich bin es müde dir immer alles im Detail erklären zu müssen. Auf die Hälfte meiner Posts antwortest du ja nicht. Kanns sein das dir da nix schlaues einfällt?
Das man natürllich nicht bei allen bossen aggro klauen KANN ist doch klar, habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Wann ein Tank viel, wann weniger aggro aufbauen kann, wann ein DDler mehr, wann weniger aggro erzeugt, würde ich erklären. Allerdings weis ich ja das es eh vergebens ist. Als echter Progamer kennst dich ja bestens aus...
Andererseits das man grade bei diesem Beispiel mit patchwork gegenhalten will zeugt nicht grade von besonder "Proheit"
Naja was solls, ignore und gut. Keine Lust mehr


----------



## Totemkrieger (4. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Ja ich weis, aber ich bin es müde dir immer alles im Detail erklären zu müssen. Auf die Hälfte meiner Posts antwortest du ja nicht. Kanns sein das dir da nix schlaues einfällt?
> Das man natürllich nicht bei allen bossen aggro klauen KANN ist doch klar, habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Wann ein Tank viel, wann weniger aggro aufbauen kann, wann ein DDler mehr, wann weniger aggro erzeugt, würde ich erklären. Allerdings weis ich ja das es eh vergebens ist. Als echter Progamer kennst dich ja bestens aus...
> Andererseits das man grade bei diesem Beispiel mit patchwork gegenhalten will zeugt nicht grade von besonder "Proheit"
> Naja was solls, ignore und gut. Keine Lust mehr



Lies dir mal die ganzen Posts von Cyl durch.Er war wohl einer der jenigen die hier am häufigsten versucht haben ihren Standpunkt klar zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Lies dir mal die ganzen Posts von Cyl durch.Er war wohl einer der jenigen die hier am häufigsten versucht haben ihren Standpunkt klar zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie bei Thrainan, gab es aber auch Argumente, auf die einfach garnicht geantwortet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baummi (4. Februar 2009)

Es gibt sicherlich Spieler die nach einer gewissen Zeit keine Lust mehr haben WOW zu zocken.Dafür gibt es immer Ersatz.Für mich sei gesagt das Raiden das schönste ist.Aus dem einfachen Grund:Es kommt auf das Teamplay an.Und so geht es sehr vielen.

WOW liegt NICHT im sterben.Es entwickelt sich immer weiter und wird noch sehr lange Zeit eines der besten Onlinespiele bleiben.

In diesem Sinne

Happy Raid


----------



## Peithon (4. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Du willst im ernst behaupten das die Mehrzahl der WoW Spieler in keine Instanzen geht oder gar raidet?
> Ich glaube Du spielst ein anderes Spiel oder lebst gefangen in Deiner Traumwelt.


Die Raidspieler waren gemeint. In die eine oder andere Instanz wird natürlich jeder mal reinschauen. 



Cyl schrieb:


> Und wer solche Aussagen bezüglich Mitspieler trifft, die schlicht ihren Spielspaß aus anderen Dingen beziehen als Du, der sollte an seiner mangelhaften Toleranz arbeiten.
> Alternativ auch mal überlegen an was die persönliche Abneigung denn liegt, denn Dich zwingt doch niemand ebenso zu spielen.
> Ist es Mißgunst, oder gar nur purer Neid auf etwas das man selbst nicht kann?


Ich bemängel euren Umgang mit den anderen Spielern, die ebenso wie du ein Recht darauf haben alles zu sehen, für was sie auch bezahlen. Ihr seht ja auch das Durchführen von strikt langweiligen Algorithmen als Sport an. Was sich hinter der Fassade von WoW verbirgt. Dazu kann man nur sagen, dass sich so einen Firstkill nichtmal die eigentlichen Fans angucken. Während die Fußball-WM oder Olympia selbst von "Externen" mit Interesse verfolgt wird.



Cyl schrieb:


> Wenn Du es sooo Plöde findest, dann machs doch einfach nicht. Wen interessierts?
> 
> Und jetzt kommt bestimmt wieder der große Radiergummi, denn 1000 mal "wow hat doch so viele spieler, daher stirbt es nicht" (am Thema vorbei), oder "dann hör doch auf"(intolerant), oder "geh zum Psychologen!"(beleidigend) sind schließlich nicht löschenswert.
> Entspricht ja auch der eigenen Meinung?


Hier sind einige vernünftige Vorschläge, besonders aus den Reihen der "Gelegenheitsspieler" gemacht worden: -Vielseitigere Bosse und überraschende Instanzverläufe.

Es wäre nun mal an euch, dieses vielleicht etwas weiterzudenken oder auch mal konstruktive Kritik zu üben. Bisher sind von eurer Seite aber nur Floskeln und Beleidigungen aufgetaucht.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (4. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und jetzt weißt Du warum a) the Holy Avengers Turalyon nicht raiden und b) wir die am längsten bestehende und größte Gilde auf Turalyon sind: wir werben damit, das wir nicht raiden.
> 
> *Want to do anything but raid? Join the Holy Avengers, we do anything fun!
> *




*kurz über nen Charaktertransfer nachdenkt*


----------



## Totemkrieger (4. Februar 2009)

> Hier sind einige vernünftige Vorschläge, besonders aus den Reihen der "Gelegenheitsspieler" gemacht worden: -Vielseitigere Bosse und überraschende Instanzverläufe.
> 
> Es wäre nun mal an euch, dieses vielleicht etwas weiterzudenken oder auch mal konstruktive Kritik zu üben. Bisher sind von eurer Seite aber nur Floskeln und Beleidigungen aufgetaucht.



Wenn du genauer nach liest wirst du solche Vorschläge auf beiden Seiten antreffen.
Es wurde etliche Vorschläge gebracht,die beide Seiten vll zufrieden stellen würden.
Wenn ich mal die Zeit dafür habe,werde ich dir jeden einzelnen Vorschlag "quoten"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Bisher sind von eurer Seite aber nur Floskeln und Beleidigungen aufgetaucht.



Dann hast du vll einiges überlesen?


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Februar 2009)

Was man von allen Seiten hört: Wow wird immer mehr zum Egoshooter! 

Ich fordere das mehr für die Gilden gemacht wird! So ne eigene kleine Gilde ist ja als zusätzliches Megabankfach ganz nett aber die GEMEINSCHAFT in Wow MUß weiter gefördert werden!

Das ist es vielleicht was momentan auch etwas auf der Strecke bleibt! Eine bessere Organisation in gildeninternen Dingen wie z.B. eigener GildenAHtransfer (nur so als Beispiel).

ERFOLGE in denen man mit der Gilde Bosse gelegt haben muß

Eventuell Irgendwo eine Liste der bestehenden Gilden und was sie schon gelegt haben. Eine Art TopTen! Das würde viele Motivieren und vor allem könnten die Gilden auch mal ihre Erfolge vorweisen!

Das Teamplay geht momentan ziemlich den Bach runter um es mal so zu sagen!

Jeder dattelt für sich und viele treffen sich nur noch zum Raid.

Ist nicht in jeder Gilde so aber es gibt in letzter Zeit vermehrt gildenlose Einzelspieler....


----------



## Peithon (4. Februar 2009)

> Es gibt sicherlich Spieler die nach einer gewissen Zeit keine Lust mehr haben WOW zu zocken.Dafür gibt es immer Ersatz.Für mich sei gesagt das Raiden das schönste ist.Aus dem einfachen Grund:Es kommt auf das Teamplay an.Und so geht es sehr vielen.



Da habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht, als ich mal etwas Arena gemacht habe und mit einer PvP-Skillung auf einem PvP-Server zusammen mit vielelicht mal 2 anderen die Hordler auf den Weg nach Karazhan behinderte. Da gab es gleich 1-2 Heulthreads im Realmforum. Wären die geschlossen mit ihren 10 Leuten angekommen, dann hätten die uns einfach umgepustet, aber das wäre ja Teamplay, also einstehen für seine Mitspieler. Das ist jedoch keine Eigenschaft, die sehr viele Raidspieler haben. 

Ihr fordert ja im Grunde nur Aufgaben, bei denen alle keine Fehler machen dürfen.


----------



## Peithon (4. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Nichts anderes als vielseitigere Bosse und überraschende Instanzverläufe würden sich die hier meckernden Raider wünschen, doch ist dies finanziell für Blizz nicht lukrativ und wird daher wohl nicht kommen.
> Außerdem würde sich dies *höchst* kontraproduktiv bezüglich des angestrebten Schwierigkeitsgrades auswirken, gerade Gelegenheitsspieler, die nicht täglich x-Stunden "üben", wären sehr benachteiligt bezüglich "den ganzen Content bezahlt->den ganzen Content sehn".
> 
> Daher meine Meinung: Von mir aus nichts lieber als das dieser Vorschlag umgemünzt werden würde, doch für Gelegenheitsspieler wäre dies ein Drama ähnlich Naxx Classic.
> ...



Cyl, du hast es doch selber miterlebt. Ernsthafte Inovationsbestrebungen von Seiten Blizzards. die sich bahnbrechend von den 60er-Zeiten absetzen, hat es bei WoW noch nie gegeben. Mit keinem Patch und mit keinem Addon. Blizzard hat immer von anderen Spielen "geklaut" (Lieber gut kopiert, als schlecht erfunden).

Ich vermute mal, dass die Engine einfach nicht mehr hergibt. Das kann ich jedoch nicht eindeutig sagen. Mit einer neuen Engine sind zum einen sehr hohe Entwicklungskosten fällig, zum anderen müssten sich die Spieler neue Rechner kaufen etc.. Das wäre ein verdammt hohes Risiko. 
Beispiele bei denen Engines für verschiedene Spiele benutzt worden sind, sind z. B. C&C, Schlacht um Mittelerde und Dune. Vom Sinn her alles gleich, nur etwas andere Texturen.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Nichts anderes als vielseitigere Bosse und überraschende Instanzverläufe würden sich die hier meckernden Raider wünschen, doch ist dies finanziell für Blizz nicht lukrativ und wird daher wohl nicht kommen.
> Außerdem würde sich dies *höchst* kontraproduktiv bezüglich des angestrebten Schwierigkeitsgrades auswirken, gerade Gelegenheitsspieler, die nicht täglich x-Stunden "üben", wären sehr benachteiligt bezüglich "den ganzen Content bezahlt->den ganzen Content sehn".
> 
> Daher meine Meinung: Von mir aus nichts lieber als das dieser Vorschlag umgemünzt werden würde, doch für Gelegenheitsspieler wäre dies ein Drama ähnlich Naxx Classic.



Was glaubst du ist schwieriger?

10 gute Nasen zu finden oder 40 relativ gute?

Viele "Wenig-Spieler" sind nicht schlecht nur weil sie wenig spielen, sie haben einfach nicht die Zeit nen Tag in der Gruppensuche für nen 40 Raid zu verbringen und keine Lust nen Lebenslauf, Vorstellungsgespräch bei ner "Pro"-Gilde zu absolvieren und dann auch tatsächlich 4 Tage in der Woche Abends online sein zu müssen!

25 ist die Schmerzgrenze was darüber hinaus geht kann man nur machen wenn man sich tatsächlich in einer Gilde befindet, wo mindestens der Gildenmeister nix anderes zu tun hat wie Raids zu organisieren.

Kararandom hat es früher gezeigt:

xxx afk
xx1 offline
xx2 fordert xx3 zum duell raus
xx4 stirbt gerade weil ihm langweilig war und er vorgerannt ist.

WILLST DU SCHWEREN KONTENT ODER EINFACH NEN TÜRSTEHER IN FORM VON MINDESTANZAHL FÜR DIESEN RAID NICHT ERREICHT?

Und eine knackige Raidinstanz ist sehrwohl umsetzbar! Warum sollte es nicht gehen? 

Ich behaupte es scheitert für viele Casuals eher an der Anzahl der Spieler als am Schwierigkeitsgrad!


----------



## Parafino (4. Februar 2009)

Wer wann und wo im sterben liegt, liegt ganz allein an Euch. Es muss ja mit aller Gewalt der Endboss gelegt werden, "" Wir sind die Ersten und Besten"", und was kommt danach? Gähnende LERRE und Langeweile. Ich bin nun mal gespannt auf die Kommentare, werd mich mal wieder Krum lachen über blöde und unsachliche Antworten. _Aber es gibt ja auch Gamer die das Game des Games wegen spielen und nicht immer die Ersten sein müssen._


----------



## Totemkrieger (4. Februar 2009)

Parafino schrieb:


> Wer wann und wo im sterben liegt, liegt ganz allein an Euch. Es muss ja mit aller Gewalt der Endboss gelegt werden, "" Wir sind die Ersten und Besten"", und was kommt danach? Gähnende LERRE und Langeweile. Ich bin nun mal gespannt auf die Kommentare, werd mich mal wieder krumm lachen über blöde und unsachliche Antworten. _Aber es gibt ja auch Gamer die das Game des Games wegen spielen und nicht immer die Ersten sein müssen._




Och bitte...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch das wurde auf vielen vorrigen Seiten ausführlich erklärt und argumentiert,warum es halt Spieler gibt denen es Spaß macht im Wettbewerb zu spielen.
Ob diese Antwort für dich nun "blöde" oder "unsachlich" musst du für dich entscheiden.


----------



## larxenus (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo Buffies.


Blizzard hat doch schon fuer Casuals gesorgt, und ich finde sie soellten es verstaerken wegen den "Pro"-Spielern.

Jetzt denken sich manche "WTF?"

Ganz einfach, 10 und 25 Raids, sie soellten die 10er so lassen und 25er noch etwas hochschrauben, somit die Casuals ihren Content fuer den sie bezahlt haben sehen und die "Pro" in 25 ihre herausforderung haben.

Wer jetzt sagt "mimi ich bin Casual will aber trotzdem 25er sehen" soell mit WOW aufhoeren und Hello kitty online spielen. 

WOW ist KEIN wunschkonzert!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MFG Larxenus


----------



## Hishabye (4. Februar 2009)

Dann hab ich nen Vorschlag:

Die Bosse in den Instanzen sollen so programmiert werden, dass sie 
IMMEr andere Handlungen und andere Schadenausstöße machen.

Da werden Guides, Taktiken usw. sinnlos...

Dann muss situationsbedingt gehandelt werden und nicht nur stur Knöpfchen
A oder B gedrückt werden...

Dann wird auch endlich niemanden langeweilig -.-


----------



## Omidas (4. Februar 2009)

Parafino schrieb:


> Wer wann und wo im sterben liegt, liegt ganz allein an Euch. Es muss ja mit aller Gewalt der Endboss gelegt werden, "" Wir sind die Ersten und Besten"", und was kommt danach? Gähnende LERRE und Langeweile. Ich bin nun mal gespannt auf die Kommentare, werd mich mal wieder Krum lachen über blöde und unsachliche Antworten. _Aber es gibt ja auch Gamer die das Game des Games wegen spielen und nicht immer die Ersten sein müssen._



Darf ich dir die erste blöde und unsachliche Antwort in Bezug auf das Thema geben,
über das du lachen kannst? Ich glaube die ist so mit eine der besten!



Parafino schrieb:


> Wer wann und wo im sterben liegt, liegt ganz allein an Euch. Es muss ja mit aller Gewalt der Endboss gelegt werden, "" Wir sind die Ersten und Besten"", und was kommt danach? Gähnende LERRE und Langeweile. Ich bin nun mal gespannt auf die Kommentare, werd mich mal wieder Krum lachen über blöde und unsachliche Antworten. _Aber es gibt ja auch Gamer die das Game des Games wegen spielen und nicht immer die Ersten sein müssen._



Warum sollte es keine Spieler geben, die nur wegen dem Spaß raiden?
Schau dir mein Equip an, schau dir das durchschnittliche Equip meiner Gildenkollegen an.
Denkst du ich habe das Equip mit denen zusammen geholt? Leider nicht. War 1-2 Monate
in einer besser organisierten Gilde drin gewesen, aber zurück gegangen, weil mir das
menschliche fehlte. Glaubst du ich werde in Ulduar wieder nach einer Woche mit Equip
possen können? (Wenn ich es denn jemals überhaupt vor gehabt habe). 
Doch selbst hier fehlt mir der Spielspaß am Raiden obwohl es sicher anspruchsvoller geworden 
ist.

Menschlichkeit ~ Gesamtpaket > Firstkills >>>>>>> Loot


----------



## oerpli (4. Februar 2009)

> 2. Sind die Raidspieler nicht für den Erfolg von WoW verantwortlich. Im Gegenteil, sie sind und waren schon immer eine Minderheit.


Ein vernünftiges PVE- Video ist schon durchaus beeindruckend...
und... ich schätze, dass 95% der Spieler in Inis gehen. Wenn du anspruchsvolle Raider meinst, dann schreib das auch hin.


> Und jetzt weißt Du warum a) the Holy Avengers Turalyon nicht raiden und b) wir die am längsten bestehende und größte Gilde auf Turalyon sind: wir werben damit, das wir nicht raiden.
> Want to do anything but raid? Join the Holy Avengers, we do anything fun!


Und du bist sicher, dass du dann auch nur im Ansatz die Intensität von Raids kritisieren kannst? Sorry, aber wenn man im ganzen Leben noch keinen vernünftigen Raid gesehen hat, sollte man sich nicht in einem Thema aufhalten, in dem es um den fehlenden Schwierigkeitsgrad von Raids geht.



> Ich bemängel euren Umgang mit den anderen Spielern, die ebenso wie du ein Recht darauf haben alles zu sehen, für was sie auch bezahlen. Ihr seht ja auch das Durchführen von strikt langweiligen Algorithmen als Sport an. Was sich hinter der Fassade von WoW verbirgt. Dazu kann man nur sagen, dass sich so einen Firstkill nichtmal die eigentlichen Fans angucken. Während die Fußball-WM oder Olympia selbst von "Externen" mit Interesse verfolgt wird.


Du hast so gar keinen Plan. Weißt du, wie oft Videos von Nihilum, Sk etc. heruntergeladen wurden? Und du bezahlst nicht dafür, alles zu sehen. Machst du nicht, fertig. NEIN.


> Hier sind einige schwachsinnige nicht umsetzbare Vorschläge, besonders aus den Reihen der "Gelegenheitsspieler" gemacht worden: -Vielseitigere Bosse und überraschende Instanzverläufe.
> Diese Vorschläge kamen deshalb von den Casuals, da jene oftmals keinen Bezug zur Realität haben und Sachen für möglich halten, die nicht möglich sind (WoW2 *hust)


/fixed


> Da habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht, als ich mal etwas Arena gemacht habe und mit einer PvP-Skillung auf einem PvP-Server zusammen mit vielelicht mal 2 anderen die Hordler auf den Weg nach Karazhan behinderte. Da gab es gleich 1-2 Heulthreads im Realmforum. Wären die geschlossen mit ihren 10 Leuten angekommen, dann hätten die uns einfach umgepustet, aber das wäre ja Teamplay, also einstehen für seine Mitspieler. Das ist jedoch keine Eigenschaft, die sehr viele Raidspieler haben.


Ganken vor Instanzen gehört zum erbärmlichsten was man machen kann. Dass Raider nicht an PVP interessiert sind, erkennt man daran, dass sie nicht im AV rumzergen.


> Ich vermute mal, dass die Engine einfach nicht mehr hergibt. Das kann ich jedoch nicht eindeutig sagen. Mit einer neuen Engine sind zum einen sehr hohe Entwicklungskosten fällig, zum anderen müssten sich die Spieler neue Rechner kaufen etc.. Das wäre ein verdammt hohes Risiko.
> Beispiele bei denen Engines für verschiedene Spiele benutzt worden sind, sind z. B. C&C, Schlacht um Mittelerde und Dune. Vom Sinn her alles gleich, nur etwas andere Texturen.


Die Mechanik ist immer diesselbe, aber die Bosse von SW waren etwas, was es bis dahin selten gab. Und auch der mit ihnen verbundene Aufwand.


> Ich behaupte es scheitert für viele Casuals eher an der Anzahl der Spieler als am Schwierigkeitsgrad!


Casual nennen sich meistens die Spieler, die einfach schlecht sind. In den seltensten Fällen sind das die, die wenig spielen. Und ein solcher "Casual"-Raid bekommt keinen Vashj/Kael/Archi ähnlichen Boss down. Schaffen sie nicht. Der DMG reicht nie aus, die Koordination ist weit entfernt vom nötigen. Nicht jeder ist fähig, auf äußere Umstände zu reagieren.


> Wer wann und wo im sterben liegt, liegt ganz allein an Euch. Es muss ja mit aller Gewalt der Endboss gelegt werden, "" Wir sind die Ersten und Besten"", und was kommt danach? Gähnende LERRE und Langeweile. Ich bin nun mal gespannt auf die Kommentare, werd mich mal wieder Krum lachen über blöde und unsachliche Antworten. Aber es gibt ja auch Gamer die das Game des Games wegen spielen und nicht immer die Ersten sein müssen.


LERRE = Fail. Caps und Leere. 
Krum lachen = Fail. krumm lachen.
Unnötige Anglizismen = Nicht falsch, aber unnötig.
Und warum sollte man spielen wie ein Idiot, nur damit das Spiel nicht an 2 Abenden durch ist? Ich raide so gut ich kann, und nicht, dass der Content noch bis zur Apokalypse reicht.


> Die Bosse in den Instanzen sollen so programmiert werden, dass sie
> IMMEr andere Handlungen und andere Schadenausstöße machen.
> 
> Da werden Guides, Taktiken usw. sinnlos...
> ...


/facepalm. Um Gottes Willen. In einem guten Raid handelt jeder Spieler autonom und macht das beste aus der Situation. Es geht nicht darum, dass es Taktiken gab. 2 Wochen nach Mururelease gabs Taktiken für ihn. 99.9% der Spieler hätten ihn vor dem 2. Nerf vor lvl 80+ und vor dem 1. nie geschafft. (eigtl war der 1. Nerf schon der 2. und der 2. der 3., aber der "Fix" mit der Castunterbrechung war nie so schwerwiegend wie die 10% bzw 30% Nerfs.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (4. Februar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Laberlaber.... WoW, BC und WotLk sind auf den Plätzen 1-3 der deutschen Verkaufscharts 2008 (auch nachzulesen bei golem.de), aber klar, das Spiel stirbt. Selbst für den extremen Fall, dass die 12 Millionen NICHT stimmen würden und nur EINE Million wäre, welches andere MMORPG kann sich damit denn bitte vergleichen? Lächerlich.



Hmm? Guildwars vielleicht?


----------



## DonkeyMan (4. Februar 2009)

Nein tut es nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Prognose (die natuerlich falsh sein kann):
WoW wird sich fuer eine Zeitlang im 12+ million bereich halten und dann wird ganz langsam die Spielerzahl runtergehen. Einen Massenexodus sehe ich nicht kommen (da liegen viele WoW Totsager falsch). Erstens ist es immer noch ein gutes Spiel fuer die Massen und zweitens kommt in naechster Zeit noch kein Konkurrent dem ich zutraue WoW viele Spieler zu klauen. Star Wars: The Old Republic ist der *erste* Kandidat dem ich Zutraue viele WoW Kunden abzuwerben. Bioware versteht es einfach gute Spiele zu machen (so wie Blizzard).
Aber SW:TOR kommt frueshtens 2010.


----------



## Technocrat (4. Februar 2009)

larxenus schrieb:


> Blizzard hat doch schon fuer Casuals gesorgt, und ich finde sie soellten es verstaerken wegen den "Pro"-Spielern.



Och bitte, das wurde hier doch auch schon ein dutzend Mal erklärt: Blizzard findet es ökonomisch nicht sinvoll, für 5% der Spielerschaft Unsummen zu investieren.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Und jener Spielinhalt, jedenfalls für diejenigen die auf anspruchsvolles Raiden oder anspruchsvolles PvP stehn, DER ist tot!
> Meiner Meinung nach sogar mausetot.
> Um das gehts hier!



Da kommt mir gerade so eine Idee! Nicht das es das Ei des Kolumbus wäre aber es würde mir persönlich doch recht gut gefallen.

Wenn ich morgens mal ne Randomgruppe habe und noch nicht meinen mindestest Coffeinlevel von zwei Tassen latsch ich noch recht schläfrig durch eine Instanz. Ist ja soweit alles klar was soll schon passieren?

So richtig wach werd ich erst wenn plötzlich ein "PAT" im Channel steht oder noch besser als Schlachtzugwarnung mit Drohton mitten auf meinen Bildschirm donnert und auf einmal bin ich hellwach!! Man dreht sich wie wild und zieht alle Register! In diesem Augenblick entscheidet sich meistens ob die Gruppe was taugt und aus den vollen schöpft und ob grad noch wer pennt!

Eine gute Verbesserung wäre den Patroullien mehrere Laufwege zu geben von denen dann einer zufällig beim betreten der Instanz genommen wird. Somit würde man es schonmal ausschalten das selbst die Laufwege von Pats akribisch genau in jedem Guide stehen. 

Und habt ihr euch schonmal überlegt das eigentlich NIE auffällt das ne Patroullie fehlt? Wo um himmelswillen würde sowas vorkommen? Was bringt eine Pat wenn es nichtmal auffällt wenn sie fehlt? Eigentlich sollte man "Suchmannschaften" implementieren die losziehen wenn eine Pat nach einer bestimmten Zeit sich nicht zurückmeldet. Stark genug um eine Gruppe empfindlich zu stören und trotzdem nicht zu stark als das sie ihr immer das Genick bricht.

Das wäre in meinen Augen schonmal eine Aufbesserung gegenüber dem Trash der solange von links nach rechts fliegt und zurück bis er gebombt wird......


----------



## Punischer240 (4. Februar 2009)

leute will ja nichts sagen aber ihr bewertet ein spiel von wievielen es gekauft worden ist??Oo es gibt nach aussagen blizzards 12 mio spieler ist schon klar das dan wotlk sehr viel gekauft wirda ber das spiel stirbt passiert ja nichts neues die level sind fertig nun kanste wieder farmen farmen farmen und dan dein equipt vergleichen..toll wow stirbt aber wird nimals untergehen weils immer wieder freaks gibt die einfach nich aufhören können sogar in wow heiraten...? hallo wen man in wow heiratet dan fehlts doch komplett oder...
ach und wow hat konkurrenz und das spürt man auch von seiten blizzards das einzige neue was uns dieses jahr von wow erwartet sind wieder unzählige klassen buff und nerv patches weilse ja keine balance schaffen..
ach und vergessen wir nicht sie werden wieder sehr viele angebote mit werb einen freund der uns auch geld geben kann sachen machen. sie werden den low berecih wieder beschleunigen und id 80 er die alles schon lange wieder geschaft haben diese sinnlosen erfolge ( das system auch mal wieder geklaut worden ist ) alle durch haben werden entweder wieder twinken oder farmen pvp..?nein danke hört man nur noch warum..keine balance kommt nicht mehr aufs teamplay drauf an /takik ach für was den.
wow verreckt in der brühe die zeit dem 60er conntent nur noch aufgewärmt wird..sie sagen immer uh haben wir viele spieler 12 mio aber warum posten sie nichmal die 80er und dan den rest ach und warum ziehen se nicht mal die china farmer 2- 4ert accounts wech( ja gibt leute mit 4 accounts.) naja kan ich euch sagen weil der großteil nichmal 80 ist und der rest nichmal wotlk hat..... war kommt immer mehr und es gibt viele die den account grad in war nur auf pause haben bis zum patch..
aber ganz erlich hdro guildwars warhammer dan die neuen wo kommen.. die spieler werden sich aufteilen den wow geht unter das doch nur noch mist den jeder kennt manche meckern in war über zu lange warte schlangen an den support stellen aber wen man die mit wow vergleicht die jeden monat mehr als 120 000 000 mio bekommen ist ees ein spitzen support.


meine meinung.

rechtschreibung wird überbewertet


----------



## Lerai (4. Februar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> McDonald's liegt im Sterben!
> 
> Ich weiß noch, bei McDonald's classic gab es einfach nur Burger in stylischen Styroporverpackungen und die Westernsoße hat man noch selber auf den McRib gemacht! Das war viel besser als heute!
> 
> ...



/sticky

omg made my day


----------



## Schlamm (4. Februar 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Hmm? Guildwars vielleicht?


Vielleicht GW2..Iwann wird es den Zeitpunkt geben wann WoW total schwach im Vergleich zu aktuelleren Games aussehen wird. Man denke an Dragonball Online was ja auch iwann rauskommen wird. Erst dann kann man sagen das Game ist tot, und zwar wenn andere viel viel besser, erfolgreicher laufen. 
Aber das ist erst in zwei, drei Jahren, vorher nicht.


----------



## Fuchserl (4. Februar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Dann hab ich nen Vorschlag:
> 
> Die Bosse in den Instanzen sollen so programmiert werden, dass sie
> IMMEr andere Handlungen und andere Schadenausstöße machen.
> ...



Das wärs wirklich!! Die Bosse sollten nicht immer gleich reagieren, dann wäre man echt gefordert und hätte nach x-wipes mal ein echtes Erfolgserlebnis. Man könnte nicht mehr nur nach Schema F vorgehen und die Spieler könnten mal zeigen, ob sie was drauf haben. Es käme dann nicht mehr nur auf dps an, sondern darauf, ob einer bzw eine seine/ihre Klasse tatsächlich spielen kann.
Aber falls Blizzi sowas tatsächlich einführen würde - was nach meinen 4 Jahren wow-Erfahrung absolut unwahrscheinlich ist - käme wohl wieder das übliche Gejaule: Die Bosse sind zu schwer, Blizzi machs bitte einfacher!!

Grüße

F.


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Februar 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Man denke an Dragonball Online was ja auch iwann rauskommen wird.



Ähm, irgendwie ein komisches Beispiel... Ich jedenfalls würde mein Jahresgehalt drauf verwetten, dass DB Online hier in Europa und auch in Nordamerika (also bei den für uns relevanten Zielgruppen) gnadenlos untergehen wird. Einmal weil das Potenzial für ein MMO in diesem Universum relativ gering ist (was für Charaktere gibt es denn, die in einer Liga mit Son Goku und seinen Erzfeinden spielen können? Selbst Aliens und Dämonen sehen da alt aus) und das sich (IMO) eher nach dem Schema "Wir kloppen mal ein Billig-Spiel mit bekanntem Namen zusammen, dann kauft es schon wer" anhört. Übrigens genauso wie das Buffy-MMO, das in Arbeit ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fuchserl schrieb:


> Das wärs wirklich!! Die Bosse sollten nicht immer gleich reagieren, dann wäre man echt gefordert und hätte nach x-wipes mal ein echtes Erfolgserlebnis. Man könnte nicht mehr nur nach Schema F vorgehen und die Spieler könnten mal zeigen, ob sie was drauf haben. Es käme dann nicht mehr nur auf dps an, sondern darauf, ob einer bzw eine seine/ihre Klasse tatsächlich spielen kann.
> Aber falls Blizzi sowas tatsächlich einführen würde - was nach meinen 4 Jahren wow-Erfahrung absolut unwahrscheinlich ist - käme wohl wieder das übliche Gejaule: Die Bosse sind zu schwer, Blizzi machs bitte einfacher!!
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Im Prinzip ist die Idee ja gut, aber das Problem dabei ist: Bei den massiven HP- und Schadensmengen die die wirklich knackigen Bosse raushauen, MUSS es immer eine kurze Vorwarnung vor den wirklich fatalen Attacken geben - und damit ist das Überraschungsmoment auch schon wieder dahin. Baut man solche "Vorwarnungen" (Yells, Animationen, etc.) nicht ein, dann werden die Bossfights zum Glücksspiel und damit nicht nur schwer, sondern frustrierend.

Wer die Final Fantasy-Reihe kennt: Omega Weapon aus FFVIII war AFAIR so ein Beispiel. Besaß einen Instantkill-Move, der die ganze Party betraf und völlig ohne Vorwarnung und zufallsgesteuert kam. Der einzige Schutz dagegen war a.) das Biest totzuhauen so schnell es ging und zu hoffen, dass es den Killer-Move nicht benutzte (sprich: auf sein Glück zu hoffen) oder b.) zur richtigen Zeit ein ganz bestimmtes und einmaliges Item zu opfern, um kurzzeitig unverwundbar zu werden (sprich: Schwein beim Timing zu haben).


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Februar 2009)

EDIT: Sry für den Doppelpost...


----------



## Angharad (4. Februar 2009)

Thegnar schrieb:


> Finde ich schön geschrieben und absolut passend.



sehe ich genauso.


----------



## Technocrat (4. Februar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> McDonald's liegt im Sterben!
> 
> Ich weiß noch, bei McDonald's classic gab es einfach nur Burger in stylischen Styroporverpackungen und die Westernsoße hat man noch selber auf den McRib gemacht! Das war viel besser als heute!
> 
> ...



Herrlich! Dankedankedankedanke! Ab ins Archiv damit und beim nächten Pro-Gamer-WHiner-Thread auspacken - genial! Nochmals danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonkeyMan (4. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Donkeyman, fast niemand bezweifelt das die 12 Mio Kunden noch ne Weile spielen werden, es behauptet auch so ziemlich kein einziger das WoW gemessen an Spielerzahlen stirbt.
> 
> DER SPIELINHALT ist es, um das es hier geht. Lies dir doch wenigstens ein bißchen! was von dem Thread durch, in dem Du postest.
> 
> ...



Jemand braucht ne Beruhingungstablette. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe sehr wohl den OP gelesen.

Anspruchvolles PvP gab es nie bei WoW.

Klar Raiden ist nicht mehr so anspruchsvoll wie es mal war, aber raiden ist nur ein Teil von WoW und nicht der Hauptinhalt. Man kann schwer von WoW ist im sterben erzaehlen wenn Teile von WoW sehr gut am laufen sind.

WoW jetzt ist zum groessten Teils besser als WoW Klassik (klar wird es immer wieder sachen geben die Leutein bei WoW Klassik besser gefallen haben).
Ich denke das WoW Neustarter jetzt ein wesentlich besseres Spiel haben als ich der direkt bei release angefangen hat.

Viele Leute sind WoW auch einfach satt geworden und denken es ist schlechter geworden, denn es ist nun wirklich nicht leicht Jahrelang immer das selbe spiel zu spielen (ich selber hatte mehrere Pausen eingelegt).


----------



## Evilgustaff (4. Februar 2009)

Gut geschrieben - ich sehe das genauso. Daher liegt mein Account auch auf Eis.  Das fällt natürlich nicht wirklich auf bei ca. 12 Mio. Kunden, aber so wie mir geht es vielen Spielern, die schon länger dabei sind. Ich war seit 1.3 dabei und habe mich nie beschwert, aber was momentan abläuft ...


----------



## Malorus (4. Februar 2009)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Malorus (4. Februar 2009)

wie heißt es so schön , tot gesagte leben länger.

sprachlich guter beitrag , doch inhaltlich schon 100 mal durchgekaut und argumentativ nicht wirklich überzeugend.
es wird immer einige geben , die finden es ist zu leicht , wiederrum andere finden es zu schwer.
die kunst ist , den mittelweg zu finden und dass ist was blizzard grade versucht.

das es im moment etwas zu einfach ist bestreite ich nicht, doch den teufel an die wand zu malen und zu sagen es ist total einfach und jeder anfänger der mit dem kopf über die tastatur rollen kann , schafft die inis ist einfach übertrieben und unangebracht.
ich persönlich würde auf ulduar warten , laut blizzard soll diese schwerer werden und somit vielleicht den mittelweg zumindest annähernd erreichen.

es gibt nun mal mehr arten von spielern , als die sogenannten "progamer".
ich denke jedem der sich mit seiner klasse beschäftigt und versucht möglichst viel aus seinem char rauszuholen, sollte die möglichkeit gegeben werden den content zu sehen , auch wenn sie nicht die zeit haben 4 mal in der woche zu raiden.

außerdem denke ich grade daher , dass die inis leichter gemacht werden , um sie der breiten masse zugänglich zu machen , hilft wow zu "überleben" , da es mehr leute gibt die zufriedener geworden sind , als leute die unzufrieden geworden sind. 

mfg 

ps: bin seit per bc dabei , hatte damals bis bwl clear und raide bis heute regelmäßig.


----------



## Totemkrieger (4. Februar 2009)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> leute will ja nichts sagen aber ihr bewertet ein spiel von wievielen es gekauft worden ist??Oo es gibt nach aussagen blizzards 12 mio spieler ist schon klar das dan wotlk sehr viel gekauft wirda ber das spiel stirbt passiert ja nichts neues die level sind fertig nun kanste wieder farmen farmen farmen und dan dein equipt vergleichen..toll wow stirbt aber wird nimals untergehen weils immer wieder freaks gibt die einfach nich aufhören können sogar in wow heiraten...? hallo wen man in wow heiratet dan fehlts doch komplett oder...
> ach und wow hat konkurrenz und das spürt man auch von seiten blizzards das einzige neue was uns dieses jahr von wow erwartet sind wieder unzählige klassen buff und nerv patches weilse ja keine balance schaffen..
> ach und vergessen wir nicht sie werden wieder sehr viele angebote mit werb einen freund der uns auch geld geben kann sachen machen. sie werden den low berecih wieder beschleunigen und id 80 er die alles schon lange wieder geschaft haben diese sinnlosen erfolge ( das system auch mal wieder geklaut worden ist ) alle durch haben werden entweder wieder twinken oder farmen pvp..?nein danke hört man nur noch warum..keine balance kommt nicht mehr aufs teamplay drauf an /takik ach für was den.
> wow verreckt in der brühe die zeit dem 60er conntent nur noch aufgewärmt wird..sie sagen immer uh haben wir viele spieler 12 mio aber warum posten sie nichmal die 80er und dan den rest ach und warum ziehen se nicht mal die china farmer 2- 4ert accounts wech( ja gibt leute mit 4 accounts.) naja kan ich euch sagen weil der großteil nichmal 80 ist und der rest nichmal wotlk hat..... war kommt immer mehr und es gibt viele die den account grad in war nur auf pause haben bis zum patch..
> ...


nach 4 Sätzen musst ich aufhören zu lesen,da meine Augen brannten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malorus (4. Februar 2009)

> das system auch mal wieder geklaut worden ist



muss ich , wenn ich ein auto bauen will , jedes mal eine neue art von motor erfinden , weil jemand anderes vorher schon einen motor gebaut hat?

alles war in irgendeiner form irgendwo schon vorhanden und wenn man jetzt bei jeder kleinigkeit schreit, dass es doch alles nur geklaut sei , sollte man darüber nachdenken ob es das angebliche orginal nicht auch irgendwo anders abgekupfert hat.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Februar 2009)

Malorus schrieb:


> muss ich , wenn ich ein auto bauen will , jedes mal eine neue art von motor erfinden , weil jemand anderes vorher schon einen motor gebaut hat?
> 
> alles war in irgendeiner form irgendwo schon vorhanden und wenn man jetzt bei jeder kleinigkeit schreit, dass es doch alles nur geklaut sei , sollte man darüber nachdenken ob es das angebliche orginal nicht auch irgendwo anders abgekupfert hat.



Selbst wenn eine Geschichte komplett selbst erfunden worden ist, dann kann man meistens Bezüge zu anderen Geschichten, Filmen usw herleiten!

Ist euch noch nie aufgefallen das unser Fernsehprogramm zwischenzeitlich ein Mix aus Wiederholungen der Wiederholungen und schnell abgedrehten flachen Serien ist?

Gut ok! Die Nachrichten sind nicht unbedingt wiederholt, es ist jedesmal ne neue Börsenkrise! XD


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Februar 2009)

Um mal wieder eine konkrete Idee in die Runde zu werfen:

Mein Final-Fantasy-Vergleich weiter oben hat mich da auf ne Idee gebracht. Was halten die Hardcores von Bossen im Stile der Weapons/Ozma/Penance usw.? Sprich: Super-Mega-Fette und völlig optionale Bosse, die just for fun gelegt werden können, dafür aber ne Menge Vorbereitung erfordern, perfektes Zusammenspiel und Klassenbeherrschung. Illidan? Kinderkacke! Kil'jaeden? Wird überbewertet! Arthas? Wen kümmert der Milchbubi?

Das, verknüpft mit einer guten Questreihe (ohne ists doch langweilig), dürfte doch mehr als genug Anreiz zum weiterspielen sein. Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Sethek (4. Februar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Um mal wieder eine konkrete Idee in die Runde zu werfen:
> 
> Mein Final-Fantasy-Vergleich weiter oben hat mich da auf ne Idee gebracht. Was halten die Hardcores von Bossen im Stile der Weapons/Ozma/Penance usw.? Sprich: Super-Mega-Fette und völlig optionale Bosse, die just for fun gelegt werden können, dafür aber ne Menge Vorbereitung erfordern, perfektes Zusammenspiel und Klassenbeherrschung. Illidan? Kinderkacke! Kil'jaeden? Wird überbewertet! Arthas? Wen kümmert der Milchbubi?
> 
> Das, verknüpft mit einer guten Questreihe (ohne ists doch langweilig), dürfte doch mehr als genug Anreiz zum weiterspielen sein. Oder irre ich mich da?



Ich bin nun nicht wirklich ein hardcore, aber harte Bosse, an denen man LANG knabbert, die sind genau mein Ding. Derzeit bin ich in ner RL-Gilde, d.h. es kennen sich alle, und da würden die wenigsten mitziehen, aber tendentiell wär das genau mein Ding. Der Boss müsste noch nicht mal was abwerfen, einfach nur die Tatsache, daß er irgendwann seine wohlverdiente Tracht Prügel kassiert, reicht mir vollkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (4. Februar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Um mal wieder eine konkrete Idee in die Runde zu werfen:
> 
> Mein Final-Fantasy-Vergleich weiter oben hat mich da auf ne Idee gebracht. Was halten die Hardcores von Bossen im Stile der Weapons/Ozma/Penance usw.? Sprich: Super-Mega-Fette und völlig optionale Bosse, die just for fun gelegt werden können, dafür aber ne Menge Vorbereitung erfordern, perfektes Zusammenspiel und Klassenbeherrschung. Illidan? Kinderkacke! Kil'jaeden? Wird überbewertet! Arthas? Wen kümmert der Milchbubi?
> 
> Das, verknüpft mit einer guten Questreihe (ohne ists doch langweilig), dürfte doch mehr als genug Anreiz zum weiterspielen sein. Oder irre ich mich da?



Ja.
Denn wie bei allem was Optional ist: Droppt es nichts auserordentlich wichtiges oder gibts kein Achievement mit speziellem Titel dafür wirds kaum wer machen. Droppts aber was oder gibts Titel dafür werden alle whinen die dort scheitern....
Und wenns jeder legen kann ists ja wieder nichts besonderes.... EIN TEUFELSKREIS! *Mirko Mommsen als Spezialboss reinschieb*


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Februar 2009)

(DEW)Lyrre schrieb:


> Ja.
> Denn wie bei allem was Optional ist: Droppt es nichts auserordentlich wichtiges oder gibts kein Achievement mit speziellem Titel dafür wirds kaum wer machen. Droppts aber was oder gibts Titel dafür werden alle whinen die dort scheitern....
> Und wenns jeder legen kann ists ja wieder nichts besonderes.... EIN TEUFELSKREIS! *Mirko Mommsen als Spezialboss reinschieb*



Achievement kanns ja gerne dafür geben. Aber wenn dann in der Kategorie, die nicht bei der Punkteberechnung zählt.

Und mal ehrlich: Die Bosse aus der FF-Reihe die ich anspreche sind dafür GEDACHT, den Spielern eine nahezu unüberwindbare Hürde zu liefern. Wer da heult dass er das Vieh nicht down kriegt, der hat den Sinn der Aktion nicht verstanden.


----------



## Nemesis2354 (4. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist doch klar.
> wow-szene ist doch das Ding vom Stevinho. Künstlich aufplustender möchtegern Kritiker. Klar, dass sich dort mehr negative Stimmen sammeln als bei buffed.de, einem Fanforum.




Es ist ganz einfach. Alle Leute die hier so rumjammern wie mimimimi das sind doch alles diese Player die z.B Sunwell nie im Leben gesehen haben. Jedesmal wenn ich in diesem Forum einen Beitrag lesen wird mir kotzübel weil diese WOW Kindervollpfosten den Unterschied zwischen E-Sport und "ich bin so geil aber kann nichts" nicht verstehen. Fakt ist das Blizzard den größten Fehler seiner Zeit gemacht hat und den High Content so genervt haben das jeder Furz die Instanzen schafft. Jedesmal wenn jemand diese Realität erkennt kommen viele kleine Junge Zwerge aus ihren Löchern die ins Buffed Forum schauen und jammern wenns mal ne herausforderung gibt, weil man dann nicht mehr an Mamas Brüsten nuckeln darf. Kinders geht raus und lebt euer Leben, macht eure Schule und nehmt das Spiel als einen Zeitvertreib der nicht den ganzen Tag genossen werden sollte.


----------



## Peithon (4. Februar 2009)

Nemesis2354 schrieb:


> Es ist ganz einfach. Alle Leute die hier so rumjammern wie mimimimi das sind doch alles diese Player die z.B Sunwell nie im Leben gesehen haben. Jedesmal wenn ich in diesem Forum einen Beitrag lesen wird mir kotzübel weil diese WOW Kindervollpfosten den Unterschied zwischen E-Sport und "ich bin so geil aber kann nichts" nicht verstehen. Fakt ist das Blizzard den größten Fehler seiner Zeit gemacht hat und den High Content so genervt haben das jeder Furz die Instanzen schafft. Jedesmal wenn jemand diese Realität erkennt kommen viele kleine Junge Zwerge aus ihren Löchern die ins Buffed Forum schauen und jammern wenns mal ne herausforderung gibt, weil man dann nicht mehr an Mamas Brüsten nuckeln darf. Kinders geht raus und lebt euer Leben, macht eure Schule und nehmt das Spiel als einen Zeitvertreib der nicht den ganzen Tag genossen werden sollte.


Wenn du E-Sport mit Schlachtzügen möchtest, dann musst du Alterac mit einem Raid spielen, da kannst du ganz genau sehen, wer schneller, besser, dmg-dealernder ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was haben die anderen Raidinstanzen mit E-Sport zu tun? Nur in Bwl musste man doch ein Zeitquest für die Öffnung der Tore erfüllen, und das auch nur ein Raid auf dem ganzen Server, aber sonst?

Powerraider sind genau so Itemgeil, wie die normalen Spieler, wenn nicht sogar extremer. Wie viele Spieler sind schon aus einem Raid gegangen, weil sie Item XY nicht bekommen haben. Wenn es den Powerraidern nicht um Items ginge, dann könnten sie ja sagen, dass sie einen Contend ohne Items und nur mit Erfolgen wollen.


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Februar 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Wenn es den Powerraidern nicht um Items ginge, dann könnten sie ja sagen, dass sie einen Contend ohne Items und nur mit Erfolgen wollen.



Im Prinzip: Immer her damit!

Was du aber übersiehst ist, dass die "Powerraider" (nicht zu verwechseln mit "Power Rangern", auch wenn die in BC oft ähnlich aussahen) die Items auch wirklich BRAUCHEN. Zumindest bis sie die absolute Spitze aller Instanzen erreicht haben. Denn mit jeder neuen Instanz werden die Anforderungen an die Ausrüstung höher.

Aber erklär mir mal: Wozu brauchen Spieler, die höchstens Kara von innen gesehen haben, hochwertige Items wie sie am Ende von BC z.B. durch Marken erreichbar waren? DIESE Spieler sind es, die Items nur um der Items wegen wollen. Aber das wird ja gerne mal unterschlagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brenner100 (4. Februar 2009)

genau. TOT ! ....die 12 mio spieler mal abgesehen ;o)


----------



## bro0klyn (4. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Genau um das gehts:
> Meiner Meinung nach sind die ganzen "Ich hab das Spiel bezahlt, ich will daher auch alles sehen" nur vorgeschoben. In Wirklichkeit wollen viele (nicht alle) Casuals einfach schnell dicke Belohnungen und nichts dafür tun.
> 
> Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben wäre eine Lösung super einfach und nicht kostenintensiv:
> ...



Ich habe mich bis jetzt zurückgehalten aber diesen comment kann ich nur bestärken. Es ist nicht Sinn und Zweck eines Spiels, dass alle das gleiche itemlevel auf einer easymodewelle erreichen. Items waren in meinen Augen immer ein Statussymbol für Leistungen in denen man anderen überlegen war und das wird sich auch nicht ändern. Als man Zubeginn t2 geraidet hat und Monate für sein set gebraucht hat und man dann gefragt wurde "wo haste sowas denn her" ja dann hatte man das Gefühl etwas geleistet zu haben und Anerkennung im game erhalten zu haben. Heute liegt der trend bei "give me fääät epix ohlolol l2p ich spiel wow seid bc und das gehört sich so".
Ich finde es Schade, zu was sich wow entwickelt hat. Die Herrausforderungen haben das Spiel spannend gestaltet und die Begierde anderen Gilden immer ein Schritt im Vorraus zu sein waren die Motivation für Tagelanges wipen an einem encounter ( ja tagelang an einem boss das kennen die meisten ganet mehr...). Die casuals hatten ihr t0 später vlt t1 und alle waren happy. Und der Grund, dass die besagten Spieler nicht weitergekommen sind im Content war nicht ihr eq sondern die fehlenden Spielskills die damals erforderlich waren um vorran zu kommen.

achja eins will ich noch einwerfen: WoW war ein pve spiel und wird immer eins bleiben egal was die arenapros denken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vote 4 hellmode die 40er raids und Abschaffung der Abhärtung und Einführung der langen prequests da wird schonmal aussortiert


----------



## sydonaiX (4. Februar 2009)

brenner100 schrieb:


> genau. TOT ! ....die 12 mio spieler mal abgesehen ;o)



und 11,9 mio stehen gelangweilt in dalaran
und 50 davon spielen die bgs, der rest farmt sinnlos mats und gold.

aber ne is nich tot...


----------



## Sinfallon (4. Februar 2009)

Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass dieser post immer oben im foren ticker steht?? Nein, nicht weil ich grad gepostet hab^^

Eigentlich müsste doch das mimimi-prinzip greifen und der thread in vergessenheit geraten, warum aber passiert nix?


----------



## Peithon (4. Februar 2009)

Frag doch mal bei Vandetta auf dem Zirkel des Cenarius nach. Die waren quasi der Nachwuchspool für die "Top-Gilden". Es kann mir doch keiner erklären, dass jemand einen gut laufenden T5-Raid verlässt und in einen T6-Raid wechselt, weil er nicht Itemgeil ist.  

Vermutlich kommt jetzt wieder so ein Vergleich mit Sport und warum alle Fußballer zu Bayern München wollen...


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (4. Februar 2009)

Ich bin von dem Addon deutlich mehr angetan als von der Scherbenwelt. Das Leveln ist angenehm und Questserien haben eine gute Geschichte. Mich stören die jetzigen leeren Bgs nicht, weil es dort sowieso lau zuging. Sehr unangenehm finde ich die Tendenz ab 80 nur noch Grupppenspiel machen zu können, wenn Du Hero in MAX-Ausrüstung gehen kannst um dort den alten Geschwindigkeitsdurchhuschrekord zu brechen um das Gleiche wenns geklappt hat an allen weiteren hero-Instanzen zu machen... ESports pur
Dann die gleiche Nummer in NAX, Obsidian, 10er und 15er ect.
Entspannt Euch bitte vollständig vom Alltag, wenn ihr im Spiel mal kurz auf Kloh geht oder euch ne Stulle macht. Im Spiel ist es ja nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Tikume (4. Februar 2009)

Wenn Wow tot wäre hätte dieser Thread keine 53 Seiten. Dann würde sich nämlich jeder bereits mit was anderem beschäftigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (4. Februar 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Frag doch mal bei Vandetta auf dem Zirkel des Cenarius nach. Die waren quasi der Nachwuchspool für die "Top-Gilden". Es kann mir doch keiner erklären, dass jemand einen gut laufenden T5-Raid verlässt und in einen T6-Raid wechselt, weil er nicht Itemgeil ist.
> 
> Vermutlich kommt jetzt wieder so ein Vergleich mit Sport und warum alle Fußballer zu Bayern München wollen...


 
 Sags mal so, wie ein Casual argumentieren würde. Denen gehts um Content.

 Ne Spaß beiseite. Natürlich gibt es Pros, die Itemgeil gibt. Genauso wie es diese Leute
 unter Casuals gibt. Denke viele die hier für die Pros reden sind nicht so (ka kenne keinen)
 Aber denke das der Hauptantrieb für viele Kills sind


----------



## Gias (4. Februar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip: Immer her damit!
> 
> Was du aber übersiehst ist, dass die "Powerraider" (nicht zu verwechseln mit "Power Rangern", auch wenn die in BC oft ähnlich aussahen) die Items auch wirklich BRAUCHEN. Zumindest bis sie die absolute Spitze aller Instanzen erreicht haben. Denn mit jeder neuen Instanz werden die Anforderungen an die Ausrüstung höher.
> 
> ...



Arena / PvP

Ich würd Naxx nie betreten wenn man da nicht das beste PvP equip für den geringsten Aufwand kriegen würde momentan -dafrst dich bei Blizz bedanken


----------



## Peithon (4. Februar 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Sags mal so, wie ein Casual argumentieren würde. Denen gehts um Content.
> 
> Ne Spaß beiseite. Natürlich gibt es Pros, die Itemgeil gibt. Genauso wie es diese Leute
> unter Casuals gibt. Denke viele die hier für die Pros reden sind nicht so (ka kenne keinen)
> Aber denke das der Hauptantrieb für viele Kills sind



Dann gehe ich aber in keine Gilde, die sowieso schon "durch" oder weit fortgeschritten ist. Ich kann es ja auch nachvollziehen, dass Leute einen Raid verlassen, wenn sie mit anderen Streit haben. Aber in solchen Fällen geht es einfach darum, dass Mega-Raid wieder Klasse XY braucht, weil einem Spieler die Motivation ausgegangen ist. Und der Spieler der Klasse XY denkt sich:"Hier müsste ich noch mindestens 6 Wochen auf den Kill warten, dort liegt er schon sicher, also habe ich etwa 8 IDs in der gleichen Zeit mehr, um es zu bekommen." 
Mit dem Ergebnis, dass der untere Raid wieder einen Tank, Heiler oder DD neu ausrüsten muss, damit sie mal wieder etwas vorankommen. Das ist einfach nur Betrug an den anderen Spielern, die vielleicht mit der momentanen Situation auch nicht glücklich sind, weil es ihnen viel zu leicht ist. Aber sie sind mit den Raids, die ihnen sonst immer die Member geklaut haben, nun auf einer Augenhöhe, was auch verdient ist, weil sie nicht schlechter sind, sondern halt nur 2-3 Raidtage weniger in der Woche haben.
So und nicht anders schaut es aus, Freunde der Sonne!


----------



## slook (4. Februar 2009)

wenn die instanzen weiter so auf gimp level bleibt wird wow 100% bald ein ende finden.

gilden werden überflüssig weil auch alles an einem abend mit random leuten geht-->kein ingame kontakt mehr und man logt nur noch einmal die woche ein....passt wiederrum net zum mmo
4abende spielen 13€ zahlen? privat server tut dann auch

damals war ich mc raiden....t1 und war happy...man hat andere gesehen und wollte auch das oder dass sehen...ansporn!
gibt es jetzt nicht mehr, weil einfach alles aufn boden rumliegt und dass schwerste am pve atm ist, dass man aufpasst platz in den taschen zum looten hat :/

aus langeweile beschäftige ich mich jetzt sogar mit botten Oo
paar accs hochleechen und bei ebay verticken (rüssi leechen geht ja binnen 2wochen auf full epic)

blizz ist atm auf total falscher schiene....pvp gebiet nachmachen von w.a.r. = total versagt, erfolge nachmachen=noch laaangweiliger

vielleicht sollten die dass machen wo wow für bekannt und geliebt wurde...pve inhalte mit story und herausforderung! ! !


----------



## Omidas (4. Februar 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Dann gehe ich aber in keine Gilde, die sowieso schon "durch" oder weit fortgeschritten ist. Ich kann es ja auch nachvollziehen, dass Leute einen Raid verlassen, wenn sie mit anderen Streit haben. Aber in solchen Fällen geht es einfach darum, dass Mega-Raid wieder Klasse XY braucht, weil einem Spieler die Motivation ausgegangen ist. Und der Spieler der Klasse XY denkt sich:"Hier müsste ich noch mindestens 6 Wochen auf den Kill warten, dort liegt er schon sicher, also habe ich etwa 8 IDs in der gleichen Zeit mehr, um es zu bekommen."
> Mit dem Ergebnis, dass der untere Raid wieder einen Tank, Heiler oder DD neu ausrüsten muss, damit sie mal wieder etwas vorankommen. Das ist einfach nur Betrug an den anderen Spielern, die vielleicht mit der momentanen Situation auch nicht glücklich sind, weil es ihnen viel zu leicht ist. Aber sie sind mit den Raids, die ihnen sonst immer die Member geklaut haben, nun auf einer Augenhöhe, was auch verdient ist, weil sie nicht schlechter sind, sondern halt nur 2-3 Raidtage weniger in der Woche haben.
> So und nicht anders schaut es aus, Freunde der Sonne!



Ich gebe wohl zu oft Contra hier in dem Thread ^^

Hast mich wohl nicht so richtig verstanden. Habe dir mit deiner Aussage recht gegeben, dass
in den meisten Fällen, wo Leute erfolgreiche T5 Raids verlassen haben um sich ins gemachte 
Nest zu setzen um Items geht.
Das mit dem es geht um den Content war - wie geschrieben - nur ein Scherz. Denke ein großteil
wird das wegen den Items machen. Und das finde ich schade, den wie du treffend beschrieben
hast, geht der alten Gilde viel dadurch verloren. Sind selber betroffen gewesen durch sowas,
sonst hätten wir vielleicht noch Illidan gelegt.


----------



## Tanabor (4. Februar 2009)

super beitrag. sehr gut geschrieben und es steckt viel wahrheit drin. der autor ist auf jeden fall ein begnadeter schreiber und kennt das spiel anscheinen sehr gut. ich denke vielen spricht er aus der seele. die meisten die versuchen ihn jetzt nierderzumachen, 

wollen es entweder nicht wahrhaben weil sie keine alternativen mehr haben, 
oder spielen noch nicht so lange,
oder sind einfach total abgestumpft

na ja mehr möglichkeiten fallen mir jetzt nicht ein. 
also ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, daß jemand der dieses spiel schon wirklich lange und intensiv spielt und sich den beitrag richtig durchgelesen hat,
hier viel kontra geben kann.

also ich glaube den meisten mangelt es an alternativen.
aber hey...die kann man sich wieder suchen xD


----------



## Larandera (4. Februar 2009)

tjo...hab 1 jahr nach bc release aufgehört..dann bei woltk kurz wieder angefangen..80 gezockt..und gemerkt: is noch schlechter geworden...

naka..ich kehre sowieso allen games derzeit den rücken die das gameprinzip haben wie WoW..

mit War kann ich nix anfangen..
HdrO war extrem geil..aber wenn Pc net soo doll is machts auch kein Fun ..aber fand ich angenehmer als WoW...


ich warte auf Darkfall =)


----------



## Omidas (4. Februar 2009)

Achja wollte eigentlich was ganz anderes suchen, aber hab nen sehr interessanten Post
von mir gefunden, der sich auf den zu leichten Content Bezog und hab damals eine 
Prognose aufgestellt.



Omidas schrieb:


> Und das jeder wieder Epics kriegt ist wieder so ne Sache die mich wundert. Vor allem, das man sich
> als Casual darüber freut. In 2 Monaten werden nämlich die Newbies Threads hier erstellen, das man
> nicht Naxx genommen wird, weil man noch 1 Blaues Item hat. (Und das finde ich sehr Schade)
> 
> ...



Und finde ich sollte Hellseher werden. Sieht man ja, das ich recht hatte, wenn hier direkt auf Seite1
ein Thread über DPS abfragen existiert.

Aber nein, der einfache Content hat keine negativen auswirkungen und ärgert nur  Pros


----------



## Technocrat (4. Februar 2009)

sydonaiX schrieb:


> und 11,9 mio stehen gelangweilt in dalaran



Du solltest nicht von Dir auf andere schließen. Wenn sich 90% der Spieler langweilen würden, wäre WoW tatsächlich tot, aber zum Glück haben 90% der Spieler den Sinn von MMORPGs verstanden und sehen ihn nicht darin, Content zu clearen. Deswegen langweilen sie sich auch nie in WoW.


----------



## höny1 (5. Februar 2009)

Stimme dieser meinung zu 100% zu.........wenn man ehrlich ist hat er in fast allem recht meiner meinung nach.
es ist einfach die langzeitmotivation weg und es wird leider langsam die monatlichen kosten nicht mehr wert


----------



## Draco1985 (5. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> aber zum Glück haben 90% der Spieler den Sinn von MMORPGs verstanden und sehen ihn nicht darin, Content zu clearen. Deswegen langweilen sie sich auch nie in WoW.



Mit anderen Worten: Das Geheimnis zur immerwährenden Motivation liegt darin, das Spiel nicht zu spielen. Hui, das ist so paradox, dass schon wieder etwas dran sein könnte... Auf jeden Fall geht einem auf DIE Weise wirklich niemals der Content aus. Wieso sind nicht schon andere auf diese geniale Idee gekommen...

Moment mal, könnte es vielleicht daran liegen... dass sie das Spiel spielen wollen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Manche Leute spielen eben zielgerichtet und laufen direkt von einem Ziel zum nächsten. Das sind die Leute die genau das tun, was der Entwickler von ihnen erwartet hat und wofür das Spiel gedacht ist. Also stell nicht die "Trödler" und "Nachzügler" als die Weisen dar, die die Quelle des nimmerversiegenden Contents gefunden haben.


----------



## Totemkrieger (5. Februar 2009)

> Mein Final-Fantasy-Vergleich weiter oben hat mich da auf ne Idee gebracht. Was halten die Hardcores von Bossen im Stile der Weapons/Ozma/Penance usw.? Sprich: Super-Mega-Fette und völlig optionale Bosse, die just for fun gelegt werden können, dafür aber ne Menge Vorbereitung erfordern, perfektes Zusammenspiel und Klassenbeherrschung. Illidan? Kinderkacke! Kil'jaeden? Wird überbewertet! Arthas? Wen kümmert der Milchbubi?
> 
> Das, verknüpft mit einer guten Questreihe (ohne ists doch langweilig), dürfte doch mehr als genug Anreiz zum weiterspielen sein. Oder irre ich mich da?



Immer her damit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-Her mit langen Pre-Quests
-Her mit wirklich beeindruckenden Encountern
-Von mir aus braucht es keinen Loot geben,oder so...vll nen Wappenrock oder eine Art von Trophäe(aber nicht zwingend) 

Wenn ich mir dann endlich mal wieder vorkommen würde wie in einer epischen Storyline, mit Zielen, dann wäre ich auch dazu geneigt meinen Account zu reaktivieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (5. Februar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Manche Leute spielen eben zielgerichtet und laufen direkt von einem Ziel zum nächsten. Das sind die Leute die genau das tun, was der Entwickler von ihnen erwartet hat und wofür das Spiel gedacht ist.


Wuhahaha... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Entwickler wollten, dass die Leute mit Questhelpern spielen, um die beste Route von Quest zu Quest zu haben, den Levelweg bzw. die -dauer zu minimieren.
Sie wollten, dass Addons zur Vereinfachung des Contents/Endcontents programmiert werden, um bei Encounter-Designs natürlich die Addon und NICHT-Addon Spieler zu bedienen.

Tut mir Leid, aber das ist so ein Blödsinn ^^ WoW ist was anderes als möglichst zeiteffizientes Spielen. WoW ist ein Spiel/eine Plattform, um mit anderen Gleichgesinnten zu spielen, auf welche Art sie das machen ist ihnen überlassen.
90% der Spieler lassen sich dabei Zeit, haben andere Ziele als "muss... Encounter...töten....schnell".
Die Randgruppen spielen WoW anders als der Hauptteil, und beschweren sich, dass das ihnen gebotene nicht mit dem vergleichbar ist, was die große Masse bekommt.
Ja das ist aber jetzt komisch.


----------



## Peithon (5. Februar 2009)

Wenn man beim Fußball direkt von der Mittellinie auf das Tor schießt und trifft, dann beschwert man sich doch auch nicht beim Schiedsrichter oder der gegnerischen Mannschaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem steht das Argument mit den "dreckigen" Tricks der Powerraider immer noch, die auf Kosten anderer Raids, somit auf Kosten anderer Spieler ihre "Ziele" erreichen. Das ist auch der Schlag von Spielern, die mit vollem oder fast vollem T6, in einer Randomgruppein Zul Aman gleich nach dem ersten Wipe über ihre hohen Repkosten geheult haben, aber keinen Plan von irgendeiner Bosstaktik dort hatten, weil das ja sonst der Raidleiter übernommen hat. Und wenn ihr Twink nicht Item XY in Karazhan beim Randomraid gewonnen hat, dann sind sie gleich raus aus der Gruppe. 

Es gibt sicherlich einige nette Leute in den Powerraid-Gilden, aber mindestens genau so viele Leute, wie gerade beschrieben. 

Jetzt können sie sich natürlich nicht mehr über die hohen Repkosten beklagen, weil alle etwa auf dem selben Niveau liegen. Naja, auf dem Boden der Tatsachen kommen sie eben nicht zurecht. 

Wenn ich mir ein Jump-and-Run-Spiel oder Egoshooter hole, dann bin ich nach einpaar Wochen Spielzeit damit durch. Also entweder lasse ich mir etwas Zeit damit und verlänger so den Nutzen oder ich muss mir eben wieder schneller ein 50-Euro-Spiel holen, um glücklich zu werden. Und wenn ich diesen Vorgang durch das nachblättern von Lösungen für bestimmte Rätsel etc. beschleunige, dann bin ich doch selber Schuld.


----------



## Scabandari (5. Februar 2009)

Da Ihr (ja, die 'früher war alles besser-Typen') selbst 99% zu dem subjektiven Sterben von WoW beitragt tut allen anderen einen gefallen: GEHT!!!
Ihr seid eigentlich nur noch nervig...


----------



## Totemkrieger (5. Februar 2009)

Scabandari schrieb:


> Da Ihr (ja, die 'früher war alles besser-Typen') selbst 99% zu dem subjektiven Sterben von WoW beitragt tut allen anderen einen gefallen: GEHT!!!
> Ihr seid eigentlich nur noch nervig...



süß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (5. Februar 2009)

höny schrieb:


> Stimme dieser meinung zu 100% zu.........wenn man ehrlich ist hat er in fast allem recht meiner meinung nach.
> es ist einfach die langzeitmotivation weg und es wird leider langsam die monatlichen kosten nicht mehr wert




aber das interssiert keinen da du der 2. acc von nem WAR oder AoC fanboy bist, mit deinem 1 beitrag -.-


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Februar 2009)

Na ja, da der Vergleich schon mal gezogen wurde - von Final Fantasy gibt's ja schon seit einigen Jahren ein MMO und tatsächlich ist das dermaßen komplex, das kann man ohne Abitur gar nicht erst installieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Okay, ganz so extrem ist es sicherlich nicht, aber da gibt es bestimmte Items, für die haben Spieler mehrere RL-JAHRE Questitems gesucht und sich das Zeug stückweise erkämpft. Da ist mir WoW dann doch lieber, mit Epix für jeden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebasti92 (5. Februar 2009)

Will die alten Bc zeiten zurück, die waren am geilsten finde ich!


----------



## Technocrat (5. Februar 2009)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> Will die alten Bc zeiten zurück, die waren am geilsten finde ich!



Oh je, ein Retro... früher war alles besser... ja nee, is klar!


----------



## Maga1212 (5. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube das wow NIE!! stirbt...irgenwer wird das spiel spielen^^


----------



## Night Rogue (5. Februar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> WoW ist am Sterben! Nur noch knapp 12 Millionen Spieler! Die Menschheit ist am Sterben! Unterbevölkerung! Wir werden alle sterben! AAAAAAAAAAH!!!
> 
> Feinstaub und globale Erwärmung sind schuld!




Hast du dir schonmal überlegt das die angegebenen zahlen nurn fake sein können? mam merkt jedenfalls, das es immer weniger leute werden, da immer weniger grp normale 5er gehen und auch im pvp nur noch 1/3 der pre-wotlk schlachtfelder offen sind...wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Februar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Hast du dir schonmal überlegt das die angegebenen zahlen nurn fake sein können? mam merkt jedenfalls, das es immer weniger leute werden, da immer weniger grp normale 5er gehen und auch im pvp nur noch 1/3 der pre-wotlk schlachtfelder offen sind...wenn überhaupt.



Ich liebe es, wenn Leute irgendwas von Seite 1 zitieren, das seit über 50 Seiten wieder und wieder zu Tode diskutiert wurde. Die Zahlen sind kein Fake.


----------



## Kayano (5. Februar 2009)

Nya, für mich sieht das eher nach einem Beitrag von einem zu Classic und BC (pre Patch) sehr erfolgreichen Users aus, ders halt nicht mehr sehen kann das jeder scheiß kacknoob das gleiche Equip trägt wie er, was zweifels ohne so ist.
Ich mein da is doch was wahres dran. Leute die damals nicht mal was in MH/BT gerissen haben (und Gilden die pre Patch nix reißen konnten waren einfach schlecht), geschweigedenn nen gescheiten ZA Timed Run oder ähnliches auf die Reihe bekamen, stehen jetzt in ihrem vollen t7 da für welches sie so viel tun mussten wie wir damals mit unseren Twinks in Karazhan.
Aber sehen wirs mal so, sollte der Content wieder schwieriger werden bleiben die schlechten Spieler in Naxx udn die guten ziehen weiter, wozu also aufregen.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (5. Februar 2009)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> Will die alten Bc zeiten zurück, die waren am geilsten finde ich!



Hm ... immer wieder interessant festzustellen, wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker doch sind. Ich konnte den ganzen BC- Arealen nicht das meiste abgewinnen - Nordend hingegen, finde ich richtig stimmig - und sobald meine kleine Todesgnomin Lev 68 erreicht hat - jupii, gehts ab nach Nordend ... 

Naja, evtl. etwas abseits des Topics - aber ich wollte es mal geschrieben haben ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xentres (5. Februar 2009)

Verzeiht meine bescheidene Frage und berichtigt mich, ob das schon gefragt wurde, aber:

Wieso ist hier vielen WoW zu langweilig oder zu einfach?

Ich meine, habt ihr denn schon alles erreicht? Vielleicht seid ihr ja auch einfach ignorrant und habt das Erfolgsystem noch nicht gesehen?
Das ist nämlich eigentlich kein Schrott, sondern gibt Leuten, die gut spielen können und "blablabla alles clear und so" haben gute Anreize. ^^

Ich meine, habt ihr denn schon erreicht:

Naxx zu 8. / Naxx zu 20. ?
Der Unverwüstliche oder den Unsterblichen ?
Sartharion mit 3 Adds im 10er und im 25er ?
Sartharion mit 8 bzw. 20 ?
Malygos mit 8 bzw. 20 ?
Malygos in unter 6 Minuten ?

Haben das alle schon erreicht? Ist der "Content" wirklich so einfach?
Vielleicht spiele ich zu wenig, aber ich hab das noch nicht alles.
Mir fehlt da sogar noch das ein oder andere!

Naja, vielleicht wissen ja einige offenbar echt noch nicht, dass man plözlich FREIHEITEN hat in dem Spiel, wie man raidet und auf welche Art und Weise man encounter angeht!
Blizzard hat nur Hebel eingebaut, die das Spiel vom "total easy mode" auf den "Dafür brauch ich jetzt erstmal n bissl Zeit"-Modus umstellen.
Legt sie um und ihr habt Spaß...
Ich werd noch ne Zeit brauchen, bis ich alle 10er Achievements mit ner guten Truppe durch hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Immerhin den Unverwüstlichen brauch ich nimmer)

So far,
Xentres

PS: Apropos - Server sind leer und so. Wo spielt ihr? Also bei uns gehts kunterbunt zu. Und ich glaube der Text "Es können keine weiteren Instanzen gestartet werden" heißt auch, dass viele Leute Inis gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timme19 (5. Februar 2009)

Also Rajaxx ist eigentlich ziemlich leer. Das Phänomen mit " Instanzen konnten nicht gestartet werden" kannte ich nicht bevor ich es das erste Mal im Forum gelesen habe, dass viele solche Probleme öfters haben. Ich werde es auf Rajaxx auch sicher nie erleben, weils einfach leer ist ^^


----------



## Davatar (5. Februar 2009)

Eigentlich bestätigt ein 54-Seiten-Thread meine Meinung WoW gegenüber und das sich mal was ändern sollte...


----------



## Hishabye (5. Februar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Hast du dir schonmal überlegt das die angegebenen zahlen nurn fake sein können? mam merkt jedenfalls, das es immer weniger leute werden, da immer weniger grp normale 5er gehen und auch im pvp nur noch 1/3 der pre-wotlk schlachtfelder offen sind...wenn überhaupt.




Die einzige Zahl die 100% Fake ist, ist die Arbeitslosenzahl in Deutschland ;D


----------



## Skatero (5. Februar 2009)

Ich finde den Text gut und passend.
Aber genau so wie seine ist meine Meinung auch nur die Meinung eines einzelnen Menschen.
Also ist der Titel falsch gewählt. Es gibt sicher mehrere tausend Leute die auch dieser Meinung sind.
Aber millionen andere Leute denken anders.


----------



## Wabbo (5. Februar 2009)

Ich versteh den kompletten Thread nicht^^, nur weil es ein paar Leute meinen WoW ist langweilig oder stirbt aus, lass ich mir doch nicht den Spaß an dem Spiel nehmen.

Ich spiel auf Rexxar und der Server ist recht voll. Man findet immer eine 5er, 10er oder 25er Gruppe.

Erfolgssystem finde ich selber einfach nur geil^^, wenn es mal langweilig ist und man keine Lust auf skillen oder leveln hat, einfach ein paar Erfolge sammeln. 

Ich freue mich immer noch über jede Ini oder Raid. Und sobald er gecleart ist freu ich mich und fertig^^. 
Ok, vielleicht sind manche Instanzen einfach geworden, aber was solls. Macht doch immer noch mehr Spaß als ständig zu wipen. 

Wenn jemand der Meinung ist WoW ist Mist, dann soll er aufhören aber nicht versuchen jeden anderem seine miese Meinung rein zu drücken. 

Naja meine Meinung, 

wenn jetzt manche wieder anfangen wollen, irgendeinen Mist zu meiner Meinung zu schreiben, lasst es einfach stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke

Mfg


----------



## Peithon (5. Februar 2009)

Xentres schrieb:


> Verzeiht meine bescheidene Frage und berichtigt mich, ob das schon gefragt wurde, aber:
> 
> Wieso ist hier vielen WoW zu langweilig oder zu einfach?
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir nur zustimmen, aber die Powerraider wollen eben das Spielzeugauto für sich alleine haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald ein Raid einen Boss 3 Mal hintereinander umgehauen hat, ist es doch sowieso nur stures Itemfarmen. Aber die Powerraider sind ja nicht itemgeil und würden schon garnicht ihre Oma für ein legendären Ring verkaufen...


----------



## Hishabye (5. Februar 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur zustimmen, aber die Powerraider wollen eben das Spielzeugauto für sich alleine haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nein die Power-Raider sind überhaupt nicht Itemgeil...

Die würden niemals, jemanden was wegwürfeln...

Auch wenn Sie schon ein komplettes T7 zusammen haben....

Items sind doch nur nebensache....
Braucht ja keiner...
*ironie off*


----------



## Zooman (5. Februar 2009)

hi,
also ich finde mit wow gehts eher berghoch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber von meiner seite finde ich auch das das spiel langsam seinen reiz verliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
spaß macht es aber halbwegs noch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (5. Februar 2009)

Xentres schrieb:


> [...]



Lies dir mal den Thread durch, was ich in Bezug auf Achievments
als pseudo Content geschrieben habe. Muss ich jetzt nicht nochmal
schreiben.

Nur aber um dir zu zeigen, wie Sinnfrei manche Achievments sind: 



Xentres schrieb:


> Malygos mit 8 bzw. 20 ?
> Malygos in unter 6 Minuten ?



Sind das etwa zwei Achievments oder eines?

Bei beiden geht es nur drum mehr Schaden zu machen. Einmal
um die Zeit zu schlagen und andersmal um die fehlenden Leute
zu kompensieren.

Und so sehen leider viel zu viele Achievments aus.

Die paar wenigen Ausnahmen entschädigen da kaum.

Und wie schon mal erwähnt. Will nicht einen Boss zig mal auf
unterschiedlichen Arten legen um ein Erfolgserlebnis zu haben.
Direkt beim ersten mal muss ein Aufschrei im TS kommen, das
dieser Drecksack von Boss schlussendlich doch kapituliert hat.

Kann da mal das Worldfirstkill Video on Kiljeaden empfehlen. Da
kriegt man direkt Gänsehautfeeling, wenn man den TS-Mitschnitt
hört wenn die ihn endlich besiegt haben.

Wenn jetzt Blizzard wenigstens sagen würde, dass jeder Boss der
in WotlK raus kommt für 20/8 Leute ausgelegt wurde, wäre das 
vielleicht auch ein Weg. Wärs einfacher haben will, kann ja noch
bis zu 5 Leute mehr mitnehmen. Doch ohne eine solche Ansage, 
kann man einfach nicht direkt mit 20/8 Leuten los. Nacher kommt
ein Boss, der zwar relativ einfach mit 25ig ist, aber gar nicht mit
20 Leuten alleine gelegt werden kann, da viele Spezialaufgaben 
neben Schaden machen existieren.


----------



## Draco1985 (5. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wuhahaha...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit einem Wort: Natürlich.

Auch wenn einige es nicht einsehen wollen: Die gesamte Addon-API stammt von Blizzard. Die Entwickler haben sie freigegeben und nicht gewünschte Funktionen (s. das ursprüngliche Decursive z.B.) wurden auch wieder entfernt. Wenn Schnittstellen da sind, dann sind sie dafür da, um genutzt zu werden.

Und dass einige Addon-Funktionalitäten mittlerweile den Einzug in das eigentliche UI gefunden haben sagt IMO auch einiges zu Blizzards Meinung über Addons aus. Selbst wenn man die Tatsache beiseite lässt, dass Encounter schon längst so gebalanced werden, dass solche Addons dafür zumindest empfehlenswert sind. Die haben die Aggro-Anzeige nicht ohne Grund in das Haupt-UI integriert. Was auch dringend nötig war. Dass man nicht jedem zumuten will, dass er sich externe Addons installiert seh ich ja ein. Aber ohne Threatmeter fehlen schlichtweg Informationen. Klar kann ein Spieler "in etwa, grob über den Daumen gepeilt" abschätzen, wie viel Aggro er erzeugt. Aber tut mir leid, das ist für mich nichts anderes als Sackhüpfen in einem Minenfeld: "Ups, verschätzt!" *BUMM*



> Tut mir Leid, aber das ist so ein Blödsinn ^^ WoW ist was anderes als möglichst zeiteffizientes Spielen. WoW ist ein Spiel/eine Plattform, um mit anderen Gleichgesinnten zu spielen, auf welche Art sie das machen ist ihnen überlassen.
> 90% der Spieler lassen sich dabei Zeit, haben andere Ziele als "muss... Encounter...töten....schnell".
> Die Randgruppen spielen WoW anders als der Hauptteil, und beschweren sich, dass das ihnen gebotene nicht mit dem vergleichbar ist, was die große Masse bekommt.
> Ja das ist aber jetzt komisch.



Natürlich hat jeder seine eigene Geschwindigkeit, aber dennoch bleibt bestehen dass "Trödeln" nicht Zweck des Spiels sein kann, sprich Nonsens wie in der Stadt rumstehen und beispielsweise sein UI umbauen. Was ich z.B. des öfteren mal mache - und nebenbei, die Addon-Programmierschnittstelle ist für mich immer noch einer der größten Spaßfaktoren an WoW. DA vergeht einem wie mir garantiert nicht der Spaß dran. Aber gut, ich bin auch Informatiker und seh derart einfaches Scripting als netten Zeitvertreib an.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Selbst ich laufe i.d.R. direkt von einem Questziel zum nächsten (und ob mit oder ohne Questhelper dabei ist für mich ehrlich gesagt kein Unterschied) und mache keine Umwege, weil mir (sehr banal gesagt) der Baum da drüben so toll gefällt. Gerade WEIL ich nicht endlos Zeit zum zocken hab.

Es bleibt dabei, dass die die am schnellsten durch sind das von den Entwicklern gesteckte Ziel am schnellsten erreicht haben. Die haben sich nichts vorzuwerfen, im Gegenteil. Das sind gute Spieler, vor allem wenn es für den Endcontent eben noch KEINE Guides gibt und solchen Leuten gebührt Respekt.



Peithon schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ein Jump-and-Run-Spiel oder Egoshooter hole, dann bin ich nach einpaar Wochen Spielzeit damit durch. Also entweder lasse ich mir etwas Zeit damit und verlänger so den Nutzen oder ich muss mir eben wieder schneller ein 50-Euro-Spiel holen, um glücklich zu werden. Und wenn ich diesen Vorgang durch das nachblättern von Lösungen für bestimmte Rätsel etc. beschleunige, dann bin ich doch selber Schuld.



Ich kann dir auf Anhieb sagen dass dein Beispiel hinkt und zwar massiv: Die wenigsten SP-Spiele haben eine derart schleppende und nervige Anfangsphase wie die meisten heutigen MMOs. Ich spreche natürlich von dieser bescheuerten Level-Mechanik, die auch nichts weiter ist als massive und nutzlose Zeitschinderei der Entwickler. SP-Spiele, die sich solchen Mist erlauben, kauft erst gar keiner. Aber da würde ich selbstverständlich auch nach jeder Möglichkeit greifen, diese langgezogene Durststrecke so schnell wie möglich hinter mich zu bringen.

Für MMOs gelten (leider) noch andere, weniger gehobene Maßstäbe als für das SP-RPG-Genre.



Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Na ja, da der Vergleich schon mal gezogen wurde - von Final Fantasy gibt's ja schon seit einigen Jahren ein MMO und tatsächlich ist das dermaßen komplex, das kann man ohne Abitur gar nicht erst installieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, so sollten Spiele eben sein: Fordernd, nicht UNTERfordernd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Okay, ganz so extrem ist es sicherlich nicht, aber da gibt es bestimmte Items, für die haben Spieler mehrere RL-JAHRE Questitems gesucht und sich das Zeug stückweise erkämpft. Da ist mir WoW dann doch lieber, mit Epix für jeden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In dem Fall muss ich dir Recht geben, da hats Square-Enix mit dem Timesink echt massiv überzogen. Aber gut, das Spiel ist für den asiatischen Markt entwickelt, da gelten andere Qualitätsmaßstäbe. Mir sind WoW, WAR und Co. schon künstlich gestreckt genug.


----------



## Totemkrieger (5. Februar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ich liebe es, wenn Leute irgendwas von Seite 1 zitieren, das seit über 50 Seiten wieder und wieder zu Tode diskutiert wurde. Die Zahlen sind kein Fake.




stimmt schon,gefaked sind die Zahlen mit Sicherheit nicht,aber man sollte doch mit einbeziehen wieviele Accounts ein Goldeseller z.b haben könnte.Man bedenke einen Multiboxer mit 16 Accounts usw.Ich denke eine realistische Zahl an aktiven Spielern pendelt sich so im 6-7 Millionen Bereich.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Februar 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> stimmt schon,gefaked sind die Zahlen mit Sicherheit nicht,aber man sollte doch mit einbeziehen wieviele Accounts ein Goldeseller z.b haben könnte.Man bedenke einen Multiboxer mit 16 Accounts usw.Ich denke eine realistische Zahl an aktiven Spielern pendelt sich so im 6-7 Millionen Bereich.



Kann sein, kann auch nicht sein. Das ist halt alles spekulativ und so wirklich genau weiß es nur Blizzard. Ich denke, man kann es dabei belassen, dass WoW das weltweit am meisten gespielte MMO ist.


----------



## Rolandos (5. Februar 2009)

Tja, solange es Spieler gibt, die es Geil finden immer wieder stupide auf den selben Mob einzukloppen, es noch geiler finden in Epix zu Posen und es am aller Geilsten finden hirnerweichende Daylis oder verdummende Achivments zu sammeln, wird WOW sicherlich nicht sterben. 
An die 12 Millionen Spieler glaube ich auch nicht, vielleich an 12 Millionen Accounts.  Ich kenne aus dem Freundeskreis und Kollegen  schon min 3 die WOW nicht mehr spielen. Aus meine früheren Gilde, wir treffen uns in einem anderen Spiel, sind es  2 Spieler und in der jetzigen Gilde sind  nochmal 3, die WoW den Rücken gekehrt haben.  Mit mir also 9 Spieler, die WOW nicht mehr spielen. Wenn ich dann hier lese, gibt noch einige die WOW aufgegeben haben. Also wenn man das ein wenig hochrechnet tippe ich so auf 6 Millionen aktive Spieler. Selbst Asiaten, dürfe WoW langsam Langweilig werden.

Und wie man  so sieht

http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm?scol=fi...desc&bhcp=1

Ist WOW nicht an erster Stelle in der Beliebtheit, sogar Everquest und Guild Wars liegen noch vor WoW.
Denkemal, das, wenn Guild Wars 2, Darkfall oder Aion kommen, reduzieren sich die Spieler nochmal um 50%.


Hier nochmal die Liste mit den Spielen die zur Zeit geplant oder in Entwicklung sind.

http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm/show/al...ype/sOrder/desc

Da fällt WoW noch weiter zurück.

Sagen wir mal so, WoW stirbt langsam oder mutiert in Richtung Zombi.


----------



## Omidas (5. Februar 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur zustimmen, aber die Powerraider wollen eben das Spielzeugauto für sich alleine haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast einen etwas zu negativen Blick auf die Leute, die vielleicht
etwas ernsthafter raiden als du.

1. Legen "Casuals" einen Boss nur 3 mal und dann nie wieder? Selbst wenn
der Endboss einer Instanz gefallen ist gehen die noch öfter rein. Warum
dürfen es "Pros" nicht?

2. Equip war mal eine Vorraussetzung für die nächsten Bosse. Kann man
sich zwar jetzt kaum vorstellen, aber die Boss haben immer höhre Schwierigkeit
gehabt, weswegen man selbst innerhalb von einer Instanz immer besseres
Equip brauchte.

3. Ich habe jetzt meine Items bekommen, wodurch ich fähig bin weiter im
Content zu kommen. Soll ich jetzt allen in der Gilde - die noch nicht alles
haben was sie brauchen - sagen, dass ich nicht mehr mitkomme, weil ich
sonst Itemgeil wäre????

4. Soll ich mal ein paar Zitate suchen um zu zeigen, dass Itemgeilheit
bei weitem nicht ein Phänomen der "Pros" ist?


----------



## Peithon (5. Februar 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Du hast einen etwas zu negativen Blick auf die Leute, die vielleicht
> etwas ernsthafter raiden als du.



Ich habe einen realistischen Blick. Leute, die behaupten, dass sie in eine Powerraid-Gilde gehen, weil dort die Stimmung besser ist, und deshalb längerwegige Mitspieler auf der Strecke lassen, kann man nun wirklich nicht für voll nehmen. Von dieser Sorte Spieler gibt es im "oberen Bereich" eine ganze Menge. 



Omidas schrieb:


> 1. Legen "Casuals" einen Boss nur 3 mal und dann nie wieder? Selbst wenn
> der Endboss einer Instanz gefallen ist gehen die noch öfter rein. Warum
> dürfen es "Pros" nicht?
> 
> ...


Das kann man nicht so pauschal sagen, da es unterschiedliche Wege zum Ausrüstung sammeln gab/gibt. Zu BC-Zeiten sind z. B. alle guten Caster mit den gecrafteten Sets herumgelaufen und haben teilweise sogar auf T5 verzichtet. Ähnlich war es bei den Heilpriestern.



Omidas schrieb:


> 3. Ich habe jetzt meine Items bekommen, wodurch ich fähig bin weiter im
> Content zu kommen. Soll ich jetzt allen in der Gilde - die noch nicht alles
> haben was sie brauchen - sagen, dass ich nicht mehr mitkomme, weil ich
> sonst Itemgeil wäre????


Hier gebe ich dir Recht. Aber es ist doch gut, dass du deine "Schleichmichel-Gilde" mit den nettesten Mitspielern, die du dir aussuchen kannst nicht verlassen musst, weil du bei einer besseren Gilde auch nicht mehr sehen kannst. Das führt doch eher dazu, dass andere Komponenten als "Leistung" wichtig werden. 


Omidas schrieb:


> 4. Soll ich mal ein paar Zitate suchen um zu zeigen, dass Itemgeilheit
> bei weitem nicht ein Phänomen der "Pros" ist?


Da hast du natürlich Recht, aber man kann nicht behaupten, dass Leute wegen Items nun mit WoW anfangen oder die normalen Spieler itemgeiler sind.


----------



## oerpli (5. Februar 2009)

> Ich habe einen realistischen Blick. Leute, die behaupten, dass sie in eine Powerraid-Gilde gehen, weil dort die Stimmung besser ist, und deshalb längerwegige Mitspieler auf der Strecke lassen, kann man nun wirklich nicht für voll nehmen. Von dieser Sorte Spieler gibt es im "oberen Bereich" eine ganze Menge.


Du warst nie in einem guten Raid. Du kannst folglich keine Ahnung haben, was eine "olol need 5k DPS ROUge NAxx SPEEEED-MARKENOLOL-RUN!!!111" Gruppe von einem "professionellen" Raid unterscheidet.

Gab mal ein Interview mit einem Mitglied von Nihilum und der meinte, dass wenn man einen guten Raid hatte, man nie wieder mit Gimps in eine Instanz will. Und ich kann es verstehen, obwohl ich nie in einem Raid von Nihilum'scher Qualität war.


----------



## Gefesselt (5. Februar 2009)

Also ich will zwar kein mimimi hier machen, aber wenn ich WoW spiele, sitze ich 4-5-6 std davor, mache quests, farme etc. und es bringt eigentlich kaum was, es wird immer langweiliger, weil einfach alles das Selbe ist. Onlinespiele an sich sind meiner Meinung nach ein sehr netter Zeitvertreib, aber WoW ist einfach... man muss sehr viel Zeit investieren um sich für Raids vorbereiten, nur um noch mehr Zeit bei den Raids zu investieren. Wenn man dann noch das Pech hat eine Klasse zu spielen, die zu genügend auf dem Server vorhanden ist, kommt man erst gar nicht zum Raid, macht nur die viel zu kurzen 5er Instanzen, und farmt sinnlos Kräuter bzw Tränke. Und das dann noch zu Bezahlen ist an sich nicht ratsam. Zudem kommt, dass das leveln neuer Charaktere stupide und langweilig ist, man kennt nach dem ersten Charakter, wenn man es richtig gemacht hat, schon so gut wie alle Gebiete und Quests.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Februar 2009)

Darf ich mal ganz naiv fragen, wieso du bis zu 6 Stunden am Stück zockst, wenn es dich langweilt?


----------



## Peithon (5. Februar 2009)

Keine Ahnung, wie ihr darauf kommt diese "Tastenathleten" so zu vergöttern. Im Gegensatz zu Schweinsteiger, Kroos und Co werden die durch ihre Tätigkeit sicher nicht alle 2 Tage ins P1 fahren können. Mein Geschmack ist dieses Phänomen E-Sport nicht, weil es meiner Meinung nach nur Kinder dazu verleitet sich in PC-Spiele hineinzusteigern, weil sie meinen irgendwann "Profi" werden zu können. 

Ich habe einfach eine andere Einstellung solchen Spielen. Aus zwei Raids bin ich gegangen, weil Raidführungsmitglieder andere Raidmitglieder defermiert haben. Für mich sind alle Mitspieler immer noch Menschen, und wenn ich merke, dass solche Leute am Werke sitzen, dann verschwende ich ziehe ich halt meine Konsequenzen. 

Wenn ich Leute in Gruppen dabei hatte, die nicht so gut waren, und ich habe sehr viele 5er Instanzen gespielt, dann hat mich das nicht so gestört. Einfach die Instanz mit denen durchgezogen und freundlich verabschiedet. In die nächste Gruppe konnte man schließlich andere Leute mitnehmen. 

Den Umständen entsprechend, habe ich in guten Raids mitgespielt. Allerdings hatte ich nie das bestreben in einen Raid zu gehen, der 6 Termine hat. Das hat für mich nichts mehr mit Spielen zu tun. 

Zeitweise habe ich selber einen Raid für Zul Aman aufgestellt, der natürlich jede Woche anders besetzt war, aber immerhin haben wir ein- bis zweimal den Endboss gelegt. T6-Spieler hatten wir allerdings nicht dabei.



> Also ich will zwar kein mimimi hier machen, aber wenn ich WoW spiele, sitze ich 4-5-6 std davor, mache quests, farme etc. und es bringt eigentlich kaum was, es wird immer langweiliger, weil einfach alles das Selbe ist. Onlinespiele an sich sind meiner Meinung nach ein sehr netter Zeitvertreib, aber WoW ist einfach... man muss sehr viel Zeit investieren um sich für Raids vorbereiten, nur um noch mehr Zeit bei den Raids zu investieren. Wenn man dann noch das Pech hat eine Klasse zu spielen, die zu genügend auf dem Server vorhanden ist, kommt man erst gar nicht zum Raid, macht nur die viel zu kurzen 5er Instanzen, und farmt sinnlos Kräuter bzw Tränke. Und das dann noch zu Bezahlen ist an sich nicht ratsam. Zudem kommt, dass das leveln neuer Charaktere stupide und langweilig ist, man kennt nach dem ersten Charakter, wenn man es richtig gemacht hat, schon so gut wie alle Gebiete und Quests.



Da stimme ich dir teils zu. Einigen macht das halt Spaß, aber ich kann die Leute nicht verstehen, die von dem Addon etwas anderes erwartet haben.


----------



## Wray (5. Februar 2009)

Also erstmal vorhab hab ich es mir nciht angetan alle Seiten komplett zu lesen. Aber ich möchte auch meine Meinung zu diesem doch recht interessanten Thema sagen. Denn die Leute die jetzt wie ihr es so schön nennt "whinen" was in Wow alles schief läuft, das es nur noch langweilig ist und einem die Motivation fehlt, sind die Spieler zu denen ich auch zähle die viel Energie und Aufwand in das clearen des Pre-Wotlk-Content gesteckt haben, die Leute die gelinde gesagt von "damals" (Obwohl das solange nicht her ist) einfach mehr herausforderung gewohnt sind. Es ist die große Enttäuschungswelle die auch kam als BC draussen war, die guten Gilden hatten grade Kel down und dann geht es weiter und dann kam das ganze mit Raidverkleinerungen etc. was einem zumindestens dieses mal erspart blieb. Natürlich ist das Unverständniss bei den Casual-Gamern die jetzt auch von sich denken können das sie ganz vorne mit dabei sind groß wenn sie sich über ihr erstes t7 teil freuen und das geschrei von den "wirklichen" Spielern nach mehr Herausforderung und Inhalt losgeht. Ich kann beide Seiten verstehen, und zumindest hat Blizzard gute Arbeit geleistet das Spiel Casual Freundlich zu machen, jeder kann jetzt in einer id voll epic werden, so macht zwar der Moment spass aber irgendwann is auch jeder casual-noob full-epic und hat nix mehr zu tun und dann schreien auch sie nach mehr. Blizzard hat gute Momentarbeit geleistet, aber nichts für die Dauer, denn das war Wow früher immer, etwas mit langzeit Motivation wo Erfolge erreichen nicht so leicht war und einem epics nicht so eifnach in den Schoß fielen. Natürlich kann man sagen es gibt noch so viel neben Raids, sicher Farmen, Dailys, Ruf etc. sicher sind das nette nebensachen, aber das Hauptaugenmekrt liegt doch eigentlich auf den wirklich großen Sachen, die es jetzt nicht mehr gibt. Und den letzten Fluchtpunkt für die LEute doe von Pve und so weiter genug hatten die netten Bgs oder Arenen, tja ich denke dazu muss ich nichts sagen denn dazu gab es in den vergangenen Wochen genung zu lesen. Wow ist nichts mehr für die Alten Spieler, für die die man sogar noch als Profis bezeichenen könnte. Wow is Casual geworden ohne Anspruch und ohne Abweschlung und wenn die guten SPieler alle weglaufen dann ist es wohl oder übel das was alle die ganze ZEit denken, was keiner so wirklich aussprechen will das Ende von Wow, weil warum soll man bezahlen wenn man für sein Geld nichts mehr geboten bekommt, dann ist es es auch nicht mehr wert nur wegen der LEute on zu sein, dann wird es zeit einzusehen und die AUgen auf zu machen und los zu lassen auch wenn es nicht leicht ist. Ich persönlich sehe nicht einmal mehr in Ulduar eine letze Chance der reahbilitierung für Blizzard, sie haben einfach die Casuals zu sehr in den Mittelpunkt gerückt und die wirklichen Spieler vergessen. Achja, wers brauch ich warte auf eure Flames


----------



## Draco1985 (5. Februar 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie ihr darauf kommt diese "Tastenathleten" so zu vergöttern.



Ich habs weiter vorne schonmal erklärt. Siehs mal von der Seite:

Diese Leute tun sich den absoluten Stumpfsinn an, immer wieder denselben Boss anzugehen, solange bis sie per Trial and Error eine Taktik für ihn raus haben. Und das einfach nur, weil sie die ersten sein wollen die das schaffen. Wie viele Menschen gibt es, die dermaßen ehrgeizig sind sowas durchzuziehen?

Ich gebe zu, ich bin ein fauler Mensch, deswegen bewundere ich Leute die weniger faul und engagierter sind als ich.

Von vergöttern war jedoch nirgendwo die Rede.



> Im Gegensatz zu Schweinsteiger, Kroos und Co werden die durch ihre Tätigkeit sicher nicht alle 2 Tage ins P1 fahren können.



Ohjaaa und DIESE Leute (ausgerechnet Fußballer, ich lach mich kaputt...) sind dafür natürlich zu beneiden oder wie? Ich geb zu, man kann Leute ja für alles mögliche beneiden oder bewundern - Geld, Charaktereigenschaften, Glück, Liebe, etc. Aber DAFÜR? Weil die sich mit einer Wannabe-Elite rumtreiben? Also da wüsste ich andere Dinge, die deutlicher sagen "Ich habs geschafft im Leben!"



> Mein Geschmack ist dieses Phänomen E-Sport nicht, weil es meiner Meinung nach nur Kinder dazu verleitet sich in PC-Spiele hineinzusteigern, weil sie meinen irgendwann "Profi" werden zu können.



Raiden ist als allererstes mal keine anerkannte Form des E-Sport.

Und was die Kinder angeht: Eigentlich ist das ja noch nicht soooo lange her dass ich selbst noch jung war (bin 23), aber ich hatte da Personen, die nannten sich "Eltern" und die haben aufgepasst dass ich nicht nur am Computer oder vor dem Fernseher hänge... Aber die müssen wohl ausgestorben sein, wenn man sich mal anhört, vor was man meint Kinder heutzutage alles "beschützen" zu müssen.

Nichts gegen dich, das ist mehr so ein allgemeiner Rundschlag gegen die deutsche Tendenz Sachen per Gesetz zu regeln, die eigentlich in die Zuständigkeit der Eltern fallen. Und das nicht nur im PC-Bereich.


----------



## Varitu (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich muß ehrlich sagen das ich über den Anfangsbeitrag damals nach dem erstellen innerlich gelacht 

habe.
Heute hat mich das Spiel aber selbst geschockt. 
Spiele einen 80iger Stoffi, hab schon einige Hero Instanzen hinter mir und so ziemlich alles in Blau 

und ei Lila aus Heros.
Da man für PvP Items ewig Ehre farmen muß, kam es mir heute in den Sinn, doch mal meinen Beruf des 

Schneiderleins weiter voranzutreiben.
Also flux im AH ein paar Stacks(15G) Froststoff gekauft und geskillt. Bei 420 dann nach neuen Rezepten geschaut und da hat mich das Frostgrimmset bald aus den Schuhen gehauen.
praktisch das ganze Set ist besser als meines aus den Hero-Instanzen.
Die Mats sind geradezu lächerlich. Eine Stunde in Tausendwinter Kristalines Feuer und erde farmen, 6-7 grüne Items entzaubern und für 200G Froststoff kaufen, schon ist es fertig.
Klasse Krit und Zaubermacht Werte, dazu Abhärtung. Natürlich fehlt Trefferwertung bei so einem PvP Set, aber mal ehrlich.

Da frag ich mich, wozu geh ich in Instanzen wenn ich bessere Sachen ganz einfach herstellen kann?
Das frustiert einen ohne Ende, denn einen Sinn (außer Spielspaß in der Gruppe) machen dann die Heros bis auf Embleme und das Epic am Ende dann überhaupt nicht mehr.

Dann dies: Ich habe grüne Schuhe und war auf der suche nach besseren Krit und Zaubermachtwerten.
Fazit: Es gibt keine besseren blauen. Nur Epische aus Naxx, Azjol und Gundrak, sowie vom Gladiset.

Ein absoluter Witz.

Was man auch immer mehr beobachtet, jeder Spieler sieht gleich aus. Gleiche Items, zumal sind die ganzen Extras wie Licht und andere Effekte von besonderen Ausrüstungen ganz verschwunden.

Ich hoffe das sich da noch was tut. Denn ich habe WoW bisher immer sehr gerne gespielt. 
In letzter Zeit machen ich den Rechner aber immer mal wiede recht früh aus, denn das Gefühl durch Einsatz und Können noch etwas im Spiel zu erreichen ist irgendwie verloren gegangen.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Peithon (5. Februar 2009)

Varitu schrieb:


> Was man auch immer mehr beobachtet, jeder Spieler sieht gleich aus. Gleiche Items, zumal sind die ganzen Extras wie Licht und andere Effekte von besonderen Ausrüstungen ganz verschwunden.


Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, aber das war bei WoW noch nie anders. Zu 60er Zeiten haben sich im Grunde nur die Kriegsfürsten vom Mainstream abgesetzt. Zu BC hatte ja jeder die Arena oder Tier-Schultern, die auch noch die gleichen Formen hatten. Aber ich kann nicht verstehen, wie das so viele Leute nicht vorhersehen konnten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für ihre Gehälter beneide ich die Fußballer schon, gerade wenn man sieht, was ein Ersatztorwart bei manchen Vereinen so verdient, dafür dass er an Spieltagen nur auf der Bank sitzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gesunder Ehrgeiz gehört zum Raiden sicher dazu und eben auch, dass man nach einigen Fehlversuchen nicht die Flinte ins Korn wirft. Diese Eigenschaft haben meiner Ansicht nach jedoch besonders Raids, die nur 1-2 Tage in der Woche losziehen und z. B. für Ragnaros & Co ein Dreivierteljahr gebraucht haben. 

Für mich persönlich ist soziale Komponente > Raiderfolg

Cyl erkläre mir bitte den Unterschied zwischen einer Raidinstanz und einer Raidinstanz. Du weißt vielleicht über den einen Boss in Instanz X oder Instanz Y besser bescheid. Aber das ist doch nichts weltbewegendes. Oder etwas, das kein WoW-Spieler nachvollziehen kann. Wenn du sagen würdest, dass deine Raids dort ein besseres Organisationsmanagement hatten, dann würde ich dem sofort zustimmen.


----------



## oerpli (5. Februar 2009)

> Cyl erkläre mir bitte den Unterschied zwischen einer Raidinstanz und einer Raidinstanz. Du weißt vielleicht über den einen Boss in Instanz X oder Instanz Y besser bescheid. Aber das ist doch nichts weltbewegendes. Oder etwas, das kein WoW-Spieler nachvollziehen kann. Wenn du sagen würdest, dass deine Raids dort ein besseres Organisationsmanagement hatten, dann würde ich dem sofort zustimmen.


Cyl scheint mir ein sehr guter Spieler zu sein, seine Sozialkompetenz liegt wohl auch nicht niedrig. Er kann sich mal ausdrücken.

Und es macht einen Unterschied, ob man Probleme hat ZA zu clearen, oder ob man KJ down hat. Vom Spielverständnis liegen da Welten dazwischen.


----------



## Turismo (5. Februar 2009)

nö


----------



## Lothron-Other (5. Februar 2009)

Wenn mache 1 Tag einfach nicht wissen was sie machen sollen, ... dann kommt schon mal solche Idee. 
Geht mir auch einfach mal so das mir WoW zu Hals raus hängt dann geht man mal raus oder macht irrgendwas anderes. 
Man muss doch net immer gleich den Teufel an die Wand malen.
Wetten das er ehe WoW weiter spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felixg3 (5. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich spiele weil es mir Spaß macht!
> 
> Ich würde aufhören zu spielen wenn ich keinen Spaß mehr hätte auch wenn es andere toll finden!
> 
> ...



WoW liegt rein Inhaltlich und Spielerisch im Sterben, ist aber ein kommerzieller Erfolg.
Leider gibt es MMO's wie LotRO die spielerisch und Inhaltlich absolut klasse sind, aber kommerziell Erfolglos sind.


----------



## Peithon (5. Februar 2009)

> Du sprichst über die Gilden, die deutlich im oberen Bereich des Raidfortschritt angesiedelt sind. Du sprichst nicht nur über sie, du unterstellst fortwährend irgendwelchen Humbug, der dort niemals so ablaufen könnte.
> Aber..... Du hast noch niemals solch einen Raid, bzw solch eine Gilde "von innen" gesehn.
> 
> Dort kann, muß aber nicht, wie bei allen anderen Gilden auch, ein absolut freundschaftliches, gar familiäres Gildenklima vorherrschen.
> ...



Was mich dabei wundert ist, dass sich solche Gilden dann auflösen. Das kann ja im Grunde nur an "Umstrukturierungsmaßnahmen" handeln. Es mag sein sein, dass dein Raid da eine Ausnahme ist. Dann hast du wirklich Glück gehabt, dass du so gute und so nette Mitspieler erwischt hast. 
Wenn man die Serverforen jedoch durchstöbert hat, dann gabs dort immer diese tollen Beiträge: 
- AFK-Raid sucht Mitstreiter (SW:3/6):...

Oder die haben sich halt in den öffentlichen Channels oder direkt bei den Leuten gemeldet, die sie gebraucht haben, um ihren Raid weiterführen zu können. 
Ich finde es gut, dass die "schwächeren" Raids nun von solchen Vorfällen verschont bleiben und somit ihren Raidfortschritt fortsetzen können.


----------



## jemiel (5. Februar 2009)

Die Frage ist: Wird diese Diskussion nicht langsam lächerlich?
Zum einen werden Ansichten von Spielern als "Mist" oder Spieler, die etwas anders sehen als "Ignoranten" beleidigt, zum anderen gibt es tausende andere Themen, indenen es sich um exat das Gleiche.Ich persönlich denke das WoW nicht im Sterben liegt, und es sich noch einige Jahre halten kann. Irgendwann wird es bessere MMOs geben, kein Zweifel, aber noch ist es zu früh, um so zu Urteilen. Andererseits gibt es uralt MMOs, die ebenfalls nicht im Sterben liegen, und bei 11,5 Millionen Spielern erwarte ich doch mindestens 100.000 die WOW auch noch in Zukunft treu bleiben.

mfg und einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## Xyester (5. Februar 2009)

Ich denke die Aussage: "WoW stirbt aus" ist übertieben. Es wird immer Leute geben die naiv genug sind zu glauben das Blizzard mit dem nächsten Patch alles besser machen wird. Ich persönlich habe mich heute auch entschieden mit WoW aufzuhören. Ich bezahl keine 13 Euro im Monat um jede Woche in 6 inis zu gehen und danach meinen Charakter einfach vergammeln zu lassen. Natürlich könnte man jetzt sagen und das denken die meisten von euch grade jetzt auch : " ololo zomg du kackb00n l2p junge geh halt pvp machen du kackn4p". Meine Antwort: ich würde nur zu gerne PvP machen, da mir das normal sogar einiges mehr Spaß macht als PvE, doch leider kann man dort nichts erreichen. Als Krieger macht man so ziemich 0 Dmg wenn da mal einer mit Platte ankommt und als ich dann die voraussichtlichen Patchnotes zu 3.1 gelesen habe, habe ich endgültig NEIN gesagt. Der Krieger als cc- Opfer nr 1 bekommt laut einem tollen "Buff" von Blizzard nun noch weniger Chance an einen Heiler ranzukommen, oder seinen einen Spellinterrupt zu benutzen. Natürlich könnte ich jetzt einen Twink erstellen und ihn dann im PvP spielen, aber was soll mir das bringen? Durch irgendeinen sinnlosen Hotfix ist diese Klasse wieder fürn A****. Viele mögen jetzt sagen: "Omfg man spielt doch eine Klasse nicht weil sie so imba ist, sondern weil sie Spaß machen soll und zu einem passen soll". Aber mal ehrlich: was macht daran Spaß im 2v2 gegen Klassen zu spielen bei denen man höchstens mal 1k mit MS crittet und die sich bei jedem Schlag um fast das gleiche heilen...

Naja jedenfalls finde ich, dass das Balance in WoW kaum schlechter sein könnte und deswegen schaue ich mich lieber nach einem anderen Spiel um. Vlt werde ich es mal mit WAR versuchen, da soll es ja noch etwas wie normales PvP geben. Viel Spaß in eurer "in einem Monat ist WoW wieder geil" Welt, vlt wird es Blizzard ja irgendwann mal schaffen so etwas wie ein Balance in WoW einzuführen, bis dahin kann ich aber gerne auf das Spiel verzichten.


----------



## Amkhar (5. Februar 2009)

slook schrieb:


> wenn die instanzen weiter so auf gimp level bleibt wird wow 100% bald ein ende finden.
> 
> gilden werden überflüssig weil auch alles an einem abend mit random leuten geht-->kein ingame kontakt mehr und man logt nur noch einmal die woche ein....passt wiederrum net zum mmo
> 4abende spielen 13€ zahlen? privat server tut dann auch
> ...


Nur weil noch einige weitere Kasperlköpfe so drauf sind wie du wird WoW nicht untergehen.
Man kann nämlich auch aus Spass an sich spielen,mit der Gilde rumgimpen und Freude an kleinen Erfolgen haben.
Was bringt dir der Stress um all die lila Sachen zu bekommen wenn du keinen Spass am Spiel hast sondern es in Arbeit ausartet?
Morgen in der Schule lachen sie dich eh wieder aus,da hilft es nichts in einer virtuellen Welt den dicken Roxxor zu markieren.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Februar 2009)

Amkhar schrieb:


> Man kann nämlich auch aus Spass an sich spielen



Ferkel.


----------



## Amkhar (5. Februar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ferkel.


Mist,ertappt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (5. Februar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ferkel.


Wolfheart besitzt einen "Zweideutigkeits-detektor" wie es mir scheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regat (6. Februar 2009)

*BOAH was für ne Welle!*

*Um all denjenigen die sich hier und bei allen andern Threads des gleichen Themas ausheulen, einen kleinen Tip zu geben wie man wieder Freude am WoW spielen bekommt!*

Es gibt einen recht hilfreichen Butten im Eingangsbereich zur Spielewelt, da steht drauf "*Charakter Löschen*" man sollte wenn möglich auch das Wort "*LÖSCHEN*" per Tastatur erneut eingeben! 
natürlich ohne Skrupel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
is ganz leicht ^^! 

Entscheidet man sich für einen solchen drastischen Schritt, hat man keine Freude mehr auf seinem momentanigem Niveau (über alles und jeden rummäckern und sich aufregen) weiter zu machen.
Am aller besten macht ihr dies mit all euren Chars!
Zuvor sollte man sich aber noch von seinen bisherigen Freunden (Ingame) verabschieden und niemandem von eurem Vorhaben Bericht geben!

Der erste Schritt wäre also vollbracht.
Als nächstes suche man sich einen neuen Realm aus, alle mit "Empfohlenen" und "RP-Realms" sollten bevorzugt werden (erhöht ungemein das neue Spielfeeling)!
Keiner kennt einen, keiner hilft einem und man muß sich vollkommen neu durchboxen. 
Um dabei nicht den Fehler erneut zu machen sich schon im Vorfeld die Spielfreude zu nehmen loggt man sich einfach mal zur Primetime in den Realm ein und schaut wieviel Spieler gerade in der Haupstadt sind (mehr als 50? "dann wars der falsche Realm" unter 20 "hier seid ihr richtig") und kommt ja nicht auf die Idee und stellt euch vors AH und spammt den Handelschannel zu "kann mir vielleicht jemand mal 1 Gold leihen", leihen is nicht und schenken schon gleich gar nicht! 
Ab sofort heist es für euch:
*
selbst ist der Mann - die Frau
alles wird ab sofort nur noch mit eigener Kraft bewältigt
Questhilfe nur von Spielern die max 3 lev über dem eurigen sind und auch nur dann wenn es sich um Gruppenquests handelt 
Gildenbeitritte erst ab Stufe 75!!
für die Hardcoregamer sollte zudem ein englischsprachiger bzw russischer Realm in Betracht kommen! viel Spielspass!!
es hat auch einen Lerneffekt sich der neuen Sprache anzupassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^
*Solltet ihr es schaffen unter diesen "*erschwerten Bedingungen*" innerhalb der nächsten 2 Jahre einen Char vollständig in T7 oder kommendem eingekleidet zu haben, 
kann ich euch Versprechen hattet ihr bereits sehr viel Freude am Spiel und werdet es weiterhin haben.
Zudem wird sich euer gewheine auch in Wohlgefallen auflösen, zumindest für diejenigen unter euch die sich der fremden Sprache anpassen wollen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Erneutes Spielvergnügen wünsch ich Euch allen!*


----------



## littleshame XD (6. Februar 2009)

Ich fühle mich heute sehr gut gelaunt und sogar so gut gelaunt das ich nostradamus schemen erkennen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne will jetzt da ned abschweifen ist immerhin gut geschrieben von mir aus auch übersetzt what ever momentan verschreibt wow stolze 11-12mil accounts ich behaupte mal der teil hier der nur bullshit geschrieben hat war noch nie molten core mit 60 oder naxx und ist wahrscheinlich genau die zielgrp die WoW seiht neuem sucht under 18-20years.
Denke die ganz alten hasen die schon bei d2 mit von der partie waren warten nur noch auf d3 deswegen behaupte ich mal ganz so aus guter laune herraus WoW wird 4monaten nach dem d3 release zwischen 20-50% verlust an aktiven spieler verschreiben (der verlust der hinzukommt beim release von SC2 mitcalcuirt) und dann bin ich mal gespannt was die sagen wo jetzt nur nonsens von sich geben 
ich höre sie jetzt schon "der ganze casual schrott man kriegt kein raid mehr zusammen blablabla" dann werde ich mal vorbei kommen und genauso nonsens von mir geben aber immer mit dem comment "das wird schon seiht sehr langer zeit gesagt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Jugend mit ihrem dauerstress werde das wohl nie verstehen 3-5std brt das war noch ein fun jetzt muss alles in 20min clear sein sonst kommt man vllt in zu wenig heros oh hilfe die welt geht unter aber ich muss noch kurz hdz4 timerun machen das muss einfach sein *gg*

Wer jetzt sagt RL da und RL hier sollte mal ein wenig nachdenken es war schon damals möglich einen erfolgreichen WoW char zu unterhalten und dabei ein normales erfolgreiches RL zu führen uach wenn es hiess das ein Brt clear run nur selten möglich war aber das war es ja was es zu etwas besonderen geformt hatte. Es war nicht möglich so ganz nebenbei mal so 5-20inzen an einem abend zu clearen. Durch das war auch der xte inze run ein wenig was besonderes jetzt ist es gewohnheit und im shclaf möglich und ich verstehe das da leute sagen für etwas was ich auch schlafen kann nebenbei muss ich nicht 13euro zahlen da kann ich auch wieder Diablo 2 LoD rauskramen installieren patchen und ins battle.net gehen und das erst noch gratis.


----------



## J3st3r (6. Februar 2009)

Tötet mich ich bin der Feind!

Ich bin genau der Casualgamer (was WOW angeht) wie er im Buche steht:
Mache gerne 3-5 Inis am Tag, bin in einer mittelmäßigen Gilde, habe Freunde im RL und das einzige an altem Content das ich gemacht habe war ein Onyx-Run.
Und als ich lvl 40 war schaute ich mir die Leute in Twasweißich an und (ich muss gestehn) beneidete sie ein wenig.
Aber hey!
Das neue Naxx mag zwar sehr einfach sein (ich war nie drin) und auc h ulduar scheint nicht das Härteste zu sein aber ihr vergesst eine wichtige sache:
Arthas ist noch nich da!
Und ich denke würde er heute implementiert werden, würdet ihr euch am trash die zähne ausbeißen (übertrieben, ich weiß)
ich hoffe für euch, das arthas ein richtig harter boss wird, andem ihr lange spaß haben könnt aber bitte:
lasst uns leuten, die vllt. nur alle zwei tage oder nur am WE spielen unsere leicht zu holenden epics, damit wir auch in if an der brücke stehn können!

Das alte WOW ist tot
aber das neue WOW hebt sich jetzt langsam aus der Asche


----------



## Onkelfester (6. Februar 2009)

Leut Leute, 

es ist doch immer das selbe. Das spiel ist schlecht, zu schwer zu leicht... ich bin Deff Krieger und hab so manche phase mit gemacht.. z.B. wozu brauchen wir nen deff tank wir haben doch nen dudu oder nen pala.... Dann kahm das addon, ich konnte nur den Kopfschütteln als ich hörte der erste hat nach nicht mal 27 Std lvl 80. 

Ich finde auch das manches zu einfach geworden ist, equipt das droppt oder das man selbst herstellen kann ist meist so gut wie das für die hero marken. Finde auch die meisten inis sind zu schnell geworden.... boss kämpfe und mobs.. wozu cc geht doch auch so.... DD`ler?.. er: ja ...wieviel dammage? 1700 ok nehmen dich mit.. achso welche klasse bist du überhaupt? sowas ist blöd.. es ist einfach etwas zu schnell geworden und es könnte ruhig mehr wehrt auf taktik werd gelegt werden und nicht rein und bomben.

Aber wow macht mir immer noch spaß, ich lass mir zeit und hab immer was zu tun, es ist etwas schade das man sich nicht von der masse abhebt aber ich kann auch mal sachen tragen die meine vorbilder haben und inis sehen in die mich vor wotl niemand mitgenommen hätte...

Aber mahl ganz ehrlich.. es ist nicht das game was alle kaputt macht es sind die spieler. Wie oft erlebe ich das wenn ich mal RP auf nem Rp server spiele, das ich mir vorkomme wie ein weißes schaaf in einer schwarzen herde. Wer macht den noch rp auf nem rp server? iss da auch blizz schuld? Wieviele Gilden gehen kaputt weil die member leaven weil man in der anderen gilde nen raidplatz versprochen bekahm? Iss da auch blizzar schuld? 

Und das wichtigste:
Stell euch vor ihr seid Koch und ihr kocht etwas. Der gast bringt es euch und sagt schmeckt net. Ihr: Was schmeckt den nicht. Der Gast:keine ahnung schmeckt net machs schmeckend. was macht ihr dann? Probieren oder macht ihr den laden zu?

warum macht ihr nicht das naheliegenste.. schreibt blizzar tot mit ideen und vorschlägen. Bombt blizzards storyschreiber mit wünschen ideen und was weis ich zu. Blizzar bemüht sich wenigstens um seine kunden, ich kenne games da liest kein angestellter die eigene foren.  Ihr könnt blizzar helfen und fehler aufzeigen, ideen bringen die die leute vielleicht nie hatten. 

*Ihr findet die ini zu farbig/langweilig?* schon mal dran gedacht nen entwurf zu machen und blizz den vorzuschlagen? 

*der boss iss zu anspruchslos?* entwickelt doch mal nen boss der enspruchvoll ist. 

Ihr sei wie politker, immer reden reden reden, nicht immer nur jammen fangt an was dagegen zu tun, Ich kann jahre drüber jammern das mein schnürsenkel offen ist oder einfach lernen wir man ihn bindet und dies auch tun.

Ich hoffe und weis da drausen sind sicher leute die interesante inis diseinen können, es gibt sicher leute mit ansprechen boss taktiken und es gibt sicher 1000`sende von leuten die gute ideen haben. Hört auf zu flamen und macht was dagegen. Bringt ideen und vorschläge ein das blizzar wenn sein muss 100 Jahre brauch alle sinvolle umzustzen denn so wird wow wieder für alle interesant.
*
In diesem sinne nicht reden handeln*


----------



## Sethek (6. Februar 2009)

Im Sterben liegt WoW sicher nicht, gemessen an den derzeit aktiven accounts.

Mich beschleicht nur ein ungutes Gefühl, wenn ich die sinkende Qualität der server, hier insb. der Instanzserver, kombiniert mit Randerscheinungen wie den ins bodenlose fallenden Reaktionszeiten des support kombiniere und mir dann noch vor Augen halte, welche Titel von Schneesturm in Bälde auf den Markt kommen. Man muß kein Verschwörungstheoretiker sein, um zu mutmaßen, daß die Investitionen in WoW zurückgefahren wurden/werden.

Aber selbst, wenn man sich mit Titeln aus dem eigenen Haus selbst die Abonnentenzahl kürzt - WoW hat genug Spieler, um auf Jahre hinaus weiterzubestehen, insofern sehe ich hier kein langsames Sterben.

Zur Schwierigkeit des contents - dazu hab ich in anderen Foren ja schon ne Menge verzapft, warum also auch nicht hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich ist das design der Instanzen ein erfreulicher Schritt nach vorn nach der herben Enttäuschung BC - es gibt zwar immer noch jede Menge railroad-Inis, wo der Weg von A bis Z vorgekaut ist, aber eben auch welche, die labyrinthisch angehaucht und mit verschiedenen Wegmöglichkeiten versehen sind. Das encounterdesign ist in meinen Augen spitze, Trash und Bosse haben abwechslungsreiche Fähigkeiten und erfordern - theoretisch - taktisches Herangehen. Nur eines stimmt dabei nicht: Die Zahlen. Was bringt mir die ausgefeilteste Bossfähigkeit, wenn ich sie einfach ignorieren bzw gegenheilen kann? Das ist aber nicht erst mit T7,5 so, sondern bereits im blauen equip. Beispiel Loken, ein eher simpler Boss, der halt ein bischen movement erfordert. Wenn man sofort bei Beginn der Blitznovacastzeit das weite sucht und danach wieder an den Boss rennt, absolut schaffbar. Wer das Zeitfenster von ~1 Sekunde von Beginn der castzeit verpennt, ist tot. Soweit die Theorie - in der Praxis hält jeder auch die heroische Nova aus. Warum kann trash in 99% der Fälle ohne Sinn und Verstand gebombt werden? Weil die Fähigkeiten zu wenig Schaden machen, weil die mobs zu wenig aushalten.

Rein vom design her wären die encounter kein Stück schwächer als in BC oder auch classic, nur stimmen die Zahlen einfach hinten und vorne nicht.

Nun gönne ich jedem, der nicht den Willen hat, großartig an seinem Spielverständnis zu feilen oder sich zu plagen, um Erfolg zu haben, wirklich und von Herzen den Spaß am Spiel. Derjenige wird ja auch wirklich reichlich versorgt. Mir fehlt nur das andere Ende des Spektrums - es wurde gesagt, 10er wäre dafür da, daß Leute, die sonst den content nie sehen auch ne Möglichkeit haben den zu sehen bei minimal schwächerem loot. Auch bei den raidinis stimmen die Zahlen absolut nicht mit dieser Vorgabe überein - Nax10er ist, Flickwerk aussen vor, in allen Belangen härter als die 25er-Version. Und hier hat Blizzard in meinen Augen eben seine Versprechen gebrochen und ein wirklich gutes Konzept - für jeden was eben - ad absurdum geführt.

Ein weiterer Stein des Anstoßes für mich ist PvP, allerdings schwingt hier das Pendel in die andere Richtung. Durch die Entscheidung, alle halbwegs brauchbaren Arenasachen mit einer Wertung jenseits der 1550 zu versehen, nimmt man den weniger guten Arenaspielern jede Motivation, sich zehnmal die Woche aufs Haupt geben zu lassen. Damit fehlt einfach die breite Masse, BGs und Arenen sind leer wie nie - und mal ehrlich, ehe ich das blaue Set anziehe, kann ich auch in mein episches PvE-Set schlüpfen und bin effektiver als mit den ~400 Abhärtung, die ich damit bekomm.

Das sind die Fehler, die mir derzeit die Motivation ein wenig arg drücken. Wohlgemerkt, ich zock weiter, aber von regelmäßig kann eigtl. nicht mehr die Rede sein. Mit der Meinung bin ich, zumindest was meine persönlichen Erfahrungen angeht, beileibe nicht alleine. Doch, und das ist die Crux: Es gibt so viele accounts, selbst, wenn da mal ne Million wegfallen sollte, lebt WoW weiter und gedeiht in alter Pracht. Hier den doomsday prophet zu geben geht vollkommen an der Realität vorbei.


----------



## Fusssi (6. Februar 2009)

littleshame schrieb:


> ...WoW wird 4monaten nach dem d3 release zwischen 20-50% verlust an aktiven spieler verschreiben (der verlust der hinzukommt beim release von SC2 mitcalcuirt) und dann bin ich mal gespannt was die sagen wo jetzt nur nonsens von sich geben ....





LOL die meisten WoW`ler haben nich mal WCIII gespielt und schon gar nicht Starcraft! Natürlich wird es welche geben die dann weg sind aber deine Prozentzahlen sind ja mal völlig aus der Luft gegriffen. Es werden wohl eher weniger als 10% sein und Blizz kann es egal sein, bleibt ja in der Familie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Rolandos (6. Februar 2009)

Onkelfester schrieb:


> Und das wichtigste:
> Stell euch vor ihr seid Koch und ihr kocht etwas. Der gast bringt es euch und sagt schmeckt net. Ihr: Was schmeckt den nicht. Der Gast:keine ahnung schmeckt net machs schmeckend. was macht ihr dann? Probieren oder macht ihr den laden zu?
> 
> warum macht ihr nicht das naheliegenste.. schreibt blizzar tot mit ideen und vorschlägen. Bombt blizzards storyschreiber mit wünschen ideen und was weis ich zu. Blizzar bemüht sich wenigstens um seine kunden, ich kenne games da liest kein angestellter die eigene foren.  Ihr könnt blizzar helfen und fehler aufzeigen, ideen bringen die die leute vielleicht nie hatten.
> ...



ja natürlich, man entwickelt neue Ideen, Instanzen oder Questserien, stell die in ein Forum, Blizz ist begeistert , nimmt die Idee an, kassiert Geld dafür und der Ideengeber kuckt dumm aus der Wäsche.

Und es gibt keine 1000sende mit guten Ideen und wenn es sie doch gibt, müssten schon ein paar bei den Spielehersteller angestellt sein.  Wie es aber aussieht ist das nicht der Fall, oder gute Ideen sind die Schwachsinnsqueste zum 100dersten mal,  Kill 10 monster davon oder sammel 10 hörner von den Monstern, was bedeutet Kill 100 Monster davon um 10 Hörner zu bekommen. Ja OK, das sind vielleicht, als Folge einer gewissen Verblödung, sehr anspruchsvolle Queste.  Aber nicht nur bei WOW. Ich habe inzwischen noch einige anderes MMORPG Gespielt. Bis auf ein Spiel, sind sie von den Questen her alle gleich, Killen 10, Killlen 50 und Killen.
Das, wenn Aufgaben erfüllt werden, es auch zu Kämpfen kommt ist nicht das Problem, das gehört zu einem RPG, aber das Killen ansich, im Übermaß zu Questen zu machen ist ein Anzeichen magelnder Phantasie, Intelligenz und suggeriert, das alles nur mit Gewalt zu lösen ist.

Eine Innovation währe, das man nur Erfahrung bekommt, wenn niemand gekillt wurde, bei einer Aufgabe.
Also, man bekommt einen Quest in einer Ini den Boss xyz zu, nein nicht zu killen, durch ein Geschenk zu bestechen. 
Dafür muss man sich mit der Gruppe an allen Mobs vorbeimogeln oder man darf nur bestimmte erlösen, sonst ist der Quest nicht zu erfüllen. 
Belohnung wenn man sich killend durch schlägt 100 gold 1000 EP
ohne killen und mit Bestechung 1000 Gold 10000EP

Um mal den Schrei nach Ideen zu befriedigen. 
Und um z.B. das Geschenk zu bekommen ja, da fällt mir auch noch einiges ein.


----------



## Sethek (6. Februar 2009)

Lieber Onkel Fester,

Recht viel deutlicher als "da fehlt Salz!" (mehr Schaden, mehr HP) kann ich nicht mehr werden. Hab ich der netten Bedienung (dem Vorschlagsforum) bei "Pizzeria da Blizzardos" (Blizzard) auch gesagt. Gezahlt hab ich trotzdem, aber Trinkgeld gabs keins (nur einen Monat verlängert und eventuell aufhören/Pause machen angedacht).

Trotzdem werd ich für den Küchenchef (die Designer) keine Rezepte (Bosse/Dungeons) kreieren, denn der wird dafür bezahlt und ich nicht, und ich nehme mal an, das spricht dafür, daß er besser kocht als ich.

Metaphorik is schon was feines,
lass es Dir schmecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein Nörgelprälat


----------



## Hishabye (6. Februar 2009)

Wer sagt denn umsonst?

Blizzard sucht doch ab und an immer wieder neue motivierte Mitarbeiter...

Wenn ihr denkt ihr könnt denen helfen, dann bewerbt euch doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (6. Februar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn umsonst?
> 
> Blizzard sucht doch ab und an immer wieder neue motivierte Mitarbeiter...
> 
> ...



Hey, mehr Metaphorik!

Im Restaurant um die Ecke suchen sie auch Köche. Deswegen bewerb ich mich nicht um den Job, nur weil mir das Essen nicht schmeckt und der Chef scheinbar nicht imstande ist, den Job attraktiv genug zu machen, um alle Stellen vernünftig zu besetzen. Das kann nicht meine Aufgabe als Kunde sein. Ich gebe Feedback (schmeckt scheisse weil...), und schlußendlich entscheide ich, ob ich weiter dort esse oder nicht. Kochen können köche, ich brauch kein Koch sein, um zu entscheiden, ob mir etwas schmeckt.


----------



## Scrätcher (6. Februar 2009)

littleshame schrieb:


> Denke die ganz alten hasen die schon bei d2 mit von der partie waren warten nur noch auf d3 deswegen behaupte ich mal ganz so aus guter laune herraus WoW wird 4monaten nach dem d3 release zwischen 20-50% verlust an aktiven spieler verschreiben (der verlust der hinzukommt beim release von SC2 mitcalcuirt) und dann bin ich mal gespannt was die sagen wo jetzt nur nonsens von sich geben



Ähm ja du hast vollkommen Recht! Wow wird sterben und 20-50 % werden NUR wegen diesem neuen Spiel abwandern! Wart! Der Spruch ist so wichtig, den muß ich mal zu den anderen Wichtigen Sprüchen schreiben! Irgendwo im BuffedForum in der untersteten Schublade hab ich sie doch verstaut... AH JA! HIER! Ich häng ich gleich mal neben "Wow stirbt eh wenn AoC rauskommt" und "WAR wird kommen!" Ist das für dich in Ordnung? Keine Sorge! Da ist noch etwas platz für die nächsten! ....




Sethek schrieb:


> Im Sterben liegt WoW sicher nicht, gemessen an den derzeit aktiven accounts.
> 
> Mich beschleicht nur ein ungutes Gefühl, wenn ich die sinkende Qualität der server, hier insb. der Instanzserver, kombiniert mit Randerscheinungen wie den ins bodenlose fallenden Reaktionszeiten des support kombiniere und mir dann noch vor Augen halte, welche Titel von Schneesturm in Bälde auf den Markt kommen. Man muß kein Verschwörungstheoretiker sein, um zu mutmaßen, daß die Investitionen in WoW zurückgefahren wurden/werden........



Huhu! Du schonwieder! XD
Liest sich nett und kann ich größtenteils nur mit übereinstimmen!



Sethek schrieb:


> Lieber Onkel Fester,
> 
> Recht viel deutlicher als "da fehlt Salz!" (mehr Schaden, mehr HP) kann ich nicht mehr werden. Hab ich der netten Bedienung (dem Vorschlagsforum) bei "Pizzeria da Blizzardos" (Blizzard) auch gesagt. Gezahlt hab ich trotzdem, aber Trinkgeld gabs keins (nur einen Monat verlängert und eventuell aufhören/Pause machen angedacht).
> 
> ...



So mein nörgelnder Metaphoriker!^^

Willst du tag-täglich das selbe Gericht präsentieren? Wo wäre da die Abwechslung? Ist es nicht die Kunst der Kunst das jedes Werk in seiner Art eigen sein soll? Deshalb ziehe ich den Vergleich mit einem Drehbuchautor vor. Er bringt seine Gedanken zu Papier um daraus etwas Kreatives zu schaffen. Einen Film mit einer mitreissenden Handlung. Dieser schlägt ein wie eine Bombe. Sein Chef will natürlich mehr. Doch kann man Kreativität kaufen? Mitnichten! Du kannst die Wahrscheinlichkeit erhöhen in dem du mehr kreative Köpfe einstellst und dennoch kann es nicht besser werden. Also hören wir uns beim Publikum um. WAS WOLLT IHR?? Sie werden sagen: Spiel, Spaß und Spannung! Aber nicht nur, einer will den Helden heiraten, der Nächste möchte ihn sterben sehen. Ein Kompromiss wird geboren. Der Held stirbt bei der Hochzeit und alle meckern!

Bezogen auf deinen kleinen Mafiakuchenbäcker würde er sich wahrscheinlich überlegen wie er sein Tagesgericht verbessern kann. Einer will es süßer, einer schärfer einer mehr. Heraus kommt eine riesen Portion süß-scharfer Pampe die eigentlich keinem so richtig schmeckt. 

Was kann man tun? Würde ich für so eine Firma arbeiten würd ich manchmal in einem FanForum oder im eigenen Forum rumstöbern was für Ideen gebracht werden. Aus einer Vorschlagsliste von 30 Ideen können 3 darunter sein die wirklich gut sind. Aber das sind 3 mehr als ich vorher hatte und 3 weniger die ich mir selbst ausdenken müßte!

Doch woher nehmen wenn alle nur schimpfen und keiner Vorschläge bringt? Schieße ich nicht in den Sternenhimmel mit nörgeln? Verblast der Knall des Schuß nicht ungehört im Nachthimmel? Oder spanne ich lieber einmal einen Pfeil mit konstruktiver Kritik in den Bogen und schieße ihn direkt ins Ziel?

Natürlich muß man im zuge der Marktwirtschaft keine Verbesserungsvorschläge bringen! Die angebotenen Spiele, Waren allgemein existieren nach Darwins natürlicher Selektion: der Stärkere, oder in diesem Fall der Gewinnbringende wird überleben.

Trotzdem wenn ich etwas gefunden habe was mir gefällt könnte man auch eine symbiose im Sinne von aktiven Gedankenaustausch durchführen. So behält das Spiel seine Spieler und der Spieler das ihm gefallende Spiel!

MfG

Scratcher


----------



## Lemonskunk (6. Februar 2009)

@topic .

Nicht umsonst hat WOTLK so einen großen Erfolg, eben weil jetzt auch ein Mensch mit einem geregelten Sozial und Arbeitsleben den sog. "High End Content" erfahren kann. Blizzard will nicht nocheinmal ein Sunnwell-Fiasko erleben.


----------



## Pymonte (6. Februar 2009)

Lemonskunk schrieb:


> @topic .
> 
> Nicht umsonst hat WOTLK so einen großen Erfolg, eben weil jetzt auch ein Mensch mit einem geregelten Sozial und Arbeitsleben den sog. "High End Content" erfahren kann. Blizzard will nicht nocheinmal ein Sunnwell-Fiasko erleben.




Sicher, ich hab Sunwell auch gesehen und das damals noch mit ner 40 Stunden Arbeitswoche und einer festen Freundin (und dementsprechend auch viel außer-WoWschen Betätigungen). Nur weil 75% der SPieler nicht bereit sind was zu tun, heißt das noch lange nicht, das der Conent für sie unerreichbar ist. Aber wie ja schon geschrieben wurde, weder sieht irgendein Spieler ein, das es an ihm liegen könnte noch wird dieses Topic was sinnvolles an den Tag fördern.


----------



## Ascían (6. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also hören wir uns beim Publikum um. WAS WOLLT IHR?? Sie werden sagen: Spiel, Spaß und Spannung! Aber nicht nur, einer will den Helden heiraten, der Nächste möchte ihn sterben sehen. Ein Kompromiss wird geboren. Der Held stirbt bei der Hochzeit und alle meckern!
> 
> /schnipp




Da musste ich doch herzlich lachen, denn das trifft wirklich auf die deutsche MMO-Community zu! Genauso gut wie "Balance ist, wenn *alle* heulen"...

Zu Setheks Einwurf:

Ich glaube nicht dass Investititonen zurückgefahren wurden, viele kleinere Spieleschmieden können in kürzerer Zeit mehr Content adden als Blizz, die Frage ist nur: Ist es in WoW nötig? Spielen die Leute mittlerweile nicht bereits der Gilde wegen, der InGame-Freundschaften, des Spielens an sich wegen? Nur das würde erklären warum man schon den zweiten Itemwipe mitmacht, nochmal 10 Level etc., das ist imo auch die Grundfaszination jeden MMOs: Die Mitspieler. Ich glaube auch wenn in WoW 2 Jahre kein Content käme, es würden immer noch 10 Mio. spielen, weil es für viele zum zweiten Zuhause geworden ist, um es platt zu formulieren.


----------



## Fox82 (6. Februar 2009)

Derzeit aktive Accounts nicht gleich "Qualität des Spiels"!

Ob WOW einem noch Spaß macht oder nicht ist ja jedem selbst überlassen und dieser "Artikel" ist ja recht subjektiv und auf jeden Fall das Lesen wert! Ob man sich nun damit identifiziert oder nicht ist ebenso jedem selbst überlassen! Ich für meinen Teil bin froh, dass Ich WOW schon vom Rechner gelöscht habe und den Absprung vorm Addon (WOTLK) geschafft habe! Ich verurteile WOW nicht, sondern habe einfach festgestellt, dass es nichts mehr für mich ist und kann schon nachvollziehen was der Artikelschreiberling dort bemängelt...

Im Endeffekt muss bzw. darf jeder (Gott sei dank!) selbst entscheiden womit er seine "Freizeit" rumbringt...für mich isses eben nicht mehr WOW und Ich bin froh drum...Kann mittlerweile eh keine Schilder und Schwerter schwingende Elfen, Zwerge, Gnome und Menschen mehr sehen...deshalb freu Ich mich auf Star Wars: The old Republic und da es noch ein wenig dauert bis das rauskommt, hab ich ja noch genügend Zeit das Medium "MMO" wieder lieb zu gewinnen.

In diesem Sinne,

Lg,

Fox


----------



## oerpli (6. Februar 2009)

littleshame schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich heute sehr gut gelaunt und sogar so gut gelaunt das ich nostradamus schemen erkennen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Got seih Dannck, dahs du kain Jukentlicher bisst, weil dass sinnd ales duhme Dehpen dieh niecht mall Däutsch köhnen.
Dein Standpunkt ist nicht schlecht, deine Argumentation aber schon.


----------



## oerpli (6. Februar 2009)

Lemonskunk schrieb:


> @topic .
> 
> Nicht umsonst hat WOTLK so einen großen Erfolg, eben weil jetzt auch ein Mensch mit einem geregelten Sozial und Arbeitsleben den sog. "High End Content" erfahren kann. Blizzard will nicht nocheinmal ein Sunnwell-Fiasko erleben.


Absoluter Blödsinn. Sorry. Sunwell konnte nicht von jedem gecleart werden, war von der Schwierigkeit aber genau (!) richtig. Im Gegensatz zu 50% der Bosse davor.

Vashj/Kael/Alar/Morogrim/Gruul waren viel (extrem viel) zu schwer, der Rest war eher zu leicht.

Archimonde, RoS, Magtheridon, Mother Sharaz und Gurtogg waren in Ordnung.
Der Rest eher zu einfach.


----------



## Totemkrieger (6. Februar 2009)

Lemonskunk schrieb:


> @topic .
> 
> Nicht umsonst hat WOTLK so einen großen Erfolg, eben weil jetzt auch ein Mensch mit einem geregelten Sozial und Arbeitsleben den sog. "High End Content" erfahren kann. Blizzard will nicht nocheinmal ein Sunnwell-Fiasko erleben.



Noch einmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schwierigkeit der Encounter nicht=Zeit!

Ich kenne viele Raider die damals in Sunwell unterwegs waren und trotzdem ein ganz normales Privatleben mit Job,Freunden und ner Freundin oder Frau bzw Mann hatten.
Das Argument ist einfach ausgelutscht,das man um erfolgreich zu raiden 24/7 online sein muss.Es hat sehr sehr viel mit optimalen Zeitmanagement zu tun!


----------



## Foobär (6. Februar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Und was bleibt, wenn man von WoW diese beiden Dinge subtrahiert?


Der ganze restliche PVE content - ohne Raids und ohne PVP. Ist für mich noch ne ganze Menge.
Muss ja nicht jedem gefallen. Wie die Vorredner sagten: Für mich nur mimimi eines Vielspielers.

und zum full copy/paste: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=ur...zung+copy+paste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noidic (6. Februar 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Schwierigkeit der Encounter nicht=Zeit!
> [...]
> Das Argument ist einfach ausgelutscht,das man um erfolgreich zu raiden 24/7 online sein muss.Es hat sehr sehr viel mit optimalen Zeitmanagement zu tun!



Stimmt nur bedingt. Wenn ich nur zwischen 20:00 und 22:30/23:00 (am WE vllt. nochmal 2 stunden am Nachmittag) on sein kann, dann kann ich der Grand Master of Time Management sein, Raiden werd ich trotzdem nicht können, erst recht nicht erfolgreich. Zu BC-Zeiten war es in der Zeit auch nicht möglich, heroische Instanzen zu schaffen (außer man hatte Raidequip -> Maus, Schwanz und so).

Von daher finde ich es sehr schön, dass die neuen Instanzen auch heroisch schön schnell gehen. Das Problem ist halt, dass viele, die halt mehr Zeit haben, so sehr schnell ein Equip haben, womit sie die heros auch ohne Taktik plattbomben können.

Mehr knackige Encounter hätten natürlich auch was für sich. Aber vielleicht kommen die ja noch.


----------



## Sethek (6. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Was kann man tun? Würde ich für so eine Firma arbeiten würd ich manchmal in einem FanForum oder im eigenen Forum rumstöbern was für Ideen gebracht werden. Aus einer Vorschlagsliste von 30 Ideen können 3 darunter sein die wirklich gut sind. Aber das sind 3 mehr als ich vorher hatte und 3 weniger die ich mir selbst ausdenken müßte!
> 
> Doch woher nehmen wenn alle nur schimpfen und keiner Vorschläge bringt? Schieße ich nicht in den Sternenhimmel mit nörgeln? Verblast der Knall des Schuß nicht ungehört im Nachthimmel? Oder spanne ich lieber einmal einen Pfeil mit konstruktiver Kritik in den Bogen und schieße ihn direkt ins Ziel?



Jap, sicherlich ist es nicht sonderlich produktiv, nur zu nörgeln. Nur halte ich meine Aussagen für überaus konstruktiv und vor allem konkret - platt zwischen 15 und 25% mehr Schaden der mobs und mehr Trefferpunkte, damit die Spezialfähigkeiten und das liebevolle encounterdesign nicht länger von für die Instanz angemessen Ausgestatteten schlicht ignoriert werden kann, weil die Konsequenzen des Zulassens bzw des nicht Vermeidens von Spezialfähigkeiten der Bosse damit wieder tödlich wären. Das ganze natürlich in den 25er raids, denn die 10er sollten ja ursprünglich mal sowas wie eine Garantie, daß so ziemlich jeder den content er- und durchspielen kann, sein, und das erledigen sie so, wie sie jetzt sind, wirklich gut.

Abgesehen davon täten 5-10% mehr HP und Schaden, auch in Anbetracht der vielbesungenen casualtauglichkeit, den meisten heroischen Instanzen sicher auch gut. Ingvar, der auch wirklich tanks one-hitted, die im Zerkrachen stehen? Anubarak, der mit seinem Hämmern selbiges tut? Lokens Blitznova, die Heiler und DDs grillt, die das Fokus setzen nicht kennen? Edukativ. Mal'Ganis' Aasschwarm, der, wenn man ihn und sich ungünstig positioniert, auch mal 2, 3 Leute umbratzt? Ich sehe ehrlich nicht, wo solche Änderungen die "casuals" überfordern würden. Und für so manchen, ich sag mal, leistungsbewussteren Spieler wärs u.U. doch ein bischen interessanter.

Nachdem ich das so auch ins Vorschlagforum geposted habe, übrigens sehr sachlich und keineswegs ausfallend, habe ich für mein Empfinden meine Schuldigkeit getan und darf jetzt nach Herzenlust motzen, solange meine Position kein Gehör findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (6. Februar 2009)

Sethek schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das so auch ins Vorschlagforum geposted habe, übrigens sehr sachlich und keineswegs ausfallend, habe ich für mein Empfinden meine Schuldigkeit getan und darf jetzt nach Herzenlust motzen, solange meine Position kein Gehör findet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geb ich dir mal uneingeschränkt recht und hoffe das es umgesetzt wird!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DocFloppy (6. Februar 2009)

Je mehr ich hier lese, desto weniger glaube ich das es hier um ein Spiel, sondern vielmehr um eine Religion oder eine Lebensaufgabe geht die hier zur Diskussion steht.

Spielen die Leute zur Entspannung und zum Spaß WoW, oder spielen sie inzwischen aus Furcht davor in Rückstand zu geraten (LvL, Equip...) und auf diese Weise ihre Sozialen Kontakte zu verlieren?

Meckern sie über fehlenden Content und mangelnde Beschäftigung im Game weil das Spiel was sie seit Jahren beschäftigt auf einmal "schlechter" ist,....oder weil sie mit neuem Content, mehr Beschäftigung und meeehr Epix endlich wieder vom Gedanken abgelenkt werden, dass sie dieses Spiel vielleicht zunehmend mehr als einzigen Lebensinhalt gesehen haben und Ihre Zeit eventuell auch anders hätten verbringen können.


----------



## Sethek (6. Februar 2009)

DocFloppy schrieb:


> Je mehr ich hier lese, desto weniger glaube ich das es hier um ein Spiel, sondern vielmehr um eine Religion oder eine Lebensaufgabe geht die hier zur Diskussion steht.
> 
> Spielen die Leute zur Entspannung und zum Spaß WoW, oder spielen sie inzwischen aus Furcht davor in Rückstand zu geraten (LvL, Equip...) und auf diese Weise ihre Sozialen Kontakte zu verlieren?
> 
> Meckern sie über fehlenden Content und mangelnde Beschäftigung im Game weil das Spiel was sie seit Jahren beschäftigt auf einmal "schlechter" ist,....oder weil sie mit neuem Content, mehr Beschäftigung und meeehr Epix endlich wieder vom Gedanken abgelenkt werden, dass sie dieses Spiel vielleicht zunehmend mehr als einzigen Lebensinhalt gesehen haben und Ihre Zeit eventuell auch anders hätten verbringen können.



Eigentlich wollte ich Dich zuerst sarkastisch anpflaumen, aber bei näherer Betrachtung hab ich Deinen Gedankengang dann zwar als weit hergeholt, aber eben doch nich unfundiert eingestuft, also musst Du leider auf meinen Sarkasmus verzichten und mit Ernsthaftigkeit vorlieb nehmen - das nur vorweg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den einen oder anderen mag Deine Vermutung tatsächlich zutreffen. Die Suchtgefahr, die von onlinespielen, auch von WoW, ausgeht, erfreut sich ja in jüngster Zeit eines immer größeren wissenschaftlichen Interesses. Nur stört mich daran eines - warum muß man WoW - oder auch jedes andere onlinespiel, in das man viel Zeit investiert, immer irgendwo kleinreden oder herabwürdigen, um sich nicht automatisch dem Verdacht "no-RL-loser" auszusetzen?

Nehmen wir mal an, du spielst in einem Hobbyverein Fußball, und da gibts alle 4 Wochen ein Turnier, zu dem der Veranstalter 12 teams einlädt, die alle etwa auf dem gleichen Niveau spielen. Spaß haben Du und Deine Mannschaftskollegen, sowohl beim Spiel, als auch beim unerlässlichen Training, denn fordernd ist das ganze schon, und ein bischen Stolz hat man ja auch - so läuft das ne zeitlang, doch irgendwann stellt der Veranstalter fest, daß Themenclubs wesentlich mehr Zuschauer finden. In den folgenden Turnieren steht ihr dann anstatt der liebgewonnenen Rivalen von einst, einer Auswahl von Clowns des Circus Roncalli, der Auswahl des Bundesverfassungsgerichts und den Krankenschwestern des örtlichen Bezirksklinikums gegenüber, die allesamt unter eurem Niveau spielen. Die folgenden Turniere sehen euch jedesmal mühelos auf Platz 1 und langsam aber sicher schrumpft eure Motivation, Trainingseinheiten fallen aus, denn "wozu noch", ihr gewinnt ja eh, und langsam hören die ersten Mitspieler auf, denens zu langweilig wird. Ist es in diesem fiktiven Fall so befremdlich, daß man sich beim Veranstalter beschwert? Daß man diese Probleme in den Foren des Fußballbundes diskutiert? Nein, ist es nicht, denn das ist ein liebgewonnenes Hobby, das aufgrund fehlenden Anspruchs droht, keinen Spaß mehr zu machen.

Nichts anderes ist es mit WoW - das ist nämlich auch ein Hobby mit dem selben Stellenwert, nicht weniger, nicht mehr.


----------



## gallatin8 (6. Februar 2009)

Stimmt schon was daoben steht aber deshalb werde ich nicht gleich den Account einfrieren.

Classic waren die Raids noch Anspruchsvoll und in BC war das PvP nicht zu verachten auch wenn mir so etwas wie Tausendwinter extrem gut gefällt.

Also /vote dafür das die Raids schwerer werden, das PvP für alle anspruchsvoll und lohnend ist und das nicht alle Klassen alles können ( AoE tankende Krieger, Flächenheilende Druiden und Schurken die AoE machen gehn ja wohl mal garnicht)! 


Also:
/Vote


----------



## Peithon (6. Februar 2009)

@Sethek
Fußball ist aber PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was vergleicht ihr immer WoW mit Fußball. Fußball ist ein Sport, bei dem man sich bewegen muss und seine Knochen kaputt macht. Beim Computerspielen macht man stattdessen den Rücken und die Augen kaputt, bewegt sich dafür aber nicht. Man könnte außerdem beim Fußball noch die perfekten Spielzüge einüben. Z. B.,  dass man mit einem Fallrückzieher von der Mittellinie in den Winkel trifft. Gab ja schon genug Unternehmungen von Spielern Onyxia alleine oder Karazhan zu 3 zu machen usw. Man erinnere sich noch an den Hexenmeister, der Hydros alleine gelegt hat. Der hat wirklich Ausdauer bewiesen. Wenn man nichts zu tun hat, dann muss man eben etwas Kreativität beweisen. 

Exessive Hobbys, die eine Mindestzeit von 4 Stunden täglich (inkl. Farmen) abverlangen kenne ich nicht, und das war beim früheren Raiden wirklich Mindestspielzeit.

Was ich auch nicht verstehen kann ist, dass es anscheinend als so schwer angesehen wird. Ich persönlich finde es sehr viel schwieriger einen Formationsflug in einem Flugsimulator mit anderen zu machen (habe ich noch nie hinbekommen), als die Steuerung und Fähigkeiten eines WoW-Charakters zu erlernen. 

Und wenn man ein Fußballturnier gewinnt, dann freut man sich meist auf die 3. Halbzeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schaun' mir mal!


----------



## Draco1985 (6. Februar 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Exessive Hobbys, die eine Mindestzeit von 4 Stunden täglich (inkl. Farmen) abverlangen kenne ich nicht, und das war beim früheren Raiden wirklich Mindestspielzeit.



Dann rate ich dir, damit anzufangen Fanfictions oder direkt eigene Kurzgeschichten und Romane zu schreiben. Dieses eine Hobby hat mich schon mehr Zeit, und Aufwand (und teilweise auch Nerven) gekostet, als alle Nihilum-Mitglieder durch Raiden "vergeuden" können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt auch noch ne Menge andere Hobbies mit denen man sich so exzessiv beschäftigen kann und MUSS, wenn sich andere auf deine Produktivität verlassen. Ich kann dir den Link zu einem Forum geben, wo sich eine Gruppe Star Trek-Fans zusammengeschart hat um ihre Kreativität in einen Pott zu werfen und zu einem großen Projekt zu bündeln. Der eine schreibt, der andere bastelt (hochwertige) CGIs, der dritte entwirft Wallpaper und Buchcover. Aber trotz einer fast schon familiären Atmosphäre und freundlichem Umgangston sind alle ebenso viel oder wenig darauf angewiesen, dass die anderen dabeibleiben wie eine WoW-Hardcore-Raidgruppe.

Oder, noch extremer, schau mal rüber in die Mod-Szene der PC-Spiele. Da hängen die Teammitglieder noch stärker voneinander ab, denn für sich alleine haben sie gar nichts, erst wenn sie alles zusammensetzen entsteht etwas Sinnvolles. Und da kann es schonmal extrem frustrieren, wenn der Modeller auf die Texturen des Photoshoppers wartet und deswegen nicht weiterarbeiten kann.

Oder Leute, die Fan- oder Amateurfilme drehen. Oder... oder... oder... Da gibts auch außerhalb von WoW ne ganze Menge zeitintensive und stressige Hobbies, gegen die WoW teilweise sogar noch harmlos ist.

EDIT: Als jemand der ein Warhammer-Icon in der sig hat könnte dir evtl. das Damnatus-Projekt ein Begriff sein. Noch ein sehr schönes und anschauliches Beispiel für ausufernde Hobbies.


----------



## DocFloppy (6. Februar 2009)

Sethek schrieb:


> Für den einen oder anderen mag Deine Vermutung tatsächlich zutreffen. Die Suchtgefahr, die von onlinespielen, auch von WoW, ausgeht, erfreut sich ja in jüngster Zeit eines immer größeren wissenschaftlichen Interesses. Nur stört mich daran eines - warum muß man WoW - oder auch jedes andere onlinespiel, in das man viel Zeit investiert, immer irgendwo kleinreden oder herabwürdigen, um sich nicht automatisch dem Verdacht "no-RL-loser" auszusetzen?
> 
> Nichts anderes ist es mit WoW - das ist nämlich auch ein Hobby mit dem selben Stellenwert, nicht weniger, nicht mehr.



Nee, ich will nix kleinreden und geb Dir bzgl. Deines Beispiels völlig Recht. Ich bin ja selbst nicht anders als andere. Jeder sucht sich sein Hobby, und WoW ist auch eines meiner Hobbys. 

Vielleicht kam das auch viel kritischer, bzw. "kritisierender" rüber als angedacht. Was ich geschrieben habe, das hast Du ja mit Deinem Beispiel gut gezeigt, lässt sich eben auf viele Hobbys anwenden. Und es ist ja eben auch nichts WoW-typisches. 

WoW ist ein bisschen wie Fussballbildchen sammeln, oder Ü-Ei-Figuren, ...nur einfach viel besser! *g*

Ich will damit nur sagen, ob Sucht oder nicht, ob Hobby oder nicht, WoW oder andere MMORPGS haben halt ein gewisses Suchtpotential, wie jedes gute Spiel.... wie jedes gute Hobby. Der Trick ist zu wissen, wann man besser einen Gang zurückschaltet, bzw. mal auf die Bremse tritt. Damit man halt weiter genießen kann, und nicht gegen die Mauer fährt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assor (6. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist doch klar.
> wow-szene ist doch das Ding vom Stevinho. Künstlich aufplustender möchtegern Kritiker. Klar, dass sich dort mehr negative Stimmen sammeln als bei buffed.de, einem Fanforum.



Der Threadposter hat einen Quote von einen Community Member, welcher diesen auch wowszene.de veröffentlichen lassen hat, gepostet. Der Post hat nichts mit der Meinung von Stevinho zu tun. Mitlerweile entzieht er sich fast gänzlich der seiner Meinungsäußerung auf seiner eigenen Site.

Der Unterschied zwischen wowszene.de und buffed ist nunmal die Masse an Gelegenheitsspielern. Die Meinung des Postes können sich nunmal nicht viele Normalspieler anschliessen, weil das besagte einfach nicht auf sie zutrifft und sie sich nicht damit identifizieren können.

Das ist meine Meinung.

BTT

Ja der TE hat teilweise Recht. WoW wird immer anspruchsloser, ob es angenehm oder unangenehm ist, das ist die schlussendliche Frage die sich jeder selber stellen muss. Mir fehlt die immer weiter vereinfachte (leider) Form von Theorycrafting die einen oftmals an die Spitze führen konnte, immer mehr Rotations werden generft, Spielsituation und Zusammenhänge minimalisiert. Allein das der BM jetzt einfach nurnoch Steady Shot drücken muss ohne das richtige timing zu haben etc. von den Prequests ganz zu schweigen. Die Story in WotLK beim Questen wird immer in die Höhe gejubelt - leider ist der Flug mit Level 80 vorbei und damit auch teilweise das Storytelling. In vielen weiteren Punkten hat der TE auch Recht, teilweise aber auch stark übertrieben, naja Geschmackssache.

Flame me


----------



## Loraley (6. Februar 2009)

Danke danke, ich habe mich extra in dem Müll hier angemeldet. Ich kann dir nur zustimmen. Ich habe aufgehört mit WoW und Spiele jetzt ein anderes Spiel (Ich nenne es extra nicht, damit die Roxxor-Kids es erst garnicht auseinander nehmen können). WoW bitet mal garnichts mehr ausser pure Langeweile und Farmerei in jeder art und Form. Intresse am Spiel und seiner mechanik ist mal völlig nebensache. Das wichtigste ist Loot, der so schnell und unkompliziert wie nötig. Deine erklärung zum Erfolgs-system finde ich gut. Wenn ich bedenke das eine Instanz für 25 Mann ausgelegt ist und es Erfolge gibt die besagen das ich selbige mit 20 oder weniger machen muss um Ihn, den Erfolg zu bekommen, frag ich mich warum sie dann ne 25er draus gemacht haben, wenn es dann ja augenscheinlich von Gewittersturm so vorgesehen ist sie auch mit erheblich weniger zu schaffen ^^

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen aufzuhören und garnicht erst auf Ulduar zu warten. Den du wirst wahrscheinlich nach dem erreichen dieses end-Contents fest stellen das es sich nicht gelohnt hat ihn zu machen. Und wieder ein paar Wochen, Monate oder so ins land gezogen und nichts gemacht.

Ich wünsche mir auch mal wieder nen Classic, vor allem das Raiden in der Zeit war ne ganz andere nummer als mit BC, wo es auch noch schwer war, geschweige den von Wotlk. Damals war noch zeit, onzentration und vor allem vorraussetzungen zu erfüllen PFLICHT. Da ging es nicht "Ich bin 60, nehmt mich Imba-Hasen mit". Da musste der Imba Hase erst Quests erledigen und und und. Bis man dann drin war hat mann sich extra angestrengt weil man sehr viel Arbeit hatte da überhaupt hinzukommen. In BC nahmen sie dann die pre-Quests weil viele heulten "Ich kann nicht nach BT und CO, weil ich zu faul oder Dumm bin die Pre´s zu machen. Ausserdem kenne ich keine Leute!!!" .......

zum leidwesen aller, waren es zuviele Leute wohl und Blizzard will sowas auch nicht mehr ignorieren. Zum Schluss bleibt einem wirklich nur noch sagen schluss mit dem einen anfagne mit dem anderen.


Achso bevor man meint man könnte hier alles kaputt reden und sagen "11 Millionen Spieler etc etc". Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Ich kenne bestimmt, die magere summe von 50 Leuten die seid dem anfang dabei waren, die aufgehört haben und das genau aus diesem grunde und wegen euch. Also stimmt theoretisch die Zhl 11 illionen Spieler nicht mehr, oder?

Nun viel spass it meinen Rechtschreibefehlern und meinem Deutsch, meiner Grammatik oder auch meiner Dummheit. Die ist euch geschenkt


----------



## Hishabye (6. Februar 2009)

Loraley schrieb:


> Achso bevor man meint man könnte hier alles kaputt reden und sagen "11 Millionen Spieler etc etc". Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Ich kenne bestimmt, die magere summe von 50 Leuten die seid dem anfang dabei waren, die aufgehört haben und das genau aus diesem grunde und wegen euch. Also stimmt theoretisch die Zhl 11 illionen Spieler nicht mehr, oder?




Aha und nun weil 50 Leute DIE DU kennst aufeghört haben, soll die Zahl von 11 Millionen nicht stimmen....

Kann mir da jemand bitte die Logik erklären?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (6. Februar 2009)

Assor schrieb:


> Ja der TE hat teilweise Recht. WoW wird immer anspruchsloser



In bezug auf was? Das Itemgrabbing wird leichter? Stimmt. Aber das war ja immer nur Lockmittel zum eigentlichen Spiel. Allerdings haben das nicht alle begriffen, und diese maulen jetzt, das Spiel sei zu einfach oder gar "durchgespielt". Ich kann den Raidern nur sagen: entweder müßt ihr lernen, worum es bei einem MMORPG tatsächlich geht, oder ihr müßt was anderes spielen gehen, Diablo vielleicht oder so.


----------



## Technocrat (6. Februar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> soll die Zahl von 11 Millionen nicht stimmen....



Die Zahle 11 Millionen stimmt tatsächlich nicht, es sind inzwischen 12 Millionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber lt. Electronic Arts ist WAR von 750.000 auf 300.000 runter...


----------



## Assor (6. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> In bezug auf was? Das Itemgrabbing wird leichter? Stimmt. Aber das war ja immer nur Lockmittel zum eigentlichen Spiel. Allerdings haben das nicht alle begriffen, und diese maulen jetzt, das Spiel sei zu einfach oder gar "durchgespielt". Ich kann den Raidern nur sagen: entweder müßt ihr lernen, worum es bei einem MMORPG tatsächlich geht, oder ihr müßt was anderes spielen gehen, Diablo vielleicht oder so.



In WoW läuft am Ende alles auf Items hinaus. WoW ist ein Itemspiel wie kaum ein anderes.
Raiden = Items
Questen = Geld / Exp für Items oder direkt Items
Crafting = Items / Geld für Items
PvP = Items
Man kann dies auch alles für Content / Story / RP / Gruppen Aspekt tun, aber naja wer kennt heute schon die gesamte Lore ... oder tut es aus "guten" Willen.

Und in all diesen Punkten ist es jetzt deutlich einfacher an das Highendgear zu kommen. Für die meisten bedeutet es Highendgear zu haben, alles erreicht zu haben. Blizzard hat das Spiel mit dem Achievmentsystem einfach nur um ein paar Stunden Aufwand erweitert.

Und wieso beziehst du das "nur" auf die Raider, WoW ist ein PvE Spiel - eindeutig - aber wenn man diesen PvE Content in zwei Wochen clearen kann dann ist es halt zu einfach, wenn man mindestens pro Monat abonnieren kann.


----------



## Fonsy (6. Februar 2009)

Assor schrieb:


> In WoW läuft am Ende alles auf Items hinaus. WoW ist ein Itemspiel wie kaum ein anderes.
> Raiden = Items
> Questen = Geld / Exp für Items oder direkt Items
> Crafting = Items / Geld für Items
> ...


 
Das is genau die Einstellung die sich leider viel zu sehr verbreitet hat. Wieso geht es denn bei WoW nur um Items? Wer behauptet sowas?
Das ist eine so unglaublich reduzierte Aussage über ein Spiel wie WoW und dann auch noch aus einem völlig verzerrten Blickwinkel...unfassbar!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wer behauptet er habe den "Content" schon gecleart den kann ich mit imba proc auslachen!! ALLE Quests schon gemacht? Alle Skills,Berufe,Fraktionen schon auf max? Alle Zonen "entdeckt"? und den ganzen Rest auch noch? Glaub ich grundsätzlich keinem!! Aber lss mich gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen...
Wer das schafft,DER und nur DER darf hier jammern das es zu leicht ist - dann sogar zu Recht. Aber da wird sich wohl eh kaum einer finden,oder?

Warum das alles? Hmmm - denkt mal drüber nach was genau der viel zitierte Content eig. ist! Wohl ein bisl mehr als max. Level und alle Raid ID's clear zu haben!!

/game on


----------



## Assor (6. Februar 2009)

Fonsy schrieb:


> Das is genau die Einstellung die sich leider viel zu sehr verbreitet hat. Wieso geht es denn bei WoW nur um Items? Wer behauptet sowas?
> Das ist eine so unglaublich reduzierte Aussage über ein Spiel wie WoW und dann auch noch aus einem völlig verzerrten Blickwinkel...unfassbar!!
> 
> 
> ...



1. Was bringt es mir rein spielerisch gesehen fürs Raiden, wenn ich weiss wo die Wölfe im Dämmerwald ihr letztes Mal zu sich genommen haben oder das ich alle Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig habe, geschweige denn ALLE Quests erledigt habe? Denkst du ich hab den ganzen Tag Zeit und wenn ich online bin, will ich Spaß haben und nicht in den Level 20er Gebieten der Blutelfen Eber töten oder stupide Ruf grinden ...
2. Content clear - ob man Achievments zum Content zählt ist jedem selbst überlassen, aber einen Boss jetzt ( Sarta + 3D ausgenommen ) unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen, mit einer Hand auf den Rücken nur mit Zahnstochern zu töten macht das nach dem 7. Kill es auch nicht spannender. Achievments sind nichts weiter als einer Playtimeverlängerung.
3. Die hälfte der Achievments sind reine Zeitverschwendung. HF beim Holzschlundfeste farmen und Blutsegeladmiral werden, geschweige denn als non-prebcler die ganzen MC, AQ Fraktionen auf Exalted bringen. Und 10h+ durch die Welt reiten und nach dem letzten grauen Fleck suchen ist auch nicht das ware für mich, Achivements sind in meinen Augen nur "Nerd" Points.
4. Ich nenn es weltentfremdet oder "mit zu viel Zeit gesegnet" ALLE Achievments als Content zu bezeichen, glaub mir es macht sowas von viel Spaß und gibt einen das Gefühl weitergekommen zu sein, nachdem man bei jedem 5HP Yellow Mob /love gemacht hat ...


----------



## Luciferas (6. Februar 2009)

Du hast voll und ganz recht.......langsam aber sicher wird das albern was blizz und vorsetzt. 
Es kann nicht sein das ein solches spiel immer leichter wird und damit spieler die wirklich spielen können
damit so vergraulen. zb ony war zu 60er zeiten extrem schwer und wenn man das mit heute vergleicht......
ich fang immer nur das lachen in naxx an weil es ist alles viel zu leicht! Damals hat fast niemand naxx clear bekommen
und heute ist das ein frühstücks raid!


----------



## Pymonte (7. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Die Zahle 11 Millionen stimmt tatsächlich nicht, es sind inzwischen 12 Millionen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ui, da hast du ja wieder einen gekonnten Seitenhieb durchgeführt... /facepalm
Warst nicht du derjenige, der in WAR das ganze Itemgegrinde etc vermisst hat und enttäuscht war, weil WAR kein WoW 2 wurde? Viel Spass bei deiner privaten Rache, denke mal Mythic hat jetzt richtig Anxt und löscht die Server ~.~



> In bezug auf was? Das Itemgrabbing wird leichter? Stimmt. Aber das war ja immer nur Lockmittel zum eigentlichen Spiel. Allerdings haben das nicht alle begriffen, und diese maulen jetzt, das Spiel sei zu einfach oder gar "durchgespielt". Ich kann den Raidern nur sagen: entweder müßt ihr lernen, worum es bei einem MMORPG tatsächlich geht, oder ihr müßt was anderes spielen gehen, Diablo vielleicht oder so.



Und in was geht es in einem MMORPG? Nun früher meist eher ums RP, aber das würde ja keine 11Millionen Spieler anziehen, daher ist das schon seit geraumer Zeit aus dem Spielegenre verschwunden (bei fast allen MMOs, mehr als einige RP Server zur Gemütsberuhigung wird ja eh nicht durchgeführt)

Damit sind wir beim eigentlichen Problem: Was will die MMO/WoW Spielerschaft?

-Spass
-Spannung
-Unterhaltung

und das möglichst fair für alle und mit wenig Aufwand.

Nur weil 2 -3 Leute behaupten, das es für sie das schönste ist die PreBC Fraktionena uf ehrfürchtig zu grinden (was nichts anderes als Ruf farmen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder jedes noch so sinnlose Achievement abzufarmen (künstliche Conent-Streckung in 98% der Fälle), heißt das noch lange nicht für die Mehrheit, dass sie das auch so sehen muss. Die Mehrheit spielt die 10 Level schnell durch, schaut sich dann den Rest noch etwas an und farmt dann Ruf/Items usw.

Nur weil einige Leute langsamer sind, lieber Twinken, RP betreiben oder sonst etwas machen, wodurch sie langsamer sind, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass alle die es nicht so machen, selber Schuld sind.
Nein, es bedeutet, dass die MASSE derzeit irgendwo zwischen Beschäftigungstherapie und Langeweile steht.

Spieler, die regelmäßiger aktiv sind in WoW sind eigentlich mit dem Spiel durch. Auch sie haben ein Recht auf Unterhaltung, auch wenn sie vielleicht 'nur' 25% der Spielerschaft ausmachen (denn, sry, aber eure wohlzitierten 1-3% der Spieler, die fast alles gesehen haben, treffen überhaupt nicht zu. In BC waren schon locker 20% jedes Realms (altive Mains) durch den Endcontent. Derzeit beläuft sich die Summe schätzungsweise gegen 40% und steigend mit jedem Tag wo Ulduar nicht kommt. Und ja, ich rechne Achievemnts (außer Sarth) nicht mit ein, denn ich kann T7 auch ohne die Dinger farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da sind bei weitem mehr Casuals dabei als zu Vanilla Zeiten. 

Die Leite, die jetzt noch behaupten, dass WoW zuviel Zeit frisst, sind entweder mit Leuten unterwegs, die nix drauf haben... oder loggen pro Woche 1-2 Stunden ein und sind damit gar nicht die Zielgruppe. Denn der Durchschnitts WoWler spielt min. 1 Stunde am Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Problem ist auch gar nicht, das Viel Spieler mehr zu tun haben wollen, profis mehr Herausforderung wollen oder 'Casuals' freeloot brauchen, sondern das man es derzeit nicht gebacken bekommt, alle Spieler unter einen Hut zu bekommen.

Aber das wird wohl auch nie gehen, denn wenn es einmal eine Instanz gibt, die etwas Anspruchsvoller ist und die extra auf erfahrenere und anspruchsvollere Raider ausgelegt ist, wird die graue Masse sofort die Foren stürmen und sich brüsk beschweren, dass man doch vom Content ausgeschlossen wird. Setzt Blizz hingegen alles in mundgerechten Häppchen vor und kaut sie auch noch halb, damit auch ja keiner mehr Probleme hat, wird ein Großteil der Spieler einfach nach einem Monat gelangweilt rumsitzen und nur noch aus Gewohnheit einloggen.

Ums mal in einem Satz zu sagen: Man hätte einfach 25ger Raids heroisch machen sollen und zwar wortwörtlich (von T4 Content steigend bis T6 in BC) und die 10ner normal (von D3 bis zul'Aman), alles andere wird die favorisierte Spielerschaft einfach nur hin und her scheuchen oder einen teil vergraulen.


----------



## Trojaan (7. Februar 2009)

In dem Moment wo ein MMORPG seinen Content vereinfacht und die Spielklassen soweit anpaßt ( nervt ) um der breiten Masse zu entsprechen, verliert das Spiel an Inhalt zu seinen ursprünglichen Spielregeln................... PUNKT.
Wer spielt schon ein Spiel auf dauer..wo sich die Spielregeln immer öfter ändern.
Spielen soll sicherlich  in erster Linie und auf Dauer Spass machen...nur wenn es sinnlos wird....weil die Spielregeln und der Anspruch  je nach Laune geändert wird, kann ich auch in der Nase popeln. 
Sry...demnächtst kann man per Knopfdruck auch noch seinen skill ändern...wozu also noch eine Entscheidungsfindung zu einer Spielklasse.
Das hat mit einer überlegten Wahl zu einem bewußt gewählten Ingameverhalten nichts mehr zu tun.
Geschweige denn zu der ursprünglichen entwickelten Klassen und Rassenwahl..um der Story des  Games seine Legitimation zu geben.
Ich selbst..bin Gelegenheitsspieler...doch wozu habe ich mich mühsam ausgerüstet und mit einem Ziel vor Augen geskillt um so bestraft zu werden.
Heute der Switchskill per Tastendruck...morgen das Equip per Visacard....
Mein Spiel WOW....liegt vll. nicht im sterben...aber es nimmt Drogen...und wohin die führen............


RIP....DaoC


----------



## Miracolos (7. Februar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> McDonald's liegt im Sterben!
> 
> Ich weiß noch, bei McDonald's classic gab es einfach nur Burger in stylischen Styroporverpackungen und die Westernsoße hat man noch selber auf den McRib gemacht! Das war viel besser als heute!
> 
> ...



made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Trojaan schrieb:


> Mein Spiel WOW....liegt vll. nicht im sterben...aber es nimmt Drogen...und wohin die führen............


 aber richtig harte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## efjot (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo ich habe den Beitrag mit großem interesse gelesen und habe auch eine spezielle meinung dazu;

ich finde das geschriebene zum teil wahr aber auch zum gößten teil absolut unsinnig, insofern, dass einige stellen/kommentare absolut ungerechtferigt und aus dem frust eines ehemals erfolgreichen wow- egomanen entstanden sind. Ich spiele noch nicht so lange WOW wie sicherlich andere leute die hier im forum ihre meinungen zum besten geben aber es geht doch im großen und ganzen darum, dass man spaß am spiel hat. 

ich habe mir die zeilen durchgelesen und konnte stellenweise einfach nur noch mit dem kopf schütteln.
Wenn ich zum beispiel höre, dass das füher - so wie es war - zu den guten alten wow zeiten, alles heute nicht möglich seioder war und umgekehrt.
Für menschen die neu bei wow sind ist das spiel sicherlich zu umfangreich um da auf der gleichen stufe mitreden zu können - nichts destotrotz wird einem der spielspass von genau solchen leuten KAPUTT gemacht die im vorhergegangenen diesen artikel verfasst haben.

zum beispiel : ist jedermann in dem spiel natürlich immer mit einer art beschäftigung der gegenstandsverbesserung beschäftigt. das alles wäre aber gar nicht möglich wenn Blizzard das spiel nicht wesentlich vereinfacht hätte. im grunde genommen hat jeder spieler der dieses bezahlt am ende das recht egal was und wieviel er dafür investiert nach zeit auf der maximalen stufe zu sein. und auch z.b. die besten gegenstände zu tragen - man kann - und ich höre es ganz oft im handelschannel - wenn manchen leute gruppen für raids suchen, nicht immer top ausgerüstet sein um auch nem vermeintlich anspruchsvollen raid beiwohnen zu können. wenn ich schon höre: nein du kannst nicht mitmachen weil du keine 2k DPS pro sekunde macht . das ist doch diffamierend anderen spielern gegenüber , das errinnert mich an den sandkasten in dem andere kinder zu anderen sagen; nein DU darsft nicht mitspielen!!
Anstatt sich darüber zu beschweren wieviel fürchterliche noobs es gibt sollte man sich mal gedanken darüber machen wie -- und jetzt ZITAT: eher 2 schlechte speiler mit reinnimmt -- als 2 plätze freizulassen... -- man adere spieler mit einbeziehen kann und ihnen helfen kann die world of warcraft besser kennenzulernen und zudem ihnen auch bessere gegenstände gönnt wenn sie denn versuchen ihr bestes zu geben.

leute die etwas gegen randomgroups haben sollen und müssen unter sich bleiben - mir kommt es hoch wenn ich teilweise gildensatzungen lese die derartig straffe anforderungen beinhalten, dass es einfacher wäre (mit nem schufa eintrag oder nem offenbarungseid) an nen 100000 eur kredit zu kommen. einen tod muss man sicher immer sterben, soll heissen, dass wirklich verschworene gilden es nicht mehr so prickelnd finden da 5 tage die woche vorm pc zu hängen nur für ne dolce und giganta tasche. um schlussendlich zu sagen -- oh mein gott, das addon ist seid einem monat raus und ich bin schon komplett T 7,5 ich weis gar nicht mehr was ich machen soll... Es gibt doch noch andere sachen die man machen kann um sih die zeit zu vertreiben (innerhalb des spiels).
solchen leuten sei gesagt, dass es einfach nicht normal ist so etwas von sich zugeben. ich persönlich habe kaum die möglichkeit raids zu machen weil sich einfach die leute nicht finden, die nicht der meinung sind mit der vereinfachung des spiels sei alles in ordnung.

gut das mit dem pvp finde ich auch nicht korrekt - das balancing ist schon stellenweise gestört. grade wenn man extrem viel ehrenpunkte für etwas ausgeben muss, dass nicht wirklich gut ist. auch was die fähigkeiten mancher klassen anbetrifft ist sicher noch verbesserungsbedarf von nöten. gerade wenn ich nur noch todesritter in der gegend rumflitzen sehe. schade um die krieger die früher wirklich noch jemand waren. auch sind viele klasenspezifische dinge gnadenlos verwässert worden. das ist das größte manko an der gechichte.

anstatt sich darüber aufzuregen, wie trivial die ganze geschichte geworden ist, sollte man darüber nachdenken wie man selbst einen beitrag dazu leisten könnte dass es im großen und ganzen für andere angenehmer gemacht werden kann.
dieser exklusiv-club der raid-freaks ist nun wirklich nicht damit aufzuwiegen dass der spielspass damit gemindert wäre, dass endlich alle etwas vom großen kuchen abbekommen können.
wem es nicht genug herausfoderung ist in dem spiel estwas zu erreichen, der sollte sich in der tat und wirklich bei wow abmelden und stattdessen SCHACH spielen. dies ist ein spiel das wirklich nur den besten genügt und in der tat anspruchsvoll ist. alles andere soll enfach nur spass machen.

grüße


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Februar 2009)

Loraley schrieb:


> Achso bevor man meint man könnte hier alles kaputt reden und sagen "11 Millionen Spieler etc etc". Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Ich kenne bestimmt, die magere summe von 50 Leuten die seid dem anfang dabei waren, die aufgehört haben und das genau aus diesem grunde und wegen euch. Also stimmt theoretisch die Zhl 11 illionen Spieler nicht mehr, oder?
> 
> Nun viel spass it meinen Rechtschreibefehlern und meinem Deutsch, meiner Grammatik oder auch meiner Dummheit. Die ist euch geschenkt


Die Frage ob die Leute wirklich mit WoW aufgehört haben oder nicht, lassen wir mal dahin gestellt sein. Die 50 kennst du vielleicht aus dem TS und im Spiel, aber alle sicherlich nicht persönlich. Wer sagt denn das die wirklich aufgehört haben und nicht nur den Server oder Fraktion gewechselt haben?
Und mit Sicherheit stimmt die Zahl 11Mio. + noch. Erstens gibt es Tagtäglich immer noch neue Spieler die dazu kommen und zweitens hat WoW durch das umsetzen in Russischer Sprache noch so manche Spieler dazu gewonnen. Sicher großartig Steigerungsfähig wird es jetzt nicht mehr sein, aber mindestens 10 Mio. Spieler wird Blizzard noch ein, zwei Jahre halten können. Irgendwann geht es halt mal bergab. Den größten Schub nach unten wird WoW wohl machen, indem sich Blizzard selber Konkurrenz macht. Mit Diablo 3 nämlich.
Aber davon mal abgesehen. Ich spiele WoW auch schon von Anfang an und mir machts immer noch Spaß. Klar habe ich schon andere probiert auch die neueren in der Hoffnung das sie besser wären. Leider sind sie das nicht, sondern eher ein wenig anders. Deshalb bleibe ich bei WoW.
Gut, ich bin auch schon mit einem Char im Endcontent angekommen, aber Langeweile kommt deshalb nicht auf. Wozu kann man denn zehn Chars pro Server erstellen? Dann ein paar Archievments nebenbei... das passt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (7. Februar 2009)

Tünnes schrieb:


> Lol t5 haha kündigst du deinen account nicht? haha



Ich habe mal Deine Antwort auf den Kerninhalt Deiner "Argumente" - der das ausdrucksstarke und in jeder Hinsicht in argumentativer Weise befriedigende Niveau der meisten "Kündiger-Schreier" wiedergibt - zusammengekürzt. Geht noch kürzer: "Geh weg Du störst! Haha!"

Was die "Close bitte"-Schreier anbelangt: Ist es so unerträglich, einen Thread einfach zu ignorieren? Darf Kritik an der bevorzugten Hobbyform gar nicht geübt werden, weil man sonst auf den Gedanken kommen könnte, daß es tatsächlich ein paar Dinge daran auszusetzen gäbe?

BTT:

Habt ihr euch schon die geplanten Änderungen an den Klassen angesehen?

Die "World of Randomcraft" bekommt demnächst unendliche Monition für Jäger! Und "Rüstungszerreissen" wird nicht mehr unbedingte Pflicht sein! Yeah! Wenigstens haben die Heiler noch ein wenig mehr zu tun, weil ihr Manareg generft werden soll (wer also in Heiler-Skillung leveln möchte, ohne jede Menge Gold in unnötiges Wasser zu investieren, sollte dies allerschnellst tun - andererseits gibt es auf dem Weg zu 80 eh nix, was sich ein Heiler wirklich erspielen möchte):

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...71649&sid=3

Verkauft man halt als Ingi weniger Saronitpfeile für einen Kontent[1], der dieses Extra auf Niveau der Hyal-Ruf-Pfeile eigentlich gar nicht braucht! Naja, den Extra-Taschen-Platz haben die Jäger eh schon eingespart, weil Extra-PvP-Equipment völlig unerheblich ist (spielt eh kaum ein Jäger noch PvP. Umstellung sind gerade die Jäger mehr als gewohnt. Statt 3 Tasten in BM spammen wir dank der letzten Änderung halt eine Taste mehr in SV-Skillung und haben jede Menge Gold für's Umskillen ausgegeben, um damit den selben Schaden wie vormals fahren zu können. Soweit zu "Bring the Player not the class!" "Bring the Player with the only from the Developers intendend Skilltree - forget about the class!")! Können wir uns halt noch mehr die Taschen vollschlagen mit Dingen, die wir gar nicht brauchen. Willkommen bei der nächsten Gleichmachung aller Klassen!

Wäre mein Account nicht gekündigt, dann wäre dieser Bluepost eine gute Grundlage, um darüber nachzudenken. Da wird geändert und gefixt, weil man es offensichtlich in den Beta-Tests zu eilig hatte, dieses wirklich beschämende AddOn auf den Enduser loszulassen. Aber die Fans werden jubeln und zur Schließung jedes kritischen Threads aufrufen. Kann ja nicht sein, daß sich jemand ausführlich über den Niedergang seines Hobbys äußert.

[1] Jepp! Für alle Klassen-Legastheniker: Ein Jäger "erspielte" sich tatsächlich in der Vergangenheit mehr DPS durch Ruf, weil er dann bessere Pfeile / Munition mit stärkerer Durschlagkraft kaufen konnte. Während ihr alle eure Durchschnitts-DPS einfach mal so erspieltet, gab der Jäger immer Gold für seinen Pfeilbedarf aus - und mußte dafür einen Taschenplatz opfern! Jeder einzelne Schuß (abgesehen von LnL) kostet uns Gold und dauerhaft einen Taschenplatz! Merkwürdigerweise kam das in den Nerf-Geschreien der Vergangenheit überhaupt nicht zur Sprache!


----------



## Hishabye (7. Februar 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wäre mein Account nicht gekündigt, dann wäre dieser Bluepost eine gute Grundlage, um darüber nachzudenken. Da wird geändert und gefixt, weil man es offensichtlich in den Beta-Tests zu eilig hatte, dieses wirklich beschämende AddOn auf den Enduser loszulassen. Aber die Fans werden jubeln und zur Schließung jedes kritischen Threads aufrufen. Kann ja nicht sein, daß sich jemand ausführlich über den Niedergang seines Hobbys äußert.




Dafür das dein Acc gekündigt ist, scheinen dir diese bevorstehenden Änderungen richtig an die
Nieren zu gehen!
Wenn mich das Spiel nur noch nervt, dann lass ich es ganz links liegen und gut ist und heul
nicht alle 5 min irgend ein Forum voll!

Und falls du noch nicht gelesen hast:
Denkt bitte daran, dass diese Liste keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit erhebt und weitere Änderungen möglich sind.

Man kann den Niedergang seines Hobbys ganz einfach und stillschweigend lösen:

Schreib auf die Packung von WoW R.I.P und schmeiss es in die Ecke...

Mit vollheulen von Foren werdet ihr eh nichts an der Situation ändern können -.-


----------



## Pymonte (7. Februar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Dafür das dein Acc gekündigt ist, scheinen dir diese bevorstehenden Änderungen richtig an die
> Nieren zu gehen!
> Wenn mich das Spiel nur noch nervt, dann lass ich es ganz links liegen und gut ist und heul
> nicht alle 5 min irgend ein Forum voll!
> ...




Stimmt, denn seine freie Meinung zu äußern um etwas verändern oder gar verbessern zu können ist ja auch voll hirnrissig. Lieber nimmt man wie ein Automat alles hin, solange Blizzard noch zeug auf den markt wirft. Du kaufst dir bestimmt auch die WoW-Gamer Maus... ist schließlich von Blizz und widerspruch in Form von schlechter Qualität der Maus darf man ja nciht äußern... also kaufen -.-


----------



## Hishabye (7. Februar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Stimmt, denn seine freie Meinung zu äußern um etwas verändern oder gar verbessern zu können ist ja auch voll hirnrissig. Lieber nimmt man wie ein Automat alles hin, solange Blizzard noch zeug auf den markt wirft. Du kaufst dir bestimmt auch die WoW-Gamer Maus... ist schließlich von Blizz und widerspruch in Form von schlechter Qualität der Maus darf man ja nciht äußern... also kaufen -.-



Nein aber ich schätze die arbeit von Blizzard, denn da hinter stehen viele Leute, die
wirklich Ahnung haben, ud es wirklich umfangreich ist alles zu programmieren und gewisse
Dinge immer aufeinander stimmig zu machen.
Und vorallem Millionen Menschen für ein Spiel zu begeistern wo man jede Alterklasse 
und Berufsschicht  wider findet. 
Sowas schüttelt man sich net eben ausm Arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich lesen sich die Mitarbeiter von Blizzard das Buffe.de Forum an und werden natürlich 
eure Nörgeleien und Gejammere zu Kenntnis nehmen !


----------



## Technocrat (7. Februar 2009)

Destin666 schrieb:


> ich sag nur so viel totgesagte leben länger
> aber mir machts immer noch spass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und solange es Dir und mir und den zwölf Millionen anderen so geht, lebt WoW - die 50000 Miesepeter fallen da gar nicht ins Gewicht, hehehe!


----------



## Pymonte (7. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und solange es Dir und mir und den zwölf Millionen anderen so geht, lebt WoW - die 50000 Miesepeter fallen da gar nicht ins Gewicht, hehehe!


dann ist ja alles gut, Blizzard wirds freuen, wenn die ganzen 'Nörgler' weg sind. Dann können sie für das gleiche Geld gleich viel weniger liefern, fällt eh nicht auf, die Kost wird ja blind gefressen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roperi69 (7. Februar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> McDonald's liegt im Sterben!
> 
> Ich weiß noch, bei McDonald's classic gab es einfach nur Burger in stylischen Styroporverpackungen und die Westernsoße hat man noch selber auf den McRib gemacht! Das war viel besser als heute!
> 
> ...




Oh mein Gott, so habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelacht. 

Made my day + weekend.


----------



## Technocrat (7. Februar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Dann können sie für das gleiche Geld gleich viel weniger liefern, fällt eh nicht auf, die Kost wird ja blind gefressen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selten etwas so Dummes gelesen: denn wenn die Qualität sänke, wäre die Spieler, die mehr wollen als bloß Bosse umhauen und Items grabben weg - und das ist eben die Masse. Blizzard weiß das.


----------



## Pymonte (7. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Selten etwas so Dummes gelesen: denn wenn die Qualität sänke, wäre die Spieler, die mehr wollen als bloß Bosse umhauen und Items grabben weg - und das ist eben die Masse. Blizzard weiß das.



toll, du hast den Sinn meines Posting und den Bezug auf deinen Post nicht verstanden... und sagst mein Text ist dumm? Ich denk eher vice versa... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Mann kann, auch wenn man andere Meinung ist, sachlich und adäquat antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antigonos (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen



abe15 schrieb:


> Grade hat ein Mitglied aus meiner Gilde in unserem Forum folgendes gepostet. In dem Thread beschwert sich ein Spieler über das aktuelle Niveau vom WoW. Er argumentiert dabei äußerst geschickt,...



Ok fangen wir mal mit der These an:


abe15 schrieb:


> Egal, in welchen Bereich dieses Spiels man seine Zeit steckt, es ist einfach extrem unbefriedigend.


...wer sagt es ist unbefriedigend? Wieviele Spieler prozentual sagen das? Gibt es Statistiken oder Umfragen? 

Kommen wir nun zu den "geschickten" Argumenten:

1.Instanzen auf normal oder heroisch sind zu leicht und bieten keine Herausforderung.


abe15 schrieb:


> Egal ob Heroics oder Raids, man fühlt sich immer noch, als würde man mit Patch 3.0 durch T6 oder Zul'Aman rushen:





abe15 schrieb:


> Wobei. 25er Instanzen sind noch anspruchsloser als 10er.





abe15 schrieb:


> Ausrüstung einsammeln. Ich sage bewusst nicht sammeln, denn Sammeln ist etwas, das mit einer Leistung verbunden ist.


2.PvP ist ??? ja wo war eigentlich der Beschwerdegrund?


abe15 schrieb:


> PvP ist also mit kaputter Balance, defekter Ratingberechnung und dem unsinnigen Vorenthalten von Items...


(geschicktes Argument? für mich liest sich das schon sehr mimimi)
An für sich wird ja beim PvP nur gewint das nahzu alle items Arenawertung benötigen und somit Casualplayer an für sich im PvP chancenlos sind (Das geflenne bezüglich kaputter Balance ist so alt wie WoW weshalb ich das mal unbeachtet lasse) und das wars auch schon. Also beschwert sich der Verfasser das alle Raids den Casualplayern zugänglich gemacht werden aber das PvP den Casualplayern (so zu sagen) verschlossen wird... kommt nur mir das hirnrissig vor? Aber gut jetzt stellt sich folgende Frage: *WO sind die Beweise?* Statistiken, Umfragen oder was auch immer, wo sind sie?
Deutschland wird schlecht regiert! Das ist erstmal meine Meinung, kann ich diese nun ohne Beweis als Argument stehen lassen? Schön wäre es ja^^

Eine Sache fiel mir noch auf:


abe15 schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Deppen sind[...]haben inzwischen Bewerber, die man vor 4 Monaten noch nichtmal im 10er Twinkraid mit nach Karazhan genommen hätte.





abe15 schrieb:


> ..."echten" Raids die Instanz denn clearen? Mit den 5 oder mehr Leuten Verschnitt,





abe15 schrieb:


> die breite Basis der schlechten bis mittelmäßigen Spieler





abe15 schrieb:


> itemgeilen, unsympathischen oder lernresistenden Spielern gefüllt,


Ich könnte da ja jetzt noch mehr raussuchen lasse es aber mal da es reicht zu beweisen das der gesamte "Artikel" völligste Verachtung und Abwertung gegenüber der Mitspieler darstellt. Wer so über seine Mitspieler schreibt der denkt und verhält sich auch so und muss sich dann nicht über fehlenden Spielspass wundern.

Ja ich finde den T7/T7,5 Contest auch nicht wirklich schwer, habe alle Aktuellen Raidinis @ 10 und 25 jeweils im first Try clear gehabt ABER ich kenne auch genug Gruppen (die früher wohl nie zum Raiden gekommen wären) die immer noch in Naxx 10rum wipen.
Alles in allem -> doch es ist ein mimimi geschreibe, ausserdem ist es haltlos und ohne jede Spur von Beweiskraft... Am schlimsten ist das es mich vom Stil beim Lesen anwiederte und ich dem Verfasser nur sagen kann BITTE HÖRE AUF WOW ZU SPIELEN den Leute die über ihre Mitspieler so denken machen das Spiel mehr kaputt als jede schwache Raidini!!!


----------



## Omidas (7. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Selten etwas so Dummes gelesen: denn wenn die Qualität sänke, wäre die Spieler, die mehr wollen als bloß Bosse umhauen und Items grabben weg - und das ist eben die Masse. Blizzard weiß das.



Stimme dir zu, das es mehr gibt. Deswegen sind ja auch alle Casuals mit BC hochn zufrieden gewesen. Es wurden
viele neue Sachen eingeführt, die man neben dem Raiden noch machen kann. Dailys Storyreiche Quest und und und.
Deswegen ist es doch prima, das Blizzard diesen armen Menschen die hauptsächlich Raiden wollten etwas zu tun
gegeben hat.

Sarkasmus ist doch immer wieder schön. hach

Aber im Ernst was hier an wiedersprüchen innerhalb der "Casual" Gemeinde rüber kommt ist echt mal schlimm.

Raids sind nicht wichtig - WoW ist zu schwer (natürlich nur Raids in BC bezogen)
Gibt ja nur Raids, deswegen muss alles leicht werden

Alle Pros sind Itemgeil - Trennung 10 (Casual) und 25 (Pro) nicht möglich weil alle Casuals dann neidisch auf die Items sind

Es geht nur darum alles zu sehen (Story) - Nein 10er reicht nicht.


----------



## Sethek (7. Februar 2009)

> Alles in allem -> doch es ist ein mimimi geschreibe, ausserdem ist es haltlos und ohne jede Spur von Beweiskraft... Am schlimsten ist das es mich vom Stil beim Lesen anwiederte und ich dem Verfasser nur sagen kann BITTE HÖRE AUF WOW ZU SPIELEN den Leute die über ihre Mitspieler so denken machen das Spiel mehr kaputt als jede schwache Raidini!!!



Was für "Beweiskraft" erwartest Du denn von einer persönlichen Bestandsaufnahme? Richtig, gar keine, genauso viel wie Dein Fazit, daß Spieler, die so (wie der TE offenbar) über ihre Mitspieler denken, das Spiel kaputtmachen würden.

Denn merke, nichts ärgert den Dummen mehr, als ihm ins Gesicht zu sagen, er sei genau dieses.  So ein Bericht ist zunächst, wie sollte es auch anders sein, eine persönliche Sicht der Dinge, die auf persönlichen Beobachtungen basiert. Geht ja nun nicht anders, denn welcher Erfahrungsberichteschreiber kann schon auf allen servern und mit allen Mitspielern zusammen gleichzeitig alle Inhalte von WoW auskosten. Insofern ist die Aussage "WoW-Spieler sind dumm/sozial inkompetent/itemgeil" zu lesen als "Meiner Erfahrung nach sind WoW-Spieler..."

Liest der geneigte WoW-Spieler nun sowas, dann passiert - ganz unabhängig von der Frage, ob die Feststellung nun richtig, zum Teil richtig oder vollkommen falsch ist - der Trappatoni-Effekt - Selbstkritik ist des Menschen starke Seite nicht, jedwede Form des Nachdenkens über die Aussage wird unterbunden und überlagert von einem dicken, zornesroten "WAS ERLAUBE???" weil nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf.

Ich treffe tagtäglich in der Welt des Kriegshandwerks Dutzende Flachpfeifen, die nicht in der Lage sind, die Flut zorniger Gedanken in ihrem Erbsenköpfchen zu ordnen und in einigermaßen verständlicher Form aufs virtuelle Papier zu bringen, arrogante Fatzkes, die ihr Ego im Spiel aufpolieren wollen, dummdreiste Unfähige, die alles besser wissen und dabei einen Schmarren erzählen, daß jeder, der sich nur ein bischen mit der Materie beschäftigt, nicht mehr weiß, ob er lachen oder weinen soll, und widerwärtige Egomanen, die ihren letzten Rest Sozialkompetenz unter einem Berg aus Epicgier begraben. Demgegenüber steht eine sehr sehr überschaubare Menge an Leuten, mit denen ich in Erwägung ziehen würde, meine Freizeit zu verbringen.

Das ist meine persönliche Sicht der Dinge, und in diesem Punkt habe ich offenbar die gleiche Meinung wie der Schreiber des Originalpostings. Dir wiederum steht absolut frei, nun in dieser Sichtweise das Erzübel von WoW zu erkennen und den Schreiber (und damit mich) in Bausch und Bogen zu verdammen. Im Grunde genommen machst Du aber damit auch nichts anderes als der Schreiber.


----------



## Technocrat (7. Februar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> toll, du hast den Sinn meines Posting und den Bezug auf deinen Post nicht verstanden...



Doch, sogar sehr präzise. Und eine aus der Luft geriffene Behauptung aus einem Bauchgefühl heraus wie Dein "Argument" kann man kaum als einen Höhepunkt der Weisheit bezeichenen, es tut mir leid.

Um es ein für allemal klar zu sagen, die Zeit der "Pro" Spieler ist vorbei, egal wieviele Postings ihr in einem Forum verfaßt. Und das ist für alle ein großes Glück, für Euch wie für Blizzard wie für uns. Ihr nervt keine Leute mehr und werdet dafür geflamet, Blizzard kann sich das Geld für sinnfreien Content sparen und statt dessen Inis für alle machen und wir werden von Leuten verschont, die Spielen für harte Arbeit halten.


----------



## Assor (7. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und solange es Dir und mir und den zwölf Millionen anderen so geht, lebt WoW - die 50000 Miesepeter fallen da gar nicht ins Gewicht, hehehe!



12 Millionen mit einer Wachstumsraten die langsam in den Keller geht, wo der einzigste Wachstum aus Chinafarmern und Asiatischen Spielern besteht.
12 Millionen - nicht jeder ist von seinem "Blizzard-Wert" gleich viel wert. Auf 12 Millionen kommen Leute mit mehrern Accounts und du glaubst wohl kaum das die Asiaten genauso viel Geld pro Personen bringen wie ein Mitteleuropäer oder Amerikaner. Und wenn ein EUler leavt müssen das oftmals viele andere "kleine" Quellen ersetzen - nicht zu vergessen das Blizzard seit ungefähr 6 Millionen spielern gerade in Ländern mit geringerem BIP / P sich ausweiten und die meisten Neukunden daher stammen.

Fakto: Mehr Spieler nicht gleich mehr Gewinn, wenn die "großen" Quellen durch "kleine" Quellen" ersetzt werden.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es faszinierend, dass man in Deutschland wirklich *alles* scheiße finden kann. Sogar 12 Millionen Spieler in einem MMO sind inzwischen lächerlich. Wow! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (7. Februar 2009)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich finde es faszinierend, dass man in Deutschland wirklich *alles* scheiße finden kann. Sogar 12 Millionen Spieler in einem MMO sind inzwischen lächerlich. Wow!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das geht hervorragend auch in anderen Teilen des Erdballs. Wirf mal einen Blick ins US-Forum, das selbe Bild, hüben wie drüben, mit dem Unterschied, daß drüben bisweilen mal Ghostcrawler posted und nicht Nur Meutebesänftigungspandas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens find ich auch andere Dinge mit großem kommerziellen Erfolg Scheisse - die Bildzeitung zum Beispiel. Oder die diversen Produktionen von Endemol oder dem Herrn Bohlen. Oder den Film "Titanic". Oder...naja, aus Selbstschutz zähl ich hier mal nicht weiter auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wem WoW gefällt, der spielts, und das sind offenbar eine Menge Leute. Wems nicht gefällt, der spielts nicht und motzt stattdessen auf diversen Forenseiten. Warum auch nicht? Nur - was machen die ganzen Leute, denens gefällt, hier - macht das Spiel verteidigen mehr Spaß als das Spiel zu spielen? Potzdonner, die motzen ja eigentlich auch, zwar über die andere Motzer und nicht übers Spiel, aber immerhin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne,

Motzt und mammelt, so es euch gefällt

Euer Prälat des Nörgelns


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Februar 2009)

Sethek schrieb:


> Das geht hervorragend auch in anderen Teilen des Erdballs. Wirf mal einen Blick ins US-Forum, das selbe Bild, hüben wie drüben, mit dem Unterschied, daß drüben bisweilen mal Ghostcrawler posted und nicht Nur Meutebesänftigungspandas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das mag alles stimmen, aber ich bezog mich auf meinen Vorposter, der versucht hat, die 12 Millionen Spieler schlechtzureden, nicht das Produkt an sich. Und Bohlen, Endemol, Bild, WoW usw kann man alles lieben oder hassen, aber 12 Millionen aktive Accounts sind genauso beeindruckend wie die Zuschauerzahlen bei DSDS.


----------



## Assor (7. Februar 2009)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Das mag alles stimmen, aber ich bezog mich auf meinen Vorposter, der versucht hat, die 12 Millionen Spieler schlechtzureden, nicht das Produkt an sich. Und Bohlen, Endemol, Bild, WoW usw kann man alles lieben oder hassen, aber 12 Millionen aktive Accounts sind genauso beeindruckend wie die Zuschauerzahlen bei DSDS.



12 Millionen - große Zahl, ohne Frage. Auch auf den gesamten Globus gesehen. Diese 12 Millionen Kunden hat sich Blizzard sicherlich verdient - das Produkt machts, aber wenn man eine so große Kundenzahl hat sollte man sie auch zufrieden stellen und nicht mit sinkender Qualität ( ja darüber wird im Grunde die ganze Zeit diskutiert und ist meine Meinung ) abspeisen. Und folglich wachsen die Zahlen nicht mehr so rasant und die Spielergemeinschaft verlagert sich, wie beschrieben nach Asien usw. was den finanziellen Erfolg mildert. Zudem kann man die 12 Millionen Kunden auch nicht als 12 Millionen werten. Wenn man zudem bedenkt wie viele Spieler bereits gequittet haben. Sie könnten mehr haben. Die Zahl ist totzdem beeindruckent.



> Fakto: Mehr Spieler nicht gleich mehr Gewinn, wenn die "großen" Quellen durch "kleine" Quellen" ersetzt werden.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Februar 2009)

Von 12 Millionen Kunden war genau genommen auch nicht die Rede, sondern nur von ca. 11,5 Millionen aktiven *Accounts*. Natürlich sind da viele User mit Mehrfachaccounts dabei. Aber ich würde die Tatsache, dass die Spielerzahl immer langsamer steigt, nicht unbedingt nur in der Qualität suchen. Irgendwann ist eine gewisse Obergrenze einfach mal erreicht.


----------



## CiaoMarco (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute, seit Tagen bin ich als langjähriger WOW-Zocker und Ex-Intensivraider immer wieder dermassen angepisst, daß ich mal fragen wollte, ob es euch ähnlich ergeht, oder ob ich nur so ein Pech mit Leuten habe.
VORWEG: Das ist kein Mimiimimi-Thread, ich mag einfach nicht mehr Bestandteil eines festen Raides sein, ich habe davon die Nase voll, also versteht mich bitte nicht falsch! :-)

Ich habe das Gefühl das absolute Noobs die Weltherrschaft in der WoW ergriffen haben.
Ich möchte einfach mal ein paar Beispiele nennen, mal sehen ob das bei euch auch zutrifft, wenn nicht - habt ihr was zum Schmunzeln... ;-)

Situation 1 - Daily Hero -

Ich komme online und habe Zeit. Ich gucke nach was die Daily Hero ist und denke mir zB: Klasse! HdZ Strath, da könnt ich mit der Hexe noch nen Ring gebrauchen, Timed ist immer mal wieder drin-gibt ne Marke mehr,also ab ins Tool. ( Heroische Instanz.HdZ wohlgemerkt )
Es dauert gar nicht lange und ich erhalte einen whisper. "Hi, Bock auf HdZ Hero?" Ich bin überrascht, wie ist er nur darauf gekommen, ich steh ja nur im Tool dafür... Ich antworte mit einem knappen: "Klaro"
Soweit so gut, aber jetzt geths los:
"Wieviel +damage hast du?" Ok, die Frage ist zum Teil berechtigt, aber bei ner Hexe würde mich, wenn ich schon ne Ini mit viel Trashgruppen gehe, die Skillung interessieren wegen AoE, nicht der reine +damage, weil Crit etc. auch noch interessant wären.
Ich bin ehrlich und antworte mit " um die 2100 unbuffed ", frage mich nebenher ob jetzt die "Rate.mal.mit-Rosenthal-Show" weitergeht und ob er den Link fürs Arsenal nicht kennt.
Ich ernte zunächst ein "erm" gefolgt von "sry, aber das ist zu wenig" Nach mehreren erfolgreichen Timed-Runs und ca. 2300 DPS am Trash und 2.7 K DPS an Bossen in dieser Ini, was ich für nen Twink auch echt soweit ok finde verschlechtert sich nun meine gute Laune. Ich antworte mit einem "aha" und "na du musst es ja wissen".
Ich erhalte die Antwort: " unser Tank hat gerade erst umgeskillt, er braucht ne starke Gruppe, ausserdem mein DK fährt 3K DPS am Boss."
Nun sind meine Nerven dünn wie ein Seidenfaden, ich will mich ja nicht ärgern, aber ich frage mich wie dieser "Tank-Newbie " mit der Aggro von 3K DPS DD´s umgehen möchte.
Ich wünsche dem T7.5 equipten Mage, der sich ebenfalls als Random ind dieser Gruppe befindet in Gedanken einen recht stabilen und langanhaltenden Eisblock und knicke erstmal das Vorhaben Random die Daily Hero zu machen. Nebenbei packe ich meinen Fragesteller auf die Igno-Liste, weil der Server ist voll und auf einzelne kann ich zukünftig immer gerne verzichten. :-)

Situation 2 -Satharion 10/25 -

Es ist soweit ! Die Woche ist rum, Freeloot bei Satharion ruft! Ich freue mich, kurz gecheckt was die Kumpels machen- alle beschäftigt, na dann los, schnell Satharion machen.
Auf den Main geloggt, Ehrenmarken sind auch ganz nett, wer weiss wozu die alle mal gut sind wenn Eiskrone aufgemacht wird....
Im Tool geht schon die Post ab: Heiler gesucht für Satharion 10/25er ( wobei hier immer Schreibfehler vorherrschen und ich überlegen muss, welchen Boss die immer meinen^^ )
Da bin ich! Euer Heiler mit immerhin 2.5 K +Heal, da ich zwar episch equipt bin, aber Itemlevel meist 200, da ich kaum nach Naxx gehe. aber dazu später mehr...
Es ist ein 25er Raid, ich gucke mir die Leute an: Ich sehe gute Tanks, ich sehe gute Heiler ( zumeist ) ich sehe... WAS IST DAS? Ich sehe einen Mage, grün-blau equipt, er trägt die Rufklinge der Kirin Thor, aber die Schildhand ist leer! Ich frage ihn : Sag mal, wo it denn deine Schildhand hin? Aus versehen gedisst?" Als Antwort erhalte ich: " Nee, ich habe noch ncihts brauchbares gefunden" ...
Wo ist meine gute Laune hin? Ich suche sie und finde sie nicht mehr, denn nun kommt Hammer Nummer EINS: Der besagte Mage fragt im Raidchat allen ernstes, ob wir Satharion mit 3 Adds machen wollen.
Sofort frage ich nach nem TS, ich möchte jetzt erstmal kurz Luft ablassen. Ich bekomme die Antwort: " Wir brauchen kein TS". Nun überlege ich mir: Augen zu und durch, oder die Leute durch Schmerz lernen lassen, oder schnell leaven? Hmm, ich wähle variante Nummer 2, ich habe Zeit und es gibt Leute die dazulernen können.
Die Tanks lehnen derweilen die Add-Variante ab, wir machen alle nacheinander, gut so!- denke ich. Der Mage mault rum" Wollen wir es nicht probieren? Schade um den Bonus-Loot" Ich gucke schnell nach ob da vllt ne Schildhand droppt..... ;-)

Es geht los: Die Adds gehen down, das ist kein Thema, die Boons die gemütlich in der Voidzone stehengeblieben sind werden im Anschluss von mir gerezzt, die anderen Heiler machen was anderes, keine Ahnung was. Die Tanks wollen durch Schnelligkeit iherer Pulls ihren Skill beweisen, es beweist sich aber auch schnell, daß ich der Heiler Numero Uno hier bin, und da ich nachm rezzen kein Mana tanken konnte, klappt schonmal der MT2 um, wieder frage ich mich was die anderen Heiler gerade schönes machen... Egal, weiter gehts....

Satharion steht da, wir brauchen immer noch kein TS, 6 Minuten vergehen mit Taktikgelaber, viele schreiben " gogoggogo ".
Die erste Welle Kommt - die ersten "gogogogo-Leute" haben den Flammendebuff- keiner kann sich bewegen - Movement ist so eine Sache...ich heile mir den Arsch ab.
Welle 2,3,4 Ich stehe mit dem MT1 und einer handvoll Leuten alleine da. Der Tankadin hat es nebenbei nicht geschafft die Adds einzufangen, die DD´s waren indes mitm Boss beschäftigt...
Es folgt der Wipe, das reinlaufen, das rezzen von diversen Leuten, weil sie den Weg in die Ini nicht fanden....
5 Minuten Taktikgelaber, es geht los...

Drei Wipes später spendiert doch jemand nen TS, wir joinen.
Nach freundlicher Begrüssung nimmt einer das Heft in die Hand, ich finde sowas immer gut, es kann nur einer labern - nicht 25, wobei es immer Leute gibt, bei denen das Mikro nicht geht... komisch, wahrscheinlich ists ne Kinderstimme... aber egal....
Ein Herr gesetzteren Alters - so wie ich selbst ;-) meint nun im TS: "Wenn ihr meint mit TS gehts besser, bitte, aber der Raid "sonundso" ( ich will hier keine Namen nennen ) hat BC komplett ohne TS gearbeitet."
Meine große Stunde hat geschlagen! Ich hole tief Luft, derweilen stimmen andere dem Vorredner zu. Ich rede laut, deutlich, höflich aber bestimmt und antworte mit:" Leute, seid mal nicht sauer, dieser Raid besteht aus Spielern die richtig was können, sie spielen seit Jahren zusammen, sie machen vor jedem Raid 1-2 Stunden Taktikbesprechung, jeder weiss wo er zu stehen hat, nach jedem Raid wird nochmal ewig ausgewertet. Ihr könnt nichtmal von vorne nach hinten und wieder zurück laufen. Wir machen das jetzt mit TS und gut ist."
Ruhe... dann Applaus und Zustimmung von Leuten denen ich unterstelle wenigstens jemals in einem erfolgreichen Raid gewesen zu sein.... oder es noch sind und hier Twinken.

Beim nächsten Try liegt der Boss dann auch. Ich gucke auf die Uhr und die Zeit ist leider viel zu schnell vergangen. Schnell Astraler Rückruf, ab nach Dalaran. Dadurch entsteht sofort eine neue Situation:

Situation 3 : Der Handelschannel
Im Handelschannel angekommen sucht gerade wieder jemand eine BOP-Verzauberung und ein anderer sucht Leute für seinen "Für die Allianz" Raid. Dieser jemand hatte bis dato erst Level 76 erreicht und nahm sich bei diesem Raid das Recht heraus, sich selbst ein Symbol über dem Kopf zu setzen und immer an der Spitze des Raides zu reiten.
Wenn man ihn überholte, liess er alle stoppen, dieser jemand wurde zur Minna gemacht und dann gings erst weiter. Und das ist KEIN Scherz...

Situation 4 und der Grund warum ich nicht T7 ioder T 7.5 equipt bin mitm Main: Naxxramas!
In aller Kürze hier ein Erfahrungsbericht:
Punkt 1) ca. 10 Leute fragen nach einem Port, sie haben den Kaltwetterflug noch nicht erlernt, das Geld ist knapp. Ich fluche innerlich, ich bin mir sicher das sie ALLE für das benötigte Achievent - Reit-oder Haustiere haben oder sogar beides;-)
Im Seuchenviertel geht der Trash nicht down, die Leute fahren 1K DPS und weniger - schnell raus, das bringt nix.
Punkt 2) Es geht schleppend voran, hier und da liegen Zwischenbosse, die grossen gehen nicht down. Wieder fehlt das Verständnis für Movement, bei Haigan wipen nun sogar T7.5 equipte Leute, sie kannten das Movement nicht, haben bisher immer den Bug genutzt...
Auch Grobbulus ist zu schwer, de Seuche wird überall im Raum verteilt, man kann es tausendmal ansagen, BigWigs? "Sowas hab ich nie gebraucht, brauche ich auch nicht, habe alles so im Auge"
Ich sehs und fluche.... Wieder kein DPS aufm Boss, der ganze Raum ist grün, wiedergolt der Wipe.
Ich gucke mir nochmal alle Leute an: Die MEISTEN mit blauen equip. das finde ich auch nicht weiter tragisch, aber alles komplett ungesockelt, unverzaubert. Auf Nachfrage fühlen isch diese Leute GRUNDSÄTZLICH beleidigt, als Antwort kommt: "Diesen Scheiss verzaubere ich doch nicht" Ich antworte " Mir diesem Scheiss gehe ich nicht nach Naxx " und leave den Raid.
Wieder ne ID versaut, schade aber so ist es nunmal.


Fazit: Es gab zu BC Zeiten ( weiter zurück möchte ich jetzt gar nicht gehen ) auch immer wieder "tolle" Leute, aber es ging alles irgendwie.
Aber zur Zeit habe ich das Gefühl daß es nur noch Noobs mit einem aus fragwürdigen WoW-Magazinen angeeigneten Fachwissen unterwegs sind, die sich derart selbst überschätzen das es langsam echt keinen Spass mehr macht random irgendwo hin zu gehen. Was ist denn da los? Das war doch vorher nicht so, klar es gab mal Keys die man für die Raids erarbeiten musste, aber selbst das ist schon lange her.
Klar jeder kann mittlerweile überall hin ( fast ), aber es kann doch nicht sein das der Skill der Spieler derart gesunken ist. 
Was meint ihr?


----------



## realten (7. Februar 2009)

Naja an den 11,5 oder 12 Millionen darf man auch seine Zweifel haben. Und ein Qualitätsmerkmal ist die Zahl auch nicht, immerhin gibt es auch zig Milliarden von Fliegen, die Scheiße fressen. Das müsste demzufolge dann ja was ganz tolles sein.

Sicher liegt wow nicht im Sterben, aber es gibt ne gewaltige Zahl von Spielern für die es einfach nicht mehr das ist, was es mal war. Die nur noch aus Gewohnheit und immer seltener einloggen, für die das Spiel -trotz aktivem account- immer mehr an Reiz verliert, selbst wenn es qualitativ vielleicht sogar besser geworden ist.

Das ist auch alles sehr subjektiv. Ich sage auch nicht dass wow ein schlechtes Game ist aber mir hängt der ganze Dk-, Elfen-, Zwerge-, Damage-, Heilbonus- und Itemscheiß einfach nur noch zum Hals heraus. Ebenso das Gefasel von der community und das ewige Herumgefummel an den Klassen seitens Blizz. Mal unabhängig davon ob man einzelne Sachen positiv oder negativ sehen kann: wirkliche Bereicherungen für das Spiel hat es dadurch noch nie gegeben

Was viele die wow immer mehr langweilt nicht sehen wollen ist, dass es nicht unbedingt am Spiel liegt, sondern an ihnen selber. Irgendwann ist man einfach satt. 

Tatsache ist aber auch -und genau an der Stelle stimmt irgendwas schwer zu formulierendes irgendwie nicht an wotlk- dass die Langeweile recht früh eingekehrt ist. Wenns in BC nach 6 Monaten war, ist es in wotlk schon nach 6 Wochen passiert: man schiebt Langeweile. Trotz noch so toller Spielwelt. Irgendwie gilt der Spruch "der Weg ist das Ziel" nicht mehr so richtig. Ich bin / war nun wirklich in einer Art Gelegenheitsspieler-Gilde. Wir hatten früher immer Spass auch an kleineren Sachen, Gruppenquests, kleinere Inzen etc. Diese ganzen Sachen sind in wotlk unwichtiger geworden denn je. 

Um mich herum haben sich alle nur mehr oder weniger solo irgendwie auf 80 hochgekloppt und recht früh zählte nur noch Naxx. Und sorry ich finde diese Inze vollkommen Scheiße, langweilig und lieblos gemacht. Kara hatte Charme, Naxx sind einfach nur Bosse in Räume hingeklatscht und ein paar Mobgruppen davor plaziert, wie von einem Zufallsgenerator.


----------



## Vallar (7. Februar 2009)

an meine beiden vorposter gebe ich ein 100%iges agree... ich hab aus diesem grund auch meinen acc vorerst auf eis gelegt, und wenn ich mir die patchnotes der magier, palas, krieger und co. für 3.1 ansehe werde ich den wohl auch vorerst so schnell nicht reaktivieren... schade, das game hat mir 5 jahre spaß bereitet, aber so kanns nicht weitergehen...

<<<<bin selber casual, also mal ruhig bleiben von wegen " pros sind alles suchtis etc." sogar uns casuals macht das keinen spaß mehr!!! (und ich kenne ne menge casuals die aufgehört haben)


----------



## Sany.aha (7. Februar 2009)

Stimme da 100%tig zu. Kurz nach dem Rauskommen von Lich King, sind das genau die Gründe, weswegen ich wow gleich erstmal bei Seite gelegt habe.


----------



## midknight (7. Februar 2009)

"Und was bleibt, wenn man von WoW diese beiden Dinge subtrahiert? 750 Achievements. Nun, ehrlich gesagt ist es ein niedlicher Bonus sehen zu können, wieviele Mobs ich getötet habe, seit dem das Spiel keinen Spaß mehr macht. *Oder womit ich mir schon so alles die Zeit vertrieben habe, während mir zwischen langweiligen Raids und langweiligen Heroics auch noch langweilig ist.*"


Wieso spielt man ein Spiel, wenn man sich dabei langweilt? Er spielt es nicht mal wegen der Menschen, warum also weitermachen? Ich geh doch keiner Unterhaltung nach - Und ja, nichts anderes stellt ein Computerspiel dar, UNTERHALTUNG - wenn es mir keinen Spaß mehr macht, mich Geld kostet und ich mich dabei auch noch langweile.


----------



## Antigonos (7. Februar 2009)

Hmmm irgendwie spalten sich die Posts... Die einen schreiben über die Qualität von WoW die anderen über die Qualität der Spieler und die dritten über beides so scheint es. 

@Sethek richtig und gut bemerkt und mehr als eine persönliche Meinung zu dem TE bzw zu dem vom TE zitierten bericht sollte des auch nicht sein ich wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen das dieser 1.nicht wirklich gute/geschickte Argumente enthält und 2.sehr beleidigend ist was viele Poster ebenfalls sind aber egal jetzt.

Was die Spieler angeht es gab doch schon immer bessere und schlechtere Spieler und ich meine nicht dümmer oder sonstige beleidigende Formen sondern einfach schlechter. Der große unterschied ist doch Pre-BC wurde doch garnicht random geraidet und deshalb fiel es halt nich soooo sehr auf. Das auf der anderen Seite das Spiel seit dem auch sehr viel leichter wurde was dazu führte das man schneller levelt und @80 oft seinen Char nicht wirklich bis ans maximum ausreizen konnte führt vielleicht dazu das es prozentual mehr Spieler gibt die ihre Chars nicht wirklich beherrschen. Aber deshalb kann man dies auch ohne fortwährende Beleidigungsformen rüber bringen denke ich.

Die Raids sind nun mal für den überwiegenden Teil der Spielgemeinschaft noch immer eine Herausforderung, insbesondere weil eben in Randomgruppen alles nicht so geschmiert läuft wie man es aus Gildeninternen runs gewohnt ist.

Am Ende bleibt eins klar zu vermerken... 1Spieler, 10Spieler oder 1k Spieler die aufhören? Nein WoW ist nicht tot und ich für meinen Teil treffe (zum Glück) immer noch mehr korrekte und freundliche Spieler als diese hier beschriebenen assozialen, unfreundlichen, unbelehrbaren....usw usw usw...Kackboons die ja im Konsenz angeblich bei WoW in der Überzahl sind.

In diesem Sinne mfG an alle denen das Spiel gefällt und tschüß an jene die es ja sooooo schlecht finden


----------



## Tünnemann72 (7. Februar 2009)

realten schrieb:


> Wir hatten früher immer Spass auch an kleineren Sachen, Gruppenquests, kleinere Inzen etc. Diese ganzen Sachen sind in wotlk unwichtiger geworden denn je.
> 
> Um mich herum haben sich alle nur mehr oder weniger solo irgendwie auf 80 hochgekloppt und recht früh zählte nur noch Naxx. Und sorry ich finde diese Inze vollkommen Scheiße, langweilig und lieblos gemacht. Kara hatte Charme, Naxx sind einfach nur Bosse in Räume hingeklatscht und ein paar Mobgruppen davor plaziert, wie von einem Zufallsgenerator.



Jaha - woran liegt das wohl, das diese Dinge völlig unwichtig geworden sind ? Ich kann es dir ganz genau sagen: Schon als ich ca ein halbes Jahr vor BC- Release mit WoW angefangen habe, war es ein absolutes Glücksspiel mal für z.b. Scholomance oder Stratholme eine 5er Gruppe zu finden. Stattdessen lässt man stundenlang die Gruppensuche aktiviert, fragt schon fast winselnd im Suche- nach- Gruppe- Channel und loggt sich irgendwann deprimiert aus. Und Gruppenquests konnte man noch in viel grösserem Umfang an den Nagel hängen. Denn dafür Leute zu finden, ist ein noch viel grösseres Glückspiel, als eine Instanz von innen zu sehen, die älter als 4 Wochen ist - ist schon klar, wieso man hierfür keine Leute mehr findet; Gibt ja keine dollen Items mehr abzugreifen und nur mal so aus Spass irgendwo reinzugehen, war bei WoWspielern noch nie angesagt ... Dieser Trend ist völlig ungebrochen - Gruppenquests löse ich immer nur per Zufall - oder ich warte, bis ich hoch genug gelevelt habe, um es alleine zu erledigen.  

Selbst wenn man mal aus der eigenen Gilde hilfe benötigt ... kommt oft gar keine Antwort, sondern: "Ohh bin gerade in einem Raid" Ohh, gerade keine Zeit, später gerne" ... ja danke verscheissern kann ich mich alleine ... so und um dieser unseligen Diskussion mal die Krone aufzusetzen: Nicht das Spiel selber ist schlecht, sondern grosse Teile der Community: Das Spiel wird fast nur noch von Leuten bevölkert, die alles möglichst schnell und effizient haben wollen. Es kommt nicht mehr auf Feeling und Spass an, sondern nur noch auf Stats, Erfolge und Items. Aber das viele so denken und es so angehen, liegt ja nicht an Blizzard ... Oder platt gesprochen: Wenn euch das euch Scheisse vorkommt, seid ihr diejenigen, die das mit angerührt haben ... also wieso sollte Blizz so etwas wie Gruppenquests mit anspruchsvollen Elitegegnern im Spiel lassen ? Finden sich eh selten Leute, die so etwas zusammen erledigen ..


----------



## Pymonte (7. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Doch, sogar sehr präzise. Und eine aus der Luft geriffene Behauptung aus einem Bauchgefühl heraus wie Dein "Argument" kann man kaum als einen Höhepunkt der Weisheit bezeichenen, es tut mir leid.
> 
> Um es ein für allemal klar zu sagen, die Zeit der "Pro" Spieler ist vorbei, egal wieviele Postings ihr in einem Forum verfaßt. Und das ist für alle ein großes Glück, für Euch wie für Blizzard wie für uns. Ihr nervt keine Leute mehr und werdet dafür geflamet, Blizzard kann sich das Geld für sinnfreien Content sparen und statt dessen Inis für alle machen und wir werden von Leuten verschont, die Spielen für harte Arbeit halten.



Und hier beweist du wieder deine Kurzsichtigkeit (mal abgesehen davon, das du meinen Posting immer noch nicht verstanden hast. Es ging darin nämlich darum, dass, wenn die Leute gehen die Nörgeln und Ansprüche stellen, es keine Kritiker mehr gibt. Und wo keine Kritik ist, das sinkt die Qualität. Wenn WoW nur noch von Fanboys und Gewohnheits Spielern besucht wird, die eh alles mitmachen, dann wird Blizz das schnell erfassen und verbilligen. Warum auch aufwendige Instanzen usw erstellen, wenn die Schafherde auch den 3 mal aufgewärmten Brei frisst. Es geht hier übrigens gar nicht darum Blizz oder WoW schlecht zu reden, nur um die Einstellung, dass Meinung wiedergeben oder auch mal Nörgeln verboten werden sollte. Das ist unsinn. Und auch nicht förderlich fürs Spiel.)

So und nun zu deinem Post: Ja, endlich sind alle 'Pros' weg (nicht das es sie jemals gab...aber man redet sich ja gern was ein), dann muss man ja wirklich keine Raids mehr machen. Stattdessen nur noch 5er Instanzen. Dann kann man tolle Bosse wie Kil'jeaden usw auch zu 5. legen... echt sinnvoll. Ich mein, wie konte Kil'jeaden nur jemals zum Boss der Burning legion werden, wo ihn ja 5 Hanseln schon vernichten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwo fehlt da die typische Fantasy Epik.
Auch muss Blizz immer schneller Content nachschieben, denn die Mehrheit ist jetzt schon locker durhc die Instanzen + HC version durch. Wie stellt mans ich erst Endcontent von WoW vor, wenn es nur 5er Instanzen gibt oder Dailys. Man macht im nächsten Addon 10 Level, erlebt einige schöne Quests und geht dann wieder ans Dailyquesten und farmen über. Heroics sind leider schon nach 2 Monaten ausgelutscht... naja, außer man steht auf stupides wiederholen imemr der gleichen Aktionen. Dann erscheinen Threads wie dieser nicht mehr 3 oder 4 Monate nach release... sondern 1 -2 Monate nach release. Und dann verabschieden sich vermutlich auch ein Großteil der User. Dann sind vieellicht noch einige hartnäckige Leute übrig, die entweder Dauertwinken, stumpf durchgrinden oder sich sonst wie beschäftigen. 

PS: Das soll nicht heißen, das es nicht auch einen Weg geben würde der ein geruhsames, endcontentloses WoW Leben beschreibt. Aber dazu müsste man die Ausrichtung und Umsetzung von WoW komplett überarbeiten... und ich denke eher nicht, dass das passiert.

Aber ok, ist mein letzter Post zu dem Thema, bringt ja leider doch nichts etwas zu sagen.
Ich bin dann wieder in WAR, da sind zwar nur 300k Accs, aber keiner hat solche probleme wie hier.


----------



## grünhaupt (8. Februar 2009)

hallo,

irgendwie hat der TE schon recht mit dem wow liegt im sterben.

Gerade habe ich auf einem neuen Server angefangen und was in den Inis abgeht ist jenseits von gut und böse.
Blizz unternimmt alles, um ein schnelles leveln zu ermöglichen. 

Die Inis werden anspruchslos
Es gibt das "werbe einen Freund" sogar auf neuen Servern, was nicht sein sollte.

Wenn man Kathe in einer Stunde schafft und das mit Chars, die noch keine 35 sind, dann frage ich mich schon was los ist.
Die Mobs machen keinen Schaden mehr und man rusht nur durch Instanzen. Es werden 2 oder drei Gruppen gepullt und mit Flächenschaden weggebomt. 

So wäre die perfekte Gruppe wohl ein Pala, drei Mages und ein Priest, der jedoch nur für den Notfall.

Für alteingesessene mag das ja ok sein, das leveln geht schnell und man ist ratzfatz auf 80. Alle Neuen werden spätestens mit Lvl 70 auf die Welt kommen, da nun nicht mehr alles weggebombt werden kann und doch noch Gruppen einzeln gepullt werden müssen. Endlich in Naxx, werden sie das Spiel entnervt aufhören, da sie ewig wipen und sich das nicht gewohnt sind.

Ob das für Blizzard ein Gewinn ist, mag  ich zu bezweifeln.

DAS SPIEL MAG FÜR CASUALS EINFACHER GEWORDEN ZU SEIN, INTERESSANTER IST ES ABER BEI WEITEM NICHT. 

Zu viele Contents werden nicht mehr gespielt. Ony-Vorquest. Ob noch jemand BRT, UBRS, Lbrs geht, mag ich zu bezweifeln. Zu gross ist die Versuchung, mit lvl 58 in die Scherbenwelt zu wechseln. Scholo, Strath werden auch die wenigsten noch machen. Ausnahme sei hier das Baronmount, das wird man sich aber auch erst mit 80 und solo farmen.

so far. mfg Grüni


----------



## Technocrat (8. Februar 2009)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> Zu viele Contents werden nicht mehr gespielt. Ony-Vorquest. Ob noch jemand BRT, UBRS, Lbrs geht, mag ich zu bezweifeln.




Ja und, warum sollte man? Ich mußte die damals noch machen, aber ich kann jeden verstehen, der um diese Instanzen einen weiten Bogen macht - sinnlos schwer, mit miesen Dropraten und schnarchlangweilig. Und in der Tat, die Scherbenwelt ist um Klassen besser und daher natürlich verlockender. Das verwundert nicht, denn schließlich hat Blizz beim Design viel gelernt, und das setzt sich dann bei WotLK fort: nicht stressige Arbeit für ein paar Itemgrabber mit zuviel Zeit, sondern Spaß für alle und jeden, der ein großartiges Erlebnis haben möchte.


----------



## chyroon (8. Februar 2009)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> irgendwie hat der TE schon recht mit dem wow liegt im sterben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freelancer (8. Februar 2009)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> Für alteingesessene mag das ja ok sein, das leveln geht schnell und man ist ratzfatz auf 80. Alle Neuen werden spätestens mit Lvl 70 auf die Welt kommen, da nun nicht mehr alles weggebombt werden kann und doch noch Gruppen einzeln gepullt werden müssen. Endlich in Naxx, werden sie das Spiel entnervt aufhören, da sie ewig wipen und sich das nicht gewohnt sind.
> 
> Ob das für Blizzard ein Gewinn ist, mag  ich zu bezweifeln.
> 
> DAS SPIEL MAG FÜR CASUALS EINFACHER GEWORDEN ZU SEIN, INTERESSANTER IST ES ABER BEI WEITEM NICHT.



In Naxx wird der trash doch auch nur noch weggebombt ^^

Aber du hast schon recht mit dem Spruch das es nicht mehr interessant ist den der wotlk Raidcontent hat genau 3 neue Bosse bekommen Naxx ist ja ein aufgewärmter Kaffee und ganz ehrlich der ist so schlecht das man ihn lieber in den Ausguss kippen sollte.

Das Problem ist auch das es viele alte Raidgilden gibt den es recht langweilig ist im mom so das Member aufhören oder sich erst gar nicht mehr für die Raids anmelden.

Meine Gilde ist jetzt über 3 jahre alt und wir haben schon viel durchgemacht aber was gerade abgeht ist schon traurig die meisten haben schon gar keine Lust mehr so das die Raids ausfallen usw.

Mir fällt im Moment auch nicht wirklich ein Grund ein warum ich wow Spielen soll, Naxx 25er haben wir mit unserem alten 70er zeug schon gemacht ok jetzt ist es ja noch einfacher weil man ja die items nur so in den hintern geschoben bekommt 

Da ich aber Raider bin melde ich mich noch für die raids an aber wenn die dann auch noch öfters ausfallen fehlt irgendwie der sinn Wow anzumachen, wollen wir mal auf 3.1 warten aber wenn es so bleibt werde ich aufhören

Was aber viel schlimmer ist das mit 3.1 wohl auch nix geändert wird wenn ich mir so die neusten Beiträge von Blizz zu den Klassenänderungen anschaue wird mir echt schlecht 

ja es kommt der tag wo man bei allen klassen nur noch 3 Tasten drücken muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke auch das ende des Jahres wieder ein addon kommt weil sie ja schon länger sagen das sie jedes Jahr ein addon bringen wollen und genau aus dem Grund denke ich das wir nicht vieles bekommen werden was anspruchsvoll ist 

März kommt Ulduar
Juli dann Eiskrone mit Arthas 
Oktober das nächste Addon wenn es so einfach bleibt wie jetzt zu 100% ohne mich ^^

Das einzige was mich nur stört wenn ich aufhöre das es nicht wirklich alternativen zu wow gibt im Moment

Wenn jetzt einer sagt hdro Aoc oder War sind alternativen den Leuten muss ich sagen alle 3 spiel haben mich nicht überzeugt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eigentlich kann man nur hoffen das Blizzard auch diesmal ein wenig auf die Community hört den genug Beiträge gibt es ja wo die Spieler meckern das Wow zu einfach geworden ist 

Hehe hier sind es ja schon fast an die 600 also mal beten das sie auf uns hören leider gibt es auch viel die meine es wäre gut so wie es ist naja wenn man halt keine Ansprüche an ein spiel stellt mag das vielleicht zutreffen aber ich denke mal es ist die Mehrheit die wieder vernünftige Raidinstanzen haben wollen

Für alle die es nicht wollen spielt wieder Frogger das solltet ihr dann auch schaffen obwohl ich das auch nicht für alle glaube siehe diese kleine Frogger Einlage nach Flickwerk ^^


----------



## Sethek (8. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ja und, warum sollte man? Ich mußte die damals noch machen, aber ich kann jeden verstehen, der um diese Instanzen einen weiten Bogen macht - sinnlos schwer, mit miesen Dropraten und schnarchlangweilig. Und in der Tat, die Scherbenwelt ist um Klassen besser und daher natürlich verlockender. Das verwundert nicht, denn schließlich hat Blizz beim Design viel gelernt, und das setzt sich dann bei WotLK fort: nicht stressige Arbeit für ein paar Itemgrabber mit zuviel Zeit, sondern Spaß für alle und jeden, der ein großartiges Erlebnis haben möchte.



Großartiges Erlebnis ganz ohne eigene Anstrengung gefällig? Gibts auch: Fernsehen. Dürfte genau Dein Ding sein, Deiner Argumentation nach zu urteilen.


----------



## Perfectenemy (8. Februar 2009)

Hier wird echt alles 100 mal durchgekaut. Meine Güte steigt doch nicht auf diesen Mist ein. So nochmal für Alle zum mitschrieben. WoW kann nicht noch einmal  von der USK geprüft werden ergo ist ein USK 18 Siegel ausgeschlossen. Niemand auf der Welt wird WoW ein USK 18 Siegel geben. Ist echt nicht zu glauben was manche hier für einen Mist schreiben. Ihr mögt das Spiel nicht dann spielt es halt auch nicht. Niemand zwingt euch zum WoW spielen und zum Thema Sucht fällt mir nur ein wenn jemand nicht die Willenskraft aufbringt sich auch ohne WoW sinnvoll zu beschäftigen dann wird er oder sie es im realen Leben eh zu nix bringen. Tut mir ja leid für die Personen die süchtig nach WoW geworden sind aber interessiert mich eigentlich nicht wirklich was aus denen wird. Jeder muss selbst wissen was er tut und was nicht. Ich mache mir doch keine Gedanken umjeden Menschen auf der Welt.


Es wurde alles gesagt zum Thema und das schon 30 Seiten davor.

Vote 4 /close

PS: Sich am Wochenende die Kante geben und damit auch noch prahlen wieviel Promille man hatte finde ich viel schlimmer als das jemand WoW,Warhammer,AoC usw. zockt. Diese Jugendschützer haben auch keine anderen Sorgen. 

Targuss hatte Recht! 

Ich will in die Matrix! Sofort! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerleena (8. Februar 2009)

Ich sag es gern noch einmal. Zu 90% haben die Spieler WoW zu dem gemacht, was es heute ist. Es ist euch zu einfach geworden? Kaum noch Elite-Quests in den alten Gebieten (Königreiche, Kalimdor)? Naja stimmt schon, wenn die eitlen Fatzkes sich nach ner Weile zu fein waren, denen zu helfen die das alleine nicht packen (deswegen ja Elite-Quests sind Gruppen-Quests), musste Blizzard ja bei vielen Quests den Elite-Tag rausnehmen, damit nicht noch mehr Leute frustriert ihr Abo kündigen. Mich würde ein Spiel auch net glücklich machen, wo ich net weiterkomme und ich auf Leute angewiesen bin, die aber mit ihrer Philosophie daherkommen: "wozu denn, lohnt sich doch nicht für mich, aber für 100g komm ich vielleicht grad so mit". Toll, oder?

Das ist jetzt ein bisschen weit ausgeholt, nur ihr habt auch irgendwann mal angefangen und wart kleine level 20 Gimps mit weiß/grauen Klamotten (das Gimp mal nicht falsch verstehen, ok) und wart auch froh, wenn euch mal jemand geholfen hat. Was sollen erst die sagen, die seit WoW Release gespielt haben vor 4 laaangen Jahren? Die hatten keine 80er Mains, die ihre Twinks hochgefüttert haben, damit die schon blaues Equip haben und damit alle Elitetypen selbst umnuken. Nein, die mussten mit anderen Leuten zusammenspielen. Da war das Spiel noch neu, alles war so groß und riesig (dafür dass es kein Outland oder Northrend gab) und alle mussten irgendwie zusammen!!spielen. Man ist zigmal draufgegangen, so what? Das gehörte dazu, ärgerlich aber was solls. Trotzdem hatte man noch Fun. Nein ich will hier nicht auch einen auf Nostalgiker machen. Es gab genug verbesserungswürdige Sachen und es gab auch ätzende Situationen, Gebiete und Quests, sicherlich. Nur dadurch, dass man noch mit Leuten unterwegs war, die im gleichen Boot saßen wie man selbst, machte das nichts aus. Man hat sich gefreut, wenn man die Quests mit den Dunkeleisenzwergen in Dun Modr geschafft hat mit der Gruppe oder die im Arathihochland in der Burg (ja, ich kenn auch die Mobs dort noch mit Elite Tag).

Man wurde nicht angeflamed, wenn man mal was nicht verstanden hat. Nein, stellt euch vor, die Leute haben euch alles erklärt oder sind sogar mitgekommen und haben keine Ansprüche gestellt a la: was krieg ich dafür? Sicher gabs die auch aber sie waren sehr selten anzutreffen. Idioten gabs immer, es gibt sie noch und es wird sie immer geben, aber sie fielen nicht so auf, da auf einen Bob 9 andere Leute kamen, die korrekt drauf waren. 

Nur irgendwie muss in der Zeit irgendwie eine Welle neuer Ankömmlinge an die Ufer der WoW Welt geschwappt sein die es geschafft haben, dass WoW communitytechnisch den Bach runtergeht. Das ist zu schwer, ich bezahle doch dafür alles zu kriegen und zu nehmen und das ohne großen Aufwand. Entweder kleine Kinder, die auch wirklich ihren pubertären Schwachsinn jederzeit an den Tag legten und nach dem Motto: ololol.. ich will Epics und das sofort sich auch schnell sehr beliebt gemacht haben. Dann machten sie sich breit und vergraulten auch viele eingesessene Release-Zocker. Die sogenannten Fanboys, die Blizzards Team für Götter halten und alles so nehmen wie es ist. Wehe jemand übt Kritik am Spielinhalt oder ihren tollen Items. Nur selbst haben sie oft das Bedürfnis, mir erstmal unter die Nase reiben zu wollen, wie kacke doch meine Skillung ist und ich gefälligst umskillen soll. Solche haben einfach auch keinen Sinn fürs Game selbst, sie rushen nur durch wollen die Items haben. Story oder auch Lore genannt, "pah langweilig.. wo sind die Epixx????" Quests lesen, ach wozu gibts koords? Sich mit Millionen von Addons zuballern und natürlich auch nicht den digitalen Vergleich der Manneskraft vergessen und die anderen Dungeonkämpfer natürlich ganz dezent mit /yell auf die megacrits und die hohe DPS Zahlen hinweisen und sollte einer unter 3k sein, wird natürlich vom feinsten geflamed.

Ok, es könnte mehr Anspruch haben vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her, unbestritten. Ich spiele es immer noch sehr gern da auch in Nordend immer wieder lustige Quests und Sachen zu sehen gibt und es für mich noch nicht ausgeschöpft ist. Daher bin ich der Meinung, dass es eigentlich genug Content gibt, der beginnt für mich nicht erst mit Nordend und den Raidinstanzen und hört dort noch nicht auf. Ja, viele finden die Achievements sinnlos. Ok, na und, dann macht sie doch nicht aber ihr müsst es ja nicht immer so schreiben, dass es so rüberkommt, dass man denken könnte, ihr haltet die Leute für Nerds, nur weil sie das eben mitmachen. Des einen Lust ist halt des anderen Frust. Nur weil es euch nicht gefällt oder sinnvoll erscheint, wayne? Das ist EURE Meinung, und das beziehe ich nicht nur auf Achievements sondern generell alles. Das ist ja das schöne an der Sache, es ist ein Spiel. Spiele sind doch laut Definition nichts weiter als eine angenehme Zerstreuung für die Freizeit ohne besonderen materiellen Gewinn. Wenn es vielen von euch zu leicht ist, denkt daran, Blizzard passt sich mit dem Game an die Mehrheit der Spieler an im vollen Wissen, dass sie es nicht jedermann recht machen können. Und wenn 80% der Leute es so spielen und Freude daran haben (ja die Mehrheit wirds wohl sein, die gar nicht hier posten sondern einfach Spaß haben) dann stützt sich Blizzard doch auf diese. Das ist deren zahlende Kundschaft. Dass darunter halt viele sind, die es heute mal so und morgen so wollen kann man Blizzard nun nicht wirklich vorwerfen. Sicher kotzen die auch ab, dass es immer wieder nur Gejammer gibt, macht mal das, die sind OP die sind zu schwach blablabla.. die lesen sich das nämlich schon durch und müssen unter Zeitdruck (zahlende Kunden muss man ja bei der Stange halten) Patches bringen, Klassen buffen und nerfen und das unter knappen Deadlines.

Da regt ihr euch auf, dass es zu leicht gibt und zuwenig Content? 

Anderes Beispiel, anderes Genre: God of War III ist seit 2007 angekündigt dass es in Arbeit ist. Man hört kaum ein Sterbenswort bis es released wird oder mal ganz knappe Infos, wirklich sehr dürftig, trotzdem wird es sicher wieder genial wie die anderen Teile. Warum? Weil die ihre eigenen Vorstellungen vom Spiel haben und sich da nicht aller Nase lang von Fanboys reinreden lassen.  Da ist Blizzard schon sehr mitteilungsfreudig geworden (und meiner meinung nach viel zu nachgiebig, man hätte auch einfach nach der Devise verfahren können: kauft/spielt es oder eben nicht wir bleiben unserer Linie treu), bedenke ich noch die Zeit zwischen Warcraft 2 und 3 (1995 und 2002) wo man im Dunkeln tappte und WC3 wurde auch ein Kassenschlager. Dann nochmal von 2003 (Frozen Throne) bis 2005 nichts für diejenigen die keine Beta gespielt haben. Worauf ich hinauswill: Blizzard sollte sich lieber mehr Zeit lassen und sich weniger von den ganzen Fanboys unter Druck setzen lassen, es so schnell wie möglich hinzuklatschen nur damit die wieder aufs neue los whinen dass es so fehlerhaft ist. Wie sollen die Leute auch noch kreativer sein, wenn sie unter so einem Druck stehen? Das ist aber das typische Denken: ich bezahle jeden Monat meine 13 Euro also sollen die doch auch immer fleißig Content schieben. Das was ihr da bezahlt monatlich und ich auch, das ist lediglich die Summe um deren fixe Kosten abzudecken mit Serverwartung usw. Natürlich will man auch mehr sehen aber doch nicht jede Woche neuen Content. Mir hat es besser gefallen, wo sich Blizzard mehr Zeit mit den Contentpatches gelassen hat und sich nicht von der Community zu sehr reinreden ließ bzw. sich dem Druck hinzugeben es so schnell wie möglich durchzudrücken.

Fazit: WoW stirbt nicht, nur ihr erwartet zuviel in zu kurzer Zeit. Was nicht heißen soll, dass ich auch so einer bin, der ja nix gegen sein Lieblingsspiel hören möchte. Es sind genug Baustellen da, das stimmt. Nur bringt es nicht viel, wenn Blizzard eure Löcher stopfen soll aber dafür neue Löcher entstehen. Ja, ein langer Text aber ich wollte auch nochmal meine Gedanken zu diesem Thread einstreuen.


----------



## Annovella (8. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die Unterhaltung hier super und nahezu jeder hat Recht, aber was bringt diese Unterhaltung nun? Glaubt ihr dadurch wird das Spiel bzw. die Menschen, die das Spiel spielen besser? Netter? Hilfsbereiter? Offener? ...
Ich Spiel WoW nurnoch weil es mir spass macht mit 2 Freunden in Heros zu gehen, es ist gemütlich und man achtet gegenseitig aufeinander. Zudem haben wir noch nicht gerade gutes Equip, aber durch unser Teamgeist und den Spass an dieser Instanz schaffen wirs.(Jaja jetzt denken sich die ganzen möchtegern Pr0s sicherlich: "L0l Rofl wtf schlechte eq rofl lol jede hero grind ich in 30 min mit aeoaeoae rofl r9xx0R pwner 500000k dps durch" <- Gratz :-)


----------



## Tünnemann72 (8. Februar 2009)

Zerleena schrieb:


> Ich sag es gern noch einmal. Zu 90% haben die Spieler WoW zu dem gemacht, was es heute ist.



Siehe meinen letzten Beitrag in diesem Thread.


----------



## Omidas (8. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie hatte ich gehofft, dass der Thread endlich Ruhe findet als er gestern seit 17 Uhr 
nicht aktualisiert wurde. Aber okey, weiter im Takt:



chyroon schrieb:


> _Das denke ich nicht, Tim^^ - bis Naxx stehn einem andere Inis voran, wenn man bis 68/69 wirklich kein Schimmer hat, wie er mit seinem Char in Grp. umgehen kann, dann lernt er's in den sämtl. 5er/10er Ini's - und ganz unfähig sind sie ja nun auch nicht, irgendwie sind sie ja bis Northrend gekommen^^_



Und was lernt man in Nordend neues, was man in der Levelphase zuvor noch nicht hatte?
Ist doch immer noch nur Bomben ohne den Hauch eines CC. Selbst in Heros wird darauf von
den meisten verzichtet. In BC hatte man wenigstens noch Lerneffekt mit drinnen 

Als Beispiel jetzt mein Mage:

Mecha das Feuerschild mit Zauberraub klauen
Bota vorm Satyr Boss die 4 Gruppe Dämonen. Konnte man super einen kiten, wenn der Tank Probleme mit allen 4 hatte und kein CC da war
...
Und jetzt zähl mir mal die WotlK Inis auf, wo man als Mage mal sowas machen muss oder 
wenigstens kann. Mir kommt da keine Stelle in den Sinn, wo man neben evtl doch mal
vorhandenem CC auch was spezielles tun kann. 

Ja ist halt Blizzard mit seiner niemand darf was spezielles können, was kein anderer darf.
Dann kan man auch keine Stellen machen wo bestimmte Fähigkeiten gutes Gameplay
darstellen. Wobei Jäger und andere auch kiten und Feuerschilder auch gereinigt werden
können

Edit:

Muss mich selber korrigieren. 
In Burg? Utgard, kann man das Schadensreduktionsschild klauen. Komischerweise ist  mir
das als Palatank noch nie untergekommen, dass das entfernt wurde. Nur als ich selber mitm
Mage drin war, ist mir das rein aus gewohnheit aufgefallen, weil ich sowas gerne test. Habe
ich halt in BC gelernt sowas zu machen. Viele andere anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Hishabye (8. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> *Weil das leveln nach nordend ja auch so anspruchsvoll ist. Es laufen grob geschätzt 3 mal so viele schlechte Spieler rum, als es noch vor 2-3 jahren der Fall war. World of Casualcraft zieht nunmal auch die gewollte Klientel an. Gimps ohne Anspruch und ohne Skill.*
> 
> so far. mfg Grüni
> 
> so long mfg chyroon



Woher nimmst du dir eigentlich das Recht heraus zu sagen, dass nur Leute das Spiel kaufen und spielen dürfen die unendlich Zeit haben und jede Einzelheit des Spiel zu 100 % durchblicken?
Das wäre genauso wie wenn man vorher ein Test belegen müsste um sich Halo 3 kaufen zu dürfen -_-

Vielleicht wär ja dem Herrn genehmer dass man bei Acc-Erstellung erst einen umfangreichen Test machen müsste, und wenn man diesen nicht besteht, dann wird der Acc nicht eröffnet...


----------



## Haldimir (8. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ja und, warum sollte man? Ich mußte die damals noch machen, aber ich kann jeden verstehen, der um diese Instanzen einen weiten Bogen macht - sinnlos schwer, mit miesen Dropraten und schnarchlangweilig. Und in der Tat, die Scherbenwelt ist um Klassen besser und daher natürlich verlockender. Das verwundert nicht, denn schließlich hat Blizz beim Design viel gelernt, und das setzt sich dann bei WotLK fort: nicht stressige Arbeit für ein paar Itemgrabber mit zuviel Zeit, sondern Spaß für alle und jeden, der ein großartiges Erlebnis haben möchte.



Jaaaa, sie haben sooooo viel beim Design gelernt...
Und was? Wie man möglichst wenig Aufwand hat?
Beispiel:
Beim ganzen Leveln von 70 bis 80 4 verschiedene Brustpanzer gehabt. Das einzige worin die sich unterschieden haben waren Stats, Name und mit etwas Glück die Farben.
Bei den anderen Teilen dasselbe.
Und das ändert sich auch nicht im späteren "Content", falls man das noch so nennen darf.


----------



## oerpli (8. Februar 2009)

> Woher nimmst du dir eigentlich das Recht heraus zu sagen, dass nur Leute das Spiel kaufen und spielen dürfen die unendlich Zeit haben und jede Einzelheit des Spiel zu 100 % durchblicken?
> Das wäre genauso wie wenn man vorher ein Test belegen müsste um sich Halo 3 kaufen zu dürfen -_-
> 
> Vielleicht wär ja dem Herrn genehmer dass man bei Acc-Erstellung erst einen umfangreichen Test machen müsste, und wenn man diesen nicht besteht, dann wird der Acc nicht eröffnet...


Er regt sich darüber auf, dass es immer mehr Leute wie dich im Spiel gibt, die keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse/Skillung/allem haben und dennoch alles sehen wollen.

Spieler, die grundlegende Prinzipien nicht verstehen und dennoch wurde das Addon zu ca. 99 (eher 1oo) % für diese Leute ausgelegt, obwohl naja... Absch... *hust*

Ich habe kein Problem damit, dass irgendjemand, der keine Ahnung hat sein Spiel spielt, aber ich habe ein Problem damit, wenn ich mit ihnen zusammen spielen muss. Man erklärt ihnen, wie der Hase läuft und wird dumm angemacht. Ich hatte mal so eine 16 Jährige im Raid (SSC) und die hat 25% meines Dmg gemacht. Naja.


----------



## Eddishar (8. Februar 2009)

CiaoMarco schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, seit Tagen bin ich als langjähriger WOW-Zocker und Ex-Intensivraider immer wieder dermassen angepisst, daß ich mal fragen wollte, ob es euch ähnlich ergeht, oder ob ich nur so ein Pech mit Leuten habe.
> VORWEG: Das ist kein Mimiimimi-Thread, ich mag einfach nicht mehr Bestandteil eines festen Raides sein, ich habe davon die Nase voll, also versteht mich bitte nicht falsch! :-)
> 
> Ich habe das Gefühl das absolute Noobs die Weltherrschaft in der WoW ergriffen haben.
> ...



Nette Situationsbeschreibungen, die ich Dir auch sofort glaube. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass es viel schlimmer geworden ist, als in BC. In BC gab es exakt die gleichen Postings, wie Du hier eines geschrieben hast. Es gab ebenso viele Beschwerden über Boons, Naps und Vollidioten. Daher für mich keine Verschlechterung ... wer random raiden geht, muss mit den Leuten rechnen, die es nie in einem Stammraid geschafft haben ... frag Dich mal wieso nicht. a) Sie sind zu schlecht, b) sie haben keine Zeit, c) sie wollen gar nicht ... egal ob a), b) oder c), das Ergebnis ist das gleiche: die Leute haben keine Raiderfahrung und so sieht das Ergebnis aus.

Darüber hinaus sehe ich - im Gegensatz zu allen anderen - das Raiden in Wotlk nicht viel einfacher als in BC. Natürlich schreien jetzt die Hardcore-Raider, die Naxx vermutlich auch schon von PreBC kennen auf, wie kackeinfach es geworden ist, aber hier meine Argumente:

1) Es gab noch zum Ende von BC Gruppen, die in Karazhan dutzendfach an Aran gewipet sind.
2) Im Gegensatz zu den Karazhan-Encountern sind die Naxx-Encounter sehr anspruchsvoll. Heigan erfordert nicht nur Equip, er erfordert Movement. Bei Grobbulus das gleiche ... bei Thaddius kann ein einzelner Idiot die ganze Gruppe umlegen ... bei Loatheb erfordert es gute Heiler ... bei Gluth braucht es neben den beiden Tanks einen guten Offtank für die Zombies, damit es fluppt ... bei Flickwerk braucht es echt gutes Equip ... etc. pp. usw ...
3) Sind die Naxx-Encounter nicht unbedingt gleich beim ersten Versuch erlernbar. Wer also Neulinge mitnimmt, am besten noch in Random-Gruppen, muss von einem Misserfolg ausgehen.

Was bei Wotlk definitiv einfacher geworden ist, sind die Instanzen und die Zugänge zu den Raidinstanzen. Das finde ich aber gut, damit wirklich jeder schnellen Zugang zu gutem Equip findet. Was mit Ulduar & Co. kommt, wollen wir mal abwarten, Blizz hat bisher immer alles zum Erfolg werden lassen. Momentan seid ihr doch einfach nur unterfordert ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (8. Februar 2009)

oerpli schrieb:


> Er regt sich darüber auf, dass es immer mehr Leute wie dich im Spiel gibt, die keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse/Skillung/allem haben und dennoch alles sehen wollen.
> 
> Spieler, die grundlegende Prinzipien nicht verstehen und dennoch wurde das Addon zu ca. 99 (eher 1oo) % für diese Leute ausgelegt, obwohl naja... Absch... *hust*
> 
> Ich habe kein Problem damit, dass irgendjemand, der keine Ahnung hat sein Spiel spielt, aber ich habe ein Problem damit, wenn ich mit ihnen zusammen spielen muss. Man erklärt ihnen, wie der Hase läuft und wird dumm angemacht. Ich hatte mal so eine 16 Jährige im Raid (SSC) und die hat 25% meines Dmg gemacht. Naja.




Woher weisst du das ich keine Ahnung vom Spiel hätte? oO 

Und ich bin wenigstens so sozial eingestellt, dass wenn ich sehe, dass jemand Fehler macht, ich 
versuche mit ihm zusammen eine Lösung zu finden oder erst mal den Fehler.
Meiner Erfahrung nach, nehmen die meisten dankbar so eine Hilfe an.

Die jenigen, die sich nichts sagen lassen sind die sogenannten "Pro's"...


----------



## Draco1985 (8. Februar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach, nehmen die meisten dankbar so eine Hilfe an.



Also ich würde mal sagen dass du MEINER Erfahrung nach mit diesem unverschämten Glück nicht WoW spielen solltest, sondern Lotto. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Ernst, ich hab auch schon Leute erlebt, die sich entschuldigen wenn man sie auf Fehler aufmerksam macht und sich gerne erklären lassen, wie sie es in Zukunft besser machen. Die Mehrheit war aber der Typus, der bei sowas eher "STFU! Ich weiß schon was ich tue!!!" antwortet.

Und zu deiner Ansicht, nur Pros würden so reagieren: Wenn es Pros wären, dann würden sie derart dämliche Fehler nicht machen, wie ich sie erlebt habe (CC'te Mobs anhauen, unbeabsichtigte Bodypulls von Patrouillen, etc.). Das sind verzeihliche Fehler, die jeder (vor allem am Anfang und ohne Instanzerfahrung) macht.

Aber man sollte diese Fehler auch einsehen und sich korrigieren lassen. Die Mehrzahl der Spieler macht das meiner Erfahrung nach nicht.


----------



## Heltoray (8. Februar 2009)

wer zu ende von BC noch an Aran gewiped ist, dem ist absolut nicht zu helfen. Kenne eigentlich niemanden, der Kara nicht clear hatte (war ja wirklich nur noch ein Witz). BC war anfangs zwar leichter als das vorangegangene, aber es war wirklich nicht so schlimm wie jetzt, es wird nur deshalb überall wieder ,,geheult", weil das niveau wieder ne stufe runter gegangen ist. Zum Niveau von Gruul/Magtheridon im Vergleich zum 25er Content mit Lich king muss man wirklich kein Wort verlieren, das ist einfach nur arm . Wenn Ulduar wieder so ne Lachnummer wird (und das könnte durchaus sein, da von Blizzards Seite ja sogar mal kam, dass sie keine wirklichen Kaliber mehr integrieren wollen), man bedenke Vashj und Kael im T5 Content, seh ich schwarz für das Niveau in WoW.Diese beiden Bosse waren quasi eine Schwelle, an denen sich der Spielerpool anfangs schon gespalten hat, wo sich die guten Gilden absetzen konnten. Sollte diese Schwelle nicht kommen und sollte Ulduar zu einfach werden, werden viele der besseren Spieler sicher nicht wieder 3 Monate auf Noobcontent warten, der in spätestens 2 IDs clear ist ( denn jetzt entfällt noch die Level- und Grundequipphase, da jeder bob full t7,5 nach ulduar gehen wird). Ich bin wirklich enttäuscht ich kann es nicht anders sagen!     Blizzard+Mr.Franklyn=<3    ... aber das könnte vielleicht nach hinten los gehen, denn WoW hat seinen eigentlichen Reiz, die Herausforderung, verloren. Ich für meinen Teil höre jedenfalls auf wenn Ulduar wieder in dieses beschissene ,,Lassen wir jeden Depp 100 Äpixx in 2 Wochen farmen - Konzept" fällt.

edit: Sry, aber Karazhan war nicht einfacher als Naxx... Da gabs auch movement bei Aran, Absprache bei Nethergroll (von Maulgar ganz zu schweigen) und eine im Vergleich schwere Heilsituation bei Nightbane (und auch noch im T4 Gruul als absoluten DPS encounter!). Karazhan darf man auch nicht zu 100% als Maßstab nehmen, da die drei beiden anderen T4 Bosse wirklich anspruchsvoller waren zu Beginn. Maulgar konnte man am anfang random genauso vergessen, wie Gruul und Magtheridon. Und zusammengefasst würde ich behaupten, war das schwerer, als der jetzige T7,5 Content.


----------



## Draco1985 (8. Februar 2009)

Heltoray schrieb:


> wer zu ende von BC noch an Aran gewiped ist, dem ist absolut nicht zu helfen.



Sehe ich im Prinzip genauso, vor allem weil der Kampf an und für sich nicht besonders schwierig ist. man muss nur bei der Sache sein. Und daran haperts dann bei gewissen Spielern scheinbar. Ist schon komisch, dass die Aussage "Flammenkranz heißt STEHENBLEIBEN!!!" so leicht von so Vielen missverstanden werden kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zenturionzi (8. Februar 2009)

Tja und deswegen habe ich am fr mit WoW aufgehört es hat kein spass mehr gemacht da es nur noch aggresive spieler in diesem game gibt echt schade aber ein lowi hat sich über das gold gefreut was ich ihm geschenkt habe in diesem sinne man sieht sich bei Diabolo3 mit sicherheit viel spass noch mit diesen aggresiven spielern in WoW


----------



## Rollfl (8. Februar 2009)

ich wäre nun dafür, dass dieser thread jetz mal langsam geschlossen wird.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-es interessiert niemanden ob irgendjemand mit wow aufgehört hat!
-es interessiert auch niemanden wenn jemand mimimimi macht!
-wenn man mit random groups, in inis oder raids, geht passiert es halt mal, dass einer unfreundlich ist, deswegen nimmt man sich meistens leute aus der gilde etc. mit

warum sollt man ins buffed-wow-forum gehen wenn man NICHT wow spielt??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuschbämunso (8. Februar 2009)

Eddishar hat aber recht, gab genug rnd grps die noch an aran gewiped sind, wer was andres erzählt is wenig (nicht) rnd gegangen oder hatte nur glück ... richtig is auch, dass der kampf im prinzip nich schwer ist, aber ist heigan schwer? wipen trotzdem andauernd rnd grps? (loken das selbe :>) kara war auch saueinfach, im vergleich zu naxx nich schwerer. sarth und maly... naja maly is auch nur wissen wies geht... im prinzip also wie maggi (nagut, etwas leichter^^) naja gut sarth ohne adds is nu wirklich einfach :>  mit passts aber...


----------



## Priester4ever (8. Februar 2009)

----> Priester4ever's Senf <-----


----------



## MoVedder (8. Februar 2009)

Sagen wir mal so, 61 Seiten?; irgendwie kann der TE garnicht so falsch legen. Ihr seit so von eurem Spiel besessen, blind.
Jeder einzelne von euch sollte in dem Kino Film bezüglich Gaming- Suchtis teilhaben, wenn man mich fraget. ( was natürlich niemand tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Belgor (8. Februar 2009)

12.000.000 Spieler und WOW liegt im Sterben ? Fass dich mal an den Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab hier schon viele Sinnlose Beiträge gelesen aber das hier iss der sinnloseste !!!



Belgor


----------



## MoVedder (8. Februar 2009)

Es liegt zwar nicht im Sterben, aber es wird einfach immer mehr unatraktiver.


----------



## Toraka' (8. Februar 2009)

...12'000'000 ACCOUNTS! wobei auch solche die inaktiv sind mitgezählt wurden! schreib nen GM an und sag ihm er soll dir die Zahl der AKTIVEN Accs geben. da kommt er ins schwitzen...


----------



## Luciferas (8. Februar 2009)

ja wow neigt sich leider dem ende das musste ich auch feststellen........die quest sind derbe langweilig, die raids bzw inis sind noob crap lager da fast jeder alles clear hat.
Ich bin persönlich jetzt umgestiegen auf aoc, nach dem ich ne menge ausprobiert habe muss ich sagen ist das spiel eine klasse für sich. Alleine schon der grund das es ab 18 ist gefällt mir sehr......und nein es geht nicht nur um das blut sondern darum das es dort kaum kiddis gibt und in irgendwelchen channels geflamet wird. Die Quest sind schön unterschiedlich und machen mords fun da sie teilweise echt schwer sind und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## Lilith Twilight (8. Februar 2009)

Luciferas schrieb:


> ......und nein es geht nicht nur um das blut sondern darum das es dort kaum kiddis gibt und in irgendwelchen channels geflamet wird.



Ähm, kann es sein das wir zwei unterschiedliche AoC's gespielt haben? In dem das ich gespielt hab sind jede Menge "Kiddies" (teilweise auch wohl möchtegern erwachsene die sich leider immer noch wie sogenannte Kiddies dem Klische entsprechend benehmen...) und die Channel sind voll von Flames und verbalen entgleisungen, auf manchen Servern schon in der Masse das die meisten vernünftigen Spieler auf andere Server abgewandert sind wo es nich ganz so schlimm ist.

Also immer schön bei der Relität bleiben und nicht vor sich hin fantasieren...


----------



## Lichtdrache (8. Februar 2009)

Luciferas schrieb:


> ja wow neigt sich leider dem ende das musste ich auch feststellen........die quest sind derbe langweilig, die raids bzw inis sind noob crap lager da fast jeder alles clear hat.
> Ich bin persönlich jetzt umgestiegen auf aoc, nach dem ich ne menge ausprobiert habe muss ich sagen ist das spiel eine klasse für sich. Alleine schon der grund das es ab 18 ist gefällt mir sehr......und nein es geht nicht nur um das blut sondern darum das es dort kaum kiddis gibt und in irgendwelchen channels geflamet wird. Die Quest sind schön unterschiedlich und machen mords fun da sie teilweise echt schwer sind und das ist auch gut so!




aoc ist totaller müll in ganzer linie aoc liegt im sterben erst danken dann posten.

nun zum tread.

wow liegt net im sterben wie gesagt wurde sondern wird mehr world of noobcraft.


----------



## Larmina (8. Februar 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> ...12'000'000 ACCOUNTS! wobei auch solche die inaktiv sind mitgezählt wurden! schreib nen GM an und sag ihm er soll dir die Zahl der AKTIVEN Accs geben. da kommt er ins schwitzen...


Cool ich bin in einer Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antischock (8. Februar 2009)

Belgor schrieb:


> 12.000.000 Spieler und WOW liegt im Sterben ? Fass dich mal an den Kopf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so sinnlos wie du denkst ist der beitrag garnicht.. tatsächlich ist es so, dass wow wohl immer mehr accounts kriegt, wie die billanzen wiedergeben. das führt zu der "trivialen" schlussfolgerung, dass "es mit wow bergauf geht" und das argument, dass wow im sterben liegt totaler quatsch sei. aber wie viele andere hier fällst auch du auf die effektiven tricks von statistikern rein.
ich würde dich zuerst mal bitten, dir zu überlegen, ob das wirklich der tatsächliche zustand sein kann bei der ganzen kritik und immer mehr abgängern...? ist.. besser gesagt.. kann wow so gut, oder besser sein als vorher, bei so einer maße an unzufriedenheit und kundenverlust, gefühlt auf den servern oder in foren bekundet..?

der tatsächliche sachverhalt ist anders und blizzards marketing ist äußerst geschickt. ich gebe dir ein paar stichwörter als hinweis, um dein köpfchen anzuregen, evtl kommst du sogar selbst drauf:
- diablo 3
- eSports
- russland
- wotlk vor weihnachten
- politikwechsel zu casual
- "winterschlussverkauf" im content

und nun löse ich auf:
tatsächlich ist es so, dass wow derzeit einen enormen wachstumschub hat. dieser findet allerdings auf den neuen märkten im osten statt, wie z.b. russland, jedoch nicht auf den alten märkten im westen.
ein kleines maß an abgängern ist normal und wird meist immer von neuzugängen kompensiert oder überboten bis ein markt gesättigt ist. hast du dich nicht gewundert, dass zu wotlk nur 1 neuer server hinzukam, während bc gleich nen ganzen pool mitbrachte?
diesen sättigungspunkt, welchen man als rückgang bezeichnen könnte, hat wow vor einigen monaten erreicht.
ganz klar war dies in dem zeitraum, als wow eine depression auf den servern nach dem sunwell-patch erreichte.
als reaktion darauf verwarf blizz seine langjährig effektive leistungspolitik und stellte auf casual-politik um.
gleichzeitig wurde das neue steckenpferd diablo 3 in die startbox gestellt (ziemlich spontan, wenn man blizz trägheit normaler weise bedenkt), welches nun von wow querrfinanziert wird.
(markant war zb, dass ein sehr wichtiger designer, dessen name mir entfallen ist, seine arbeit an wow eingestellt hat und zum diablo-team gewechselt hat)
gewissermaßen wird wow derzeit, ähnlich einem winterschlussverkauf, ausgeschlachtet indem auch der letzte content, ganz untypisch für blizz, der maße ohne hürde vor die füße geworfen wird. diese maßnahme greift auch, wie alles bei blizz, sehr gut da auch die weniger leistungsfähigen spieler so letzte motivationsschübe erhalten. jedoch ist dies, wie jeder erkennen kann, keine ausdauernde ausrichtung.

warum ist diese politik von blizz so genial?
- blizz launcht wow in asien (obwohl dies schon viel früher wirtschaftlich gewesen wäre), genau zu dem zeitpunkt wo die alten märkte negativtendenz annehmen und "verschleiern" diese so in ihren billanzen und erwecken den eindruck von fortschritt in der com, selbstverständlich mit dicker werbung "über 12 millionen spieler"
- blizz haut wotlk qualitativ völlig unausgereift vor dem weihnachtsgeschäft raus und verschafft sich so noch eine letzte große finanzspritze, um die bisherigen entwicklungskosten vom (unvollständigen) wotlk einzuspielen und diablo 3 zu finanzieren
- blizz verwirft den komplizierten und kostenintensiven eSports in wow und überträgt diese rolle diablo 3, welches hier schon einen stellenwert hat und dafür besser geeignet ist
- blizz verwirft bisherige politik und wechselt zu casual, um den kundenverlust zu bremsen, indem auch der letzte vollgimp noch mal motivationen erhält, ein paar monate zu bezahlen, bis auch er sich langweilt.
- gleichzeitig bremst wow mit zeitlich gezielten patches und release, kopieren von inhalten / ideen und casual-umstellung ihren einzigen ernsten konkurrenten aus
- battlenet-accounts werden eingeführt und somit der weg für diablo 3 bereitet, um die bisherigen kunden zu "transferieren"

durchweg perfekte geschäftspolitik *g*

rechtschreibfehler kann jeder behalten^^

und ich möchte noch ganz klar zum ausdruck bringen, dass ich selber casual-orientiert bin. dies soll bitte nicht als anti-casual-hetz-kampagne verstanden werden.
ich bewerte bloss blizz politik. und diese ist derzeit eine reine ausschlachtungsmaßnahme, bedenkt man, dass die genau entgegengesetzte politik über 3 jahre wunderbar funktioniert hat.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (8. Februar 2009)

@antischock: Du solltest aber dazu sagen, dass das ganze von dir Spekulation ist. Und in meinen Augen sogar ziemlicher Blödsinn...

In meinen Augen ist Wotlk nicht unausgereift auf den Markt geworfen worden. Wenn man sich die Quests ansieht, erkennt man defintiv einen Fortschritt zu Bc.


----------



## antischock (8. Februar 2009)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> @antischock: Du solltest aber dazu sagen, dass das ganze von dir Spekulation ist. Und in meinen Augen sogar ziemlicher Blödsinn...
> 
> In meinen Augen ist Wotlk nicht unausgereift auf den Markt geworfen worden. Wenn man sich die Quests ansieht, erkennt man defintiv einen Fortschritt zu Bc.



die zeit wirds zeigen...
deine meinung kann ich ganz unpersönlich so hinnehmen^^
aber die indizien kannst auch du nicht leugnen.
und spekualtion hin oder her: es ist klar, dass blizz ihre marketingpläne nicht begründet oder bekannt gibt.
aber wie wahrscheinlich hältst du es, dass blizz all diese schritte rein zufällig aus anderen beweggründen so perfekt gesetzt hat..?

und wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass ein addon nur aus quests besteht, welche wohl am leichtesten auszureifen sind, ist wotlk sicher ausgereift... stimme ich dir zu^^


----------



## Larmina (8. Februar 2009)

antischock schrieb:


> die zeit wirds zeigen...
> deine meinung kann ich ganz unpersönlich so hinnehmen^^
> aber die indizien kannst auch du nicht leugnen.
> 
> und wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass ein addon nur aus quests besteht, welche wohl am leichtesten auszureifen sind, ist wotlk sicher ausgereift... stimme ich dir zu^^


Naja sicher gibts hier und da was was man an Wotlk besser machen könnte aber es ist auch wesentlich "mehr drin" gewesen als in BC. Allein schon die Grafikoptimierung. Dann mehr Gebiete, die mit Sachen, Quests, NPCs usw gefüllt werden wollen, eine komplette Überarbeitung der Skillungen anstatt wie in BC garnichts daran zu ändern, dann eine "Grundstory", die ich in Wotlk besonders schön finde, da ich die Nordische Mythologie sehr mag. Dass sich da dann Fehler einschleichen ist normal, weil auch bei Blizz arbeiten keine Roboter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antischock (8. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Naja sicher gibts hier und da was was man an Wotlk besser machen könnte aber es ist auch wesentlich "mehr drin" gewesen als in BC. Allein schon die Grafikoptimierung. Dann mehr Gebiete, die mit Sachen, Quests, NPCs usw gefüllt werden wollen, eine komplette Überarbeitung der Skillungen anstatt wie in BC garnichts daran zu ändern, dann eine "Grundstory", die ich in Wotlk besonders schön finde, da ich die Nordische Mythologie sehr mag. Dass sich da dann Fehler einschleichen ist normal, weil auch bei Blizz arbeiten keine Roboter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sicher.
aber an wotlk wurde ja nicht erst seit der depression gearbeitet.
grundstory und grafik finde ich auch sehr gelungen, genauso wie die quests, haben sehr viel spaß gemacht.
aber das ist ja alles garnicht inhalt meiner "spekulation".


----------



## Larmina (8. Februar 2009)

antischock schrieb:


> sicher.
> aber an wotlk wurde ja nicht erst seit der depression gearbeitet.
> grundstory und grafik finde ich auch sehr gelungen, genauso wie die quests, haben sehr viel spaß gemacht.
> aber das ist ja alles garnicht inhalt meiner "spekulation".


Hab mich da ja auch nur auf das "Unausgereift auf den Markt geworfen" bezogen. Den Rest würd ich unterschreiben mehr oder weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antischock (8. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Hab mich da ja auch nur auf das "Unausgereift auf den Markt geworfen" bezogen. Den Rest würd ich unterschreiben mehr oder weniger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich finde wotlk selbst jetzt noch nicht ausgereift, bedenkt man die aktuellen balanceprobs, bugs und gelangweilten spieler..
"Unausgereift auf den Markt geworfen" halte ich für zutreffend, auch wenn teile wie grafik, story und quests natürlich fertig waren.
teile wie dual-spec oder pvp-exp fehlen immer noch. naxx hat jede sau clear und wartet auf neues. arena und bg ist bestenfalls ein zustand..


----------



## Omidas (8. Februar 2009)

Unausgereift ist es dennoch ein wenig.

Und WotlK lebt haupsächlich von den Vorschusslorberen früherer Tage. Den wenn das Addon
von irgendeiner anderen Firma als neues PRodukt raus gebracht worden wäre, wäre es bei
weitem nicht so gut angekommen. Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel war und gehen da mal durch,
was dem Spiel zu beginn alles angekreidet wurde.

Warfehler - WoW
Spielabstürze - nein
Keine vernünftigen Beruf - Jain. Sind paar Dinge da, aber paar Berufe wurden vergessen. Keine Instanzdrops
Lags - JA
Schelchtes Balancing - Ja, sogar bei weitem schlimmer als bei War, wo es eigentlich gut ist nur anders.
Fehlender Endcontent - Ja. In War gab es zu beginn sogar fast mehr zu tun als in WotlK

Warhammer hat 300k WoW 12millionen und Verkaufsrekorde zu Start. Und das trotz Mängel.
Wie gesagt hauptsächlich Vorschuslorbeeren.

Und BLizzard zeigt ja im Moment wirklich das sie nicht komplett durch sind. Die Änderungen die mit
3.1 kommen sollen sind fast so massiv, dass sie fast mit einem eigenen Addon kommen müssten.
Aber diese Änderungen (gebe zu sehr komplex) haben sie nicht mehr zum Weihnachtsgeschäft geschafft.
Okey wieder zum Startvergleich dafür hat War einigen Content auf nach der Veröffentlichung verschieben
müssen


----------



## Larmina (8. Februar 2009)

antischock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich finde wotlk selbst jetzt noch nicht ausgereift, bedenkt man die aktuellen balanceprobs, bugs und gelangweilten spieler..
> "Unausgereift auf den Markt geworfen" halte ich für zutreffend, auch wenn teile wie grafik, story und quests natürlich fertig waren.


Balancing war in WoW noch nie sonderlich toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das mit der langeweile ist nur für den Teil der Spieler richtig, die auf 80 gehetzt sind und dann möglichst schnell durch Naxx wollten. Ich bin erst 76 und level so gemütlich vor mich hin, hab noch eine kleine Schurkin (20) und langeweile mich ned wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bugs sind schwer zu vermeiden, da sich manche erst auf den öffentlichen Servern zeigen


Omidas schrieb:


> Okey wieder zum Startvergleich dafür hat War einigen Content auf nach der Veröffentlichung verschieben
> müssen


**HUST!** WoW -> Playerhousing **HUST!**


----------



## Langmar (8. Februar 2009)

Ich wundere mich, wie so ein Thread so viele Antworten bekommen kann..

Alleine schon beim durch lesen habe ich mir überlegt:

"Gibt es überhaupt DANKBARE WoW Spieler?!"

Spieler die einfach mal sagen können: "Danke Blizzard, dass ihr so ein tolles Spiel erschaffen habt?"
Nein, weil es natürlich immer wieder eine Kuh gibt, die nicht mir ihren Ohren wackelt..


Nun denn, sei es so.
Ich wollte das einfach mal so gesagt haben, weil es mir langsam echt auf den Wecker geht, wie viele
Leute einfach undankbar sind, für etwas, dass sie jede Woche spielen..


Nehmt diesen Beitrag so hin, wie ihr es wollt..



mfG Langmar


----------



## Larmina (8. Februar 2009)

Langmar schrieb:


> Spieler die einfach mal sagen können: "Danke Blizzard, dass ihr so ein tolles Spiel erschaffen habt?"
> Nein, weil es natürlich immer wieder eine Kuh gibt, die nicht mir ihren Ohren wackelt..


Altes Schwäbisches Sprichwort: Nix gschwätzt isch globt gnuag
Auf Deutsch: Wenn einen nix stört warum dann was sagen?


----------



## Draco1985 (8. Februar 2009)

Langmar schrieb:


> Ich wollte das einfach mal so gesagt haben, weil es mir langsam echt auf den Wecker geht, wie viele
> Leute einfach undankbar sind, für etwas, dass sie jede Woche spielen..



Und ich sag dir, wie es meiner Meinung nach ist:

Nenn mir ein Ding, für das ich "dankbar sein soll" (im Sinne von "Ist gut gelungen, toll Blizzard!") und ich sag dir zwei, die damit in direktem Zusammenhang stehen und gerade so akzeptabel bis absolut unter aller Sau sind.

So sieht die Situation doch aus bei WoW. Einige Sachen sind nett gemacht, super durchdacht, einige sogar genial. Aber die verschwinden überwiegend unter Masse von dem, was einfach zum Würgen ist.


----------



## Morcan (8. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> eine komplette Überarbeitung der Skillungen anstatt wie in BC garnichts daran zu ändern



Die Skillungsänderungen kamen kurz vor BC, wie bei WotLk auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (8. Februar 2009)

Es sind doch nicht alle undankbar. Nur sind halt nicht alle zum gleichen Zeitpunkt unzufrieden.

Ich denke Diese Thema kann man gut mit Musik vergleichen.

Eure Eltern haben gerne Rock gehört, (Classic)
ihr selber findet Heavy Metal super (BC)
und eure Kinder hören Tokio Hotel (WotlK)

Keiner kann verstehen, was der andere an der Musik toll findet
und ist überzeugt dass seine Musik die beste ist. Und in dem 
Haus gibt es leider nur ein Radio (WoW für alle Spieler) und jeder
will halt etwas von seinem Genre hören. Und Der Sender (Blizzard)
ist gerade dabei nur noch Tokio Hotel zu spielen, weil er meint
auf die nicht kleine Menge der älteren Zuhörer zu verzichten und
dafür lieber mehr die KAufkräftigere Menge anzusprechen, die aber
jeden Tag einen anderen Sender hört, je nachdem wo grad mehr
ihrer Musik läuft.

Und ja habe Tokio Hotel extra gewöhlt um den Jetzt Zeitpunkt zu
beschreiben. Wer sich dadurch beleidigt fühlt, kann es gerne durch
Hip Hop ersetzen, aber ich wollte ja Musikvergleiche machen!


----------



## antischock (8. Februar 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Okey wieder zum Startvergleich dafür hat War einigen Content auf nach der Veröffentlichung verschieben
> müssen



genau genommen wurden diese inhalte offiziell gestrichen und die veröffentlichung vorverlegt.
blizz hingegen hat sich einen termin gesetzt, diesen anvisiert und überging alles unfertige.

das ergebnis ist natürlich das gleiche


----------



## Larmina (8. Februar 2009)

Morcan schrieb:


> Die Skillungsänderungen kamen kurz vor BC, wie bei WotLk auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Echt? Hm... hab ich garnicht bewusst mitbekommen.. oder mein Gedächtnis streikt mal wieder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jahmaydoh (8. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Das mit der langeweile ist nur für den Teil der Spieler richtig, die auf 80 gehetzt sind und dann möglichst schnell durch Naxx wollten. Ich bin erst 76 und level so gemütlich vor mich hin, hab noch eine kleine Schurkin (20) und langeweile mich ned wirklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was ist denn gehetzt? 3 Tage? 3 Wochen? 3 Monate?
Ich fand es ging wirklich recht einfach schnell zu leveln, man wurde ja quasi an der Hand von einer Q-Reihe zur nächsten geführt. Sehr schön gemacht und auch inhaltlich wesentlich besser als BC.
Aber dann?
Anfang BC konnte man sich ziemlich lange damit aufhalten Equip aus Instanzen zu holen und Pre-Q für Kara zu machen. Da die Items in BC wesentlich besser waren als das, was 90% der Spieler hatten, mussten (fast) alle erstmal wieder von vorne Anfangen. Die wenigsten werden mit LvL 70 noch Sachen aus WoW-Classic getragen haben sondern meist wurde schon früher das Equip gewechselt. Die Items haben also zum Schwierigkeitsgrad gepasst.

Vor WotlK wurde der Endcontent, und somit das beste Equip, durch Vereinfachung einer relativ grossen Masse an Spielern zugänglich gemacht. Zusätzlich viel die Itemverbesserung doch in vielen Bereichen "relativ" gering aus, was es vielen Spielern sehr leicht machte zu leveln und auch die Hero-Instanzen bzw. Naxx25er fast ohne Equip-Tausch machbar waren.
Und die neuen Items waren leicht und schnell erreichbar, der Content dazu eigentlich zu leicht.
Deswegen gibt es so viele die alles clear haben und sich jetzt langweilen. Zumindest wenn sie nicht auf PvP stehen und ich habe das Gefühl die PvE-PvPler Spalte wird immer größer.

Und wenn Ulduar nicht wirklich merklich anzieht vom Schwierigkeitsgrad wird sich wahrscheinlich nicht viel ändern in dem Prozess, da die meisten ja schon Naxx abfarmen bzw. auch die etwas langsameren (im leveln) dadurch ihr Equip nachgereicht bekommen, dass viele schon alles haben.

Zumindest die, die in WoW ein "anspruchsvolles" Gruppenspiel gefunden hatten, werden sich vielleicht nach etwas anderem umschauen.
Ob das jetzt Vollzeit- oder Gelegenheitsspieler sind tut nichts zur Sache, ohne einen gewissen Anreiz etwas zu schaffen funktioniert ein Spiel(für mich) nicht sehr lange. 
Da sorgen die Online-Bekanntschaften und Achievment-Jagd vielleicht für Überbrückung bis zum nächsten Content-Patch, aber ob das auf Dauer reicht um jeden Monat Geld dafür auszugeben? 
Zumindest die nettesten hat man ja eh in ICQ oder sonstwo. Und das ist kostenlos.

LG


----------



## Molochos (8. Februar 2009)

Naja. Im Sterben finde ich übertrieben, allerdings stimme ich in vielen Dingen zu. Fakt ist das der Raidcontent viel zu einfach ist. Und Fakt ist auch das PVP viel zu unbalanciert ist.


----------



## antischock (8. Februar 2009)

Molochos schrieb:


> Naja. Im Sterben finde ich übertrieben, allerdings stimme ich in vielen Dingen zu. Fakt ist das der Raidcontent viel zu einfach ist. Und Fakt ist auch das PVP viel zu unbalanciert ist.



würde dich ja gerne noch mal auf meinen post am ende von seite 61 verweisen^^


----------



## Vanbick (9. Februar 2009)

@TE: sign in hast meine volle sympatie! mir gehts genauso wie dir!


----------



## Larmina (9. Februar 2009)

Vanbick schrieb:


> sign in hast meine volle sympatie! mir gehts genauso wie dir!


Und dafür nen Fullquote.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stroog (9. Februar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Und ich sag dir, wie es meiner Meinung nach ist:
> 
> Nenn mir ein Ding, für das ich "dankbar sein soll" (im Sinne von "Ist gut gelungen, toll Blizzard!") und ich sag dir zwei, die damit in direktem Zusammenhang stehen und gerade so akzeptabel bis absolut unter aller Sau sind.
> 
> So sieht die Situation doch aus bei WoW. Einige Sachen sind nett gemacht, super durchdacht, einige sogar genial. Aber die verschwinden überwiegend unter Masse von dem, was einfach zum Würgen ist.




Hergott, dann spiels doch einfach nicht... Grundsätzlich verstehe ich nicht wie man über ein Spiel (!!!!) bei dem ja angeblich alles so schlecht istund bei dem sich ja ach so viele langweilen so dermassig flamen kann.
Wenn mir irgendwas keinen Spass macht, dann lass ich es ( zumindestens in allen Dingen die Freizeit betreffen). Die meisten schnallen es einfach nicht das WoW ein Spiel (!!!) ist und keine Arbeit und 99,99% der WoW Spieler bzw. ProImbaRox0rSuperRaider werden  damit nicht einen Cent verdienen. Wenn Ich dann schon immer diese "...früher war alles Besser, da musste man sich alles erarbeiten..." Posts ect. lese wird mir übel... 

WoW liegt nicht im sterben, die Community hängt höchstens am Tropf... 
Solange es Leute gibt die meinen Blizzard  programiert WoW aus reiner Nächstenliebe, womöglich noch um die ganz speziellen Bedürfnisse jedes Einzelnen zu befriedigen und solange irgendwelche  Vollhonks Ihre Erfolglosigkeit und Versagen im RL in WoW kompensieren wollen, solange werden wir uns hier gegenseitig verbal die die Schädel spalten ohne das da auch nur ansatzweise was produktives bei rauskommt....


----------



## Larmina (9. Februar 2009)

Stroog schrieb:


> Hergott, dann spiels doch einfach nicht... Grundsätzlich verstehe ich nicht wie man über ein Spiel (!!!!) bei dem ja angeblich alles so schlecht istund bei dem sich ja ach so viele langweilen so dermassig flamen kann.
> Wenn mir irgendwas keinen Spass macht, dann lass ich es ( zumindestens in allen Dingen die Freizeit betreffen). Die meisten schnallen es einfach nicht das WoW ein Spiel (!!!) ist und keine Arbeit und 99,99% der WoW Spieler bzw. ProImbaRox0rSuperRaider werden  damit nicht einen Cent verdienen. Wenn Ich dann schon immer diese "...früher war alles Besser, da musste man sich alles erarbeiten..." Posts ect. lese wird mir übel...
> 
> WoW liegt nicht im sterben, die Community hängt höchstens am Tropf...
> Solange es Leute gibt die meinen Blizzard  programiert WoW aus reiner Nächstenliebe, womöglich noch um die ganz speziellen Bedürfnisse jedes Einzelnen zu befriedigen und solange irgendwelche  Vollhonks Ihre Erfolglosigkeit und Versagen im RL in WoW kompensieren wollen, solange werden wir uns hier gegenseitig verbal die die Schädel spalten ohne das da auch nur ansatzweise was produktives bei rauskommt....


Wenn sich die wenigstens in echt die Schädel spalten würden dann wären wir wenigstens um einige Flamer ärmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Öhm... ja... Coffein macht böse Gedanken wusstet ihr das schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## DefCon74 (9. Februar 2009)

Ohm ja nach der 2. Seite hatte ich genug, bis 63 kann sich keiner durcharbeiten...

WOW wird net einfach so sterben, aber auch ich hab meinen Acc erstmal net weiter verlängert, auch wenn ich nur einen run(3Std, erstes mal der Gilde) auf Naxx 25`er mitgemacht hab, run ist in dem Fall wörtlich zu nehmen, hab ich für mich genug gesehn. 
Wir waren net superduper(ich hasse IMBA) ausgestattet(teils sogar frische 80`er), aber liefen da wie T5/6 equippte durch Kara durch, das reichte mir.

Vor Ulduar werd ich WOW nicht wieder aktivieren. *punkt_ende_aus*


ciao DefCon74


----------



## Zerleena (9. Februar 2009)

Noch ein letztes Wort an die, die sich so langweilen und co. und natürlich PVP zu unbalanciert finden: was wollt ihr denn? Das müsste doch nun schon seit 2005 klar sein, dass World of Warcraft eher PVE ausgerichtet ist und ihr doch froh sein könnt, dass es es diese Sparte überhaupt gibt. Ok, PVP generell ist unvermeidlich vor allem da hier ja zwei große Fraktionen sich feindlich gegenüberstehen aber es liegt eben nicht das Hauptaugenmerk darauf. Wer zuviel Fokus auf PVP setzt wird sicher andere MMO Games finden. Daher bin ich auch der Meinung, kommt auch dieses ständige Abnerfen der Klassen, was mich schon immer tierisch genervt hat. Gerade wenn ich an meinen Jäger denke. Warum ist mein Krieger so schwach und und und? Ein Krieger ist zu 90% später ein Tank und hat auch diese Aufgabe zu erfüllen. Off-Krieger gibts doch eh nur weil sie so gern ins Schlachtfeld wollen oder zum leveln. Nur sollte man spätestens mit Level Cap dann schon die Deffsachen rausholen und wieder das tun, wozu diese Klasse gedacht ist, zum Tanken. Das mal meine Meinung zum Thema unausbalanciertes PVP.

Wie ichs schon gesagt habe, offenbar beginnt für die SPieler von heute der Content von WoW erst an den Ufern von Northrend oder wie?


----------



## FonKeY (9. Februar 2009)

mit dem neuen content patch wird man wieder viele spieler ansprechen...man muss halt abwarten!


----------



## Rheyvan (9. Februar 2009)

Wenn man den Gerüchten die kursieren glauben schenken möchte, will Blizzard WoW eh loshaben.. die arbeiten ja bereits an einem neuen MMORPG.


----------



## Hell99 (9. Februar 2009)

Hi WoW Comunity,
könnt ihr euch noch erinnern wie ihr AoC zerissen habt?
War doch auch so ein ähnlicher tread oder?
Naja meine meinung nach hat der Te ersteller absolut recht und WoW solte seinen pve endcontent wider ein wenig "straffer" machen.
Aber wie gesagt es gibt genug andere mmorpg´s die besseren pve oder besseren pvp endcontent haben.
MfG
Hell99


----------



## TBrain (9. Februar 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wie man sich noch damit rühmen kann, zur anspruchslosen Zielgruppe des AddOns zu gehören, entzieht sich völlig meinem Verständnis!



Es gibt Leute, die sich dessen rühmen? Oder die sich jemals damit gerühmt haben ein Spiel gespielt zu haben?

Sorry aber das ist doch läherlich. Da rhme ich mich lieber meiner erfolgreich absolvierten Grundschulausbildung. Dahinter steckte tatsächlich Leistung.


----------



## Norti (9. Februar 2009)

Scheinbar nutzen manche leute hier gerne interessante und aussagekräftige Beiträge um ihre "Beitragszahl" zu pushen.
Fast alle flamer haben eine 3-4 stellige zahl da stehn^_^ *congratz*

/push

Aber mal im ernst ..wenn ihr euch an den achsohohen Abozahlen orientiert und alles glaubt was Medien und die Vertreiber von sich lassen, seid ihr wirklich nur ..darf ich nicht schreiben...
Aber falls ihr die Jahresbillanz von vivendi und blizzard zuhause liegen habt, nehm ich alles zurück.

Wow ist einfach nur ein spiel geworden wie jedes andere heutzutage..kurzweilige massenunterhaltung mit 110% umsatz.

Mir macht wow nach fast 4 Jahren casual keinen spass mehr, genau aus den gründen die abe15 da oben so gut geschildert hat.

Von mir aus spielt weiter, ist ein fast freies Land wo jeder das farmen darf was er will.
Aber hört um Hergottesnamen auf leute runterzumachen weil euch ihre Meinung nicht passt.

Art. 19 der Allgemeinen Erklärung der Menschenrechte gewährleistet:
"Jeder Mensch hat das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung; dieses Recht umfasst die Freiheit, Meinungen unangefochten anzuhängen und Informationen und Ideen mit allen Verständigungsmitteln ohne Rücksicht auf Grenzen zu suchen, zu empfangen und zu verbreiten."-Quelle Wikipedia


----------



## StarBlight (9. Februar 2009)

niemand wird gezwungen wow zu spielen und kann ejderzeit aufhören wenns ihm nicht passt.

spiele seit ca. 2 1/2 jahren und spiele es gerne, wegen meinen ingame bekannten,pvp (tausendwinter ist für mich der knaller schlechthin) netten instanzenruns etc. man mag es kaum glauben, selbst nach dem 10ten wipe kann man noch spaß haben ( sind gestern 2 stunden durch turm utgarde hero gewiped). equip? ist mir relativ egal, hatte auch schon mit grün blauem equip meinen spaß in gruppen und raids. vieleicht liegts auch einfach daran dass ich in einer gilde bin die dass spiel auch nur als hobby sieht dabei aber trotzdem relativ erfolgreich ist (platz 9 aufm server). und ich persöhnlich fühle mich für meine 13 euro im monat bestens unterhalten. ich kann pvp spielen wenn ich lust drauf hab (bg, arena, tausendwinter). mag  sein dass das spiel immer mehr in die richtung casual abdriftet, aber mich stört das nicht, ich hab eine freundin (spielt zwar auch selber wow) habe einen job und freunde mit denen ich gerne was unternehme, schaffe es aber trotzdem so viel vom spiel zu sehen dass es sich für mich lohnt abends wenn ich gestresst von der arbeit komme noch wow zu starten um etwas entspannen zu können.

ich denke manche hier sollten einfach mal wieder an die frische luft gehen und sich gedanken über sachen machen die wirklich von belang sind. lasst das spiel spiel sein und kümmert euch um die dinge die wirklich priorität haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaladial (9. Februar 2009)

OMG 62 seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ok erstmal zum to: 
also naja satharion mit 3 adds is denke ich schon ne recht vernünftige herrausvorderung .... 
also mein raid kaspert da seit gut 3 wochen rum und naja gestern hätten wir es fast geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ansonsten muss ich dir recht geben der content ist zu einfach und ja pvp ist weder spielbar noch würde es sich lohnen 
da diese sinnlose wertung überall drauf ist ... aber zu sagen das wow deshalb im sterben liegt ist meiner meinung nach 
viel zu verfrüht und viel zu sehr dramatisiert ... 

man kann immer noch lvln twinks ausstatten ... hin und wieder 1000winter machen ...

also ich glaub blizz hat im mom etwas leichtes gebracht um den leuten die net so oft spielen auch ne freude zu machen ... 
vielleicht war das etwas zu leicht aber naja... ma gucken wie ulduar wird


----------



## Seethlock (9. Februar 2009)

meiner meinung nach sollte nicht das achievement besonders schwer sein, sondern auch ma wieder nen stink normaler boss. 
mal ehrlich...leute warn noch niem als naxx gewesen, clearn es in 2 tagen, sartharion eh im first try und malygos...ok lass es nen abend dauern.
ich hätt es besser gefunden wäre sartharion mit zumindest 2 adds die standartversion gewesen.

ich weiß damals kara noch als man zumindest einmal 2-3-4 ids gebraucht hat, ganz zu schweigen zu maggi, den ja viele gilden nich ma down hatten als sie vor vashj/kel standen.gelegenheitsspieler schön und gut, aber ich denke selbst die wünschen sich ein bisschen mehr anspruch. wenn ich mir überlege wie lange man damals NONhc's und einfache hc's abfarmen musste damit man kara überhaupt gehen konnte...

naja zum glück fängt bald mein studium an, vl gute gelegenheit das ganze mal kürzer kommen zu lassen, vl wirds ulduar ja auch nur ansatzweise vom schwierigkeitsgrad her wie bt...ich mein sw-dimensionen verlang ich ja garn ich aber zumindest mal bt...2 stunden tryen pro boss wenigstens :x


----------



## DefCon74 (9. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem in diesem Thread ist doch die mangelnde Lesebereitschaft,



naja bei den ganzen Seiten verständlich, wer kämpf sich da nun noch durch... XD

Ciao DefCon74


----------



## Yarom (9. Februar 2009)

> WoW liegt nicht im sterben, die Community hängt höchstens am Tropf...



100% /sign!

Mehr kann man zu dem Thema nicht mehr sagen und um meinen Postcounter hochzubringen schreib ich das auch gern in jeden Flamethread.


----------



## Lythisyora (9. Februar 2009)

Ich fand den Text sehr lesenswert. Egal ob man dem Thema jetzt zustimmt oder nicht. Die kleinen spitzen Bemerkungen brachten mich an manchen Stellen einfach zum schmunzeln & erinnerten mich an den lieben Barlow. 
Auch für mich ist das Spiel nicht mehr das was es mal war, aber meine Güte...ich warte ab was noch so kommt, habe eine Menge Twinks zur Beschäftigung & wenn einem zu langweilig ist ingame, dann loggt man halt einfach mal aus & geht vor die Tür.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich rege mich nicht mehr auf sondern beobachte das Geschehen. 
Blizzard ist auch nur eine Firma, WoW ist auch nur ein Spiel. Und wenn man 4 Jahre das gleiche Spiel spielt wird es einfach mal langweilig. Da können Neuerungen & gut (oder schlecht) gemeinte Änderungen im Spiel auch nichts dran ändern. Das Spiel bleibt das Gleiche, man hat alles schon gesehen & was den einen in eine bessere Lage bringt, versetzt den anderen meist in eine schlechtere.

Fazit: Es war erheiternd den Opener zu lesen, es war sehr erheiternd die Kommentare daraufhin zu lesen, aber wirklich gelacht habe ich bei dem McDonaldsvergleich, der 40 Mann-Raidvergleich mit dem Burgerraid war super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chyroon (9. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Kuck mal, Du berichtest nun von DEINEM ingame Leben, DEINEM Raidverständnis, DEINER Motivation.
> Ist ja alles ganz süß und mich freuts für Dich wenn Du noch Spaß hast, aber magst nicht wenigstens ein wenig, eine klitzekleine Wenigkeit über DEINEN eigenen Tellerrand hinaus blicken?
> 
> Das ist nämlich die Grundlage einer jeder Diskussion: in der Lage zu sein verschiedene Blickwinkel zu beleuchten/betrachten, sich über diese dann auszutauschen.
> ...


----------



## draco82 (9. Februar 2009)

Die Diskussion um den Beitrag hier war auch in unserem Raidforum entfacht. Anfangs hätte ich dem auch so zugestimmt.
Einer unserer MTs hat im Forum eine Gegendarstellung gebracht die ich im nachhinein voll unterschreiben kann.
Ich habe seine 2 Beiträge zum Thema mal aus unserem Forum geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



…hier der 1. Beitrag

Auch wenn ihr mich steinigt, ich muss euch dennoch widersprechen. Ich finde den Beitrag weder inhaltlich noch vom sprachlichen Niveau besonders ansprechend. 
Ohne Arrogant wirken zu wollen, aber es gibt durchaus Leute welche in der Lage sind sich besser zu artikulieren, insbesondere im Hinblick auf den PvP Teil kann ich mich beim besten Willen nicht durchringen ehrfurchtsvoll den Hut zu ziehen. 

Inhaltlich ist es ein ganz gewöhnlicher Heulbeitrag eines sogenannten Pro-Gamers, welcher vermutlich nach 3 Tagen mit Power-Grinden oder Questhelper 80 geworden ist und mit Sicherheit keine einzige Quest gelesen hat. 
Denn hätte er das, wäre ihm aufgefallen wie liebevoll überall in der Welt kleine durchdachte Geschichten erzählt werden. Wie Überall in Nordend die Designer in liebevoller Handarbeit die Welt gestaltet haben, selbst dort wo sich vermutlich kaum jemand hinverirrt. 
Es ist ohne Frage eine Tatsache das, das Questdesign und die grafische Gestaltung (damit ist nicht die Engine gemeint) von Wotlk in der MMORPG-Welt momentan ihres gleichen sucht. 
Auch bei den Animationen hat meiner Meinung nach Blizzard die Nase deutlich vorn, wobei das sicher auch eine finanzielle Frage ist. Für professionelles Motion Capture haben halt nicht alle Konkurennten das Geld und animieren daher selbsttätig. Hat dann etwas den Charme von Augsburger Puppenkiste.  

Die Raidinhalte stehen erst am Anfang, es wird ganz sicher noch deutlich schwerer werden. Wollen wir denn wirklich im Einsteigerraid den DMG von Flickwerk schon beim Trash? Wollt ihr wirklich im Einsteigerraid, noch dazu bei einer Aufwärmung aus WOW-classic, 150x an jedem Boss wipen?   
Viel Zeit ist nicht mehr bis 3.1 und wir können froh sein wenn wir den contend bis dahin durch haben. 
Davon auszugehen das wir nicht die allerletzten Idioten sind, werden es wohl einige nicht mal schaffen bis 3.1. 

Der Autor sollte vor allem nicht vergessen das WoW momentan das einzigste MMORPG ist was alle Grundpfeiler eines solchen Projektes in ausreichendem Maße bedient. 
-große Spielwelt 
-eine gute Story 
-Klassenvielfalt 
-ausreichende Aufgaben zum leveln 
-funktionierendes Crafting-System 
-funktionierender Handel 
-glaubhafte Spielmechanik (für mich mit Abstand der wichtigste Punkt) 
-Postsystem 
-PvP 
-Endgamecontend 
-nicht zuletzt den Willen und die finanzielle Kraft so etwas lange Zeit am Leben zu halten 

Momentane kleine Bugs oder Balance Probleme werden sicher bald gelöst und der T8 Contend soll, so ich hörte, anspruchsvoller werden als es den L##### lieb sein wird. ^^ 

Nun aber wow_szene ist ja sowieso die Zuflucht aller Ex-Imba-T6-Shattrat-Rumsteher, welche es momentan überhaupt nicht ertragen können das ihnen derzeit überhaupt keine bewundernden Blicke, ob ihrer Ausrüstung, zu Teil werden. 

Vor ein paar Tagen ist ein neuer Realm online gegangen. 
Blizzard hat mit WoW 4.0 eine komplett neue Grafikengine angekündigt, demnächst wird ein Warcraft-Kinofilm gedreht. 
Glaubt hier wirklich jemand allen Ernstes das WOW auf den Knien ist oder gar im Sterben liegt? 

Die Konkurenz schwächelt, wie ich finde sogar leider. Denn gute Konkurenz würde auch Blizzard zu mehr ermutigen. In Sachen Quests und Story ist sicher HDRO eine gute Alternative, dummerweise gibts dort noch deutlich weniger Endgame für unseren ProGamer. Naja und der Rest ist Schweigen, sowohl was aktuelle wie auch was in naher Zukunft erscheinende Titel betrifft. 

 Kennt jemand eine Alternative? So möge er vortreten! 

LG A#####

…und hier der 2. Beitrag


Hallo! 

Lieber O###. Ich finde auch einige Dinge an WOW im mom weniger schön da hast du sicher Recht, aber ich versuche das Spiel im ganzen zu betrachten. Ich werde mal versuchen meine Meinung über diesen, wie ich ihn bezeichne "Heultread", zu konkretisieren. 
Was mich zum 1. stört, er redet als würde er stellvertretend für jedermann sprechen. Was ich arrogante Anmaßung finde. Hier nur ein Beispiel: 
_Egal, in welchen Bereich dieses Spiels man seine Zeit steckt, es ist einfach extrem unbefriedigend. _
So zieht es sich wie ein roter Faden durch seinen ganzen Beitrag. 

Desweiteren zeugt die provokante Überschrift auch nicht gerade von Sachlichkeit. 

Weiter ist sein Beitrag gesät von maßlosen Übertreibungen und auch z.T. Unwahrheiten. 
Hier einige Bsp: 
_Jede bessere Randomgruppe kann sämtlichen Raid IDs clearen_ 
will ich sehen 
_Man erinnere sich an Magtheridon, an dem selbst noch Raids, welche T5 clear hatten, lange Zeit regelmäßig gewiped sind _
Vashj/Kael gelegt und an Maggi gestorben ???? Er schreibt zwar man (wie im ganzen Text siehe Punkt 1) ich erinnere mich auf jeden Fall nicht ^^ 

Es gibt viele Spieler, und das ist bei weitem nicht der geringste Teil, welche auf Grund von Beruf und RL weniger Zeit inverstieren können. Das denen gewisser Contend verwährt bleibt gehe ich noch mit, aber deswegen sind das noch lange nicht alles Deppen und Idioten. 

in puncto PvP will ich mich nicht auslassen, da mir da die Erfahrung fehlt. Dennoch fand ich Tausend-Winter mal ganz spassig  

Nur eines merke ich noch an: 
_und generell sollte Blizzard nach 4 Jahren WoW verstanden haben, dass kein gutes PvP System Talente, Skills oder Boni beinhalten kann, in denen die Wort "Chance" oder "Wahrscheinlichkeit" vorkommt. _

Ich sags mal so, jeder gute Rollenspieler (PvP oder nicht) sollte im Laufe der Zeit verstanden haben das, das Auswürfeln der Fähigkeiten im Rahmen der jeweiligen Attribute ein fundamentales Grundprinzip eines jeden Rollenspiels ist, gleich auf welchem Medium es gespielt wird. Wer das nicht verstanden hat soll CS spielen gehen. 

Also um es zusammen zu fassen. Ich habe für meinen Teil mit Wotlk mehr gewonnen als von BC Zeiten verloren. Ich hoffe zugegebener Maßen auch das der neue Contend anspruchsvoller wird und vor allem der Fokus auf AoE deutlich reduziert wird. 

Aber man sollte immer auch die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Wenn ihm das WOW-Prinzip nach vielleicht 4 Jahren/12h am Tag/ 7 Tage die Woche auf deutsch gesagt anstinkt (schäm für den Ausdruck) dann soll er die Konsequenzen ziehn und aufhören. 
Nur leider scheint er doch süchtig zu sein und kann sich, aufgrund der Tatsache das seine Wünsche in anderen Spielen eher noch weniger bedient werden, wohl doch nicht lösen. 

Im übrigen hätte es der Sachlichkeit seines Beitrages gedient wenn er Lösungsansätze und Vorschläge eingebaut hätte. 
z.B. Wie könnte denn Naxx anspruchsvoller aussehen? 
Stattdessen wird nur im Namen vom Rest der Welt rumgejammert. 

Was er tut ist WoW auf höheren Endgamecontend und PvP zu reduzieren, was mich als bekennenden Rollenspieler wütend macht. Dabei wird er nach meiner Einschätzung dem Spiel, welchem er vermutlich 4 Jahre treu die Stange hielt, derart unfair gegenüber das es zum Himmel schreit. Halbwegs hübsch geschrieben hin oder her. 

LG A######


----------



## Omidas (9. Februar 2009)

@ draco82

Finde ich eine sehr schöne Argumentation, wo man eigentlich nur zustimmen
 kann. Aber wie schon oft gesagt, geht es hier hauptsächlich um Raid- und
 Instanz Content. Und dann noch:



draco82 schrieb:


> [...]
> Der Autor sollte vor allem nicht vergessen das WoW momentan das einzigste MMORPG ist was alle Grundpfeiler eines solchen Projektes in ausreichendem Maße bedient.
> -große Spielwelt
> -eine gute Story
> ...



Erstens gibt es auch andere Spiele die so etwas bieten. Hdro, War und
ka in wie weit sich AoC gebessert hat.  Und Zweitens sind Teile des genannt
mit WotlK entweder stehen geblieben oder hat sich sogar verschlechtert.

Die Klassenvielfalt nimmt immer mehr ab, da sich die Klassen nicht nur
im aussehen sondern auch in den Skills immer  mehr annähern.

Das Craftingsystem ist sehr einseitig geworden. Geh mal ins Blizzard Forum
und lies dir mal durch, wie viele Leute Ingi verlernen, weil es sinnfrei wird.
Nun wurde auch noch einerd der wenigen Vorteile (Munition herstellen)
entfernt. Juwe ist der Beruf, den viele jetzt anstreben, weil er die größten
Vorteile bringt. In Instanzen droppen keine Rezepte auf die man sich freuen
kann und Rufrezepte oder Rezepte die man durhc Dailys bekommt sind 
nur bei wenigen vorhanden.

PvP ist das Balancing so schlecht, wie lange nicht mehr

Und über den Endcontetn sind hier 64 Seiten diskutiert worden und im
Blizzard Forum nicht minder viele.

Dem Rest kann ich wie gesagt nur zustimmen die Storyquest sind genial,
aber da würde ich andere MMORPG´s weiter vorne sehen.



Technocrat schrieb:


> Nee, aber es sind keine 50000 von 12 Millionen.



Ich kann bei weitem diese ZAhlen nicht verstehen, die immer und immer 
wieder gennant werden. Wie kommst du darauf? Nur weil es heißt, das
in Classic nur 5% der Leute Naxx Clear hatten oder überhaupt geshen 
haben, muss dieser Wert auch heutzutage gelten? Würde mich eher
die Frage stellen, wie viel % der Raidwilligen Leute haben BT Clear. Und
von denen ist sicher ein großteil Unzufrieden über den zu leichten 
Content. Auch Sunwell werden vielleicht nicht viele durch haben, aber
muss man auch nicht. Man kann so eine Meinung auch haben, wenn
man wie ich nur bis BT 4/9 kam.
Werfe jetzt auch mal so ne Zahl in den Raum 500k sind unzufrieden
und beweise mir jetzt mal das Gegenteil. Wird vielelicht etwas zu hoch
sein, aber denke die 50k sind bei weitem zu niedrig.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> *Kriegt das doch eeeendlich mal in Euren Kopf.*


Nunja, Blizzard verdient das meiste Geld an den Casualgamern. Die Casuals profitieren sicher von den Pros (ihre Guides, ihre Addons), allerdings denke ich, dass WoW kein "Pro-Spiel" mehr ist und es auch nicht wieder werden wird und ich denke nicht, dass die Casuals sich in die Pros versetzen müssen sondern eher, dass die Pros sich mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad anfreunden müssen.... oder eben zu anderen Herrausforderungen in Form von anderen Spielen aufbrechen sollten.


----------



## Stroog (9. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> ...
> Diese (nennen wir sie mal) Pro`s wollen Euch nichts vorschreiben, keine Spielweise, kein irgendwas. Diese Spieler findens zZ. Kacke, weil nach "oben hin" nichts angeboten wird. Nichts mehr oder weniger. Sie sind auch nichts besseres, allerdings auch nichts schlechteres als der typische Casual.
> 
> *Kriegt das doch eeeendlich mal in Euren Kopf.*



Das Problem daran ist das viele aber genau das von sich denken, bzw. das an allen Ecken und Enden raushängen lassen.

Das Problem ist, wie btw in inzwischen jedem Onlinespiel von Counterstrike über WoW bis warscheinlich ICQ Pool, das irgendwelche abgehobenen "Progamer" so eine massive Meinungsbildung und mediale Macht auf die jeweilige Community ausüben, und irgendwelche verpeilten RLOpfer diese dann erstens so anbeten wie irgendwelchen Fussballstars und zweitens - und das ist das eigenlich grösste Problem - denken das diese paar Gestalten ( bei denen Skill ect ja durchaus unbestritten ist, allerdings werden dieses Skilllevel vieleicht maximal 0,01% der Spieler ereichen) die gesammte Community ausmachen. Auch wenn Ich es eigentlich vermeiden wollte - aber z.B. Ensidia ist hier ein schöner Bleistift... 
Ein weiteres WoW spezifisches Problem ist, das irgendwie jeder - leider auch Blizzard denkt das WoW ums Verrecken ein ESL-Titel werden muss. Das ist ja alles schön und gut, allerdings finde ich das für ein MMO(RP)G wie WoW nur noch lächerlich... Wenn Ich dann lese bzw höre das einige in WoW NUR PVP spielen ( wobei ich persönlich PVP nicht generell schlecht finde, nur wie es in WoW gelöst wird ist nicht nur in Hinblick auf die Arena und die ganzen Balanceprobleme ( die Ich hier nicht abstreite) scheisse...) frage ich mich, warum sojemand dann WoW ( was ja ein Fantasygame ist) anfängt und sich nicht z.B. in irgendwelchen Spielen austobt die extra auf den Wettstreit ausgelegt sind....Spass kann es ja nicht sein wenn man den ganzen flamern hier Glauben schenken darf... Überhaupt hat man beim Lesen hier im Forum das Gefühl das die Meisten nur noch aus dem Grund zocken um über das Spiel flamen zu können. 

Und genau  das kotz mich inzwischen auf Übelste an...


----------



## dergrossegonzo (9. Februar 2009)

Es wird der Tag kommen, da haltet ihr die neueste "buffed" "GameStar" o.ä. in euren Händen. Auf dem Cover wird 
das neueste MMO angekündigt und ihr bekommt glasige Augen.

Die Grafik ist der Hammer, das Gameplay das beste von dem ihr je gehört habt und das Raidsystem kling total 
vielversprechend. Ihr könnt eigene tolle Dinge herstellen, Gildenstädte bauen. Familen gründen, Monster züchten...

Was weiß ich alles noch. Alle Freunde wollen es kaufen, die Gilde will es komplett antesten.

Dann werdet ihr es kaufen, spielen und ....

.... innerhalb eines Monates WOW vergessen haben und was noch viel, viel wichtiger ist....

.... WOW keine Träne nachweinen.

Viele Jahre später werdet ihr dann beim Gildenstammtisch auf das Thema kommen.

"Weißt Du noch, World of Warcraft ?"
"Oh ja, das war eine verrückte Zeit. Das man da so lange dran blieb, eigentlich heute unvorstellbar"


----------



## szene333 (9. Februar 2009)

Ich versteh das einfach nicht. 

Warum sollten Leute mit wenig Aufwand das erreichen können, wie Leute, die einen höheren Aufwand haben? In jedem PC-Game ist es nunmal so, dass für gewisse Ziele auch ein entsprechender Aufwand nötig ist. Ich bin z.B. in BC auch nur bis SSC gekommen, weil ich einfach nicht die Zeit hatte. Aber ich war zufrieden. Eigentlich waren alle zufrieden. Die "Pro´s" hatten BT und SW, die anderen reichlich Ini´s darunter. Für jeden war etwas dabei. Sechs Wochen vor dem Addon wurden dann alle Bosse soweit generft, dass dann auch jeder die Möglichkeit hatte, alles zu sehen. Was war falsch an dem System?


----------



## Jack99 (9. Februar 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ich versteh das einfach nicht.
> 
> Warum sollten Leute mit wenig Aufwand das erreichen können, wie Leute, die einen höheren Aufwand haben? In jedem PC-Game ist es nunmal so, dass für gewisse Ziele auch ein entsprechender Aufwand nötig ist. Ich bin z.B. in BC auch nur bis SSC gekommen, weil ich einfach nicht die Zeit hatte. Aber ich war zufrieden. Eigentlich waren alle zufrieden. Die "Pro´s" hatten BT und SW, die anderen reichlich Ini´s darunter. Für jeden war etwas dabei. Sechs Wochen vor dem Addon wurden dann alle Bosse soweit generft, dass dann auch jeder die Möglichkeit hatte, alles zu sehen. Was war falsch an dem System?



Weil: so jeder das sehen konnte woran die MH/Bt bzw SW (das war nach dem patch noch immer noch für jeden erreichbar) Raider lange gearbeitet haben - und das war einfach unfair !


----------



## szene333 (9. Februar 2009)

Jack99 schrieb:


> Weil: so jeder das sehen konnte woran die MH/Bt bzw SW (das war nach dem patch noch immer noch für jeden erreichbar) Raider lange gearbeitet haben - und das war einfach unfair !



Und genau das ist das Problem. Die Pro´s jammern, dass nach dem Nerf alle BT clearen konnten, wofür sie Wochen/Monate gebraucht haben. Die Casulas jammern, dass die Pro´s das bessere Equip haben, weil sie mehr Zeit investieren können.

Aber Fakt ist doch, dass *alle* über Monate Herausforderungen und spass am spielen hatten. Was will man mehr?


----------



## Squiggel (9. Februar 2009)

Und szene333 bringt einfach die passenden Argumente, ich bin völlig seiner Meinung.
Es soll für jeden was dabei sein. Jeder Raid hat Naxx, Sartharion, Maly, Archavon down.
Wer mehr Zeit investiert, soll auch etwas für die harte Arbeit bekommen und nicht wie viele jetzt einfach gelangweilt vom Content noch mehr farmen.
Mitlerweile ist fast jeder auch schon full T7,5 equiped - wenn mann mal in der Vergangenheit stochert, wie lange man für T4 gebraucht hat, nachdem TBC auf dem Markt erschien. @Threadsteller, schöner Text und so ziemlich alles trifft zu.
Meine Meinung, von der mich auch keiner abbringen kann.


----------



## Hishabye (9. Februar 2009)

Squiggel schrieb:


> Und szene333 bringt einfach die passenden Argumente, ich bin völlig seiner Meinung.
> Es soll für jeden was dabei sein. Jeder Raid hat Naxx, Sartharion, Maly, Archavon down.
> Wer mehr Zeit investiert, soll auch etwas für die *harte Arbeit* bekommen und nicht wie viele jetzt einfach gelangweilt vom Content noch mehr farmen.
> Mitlerweile ist fast jeder auch schon full T7,5 equiped - wenn mann mal in der Vergangenheit stochert, wie lange man für T4 gebraucht hat, nachdem TBC auf dem Markt erschien. @Threadsteller, schöner Text und so ziemlich alles trifft zu.
> Meine Meinung, von der mich auch keiner abbringen kann.




So So... Knöpfchen drücken und Maus bewegen ist harte Arbeit...

Schon mal über einen Job auf einer Baustelle nachgedacht?


----------



## szene333 (9. Februar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> So So... Knöpfchen drücken und Maus bewegen ist harte Arbeit...
> 
> Schon mal über einen Job auf einer Baustelle nachgedacht?



Ich muss mal das Forum nach sinnvollen Beiträgen von Dir durchstöbern. Ich glaub nicht, dass ich fündig werde.

Äußere Dich zum Thema oder lass es!!!


----------



## zenturionzi (9. Februar 2009)

Also muss mal sagen ich bin zu HDRO gewechselt  und da gibt es nicht son stress wie bei WoW und das ist richtig gut und keine aggresiven spieler


----------



## Lari (9. Februar 2009)

Squiggel schrieb:


> Es soll für jeden was dabei sein. Jeder Raid hat Naxx, Sartharion, Maly, Archavon down.


Ähm, nö.


> Wer mehr Zeit investiert, soll auch etwas für die harte Arbeit bekommen und nicht wie viele jetzt einfach gelangweilt vom Content noch mehr farmen.


Noch eine größere Itemschere am Ende?


> Mitlerweile ist fast jeder auch schon full T7,5 equiped


Ähm, nö...


----------



## Technocrat (9. Februar 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Aber Fakt ist doch, dass *alle* über Monate Herausforderungen und spass am spielen hatten.



Ich zweifle sehr, das Leute wie die "Pros" irgendeinen Spaß haben - immer wieder und immer immer wieder dieselben Moves machen, tagelang, wochenlang gelich Stunden am Stück hat nichts mit Spaß zu tun, sondern allenfalls mit mißverstandenem Ehrgeiz.


----------



## szene333 (9. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ähm, nö.
> 
> Noch eine größere Itemschere am Ende?
> 
> Ähm, nö...



Was zum Teufel ist daran auszusetzen, dass einige Gamer besseres Equip haben als andere?* Was ???*


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Cyl du bist über 41...kommste dir net wirklich blöd vor in einem Forum rumzuweinen, wo der Altersdurchschnitt
> zwischen 15-30 liegt, dass dein heissgeliebtes Hobby auch für normale Leute erreichbar ist?


Bitte nicht auf diese Art und Weise. Jeder darf hier mitreden, sogar 80-jährigen haben jedes Recht hier Kritik zu üben und ihre Meinung zu sagen.


----------



## Squiggel (9. Februar 2009)

Naja - wenn man den Sinn meines Postings nicht versteht, sollte man auch nicht mit solchen Bemerkungen kommen...
Meine Formulierung war vielleicht etwas grob ausgedrückt, aber trifft durchaus zu. Sollte nur mal eine Verdeutlichung der momentanen Lage in der WoW sein.


----------



## Lari (9. Februar 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Was zum Teufel ist daran auszusetzen, dass einige Gamer besseres Equip haben als andere?* Was ???*


Um was geht es euch denn jetzt? Items? Oder die Herausforderung?

Und warum nicht noch mehr und bessere Items? Schonmal als normalo auf einem PvP Server gespielt? Und dann vonem T7,5 Retri umgeflext worden? Ich glaube nicht...


----------



## Santa_Chief (9. Februar 2009)

Hmm ich bin zu BC Zeiten bis Magtheridon gekommen vor den Nerfs..
Mich hats nicht gestört dass ich ned BT etc raiden konnte - ich denke Blizzard hat bei ihrer "Jeder darf alles" Philosophie zuviel auf Kinder oder ähnliches gehört

Ich habs nämlich schonmal gesagt wenn niemand mehr irgendne Herausforderung hat wo bleibt dann der Spass???

Genau DANN kann man nämlich stundenlang dailys machen oder farmen oder was auch immer wennn alles clear ist...


Wenn die letzte Raidinstanz restlos von grünequipten 78ern gecleart wurde werdet ihr merken dass man Geld nicht essen kann omg dieser Spruch


----------



## bullybaer (9. Februar 2009)

Squiggel schrieb:


> Jeder Raid hat Naxx, Sartharion, Maly, Archavon down.





> Mitlerweile ist fast jeder auch schon full T7,5 equiped - wenn mann mal in der Vergangenheit stochert, wie lange man für T4 gebraucht hat, nachdem TBC auf dem Markt erschien. @Threadsteller, schöner Text und so ziemlich alles trifft zu.



ROFL

Die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Spieler hat bestimmt T 7,5 noch nicht full und vllt grad mal Naxx 10er down.
und wenn ich hier lese *Archavon down*.... LOL, kann ich mirs lachen echt nicht mehr verkneifen. 



> Wer mehr Zeit investiert, soll auch etwas für die harte Arbeit bekommen und nicht wie viele jetzt einfach gelangweilt vom Content noch mehr farmen.



Ich kann nur hoffen, dass die Hardcore Zocker im RL mal die Gelegenheit bekommen durch harte Arbeit was zu erreichen. Dann merkt der eine oder andere vllt mal, dass es sich bei WoW nur um ein Computerspiel handelt in das man einen Haufen Zeit investiert. Ansich verstehe ich aber das Problem, nur leider nicht warum man dauerzockt um den Content möglichst schnell durch zu haben und sich dann beklagt, wenns nichts mehr zu tun gibt. 

Wegen 15-20% aller Spieler, die im RL zu viel Zeit zum zocken haben soll Blizzard alle 3 Monate Content nachschieben? XD


----------



## szene333 (9. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Um was geht es euch denn jetzt? Items? Oder die Herausforderung?



Naja, das eine hängt wohl mit dem anderen zusammen. Höhere Herausforderungen kann man bei WOW nunmal nur mit immer besseren Equip meistern.


----------



## Konov (9. Februar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> So So... Knöpfchen drücken und Maus bewegen ist harte Arbeit...
> 
> Schon mal über einen Job auf einer Baustelle nachgedacht?





szene333 schrieb:


> Ich muss mal das Forum nach sinnvollen Beiträgen von Dir durchstöbern. Ich glaub nicht, dass ich fündig werde.
> 
> Äußere Dich zum Thema oder lass es!!!



Er hat aber Recht...

Man muss nur mal genau in sich selbst hinein hören. Und wenn jeder "Pro" das mal machen würde, dann würde er/sie feststellen, dass sie schlicht und ergreifend die Bedeutung des Wortes Spiel vergessen haben.



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> *Das Spiel (v. althochdt.: spil für &#8222;Tanzbewegung&#8220 ist eine Tätigkeit, die ohne bewussten Zweck zum Vergnügen, zur Entspannung, allein aus Freude an ihrer Ausübung ausgeführt wird.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Im Umkehrschluss sind Tätigkeiten eines Menschen oder eines Tieres kein Spiel sondern ernst, wenn sie erzwungen oder zweckgebunden sind, das heißt unmittelbar der Existenzsicherung, Pflichterfüllung, Notdurft, Suchtbefriedigung, Schadensabwendung oder Schmerzvermeidung dienen.*



Wer ein Spiel, in diesem Fall WoW als Arbeit empfindet, sollte schleunigst in sich hineinhören, wieviel Spass, das Spiel ihm tatsächlich noch bereitet. Für die Meisten "Pro"s ist es viel mehr nur noch eine Selbstbeweihräucherung von zweifelhaftem Wert. Wenn man ein Spiel spielt, und merkt, dass einem irgendwas *nicht gefällt* und es deshalb *keinen Spass* mehr macht, dann sollte man *aufhören*. (es sei denn, man ist Masochistisch veranlagt, auch das wäre bedenklich)
Spielt man *trotzdem *weiter *obwohl einem viele Dinge nicht mehr gefallen*, so ist man mit großer Warscheinlichkeit *süchtig*.

Bitte mal ernsthaft darüber nachdenken. Jeder Therapeut würde dasselbe raten.
Denkt mal darüber nach, in was sich manche Spieler hier reinsteigern. Die Anonymität des Internets bietet zudem eine perfekte Plattform um sich hinter dieser Sucht zu verstecken, ohne sich rechtfertigen zu müssen.

Das böse Erwachen wird dann kommen, wenn man selbst merkt, dass man zuviel Zeit verplämpert hat, weil man seiner Sucht nicht Herr werden konnte...

In diesem Sinne... spielt Computerspiele, aber denkt daran, WIEVIEL...


----------



## Santa_Chief (9. Februar 2009)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Wegen 15-20% aller Spieler, die im RL zu viel Zeit zum zocken haben soll Blizzard alle 3 Monate Content nachschieben? XD



Alle drei Monate hallo weisst du wie lange das ist?
Was arbeitest du in drei Monaten alles ab?
Und Blizzard soll da nicht was leisten?
Mit diesem aufgewärmten Kaffee den sie uns da vor die Füsse geworfen haben sollen wir unseren Durst stillen?
Malygos hat nichma Trash - Archavon ist der Trash nicht die Rede wert - das einzige ist Sartharion und Naxx - und Naxx ist so einfach....


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Naja, das eine hängt wohl mit dem anderen zusammen. Höhere Herausforderungen kann man bei WOW nunmal nur mit immer besseren Equip meistern.


*schwerseufz* Genau, damit die Herrausforderung die man dann kriegt wieder total einfach werdenm sobald man sich das passende Equip zusammengefarmt hat? Irgendwie muss man ja mal anfangen und man muss die Bosse auch mit schlechterem Equip schaffen. Machbar ist es also.


----------



## Disasterpiece (9. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab mit WoW kein problem...mir gefällt es genauso wie vor Lich King. 
Ich kann zwar kaum zocken und hab deswegen erst 2 epics doch darum ist es für mich umso schwerer an Epic ran zu kommen weil es ewig dauert bis ich mal 60000 Ehre hab um mir mal en blaues Teil zu holen. 
Und ein Arenateam zu finden ist sowas von schwierig, das ist das einzig schlechte.
(find ich zumindest) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bullybaer (9. Februar 2009)

Santa_Chief schrieb:


> Alle drei Monate hallo weisst du wie lange das ist?



ROFL



> Was arbeitest du in drei Monaten alles ab?



Im RL oder Ingame? XD



> Und Blizzard soll da nicht was leisten?



Ahnung von Spieleentwicklung und so?

/edit
die arbeiten an Spielen und zocken nicht 24/7



> Mit diesem aufgewärmten Kaffee den sie uns da vor die Füsse geworfen haben sollen wir unseren Durst stillen?
> Malygos hat nichma Trash - Archavon ist der Trash nicht die Rede wert - das einzige ist Sartharion und Naxx - und Naxx ist so einfach....



Ich würde meinen Account kündigen, wenn mir das Spiel zu albern geworden ist. Aber in deinem Fall wärst du vermutlich bei einer Suchtberatung besser aufgehoben ----> www.rollenspielsucht.de   ftw


----------



## Technocrat (9. Februar 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Man muss nur mal genau in sich selbst hinein hören. Und wenn jeder "Pro" das mal machen würde, dann würde er/sie feststellen, dass sie schlicht und ergreifend die Bedeutung des Wortes Spiel vergessen haben.



/signed. Das sagen wir ja hier auf über 60 Seiten, und die Tatsache, das die "Pros" sich immer noch hier aufhalten gibt Deiner These, das sie süchtig sind, Substanz.


----------



## Omidas (9. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Um was geht es euch denn jetzt? Items? Oder die Herausforderung?
> 
> Und warum nicht noch mehr und bessere Items? Schonmal als normalo auf einem PvP Server gespielt? Und dann vonem T7,5 Retri umgeflext worden? Ich glaube nicht...



Zuerst das leichte. Das man mit PvE Equip im Moment im PvP soviel reissen kann ist eher
ein systematischer Fehler, als ein Equipproblem. Muss Blizzard halt ausbaden was sie da
verbrocken und die Spieler gleich mit.

Und zum anderen. Da nicht alle nur dem Schwierigkeitsgrad spielen, wäre es schwer für
eine solche Gilde geht zu verhindern, dass manche fix 10er gehen und sich das gleiche
Equip holen was man im 25iger kriegt, wodurch die 25iger zu leicht werden. Außerdem
gab es ja leider schon zu BC Zeiten Spieler die eine intakte Gilde verlassen haben, nur
weil sie leichter an was ran kommen könnten. Auch Spieler denen man das nie zugetraut
hätte. MAn würde so also auch Abwanderungen verhindern. Man könnte es ja auch so
machen, dass das bessere Equip genauso wie das 10er aussieht und vielleicht nur 1
Sockel mehr hat. Posen würde dann nicht auffallen, weil man eh den unterschied nicht 
bemerkt und wenn man doch mal betrachten macht fällt der Gem mehr den wenigsten
auf. Und es wird ja auch keiner gezwungen nach zu sehen. Das wäre ja schon komisch
von einem Casual, das er alle betrachten würde, nur um zu sehen ob der besser als er
selber ist.



bullybaer schrieb:


> ROFL
> 
> Die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Spieler hat bestimmt T 7,5 noch nicht full und vllt grad mal Naxx 10er down.
> und wenn ich hier lese *Archavon down*.... LOL, kann ich mirs lachen echt nicht mehr verkneifen.



Hast du wohl recht. T7,5 ist übertrieben. Aber T7 haben recht viele doch schon einige Teile.
Und sei es nur über Marken.




bullybaer schrieb:


> Ich kann nur hoffen, dass die Hardcore Zocker im RL mal die Gelegenheit bekommen durch harte Arbeit was zu erreichen. Dann merkt der eine oder andere vllt mal, dass es sich bei WoW nur um ein Computerspiel handelt in das man einen Haufen Zeit investierst. Ansich verstehe ich aber das Problem, nur leider nicht warum man dauerzockt um den Content möglichst schnell durch zu haben und sich dann beklagt, wenns nichts mehr zu tun gibt.



"Harte Arbeit" ist wohl etwas zu viel im Bezug auf WoW. Aber Arbeit passt wohl im allgemeinen
doch. Ist aber genauso wie in jedem anderen Hobby auch. Wenn du z.B Schach spielst, darfst
du dich nicht ärgern das einer bei nem kleinen Kreisturnier weiter kommt nur weil er vorher ein
paar Taktikbücher mit guten Zügen gelesen hat und deswegen besser spielt.
Und der Vergleich hinkt nicht. Macht eigentlich kein Unterschied das WoW  am Computer
gespielt wird und Schach nicht. Beides spielen reale Menschen um Figuren möglichst effektiv
zu bewegen. Und ob man den Gegner oder Mitspieler jetzt direkt neben/vor sich hat, hat eher
eine soziale Komponente als eine die sich aufs Hobby auswirkt.




bullybaer schrieb:


> Wegen 15-20% aller Spieler, die im RL zu viel Zeit zum zocken haben soll Blizzard alle 3 Monate Content nachschieben? XD



Wer sagt den was mit nachschieben. Nur aufeinander aufbauen wär schon Klasse.
In Kara mussten die Tanks und restlichen Leute soweit equipt werden, so dass man erst ein paar Ids
gebraucht hat um Aran rdy zu sein. Und auch für die nächsten Bosse brauchte man immer Equip aus
dem entsprechendem Raid. Das hat halt verhindert, dass man den Content am ersten Tag legt, wie
man es in WotlK schaffen kann. Da kann man alles (außer Malygos?) mit reinem Instanz/Quest/Heroic
Gear legen und brauch nichts aus den Raid Instanzen. Dadurch ist man schnell fertig.
Wäre es aufeinander aufbauend gewesen, wären jetzt zwar auch recht viele Gilden schon durch, aber
es hätte weit länger gedauert und man müsste nicht 2-3 Monate sondern nur 1-2 Monate überbrücken,
was zu weit weniger Frust geführt hätte


----------



## Zerleena (9. Februar 2009)

/sign @Bully

das ist es auf den Punkt gebracht. Ich musste immer herzhaft lachen, wenn hier Leute von "harter Arbeit" in WoW sprechen. Ähem.. *hust* das ist nicht harte arbeit, das einzige was solche Ober-Progamer von den Casuals unterscheidet ist wohl, dass sie mehr Zeit haben bzw. denken dass sie diese haben (keine Freundin/Frau und vielleicht noch Kinder, wohnt noch bei Mama und hat keine Arbeit) und auch keine Verpflichtungen. Denn sonst würden sie auf dem gleichen Level stehen, wären sie RL-technisch mehr eingebunden, wie die Mehrheit der Spieler in WoW.

Wenn man mehr Zeit für das Spiel hat kommt man nunmal auch weiter, ist klar. Man levelt schneller.. naja keine Kunst, wenn man sich 24 Stunden am Tag dafür nehmen kann.

Wie schon angeführt: solche RL-Opfer und Oberpros halten sich für den Maßstab wenn es um den Content geht und denken nun, Blizzard richtet sich nach ihnen obwohl 90% der Gelegenheitsspieler vielleicht durch ihre sozialen und familiären Verpflichtungen eben NICHT die Möglichkeit haben in einer Woche 80 zu sein und alles zu sehen. Warum sollte Blizzard nach wenigen LEuten gehen, nur weil die alles in kurzer Zeit schaffen wollen und sich dann (aus eigener Schuld) langweilen im Spiel statt nach den zahlreichen Kunden die sich Zeit nehmen und auch davon nicht soviel zur Verfügung haben und maximal vielleicht 2-3 Stunden am Tag spielen können. Das ist die große schweigende (und ebenfalls zahlende) Mehrheit.

Mal zum Vergleich (jajaa... natürlich ist nie etwas zum Vergleichen geeignet für manche aber egal) ein Basketball Spielplatz. Dort haben 3 Jahre lang nur die gespielt, die es richtig drauf haben. Nach 3 Jahren sind diese vielleicht schon so gut dass sie es professionell spielen könnten. Die anderen Gegner auf dem Platz in der nähren Umgebung haben se wegeputzt (ok, ja beim BB braucht man auch wirklich Können aber das spielt jetzt mal keine Rolle) und nun kommen aber viele Anfänger regelmäßig. Die haben Arbeit, Kind und Familie und könnnen nicht so oft auf den Platz wie die anderen. Aber nach ner Weile machen die sich breit und haben Spaß auch wenn sie nicht immer gewinnen. Die "Pros" beschweren sich nach und nach dass sie keinerlei Herausforderung haben, gegen die Gelegenheitsspieler anzutreten. Jetzt haben diese nun die Wahl: weiterspielen und vielleicht auch denen helfen die nicht so gut sind (auf WoW bezogen, auch Leute mitzunehmen die keine 4k DPS? machen oder nicht das Megaequip haben) oder sie suchen sich nen anderen Platz, wo sie wieder unter sich sind. Eine andere Option gibts nunmal nicht.


----------



## szene333 (9. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *schwerseufz* Genau, damit die Herrausforderung die man dann kriegt wieder total einfach werdenm sobald man sich das passende Equip zusammengefarmt hat? Irgendwie muss man ja mal anfangen und man muss die Bosse auch mit schlechterem Equip schaffen. Machbar ist es also.



Naja, Equip ist ja nur ein Teil des Ganzen. Die Faktoren für den Erfolg sind neben Equip natürlich auch Skill und Zeit. Aber warum sollte man denen, die den Skill und die Zeit haben, die Herausforderungen verwähren? Versteh ich nicht. Was habe ich als Casual da für Nachteile?


----------



## DonkeyMan (9. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Aktuell? Diese Option für die Pro`s wieder einführen (3 Schwierigkeitsstufe für 5er, bzw schwereren 25er), fertig ist der Lack.



Das wuerde wahrscheinlich am meisten Sinn machen, nur ist Blizzard zu faul dafuer.
Blizzard lenkt das Spiel in richtung Massentauglichkeit und bietet keine Optionen fuer andere. Warum auch, kostet nur Kohle fuer eine kleine Minderheit der Spieler.

Du kannst froh sein, immerhin hattest du als Pro Gamer 4 Jahre lang vollen spass mit WoW.

Bin Rollenspieler und uns hat man nach dem ersten oder zweiten Monat links liegen lassen.

Man sollte meinen mit 41 wir man irgendwann Erwachsen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luciferas (9. Februar 2009)

Es ist nunmal meine meinung zu world of noobcraft immoment!


----------



## Lari (9. Februar 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Naja, Equip ist ja nur ein Teil des Ganzen. Die Faktoren für den Erfolg sind neben Equip natürlich auch Skill und Zeit. Aber warum sollte man denen, die den Skill und die Zeit haben, die Herausforderungen verwähren? Versteh ich nicht. Was habe ich als Casual da für Nachteile?


Ich seh es genau vor mir:
Nach Naxx25 kommt Naxx25 Elite für die Pros. Drops gibts jedoch keine, nur die Instanz ist schwerer. Ihr habt eine Herausforderung, eventuell Erfolge fürs Ego. Und ihr würdet rummaulen.

Wie stellst dir das eigentlich vor? Noch besseres Equip, um dann wiederum noch schneller durch Ulduar zu rushen? Und wieder schneller durch Eiskrone + die unbekannte Raidinstanz? Merkst du eigentlich, wie stumpfsinnig das ganze ist?




> Es ist nunmal meine meinung zu world of noobcraft immoment!


Registriert seit heute, du bist ja bestimmt schon lang dabei... Trittbrettfahrer.


----------



## bullybaer (9. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich der intelligenteste Spruch, bzw Einstellung, findest Du nicht?
> So etwas hört man von Besoffenen am Stammtisch in der Eckkneipe, jedoch wohl zu anderen Themen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin nicht besoffen und sitze auch nicht in der Eckkneipe. Abgesehen davon ist 10er Naxx atm etwas schwieriger als 25er. 
Und wenn Blizzard noch einen Super-Duper-Hardcore Modus einführen würde, dann würdest du und Deinesgleich halt 4 Wochen später als jetzt in den Foren rumheulen, dass ihr den Contetn schon durch habt.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Naja, Equip ist ja nur ein Teil des Ganzen. Die Faktoren für den Erfolg sind neben Equip natürlich auch Skill und Zeit. Aber warum sollte man denen, die den Skill und die Zeit haben, die Herausforderungen verwähren? Versteh ich nicht. Was habe ich als Casual da für Nachteile?


Ich will ihnen die Herrausforderung nicht nehmen, von mir aus können sie noch 20 schwierigere Stufen einführen :> Ich finde es nur komisch, dass man gleichzeitig auch besseres Equip fordert (nicht alle), damit der schwere Kontent dann wieder leichter wird... damit man dann wieder über den zu leichten Kontent nörgeln kann?


----------



## Zerleena (9. Februar 2009)

Ok, mit anderem Platz hab ich vielleicht auch ein anderes Spiel gemeint, auch wenn halt andere Plätze auch nicht wirklich attraktiver sind im Moment.


----------



## Spyflander (9. Februar 2009)

das speil ist langweilig und blöd. Ich spiels trozdem!!! weil ich süchtig bin...


----------



## bullybaer (9. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich will ihnen die Herrausforderung nicht nehmen, von mir aus können sie noch 20 schwierigere Stufen einführen :> Ich finde es nur komisch, dass man gleichzeitig auch besseres Equip fordert (nicht alle), damit der schwere Kontent dann wieder leichter wird... damit man dann wieder über den zu leichten Kontent nörgeln kann?



Ich wäre auf die Reaktionen gespannt, wenn sie die Schwierigkeeitsstufen bekommen würden und es mit T 7,5 bewältigen müssten. 
Ob sie dann wirklich nur wegen der Herausforderung den Content wahrnehmen oder doch nur wegen dem Equip da rein rennen?


----------



## Hishabye (9. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Genau so war das Spielkonzept 3,5 Jahren lang.
> Es war ein Leitersystem, in dem eine Stufe zur nächsten führte.
> Dadurch hat sich das erfolgreichste Online-Game entwickelt.
> 
> ...




Die breite Masse ist immernoch der Gelegenheits-Spieler und der braucht viel länger im Spiel und "langweilit2 sich nicht rum und nörgelt auch nicht so viel in den Foren rum... Und da diese Spieler länger spielen hat Blizzard mehr davon als andauernd auf das Geheule der Pros Rücksicht zu nehmen!

Also ich sehe nirgendwo, dass Blizzard noch mal schnell Kohle machen wollte.

Entweder ich zahl die Abo-gebühr oder nicht?.... Zwingt dich einer dazu?

Und D3 kannste nicht mit WoW vergleichen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (9. Februar 2009)

Wenn man die Sucht-These als Fundament nimmt, stellt sich erstaunliches heraus:

Die "Pro"s wollen und müssen sich von den anderen abheben. Sonst wären sie ja keine "Pro"s. In WoW geschieht das einzig und allein durch die Items. Demzufolge "verlangen" die "Pro"s natürlich auch bessere Items. Denn sonst wären sie ja nur in der Theorie besser und nicht in der Praxis. (Betrachten, Posen...)

Das Problem bei der ganzen Sache ist, die "Pro"s sind oftmals von der Sucht schon derartig stark betroffen, dass sie ihren eigenen Irrglauben gar nicht mehr erkennen. Da hilft dann nur noch psychologische bzw. therapeutische Hilfe. Denn wer lässt sich schon gern sagen, dass er/sie süchtig ist? 
Denn wenn meine These stimmt, würde sich der Großteil sowieso schämen, anderer Leute Hilfe anzunehmen, denn für sie selbst ist es ja in Ordnung - bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo sie ihr Fehlverhalten bemerken. Und dann ist es für die Betroffenen natürlich umso schlimmer.

In WoW einzuloggen, den schwierigsten Content zu schaffen und mehr oder weniger gut belohnt zu werden durch die Items ist ein Suchtprinzip. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Im Grunde müssten sich die "Pro"s nicht mal schämen, denn es ist sicherlich einfach Menschlich einem solchen Suchtprinzip zum Opfer zu fallen.

Nur die Sucht zu erkennen und sich selbst herauszuhelfen, das ist meist das Unmögliche. Deshalb tun mir all diese Spieler so leid, die ihre Sucht nur gemäßigt befriedigen können, weil WotLK im Moment nur "ködert". Als es in BC sämtliche Raidinstanzen gab, war das Suchtprinzip auf seiner Höchstleistung. Das wird bei WotLK noch etwas dauern, aber jeder von jenen süchtigen "Pro"s wird darauf warten.

Das hat die Vergangenheit bereits mehrfach gezeigt. Und es ist traurig, dass das Spiel WoW nur mehr als Suchtobjekt missbraucht wird. Denn das Suchtobjekt orientiert sich immer am Konsumenten selbst. Die Tatsache, dass es Cannabis gibt, macht niemanden süchtig. Aber die Tatsache, dass es Leute konsumieren, macht süchtig. Die Spieler selbst sind der Fehler. Nicht WoW...


----------



## bullybaer (9. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Genau so war das Spielkonzept 3,5 Jahren lang.
> Es war ein Leitersystem, in dem eine Stufe zur nächsten führte.
> Dadurch hat sich das erfolgreichste Online-Game entwickelt.
> 
> ...



Du vergisst, dass die breite Masse, dein ehemaliges Leitersystem finanziert hat. Sie sollen dann ein Spiel finanzieren, indem nur Progamer mit zuviel Freizeit was erreichen können.

Desweiteren hat erfolgreiches Raiden hautpsächlich mit dem Faktor Zeit zu tun und nicht mit spielerischem Können.
ich z.B. kenne merh als nur 1 Spieler, die weitaus besser equipt sind als meine Chars. Aber nicht weil sie besser spielen, sondern wegen Arbeitslosikeit und sie Zeit haben den ganzen Tag vor dem Spiel hängen.


----------



## bullybaer (9. Februar 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn man die Sucht-These als Fundament nimmt, stellt sich erstaunliches heraus:
> 
> Die "Pro"s wollen und müssen sich von den anderen abheben. Sonst wären sie ja keine "Pro"s. In WoW geschieht das einzig und allein durch die Items. Demzufolge "verlangen" die "Pro"s natürlich auch bessere Items. Denn sonst wären sie ja nur in der Theorie besser und nicht in der Praxis. (Betrachten, Posen...)
> 
> ...



/SIGN


----------



## Technocrat (9. Februar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Also ich sehe nirgendwo, dass Blizzard noch mal schnell Kohle machen wollte.



Im Gegenteil: dadurch das sie den Gelegenheitsspielern zu Gefallen sind zeigen sie, das sie langfristig Kohle machen wollen. An Leuten, die in 4 Wochen den Content "durchhaben" kann Blizzard kein Interesse haben - man möchte ja, das möglichst lange das Abo verlängert wird.


----------



## grimmjow (9. Februar 2009)

Der Content ist nur so lange leicht, so lange man sich keine Herausforderungen stellt..

Wieso mal nicht Naxx mit 20 Leuten versuchen? Bestimmte Equipteile ablegen und/oder auf ein paar wichtige Sachen wie buffs etc verzichten?

Ich weiß nicht wieso jeder rumnörgelt.. so lang man sich irgendwie Ziele setzt und versucht etwas mal "anders" anzugehen, ist WoW mit Sicherheit nicht so langweilig wie alle sagen.

Wenn alle stur nach Guides etc gehen, dann ist das doch kein Wunder.


----------



## Kwatamehn (9. Februar 2009)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Du vergisst, dass die breite Masse, dein ehemaliges Leitersystem finanziert hat. Sie sollen dann ein Spiel finanzieren, indem nur Progamer mit zuviel Freizeit was erreichen können.
> 
> Desweiteren hat erfolgreiches Raiden hautpsächlich mit dem Faktor Zeit zu tun und nicht mit spielerischem Können.
> ich z.B. kenne merh als nur 1 Spieler, die weitaus besser equipt sind als meine Chars. Aber nicht weil sie besser spielen, sondern wegen Arbeitslosikeit und sie Zeit haben den ganzen Tag vor dem Spiel hängen.




Und selbige, dann so ernannte Progamer, sind es die bei jedem kleinsten Nerf ebenso schreien, buhuuuhuu, meine Klasse/Skillung ist tot, ich kündige mein Abo.

Nur um dann entweder umzuskillen und/oder mit einem ihrer zig Twinks eine andere Klasse weiterzuspielen, die dann die DPS-Könige sind.


Gutes Equip und der zu hohe DMG-Output einiger (oder viell. gar aller) Klassen mom. führt zu einfachem Content.

Weniger gutes Equip oder einfach weniger DMG aller Klassen (und so wie ich das sehe wird die nerf-Keule ordentlich geschwungen in nächster Zeit zB bei derzeitigen viel zu hohen Manareg schon wie angekündigt - weil mit Können hat das nix zu tun einfach Overheal durchzucasten oder alle Spells durchgehend auf CD halten ohne sich um Mana sorgen zu müssen).


Auf der einen Seite heulen weil der Content zu einfach/langweilig ist und auf der anderen Seite heulen wenn man mal durch Nerf weniger Schaden macht, ist irgendwie paradox.


----------



## mommel (9. Februar 2009)

das wow im sterben liegt und alles zu leicht wissen wir ja zu genüge aber was vieeeel schlimmer ist ist das pushing daisies abgesetzt wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szene333 (9. Februar 2009)

mommel schrieb:


> das wow im sterben liegt und alles zu leicht wissen wir ja zu genüge aber was vieeeel schlimmer ist ist das pushing daisies abgesetzt wurde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das läuft doch?


----------



## Rolandos (9. Februar 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Naja, Equip ist ja nur ein Teil des Ganzen. Die Faktoren für den Erfolg sind neben Equip natürlich auch Skill und Zeit. Aber warum sollte man denen, die den Skill und die Zeit haben, die Herausforderungen verwähren? Versteh ich nicht. Was habe ich als Casual da für Nachteile?



Ich kann dazu nur sagen >LOL<
Equip ist nur ein Teil des Ganzen -gut-, und du hast genug Zeit und Skill und willst eine Herrausforderung-OK-.
Dann mache dir eine Herrausforderung, da gibt es ein paar Möglichkeiten.
1. Ziehe deinem Avatar den lila Kram aus und grünen Kram an, dann hast du deine Herrausforderung.
2. Gehe nicht mit einem eingespielten Team los, sondern Randoms, das ist nicht nur eine Herrausforderung sondern auch sehr spannend.
3. Führe eine Gruppe, die sich gerade zusammen gefunden hat und grün-blau ist, solange bis sie alle Inis clear hat.

Komme jetzt nicht mit neuen Bossen und Taktiken ist eh Schwachsinn, da die Bosse keine eigene künstliche Intelligenz haben sondern sich immer gleich verhalten, ist das auch keine Herrausforderung. Paarmal zuschauen und er liegt auch. 
Und wenn man sich mit Equip immer besser ausrüsten kann, ist ein Bosskampf am Ende auch keine wirkliche Herrausforderung mehr.

Wow war eigendlich nie eine Herrausforderung.


----------



## Stroog (9. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil: dadurch das sie den Gelegenheitsspielern zu Gefallen sind zeigen sie, das sie langfristig Kohle machen wollen. An Leuten, die in 4 Wochen den Content "durchhaben" kann Blizzard kein Interesse haben - man möchte ja, das möglichst lange das Abo verlängert wird.




Und wo genau ist hierran das Problem? Blizzard ist ein Konzern der Milliarden (1000 Millionen) Dollar mit WoW verdient, auch wenn Ich die veröffentlichten Zahlen teilweise auch für "beschönigt" einschätze.

Ich könnte mich jedes mal wenn Ich irgendwas von "Blizzard ist geldgeil" ect. lese förmlich schlapplachen. Und zwar darüber das Einige immer wieder denken Blizz ist die Wohlfahrt und macht das Ganze aus purer Nächstenliebe. Bei denen geht es wie bei jedem anderen normalen Konzern nur um das was unter den Strich steht, und das ist nunmal ein möglichst hoher Gewinn.  Aber das kapieren die meisten von diesen Opfern, die zwar immer wieder flamen wie scheisse doch alles ist, aber trotzdem 24/7 irgendwo in ner Hauptstadt rumgammeln, obwohl ihnen langweilig ist ( alleine dabei würde ich mir regelmässig an den Kopf packen...) nicht.  Wenn Ihr wirklich was ändern wollt - kommt von Eurer Sucht runter und kündigt das Abo... aber selbst das wird niemanden, inklusive Blizz jucken...


----------



## leonce2 (9. Februar 2009)

Denke genauso, das WoW seinen Zenit überschritten hat. Der Wechsel der bisher bewährten Spielstrategie in Richtung grober Vereinfachung des Content und  Angleichung der Klassen, Abwertung der Berufe usw. wird über kurz oder lang zu einem marginalen Rückgang der Spielerzahlen und des allgemeinen Niveaus führen. Letztendlich ist das sogar zu begrüssen,  das Einzigartige verschwindet so nach und nach aus dem Spiel und damit auch der Suchtfaktor. WoW wird beliebig. Ich bin mir sicher, auch die Gelegenheitsspieker wird das so nach und nach abwandern lassen .  Blizzard ist halt durch seinen Erfolg grenzenlos hochmütig geworden, meint nicht mehr auf die User hören zu müssen und merkt nicht, das sie ihr Spiel gerade mit der Brechstange zerlegen.


----------



## Kwatamehn (9. Februar 2009)

leonce2 schrieb:


> Blizzard ist halt durch seinen Erfolg grenzenlos hochmütig geworden, meint nicht mehr auf die User hören zu müssen und merkt nicht, das sie ihr Spiel gerade mit der Brechstange zerlegen.




Du kannst dir verdammt sicher sein, dass sie ihre Statistiken (sollte duch das Acheivement-System jedem klar sein) genauesten auswerten, Umfragen durchführen, User-Acceptance-Test,etc....


Bei so einem Konzern/Unternehmen sind Surveys das A und O. Und genau das will in eure Köpfe nicht rein, dass Leute die zig Stunden die Woche spielen, alles an Content durch haben bzw. Full-Epic equipt sind, alle Qs gemacht haben,überall ehrfürchtig sind, etc in der ABSOLUTEN Unterzahl sind.


Das ist einfach wirtschaftliches Denken Kosten-/Nutzen-Lakulation - wenn auch nicht so übertrieben - wie in anderen Konzernen:

Hast du Kunden, die dir in Summe kaum Kohle bringen, aber Arbeit/Zeit kosten, verzichte lieber auf diese Kunden, bzw. setze keine übertriebenen Bemühungen ein.


----------



## bullybaer (9. Februar 2009)

leonce2 schrieb:


> Denke genauso, das WoW seinen Zenit überschritten hat. Der Wechsel der bisher bewährten Spielstrategie in Richtung grober Vereinfachung des Content und  Angleichung der Klassen, Abwertung der Berufe usw. wird über kurz oder lang zu einem marginalen Rückgang der Spielerzahlen und des allgemeinen Niveaus führen. Letztendlich ist das sogar zu begrüssen,  das Einzigartige verschwindet so nach und nach aus dem Spiel und damit auch der Suchtfaktor. WoW wird beliebig. Ich bin mir sicher, auch die Gelegenheitsspieker wird das so nach und nach abwandern lassen .  Blizzard ist halt durch seinen Erfolg grenzenlos hochmütig geworden, meint nicht mehr auf die User hören zu müssen und merkt nicht, das sie ihr Spiel gerade mit der Brechstange zerlegen.



Nicht das Konzept mit den 10er/25er Raids ist mit dran schuld. Es nehmen mehr Spieler denn jeh an Raids teil. Und genau das ist das Problem für diejenigen, die das Bedürfnis haben sich von der Masse abheben zu wollen. Ein T 7,5 Teil ist halt nichts Besonderes mehr. das ist hauptsächlich das Problem der Progamer. 

Die Angleichung der Klassen hat ihren Ursprung hauptsächlich im Arena-PvP. Und PvP. das ist der Teil in WoTLK, den Blizzard zugegebener Maßen verhunzt hat.


----------



## Fray_2010 (9. Februar 2009)

tag leute......

ich werd euch mal erklären wie das ganze aus meiner sicht aussiht.....

wow-ist ein sehr zeit intensives spiel und ich verbringe meist zu viel zeit vor dem rechner wenn ich von der arbeit nachhausekomme ist meist der erste weg zum rechner mal sehen was es neus gibt auf der Gilden-HP oder in diversen Foren.
irgendwann  denk ich mir dann meist ich sollte noch was anderes erledigen und mache noch schnell dinge wie einkaufen wäsche machen usw.....
dann logg ich mich so gegen18:00 oder19:00 uhr ein und spiele dann meist so bis0:00oder 01:00 uhr am wochenende siht das noch schlimmer aus ich steh so gegen 10:00 uhr auf mach frühstück und dann ab vor dem rechner und das dann bis morgens um 04:00 oder länger.....

das schlimme daran ist das es immer noch leute gibt die bedeutend mehr on sind alls ich .......
wie die das machen würd ich gerne wissen ich versuche es nun immr so wow-freie tage einzulegen das klappt auch meist wenn ich dann mal weg gehe mit ein paar freunden oder kollegen..nur wenn ich zuhause bin kann ich die finger nicht vom rechner lassen.....(ja bevor ihr flammt..mir ist kalr das das suchtverhelten ist.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

wie gesagt das sschlimme ist nur ich bin bei den leuten die ich online kenne  immer noch ein durchschnitt's spieler...den vile sind um einiges länger on alls ich und manche oder auch viel könne vermutlich auch ein wenig besser soielen alls ich..aber das ist ein anders thema....

das ganze war nun ein wnig übertriben erkärt aber so siht das nun mal aus und ich denke den meisten anderen wird es auch so gehn.....

und sollange es so leute gibt wird wow noch lange lange da sein.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg
Fary_2010


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Februar 2009)

*schnarch* Diese Immergleichen Threats sind doch total langweilig. Wenn bei einem Spiel was 11Millionen Leute spielen, 1% grad keine Lust hat und sagen wir mal 50% von denen ihre Meinung in einem Forum kundtuen müssen, dann hat man schon 55000 Leute die sich gegenseitig das Spiel für tot erklären. Und das schlimmste ist alle meinen sie haben Recht. Leute ihr seht die Dimensionen einfach nicht. 
meine Meinung. 
Ich hab kein Problem damit das ich als Causal schon Naxx war in WotLK. Damahls Pre-Bc hab ich jedes Wochenende geraidet um da reinzukommen, irgendwann muss mit dem Wahnsinn mal Schluß sein.


----------



## bullybaer (9. Februar 2009)

Fray_2010 schrieb:


> tag leute......
> 
> ich werd euch mal erklären wie das ganze aus meiner sicht aussiht.....
> 
> ...



Endlich mal einer, der es zugibt und die Sache mal ehrlich so beschreibt, wie sie ist. 

Mit Patch 3.1, der bald kommt (März oder so), kommt bald Ulduar, dann ist erst mal wieder Ruhe. Dann nach 4 Wochen haben das die Pros wieder auf Farmstastus für Ihre Twinks, so dass das Geheule wieder von vorne losgeht. XD


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Und Du willst diesen Sinn nun in Frage stellen?


Ich stelle nicht den Sinn in Frage sondern die Aussage vieler Spieler, wie z.B. "Wir wollen nicht mit unserem Equip prahlen, wir wollen nur eine Herausforderung". Gleichzeitig wird dann aber wieder besseres Equip gefordert, da damit die Herausforderung dann wieder leichter zu meistern ist.

Ich meine Naxxramas ist gerade erst die erste Raidinstanz. Sie wurde von vorn herein als leicht angekündtigt und nun ist man überrascht, dass es auch wirklich leicht ist? Der Contentpatch kommt bald und wenn man es ruhig angehen läßt, dann wird er auch ein wenig reichen. Jemandem, der 12/7 spielt, wird der Kontent nie reichen....


----------



## Technocrat (9. Februar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Du kannst dir verdammt sicher sein, dass sie ihre Statistiken (sollte duch das Acheivement-System jedem klar sein) genauesten auswerten, Umfragen durchführen, User-Acceptance-Test,etc....
> Bei so einem Konzern/Unternehmen sind Surveys das A und O. Und genau das will in eure Köpfe nicht rein, dass Leute die zig Stunden die Woche spielen, alles an Content durch haben bzw. Full-Epic equipt sind, alle Qs gemacht haben,überall ehrfürchtig sind, etc in der ABSOLUTEN Unterzahl sind.
> Das ist einfach wirtschaftliches Denken Kosten-/Nutzen-Lakulation - wenn auch nicht so übertrieben - wie in anderen Konzernen:
> Hast du Kunden, die dir in Summe kaum Kohle bringen, aber Arbeit/Zeit kosten, verzichte lieber auf diese Kunden, bzw. setze keine übertriebenen Bemühungen ein.




Das wäre ja auch zu peinlich, wenn man zugeben müßte, das man sich selber überflüssig/unerwünscht geraidet hat...


----------



## Drektanus (9. Februar 2009)

Guten Tag

WoW liegt im sterben?
Nein!Dafür gibt es noch zu viele Spieler die es toll finden auf das Max. Lvl zu kommen,anschließend Gold zu farmen und dann entweder mit irgendwelchen Rnd-Grp durch Heroics gehen und dann auf alles need machen egal ob need vorliegt oder nicht um dann noch 1-2 items zu looten.Oder die ihr Geld dann irgendwelchen Gilden andrehen damit diese die Spieler dann durch Heroics "ziehen" damit man auch ja Full-Epic ist wenn man das erste mal Naxx mitgehen will.
Wo ist da der Spaß?
Früher hat man sich 3 Mal die Woche meistens sogar öfter Abends für 3 Stunden getroffen in den Gilden und ist dann diese 3 Std an einem Boss gewiped und dass meistens locker mal 2-3 Wochen.
Und trotzdem waren viele Spieler zufriedener als Heute wo man fast alle Bosse nach dem 3 spätestens aber nach dem 5-6 Try down hat.
Die nächste Frage.Wieso ist das wohl so?
Weil damals ein richtiger Zusammenhalt in einer Gilde bestand.Da hat nicht einer gesagt "Oh scheiße da war doch tatsächlich einer unter so und soviel DPS den können wir absolut nicht gebrauchen" da hat man noch wirklich versucht Taktiken auszudenken wobei es dann nicht unbedingt auf den DPS ankam.
Damals musste man sich diese Taktiken aber auch noch ausdenken. Ich weiß nicht wie lange es her ist dass ich in einem Raid gelesen hab "Wir brauchen unbedingt einen Mage zum Sheepen".
Keine Ahnung ob mir das nur so vorkommt aber irgendwie sieht WoW momentan so aus als wäre jede einzelne Taktik egal und mann macht einfach nur Dmg auf alles was sich angreifen lässt und gut ist.
Kein Wunder das nahezu jede gute Gilde irgendwann auseinander bricht weil 2-3 Spieler mal eine Woche nicht ihre gewohnte Leistung gebracht haben von min. 3k DPS.Oder der tank bei einem solchen DMG dann die Aggro verloren hat.Oder der Healer den Schaden nicht wegheilen konnte.
Man muss aber auch sagen:Es ist lächerlich das man schon durch die ersten Quest in Northend Waffen mit mehr Zaubermacht bekommt als z.B. beim Prinz in Kara.
Und wenn ich dann seh das bei den besten Bossen in Northend Waffen mit über 400!!! Zaubermacht droppen,dann muss man auch sagen "Wofür sollen wir uns 1 Stunde vor Raidbeginn hinsetzen TS anmachen und ne Taktik überlegen wenn sowieso jeder unserer DD`s 3000k DPS macht, der Healer den Tank aufgrund seiner 2k Zaubermacht immer Overhealt obwohl der Tank 40k+ life hat.
Das Spiel ist absolut witzlos,weil das Verhältnis Stärke des Equips zu Stärke der Bosse und Trashs in keinem vernünftigen Verhältnis mehr stehen.
Und wenn ich dann noch lese das ein Boss aus Naxx HERO mit nur 2 Spielern gelegt wurde,muss ich mich auch mal fragen "Ist da eventuell etwas schief gelaufen" 
Klar werden jetzt einige wieder sagen "Ja das war doch nur die Ausnahme.Das waren sicherlich 2 Oberskiller die man bestimmt auch im PVP nicht besiegen kann.
Klar waren bestimmt Gott und Chuck Norris.
Das kann einfach nicht angehen das man Bosse einer der schwierigsten Raids mit 2 Mann legt.
Auch wenn jetzt bestimmt wieder kommt "Mimimimimi" oder "Hör auf zu Flame!".Dazu sag ich einfach nur "Denkt mal über den ersten Text des Threads und über diesen Text ernsthaft nach und bewertet ganz für euch selber:Ist das gut das mittlerweile jeder Kack-Noob full-Epic ist oder müsste doch etwas geändert werden?"
Danke für euer Interesse
Drektanus


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (9. Februar 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Ich kann dazu nur sagen >LOL<
> Equip ist nur ein Teil des Ganzen -gut-, und du hast genug Zeit und Skill und willst eine Herrausforderung-OK-.
> Dann mache dir eine Herrausforderung, da gibt es ein paar Möglichkeiten.
> 1. Ziehe deinem Avatar den lila Kram aus und grünen Kram an, dann hast du deine Herrausforderung.
> ...


4. Die Herausforderung von WoW, von jedem MMo ist gerade nur solange zu spielen wie es einem die RL-Zeit ermöglicht. 
Im Übrigen besteht ein noch größerer Druck einer "Kommunity" innerhalb des Jobs ständig länger als die abgemachte Zeit an einem Computer zu arbeiten. Aber ich möchte jetzt nicht gerade den arbeitenden Leuten Sucht danach unterstellen, weil "Unterstellen von Etwas" (in der Mehrzahl ausgeführter Rufmord) gerade "rethorische Mode" ist und als sachlcihe Diskussion gilt. Es ist eine Frage der Zeit, wann noch mehr erkennen, daß sie über ihr Zeitlimit spielen und daraus die Konsequenzen ziehen. Aber die Konsequenz mit WoW aufzuhören ist nur eine davon und nur ein Weglaufen vor dieser Art Druck. Ausserdem wird doch seit Jahren abwechslungsreich gestaltet und damit das Prinzip eines guten Spiels mit höhen und Tiefen der Spielmotiviation verschiedener Spielarten geboten (damit meine ich nicht, daß ca. 10 Bosse der Ursprungsgeschicht inzwischen schon Kultstatus haben nochmal für ne neue Ini herhalten zu müsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Technocrat (9. Februar 2009)

Drektanus schrieb:


> Nein!Dafür gibt es noch zu viele Spieler die es toll finden auf das Max. Lvl zu kommen,anschließend Gold zu farmen und dann entweder mit irgendwelchen Rnd-Grp durch Heroics gehen und dann auf alles need machen egal ob need vorliegt oder nicht um dann noch 1-2 items zu looten.Oder die ihr Geld dann irgendwelchen Gilden andrehen damit diese die Spieler dann durch Heroics "ziehen" damit man auch ja Full-Epic ist wenn man das erste mal Naxx mitgehen will.
> Wo ist da der Spaß?



Stimmt, das macht auch keinen. Allerdings geht es darum in einem MMORPG auch nicht.


----------



## Drektanus (9. Februar 2009)

> Stimmt, das macht auch keinen. Allerdings geht es darum in einem MMORPG auch nicht.



Klar das weiß ich das es darum nicht geht,du weist es anscheinend auch.Und trotzdem gibt es genug Leute die das machen,weil sie sich für toll halten wenn sie full-Epic sind


----------



## zenturionzi (9. Februar 2009)

In dem Spiel sind doch eh nur diese verdammten Hartz4 empfänger denen sollte das geld entzogen weden damit sie das spiel überhaupt nicht spielen können und sich lieber mal Arbeit suchen sollen


----------



## Omidas (9. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich stelle nicht den Sinn in Frage sondern die Aussage vieler Spieler, wie z.B. "Wir wollen nicht mit unserem Equip prahlen, wir wollen nur eine Herausforderung". Gleichzeitig wird dann aber wieder besseres Equip gefordert, da damit die Herausforderung dann wieder leichter zu meistern ist.
> 
> Ich meine Naxxramas ist gerade erst die erste Raidinstanz. Sie wurde von vorn herein als leicht angekündtigt und nun ist man überrascht, dass es auch wirklich leicht ist? Der Contentpatch kommt bald und wenn man es ruhig angehen läßt, dann wird er auch ein wenig reichen. Jemandem, der 12/7 spielt, wird der Kontent nie reichen....



Zum ersten Punkt habe ich ausführlich schon was paar Seiten zvor geschrieben.
Aber im allgemeinen würde ich es mal als menschliche Schwäche bezeichnen.
Ohrensammle hat mal im einen Thread zugegeben, das man eine Trennung 10er leicht
und 25er schwer nicht machen kann, weil sonst die Casuals neidischs aufs Equip sein 
würden.
Ich sage, man müsste eine (wenn auch winzig kleine) Trennung vom Equip haben, da
die Versuchung bei einigen sicher groß wäre zu cheaten weil ein Boss sich etwas zieht
und dann doch mal etwas mit gleich gutem 10er Gear nach zu helfen.
Und außerdem wäre die 25iger ja auch auf das bessere Equip angepasst und aufbauend
schwer, so dass man diese Items auch brauchen würde

Zum zweiten. Wenn Blizzard morgen verkünden würde, das Arthas und die Eiskronen-
zitadelle im Schwierigkeitsgrad von BT liegt würde viele unzufriedenen wieder ruhig
gestellt werden. Aber im Moment muss man ja befürchten das es auf oder unter SSC
TK Niveau liegt wie Blizzard im Moment handelt. Naxx war in etwan Schattenlaby Hero
und Ulduar wird Kara? Reine Befürchtung,ber da sich keiner dazu äußert und es immer
noch Achievments geben wird Bosse in Unterbesetzung zu legen wird es sicher realität


----------



## Qwalle (9. Februar 2009)

wie es sich zum massen-mimimi entwickelt ^^

er bringt halt argumente.
der großteil der antworten ist einfach nur flame ...


"mimimi, er kritisiert mein lieblingsspiel ! mimimi"


furchtbar.
anstatt zu diskutieren wird geflennt - herrlich ^^


----------



## Kwatamehn (9. Februar 2009)

Drektanus schrieb:


> Früher hat man sich 3 Mal die Woche meistens sogar öfter Abends für 3 Stunden getroffen in den Gilden und ist dann diese 3 Std an einem Boss gewiped und dass meistens locker mal 2-3 Wochen.
> Und trotzdem waren viele Spieler zufriedener als Heute wo man fast alle Bosse nach dem 3 spätestens aber nach dem 5-6 Try down hat.



Es gibt genug Gilden und gildenlose Spieler die nichtmal den "nornmalen" Conent durchhaben, zB an Maly wipen, von Sartharion mit Adds ganz zu schweigen. Brauchst dir nur paar Statistiken auf wowjitsu und Konsorten ansehen oder wenn dir fad ist, Erfolge mit paar Typen die grad im aH stehen vergleichen.



> Weil damals ein richtiger Zusammenhalt in einer Gilde bestand.Da hat nicht einer gesagt "Oh scheiße da war doch tatsächlich einer unter so und soviel DPS den können wir absolut nicht gebrauchen" da hat man noch wirklich versucht Taktiken auszudenken wobei es dann nicht unbedingt auf den DPS ankam.
> Damals musste man sich diese Taktiken aber auch noch ausdenken. Ich weiß nicht wie lange es her ist dass ich in einem Raid gelesen hab "Wir brauchen unbedingt einen Mage zum Sheepen".



Nur weil du ev. in deiner Gilde keinen Zusammenhalt hast - bedeutet das nicht, dass es bei allen anderen so aussieht.
Auch wenn man mit nem Durchschnittsraid Naxx clearen kann, heisst das nicht dass alle Durchschnittsraids und/oder Randomruns Naxx in 3-4 Std komplett clearen können/tun und somit noch lang nciht, dass alle die besten Teile schon haben.

Ja - man kommt relativ einfach an gutes Equip, aber das war mit BC und Einführung de rHeros/Marken nicht anders....

wieviele Leute/Randoms haben denn schon vor Patch-Nerf Gruppen für "schnellen Markenrun durch Kara" gesucht?

Ja, früher kam´s teilweise mehr auf CC an - das mag stimmen. Einfach schon weil Tanks es bei mehreren Mobs schwerer hatten und nicht alle so gut bomben konnten wie jetzt teilweise. Daran wird tw. schon was geändert (Salve-Nerf z

Taktiken ausdenken? Von wann früher redest du? Beta-Phase? Weil relativ schnell nachher gab es genug Foren wo Taktiken bis ins kleinste Detail erklärt worden sind.

Und ohne Taktiken wirst du auch jetzt nicht weiter kommen - ich will sehen wie egal diese Taktiken angeblich wirklich sind, wie man zB bei Heigan einfach stehen bleibt,bei Anub die kompletten Melees im Raid beim Schwarm an ihm bleiben, wie man bei Sapphiron ebenso einfach im Blizzard stehenbleibt, sich nicht um Deep Breath sorgt,etc. Ich will sehen welcher Heiler den Raid heilt, der bei Thaddius den Polaritätenwechsel ignoriert, ich will den Try sehen wo man bei Gluths die Zombies ignoriert,den Try wo in Maly´s 2. Phase keiner sich um die Schilde kümmert,bei Sartharion der Raid sich nicht um die Tsunamis kümmert,usw.

und ich war teilweise mit Randoms, die einigen dieser Dinge schlicht gescheitert sind,ich war mit Randoms in so nem einfachen 25er Raid wie AK, wo der enrage gegangen ist udn alle weggeputzt hat,und und und....

Auf der einen Seite gibts die, die meinen alle sind so overpowered, machen wahnsinns DMG und und und, auf der anderen Seite wird bei jedem noch so kleinen Nerf geheult und gibt es so Threads wie Noobs rushen WoW, war letztens mit nem DDler im Raid der machte nur 2k DPs usw,usf....

Denk mal über diesen kausalen Zusammenhang nach, hmmm? Vielleicht istßs nicht bei allen so wie bei dir oder wie du dir das denkst?



> Quest in Northend Waffen mit mehr Zaubermacht bekommt als z.B. beim Prinz in Kara.



Genauso wie man für die ersten paar Quests in BC weit besseres Equip bekommen hat....und damals war es noch viel extremer.

Und was ist jetzt daran schlimm? 



> Dazu sag ich einfach nur "Denkt mal über den ersten Text des Threads und über diesen Text ernsthaft nach und bewertet ganz für euch selber:Ist das gut das mittlerweile jeder Kack-Noob full-Epic ist oder müsste doch etwas geändert werden?"
> Danke für euer Interesse




Nein, es ist nicht schlimm...und jetzt?

Mir ist wichtig, was ICH geschafft hab, wieviel Spass ICH habe, was ICH in meinen Augen erreicht hab....ob ich damit der beste oder schlechteste bin, ist mir sowas von egal.

Hast du nen leichten Geltungsdrang, einer derjenigen die vorm AH stehend rumposen?^^


----------



## SanjiCard (9. Februar 2009)

Dazu muss man auch wissen von welcher Website das kommt und gleichsam von einem Kerl der Tag aus Tag ein keine anderen Sorgen im Leben zu haben scheint als das ihm Naxxramas als blanker Raidkontent zu einfach ist. Über WoW darf man sich ärgern, zumal da viel ziemlich falsch läuft zurzeit (wie ich finde) aber der kann ja kein Thema und keine Änderrung abgreifen ohne sich darüber zu beschweren das alles "Casuall-freundlicher" wird. So nachdem Motto "Mein Klopapier ist Normal. Casual. Wie der WoW-Raidkontent." 

...würd ich nichtmal viel drauf geben OBWOHL man nicht leugnen kann das der Text tatsächlich einen Funken wahrheit enthält was viele Dinge betrifft. Blizzard fährt auf einigen falschen Schienen und sollte endlich wieder auf die alte Spur wechseln statt einfach nur an Geschwindigkeit zuzulegen. Allerdings finde ich es ist trotzdem noch weit weit entfernt davon "im sterben zu liegen" und wie man so schön sagt; Totgesagte leben Länger. Wer aber mal wissen will was an WoW eigentlich liegt sollte vielleicht mal die Kolumne in der GameStar lesen. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Drektanus (9. Februar 2009)

> Es gibt genug Gilden und gildenlose Spieler die nichtmal den "nornmalen" Conent durchhaben, zB an Maly wipen, von Sartharion mit Adds ganz zu schweigen. Brauchst dir nur paar Statistiken auf wowjitsu und Konsorten ansehen oder wenn dir fad ist, Erfolge mit paar Typen die grad im aH stehen vergleichen.


Ich habe extra geschrieben FAST alle Bosse.Außerdem wieso gehört Satherion mit Adds plötzlich zum ganz normalen Content?Etwa weil es en Erfolg dazu gibt?


> Ja - man kommt relativ einfach an gutes Equip, aber das war mit BC und Einführung de rHeros/Marken nicht anders....
> 
> wieviele Leute/Randoms haben denn schon vor Patch-Nerf Gruppen für "schnellen Markenrun durch Kara" gesucht?



Hab ich mit irgendeiner Silbe erwähnt das es zu der Zeit von BC anders war?
Außerdem stell dich mal Freitags bzw.Samstagsabends auf nem vollen PvE-Server in eine Hauptstadt und guck dir mal an wie viele Raids für Naxx-Clear Run gesucht werden.Kara hatte frühestens ein halbes-dreiviertel Jahr nach BC farmstatus wenn nich noch später.Naxx hat diesen Farm-Status nach knapp 3 Monaten.
Relativ leicht ist nicht zufällig kaum übertrieben?
Man kann sich mitlerweile für Marken T7 holen und spätestens da muss man sich fragen Wieso?



> a, früher kam´s teilweise mehr auf CC an - das mag stimmen. Einfach schon weil Tanks es bei mehreren Mobs schwerer hatten und nicht alle so gut bomben konnten wie jetzt teilweise. Daran wird tw. schon was geändert (Salve-Nerf z


Und wieso jetz plötzlich nicht mehr die Schwierigkeit beim tanken????Vielleicht weil Blizzard auf die alten Qualitäten kaum noch Wert legt oder weil sie einfach nur Geldgeil sind und möglichst viele neue Spieler anwerben wollen die sich auch wieder damit brüsten können das sie full-Epic sind



> Taktiken ausdenken? Von wann früher redest du? Beta-Phase? Weil relativ schnell nachher gab es genug Foren wo Taktiken bis ins kleinste Detail erklärt worden sind.



Nein von Classic-Wow (kleine Info:die Zeit wo man noch ohne Epic-Flugis auskam und wo Epics noch was besonderes waren) klar standen schon viele Taktiken im Internet aber wie viele Gilden haben es damals noch versucht selber die Taktiken zu entwickeln?Locker 30x so viele wie Heute



> Genauso wie man für die ersten paar Quests in BC weit besseres Equip bekommen hat....und damals war es noch viel extremer.
> 
> Und was ist jetzt daran schlimm?


Auch hier wieder die Frage:hab ich gesagt das es da anders war?Das Problem ist einfach das das man auch mal gegen ganz normale Q-Mobs sterben muss wenn man 2-3 davon pullt.Als DK oder Deff-Pala haut man problemlos 5 Mobs um.Und da ist wieder kein Spaß zu sehen



> Mir ist wichtig, was ICH geschafft hab, wieviel Spass ICH habe, was ICH in meinen Augen erreicht hab....ob ich damit der beste oder schlechteste bin, ist mir sowas von egal.
> 
> Hast du nen leichten Geltungsdrang, einer derjenigen die vorm AH stehend rumposen?^^


Klar das ist mir auch wichtig aber ich kann dem was ich erreicht habe keine richtige Bedeutung mehr zurechnen weil ich weiß das auf jedem Server schon 3 Monate nach Erscheinen von Wotlk mindestens 1/3 das gleiche erreicht haben.Vielleicht ist es auch nur 1/4 vielleicht ncoh weniger trotzdem viel zu viel

Dankeschön


----------



## Jahmaydoh (9. Februar 2009)

zenturionzi schrieb:


> In dem Spiel sind doch eh nur diese verdammten Hartz4 empfänger denen sollte das geld entzogen weden damit sie das spiel überhaupt nicht spielen können und sich lieber mal Arbeit suchen sollen


bester post in dem thread XD
leuten wie dir sollte das reden und schreiben verboten werden damit sie foren überhaupt nicht nutzen können und lieber ihre meinung mit etwas anderem als der bild-zeitung bilden.

OT:
Ich fand BC gut von der Balance Casual-/Pro-Gamer, jeder hatte etwas zu tun, manche haben länger gebraucht, manche nicht.
Es war sehr schwer den kompletten Content zu clearen den es am Anfang gab ohne ein gewisses Equip zu haben. Fand ich kein Problem das man für Kara am Anfang 2 Raidtage gebraucht hat und es gab auch kaum Geschrei das es zu schwer sei. 
Ich weiss auch nicht wann das Anfing aber ich habe das Gefühl als es die Pre-Q für MH/BT noch gab und viele es nicht erreichen konnten das Geschrei der Gelegenheitsspieler losging das es unfair sei das sie so nicht an die fetten Items kommen. 
Seitdem nimmt die Tendenz imho "nichts können - viel bekommen wollen" immer mehr zu. Dabei war WoW noch nie wirklich schwer, manche scheinen einfach keinen Bock zu haben mit dem Spiel zu beschäftigen(zumindest die Grundfunktionen kennen) wollen aber trotzdem nicht hinter denen herhinken, die es besser können, sei es durch Zeitaufwand oder schlicht besseres Spielwissen. (und seien wir mal ehrlich man trifft immer wieder Leute bei denen man sich fragt wie sie überhaupt nach Nordend gefunden haben(wahrscheinlich durch Mage-Portal)).

Egal welches Spiel, on- oder offline, RL oder virtuell: Es gibt Leute die beschäftigen sich gerne damit und investieren auch Zeit um möglichst "erflogreich" zu sein(Belohnungssystem ftw) und manche die es mehr als Zeitvertreib sehen und lockerer an die Sache rangehen. Beide Gruppen harmonisch zu integrieren hat Blizz meiner Meinung nach in BC sehr gut verstanden, warum jetzt auf einmal das Pendel in die eine Richtung ausschlägt verstehe ich nicht, entweder ist es ihnen zu viel Arbeit und sie stecken die Energie wirklich schon in ein neues Projekt oder ihnen ist die Qualität egal solange die Kasse stimmt.


----------



## Kwatamehn (9. Februar 2009)

Drektanus schrieb:


> Klar das ist mir auch wichtig aber ich kann dem was ich erreicht habe keine richtige Bedeutung mehr zurechnen weil ich weiß das auf jedem Server schon 3 Monate nach Erscheinen von Wotlk mindestens 1/3 das gleiche erreicht haben.Vielleicht ist es auch nur 1/4 vielleicht ncoh weniger trotzdem viel zu viel
> 
> Dankeschön




Du vergisst, dass auch zu Classic-Zeiten Content nachgereicht wurde und bei BC überhaupt. wir sind jetzt am Anfang von WotLK!

Und Farmstatus? Was ist Farmstatus? Marken farmen? 

Ich finde jetzt ists eher so, dass es relativ wenig brauchbares Equip für Marken gibt, das war zu späteren BC-Zeiten anders. Ja T7, aber nicht alles und wenn du dir manche Teile ansiehst ist vieles besser als T7 oder T7,5 und das bekommst du nur durch raiden und auch da nur durch Drop-Glück.

Da finde ich Marken farmen bedeutent einfacher/langweiliger.

Wie gesagt, Naxx clear haben, bedeutet lang nicht es auf Farmstatus zu haben. Farmstatus wäre für mich in 3 Std durchrushen und eigentlich kaum noch was brauchen - und den Status hat es bei vielen (inkl.  mir) noch lang nicht.


Zu tanken,etc: Ja das war früher schwerer...da widersprech ich nicht.Ob es besser war ist ne andere Frage.

Und mal ehrlich je nach Klasse bist du auch früher an mehreren normalen Mobs nicht gestorben.

Ich hab mal lange vor BC nen Menschen-Deff-Krieger hochgelevelt...auch in der Levelphase voll auf Schutz geskillt.
Tot zu kriegen war er kaum, dafür hab ich mich 5min mit nem Mob geprügelt....wahnsinnig spannend und spassig.


----------



## oerpli (9. Februar 2009)

> Und ohne Taktiken wirst du auch jetzt nicht weiter kommen - ich will sehen wie egal diese Taktiken angeblich wirklich sind, wie man zB bei Heigan einfach stehen bleibt,bei Anub die kompletten Melees im Raid beim Schwarm an ihm bleiben, wie man bei Sapphiron ebenso einfach im Blizzard stehenbleibt, sich nicht um Deep Breath sorgt,etc. Ich will sehen welcher Heiler den Raid heilt, der bei Thaddius den Polaritätenwechsel ignoriert, ich will den Try sehen wo man bei Gluths die Zombies ignoriert,den Try wo in Maly´s 2. Phase keiner sich um die Schilde kümmert,bei Sartharion der Raid sich nicht um die Tsunamis kümmert,usw.


Ohne dir nahe treten zu wollen, aber du gehörst zu den dümmsten Menschen, von denen ich in meinem gesamten Leben was durchgelesen habe.
Warum sollte ich im Feuer stehen bleiben, nur damit die Heiler ein Herausforderung haben?
Warum sollte der Tank nackt sein, nur damit es nicht so leicht ist?
Warum sollten die DD's AFK gehen, damit das Heilermana richtig strapaziert wird?

Wer solche Vorschläge bringt um den Content spannend zu gestalten gehört eingeliefert.
Wenn du mit Idioten raiden gehst, die gerne DMG ohne Ende fressen, dann ist das dein Problem.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

oerpli schrieb:


> Ohne dir nahe treten zu wollen, aber du gehörst zu den dümmsten Menschen, von denen ich in meinem gesamten Leben was durchgelesen habe.


Es geht nicht darum, dass man es machen soll sondern darum, dass man sehr wohl Taktik braucht um die Bosse zu legen und nicht zu wipen. Er hat nicht gesagt, dass man es so machen soll, damit die Herausforderung größer ist. 

Dazu muss ich dich bitten deinen Ton der Netiquette anzupassen, jemanden als den dümmsten Menschen zu bezeichnen gehört nicht in dieses Forum. Danke.


----------



## Drektanus (9. Februar 2009)

> Ich hab mal lange vor BC nen Menschen-Deff-Krieger hochgelevelt...auch in der Levelphase voll auf Schutz geskillt.
> Tot zu kriegen war er kaum, dafür hab ich mich 5min mit nem Mob geprügelt....wahnsinnig spannend und spassig.



Klar aber das war in Ordnung wenn man dafür 5 mins gebraucht hat
Guck dir jetz mal die Deff-Pals und die DK`s an die haun die 5 Mobs in <1 platt



> Ich finde jetzt ists eher so, dass es relativ wenig brauchbares Equip für Marken gibt, das war zu späteren BC-Zeiten anders. Ja T7, aber nicht alles und wenn du dir manche Teile ansiehst ist vieles besser als T7 oder T7,5 und das bekommst du nur durch raiden und auch da nur durch Drop-Glück.


Aber wie gesagt das was besser ist als T7 braucht man nicht um irgendwelche anderen Raids zu schaffen,sondern damit es noch einfacher wird.



> Wie gesagt, Naxx clear haben, bedeutet lang nicht es auf Farmstatus zu haben. Farmstatus wäre für mich in 3 Std durchrushen und eigentlich kaum noch was brauchen - und den Status hat es bei vielen (inkl. mir) noch lang nicht.


Aber leider brauchen viele Rnd-Raids kaum noch länger als 4-5 Stunden und man muss immer sehen was man farmt.Ich bin jetzt von Marken ausgegangen denn soviele Marken wie in Naxx bekommt man sonst in der Zeit kaum

Dankeschön


----------



## Assor (9. Februar 2009)

Gerade hat eine Gilde mit 20 Mann im 25er Sartharion + 3 Drakes gelegt mit nur 4 Heilern. Dafür das gemeint wird, das sich der Encounter im Hardmode auf T8 Niveau befindet ... nevermind. - Spircht für sich und nein das war keine Imba 1337 Sk Gaming Truppe sondern eine "normale" Raidgilde.
( http://www.wowmeteronline.com/combat/1563733#damageout )


----------



## Kwatamehn (9. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Es steht hier zig mal drin, daß die doofen Pro´s auf diese Art und Weise und am besten nackt raiden sollen, wenn sie denn keine Herausforderung mehr haben.
> Dazu vermisse ich irgendwie Deinen Kommentar und schützende Hand, werteste und völlig objektive Moderatorin.




Möglich, dass es wer anderer gesagt hab - ich habe aber nur auf ironische Weise angedeutet, dass das Argument das eh schon keine Taktik in Raids mehr nötig ist, schlichtweg nicht stimmt.


Es mag in normalen Inis und auch Heros so sein, dass es kaum bis keinerlei Taktik benötigt.

Pullen,Aoe-Aggro,bomben, fertig und mit etwas besseren Equip kann man auch div. Bosstaktiken in 5ern ignorieren, Loken zB.

Auch ich finde das nicht gerade herausfordernd - aber man sollte es auch von dem Standpunkt aus sehen:

Die Leute die jetzt oder v.a. schon länger sehr gut equipt sind, sind grösstenteils solche die zu BC-Zeiten schon lange auf 70 waren und dort schon gut equipt und mit viel (Raid-)Erfahrung. Grösstenteils, sicher nicht alle.

Mit solchen Leuten ist manches halt leichter - dass es bei weitem nicht immer so ist, beweisen die zig Threads, dass "Noobs" immer mehr werden, wie es nur sein kann so wenig Schaden zu machen, nciht tanken zu können und Random-Gruppen sind ein Graus und und und...

Sind ebensolche Leute wie von mir beschrieben, die sich darüber beschweren.


Und wie gesagt, in 10ern oder 25ern wirst ohne bissl Taktik-Kenntnisse und Movement dennoch nicht weit kommen - das einzige was jetzt der Fall ist, ist das Heiler viel kompensieren können und bei so viel DMG wie er derzeit teilweise ist, der Boss so schnell liegt, dass man eben nicht sonderlich oft bzw. lang in die Verlegenheit kommt sich mal bissl bewegen zu müssen.

Aber es wird ja schon an der Manareg gebastelt und tw. ganz schön die Nerf-Keule geschwungen, was das ändern könnte.

Komischerweise heulen dann die selben Leute rum, warum jetzt ihre Klasse generft wird und sie keine 6k DPS mehr fahren sollen.

Und das ist einfach paradox.



Weil was für Möglichkeiten gibts denn den Conent schwerer zu machen? Weil da kommt fast kein Vorschlag.

Boss hält mehr aus und/oder teilt mehr Schaden aus. Endet mehr oder weniger in Gear-Check und das hat nicht wirklich was mit Können zu tun.

Wenn jetzt das Argument mit Raids aufeinander aufbauen kommt, so dass man sein Gear erst nach und nach bekommt um einen best. Boss zu legen:

Das hat für mich auch nix mit Können nur mit Zeit investieren zu tun...und wir sind wohlgemerkt erst am Anfang vom Content - ich bezweifle, dass man in Ulduar mit blau/grünen Equip grossartig was reissen wird.

In Naxx konnte man das teilweise, ja. Aber was gibts ausser Naxx noch grossartig momentan? Bei Sartharion und AK kann man sich wohl kaum komplett equipen, dazu muss man schon ein paar Mal Naxx. (und paar Mal bedeutet wirklich öfter....einige Wochen jede Woche clearen).

Marken farmen? Auch wieder nur Zeit investieren und lohnt mom. nicht wirklich, weil es kaum was lohnenswerte gibt. In BC kamen die wirklich guten Sachen später.Jäger-Armbrust für 150 Marken und so Spässe.

Im Endeffekt für jeden erreichbar, im Prinzip müsste man nur 150x hintereinander den leichtesten Hero-Boss legen.
Andere die jede Hero jeden Tag und dann noch Kara 1x die Woche durch sind, hatten solche Teile natürlich schon vorher....hat das bewiesen dass die bessere Spieler waren, oder einfach nur mehr Zeit investiert haben?


----------



## Assor (9. Februar 2009)

@ Poster über mir

Naxx = Einstiegsraid
Kara = Einstiegsraid

Ende BC haben sich immernoch großteile der WoW Spieler durch Kara geboxt, Naxx hingegen ist jetzt schon auf deutlich intensiveren Farmstatus.
Und wann ist damals erst dann Badgessystem eingeführt worden? Patch 2.2 meine ich. Und die Items waren nicht direkt auf gleichen Niveau wie die momentane Raidspitze zu der Zeit sondern immer mindestens ein Tier daraunter.


----------



## Jahmaydoh (9. Februar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> ...
> Weil was für Möglichkeiten gibts denn den Conent schwerer zu machen? Weil da kommt fast kein Vorschlag.
> ...


"Komplexe" Encounter wie Vashj oder Kael'thas, die ein wenig Teamwork und etwas Können benötigen und nicht nur "mache X Dps für Kill vor Enrage".
Die hat kaum noch einer probiert nachdem der Zugang zu MH/BT offen für alle war. Nicht zu vergessen die vielen Raids die zuvor daran gescheitert sind weil man sie machen musste um weiterzukommen.
Und selbst mit T6 haben viele es nicht hinbekommen....


----------



## Naho (9. Februar 2009)

Wenn man Vashji u Kael nicht geschafft hatte, konnte man zwar Bt 4/9 u MH 2-3/5 killen aber weiter gings halt dann auch nicht.

Ich hoffe der Schwierigkeitsgrad von Ulduar steigt rasant an, ich will endlich wieder mal an nem Boss Tryen , Tryen und nochmals Tryen bevor er liegt^^


----------



## J3st3r (9. Februar 2009)

wartet arthas und seine ini ab...


----------



## birdra (9. Februar 2009)

nun, raidtechnisch ist wotlk n witz. blizzard hat gerade mal naxx kopiert, ein paar werte+drops verändert und 3 ein-boss-raids hinzugefügt. ist haltn schlechter scherz. sonst nix


----------



## kylezcouzin (9. Februar 2009)

ich kann zu dem thread echt nur sagen das ich alles befürworten  kann....
ich finds schade das blizzard dieses spiel einfach so verhunzt hat....ich hab leider erst mit burning crusade angefangen aber ich habe seit dem tag an dem ich 60 wurde als erstes gleich den lfg channel für die classic raids angestellt (gut ich konnt auch ned in die bc raids rein^^) da ich fiese raids einfach am anspruchvollsten fand, man konnte zu ragnaros zum beispiel nicht einfach mit nem haufen gimps reinrennen und dann erwarten das man durchkommt....
und was ist jetzt passiert? blizzard versucht die wow spielern immer wieder einen kleinen knochen hinzuwerfen mit neuen instanzen aber von der taktik her den selben encountern....mit neuen ach so tollen events und änderungen die im endeffekt sich als totaler hipefake herausstellen.
ich hab wirklich mit großer vorfreude das wotlk addon erwartet da ich dachte das es endlich wieder frischen wind in wow reinbringen würdeund blizzard endlich begriffen hat das man uns nicht einfach nur irgendeinen mist schön verpacken kann und wir schlucken das dann als ach so toll runter....war dann aus meiner sichtweise nicht so.
die größte freude die ich am addon schlußendlich hatte war mein frisch erstellter todesritter.
aber als ich mit meinem main nach nordend aufbrach erwartete mich zwar eine sehr schön graphisch animierte umgebung die einem aber dann doch irgendwann zum hals raushängt.
als nächstes kommt dazu das ich ein freudiger instanzen gänger war aber mich die neuesten instanzen einfach nur langweilen....utgarde hat man in ner guten stunde ohne große probleme durch und nexus ist einfach ne ziemlich schwere instanz die ich bis heut  noch nicht geschafft habe ( das soll jetzt kein jammern sein vielleicht hat ich einfach nur scheiß gruppen^^)
als nächstes kommt die nächste schreckensinstanz für mich:
Anub´Arak als 5er instanzen boss ???oO
einer der mächtigsten verbündeten von arthas der in bis zur eiskrone begleitete soll von 5 grün equipten noobs gelegt werden? ich glaub ich seh nicht recht...ich hoff das blizzard da noch was ändern wird
und nun zum schlimmsten "instanzenversagen" von blizzard: wie kann man Naxxramas ,eine der schwierigsten 40er instanzen vom guten alten classic WoW, so hinabpatchen das sogar grün equipte gimps in die 25er version hineinkommen und kel´thuzad töten können?
ich finde das von der reinen wow geschichte einfach nur noch peinlich. 
mir war das iwann einfach nur mehr zu blöde und mein main wird jetzt auf lvl 72 dahin verrotten bis der große arthas fight patch rauskommt und ich endlich erfahre ob man arthas töten und oder frostmourne looten kann
sollte arthas wirklich einfach so zu töten sein und frostmourne einfach so mal an irgendeinen gimp vergeben wird finde ich die lösung einfach, unkreativ, und einfach mal ne schnelle lösung von blizzard damit die wow spieler einfach mal frieden gebn....
sollte das wirklich der fall sein bleibe ich für immer bei warhammer und werde auch nie wieder auch nur im entferntesten dran denken wieder wow zu spielen...
ich weiß nicht ob das nur meine meinung ist aber ich hoff ich konnt euch da jetzt meine sichtweise rüberbringen ohne rumzujammern...
in diesem sinne  noch viel spaß beim spielen an alle leute denen WoW noch spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Es steht hier zig mal drin, daß die doofen Pro´s auf diese Art und Weise und am besten nackt raiden sollen, wenn sie denn keine Herausforderung mehr haben.
> Dazu vermisse ich irgendwie Deinen Kommentar und schützende Hand, werteste und völlig objektive Moderatorin.


Die Person auf die ich reagiert habe hat ein Zitat falsch interpretiert und den Schreiber des Zitats dann sogar noch beleidigt wegen einer Sache, die er nie gesagt hat und selbst wenn die Person geschrieben hätte, dass sie nackt raiden sollen, wäre das noch lange kein Grund für eine Beleidigung gewesen.  Meine "schützende Hand" als Moderator gab es nur wegen der Beleidigung, nicht wegen dem Inhalt.

Und ganz nebenbei: Auch wenn ich eine Moderatorin bin darf ich eine eigene Meinung als Nutzer dieses Forums haben.


----------



## Rhaskhur (9. Februar 2009)

Tidoc schrieb:


> gäääääääähn
> 
> nur weil einigen persöhnlich das spiel nicht mehr gefällt liegt es im sterben...


oh doch das tut es!
ich war zwar vor 3.0 noch nicht 70 aber ich bin von dem addon auch massig enttäuscht! 1-60 war der Schönste teil, aber kümmert das Noch irgendwen? Spaß? Meiner meinung nach ist es nur noch ein wettkampf wer besseres Equip hat.

Daher spielch auch nicht mehr und spiel jetzt nur noch Einzelspielerrollenspiele: 100000000000000000000000000000000x mehr Spaß


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Februar 2009)

Rhaskhur schrieb:


> Daher spielch auch nicht mehr und spiel jetzt nur noch Einzelspielerrollenspiele: 100000000000000000000000000000000x mehr Spaß



Ich glaube das ist so ziemlich der klügste Post dieses gesamten Threads. Meine vollste Zustimmung dazu.

Hat halt seinen Grund dass TOR so sehnlichst erwartet wird: Ne echt mitreißende Story hat noch kein MMO hinbekommen und ich erwarte auch bei TOR keine Wunder. Dagegen sind Fallout 3, Mass Effect, Drakensang und Co. wesentlich dichter. Im Ernst, selbst die zugegebenermaßen trashige C&C3-Kampagne hat mich mehr gepackt als alle Quests in BC zusammen.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (10. Februar 2009)

Bei WoW läuft zur zeit es immer aufs gleiche raus

- einloggen farmen
- Dalys 
- immer und immer wieder naxx & co, für ein paar items mit paar dps mehr

der zeitaufwand ist derzeit einfach nicht gerechtfertigt. und wem man ehrlich seien sollte,
dann stellt man fest, das zu bc-zeiten mehr geboten wurden ist. hier ist man nach max.3 wochen
ganz oben. am ende twinkt man und wenn dieser char oben angelangt ist, dann der nächste....

ne sorry,... bin auch seid kurzen wieder freund von shootergames^^ da gewinnt man auch durch taktik


----------



## Dabow (10. Februar 2009)

Langweilig geschrieben ! Was ist daran bitte toll ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dieser Text mit " Witz " verbunden = super

So ist es ein text, wie man ihn täglich liest !!!

Danke, nächster ...


----------



## grünhaupt (10. Februar 2009)

hallo,

ja, ich habe schon geantwortet und den TE unterstützt, oder seinen fred.

Vorneweg, ich vertrete hier meine Meinung und nicht die eventuellen Tatsachen. 

Ich stufe wow immer noch als ein sehr gutes Spiel ein. Fängt man einen neuen Char an und spielt normal* vor sich hin, so ist man eine ganze Weile beschäftigt und hat viel Spass. Es gibt massenhaft Quests, insgesamt sicher gegen die 6000 und genug Instanzen, wo es möglich ist, Zeit zu verbringen.

* normal heisst für mich weniger als 2 Stunden pro Tag, auch Sa und So.

Nun, warum wird gesagt, dass wow stirbt? Ich schätze, alle die das sagen sind alteingesessene Hasen und kennen alles sehr gut. Für die ist es sehr einfach den Content bis und mit Naxx zu absovieren. Ich habe schon in einer früheren Antwort beschrieben, wie heute Inis gemacht werden. Die meisten Spieler beherschen auch ihre Klasse gut genug, um jeden Content zu meistern. Irgendwann jedenfalls. 
Alle die T6 hatten, konnten diese Teile bis lvl 80 behalten und mussten erst mit den 80 Heroischen Inis anfangen die Sets auszutauschen. Das hat den Weg zu Naxx sehr vereinfacht und Naxx selber wurde auch einfacher zu bewältigen. 

Nun ist der Endcontent clear und viele warten ungeduldig auf den Patch und Ulduar. Auch dieser Patch wird sehr schnell geschafft sein. Ich gebe dem nicht mehr als ein paar Tage. 

Vielleicht sollte man den Spielern, die auf dem Testserver spielen, eine einmonatige Spielsperre auf den normalen Servern geben. Dann würde ein Patch/Content sicher länger ungelöst sein. HEE, war nur ein WITZ. ;-))

Nun, was kann Blizz gegen dieses "sterben" machen? 

Genau das, was sie momentan machen. Neues bringen und die Spieler beschäftigen, was sie auch sehr gut hinbekommen. 

Viele erwarten eine grössere Herausforderung. Diejenigen sollten sich bewusst sein, dass Blizz dann ein fast komplett neues Spiel bringen müsste. Mit neuen Spielmechanismen, komplett neue Taktiken bei Bossen, ganz anderen Grafiken und ein anderes Kampfsystem. Wir sind uns aber die Comicgrafik, den Pyro vom Mage, den Klingenwirbel, das Mondfeuer und noch vieles mehr gewohnt, dass wir das nicht missen wollen. 

Es ist der Alltag in WOW eingekehrt und das wird als "Sterben" gewertet.

Das Problem von WOW ist, dass es nicht sehr Facettenreich ist. Es gibt nur die Möglichkeit, seinen Char zu verbessern. Zum Teil automatisch durch Levelanstig, zum Teil persönlich durch bessere Rüstung. 

Das sind ein paar nicht representative Gedanken zu WOW.

mfg Grüni

PS: zum Abschluss hätte ich noch einen Gedanken/Idee.

Die Instanzen so aufbauen, dass man sie nur EINMAL clearen kann. Hat man die Instanz clear, so ist KEIN weiterer Besuch mehr möglich. Das würde voraussetzten, dass die Instanzen einiges knackiger werden. Langsam kämpft man sich zu dem grossen finalen Boss vor, der dann für JEDEN Spieler eine Belohnung im Sack hat. Schlechte Idee???  Ich denke jedem hat das Event um AQ gefallen, oder das Seuchenevent um das neue Addon, oder das Event um das Sonnenplateau. Warum eine Instanz nicht wie ein eben genanntes Event aufbauen??


----------



## Rolandos (10. Februar 2009)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> PS: zum Abschluss hätte ich noch einen Gedanken/Idee.
> 
> Die Instanzen so aufbauen, dass man sie nur EINMAL clearen kann. Hat man die Instanz clear, so ist KEIN weiterer Besuch mehr möglich. Das würde voraussetzten, dass die Instanzen einiges knackiger werden. Langsam kämpft man sich zu dem grossen finalen Boss vor, der dann für JEDEN Spieler eine Belohnung im Sack hat. Schlechte Idee???  Ich denke jedem hat das Event um AQ gefallen, oder das Seuchenevent um das neue Addon, oder das Event um das Sonnenplateau. Warum eine Instanz nicht wie ein eben genanntes Event aufbauen??




Genau, das ist auch meine  angestrebte Spielweise gewesen, überall einmal durch, und das Spiel ist vorbei. Leider klappte das nicht weil ebend die Ausrüstung nicht sofort fiel, später nicht langte und man mehr als einmal durch eine ini musste und schnell zu  Unlust führte.  3-5-10 mal die gleiche Ini, wie Langweilig, bloß um endlich mal irgend so ein Lila Dingbums zu bekommen. 

Nach 15 mal Kara,  8 mal zul Aman, 11 Mal Schlangeschrein  und min 5 pro Hero 5er Ini, war für mich WOW Tod, gestorben, nicht mehr existent. Die einzige Herrausforderung war, nicht die Ini, sondern die Überwindung, da immer wieder mitzuziehen und das nervige draufkloppen mitzumachen. Und es war immer das Gleiche, üben bis es klappt, was ja noch in Ordnung war. Dann aber immer wieder durchrushen, bis alle die lila Teile hatten, grausam. 

Da steht dann der Boss, eigendlich egal welcher, auf einer Plattform, und gross und dick und gewaltig muss er sein, (schwachsinn), alle Spieler nehmen ihre Position ein, meistenst warten die Bosse auch brav bis der Tank kommt, (LOL) , tanks fangen an drauf zu hauen, Heiler fangen an zu heilen und zu entfluchen, DD hauen auch drauf, der Boss macht dann genau das was im Internet Guide steht.  Spieler machen das was sie nach dem Guide machen sollen. Boss liegt. OK das wars. Boss ist Tod Wow ist Tod zumindest für mich.


----------



## Ungodly (10. Februar 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Genau, das ist auch meine  angestrebte Spielweise gewesen, überall einmal durch, und das Spiel ist vorbei. Leider klappte das nicht weil ebend die Ausrüstung nicht sofort fiel, später nicht langte und man mehr als einmal durch eine ini musste und schnell zu  Unlust führte.  3-5-10 mal die gleiche Ini, wie Langweilig, bloß um endlich mal irgend so ein Lila Dingbums zu bekommen.
> 
> Nach 15 mal Kara,  8 mal zul Aman, 11 Mal Schlangeschrein  und min 5 pro Hero 5er Ini, war für mich WOW Tod, gestorben, nicht mehr existent. Die einzige Herrausforderung war, nicht die Ini, sondern die Überwindung, da immer wieder mitzuziehen und das nervige draufkloppen mitzumachen. Und es war immer das Gleiche, üben bis es klappt, was ja noch in Ordnung war. Dann aber immer wieder durchrushen, bis alle die lila Teile hatten, grausam.
> 
> Da steht dann der Boss, eigendlich egal welcher, auf einer Plattform, und gross und dick und gewaltig muss er sein, (schwachsinn), alle Spieler nehmen ihre Position ein, meistenst warten die Bosse auch brav bis der Tank kommt, (LOL) , tanks fangen an drauf zu hauen, Heiler fangen an zu heilen und zu entfluchen, DD hauen auch drauf, der Boss macht dann genau das was im Internet Guide steht.  Spieler machen das was sie nach dem Guide machen sollen. Boss liegt. OK das wars. Boss ist Tod Wow ist Tod zumindest für mich.



1000% Signed

Ich habe heute auch meine Chars bis auf zwei 80er gelöscht... Die werde ich meiner Frau zur Verfügung stellen, falls sie Lust hat eine andere Klasse zu spielen.

Wow war mal ein recht gutes Spiel aber die ganzen Kiddies und Tetris gamer haben es dahin geführt wo es heute ist. Langweilig, herausforderungslos, einfach Pille Palle...

MFG

Ungodly


----------



## Technocrat (10. Februar 2009)

kylezcouzin schrieb:


> ich kann zu dem thread echt nur sagen das ich alles befürworten  kann....
> ich finds schade das blizzard dieses spiel einfach so verhunzt hat....



Und auch für Dich gilt: nichts spielen was man nicht mag. Wenn Du es trotzdem spielst, hör auf zu weinen.


----------



## Tazmal (10. Februar 2009)

ihr weicht hier ziemlich weit vom thema ab, was haben die billigen raids mit wow sterben zutun?

Die meisten leute gehen halt in ihre raids und warten bis die ids weg sind, aufhören tun die deswegen nicht


----------



## Tazmal (10. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und auch für Dich gilt: nichts spielen was man nicht mag. Wenn Du es trotzdem spielst, hör auf zu weinen.



setzen 6, du hast den hintergrund nicht verstanden


----------



## Technocrat (10. Februar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ne echt mitreißende Story hat noch kein MMO hinbekommen




Das zeigt, das Du MMORPGs nicht verstanden hast: die sind nicht da, damit Du eine Geschichte erzählt bekommst, sondern als Hintergrund, auf dem Du Deine eigenen Geschichten schreibst. Das WoW überhaupt eine hat, ist die Ausnahme - nur LotRo bietet das sonst, alle anderen haben keine.


----------



## Technocrat (10. Februar 2009)

Tazmal schrieb:


> setzen 6, du hast den hintergrund nicht verstanden



Doch, habe ich präzise: Du willst ein Spiel, das WoW nicht ist, und Blizz dazu bringen, WoW so zu machen wie Du es gerne hättest. Das ist genauso kindisch wie die oben zitierte Antwort. Alles weinen, jammern und "ich-will-abbäh" Gezeter hat keinen Sinn.


----------



## Arkanoss (10. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß echt nicht was ihr habt wenn es euch nicht gefällt oder ihr es ja sooooooooo besser wisst dann geht doch einfach , lasst uns inruhe und zockt eure was auch immer games..... und postet nicht sinnlos eure meihnungen die eh keinen Interessieren....grumml. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS; TOP BLIZZ MACHT WEITER SO UND VILLEICHT AUCH BESSER NOCH ,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ICH FREU MICH AUF ARTHAS UND DIE WEITEREN ADDIS DIE NOCH KOMMEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW for the WINN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der rest ist bullshit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (10. Februar 2009)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> Ich weiß echt nicht was ihr habt wenn es euch nicht gefällt oder ihr es ja sooooooooo besser wisst dann geht doch einfach , lasst uns inruhe und zockt eure was auch immer games..... und postet nicht sinnlos eure meihnungen die eh keinen Interessieren....grumml.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Puu ich dachte schon diese Spezies wäre hier ausgestorben ... danke, du hast mir soeben den Morgen gerettet ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. Februar 2009)

Assor schrieb:


> @ Poster über mir
> 
> Naxx = Einstiegsraid
> Kara = Einstiegsraid
> ...





Mal ehrlich...durch Kara bis zu Ende BC haben sich Spieler durchgeboxt? Sorry, das ist einfach nicht richtig.

Laaaang schon vor Pre-AddOn-Nerf-Patch gab es tägliche Spams im LFG- und 2/-Channel bzgl. "schnellen Marken-Run" durch Kara.

Logisch auch, weil da gab es Leute die mit T5-6 oder gar SWP-Equip mal schnell Marken farmen gegangen sind, weil eben noch später noch bessere Marken-Items zu Wahnsinnspreisen eingeführt wurden (wie erwähnt - Jäger-Armbrust 150 Marken)
- und das ging eben in Kara am effektivsten.


Ja,Kara mag schwerer gewesen sein - es war auch neu. 


Naxx ist so gesehen nicht neu - gibt genug Leute die da schon in Classic drin waren und alles kennen - zusätzlich hat man aber jetzt besseres Equip und neue Fähigkeiten - die man früher nicht hatte. Klar ist alles angepasst, aber manche Skills machen halt allgemein schon einen Unterschied.

Und zu den Marken: Du kannst dich durch Marken ja nicht komplett T7 equippen und wie gesagt droppt in 25ern und sogar 10ern besseres als T7/T7,5 - ich hab zB original Trinket,Halskette und Gürtel für Marken - mehr ist uninteressant für mich. Für einige Klassen gibts zB kaum interessante Waffen für Marken.


----------



## _Raziel_ (10. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das zeigt, das Du MMORPGs nicht verstanden hast: die sind nicht da, damit Du eine Geschichte erzählt bekommst, sondern als Hintergrund, auf dem Du Deine eigenen Geschichten schreibst. Das WoW überhaupt eine hat, ist die Ausnahme - nur LotRo bietet das sonst, alle anderen haben keine.


Ähm... welche anderen? Sorry das OT aber das würde mich dann doch interessieren...

LoTRo hat ne Story (auch wenn nicht grad meine Lieblingsstory), wie du bereits erwähnt hast.
WoW hat ne Story (mehrere und alle miteinander verworren)
AoC hat ne Story (und sogar ne Epische, in der du mal Hauptrolle spielst und nicht einfach nur Statist)
WAR hat ne Storyline (etwas anders als die Anderen, denn hier entwickeln sich die Story über die Rassen, womit man irgendwann dann Ordnung und Zerstörung ist... schwer zu erklären)

Also, bitte... Input please! Welches MMORPG hat keine Story?

Nur weil man sich meist einen Dreck um die Storys kümmert, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass es keine gibt. Jedes vernünftige MMORPG braucht eine Geschichte um den Spieler voranzutreiben. Und seien es nur die Questtexte.
Ich kenne keinen MMORPG-Ableger in dem es im Questlog einfach heisst: "Töte 20 Wölfe", "Bring mir 10 Felle", etc... Es gibt immer noch nen netten Text der die Quest umschreibt, auch wenn es dann aufs selbe hinausläuft...

Also nochmals:
Welches MMORPG besitzt keine Story?


----------



## Arkanoss (10. Februar 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Puu ich dachte schon diese Spezies wäre hier ausgestorben ... danke, du hast mir soeben den Morgen gerettet ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Gern geschehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aver ist doch war ich seh immoment keine schönen threads mehr immer nur Mimmimi und geheule....

Ich frag mich ob diese User echt nix anderes können ... oder sind es einfach, so wie ich es vermute nur klein karierte kinder die sich wichtig tuen wollen und zuhause zuwenig aufmerksam bekommen?

Echt mal welcher normale erwachsene würde seine zeit mit 10000000 heul threads und mimimi verbringen? 
Keiner denke ich die werden vieleicht kurz sich aufregen und dann das game wechseln oder wat ever ....

so also bitte schließt doch endlich diesen, mittlerweilen " auf unsinn" laufenden thread und macht mal wieder schöne sachen auf wie zumbeispiel:" Was sind eure persönlichen ziele eines charaters?" odersowas ^^


----------



## Technocrat (10. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Ähm... welche anderen? Sorry das OT aber das würde mich dann doch interessieren...
> 
> LoTRo hat ne Story (auch wenn nicht grad meine Lieblingsstory), wie du bereits erwähnt hast.
> WoW hat ne Story (mehrere und alle miteinander verworren)
> ...



Die AoC Story endet de facto nach der Startinsel, eine grobe Geschichtsline wie bei WAR ist keine Story, und GW, SWGO, Vanguard, UO, EVE online, Tabula Rasa und Neocron haben keine und bei Pirates of the Burning Coast bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (10. Februar 2009)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> Gern geschehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ebend; man liest hier nur noch geweine - sollen diese Leute doch etwas anderes spielen gehen - und gut ist.


----------



## Technocrat (10. Februar 2009)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ob diese User echt nix anderes können ...



Du darfst nicht vergessen, das hauptsächlich die Unzufriendenen posten - die Zufriedenen spielen das Spiel. Ist in allen Spieleforen so.


----------



## Arkanoss (10. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Die AoC Story endet de facto nach der Startinsel, eine grobe Geschichtsline wie bei WAR ist keine Story, und GW, SWGO, Vanguard, UO, EVE online, Tabula Rasa und Neocron haben keine und bei Pirates of the Burning Coast bin ich mir nicht sicher.



Ähmm... schau liber noch mal nach bevor du dich da entgüldig fest legst... alle dieser games haben eine story ... die iene ist umfangreicher die andere eher weniger aber ein game wird immer auf eine grund Idee und story aufgebaut sonst würde es ja kein sinn machen ein spiel daraus zu machen.... selbst pac man von 19xx hat ne storry also nutz mal dein hirn etwas mehr als nur dein eigenes info centre und google en bissl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (10. Februar 2009)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> Ähmm... schau liber noch mal nach bevor du dich da entgüldig fest legst... alle dieser games haben eine story ... die iene ist umfangreicher die andere eher weniger aber ein game wird immer auf eine grund Idee und story aufgebaut sonst würde es ja kein sinn machen ein spiel daraus zu machen.... selbst pac man von 19xx hat ne storry also nutz mal dein hirn etwas mehr als nur dein eigenes info centre und google en bissl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eine Hintergrundgeschichte haben alle. Die war nicht gemeint.


----------



## Arkanoss (10. Februar 2009)

Was dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das zeigt, das Du MMORPGs nicht verstanden hast: die sind nicht da, damit Du eine Geschichte erzählt bekommst, sondern als Hintergrund, auf dem Du Deine eigenen Geschichten schreibst. Das WoW überhaupt eine hat, ist die Ausnahme - nur LotRo bietet das sonst, alle anderen haben keine.



Eine eigene Geschichte schreiben, soso... Und wo hat man dazu die Möglichkeit? Das Spiel sieht keine Möglichkeit des Abweichens von den "Quest-Straßen" vor. Es gibt zu allem nur EINEN möglichen Lösungsweg, keine Differenzierungsmöglichkeiten, gar nichts. "Meine" Geschichte, "deine" Geschichte und die von Hans-Otto-Durchschnittsspieler sieht EXAKT und ABSOLUT identisch aus. Nirgendwo hat man auch nur die Möglichkeit, seinem Charakter irgendeine Art der Indvidualisierung zukommen zu lassen, die Über Chat-Emotes und Equip hinausgeht.

Und wenn sich das alles nur in meinem Kopf abspielen soll, dann brauch ich dafür nicht WoW oder irgendein anderes Spiel, sondern nur Word oder Notepad.

Insofern mein Rat an dich: Versuch einem Autoren nichts von Stories zu erzählen.


----------



## Arkanoss (10. Februar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Eine eigene Geschichte schreiben, soso... Und wo hat man dazu die Möglichkeit? Das Spiel sieht keine Möglichkeit des Abweichens von den "Quest-Straßen" vor. Es gibt zu allem nur EINEN möglichen Lösungsweg, keine Differenzierungsmöglichkeiten, gar nichts. "Meine" Geschichte, "deine" Geschichte und die von Hans-Otto-Durchschnittsspieler sieht EXAKT und ABSOLUT identisch aus. Nirgendwo hat man auch nur die Möglichkeit, seinem Charakter irgendeine Art der Indvidualisierung zukommen zu lassen, die Über Chat-Emotes und Equip hinausgeht.
> 
> Und wenn sich das alles nur in meinem Kopf abspielen soll, dann brauch ich dafür nicht WoW oder irgendein anderes Spiel, sondern nur Word oder Notepad.
> 
> Insofern mein Rat an dich: Versuch einem Autoren nichts von Stories zu erzählen.





Ahja nee is klar und ich bin Hans-Meiser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schon mal was von RP gehöhrt ? Anscheinend nicht .....


----------



## Technocrat (10. Februar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Insofern mein Rat an dich: Versuch einem Autoren nichts von Stories zu erzählen.



Du kannst nicht allzu erfahren sein als Autor, wenn Du bei WoW nur eine Straße siehst. Zwar gebe ich sofort zu, das WoW einenen solchen Weg anbietet, aber man war noch nie gezwungen, den zu gehen - ich bin es z.B. nicht. Auch muß man sagen, das WoW es Leuten, die sich einfach nur berieseln lassen wollen, einfach macht, aber wie man sieht sind diese Leute nach dem Durchspielen der Story (des "Contents") am Ende und whinen in den Foren rum, weil sich nicht wissen, was sie machen sollen. Allerdings sind das doch vergleichweise wenige, es gibt viele, die wie unsere Gilde den Spaß am Zusammensein haben und nicht am Story nachspielen. In anderen MMORPGs ist das sogar der einzige Weg, das extreme Beispiel ist hier EVE online, das den Spieler völlig alleine läßt, mit voller Absicht.

Also, von der (extrem schwachen und schlecht geschriebenen, da wirst Du mir als Autor beipflichten) WoW Story nicht blenden lassen, hinter und unter dem ganzen Entertainment-Zirkus für mentale Couch-Potatoes ist WoW immer noch ein echtes MMORPG.


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht allzu erfahren sein als Autor, wenn Du bei WoW nur eine Straße siehst. Zwar gebe ich sofort zu, das WoW einenen solchen Weg anbietet, aber man war noch nie gezwungen, den zu gehen - ich bin es z.B. nicht.



Zum Thema Erfahrung: Ich schreibe seit knapp 10 Jahren. Okay, ich hab klein angefangen, aber wer hat das nicht? Falls es dich interessieren sollte, meine persönlichen Vorbilder sehe ich in Tolkien (wegen seiner Leistung bei der Schaffung von Mittelerde, weniger wegen HdR selbst) und J. Michael Straczynski (wegen des genial durchgeplanten Storybogens von Babylon 5).

Letztendlich gibt es in WoW doch keine Abzweigungen von dem einen Pfad. Ich kann zwar Quests in beliebiger Reihenfolge oder gar nicht abschließen, aber es gibt keine wirkliche Entscheidungsfreiheit. Selbst Entscheidungen wie die zwischen Aldor und Sehern in BC wirkt sich kaum bis gar nicht auf das Spielerlebnis aus. Wow, andere Items! Und toll, ich darf statt XYZ jetzt ABC für die andere Fraktion farmen. *Schnarch*

Was wäre mit der Möglichkeit gewesen, sich als DK in einer längeren Questreihe für Allianz oder Horde zu entscheiden? Oder dafür, Unterstadt nicht zu erobern sondern zu vernichten? DAS wäre mal eine Möglichkeit, das Spiel interessanter zu gestalten. Weil eben nicht mehr jeder dasselbe erlebt.



> Auch muß man sagen, das WoW es Leuten, die sich einfach nur berieseln lassen wollen, einfach macht, aber wie man sieht sind diese Leute nach dem Durchspielen der Story (des "Contents") am Ende und whinen in den Foren rum, weil sich nicht wissen, was sie machen sollen. Allerdings sind das doch vergleichweise wenige, es gibt viele, die wie unsere Gilde den Spaß am Zusammensein haben und nicht am Story nachspielen.



Bei anderen Spielen kannst du vielleicht so argumentieren, aber WoW ist nunmal größtenteils so aufgebaut wie ein Singleplayerspiel, OHNE großartige Entscheidungsfreiheit und weitestgehend Soloplay-optimiert. Insofern liegt auch der Vergleich mit Storylastigen Solo-RPGs nahe, dummerweise hat sich Blizzard entschieden, ausgerechnet in Sachen Storykniffen NICHT bei der Konkurrenz zu klauen. Wenn man derart geführt wird wie in WoW, dann ist es natürlich unklug daneben keinen roten Faden zu haben der darlegt WARUM dieser Weg der einzige ist den man nehmen kann. Als banales Beispiel hätte ich mir z.B. in BC gewünscht, dass alle Nase lang mal erwähnt wird, dass es der Horde/Allianz um den Endsieg gegen Illidan geht und, ganz wichtig, WARUM ich es mir nebenbei antue, für Hinz und Kunz Eber/Naga/Oger/Arakoa, etc. zu schnetzeln. Der klassische "große Plan des Bösewichts" der alles zusammenhält ist für ein eh schon klischeebeladenes Setting wie WoW es hat doch sicher nicht zu absurd.

Eine andere Sache sind z.B. die naselangen Andeutungen bezüglich des Emerald Dream. Was hätte sich nicht schon alles daraus machen lassen? Aber nein, Blizzard entschließt sich, das alles brachliegen zu lassen. Beispiel: Die bis heute unfertige Questreihe über die Reinigung von Eranikus' Essenz.

Oder die Reihe die einen von Uldaman aus über mehrere Stationen bis zu den Toren von Uldum führt. Tja, Ulduar, eine völlig neue Gegend, ist im neuen Addon drin. Uldum, eine Mini-Storyline aus Classictagen, bleibt unvollendet. Vergeudetes Potenzial, wohin man auch sieht.



> In anderen MMORPGs ist das sogar der einzige Weg, das extreme Beispiel ist hier EVE online, das den Spieler völlig alleine läßt, mit voller Absicht.



Richtig, die (leider aussterbenden) Sandbox-RPGs. IMO der elegantere Weg des Weltdesigns, vor allem weil die Spieler dann auch mehr beitragen können. Aber die lassen sich schwer mit dem Ansatz von WoW, WAR und Co. vergleichen, die den Spieler möglichst auf jedem Schritt des Weges an die Hand nehmen (bzw. an die Leine, um die passendere Analogie zu wählen).



> Also, von der (extrem schwachen und schlecht geschriebenen, da wirst Du mir als Autor beipflichten) WoW Story nicht blenden lassen, hinter und unter dem ganzen Entertainment-Zirkus für mentale Couch-Potatoes ist WoW immer noch ein echtes MMORPG.



Dem stimme ich tatsächlich zu, bis auf einen Punkt: WoW erhebt nicht den Anspruch, ein RPG zu sein. Damit hat Blizz schon länger aufgehört (wie ich zu meiner eigenen Schadenfreude bemerken durfte), es ist für sie "nur" noch ein "MMOG". Den RP-Teil haben sie unter den Tisch fallen lassen.

EDIT:



Arkanoss schrieb:


> Schon mal was von RP gehöhrt ? Anscheinend nicht .....



Stell dir vor, Herr Meiser (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), ich hab lange Zeit selbst P&P-RPGs gespielt. Mehrere verschiedene sogar. Nur in WoW RP zu betreiben heißt, Perlen vor die Säue zu werfen. Es gibt Spiele mit wesentlich dichterer Atmosphäre und mehr Möglichkeiten dazu. SWG wäre mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## La Saint (10. Februar 2009)

Der TE hat vollkommen Recht, auch wenn hier wie erwartet die Häme eimerweise ausgegossen wird.

WoW liegt nicht im Sterben, WoW ist längst tot.

Zumindest das WoW, das wir vor Jahren angefangen, geliebt und supported haben. Was hier noch herumtorkelt ist ein reiner Zombie. Oder besser gesagt, ein kindergartentauglicher Zombie. Denn genau das ist es, wo die Reise hingeht. WoW wird schon seit geraumer Zeit auf die nächste Zielgruppe angepaßt, die 6 bis 12jährigen. Spätestens in 2 Jahren wird das Rating auf 6 Jahren herabgesetzt werden. WoW wird dann 15 Millionen Abonnenten haben, davon aber 10 Millionen unter 12 Jahren. Die Komplexität der Spielinhalte wird bis dahin von Blizzard für diese Zielgruppe zugeschnitten worden sein.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Technocrat (10. Februar 2009)

La schrieb:


> Der TE hat vollkommen Recht, auch wenn hier wie erwartet die Häme eimerweise ausgegossen wird.




Häme? Wo? Ihm (und Typen wie ihm) wird gesagt, er solle sich ein Spiel suchen, das ihm Spaß macht. Dir übrigens auch.


----------



## Technocrat (10. Februar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich tatsächlich zu, bis auf einen Punkt: WoW erhebt nicht den Anspruch, ein RPG zu sein. Damit hat Blizz schon länger aufgehört (wie ich zu meiner eigenen Schadenfreude bemerken durfte), es ist für sie "nur" noch ein "MMOG". Den RP-Teil haben sie unter den Tisch fallen lassen.



Das mag sein, wie es sei, aber unsere Gilde macht RP und Fun Stuff seit fast auf den Tag genau 4 Jahren (gegründet 15.2.2005), und wir haben mehr Mitglieder denn je. Und wir waren 3 Jahre lang fast die einzige solche Gilde auf Turalyon, aber seit ungefähr einem Jahr werden mehr und mehr solche Gilden gegründet. Vielleich ist das nur auf Turalyon so, aber mir gefällt's und es ist uns egal, als was WoW bezeichnet wird oder was es sein soll - es macht noch immer einen Riesenspaß!


----------



## AoC.Virtus (10. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Die AoC Story endet de facto nach der Startinsel, eine grobe Geschichtsline wie bei WAR ist keine Story, und GW, SWGO, Vanguard, UO, EVE online, Tabula Rasa und Neocron haben keine und bei Pirates of the Burning Coast bin ich mir nicht sicher.



na da haste wohl damals echt nur bis lvl20 gespielt... die Story von AoC ging weiter. Schon alleine weil man mit lvl 30,40,50 die Questreihe und die Story fortgesetzt hatte.


----------



## KayaDiabolin (10. Februar 2009)

Unglaublich, diesen Thread gibt es immernoch??

Aber gut, kein Wunder bei dem Thema. Es werden noch Leute über den bevorstehenden Untergang oder weiteren Aufstieg von WoW diskutieren, wenn das Ende schon lange feststeht.

Ich sage weder, wann genau das Ende kommen wird, noch, ob es bald oder nicht bald kommt. Ich sage nur, DASS es kommt. Nichts währt ewig, auch nicht World of Warcraft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: First auf Seite 70, hehe ^^


----------



## Toddy37 (10. Februar 2009)

Naja spiele nun seit fast 2,5 Jaren oder so ^^ und finde auch es war noch nie so langweilig wie jetz spiele kaum noch in moment!
habe auch schon andere mmo (WAR, HdRO , Gild Wars) ausprobirt aber alle nicht so toll ^^
ich fand das zu bc um einiges spannender!!!
 naja jeder hat seine eigende meineung und das ist meine ^^

gurß toddy37


----------



## Hishabye (10. Februar 2009)

Ist das jetzt eigentlich ein legendary Thread? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (10. Februar 2009)

Finde es eigentlich durchaus berechtigt über das Thema zu diskutieren, auch wenn es nunmehr 70 Seiten sind.

Dazu ist ein Forum doch da... nur mal so als Anregung für diejenigen, die behaupten, alle die kein WoW spielen sollten verschwinden und nicht mehr weiterdiskutieren.


----------



## Drektanus (10. Februar 2009)

So
1.Das Hauptproblem ist das Blizzard entscheidende Situationen die in WC3 für den Spieler für den weiteren Fortgang der Handlung wichtig waren verkommen lässt.Anu`Barak wurde bereits erwähnt.Dann hätte ich dafür noch HdZ4as Ausmerzen von Stratholme.Wieso eine kleine 5-Mann Instanz,wo in WC3 von Anfang an min. 7-8 Ritter zur Verfügung stehen die Elite der Menschen zu dem Zeitpunkt.Und damals war Arthas als richtiger Held dabei der mehr Schaden gemacht hat als sonst jemand.Wieso können auf einmal 5 Spieler mit grünen Equip sogar die Heroic-Variante problemlos meistern???
Wieso nicht so machen wie bei Hayjal zu nem richtigen Raid ausbauen dann kann man Punkt 2 schon streichen.

2.Naxxramas: Ich würde sagen nicht mehr als eine billige schlechte Kopie aus dem Classic WoW mit angepassten Loot und Bossen mit mehr Life und Trashs.
Auch wenn Naxx als Einstiegsraid gedacht war muss spätestens in der 25-Mann Variante mehr kommen.
@Blizzard: Lasst die alten Inis so wie sie sind im Classic WoW und denkt euch was neues aus.Damit ist allen deutlich mehr geholfen und es macht auch einfach mehr Spaß.

So das waren 2 Hauptprobleme die find ich schnell ins Auge fallen

Dankeschön


----------



## Technocrat (10. Februar 2009)

Drektanus schrieb:


> So
> 1.Das Hauptproblem ist das Blizzard entscheidende Situationen die in WC3 für den Spieler für den weiteren Fortgang der Handlung wichtig waren verkommen lässt.




Keineswegs, das ist nun völlig trival und unwichtig. Wie hier schon festgestellt wurde, ist es nicht der Content (die Story) die den Spielwitz eines MMO (egal ob RPG oder nicht) ausmacht, sondern das Zusammenspielen mit anderen Spielern und wie gut, einfadch und abwechslungsreich das machbar ist. Und das geht in WoW ganz toll (obwohl RP als solches nicht mehr direkt unterstützt wird) und so schreibt man halt seine Story selbst. Es ist egal, wie Blizzard den Enboss nennt und warum man den umlegen soll, bei uns läuft sowas ungefähr so: "Hey Jungs, hab da von nem fettn Drachen in Icecrown gehört, woll'n wir nicht mal ein Team zusammenstellen um und den zur Brust zu nehmen? Ist bestimmt lohnend!" Und irgendwer findet nen Grund warum wir das machen sollten und schon gehts los... ganz egal, wie der Drache heißt, wird man ja dann sehen. Die meisten Bösewichte prahlen ja rum und verkünden ihren Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J3st3r (10. Februar 2009)

also ich finde, dass man ein bisschen story schon mitbekommen sollte -.-
denn die ist gar net so kompliziert wie man vllt. glauben könnte und echt "spannend" (wenn man die geschichte eines pc-spiels spannend finden kann ^^)


----------



## Bumklatsch (10. Februar 2009)

@J3st3r Ja man kann eine Geschichte von einem PC-Game spannend finden. Hast du ma die Bücher zu Warcraft gelesen? Scheinbar nich sonst hättest du diesen Satz nicht geschrieben.

Aber zurück zum Thema: Für mich persönlich liegt WoW im Moment im sterben und ich spiele diesen Monat zum letzten mal. 
Meine Gründe sind: 1. die Inzen und Raids sind viel zu leicht geworden 
                             2. und das Wichtigste ist die Community wird immer schlechter 
                                 Handelschannels werden nur noch zum flamen und sinnloslabbern genutzt, es kommt nur noch
                                 eine Frage wenn man eine Gruppe für eine Inze sucht " wieviel DPS?" (selbst bei Nexus Hero
                                 scho vorgekommen) und täglich machen immermehr nutzlose Gilden und den guten Gilden 
                                 laufen einige Leute weg weil sie lieber in die "kleine" eigene Gilde vom Kumpel gehen.



Aber ich denke nicht dass WoW im gesamten im "sterben liegt".
Man siehe sich nur abends die Server an, viele von denen sind immer voll.


----------



## J3st3r (10. Februar 2009)

ich finde die geschichte sehr wohl spannend ich wollte nur überflüssiges flamen verhindern...

@bumklatsch
zu deinem punkt 1 kann ich nur sagen:
du kennst ulduar nich
du keinnst arthas nich
du kennst überhaupt nur einen bruchteil des 80er raidcontents
 und bei 2. muss ich dir leider recht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (10. Februar 2009)

Bumklatsch schrieb:


> den guten Gilden laufen einige Leute weg weil sie lieber in die "kleine" eigene Gilde vom Kumpel gehen.



Gute Gilden überstehen den unvermeidlichen Schwund aber auch.


----------



## TBrain (10. Februar 2009)

Drektanus schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich dafür noch HdZ4as Ausmerzen von Stratholme.Wieso eine kleine 5-Mann Instanz,wo in WC3 von Anfang an min. 7-8 Ritter zur Verfügung stehen die Elite der Menschen zu dem Zeitpunkt.Und damals war Arthas als richtiger Held dabei der mehr Schaden gemacht hat als sonst jemand.Wieso können auf einmal 5 Spieler mit grünen Equip sogar die Heroic-Variante problemlos meistern???



Da ist auch Arthas mit dabei. Oder hast du den garnicht bemerkt? ^^



> und den guten Gilden
> laufen einige Leute weg weil sie lieber in die "kleine" eigene Gilde vom Kumpel gehen.



dazu kann man nur sagen: super, na endlich. Wievielen kleinen Gilden sind früher die Spieler weggelaufen, weil diejenigen "was erreichen" wollten? Ist doch umgekehrt viel besser. Speil mit den Leuten die du magst... ich kann nichts schlimmes daran erkennen, im Gegenteil.


----------



## J3st3r (10. Februar 2009)

lol aber sicher nich der echte ^^
ich denke der wird noch ne ganze ecke schwieriger
außerdem war ich da noch nich


----------



## Bumklatsch (10. Februar 2009)

Da magst du recht haben dass ich Ulduar nicht kenne und ich werde auch nicht mitbekommen wie es wird.
Aber kennst du denn Ulduar so wie es in WoW wirklich erscheinen wird? (will dich nich persönlich angreifen)
Wenn ich sehe wie sie im Moment an den Klassen rumpfuschen (nur ein kleines Beispiel: Jäger und kein Pfeilverbrauch) oder wie einfach selbst Naxx 25 is, dann denke ich dass auch diese Inze nicht schwer wird.
Und doch ich kenne den 80 Raidcontent, wenn auch nich mit einer festen Raidgilde. aber es gibt ja scho ständige Randoms für (auf Ysera so).
Aber wie gesagt mir ist es egal wie sich WoW weiterentwickelt. Mein Acc läuft bald aus.


----------



## J3st3r (10. Februar 2009)

nein natürlich kenne ich ulduar nich, aber nach dem ganzen protest der sich in letzter zeit in der community regt wird sich blizz schon was ausgedacht haben, schließlich sind es die zocker an denen blizz verdient (und nich schlecht...)
du kennst den bisherigen raidcontent, aber ich denke schon das da noch eiin paar dinger kommen werden!
naja ich hoffe du hattest spaß in wow ^^


----------



## Bumklatsch (10. Februar 2009)

Ja ich hatte sehr viel Spaß in WoW aber seitdem ich auf 80 bin is die Luft leider raus.
In BC war ich lange auf 70 und da hatte jeder Tag noch Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Technocrat (10. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Und auch für Dich gilt: Weniger Käse über Sachen die man nicht kennt erzählen und wenn Du in der Welt der Erwachsenen mal angekommen bist (geistig), dann wirst du merken, daß man manche Dinge, die man trotzdem praktiziert, auch kritisieren kann.



Nur Masochisten praktizieren unbezahlt Dinge, die sie kritikwürdig finden. Und ihr ProWhiner seid sogar noch schlimmer: ihr BEZAHLT für Dinge, die ihr kritikwürdig findet. Das wäre noch verzeihlich, wenn es um lebensnotwendige Dinge ginge, die man bezahlen muß (Wohnung etc). aber WoW ist komplett freiwillig - und da hört bei mir das Verständis für Leute wie euch auf.


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Nur Masochisten praktizieren unbezahlt Dinge, die sie kritikwürdig finden. Und ihr ProWhiner seid sogar noch schlimmer: ihr BEZAHLT für Dinge, die ihr kritikwürdig findet. Das wäre noch verzeihlich, wenn es um lebensnotwendige Dinge ginge, die man bezahlen muß (Wohnung etc). aber WoW ist komplett freiwillig - und da hört bei mir das Verständis für Leute wie euch auf.



Jeder Mensch der behauptet, an etwas absolut keine Kritik zu haben ist entweder kurzsichtig, ein Fanboy desselben, lügt oder gleioch alles auf einmal. Da die perfekte Form der Unterhaltung noch nicht existiert wird es logischerweise an ALLEM Kritikpunkte geben. Es geht immer nur darum, das zu finden was man gewissermaßen "am wenigsten schlecht" findet.

Außerdem: Gabs nicht diesen schönen Spruch "Wenn du es nicht kritisieren kannst, dann kennst du es nicht ausreichend?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnutz (10. Februar 2009)

Bumklatsch schrieb:


> Ja ich hatte sehr viel Spaß in WoW aber seitdem ich auf 80 bin is die Luft leider raus.
> In BC war ich lange auf 70 und da hatte jeder Tag noch Spaß gemacht.



Ich kenne so viele Leute, bei denen mit 70 die Luft raus war. Wie ich auch dem TE rate: Nicht von sich selbst auf andere schließen.


----------



## Jahmaydoh (10. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Nur Masochisten praktizieren unbezahlt Dinge, die sie kritikwürdig finden. Und ihr ProWhiner seid sogar noch schlimmer: ihr BEZAHLT für Dinge, die ihr kritikwürdig findet. Das wäre noch verzeihlich, wenn es um lebensnotwendige Dinge ginge, die man bezahlen muß (Wohnung etc). aber WoW ist komplett freiwillig - und da hört bei mir das Verständis für Leute wie euch auf.


merkst du eigentlich noch was?
nur weil man kritik übt wo momentan wirklich kritik angebracht ist, soll man lieber aufhören mit etwas was einem im ganzen doch gefällt?
hörst du auf auto zu fahren weil dein fensterheber nicht mehr geht anstatt dich in der werkstatt zu beschweren?

aber man kann mit dir eh nicht diskutieren da du keinen standpunkt ausser deinen eigenen auch nur ansatzweise tolerierst.


----------



## Zarth (10. Februar 2009)

Bruce Lee hat mal gesagt :  „Wenn du kritisiert wirst, dann musst du irgend etwas richtig machen. Denn man greift nur denjenigen an, der den Ball hat.“  Finde es passt bisschen zu den thema ^^


----------



## Technocrat (10. Februar 2009)

Aha, Cyl, keine Argumente mehr, statt dessen versuchte Beleidigungen. Alles klar, you lose.

Und ich bin nicht die neue Zielgruppe von Blizz - ich war IMMER die in der Zielgruppe von Blizz. Das Raider auftreten würden die den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstehen und statt dessen bloß versuchen, Bosse zu legen. war Blizz von Anfang an nicht so klar. Aber immerhin: sie lernen und entziehen euch Itemgrabbern nach und nach die Grundlage, ein Schritt, den ich nur begrüßen kann.


----------



## J3st3r (10. Februar 2009)

da muss ich mich anschließen... edit: ich schließe mich nicht technocrat sondern zarth an!
blizz wird wow niemals perfekt hinkriegen, in keinem addon und mit keinem patch
es wird IMMER grund zum kritisieren geben und dann is es ansichtssache ob man geduldig ist und auf bessere zeiten wartet (die es zweifelsohne geben wird) oder ob man alles hinschmeißt (was genauso verständlich ist)


----------



## Jahmaydoh (10. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Aha, Cyl, keine Argumente mehr, statt dessen vesuchte Beleidigungen. Alles klar, you lose.
> 
> Und ich bin nicht die neue Zielgruppe von Blizz - ich war IMMER die Zielgruppe von Blizz. Das Raider auftreten würden die den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstehen und statt dessen bloß versuchen, Bosse zu legen. war Blizz von Anfang an nicht so klar. Aber immerhin: sie lernen und entziehen euch Itemgrabbern nach und nach die Grundlage, ein Schritt, den ich nur begrüßen kann.


da du ja anscheinend hinter den tieferen Sinn gekommen bist, worin liegt der denn genau? und warum hat blizz früher riesige instanzen für 40mann gebaut und teilweise epische events dafür veranstaltet wenn es nicht wichtig ist?
du bist nur intolerant, religiösen fanatikern nicht unähnlich(nur sie kennen den wahren weg zur erleuchtung/himmel/whatever, andersgläubige sind verblendet und haben somit keine existenzberechtigung). klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und ich bin nicht die neue Zielgruppe von Blizz - ich war IMMER die in der Zielgruppe von Blizz. Das Raider auftreten würden die den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstehen und statt dessen bloß versuchen, Bosse zu legen. war Blizz von Anfang an nicht so klar. Aber immerhin: sie lernen und entziehen euch Itemgrabbern nach und nach die Grundlage, ein Schritt, den ich nur begrüßen kann.



Öhhh, ja klaaaaaar... Deswegen haben sie ja auch einen Hardcore-Raider (Tigole) ins Unternehmen geholt. Weil sie a.) keine Ahnung hatten dass es diese Zielgruppe gibt und sie die b.) nicht bedienen wollten. Also wirklich, da begibst du dich eeeeetwas aufs argumentative Glatteis...


----------



## Freelancer (10. Februar 2009)

J3st3r schrieb:


> ich finde die geschichte sehr wohl spannend ich wollte nur überflüssiges flamen verhindern...
> 
> @bumklatsch
> zu deinem punkt 1 kann ich nur sagen:
> ...



Und genau da liegt das Problem wir kennen Ulduar & Arthas nicht aber alles was es davor gibt und zig gilden warten darauf, das war mit bc anders da waren es nach so kurzer zeit nur die Top Gilden die den gebotenen  Content durch hatte.

Mein Server war noch nie der schnellste aber selbst die neuen Gilden bei uns haben schon alles Clear ok den Gelegenheitsspieler macht das evtl spaß aber den die früher etwas mehr zeit in ihr Hobby gesteckt haben nicht mehr

Ups ich bin ja auch nur noch Gelegenheitsspieler weil es nix zutun gibt außer evtl die Erfolge ^^


P.s alle Leute den Wow jetzt noch gefällt bitte hier posten das ist unser mimi Thema ^^

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=90173


----------



## Freelancer (10. Februar 2009)

sry für doppel post warum auch immer das passiert ist ^^


----------



## J3st3r (10. Februar 2009)

ich denke das naxx und co. nur vorgeschmäcker waren, damit die pro´s nicht abspringen bevor sie den richtigen neuen content implementieren...
hat anscheinend nich ganz so gefunnzt...


----------



## Hishabye (10. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube Blizzard hat selber kein Bock mehr auf das Geheule von den Pro-Raidern
und macht das einzig RICHTIGE.
Wenn ich als Unternehmer 2 Gruppen hätte, die mein Produkt verwenden.

Die eine Gruppe, ist zufrieden, zahlt fleissig weiter und ist im Kundenanteil größer.

Die andere Gruppe ist nur am beschweren, droht mit Kündigung und ist ist im Kundenanteil minimal.

Jetzt dürft ihr 3 x raten, wen ich zuerst los werden wollen würde....


Zudem kann mir nicht in den Kopf rein gehen, wie man sich wegen manchen Klassen-Änderungen
so rumheulen und aufregen kann...

Warum wird das Spiel kaputt gemacht, wenn der Jäger auf einmal endlos Munition hat? oO

Ich für meinen Teil sehe das immer als neue Herausforderung an, immer ujnd immer sich
auf neue Sachen einstellen und damit zurecht kommen ^^

Zudem könnt ihr euch auf die neue Manaregeneration freuen, mal sehen wie das
so dann einfach wird.
Zudem glaub ich das Blizzard mit der neuen Instanz einen harten Brocken auch für
die Pro-Gamer implentieren wird...und ich wünsch mir das diese mind. 6 Monate
drin rumwipen...


----------



## Jahmaydoh (10. Februar 2009)

J3st3r schrieb:


> ich denke das naxx und co. nur vorgeschmäcker waren, damit die pro´s nicht abspringen bevor sie den richtigen neuen content implementieren...
> hat anscheinend nich ganz so gefunnzt...


man muss kein progamer(wtf soll das überhaupt sein) sein um den content durch zu haben. 2-3 raidabende reichen völlig aus um schon vor wochen alles gelegt zu haben(inkl. twilight). Es beschweren sich ja auch eher die Leute die Ende BC noch Herausforderung in BT/SW hatten.
Andererseits gibt es genug Leute die das Spiel immernoch nichtmal rudimentär beherrschen und dementsprechend nicht mal Archavon hinbekommen.


----------



## J3st3r (10. Februar 2009)

lol progamer kp woher ich das hab...
vllt. hegeberg?
was ich mit meinen letzten posts nur sagen wollte war, dass man vllt. noch etwas warten muss bis was schwieriges kommt


----------



## Jahmaydoh (10. Februar 2009)

J3st3r schrieb:


> lol progamer kp woher ich das hab...
> vllt. hegeberg?
> was ich mit meinen letzten posts nur sagen wollte war, dass man vllt. noch etwas warten muss bis was schwieriges kommt


ja bis dahin kann man ja seine zeit damit verbringen solche threads auf ein paar dutzend seiten zu bringen XD.
BC war da wesentlich besser, ich glaube da hat sich keiner über langeweile beschwert ausser vielleicht wirklich die hardcore-raider. da wurde nur geheult das vashj so schwer ist und man nicht mh kann...naja blizz hats schon nicht leicht^^


----------



## J3st3r (10. Februar 2009)

irgendwie könnte der thread geclosed werden... (man beachte die herrliche mischung aus englisch und deutsch bei "geclosed" die wegen einem kurzeitigen aussetzer meines sprachlichen zentrums im hirn enstanden ist...)
irgendwie läufts immer auf das gleiche hinaus:
blizz scheisse
nein
doch
dann hör doch auf
beleidigungen
blizz is scheisse
usw...
deswegen
/close


----------



## abe15 (10. Februar 2009)

J3st3r schrieb:


> irgendwie könnte der thread geclosed werden... (man beachte die herrliche mischung aus englisch und deutsch bei "geclosed" die wegen einem kurzeitigen aussetzer meines sprachlichen zentrums im hirn enstanden ist...)
> irgendwie läufts immer auf das gleiche hinaus:
> blizz scheisse
> nein
> ...



Klar läuft sich das Thema irgendwann aus^^
Ich muss zugeben das ich, obwohl es mein Thread ist, die Antworten ab ca Seite 20 aus den Augen verloren habe, weil der Umfang der Antworten einfach immer größer wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bedanke mich natürlich bei allen für die rege Beteiligung.
Ich bin aber dafür, das der Thread auf bleibt. Warum?
95 Seiten, 116.000 Klicks, 1.415 Antworten.
Die Community zeigt interesse an dem Thema, also warum sollte sie nicht darüber diskutieren dürfen? Das ist doch Sinn und Zweck eines "Discussionsthreads"!
MfG Diegoran


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. Februar 2009)

Jahmaydoh schrieb:


> man muss kein progamer(wtf soll das überhaupt sein) sein um den content durch zu haben. 2-3 raidabende reichen völlig aus um schon vor wochen alles gelegt zu haben(inkl. twilight). Es beschweren sich ja auch eher die Leute die Ende BC noch Herausforderung in BT/SW hatten.
> Andererseits gibt es genug Leute die das Spiel immernoch nichtmal rudimentär beherrschen und dementsprechend nicht mal Archavon hinbekommen.



etwas clear zu haben bedeutet noch lang nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange.

Clear kann man bald was haben, mit Glück brauchst nichtmal selbst gut sein, sondern wirst mitgeschleift von guten Randoms (solls ja durchaus geben) oder ner Gilde. Du hast nen Erfolg, ev. 1-2 Items abgegriffen, aber man ist sicher nicht so schnell best möglich equippt. Dazu bedarf es ein paar mehr Naxx-25er Läufe.

Dass es in Classic mehr und schwierigere Sachen gegeben hat,, sollte klar sein. Da war das Spiel neu, man hatte viiiiel Zeit es zu entwickeln und zu implementieren, wusste aber nicht sicher wer das alles sehen wird.

Ich behaupte es gibt genug Leute die schon lange spielen (im Sinne von Account haben, heisst ja nciht gleichzeitig oft und stdmässig lange) und nie im alten Naxx oder sonstigen 40er Raids waren.

In BC kam dann genauso die Item-Flut wo alle rumheulten ihr T3 mit nem grünen Teil austauschen zu müssen.
Es gab viele Ini´s mit Belohnungen, viele Ruf-Fraktionen mit Belohnungen und das System wurde Schritt für Schritt ausgebaut und ging dann über ins Badges-System usw,usf.

Es gab eben Heros,10er Instanzen (Kara gab es auch nicht zu BC-Beginn!)und die grösseren Raids kamen später.

Wenn früher (Classic) alles so toll war und alle rundum zufrieden gewesen wären, warum hat Blizz es nicht so gelassen? Nicht wieder nur 40er Raids gemacht usw? 

Jetzt gibts AK,Sartharion,Naxx,AK - 3 eher kurze Raids, 1 längerer - jeweils in 10 und 25er Versionen.
Dazu noch Heros. 

Einiges wurde vereinfacht, ja. Aber in Summe ist der Content nicht sehr viel kleiner als er mit bC-Beginn war...da wurde auch einiges nachgereicht.

2-3 Raidabende pro Woche reichen aus? Ja, tun sie. Aber wieviele Leute gingen/gehen denn öfter? Glaubst du ernsthaft es ist der Grossteil oder gar viele? Egal ob es Content gibt oder nicht.

Wieviele Leute sind denn schon bestmöglich equippt? 

Wielang gab es BC schon, als man zu Ende bzw. noch Herausforderung in BT/SW hatte?


Spieler anderer MMOs müssen ggf. damit leben nichtmal zu Spieleinführung genug Content zu haben um überhaupt angemessen leveln zu können.


----------



## Zadig (10. Februar 2009)

Ich lese hier in diesem Thema sehr oft, das Blizz eben an die Casuals denkt, und die Pro Gilden eh nur einen kleinen Teil ausmachen, und es kein Verlust ist wenn man diese verliert. Auf kurze Sicht sicher richtig, aber auf längere Sicht stimme ich dem nicht zu. 

WoW ist so erfolgreich, weil sich damals sehr schnell ein regelrechter Hype entwickelt hat um das Game. Viel dieses Hypes machten eben auch die sogenannten Pro Gilden aus, meiner Meinung nach. War es nicht so, das auf Servern, wo sich einige dieser Gilden rumtrieben, besonders viele Spieler einen Account erstellten und die Server sich unter dieser Last bogen. Es ist wie im Sport oder auch der Musik. man sieht immer zu den Stars auf, träumt ein wenig auch mal in so einem Raid zu spielen und freut sich, wenigstens ein kleines Stück des besonderen ganzen zu sein. Wenn auch bei vielen sicherlich unbewusst.

Wie war es denn z.B. im Tennis. Starkstromfrisur-Boris hörte auf, auch Steffi Graf und schon hats keine Sau mehr geschaut. Beim Sport kann man so etwas sehr extrem verfolgen.

Auf lange Sicht mag es eben richtig sein, was Blizz macht und eben nur noch an die Gelegenheitsspieler denkt, abwer man sollte sich die großen Gilden nicht vergraulen. Denn sonst wird WoW eben wirklich nur ein Spiel, ein Spiel wie es viele andere gibt und noch geben wird.


----------



## Starfighter (10. Februar 2009)

WoW und sterben....wenn wir alle in rente sind vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Zarth (10. Februar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Zudem glaub ich das Blizzard mit der neuen Instanz einen harten Brocken auch für
> die Pro-Gamer implentieren wird...und ich wünsch mir das diese mind. 6 Monate
> drin rumwipen...



Ich würde mich da drüber freuen dann ist die Freude viel größer wenn der Boss down geht und man hört wieder das JJAAAAA ER IST DOWN*JUBEL*FREU* im Ts/Gildenchat was mir sehr fehlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (10. Februar 2009)

Starfighter schrieb:


> WoW und sterben....wenn wir alle in rente sind vielleicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Blüm: Die Renten sind sicher!


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. Februar 2009)

Zadig schrieb:


> WoW ist so erfolgreich, weil sich damals sehr schnell ein regelrechter Hype entwickelt hat um das Game. Viel dieses Hypes machten eben auch die sogenannten Pro Gilden aus, meiner Meinung nach. War es nicht so, das auf Servern, wo sich einige dieser Gilden rumtrieben, besonders viele Spieler einen Account erstellten und die Server sich unter dieser Last bogen. Es ist wie im Sport oder auch der Musik. man sieht immer zu den Stars auf, träumt ein wenig auch mal in so einem Raid zu spielen und freut sich, wenigstens ein kleines Stück des besonderen ganzen zu sein. Wenn auch bei vielen sicherlich unbewusst.
> 
> Wie war es denn z.B. im Tennis. Starkstromfrisur-Boris hörte auf, auch Steffi Graf und schon hats keine Sau mehr geschaut. Beim Sport kann man so etwas sehr extrem verfolgen.
> 
> Auf lange Sicht mag es eben richtig sein, was Blizz macht und eben nur noch an die Gelegenheitsspieler denkt, abwer man sollte sich die großen Gilden nicht vergraulen. Denn sonst wird WoW eben wirklich nur ein Spiel, ein Spiel wie es viele andere gibt und noch geben wird.




Und das Spiel reizt die Leute, nicht die Leute die das Spiel spielen.

Als ich angefangen habe, dann wegen Berichten in Games-Zeitschriften oder im Fernsehen.
Ich wusste lange Zeit davor absolut nix von Gilden, was das ist, was die tun usw.

Im Spiel wurde ich dann wie es so üblich von jemanden angeflüstert und in ne kleine Gilde geladen. Waren glaub ich um die 30 Leute - einfach bloss so, nix raiden oder sonstwas.

Ich wusste lange Zeit nichts von in der Community so gehypten HighEnd-Gilden oder das es so gar gesponsorte Gilden gibt.

Jetzt weiss ichs schon länge rund es geht mir ziemlich am Popo vorbei. Was die machen interessiert mich nicht.
Ich setze mir meine Ziele selber, ich brauch doch nicht noch in nem Spiel, dass ich aus Spass spiele und wofür ich was bezahle noch quasi eine Vorgabe was ich zu erreichen habe um gut dazu stehen.

wenn das andere brauchen....euer Bier.


Ich bin mir sicher, es gibt jetzt noch mehr als genug Spieler denen es ähnlich geht, wie mir früher. Die haben keine Ahnung von Pro-Gilden und es interessiert sie nicht besonders.

Es gibt mehr als genug Spieler, die treiben sich nicht hier oder in anderen Foren herum, sondern spielen wenn es ihnen Spass macht ihre paar Stunden im Monat und sind mehr als zufrieden damit.

es gibt mehr als genug Spieler die laufen planlos herum, machen dies und jenes, paar Quests hier,paar Dailys da,angeln,machen mal ein BG und wollen oder brauchen keine Gilde und sind mehr als zufrieden damit.

Es gibt mehr als genug Spieler wie mich, die sind in ner Gilde, gehen 2-3x die Woche raiden, freuen sich über jeden Boss der liegt, über jedes Teil das sie bekommen und  sind mehr als zufrieden damit.

Die Meinung in diesen oder anderen Foren ist die Meinung von ein paar wenigen, die sich intensiv mit der Materie auseinander setzen - einige mit positiver, anderer mit negativer Einstellung zum Spiel.

Die breite Masse ist das noch lang nicht - und selbst in diesem im Verhältnis kleinen Rahmen, hält sich die Zahl der Leute die nicht zufrieden sind und WoW für tot erklären die Waage mit denen die das nicht so sehen.


----------



## Konov (10. Februar 2009)

IMO liegt die *Sucht-These* weiter ganz vorne, die ich vor einigen Seiten detailliert zu erläutern versucht habe.

Der "Tod" von WoW ist in diesem Fall eindeutig für jeden von uns anders zu definieren. Für viele ist es längst tot, für andere wiederum nicht. Da kann man keine allgemeingültige Aussage machen. Kommentare wie über mir von "Starfighter" sind somit ohne jede sachliche Grundlage.

Um nochmal auf die Sucht-Thematik zu sprechen zu kommen:
Letztenendes ist es immer eine Sache der Spieler selbst, *wie* und *was* sie kritisieren. Kritik wird es - wie bereits erwähnt - immer geben. Das ist auch völlig normal, in einem gewissen Maß.
Das Problem ist aber, dass die Kritik einiger "Pro"s mittlerweile scheinbar alles nachvollziehbare übersteigt - da schließt sich der Kreis mit der *Sucht-These*. *Denn die Sucht ist auch hier das Fundament der übermässigen Kritisierung.* Dennoch wird weiter gespielt, denn so schlecht scheint es ja dann doch nicht zu sein, als dass man seine Sucht bekämpfen könnte.

Ich befürchte, dass der Sucht-Aspekt in diesem Zusammenhang viel zu kurz kommt. Das von der Normalität abweichende *Viel-Spielen* führt zu mehr *Frustration und Kritik*, weil natürlich gewisse Anforderungen an das Spiel nicht mehr erfüllt werden können. Sicherlich wurde WoW nicht unter diesen Sozialtechnischen *Extremkonditionen *getestet. (6 Stunden und mehr am Tag spielen)
Es ist unterm Strich wohl völlig logisch, dass dann Kritik von Seiten der Spieler auftritt - allerdings nur deshalb, weil sie selbst *ein völlig falsches Spielverhalten* besitzen. Hier muss man natürlich beachten, dass das falsche Spielverhalten durch die mehr oder weniger allgemeingültigen sozialen Normen definiert wird... wer einen *geregelten *Tagesablauf hat, inkl. *ausreichender *Sozialer Komponente (was meist den *Knackpunkt *darstellt), wird nicht übermässig spielen und demzufolge auch weniger kritisieren weil er nie diese Extremsituationen erreicht.

Das Ergebnis ist (wieder mal) eindeutig: Viele Spieler sind *süchtig*, merken es selbst *nicht *und neigen daher zu *übermässiger *Kritik, was auf ihren *übermässigen *Konsum zurückzuführen ist. (= Sucht)

Nicht umsonst ist bei WoW die Anzahl der *kritisierenden *Spieler in Relation zu der Anzahl der Spieler *generell *in etwa äquivalent gestiegen. Das sollte zu denken geben.


----------



## Schamos (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffed.de Community...
Ich lese nun schon eine ganze Zeit die teilweise sehr guten (und teilweise sehr schlechten) Posts zu diesem doch sehr wichtigen Thema und hatte schon ein paar gute Antworten vorbereitet. Aber nun alles wieder verworfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus seiner Sicht hat der TE durchaus recht mit Aussage, fuer ihn ist es vielleicht wirklich so das WoW kurz vor dem Tot steht. Fuer mich sieht die Sache jedoch ganz anders auch...
Es gibt 3 Gruende die fuer mich WoW noch lange nicht sterben lassen:  Noch nicht clear, keine Alternativen, meine Gilde
Ok, das war etwas zu Allgemein geschrieben, daher hier mal die Details:

*Noch nicht clear*
Natuerlich haben viele grosse Raidgilden schon zu 60er Zeiten Naxx gesehen und clear gehabt, aber ich hatte das nicht. Ich war froh wenn ich mal MC gehen konnte oder ZG, fuer mehr reichte die Zeit nicht. Danach gab es BC und mit Kara endlich mal spielbaren Raidcontent der sogar ganz witzig war. Die grossen Raidgilden gingen einfach nach SSC/FDS und spaeter BT/MH oder halt SWP. All diese schoenen Instanzen konnte ich nur deswegen besuchen weil ich ein paar Freunde in einer Raidgilde hatte die ab und zu einen Heiler brauchten. (Oki, SWP war ich heute noch nicht). Viele Spieler hatten die Option nicht und entsprechend die nette Schlangenlady nie gesehen.
Heute ist es so das die Instanz wenigstens von jedem betretten werden kann, auch von kleineren Gruppen. Da aber die Leute mit denen ich dort hingehe noch nie was anderes wie Kara gesehen hatten haben sie auch keine Raid-Erfahrung. Das heit fuer unsere Truppe ist Naxx immernoch verdammt schwer und wir werden wohl noch ein paar mal Wipen muessen bis wir endlich Heigan drauf haben.
Wir lassen uns Zeit dabei und wenn wir irgendwann den Clear geschaft haben gibt's schon lange Ulduar, genug neue Herausforderungen.
Daher mein Fazit hierzu: Nicht immer nur "gogogo" sondern mal entspannt spielen, und schon ist man nicht nach 3 Wochen schon mit allem fertig.

*Keine Alternativen*
Klar, WoW ist nicht perfekt, aber ich bin nunmal ein MMOPRG Spieler aus leidenschaft. Was soll ich bitte spielen ? 
Jedes MMOPRG hat seine Probleme und Schwaechen, und wenn ich es unterm Strich zusammenrechne gewinnt irgendwie immer WoW.
Wenn mir jemand eine ernsthafte Alternative aufzeigt (und nu komm mir keiner mit WAR oder so einem Mist) koennte man ja mal drueber sprechen, aber bis jetzt sehe ich nichts vergleichbares auf dem Markt. (und ich habe lange gesucht)

*Meine Gilde*
Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich das so alles lese frage ich mich ernsthaft: Habt ihr keine Gilde ?
Langeweile in WoW ? Gibts nicht, ich hab immer ein paar Gildies um was zu unternehmen...
Egal ob wir Twinken / Angeln / Labern / ein paar Bosse killen / uns bei ner Schnitzeljagt suchen oder einfach nur ein Bier in SW trinken. Wir sind eine Gilde und nur so ist WoW spielbar.
Aber wenn ich heute noch Leute lese die von Raid-Gilde X nach Raid-Gilde Y wechseln nur weil die schon weiter im Content sind oder ein cooleres Logo haben kann ich mir nur an den Kopf fassen. Das sind genau die Leute die heute nach fehlendem Content schreien und in meinen Augen die aermsten von allen sind, denn die wollen mit WoW ihr Ego aufpushen und nichts anderes.
WoW ist ein Online Spiel, es dreht sich um die Spieler, nicht den Content.
Ohne meine Gilde haette ich schon lange aufgehoert.

Natuerlich hat WoW viele Fehler und aktuell hoffe ich auch das Blizzard 3.1 nutzt um das Spiel wieder auf die richtige Bahn zu bringen und so wie ich das sehe tun sie das auch (der Patch sollte ja normalerweise schon lange da sein, wurde aber wieder verlaengert weil sie halt nochmal alles umbauen)....

Also dann... Vielleicht hab ich ja ein paar zum Nachdenken gebracht die das Messer wieder rausziehen...

Gruss
Schamos


----------



## MC1992 (10. Februar 2009)

hm was soll ich dazu sagen...habe mir so die ersten 2 seiten der kommentare durchgelesen...man sieht die signaturen der..Magier,Paladine,Schurken,Magier,Schurken, hier und da ein Priester und wieder Paladine...
naja vllt ist das jetz rassistisch (oO) oder eine art vorurteil aber alle diese klassen haben mehr oder weniger vom Patch/Addon wirklich auf massive weise Profitiert...natürlich hat ein Mage nichts daran auszu setzen wenn er einen Dudu wie mich im arathibecken mit 7,5 k instant runterhaut...ein schruke crittet mutilate mit 14k...ich wäre damit auch sehr zufrieden und hätte tierischen spaß daran...und mir is eigentlich ziemlich egal ob der threat hier von i.ner anderen seite kopiert ist oder nicht...zustimmen tu ich auf jeden fall...das prinzip"bring the player not the class" is ein absoluter witz... vllt haben manche hiernach etwas gegen mich aber die ganzen absoluten vollnoobs...die größten gimps die zu BC zeiten season 2 sachen für ehre rumliefen und diese dann als hunter meinetwegen mit healboni und manareg gesockelt haben..die sehe ich jetz namentlich auf 1700er ratings rumeiern... Hunter/dk...Rogue/dk...Pala/dk..etc..etc..etc...man merkt ich bin pvpler...ich spiele seid 2,5 jahren intensiv pvp...und es ist einfach so und da kann mir keiner was sagen,das jeder..mit jeder klasse an gute pvp items herankommen kann!JEDER! Es stimmt das man klein anfängt...das tut ja jeder...man kommt mit 70 das erste mal in die arena und wird direkt umgeboxt rutscht auf 1400er ratings ab gammelt da 1 bis 1,5 monaten rum holt sich so langsam die ersten teile für ehre,dann das erste arena teil für punkte...es geht halt mit der zeit ein bisschen aufwärts...dann kommt man immer weiter nach oben und zu BC zeiten konnte jede klasse etwas "reißen"...
Selbst die Palas...die lieben kleinen unschuldigen Palas die 3 einhalb jahre rumgeweint haben,das sie keinen schaden mit ihrer Vergelter skillung machen...selbst diese palas konnten wunderbar an s3 schultern und waffen kommen...einfach mal ein bisschen nachdenken,sich im 3v3 das richtige lineup holen (Restroschami,Warri,Retrib) und dann gings ab...aber nein palas wollten mit heilerpriestern oder schruken spielen..gleichberechigung.. Oo zugegeben geht das lineup pala rogue im 2v2 ist aber für einsteiger nicht zu empfehlen...
naja lange rede kurzer sinn: Jeder depp der vor dem addon nicht einmal wusste,was PvP bedeutet kann heute aufgrund von extremen Klassenunterschieden und fehlender balance im pvp ganz einfach an gute ratings kommen...es kann doch nicht sein,das ein Vengeful Gladiator team bestehend aus Warri/dudu auf 1450 rumgurkt weil jedes spiel gegen DK,paladin oder rogue verloren wird...sry da hab ich kein verständis...
und für manche oder viele leute die prophitieren liegt WoW nicht im sterben...aber für die die WoW in vollster blüte zu BC zeiten genossen haben liegt es im sterben..aber sowas von...und das sterben hat nichts mit Spielerzahlen von 11 oder 12 mio spielern zu tun...absolut gar nichts!


So...hab ich mich auch ma geäußert...mir wayne was andere darüber denken...das is meine meinung un die teile ich mit so einigen leuten die ein bisschen durchblick von diesem spiel haben...und es schon länger als ein halbes oder ganzes jahr spielen...wenn mann die entwicklung von Classic über BC zu WotLk betrachtet is es schon traurig wie man ein spiel vernichten kann...

Und wenn äußerungen kommen "dann spiel doch ein anderes spiel" möchte ich im vorraus schon sagen: Die hoffnung stirbt zuletz...wenn sich mit den kommenden Patches nicht drastisch etwas ändert werde ich WoW erstmals an den nagel hängen und abwarten ob sich da noch etwas tut

MFG

MC

P.S.:Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten..Flames auch


----------



## Omidas (10. Februar 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> [Suchttthese]



Ich bin einstarker verfechter für die "Pros" auch wenn ich micht slebst nicht als solcher
direkt bezeichnen würde oder ich bahaupten würde was bessere zu sein als wer anderes.
Deshalb folgendes:
Zeige mir einnen von mir verfassten Post, der die Suchtthese von dir im Bezug auf mich decken würde.
Wenn dus nicht schaffst etwas weniger pauschal erzählen.
Und glaubst du ernsthaft, dass nur die Pros süchtige in ihren Reihen haben haben? Ist nicht ein Syntom
für Sucht, das man Sachen verleugnet und schön redet. Es gibt wahrlich berechtigte Kritik in diesem
Thread, aber manche wollen noch nicht mal das zugeben, sondern blocken sofort ab und wollen nichts
an ihren Schatz WoW ran kommen lassen. Ein Syntom. Kein Beweis.

Und da dir die Argumentation der Kritiker zu unverständlich ist, werde ich dir mal meine Sichtweise als
Beispiel nahe bringen.

Ein Reisunternehmen bietet seit Jahren Wandertouren an. Hat aber nur einen Bus (WoW). Deswegen 
müssen alle verscheidenen Wandersleute (Pros, Casuals) mit diesem einen Buss gleichzeitig fahren.
Bis jetzt hat es das Reisebüro immer so gehalten, dass sie zu einem Ort gefahren sind, wo es für
jeden was gab. Leichte flache Wanderruten (Instanzen/Heros), Pichnicks(Questen, RP), Leichte Berg-
turen und eben Wanderungen zu Gipfeln. 
Die meisten waren glücklich, nur manche die nicht ganz Fit sind oder lieber ne Stunde in der Jause 
verbringen sind neidisch auf die Wandersleute, die bis zum Gipfel kommen und dort die Aussicht(Loot)
begutachten können.
Die, die sich in Richtung Gipfel aufmachen freuen sich auf die Herausforderung - steile Stücke, vielleicht
auch was Klettern - und sicher auch auf die schöne Aussicht. Einige schaffen den Gipfel doch nicht sind
aber zum großen Teil froh über das was sie geschafft haben und was sie gesehen haben.

Nun kommt es das irgendwann eine neue Reise geplant wird vom Ubternehmen. Und da kommt einer auf
die Idee, das es viel einfacher wäre nicht in die Alpen sondern nur nach Holland zu fahren. Wären zwar nur
wenige Kilometer weniger aber immerhin. Würde ja nur xx% der Stammreisetruppe betreffen und von 
denen nur x% die den Gipfel schaffen würden.
Die Reisegruppe kommt am Ziel an und machen sich alsbald auf den Weg. Unterwegs wundern sich schon
viele Gipfelstürmer und die die es wenigstens versuchen wollen, dass der erwartet Anstieg eher einer
leichten Böschung entspricht. Aber hey wird ja noch besser. Aber irgendwann kommt der Gipfel und es war
immer noch keine echte Steigung da. Den Resieleiter darauf ansprechend schlägt der vor den "Berg" doch
noch einmal in Flip Flops anzugehen, das wäre dann noch schwieriger (Achievments). Paar gehen auf den
Vorschlag ein, doch viele halten das für eine blöde Idee (Ich)
Die Leute die Wandern wollen, werden nicht sofort den Reiseanbieter wechseln, vor allem wenn man
bedenkt, dass er nahezu der einzige ist, der solche Reisen anbietet. Den sie mögen das Wandern ja,
nur die Tourführung ist ihnen grad nicht recht. (Raidkritik!=WoW Kritik). Und was auch noch schlimm
ist, ist das einige Reiseteilnehmer die Wanderer auslachen und hämisch sagen dann such dir doch was 
anderes.
Einige haben dann doch ihre nächste Reisestorniert (Abo läuft aus - zB ich), andere wollen nicht vollends
aufs wandern verzichten und schauen sichs erstmal noch an. Manche können gar nicht mehr ohne und 
buchen deshalb aus gewohnheit weiter.
Viele Foreneinträge auf Wanderseiten (Buffed) oder beim Reiseleiter(Blizz)  selbstwerden geschickt, 
um den Reiseanbieter um zu stimmen. Doch wieder kommt hauptsächlich Spott und Häme, obwohl der
Sinnvolle Vorschlag gemacht wurde das man doch wenigstens in die Eifel fahren könnte, da es doch gleich
nah wie Holland ist und wenigstens etwas anspruch erfordert (Kompromis der Schwierigkeitsgrade BC- WotlK)
Aber wieder keine Reaktion. und der gewohnt Hohn.

Huuuu fertig. Hoffe man kann es wenigstens so etwas besser verstehen. Und als Kurzfassung:
Gestern hat wer im Forum gefragt, ob er wieder Anfangen soll. Hab ne ehrliche Antwort geschrieben,
die seiner Beschreibung seines Spielverhaltens angepasst war. Er hat mich nacher zitiert und gesagt,
dass er aufgrund eines Teilstück meines Posts wieder anfangen würde. Komisch das ich da nicht wie
jeder "Pro" im abgeraten hätte, weil alle Scheiße ist. Aber wie geschrieben "Raidkritik!=WoW Kritik".
Und meinPost war:



Omidas schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn du nicht alles im Content schaffst. Ist kein Offline Spiel, wo das gebraucht
> wird. Vielmehr gilt "Der weg ist das Ziel".



Beschreibts für mich sehr gut. Ich finde man muss nicht zwanghaft alles schaffen. Mich interessiert
der Weg. Nur in WotlK habe ich vom Weg nicht viel gehabt und stand fast vorm Ziel, das eigentlich
nie mein Ziel war je zu erreichen.

Schade nur, dass das nur wenige durchlesen und vielleicht auch nicht verstehen werden


----------



## Sascha_BO (10. Februar 2009)

*(Un)Sinn von WoW*


Technocrat schrieb:


> Aha, Cyl, keine Argumente mehr, statt dessen versuchte Beleidigungen. Alles klar, you lose.
> 
> Und ich bin nicht die neue Zielgruppe von Blizz - ich war IMMER die in der Zielgruppe von Blizz. Das Raider auftreten würden die den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstehen und statt dessen bloß versuchen, Bosse zu legen. war Blizz von Anfang an nicht so klar. Aber immerhin: sie lernen und entziehen euch Itemgrabbern nach und nach die Grundlage, ein Schritt, den ich nur begrüßen kann.


Wo liegt für DICH eigentlich der Sinn in einem Spiel wie WoW? Soweit ich das auf den letzten Seiten rauslesen konnte: die "Story" scheint dir relativ egal... den vorgegebenen Weg umgehst Du so gut es geht... ob Du raiden gehst, keine Ahnung... den Endcontent (das derzeitige Storyende) willst Du scheinbar nicht erleben... Statt dessen unternimmst Du leiber mit irgendwelchen Leuten irgendwas das euch gerade so einfällt und worauf ihr Lust habt. 
Sorry, aber warum bezahlst Du dann auch 13 Euro jeden Monat??? Das selbe kannst Du mit deinen Freunden ganz umsonst im RL haben, oder nicht? 
Oder gehts Dir ums RP? Auch das gibts anders, ebenfalls kostenlos und mit echten Menschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*"Pro"gamer?*


Jahmaydoh schrieb:


> *man muss kein progamer sein um den content durch zu haben. 2-3 raidabende reichen völlig aus um schon vor wochen alles gelegt zu haben*(inkl. twilight). Es beschweren sich ja auch eher die Leute die Ende BC noch Herausforderung in BT/SW hatten.
> Andererseits gibt es genug Leute die das Spiel immernoch nichtmal rudimentär beherrschen und dementsprechend nicht mal Archavon hinbekommen.


Du sagst es, aber viele wollen scheinbar scheinbar nicht verstehen, daß man dazu kein Hartz4-24/7-Zocker sein muß. Mein Bruder hat selbst mit seinem 10-14 Stunden-Job (tägl. 6x pro Woche, nebenbei noch eine Familie) den Content seit Mitte Januar durch und er ist noch nicht mal einer der vielverschrieenen Pro-Gamer... eher ein relativ gewöhnlicher Casual. Dieses typische Progamer-Vorurteil ist ebenso ausgelutscht wie falsch, wird hier aber immer wieder gerne ausgebuddelt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Blizzards "Gegenmaßnahmen"*


grünhaupt schrieb:


> Nun, was kann Blizz gegen dieses "sterben" machen?
> Genau das, was sie momentan machen. Neues bringen und die Spieler beschäftigen, was sie auch sehr gut hinbekommen.
> [...]


Womit beschäftigen sie denn die Spieler, die schon "durch" sind? 
Naxx zum 20. Mal nur unter veränderten "Siegbedingungen" zu clearen um einen weiteren, nichtssagenden Erfolg zu erzielen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was bringen sie denn neues? In den 3 Monaten seit Release nur regelmäßige Klassenbuffs/-nerfs und Fehler werden versucht wegzupatchen. Aber wo ist da was neues??? 
Mit 3.1.0 kommt zwar Dual-Spec, aber ist das neuer Inhalt? 
Was ist mit Ulduar? Die Aussagen hier lassen die Vermutung zu, daß mit 3.1.0 Ulduar erst auf den Testservern laufen wird... 
Wann wird es dann für ALLE freigegeben sein? Wie lange werden diese Tests dauern... bis Ende März oder April? 
WANN kommt denn wirklich mal was neues um die Spieler zu beschäftigen die *JETZT* schon durch sind? (Und dazu muß man kein PRO sein... siehe weiter oben.)


*Blizz-Umfrage?*


Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Du kannst dir verdammt sicher sein, dass sie ihre Statistiken (sollte duch das Acheivement-System jedem klar sein) genauesten auswerten, *Umfragen durchführen*, User-Acceptance-Test,etc....


War ich zu der Zeit vielleicht im Urlaub und habs nicht mitgekriegt? Nee, kann ja nicht sein. Ich war seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr außer Landes. Wann führt Blizzard jemals Umfragen durch... und ich meine vernünftige Umfragen und nicht irgendwelche blue-posts in offiziellen Foren?

DAS sollten sie aber vielleicht mal angehen. Bei der Kohle die sie mittlerweile an den Spielern verdient haben sollten sie mal von einer kompetenten Gruppe einen großen Frage/Antwort/Lob/Kritik/Meinungen/Anregungen-Katalog zusammenstellen lassen (meinetwegen soll er 30 Seiten lang sein) und sie JEDEM Spieler per Mail zukommen lassen um wirklich mal rausfinden zu können was die Spieler tatsächlich wollen.
DANN könnten sie wesentlich gezielter Änderungen vornehmen um es möglichst vielen recht zu machen und dann ließe sich auch wesentlich besser abwägen, welche Änderungen wieviele Spieler genau verärgern/erfreuen könnte. Aber bei all den Millionen die sie monatlich einnehmen scheint sie DAS nicht wirklich zu interessieren.
Und jetzt frag bloß nicht jemand wie man 12.000.000 zurückgeschickte Umfragen auswerten soll. Vernünftig erstellt läßt sich sowas größtenteils automatisch auswerten, da müssen nicht 1.000 Leute sitzen und alles durchlesen.


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. Februar 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Beschreibts für mich sehr gut. Ich finde man muss nicht zwanghaft alles schaffen. Mich interessiert
> der Weg. Nur in WotlK habe ich vom Weg nicht viel gehabt und stand fast vorm Ziel, das eigentlich
> nie mein Ziel war je zu erreichen.
> 
> Schade nur, dass das nur wenige durchlesen und vielleicht auch nicht verstehen werden



du hast dir im Prinzip die Antwort selber gegeben - du willst Bergsteigen, aber das Reiseunternehmen deiner Wahl ist der Meinung die meisten Leute die für ne Tour bezahlen lieber leichtes Wandern wollen.

Such dir ein anderes Reiseunternehmen oder lass es - wenn du es nicht lassen kannst, bist du in einer gew. Art und Weise daran gebunden es machen zu "müssen". 

Reales Bergsteigen kannst du mit zig Reiseunternehmen machen, aber für das von dir beschriebene virtuelle gibts eben nicht viele und noch weniger bis gar keine die den Wünschen entsprechen.

Reales Bergsteigen kannst du somit realisieren, unbedingt nötig isses nicht. Virtuelles Bergsteigen ist im Prinzip aber sowas von nicht lebensnotwendig.



Sascha_BO schrieb:


> *(Un)Sinn von WoW*
> 
> Wo liegt für DICH eigentlich der Sinn in einem Spiel wie WoW? Soweit ich das auf den letzten Seiten rauslesen konnte: die "Story" scheint dir relativ egal... den vorgegebenen Weg umgehst Du so gut es geht... ob Du raiden gehst, keine Ahnung... den Endcontent (das derzeitige Storyende) willst Du scheinbar nicht erleben... Statt dessen unternimmst Du leiber mit irgendwelchen Leuten irgendwas das euch gerade so einfällt und worauf ihr Lust habt.
> Sorry, aber warum bezahlst Du dann auch 13 Euro jeden Monat??? Das selbe kannst Du mit deinen Freunden ganz umsonst im RL haben, oder nicht?
> ...



sorry, aber warum sollte er, wenn es ihm und zig anderen Leuten so Spass macht wie er es spielt?
Nur weil es dich stört?

Gegenfrage: Wenn dir was am Spiel nicht passt, warum unternimmst du nicht etwas real mit deinen Freunden?
Oder hast du schlicht keine Alternativen? Egal ob real oder virtuell?



> *"Pro"gamer?*
> 
> Du sagst es, aber viele wollen scheinbar scheinbar nicht verstehen, daß man dazu kein Hartz4-24/7-Zocker sein muß. Mein Bruder hat selbst mit seinem 10-14 Stunden-Job (tägl. 6x pro Woche, nebenbei noch eine Familie) den Content seit Mitte Januar durch und er ist noch nicht mal einer der vielverschrieenen Pro-Gamer... eher ein relativ gewöhnlicher Casual. Dieses typische Progamer-Vorurteil ist ebenso ausgelutscht wie falsch, wird hier aber immer wieder gerne ausgebuddelt.
> 
> ...



Schön für ihn - ich hab ebenfalls den Content an und für sich durch. Aber durch heisst nicht optimal equipt und durch heisst nicht, das war´s her mit dem nächsten.

Und wenn es in 4 Monaten keinen neuen Content gibt, werd ich spasseshalber mit Gildenkollegen durch 25er Naxx rennen - ev. brauch ich noch irgendein Teil, ev. nur aus Spass - ja richtig nur aus Spass.

Und wenn ich das nicht tun will, spiel ich halt ne zeitlang nicht oder weniger, oder mach Achievements, sammel mir nen Popo voll Gold, hol alles mögliche nach, dass ich bis dato nciht gesehen hab (Mounts und so weiter), spiel nen Twink hoch und und und .

zig Möglichkeiten, kommt nur darauf an was du daraus machst und das beste - es zwingt dich ja gar niemand überhaupt was zu machen!



> *Blizzards "Gegenmaßnahmen"*
> 
> Womit beschäftigen sie denn die Spieler, die schon "durch" sind?
> Naxx zum 20. Mal nur unter veränderten "Siegbedingungen" zu clearen um einen weiteren, nichtssagenden Erfolg zu erzielen?
> ...



Siehe ebenfalls weiter oben. Niemand zwingt dich in Dala rumzustehen und dich zu langweilen - es zwingt dich sogar niemand zum spielen, wenn du nur neuen Content willst und dir sonst nix einfällt oder du brauchst oder dir Spass macht.

Übrigens steht nirgends, dass Ulduar mit 3.1. erst auf Testservern läuft. Es ist VOR 3.1.0 teilweise erst auf PTRs zugänglich um es Schritt für Schritt zu testen und nicht gleich alles wieder zu verraten (was früher oder später eh passieren wird), nur damit die ProGamer schon am PTR alles durchhaben und mit Einführung nach 3 Tagen wieder durch (wie ich das Wort hasse - jeden Boss einmal gelegt zu haben, ist lang nicht das Ende vom Spiel)



> *Blizz-Umfrage?*
> 
> War ich zu der Zeit vielleicht im Urlaub und habs nicht mitgekriegt? Nee, kann ja nicht sein. Ich war seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr außer Landes. Wann führt Blizzard jemals Umfragen durch... und ich meine vernünftige Umfragen und nicht irgendwelche blue-posts in offiziellen Foren?
> 
> ...



1. hab ich mal von Statistiken gesprochen, die sie haben, die zeigen wieviele Leute was geschafft haben, wieviele Leute schon Item XY tragen,etc

2. Geht KEINE Umfrage jemals an alle betroffenen heraus - sowas nennt sich Statistik - untersucht man einen ausreichend grossen Bereich unterschiedlichster Art - wird sich das prozentuelle Ergebniss von einem möglichen absoluten nicht grossartig unterscheiden. (einfacher erklärt - 33,33% Krit bedeuten nicht automatisch,dass jeder 3 Treffer kritisch ist, aber bei 1000 Treffern werden es wieder nahe 33,33% sein - sprich 1/3)

Und wenn eine weltweite Umfrage bei allen Spielern, genau das Ergebnis bringen würde, dass die meisten im grossen und ganzen äusserst zufrieden sind mit dem Spiel wie es ist (was ja nicht heisst mit absolut jedem Teil davon zu 100%) - was ist dann?

Das wird an deiner Einstellung auch nix ändern.


----------



## Mithriwan (10. Februar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wenn dir was am Spiel nicht passt, warum unternimmst du nicht etwas real mit deinen Freunden?
> Oder hast du schlicht keine Alternativen? Egal ob real oder virtuell?



Es ist sogar noch seltsamer, er verschwendet stattdessen wertvolle Zeit im Forum um anderen Leuten seinen Unmut über das *Spiel* kund zu tun. Das passt doch irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Hubautz (10. Februar 2009)

Zum Thema „Schwierigkeitsgrad“:
Es ist euch doch hoffentlich bewusst, dass ein normales Jump&Run Spiel für zwölfjährige mehr Movement  erfordert und eine durchschnittliche Kassiererin bei ALDI mehr wichtige Knöpfe in der richtigen Reihenfolge pro Minute drückt als der normale Main Tank?
Nein? Seht ihr anders?  Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## Sascha_BO (10. Februar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> sorry, aber warum sollte er, wenn es ihm und zig anderen Leuten so Spass macht wie er es spielt?
> Nur weil es dich stört?


Mich stört nicht was er über WoW denkt und wie er es spielt, ich kann seine Meinung durchaus akzeptieren. Er scheinbar aber nicht so einfach die der anderen, die seine nicht teilen.



> Gegenfrage: Wenn dir was am Spiel nicht passt, warum unternimmst du nicht etwas real mit deinen Freunden?
> Oder hast du schlicht keine Alternativen? Egal ob real oder virtuell?


Hättest Du diverse Seiten vorher auch gelesen wüßtest Du, daß ich meine Zeit im Moment NICHT MEHR mit WoW verballer bis wieder was (für meinen Geschmack) brauchbares geboten wird. Und ja, ich habe genug reale Alternativen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Warum ich mich dann HIER rumtreibe? Ist wohl meine Sache wie ich meinen ruhigen, freien Abend verbringe, oder nicht?





Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Schön für ihn - ich hab ebenfalls den Content an und für sich durch. Aber durch heisst nicht optimal equipt und durch heisst nicht, das war´s her mit dem nächsten.
> 
> Und wenn es in 4 Monaten keinen neuen Content gibt, werd ich spasseshalber mit Gildenkollegen durch 25er Naxx rennen - ev. brauch ich noch irgendein Teil, ev. nur aus Spass - ja richtig nur aus Spass.
> 
> ...


Ja schön, wenn Du das "Ende" erreichst machst Du einfach sonstwo weiter und bleibst zufrieden... is akzeptiert. Andere wollen halt gerne (genau wie die vielen BC-"ich bezahl das gleiche also will ich auch das gleiche"-Jammerer) für ihren monatl. Beitrag mehr (oder schneller) was neues geboten bekommen und haben kein Bock auf monatelanges farmen... sind also schneller unzufrieden.
Deine Meinung <=> meine Meinung.... für keine von beiden wird Blizz sich wirklich interessieren.





Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Niemand zwingt dich in Dala rumzustehen und dich zu langweilen - es zwingt dich sogar niemand zum spielen, wenn du nur neuen Content willst und dir sonst nix einfällt oder du brauchst oder dir Spass macht.
> 
> Übrigens steht nirgends, dass Ulduar mit 3.1. erst auf Testservern läuft. Es ist VOR 3.1.0 teilweise erst auf PTRs zugänglich um es Schritt für Schritt zu testen und nicht gleich alles wieder zu verraten (was früher oder später eh passieren wird), nur damit die ProGamer schon am PTR alles durchhaben und mit Einführung nach 3 Tagen wieder durch (wie ich das Wort hasse - jeden Boss einmal gelegt zu haben, ist lang nicht das Ende vom Spiel)


In Dalaran rumstehen und langweilen? Bin ich denn bescheuert??? siehe oben => WoW-Pause

Es steht HIER aber auch nicht, daß Ulduar mit Sicherheit schon mit 3.1 kommt, oder?
Und sollte Ulduar nicht mit 3.1 kommen wäre es (meiner Meinung nach) ein Tritt in die Eier derer, die schon lange auf  Blizzards versprochene Herausforderung warten und auf 3.1 hoffen... und vielleicht wieder nur auf später vertröstet werden. Aber warten wir erstmal ab ob es dabei ist oder nicht.





Kwatamehn schrieb:


> 1. hab ich mal von Statistiken gesprochen, die sie haben, die zeigen wieviele Leute was geschafft haben, wieviele Leute schon Item XY tragen,etc
> 
> 2. Geht KEINE Umfrage jemals an alle betroffenen heraus - sowas nennt sich Statistik - untersucht man einen ausreichend grossen Bereich unterschiedlichster Art - wird sich das prozentuelle Ergebniss von einem möglichen absoluten nicht grossartig unterscheiden. (einfacher erklärt - 33,33% Krit bedeuten nicht automatisch,dass jeder 3 Treffer kritisch ist, aber bei 1000 Treffern werden es wieder nahe 33,33% sein - sprich 1/3)
> 
> ...



1. Statistiken über erreicht Erfolge sagen aber absolut nichts darüber aus, was die einzelnen Spieler über das eben erledigte denken. *Geschafft *heiß nicht gleich *war gut*.
2. Daß Blizz niemals eine solche Umfrage durchführen wird ist mir klar. Wäre so etwas wie WoW *mein *Baby würde ich mich aber schon dafür interessieren, was ein Großteil der Spieler darüber denkt. Ich kenn kein Spiel über das so viel gemeckert wird wie zur Zeit über WoW... sei es das "Sterben", die laschen Raids, OP-Klassen die generft werden sollen oder sonstiges mimimi, irgendwas gibts ja immer. Und ich würde mich bei 12 Mio nicht nur mit 1.000 Repräsentativen abgeben und hochrechnen um was genaues zu erfahren.

Wenn eine weltweite Umfrage zum Ergebnis hätte, daß die Mehrheit mit allem rundum zufrieden ist wird das an meier Einstellung sicher nichts ändern. Würde das Ergebnis aber anders ausfallen... angenommen es wären rund 20% Unzufriedene (was keine Kleinigkeit wäre aber die Minderheit) würde Blizz vielleicht auch an diese (nicht kleine) Minderheit denken.


----------



## Vracasia (10. Februar 2009)

also ich hab des hier bis seite 3 am anfang verfolgt.....und wunder mich warum son thema von der community gepusht wird!
alle regen sich auf über ein und die selbe sache, aber wirklich weiter bringt das keinen! das is genauso wenn da nen keylogger is das 3 seiten "ey das isn keylogger vote 4 close" geschrieben wird! 
lustige veranstaltung!

mfg


----------



## cellesfb (10. Februar 2009)

wie viel lange weile muss man eigentlich haben um hier stunden, tage, monate über das gleiche zu diskutieren, ich glaube ihr zockt WoW gar ned mehr sondern müsst hier flamen.
Das andere Spiele ausgestorben sind hat auch keinen interessiert oder wisst ihr warum World in Conflict mal große klasse war aber jetz nichts ist,  NEIN!
also zockt das spiel denn es macht doch auf die eine oder andere weise Spaß

Minimis gerne gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (10. Februar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> du hast dir im Prinzip die Antwort selber gegeben - du willst Bergsteigen, aber das Reiseunternehmen deiner Wahl ist der Meinung die meisten Leute die für ne Tour bezahlen lieber leichtes Wandern wollen.
> 
> Such dir ein anderes Reiseunternehmen oder lass es - wenn du es nicht lassen kannst, bist du in einer gew. Art und Weise daran gebunden es machen zu "müssen".
> 
> ...





Mithriwan schrieb:


> Es ist sogar noch seltsamer, er verschwendet stattdessen wertvolle Zeit im Forum um anderen Leuten seinen Unmut über das *Spiel* kund zu tun. Das passt doch irgendwie nicht.





Omidas schrieb:


> Einige haben dann doch ihre nächste Reisestorniert (Abo läuft aus - zB ich), andere wollen nicht vollends
> aufs wandern verzichten und schauen sichs erstmal noch an. Manche können gar nicht mehr ohne und
> buchen deshalb aus gewohnheit weiter.
> Viele Foreneinträge auf Wanderseiten (Buffed) oder beim Reiseleiter(Blizz)  selbstwerden geschickt,
> ...



Passt sehr wohl alles. 
Zum ersten habe aufgehört.
Zum zweiten ich flame nicht, will keinem das Spiel vermiesen. Frage nur an mit hoffentlich guten 
Argumentationsschritten ob es nicht einen Kompromiss geben könnte den alle zufireden stellen könnte.

Und nochmal die Frage. Ist die Anzahl der unzufriedenen mit WotlK weniger geworden?

Fiktive Zahlen. Geht nur um die Verteilung die nach meiner Meinung nach passen könnten.
600k Deutsche spielen WoW
100k interssiert nur PvP interessiert nicht für Raiddiskusion.

500k wollen potentiel raiden. 
 Mit BC: 400k Sind zufrieden. 100k unzufrieden da zu schwer
 Mit WotlK: 400k Sind zufrieden. 100k unzufrieden da zu leicht

Vielen ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad zu BC recht gewesen ganauso wie es ihnen jetzt
egal ist. Nur die Leute die unzufrieden sind hat sich gewechselt. Die Anzahl dürfte gefühlt
sich kaum geändert haben.


----------



## Benrok (10. Februar 2009)

Ich bin sehr unzufrieden.
Den Pre BC Content hab ich nie miterlebt und kenne auhc den schwierigkeitsgrad von damals nicht.
Was ich aber weiß dass ich im BC content am anfang auch mal in kara gewipet bin und das war völlig ok wenn man jetzt mal in Naxx wipet (was nicht all zu häufig passiert -.-) ist es gleich die größte Noob grp.
Ich hab vor 3.0. den t6 content geraidet und da hat man sich für jeden boss den man gelegt hat super gefreut und wenn die inni mal clear war konnte man quasi den Sekt rausholn.
Jetz gibts wenn Kel oder so liegt höchstens ein : "Und was machen wir den Rest des Abends ?"
Fazit:Sogar Pokemon ist schwerer als WoW !
naja wer spass dran hat...
mfg
benrok


----------



## Zarth (10. Februar 2009)

MC1992 schrieb:


> hm was soll ich dazu sagen...habe mir so die ersten 2 seiten der kommentare durchgelesen...man sieht die signaturen der..Magier,Paladine,Schurken,Magier,Schurken, hier und da ein Priester und wieder Paladine...
> naja vllt ist das jetz rassistisch (oO) oder eine art vorurteil aber alle diese klassen haben mehr oder weniger vom Patch/Addon wirklich auf massive weise Profitiert...natürlich hat ein Mage nichts daran auszu setzen wenn er einen Dudu wie mich im arathibecken mit 7,5 k instant runterhaut...ein schruke crittet mutilate mit 14k...ich wäre damit auch sehr zufrieden und hätte tierischen spaß daran...und mir is eigentlich ziemlich egal ob der threat hier von i.ner anderen seite kopiert ist oder nicht...zustimmen tu ich auf jeden fall...das prinzip"bring the player not the class" is ein absoluter witz... vllt haben manche hiernach etwas gegen mich aber die ganzen absoluten vollnoobs...die größten gimps die zu BC zeiten season 2 sachen für ehre rumliefen und diese dann als hunter meinetwegen mit healboni und manareg gesockelt haben..die sehe ich jetz namentlich auf 1700er ratings rumeiern... Hunter/dk...Rogue/dk...Pala/dk..etc..etc..etc...man merkt ich bin pvpler...ich spiele seid 2,5 jahren intensiv pvp...und es ist einfach so und da kann mir keiner was sagen,das jeder..mit jeder klasse an gute pvp items herankommen kann!JEDER! Es stimmt das man klein anfängt...das tut ja jeder...man kommt mit 70 das erste mal in die arena und wird direkt umgeboxt rutscht auf 1400er ratings ab gammelt da 1 bis 1,5 monaten rum holt sich so langsam die ersten teile für ehre,dann das erste arena teil für punkte...es geht halt mit der zeit ein bisschen aufwärts...dann kommt man immer weiter nach oben und zu BC zeiten konnte jede klasse etwas "reißen"...
> Selbst die Palas...die lieben kleinen unschuldigen Palas die 3 einhalb jahre rumgeweint haben,das sie keinen schaden mit ihrer Vergelter skillung machen...selbst diese palas konnten wunderbar an s3 schultern und waffen kommen...einfach mal ein bisschen nachdenken,sich im 3v3 das richtige lineup holen (Restroschami,Warri,Retrib) und dann gings ab...aber nein palas wollten mit heilerpriestern oder schruken spielen..gleichberechigung.. Oo zugegeben geht das lineup pala rogue im 2v2 ist aber für einsteiger nicht zu empfehlen...
> naja lange rede kurzer sinn: Jeder depp der vor dem addon nicht einmal wusste,was PvP bedeutet kann heute aufgrund von extremen Klassenunterschieden und fehlender balance im pvp ganz einfach an gute ratings kommen...es kann doch nicht sein,das ein Vengeful Gladiator team bestehend aus Warri/dudu auf 1450 rumgurkt weil jedes spiel gegen DK,paladin oder rogue verloren wird...sry da hab ich kein verständis...
> ...



In der Arena heißt es so nur wer am meisten dmg macht hat gewonnen hat nix mehr mit PvP zutun finde ich.Zu Bc Zeiten konnte man mit jede combi recht weit kommen(man musste nur die klasse beherrschen) aber heute muss man nur schnell genuch dmg machen um den Gegner zubesiegen,man könnte sagen Arena ist zur ini geworden.


----------



## Natsa (11. Februar 2009)

ne frage ma an alle wegen dem ganzen is doch alles zu leicht. fandet ihr wirklich molten core damals schwer, oder ony?
un zum text auf der ersten seite. sagt dem verfasser bitte er soll das nächste ma so schreiben das man es auch lesen kann is ja grauenhaft.-.-


----------



## Hishabye (11. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie kann mich mich noch an das rumgeheule in BC erinnern, 
weil nicht jeder mitgenommen wurde und es wurden nur Leute mitgenommen
die episch ausgestattet sind sogar in die Heros (KOPF> TISCH)...

Und jetzt heulen alle rum, weil für jeden die Instanzen zugänglich gemacht
worden sind...

Wisst ihr eigentlich was ihr wollt?

Ich denke mal nicht dass die früheren Raid-Instanzen schwerer waren,
sondern die waren so lang und so voll mit Trash..dass man alleine
schon lange zu den Boss sich durchkämpfen musste.
Zudem musste man wirklich 5 Tage in der Woche raiden, damit man die ID nicht versaut
und die komplette Ini clear hat.

Was auch ein Mist ist, nicht jeder hat 5x Woche 5 Std Zeit o_O


----------



## Ascían (11. Februar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Ich denke mal nicht dass die früheren Raid-Instanzen schwerer waren,
> sondern die waren so lang und so voll mit Trash..dass man alleine
> schon lange zu den Boss sich durchkämpfen musste.
> Zudem musste man wirklich 5 Tage in der Woche raiden, damit man die ID nicht versaut
> und die komplette Ini clear hat.



Word. Ich hasse bis heute die Wichtel in MC, Stecher des Ashi-Schwarms in AQ und Drakoniden konnte ich pre-BC nicht mehr sehen ohne zu würgen. 

Da ich kein WoW mehr spiele, würde mich vor allem interessieren: Muss man immer noch Resi-Gear farmen bis zum Umfallen, um nicht instant tot umzufallen wenn ein Zwischenboss kurz hustet? Also Schatten- Natur- oder Feuerresi zB.


----------



## Sascha_BO (11. Februar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann mich mich noch an das rumgeheule in BC erinnern,
> weil nicht jeder mitgenommen wurde und es wurden nur Leute mitgenommen
> die episch ausgestattet sind sogar in die Heros (KOPF> TISCH)...
> 
> ...


Ich glaub, Du verwechselst da gerade die Gruppen. 
Für diejenigen die damals geheult haben weil sie nirgens mit rein durften wurde doch vieles leichter... DIE sind doch heute auch überglücklich (Gruppe 1).
Diejenigen die sich hier über mangelnde Schwierigkeit beschweren sind doch wohl eher die die damals die Glücklichen, heute die "Generften" sind (Gruppe 2).

Und Dir wird wohl nicht entgangen sein, das Gruppe 1 (ehemals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , heute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sich hier über Gruppe 2 (damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) beschwert, weil Gruppe 2 ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) es gern wieder etwas schwerer hätte bzw. einen zusätzlichen schwereren Weg fordert (Sinn dieses Threads) den Gruppe 1 ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) dann möglicherweise nicht mehr ohne entsprechendem Einsatz schaffen und wieder so => 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 enden könnte.

Also: die Raid-Nörgler von damals sind nicht die Raid-Nörgler von heute


----------



## Kwatamehn (11. Februar 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Word. Ich hasse bis heute die Wichtel in MC, Stecher des Ashi-Schwarms in AQ und Drakoniden konnte ich pre-BC nicht mehr sehen ohne zu würgen.
> 
> Da ich kein WoW mehr spiele, würde mich vor allem interessieren: Muss man immer noch Resi-Gear farmen bis zum Umfallen, um nicht instant tot umzufallen wenn ein Zwischenboss kurz hustet? Also Schatten- Natur- oder Feuerresi zB.




Ich seh das auch so.....

Lässt man jetzt die Länge und den Trash weg - was war zB an Kara schwieriger als Naxx?

Es war anders, es war komplett neu - aber die Bosskämpfe selbst wirklich schwieriger? 

BT,SSC,MH, ja möglich dass es schwierig war...aber auch da war es v.a. einfach nur die schiere Länge der Ini und der härtere Trash.

Und all die waren neu und nicht schon mit Beginn von BC da.....



Bzgl. der Frage: nein, für WotLK brauchst nicht zwingend Resi. Für den vorletzten Boss in Naxx Sapphiron schadet es nicht, v.a für Gruppen die zum 1. Mal dort sind und schlechtere Heiler dabei haben - es ist aber auch ohne schaffbar - jedes von den 3 herstellbaren Teilen (deren Rezepte es für wenig Mats bei nem Spezialhändler zu kaufen gibt) macht es halt bissl leichter.

Obwo0hl anscheined vor kurzem da etwas gehotfixed wurde und jetzt bissl mehr Schaden pro Tick rumkommt als bis vor einiger Zeit.


----------



## Rolandos (11. Februar 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Ich glaub, Du verwechselst da gerade die Gruppen.
> Für diejenigen die damals geheult haben weil sie nirgens mit rein durften wurde doch vieles leichter... DIE sind doch heute auch überglücklich (Gruppe 1).
> Diejenigen die sich hier über mangelnde Schwierigkeit beschweren sind doch wohl eher die die damals die Glücklichen, heute die "Generften" sind (Gruppe 2).
> 
> ...



Mangelnde Schwierigkeit, bitte was ist/war an WOW schwer, wo ist da ein Unterschied ob ich nun 5 min oder 10 min auf eine Taste kloppe, damit der Server endlich einsieht, dass das Bildchen nicht mehr im stehen gezeichnet werden darf, zumal viele Dinge durch Addons vorgeschrieben werden. z.B dieser Bossmod, der immer rechtzeitig anzeigt was,wann getan werden muss oder nicht getan werden darf LOLOL. Oder Omen, das dem Spieler Zeigt das er nicht mehr draufhauen darf. Oder Healbot damit der Heiler auch genau weis wie er heilen muss. Dann sind da noch die Karten die einem auch noch anzeigen wo man nun in der Inze hin muss. Und Recount das einem anzeigt das doch noch etwas Schaden fehlt. Oder einfach die ganzen Guides, ein, zweimal nachlesen und dann weis man wann wer was machen muss.   Für mich kein Wunder das gejammert wird alles ist zu leicht. Spielt ohne die Addons, ohne Anleitungen, ohne Schadensanzeigen und ich gebe WOW noch eine klitze kleine Chance. Dann habt ihr wieder einen Schierigkeitsgrad der 20 mal höher ist als jetzt.
Aber die Jammerer sind zu feige, es völlig ohne die Hilfsmittel zu spielen, selbst TS sollte nicht benutzt werden.


----------



## Scabandari (11. Februar 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Spielt ohne die Addons, ohne Anleitungen, ohne Schadensanzeigen und ich gebe WOW noch eine klitze kleine Chance. Dann habt ihr wieder einen Schierigkeitsgrad der 20 mal höher ist als jetzt.
> Aber die Jammerer sind zu feige, es völlig ohne die Hilfsmittel zu spielen, selbst TS sollte nicht benutzt werden.


Ich würde ja noch nicht mal verlangen, dass ohne Addons gespielt wird (außer vllt. DBM oder oder so). Aber es würde mich schon mal interessieren, wieviele von den Jammersäcken (boah, kacke, kompletten Content schon durch, viel zu leicht die scheiße) sich auch nur einen einzigen Boss selber erarbeitet haben, was die Taktiken etc. betrifft.
Ich tippe auf 0,1%.
Sich erst das Game und den Content so mit irgendwelchen Hilfsmittelchen und Lösungswegen so einfach wie möglich zu machen und dann zu jammern, dass alles zu einfach ist... Einfach nur voll neben der Spur.


----------



## erwo (11. Februar 2009)

Hi,



Scabandari schrieb:


> Sich erst das Game und den Content so mit irgendwelchen Hilfsmittelchen und Lösungswegen so einfach wie möglich zu machen und dann zu jammern, dass alles zu einfach ist... Einfach nur voll neben der Spur.



Also ich finde die Veteranen, die ein Spiel von Ende 2004 mit einer Grafik
von 1998 überhaupt noch Spielen durchaus bewundernswert!

Ob da bunte Addons dabei sind oder nicht, interessiert doch niemanden.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## David (11. Februar 2009)

Leute, die solchen dicken Texte verfassen, nur weil sie selbst mit dem Spiel aufhören, sind immer am Weinen.
WoW ist ein gutes Spiel, diese Leute pissen mit sowas einfach nur gegen den Wind.

Auch Beiträge wie dieser:


erwo schrieb:


> [...]
> Also ich finde die Veteranen, die ein Spiel von Ende 2004 mit einer Grafik
> von 1998 überhaupt noch Spielen durchaus bewundernswert!
> 
> ...



Seht euch seine Signatur an.
Ich sehe da nur in fetten, pinken Buchstaben "Mimimi!". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HF bei WARteschlange :-D


----------



## Sascha_BO (11. Februar 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> [...] Spielt ohne die Addons, ohne Anleitungen, ohne Schadensanzeigen und ich gebe WOW noch eine klitze kleine Chance. Dann habt ihr wieder einen Schierigkeitsgrad der 20 mal höher ist als jetzt.
> Aber die Jammerer sind zu feige, es völlig ohne die Hilfsmittel zu spielen, selbst TS sollte nicht benutzt werden.


Schmeckt der alte Schuh euch immer noch oder warum kaut ihr ständig drauf rum?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Warum nicht gleich ganz hardcore... alle bis auf den Raidleader verbinden sich die Augen und sind völlig blind nur auf die Anweisungen des Chefs (der selber nicht eingreifen kann) im TS angewiesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Scabandari schrieb:


> Ich würde ja noch nicht mal verlangen, dass ohne Addons gespielt wird (außer vllt. DBM oder oder so). Aber es würde mich schon mal interessieren, wieviele von den Jammersäcken (boah, kacke, kompletten Content schon durch, viel zu leicht die scheiße) sich auch nur einen einzigen Boss selber erarbeitet haben, was die Taktiken etc. betrifft.
> Ich tippe auf 0,1%.
> Sich erst das Game und den Content so mit irgendwelchen Hilfsmittelchen und Lösungswegen so einfach wie möglich zu machen und dann zu jammern, dass alles zu einfach ist... Einfach nur voll neben der Spur.


Willst Du uns etwa erzählen, wenn Du Boss XYZ angehst suchst Du dir erstmal eine Gruppe in der dir JEDER einzelne versichern kann (schriftlich und notariel beglaubigt), nicht EINEN Lösungsweg vorher gelesen zu haben damit ihr den selber erarbeiten könnt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis Du da einen 25er zusammen hast, bei dem alle Member mit Deinem Vorgehen einverstanden sind ist schon das nächste, wenn nicht sogar das 10. Addon raus.
Wie willst Du bei 25 Leuten bitte vermeiden, daß einige sich vorher informiert haben?


----------



## Totemkrieger (11. Februar 2009)

> Willst Du uns etwa erzählen, wenn Du Boss XYZ angehst suchst Du dir erstmal eine Gruppe in der dir JEDER einzelne versichern kann (schriftlich und notariel beglaubigt), nicht EINEN Lösungsweg vorher gelesen zu haben damit ihr den selber erarbeiten könnt? dry.gif
> Bis Du da einen 25er zusammen hast, bei dem alle Member mit Deinem Vorgehen einverstanden sind ist schon das nächste, wenn nicht sogar das 10. Addon raus.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich selber habe bis zu letzt mit so wenig Add-Ons wie möglich gespielt,hat`s das schwieriger gemacht....nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Aber die Jammerer sind zu feige, es völlig ohne die Hilfsmittel zu spielen, selbst TS sollte nicht benutzt werden.



Da musste ich wirklich lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum nicht gleich jedem ne 56 K Leitung vorschreiben?
TS wurde damals genauso genutzt wie heute.


----------



## Hishabye (11. Februar 2009)

Hat überhaupt schon mal irgendeiner versucht die Bosse in den Raid-Instanzen
komplett ohne Addons zu meistern?


----------



## Rolandos (11. Februar 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Schmeckt der alte Schuh euch immer noch oder warum kaut ihr ständig drauf rum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ganz vermeiden wird sich das wohl nicht lassen, aber es gibt genug Möglichkeiten vom Spielehersteller zu vermeiden das alles soooo einfach ist.
Erstmal Addons nicht mehr zulassen und schon liegen die Spieler, die sich für super duper Imba halten, auf der Nase. Das währe schon mal ein recht einfache Lösung.

Andere Lösungen währen, wenn man schon keine künstliche Intelligenz einbauen kann, verschiedene Skripte für die Bossen und sonstigen Mob, sich ändernde Umgebung und Mobs in den Instanzen.  Wie oft bin ich durch die Inis, wo der Leiter so redete, da müssen wir rechts, die brauchen wie nicht erledigen, da aufpassen usw. 
Wenn sich das jedes mal zufällig ändern würde, mal ist Boss y bei A beim nächsten mal bei Punkt G usw, dann wird es auch wieder interessant, keine Karten, keine Guides oder nur sehr sehr Oberflächlich.  *Träum*  Aber das wir mit Sicherheit nicht passieren, -weil-  das ist Arbeit, Arbeit kostet Geld, Geld will man aber scheffeln. 
Und eine Instanz veränderlich machen ging schon bei Diablo 2, der Schneesturm kann das. Gut irgendwann wiederholt sich das auch. Wenn dann Mobs und Bosse in Verteilung, Position und Skipts öffter mal anders sind, hat man vielleicht 100 mal eine neue Herrausforderung. 
Aber die Spieler sind ja so genügsam, gib ihnen ein paar neue Monsterbildchen, ein paar neue Itembildchen, bisschen mehr Beruf, bischen mehr lausige Landschft und alle sind glücklich und zufrieden, Hauptsache sie zahlen ihren monatlichen Beitrag.


----------



## Kwatamehn (11. Februar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Hat überhaupt schon mal irgendeiner versucht die Bosse in den Raid-Instanzen
> komplett ohne Addons zu meistern?




Ich hab Omen und DBM drauf - TS ist kein AddOn für mich.


Zur Zeit ist Omen eigentlich völlig uninteressant, da Tanks eh soviel Aggro aufbauen.


DBM (hatte bis vor kurzem ältere Version) macht in letzter Zeit öfter Probleme, sprich hat nciht funktioniert und war auch kein Problem.

Es bringt dir oft Infos, die du so nicht brauchst bzw. auch selbst siehst.

Thaddius zB, siehst du auch einfach an der Buffleiste ob sich deine Aufladung ändert oder nicht.

Und das ist beinahe überall so....

Und v.a. DBM gibt dir nur Infos, reagieren musst schon selber. Da kann noch so gross über dem Bildschirm stehen: Deine Aufladung hat sich geändert - wennst erst 2 sek später losrennst nutzt das auch nix. 


Von daher - diejenigen denen AddOns das Leben sicher erleichtern sind wohl Heiler v.a.


----------



## Sascha_BO (11. Februar 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Ganz vermeiden wird sich das wohl nicht lassen, aber es gibt genug Möglichkeiten vom Spielehersteller zu vermeiden das alles soooo einfach ist.
> Erstmal Addons nicht mehr zulassen und schon liegen die Spieler, die sich für super duper Imba halten, auf der Nase. Das währe schon mal ein recht einfache Lösung.


All die Drölftausend mehr oder weniger brauchbaren Addons nicht mehr zulassen fände ich eigentlich supi, ich versuche auch möglichst viele zu meiden. Aber glaub mal, wären sie nicht mehr nutzbar würden nicht nur die Raider jammern... auch von anderer Seite wäre das Geschrei groß wenn die nützlichen Hilfen wegfallen würden.




Rolandos schrieb:


> Andere Lösungen währen, wenn man schon keine künstliche Intelligenz einbauen kann, verschiedene Skripte für die Bossen und sonstigen Mob, sich ändernde Umgebung und Mobs in den Instanzen.  Wie oft bin ich durch die Inis, wo der Leiter so redete, da müssen wir rechts, die brauchen wie nicht erledigen, da aufpassen usw.
> Wenn sich das jedes mal zufällig ändern würde, mal ist Boss y bei A beim nächsten mal bei Punkt G usw, dann wird es auch wieder interessant, keine Karten, keine Guides oder nur sehr sehr Oberflächlich.  *Träum*  Aber das wir mit Sicherheit nicht passieren, -weil-  das ist Arbeit, Arbeit kostet Geld, Geld will man aber scheffeln.
> Und eine Instanz veränderlich machen ging schon bei Diablo 2, der Schneesturm kann das. Gut irgendwann wiederholt sich das auch. Wenn dann Mobs und Bosse in Verteilung, Position und Skipts öffter mal anders sind, hat man vielleicht 100 mal eine neue Herrausforderung.


DAS wäre sooooooo schöööööön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und viele Spieler würden eine solche Änderung wohl mit Kußhand annehmen wenn nicht mehr alles nach "Schema F" abläuft. Aber wie Du schon sagtest, da wird Blizzard wohl leider nicht mitspielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deligor (11. Februar 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Mangelnde Schwierigkeit, bitte was ist/war an WOW schwer, wo ist da ein Unterschied ob ich nun 5 min oder 10 min auf eine Taste kloppe, damit der Server endlich einsieht, dass das Bildchen nicht mehr im stehen gezeichnet werden darf, zumal viele Dinge durch Addons vorgeschrieben werden. z.B dieser *Bossmod*, der immer rechtzeitig anzeigt was,wann getan werden muss oder nicht getan werden darf LOLOL. Oder *Omen*, das dem Spieler Zeigt das er nicht mehr draufhauen darf. Oder *Healbot* damit der Heiler auch genau weis wie er heilen muss. Dann sind da noch die *Karten* die einem auch noch anzeigen wo man nun in der Inze hin muss. Und *Recount* das einem anzeigt das doch noch etwas Schaden fehlt. Oder einfach die ganzen *Guides*, ein, zweimal nachlesen und dann weis man wann wer was machen muss.   Für mich kein Wunder das gejammert wird alles ist zu leicht. Spielt ohne die Addons, ohne Anleitungen, ohne Schadensanzeigen und ich gebe WOW noch eine klitze kleine Chance. Dann habt ihr wieder einen Schierigkeitsgrad der 20 mal höher ist als jetzt.
> Aber die Jammerer sind zu feige, es völlig ohne die Hilfsmittel zu spielen, *selbst TS sollte* nicht benutzt werden.



Ich muss dir da leider in mancher Hinsicht widersprechen:

Dieser "Bossmod" verhindet maximal 1-2 wipes. Es ist in meinen Augen recht einfach zu sehen was bei einem Boss schief ging...dazu braucht man das Ding nicht zwangsläufig...es Dauert eben nur etwas länger.

Omen wäre ne feine Sache....wenn sich auch alle daran halten würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber da das nur so ca 30% der Spieler machen würde es auch nicht viel schwerer fallen wenn man kein Omen hat, denn auch hier merkt der entsprechende DD spätestens nach 2-3 mal sterben, dass er evtl zurückschrauben sollte...und wenn nicht sollte man ihn eben austauschen gegen etwas mit mehr Int  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was den Healbot angeht hast du schon irgendwie recht...er macht den Heilern das Leben teilweise so leicht, dass ich mich ab und an fragen muss wie das legal sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...Aber ein absolutes Muss ist Healbot auch nicht. Kenne etliche Heiler die auch ohne Healbot zurechtkommen.

Die momentanten Instanzen sind alle recht gradlinig aufgebaut...diese Karten von denen du sprichst sind zwar ganz nett aber heute schon lange nicht mehr nötig. (Mal davon abgesehen, dass man sich auf mehrstöckigen Karten eh kaum zurechtfindet.)

Recount weglassen macht es schwerer? seh ich nicht so...im Gegenteil, denn so würde wirklich jeder ne Raidgruppe finden...wenn dann Dmg fehlt muss man eben zuerst das Equip der Spieler ansehen...ihre Rotation beobachten...und das alles nur um das schwarze Schaf zu finden welches keinen Schaden macht, welches man dann austauschen kann...das wäre für den Raid nicht schwerer...sondern schlicht nerftötend.

Was du gegen diese Guides hast weiß ich nicht...ob ich nun im Internet lese wie man Boss xyz besiege oder ob ich eben Leute auf dem Server frage, wie man den Boss anzugehen hat ist doch vollkommen gleich, dauert nur ein wenig länger. Die ganzen Guides wurden doch auch von leuten geschrieben, die die Bosse mal legen mussten...wo hatten die denn bitte die infos her? Da die Bosse eben alle recht leicht zu knacken sind dauert es eben nicht sehr lange bis sich rumgesprochen hat wie man bei welchem Gegner zu handeln hat. 

Ts² weglassen? Sorry aber das wäre eine blöde Idee...alles per Chat zu erklären macht es nicht "schwerer" sondern einfach nur Zeitintensiver...

Die meisten Addons die einem das WoW-spielen angeblich so überaus einfach machen, sparen dem Spieler eigendlich nur Zeit...und nur weil ich für etwas länger brauche bedeutet dieses ja nicht, dass es auch schwerer ist...andersrum würde das zwar passen (für Schwere Sachen braucht man länger) aber sorum klappt das Prinzip nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich könnte auch zu Fuß als 80er von SW nach Westfall gehen...ist kein Stück schwerer als zu fliegen aber dauert um einiges länger. (Überspitztes Beispiel...aber trifft was ich meine)

Es würde also ohne Addons nicht wesendlich schwerer werden...sondern nur länger dauern...und das dient ja nicht gerade der Langzeitmotivation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Del


----------



## cap chaos (11. Februar 2009)

moin zusammen,

ich weiß nicht warum ihr euch aufregt zum einen über den schwierigkeitsgrad und zum anderen über addons
zum schwierigkeitsgrad:
ich kann verstehen das den meisten ambitionierten spieler das "erfolge" farmen in inis nicht genügt und das sie 
mehr herausforderung möchten aber warum geht ihr dann nicht einfach unterbestzt in die jeweilige ini
das erhöht den schwierigkeitsgrad enorm und es gibt höhere chancen auf den "gewollten" loot und mehr 
gold pro boss?

und nun zu den addons ich spiele wow nun auch schon nen paar tage und aus meiner erfahrung waren damals in MC
und BWL keine großartigen addons nötig (ausser viell. bei nef) ansonsten konnte man sagen:
kriegst du nach dem antanken des *mit *dem jägermal markierten mobs die aggro .... hat der tank es verkackt oder nen disconnect....

in einen punkt geb ich euch allerdings recht addons wie solarian alarm etc. sind absolut überflüssig und wurden 
meines erachtens nur für spieler erdacht die gerne mal brain afk sind während des boss kampfes 
und dieses verhalten finde ich den anderen 9(24) raid teilnehmern gegenüber mehr als unverschämt

nun ja soviel dazu ^^

mfg

cap


----------



## Kwatamehn (11. Februar 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Und eine Instanz veränderlich machen ging schon bei Diablo 2, der Schneesturm kann das. Gut irgendwann wiederholt sich das auch. Wenn dann Mobs und Bosse in Verteilung, Position und Skipts öffter mal anders sind, hat man vielleicht 100 mal eine neue Herrausforderung.
> Aber die Spieler sind ja so genügsam, gib ihnen ein paar neue Monsterbildchen, ein paar neue Itembildchen, bisschen mehr Beruf, bischen mehr lausige Landschft und alle sind glücklich und zufrieden, Hauptsache sie zahlen ihren monatlichen Beitrag.




Sorry, aber du kannst Diablo nicht mit WoW vergleichen.


Eine zufällige Verteilung mag bei Trash funktionieren - ist aber für Naxx zB eher uninteressant, weil da cleart man sowieso alles. Mir fällt jetzt bis auf 1 Stelle beim Weg zu Heigan nix ein, wo man eine Trashgruppe stehen lassen könnt.

Und sonderlich spannend macht es eine zufällige Verteilung vom Trash nciht gerade - hab ich Gruppe A mal da mal da...sehr interessant.
Viell. kannst mal eine Gruppe wenige rauslassen, vielleicht mal sogar 3 mehr. Das ändert nix.

Bosse zufällig positionieren? Würde am Bsp Naxx nix ändern.


Ausserdem sind Bosse meistens an ihre Umgebung gebunden - wie stellst dir Thaddius mit Feugen und Stalagg (oder wie der heisst) woanders vor?

jo, andere Skripte wären ne Möglichkeit etwas Abwechslung reinzubringen - wobei in Kara gabs ja zB Theater-Event, In VF (gut is kein Raid) auch züfällige Bosse,etc.

Ausserdem wieviel verschiedene Skripte soll bzw. kann es geben?

Das wird nicht ne sonderlich grosse Anzahl sein - ich denke auch nciht dass es bei vielen Leuten Anklang finden würde, wenn jeder Boss auf einmal zig verschiedene Skripte hätte.


Gut, fazit: die Lokation der Bosse macht jetzt keinen grossen Unterschied ergo hängt die Abwechslung max,. an den Skripten, von denen es auch kaum sonderlich viele geben wird -> es ändert einfach kaum was.

Auch dann wirst du Leute haben, denen das zu leicht, zu wenig abwechslungsreich ist und andere die sowieso jetzt schon scheitern und zB Kel geschweige denn Maly zu Gesicht bekommen haben (und das sind mehr als man annehmen möchte)


Ausserdem ist die psotion von einigen Bossen durchaus durchdacht - leichtere am Anfang schwerer weiter hinten. Manche haben auch die Funktion als Gearcheck (nicht so extrem wie zu BC-Zeiten aber zB Flickwerk wirst ohne ausreichend DPs im Raid und ohne gute Heilleistung nicht legen) - 
das durcheinander zu bringen halte ich auch für keine gute Idee.

Edit:
Du hast dann ev. ne Gruppe die ne Raid-Id startet und schnell auf einen Boss stösst, den sie nicht schafft (bei manchen hat das nix mit können oder Taktik zu tun, siehe Flickwer, sondern schlicht an den Gear-Anforderungen) - dann haben sie im schlimmsten Fall eine Woche lang ihre ID versaut.


----------



## Davatar (11. Februar 2009)

Schon länger hab ich hier nichts mehr geschrieben, jedoch muss ich mal was klarstellen:
MC hatte früher durchaus seine Berechtigung, als "schwer" eingestuft zu werden. Das hatte allerdings mehrere Gründe: Zuerst finde mal 40 Leute die einigermassen motiviert sind sich ein solches Gruppenspiel anzueignen. Dann durfte man jeder Klasse die Bosstaktik 3-5 Mal eintrichtern bis auch der Hinterste und Letzte verstanden hatte worums eigentlich ging. Vom Trash muss man nicht reden, dass da zuviel rumstand dürfte allgemein bekannt sein und natürlich hat das dementsprechend viel Zeit gekostet. Daher hatte man ja auch Respawntimer für Hunde, Elementare, etc. Aber auch ohne den Trash wäre MC für viele Leute damals ne Herausforderung gewesen. Wiviele Gruppen gab es, die an Magmadar regelmässig gewiped sind? Sogar die damals als Elite-Raid bekannten Gruppen mussten den einen oder andern Samstag/Sonntag Nachmittag opfern bis sie endlich an Magmadar herum kamen. Darf ich daran erinnern dass man damals keinen Fear-Schutz hatte, ausser man stand in der glücklichen Lage nen Zwergen- oder Untotenpriester dabei zu haben? Wenn dann 40 Leute rumgerannt sind und davon 10 durchs Feuer liefen hatten die Heiler doch recht was zu tun.
Anderes Beispiel Luzi: Da gabs erst mal ordentliches Gewipe bis die Magier und die Dudus endlich einsehen konnten dass es ihre Hauptaufgabe war zu decursen.
Oder Majordomus? Es gab viele Raids, die nie an Majordomus vorbeigekommen sind, weil sie Mühe hatten die Sheeps gesheept zu halten, nach dem Port aus dem Kohlebecken zu laufen, die 4 andern Adds off zu tanken und in vernünftiger Reihenfolge down zu bekommen und das alles ohne dass Majordomus durch die Raid wütete. Ja, doch auch bei Majordomus sind unzählige Raidgruppen stecken geblieben. Hatte man das dann endlich geschafft kam Ragnaros, die Knacknuss des gesamten (ursprünglichen) Spiels. Plötzlich war es wichtig, sich richtig aufzustellen, damit man keine Massenfeuerbälle oder den Lavaschwall abbekam. Sowas gabs sonst eigentlich nirgends. Ein Kampf bei dem man durch die Luft flog, sich neu positionieren und darauf achten musste dass man die Leute die um einem herumstehen nicht mit in den Tod reisst hatte schon was ansich. Irgendwann hatte man es dann bis zur ersten Trashwelle geschafft. Wenn dann nicht mehr genug Leute standen konnte man gleich abbrechen. Ansonsten kam die Situation dass die Leute alles raushauen mussten an CC, das irgendwie zur Verfügung stand. Es gab sogar ne Zeit da ging man extra nach Westfall Netze farmen damit man den Trash binden konnte. Bei Ragnaros sind dann auch wieder unzählige Raidgruppen gescheitert. Ohne all diese zahlreichen Addons und Bossmods die von den Spielern kreiert worden sind wären es vermutlich sogar noch wesentlich mehr Raidgruppen gewesen. Mittlerweile wurden ja all diese Dinge von Blizzard fix ins Spiel eingebaut so dass die meisten Bossmods unnötig geworden sind und damit auch der allerletzte Spieler der sich gegen Addons gewehrt hat davon profitieren kann. Natürlich ist heute Stellungsspiel und Ähnliches bereits in den normalen Dungeons enthalten und deshalb nicht mehr so wahnsinnig speziell wie früher. Daher wurden auch die Spieler trainiert und Vieles ist für die meisten wesentlich leichter als früher.
Dennoch sollte man nicht vergessen dass doch dieser "Highend-Content" für die meisten Spieler überhaupt erst der Anreiz waren sich ne Raid zu suchen, damit man auch mal schwere Bosse angehen kann die sich von den normalen Instanzbossen abheben, damit man auch mal nach Taktiv verfahren kann statt stur gradaus zu schiessen. Ich glaube praktisch jeder von uns hatte irgend ein Vorbild oder einen Spieler dem er nacheifern wollte, damit er eines Tages auch solch tolles Equipment hatte oder auch von sich behaupten durfte er hätte eine Highend-Instanz gemeistert.
Doch wie ist es heute denn? Auf dem Weg zu lvl 80 bringt man beinahe alle (oder gar direkt alle) normalen Instanzen durch, auf 80 geht man dann eigentlich direkt in die Heros und wenn man die nach 2-3 Wochen gesehen hat sucht man sich ne Randomraid für Naxx oder Ähnliches. Dort droppt dann nach 2-3 Versuchen ein Item und nach ner (verhältnismässig) kurzen Zeit ist man mit der Raidinstanz durch. Freuen tut man sich vielleicht noch bei Kel'Thuzad, aber eigentlich auch da nur weil er zu den letzten Bossen aus WC3 gehört und den Abschluss der Instanz darstellt. Einem Spieler nachzueifern ist völlig uninteressant gekommen, da man eh recht schnell an alles rankommt. Auch über ein 20k-Mount freut man sich nur noch minim weil man das Gold in relativ kurzer Zeit zusammen hat. *Alles in allem gibt es nichts mehr, das wenn mans erreicht hat sagen kann: "Darauf kann ich stolz sein, endlich hab ich erreicht was ich schon so lange erreichen wollte."*
Wie ist das überhaupt in den Istanzen? Musste man früher wenigstens 1 Char dabei haben, der über CC verfügte (Schaf, Kopfnuss, Eisfalle, MindControl) ists heute eigentlich völlig egal wer dabei ist. Man braucht 1 Tank, 1 Heiler und der Rest wird aufgefüllt. Dann läuft man los, bölzt mit allem wild um sich das man hat und stoppt erst bei den Bossen. Ob man dabei auf normal oder heroisch spielt spielt keine Rolle. Ich bin mir sicher dass in spätestens 1 Jahr der Begriff "Aggromanagement" 2/3 der Neuzugänge völlig fremd sein wird. Vermutlich wissen jetzt schon die wenigsten der Leute, die mit Wotlk angefangen haben dass es sowas wie Heil-Aggro gibt oder dass man den Tank zuerst antanken lassen sollte damit er die Aggro hält. Aber wozu sollten sie das überhaupt wissen müssen? Der Tank geht hin, haut 1 AE raus und den Rest des Kampfes über kann geholzt werden was will, er hält die Aggro. CC? Was ist das? Wozu braucht man das?
DAS und genau DAS ist es, was die meisten von uns Leutchens, die sich an der derzeitigen Situation gestört fühlen. Wenn ich WoW anstelle stell ich mein Gehirn ab. Ob ich jetzt Froststoff oder Hero-Instanzenbosse farme, wirklich denken muss ich gar nichts dabei. Das Problem ist einfach dass die Leute die relativ neu sind (sprich Mitte BC oder später eingestiegen sind) das noch nicht nachvollziehen können. Als sie angefangen haben gabs stets Neues für sie, auch mit Wotlk. Aber auch die werden in nem halben Jahr oder spätestens nen Jahr einsehen wo das Problem liegt. Ohne Herausforderung fehlt einfach der Ansporn etwas zu erreichen und ohne Ansporn fragt man sich früher oder später warum man sich das Hobby eigentlich noch antut, das man früher so gerne ausgeübt hat.

Mein Post bezieht sich ausschliesslich auf den PvE-Content.


----------



## Rolandos (11. Februar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du kannst Diablo nicht mit WoW vergleichen.



Auch sorry, würde WOW nur als erweitertes, grösseres Diablo 2 ansehen. Hacken, metzeln, erschlagen, erschiessen, was ist da der Unterschied zwischen den Spielen.




Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Eine zufällige Verteilung mag bei Trash funktionieren - ist aber für Naxx zB eher uninteressant, weil da cleart man sowieso alles. Mir fällt jetzt bis auf 1 Stelle beim Weg zu Heigan nix ein, wo man eine Trashgruppe stehen lassen könnt.
> 
> Und sonderlich spannend macht es eine zufällige Verteilung vom Trash nciht gerade - hab ich Gruppe A mal da mal da...sehr interessant.
> Viell. kannst mal eine Gruppe wenige rauslassen, vielleicht mal sogar 3 mehr. Das ändert nix.
> ...



Das hast du nicht unrecht, aber ich rede nicht von Naxx, sondern Hauptsächlich von neuen Instanzen, die kann man von Anfang an entsprechend entwickeln. 
Mit etwas Arbeit kann man auch Naxx umbauen, und auch Bosse an eine neue Umgebung anpassen.



Kwatamehn schrieb:


> jo, andere Skripte wären ne Möglichkeit etwas Abwechslung reinzubringen - wobei in Kara gabs ja zB Theater-Event, In VF (gut is kein Raid) auch züfällige Bosse,etc.



Siehste geht doch.




Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Ausserdem wieviel verschiedene Skripte soll bzw. kann es geben?



Wenn es da so 10 bis 20 gibt ist es doch schon was, dazu andere Umgebungen, sich ändernde Patwege.



Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Das wird nicht ne sonderlich grosse Anzahl sein - ich denke auch nciht dass es bei vielen Leuten Anklang finden würde, wenn jeder Boss auf einmal zig verschiedene Skripte hätte.



Da haben wir es wieder, das wird geschimpft zu leicht zu langwilig, aber was neues will man auch nicht. *intastaturbeiss* 



Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Gut, fazit: die Lokation der Bosse macht jetzt keinen grossen Unterschied ergo hängt die Abwechslung max,. an den Skripten, von denen es auch kaum sonderlich viele geben wird -> es ändert einfach kaum was.



Doch, wo ein Wille ist, währe auch ein Weg, an dem Willen wird es aber scheitern. Weswegen WOW auch  langsam zum Zombi mutiert.



Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Auch dann wirst du Leute haben, denen das zu leicht, zu wenig abwechslungsreich ist und andere die sowieso jetzt schon scheitern und zB Kel geschweige denn Maly zu Gesicht bekommen haben (und das sind mehr als man annehmen möchte)



Stimmt, es gibt immer andere Wünsche, dem Einen past dies nicht dem Anderen das, ist nun mal so könnten aber weniger werden die meckern. Man könnte ja auch Stufen einführen, leicht, normal, schwer. Wo z.B. die beste Ausrüstung von "leicht", auf "normal" zerfetzt wird. 



Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist die psotion von einigen Bossen durchaus durchdacht - leichtere am Anfang schwerer weiter hinten. Manche haben auch die Funktion als Gearcheck (nicht so extrem wie zu BC-Zeiten aber zB Flickwerk wirst ohne ausreichend DPs im Raid und ohne gute Heilleistung nicht legen) -
> das durcheinander zu bringen halte ich auch für keine gute Idee.



Nun das bei Blizz, sich jemand etwas bei den Bossen gedacht hat, glaube ich nicht so recht.
Gerade dein durcheinander bringen, währe eine Innovation. Wieso immer nach Schema F vorgehen? Sich anpassen auf neue Situationen reagieren, das bringt doch den Spass. 



Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Edit:
> Du hast dann ev. ne Gruppe die ne Raid-Id startet und schnell auf einen Boss stösst, den sie nicht schafft (bei manchen hat das nix mit können oder Taktik zu tun, siehe Flickwer, sondern schlicht an den Gear-Anforderungen) - dann haben sie im schlimmsten Fall eine Woche lang ihre ID versaut.



Das währe dann ebend Pech. Spannung kommt durch Ungewissheit, nächste Woche ist die Ini dann anders aufgeteilt. Neues Spiel neues Glück. Genau wie mit der Ausrüstung, entweder man hat Glück und bekommt das gewünschte Teil oder ebend nicht, ist auch Pech, dann nächstes mal.


----------



## Kwatamehn (11. Februar 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Nun das bei Blizz, sich jemand etwas bei den Bossen gedacht hat, glaube ich nicht so recht.
> Gerade dein durcheinander bringen, währe eine Innovation. Wieso immer nach Schema F vorgehen? Sich anpassen auf neue Situationen reagieren, das bringt doch den Spass.





Kurz zu Diablo mit WoW vergleichen - das ist schon allein bedingt durch Grafik,Design usw.

Mal eben so nen Dungeon random generieren und Bosse lustig herum setzten funktioniert bei sowas nicht.

Auch wenn du jetzt nicht Naxx gemeint hast, gibt es auch normale Inis wo ein Raum speziell auf den Boss zugeschnitten ist.

Siehe Loken (Treppe,Säulen), siehe den einen da dessen Name mir grad nicht einfällt^^, der so aussieht wie Kel, wo Trash die Treppe runtergelaufen kommt und ab und an ein elite, den man killen muss um eine von 4 Kugeln zu deaktivieren, damit das Schild um den Boss verschwindet.

Und,und,und....sind zig Bsp. 

Ja, mit relativ grossen Aufwand wäre es wohl möglich (weil ich selber etwas programmieren gelernt hab - wenn auch kommerziell - und weiss, dass man mit entsprechenden Aufwand so ziemlich alles programmieren könnte) - aber wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hast du die kompletten Texturen,Strukturen,etc der Welt auf deiner Festplatte - eine zufällig generierte müsste mal auf den Rechner von allen Gruppenteilnehmern transferiert werden. also da gibt es durchaus technische Hintergründe.


Aber nochmal - alleine die zufällige Positionierung fände ich nicht interessanter. Ziel eines Ini-Gangs und eines Raids ist es, alle Bosse zu legen - die Reihenfolge is wurscht.


Dann hätten wir noch das Problem mit Daily-Hero, wo es meist darum geht, den Endboss zu legen - wenn der jetzt zufällig aber gleich der 1. ist? 


Und zudem du wärst dir da nciht sicher, ob sich jemand Gedanken über die Positionierung der Bosse gemacht hat? Also zumindest in Raids aber auch in Inis ist das sehr wohl so - der schwerste kommt meist zum Schluss. Manchmal sind welche davor aufgrund gew. Dinge schwerer.

aber gerade in Raid-Instanzen ist es definitiv so - jetzt sind die Dinge etwas verschwommen, aber es ist durchaus noch so, dass du zB Spinnen-,Seuchenflügel weit leichter meistern kannst als Monstrositäten- und Todesritterflügel.

Flickwerk zB ist absolut kein schwerer Boss - die Heiler müssen etwas auf die vers. Tanks achten und die DDler stehen stur da und müssen Vollgas geben.

Geht man davon aus, dass die Spieler ihre Klasse beherrschen und somit das best mögliche an DMG rausholen - ist es im Endeffekt ein Gearcheck.

Entweder der Raid hat das Gear/die Leute die genug DMG raushauen,bevor Flickwerk enrage geht und alle umhaut, oder der Raid hats nicht.


Wenn die Leute es nicht haben, müssen sie öfter in die anderen Flügel und sich dort Equip holen. Das ist der Sinn hinter dieser Reihenfolge.

Genauso war es auch schon in Kara, in SW,etc....


----------



## Anselmikus (11. Februar 2009)

@ #1: signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Davatar schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach dass die Leute die relativ neu sind (sprich Mitte BC oder später eingestiegen sind) das noch nicht nachvollziehen können. Als sie angefangen haben gabs stets Neues für sie, auch mit Wotlk. *Aber auch die werden in nem halben Jahr oder spätestens nen Jahr einsehen wo das Problem liegt*. Ohne Herausforderung fehlt einfach der Ansporn etwas zu erreichen und ohne Ansporn fragt man sich früher oder später warum man sich das Hobby eigentlich noch antut, das man früher so gerne ausgeübt hat.



Hoffen wirs, dann ändern sie vielleicht was...


----------



## Draco1985 (11. Februar 2009)

Sooo, hab mir mal Gedanken zum Prinzip der "zufälligen" Instanzen gemacht. Folgendes Konzept kam dabei heraus:

Und zwar hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen, dass es in einem oder mehreren Japano-RPGs derartige Zufalls-Dungeons gibt (schlagt mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber ich meine es war ein FF-Teil). Meine Idee sähe demnach so aus, dass es irgendwo ein Instanzportal gäbe, hinter dem keine feste Inze liegt, sondern ein zufällig generierter Bereich. Dieser Bereich würde einem bestimmten Thema zugeordnet (möglich wären z.B. "Ruine", "Höhle", "Berggipfel", etc.). Dann wird er wie in Diablo aus vorgefertigten Grafiksets zusammengewürfelt, damit der Grundriss nicht immer derselbe bleibt. Gemäß dem Thema der Instanz wird im nächsten Schritt passender Trash und ein Boss (evtl. auch mehrere) hinzugefügt, allerdings gehts hier erstmal nur um die Modelle, nicht um die Fähigkeiten.

Jetzt wirds aufwändiger: Jeder Typ von Trash und jeder Boss bekommt zufällig eine Fähigkeitenpalette zugewiesen. Aus dieser Fähigkeitenpalette werden dann wiederum eine bestimmte Anzahl Skills ausgewählt und den Mobs zugewiesen. Die Aufteilung in Paletten ist IMO nötig, damit nicht durch eine unglückliche Kombination mehrerer Fähigkeiten eine für die Spieler unlösbare oder zu einfache Mischung entstehen kann. In der Fähigkeitenpalette befinden sich einmal natürlich Angriffe, andererseits aber auch "Gimmicks", die die Kämpfe spannender machen sollen (ein nettes Beispiel wären Effekte, die es nötig machen, ständig in Bewegung zu bleiben oder eben zu einem bestimmten Moment völlig still zu stehen, vom Himmel regnende Flammen/Bomben, etc.). Vielleicht kann ein bestimmter Boss sogar nur mithilfe von Gegenständen bezwungen werden, die dann in "seinem" Raum spawnen (Magtheridon wäre mein erstes Beispiel).

Jetzt läuft das Ganze wie folgt ab: Dieses Layout ist an die ID der Spieler gebunden. Das heißt, der Dungeon sieht nur für Leute mit derselben ID gleich aus und auch das eben nur für eine Woche. Wer den finalen Boss legt, der staubt eine Art "Schlüssel" ab (und sonst NICHTS). Dieser Schlüssel (der jede Art von Gegenstand sein kann) dient als Kriterium um das nächste Level in Angriff nehmen zu können. Denn wer Stufe 1 gemeistert hat, der kann durch den Schlüssel am Instanzportal jetzt Stufe 2 auswählen, wenn er die auch geschafft hat Stufe 3, usw. Trotzdem kann man natürlich nochmal in "kleinere" Stufen zurück, um der Gilde zu helfen, etc.

Mit jeder Stufe werden forderndere Fähigkeitenpaletten und auch mehr Fähigkeiten für die Mobs ausgewählt, ihre Stats erhöht, etc. Vielleicht bewusst sogar bis zu einem Punkt, an dem die Spieler mit der aktuell bestmöglichen Ausrüstung nicht weiter kommen KÖNNEN, damit diese Instanz auch später noch spannend bleibt.

Ziel des Ganzen? Eigentlich gings mir mehr um eine "Beschäftigungstherapie" für contentlose Zeiten, aber man könnte ja z.B. ankündigen: "Auf Level 100 erwartet euch ein spezieller Boss, der NICHT zufällig ist und irgendwas Tolles darstellt." Nicht unbedingt Loot, aber vielleicht einen Erfolg oder so. Aber daran knabbert man dann schon ne ganze Zeit, also wäre das IMO gerechtfertigt.

Hab ich irgendeine Schwachstelle in dem Konzept übersehen? Und ja, dass es keine "echten" Belohnungen gibt ist gewollt und hat seinen Sinn.


----------



## J3st3r (11. Februar 2009)

das würde aber 99% der spieler langweilen...
denn die wollen die "krassen ober imba epixxxxx mit krassen ober imba stats lol!"


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (11. Februar 2009)

Draco gute Idee jetzt brauchen wir noch einen der in der Schule Immer in Deutsch ne 1hat und Deutschlehrer eines Gymnasiums ist damit wirs ins Blizz forum stelln können


----------



## jimmyhh (11. Februar 2009)

Gebe ich halt auch mal meinen Senf dazu...

Ich bin einer von den Spielern welche sich WoW 3 Monate nach Release bei Ebay für 100 € gekauft haben. Es war schlicht weg ausverkauft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit Wow habe ich ca. 1 Monat nach WotLK aufgehört. Einfach aus dem Grund weil es keinen Spass mehr machte. 
Ich denke das letzte WoW Jahr habe ich auch fast nur gezockt, weil ich 2 Jahre lang mit Leuten (nach dieser zeit, gute Internet Freundschaften) fast täglich gespielt habe und man halt als Mensch ein Gewohnheitstier ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es ist halt so, das es nach 2 Jahren nicht normal ist zu den leuten zu sagen. So... war schön mit euch, bis dann mal vielleicht. 

Die Gemeinschaft treibt es vorran.

Aus dem grunde denke ich das irgendwann alles mal langweilig wird. Jene leute die später mit WoW angefangen haben, ziehen vieleicht auch ihre 3 Jahre oder auch länger durch. Aber der moment wird kommen wo das Genere MMORPG ausstirbt. 

Es war mit Point Click Adventures so, mit Vertikal Shootern etc. und es wird sicher auch mit diesem Genere passieren.

Aber es wird was neues kommen. Und das ist auch gut so. Die Fangemeinde bleibt und die Masse wird sich irgenwann an einem anderen Spiel orientieren.

Meine meinung dazu: Ich finde, das die Glanzzeiten des MMORPG vorbei sind. Aber tot ist das ganze hier noch lange nicht.


----------



## mister.G (11. Februar 2009)

jimmyhh schrieb:


> Aus dem grunde denke ich das irgendwann alles mal langweilig wird. Jene leute die später mit WoW angefangen haben, ziehen vieleicht auch ihre 3 Jahre oder auch länger durch. Aber der moment wird kommen wo das Genere MMORPG ausstirbt.
> 
> Es war mit Point Click Adventures so, mit Vertikal Shootern etc. und es wird sicher auch mit diesem Genere passieren.
> 
> ...



Äußerst unwarhscheinlich das es mit dem Genre irgendwann vorbei ist...

Wenn sich ein Genre für immer halten wird ist es das der MMORPGs. Die Glanzzeiten fangen gerade erst richtig an. Und das ist nicht nur eine Meinung sondern Tatsache. Es sind noch nie soviele MMOs in so kurzer Zeit rausgekommen. Die Leute die meckern haben wahrscheinlich am wenigsten Ahnung oder öffnen ihr Augen einfach nicht. Sie blicken Sturr einfach nur auf WoW vergleichen es aber nicht intensiv mit anderen Spielen. Und es gibt weiaus mehr als nur Lotr oder Warhammer. 

Die heutigen Genres mit den Damaligen zu vergleichen ist dumm. Damals gab es einfach Grenzen. Es ist ja klar das die alten Spiele aufgrund der neuen Technik abgelöst wurden. Ein MMO hat unendlich viel Freiraum nach oben. 

Ganz klar, WoW liegt nich im sterben...

ps: ich find die erste Antwort nach dem TE immer noch die richtigste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jahmaydoh (11. Februar 2009)

jimmyhh schrieb:


> Aus dem grunde denke ich das irgendwann alles mal langweilig wird. Jene leute die später mit WoW angefangen haben, ziehen vieleicht auch ihre 3 Jahre oder auch länger durch. Aber der moment wird kommen wo das Genere MMORPG ausstirbt.
> 
> Es war mit Point Click Adventures so, mit Vertikal Shootern etc. und es wird sicher auch mit diesem Genere passieren.
> 
> ...


Ich denke es geht mit MMO-whatever erst los und gerade die immer weiter steigende Zahl der Internetanbindungen sowie die technischen Verbesserungen werden auch einiges dazu beitragen das noch einiges passiert.
Nur weil sich ein Genre weiterentwickelt heisst es ja nicht gleich das es verschwindet. 
Blizz hat ja schon erfolgreich WoW als MMOJump´n´Run etabliert.



Schamos schrieb:


> ...
> Das heit fuer unsere Truppe ist Naxx immernoch verdammt schwer und wir werden wohl noch ein paar mal Wipen muessen bis wir endlich Heigan drauf haben.
> ....


Pacman treibt euch sicher den Angstschweiss auf die Stirn wenn ihr nichtmal die Pfeiltasten/WASD beherrscht.


----------



## jimmyhh (11. Februar 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> Wenn sich ein Genre für immer halten wird ist es das der MMORPGs. Die Glanzzeiten fangen gerade erst richtig an. Und das ist nicht nur eine Meinung sondern Tatsache. Es sind noch nie soviele MMOs in so kurzer Zeit rausgekommen. Die Leute die meckern haben wahrscheinlich am wenigsten Ahnung oder öffnen ihr Augen einfach nicht. Sie blicken Sturr einfach nur auf WoW vergleichen es aber nicht intensiv mit anderen Spielen. Und es gibt weiaus mehr als nur Lotr oder Warhammer.
> 
> Die heutigen Genres mit den Damaligen zu vergleichen ist dumm. Damals gab es einfach Grenzen. Es ist ja klar das die alten Spiele aufgrund der neuen Technik abgelöst wurden. Ein MMO hat unendlich viel Freiraum nach oben.
> 
> Ganz klar, WoW liegt nich im sterben...



Wenn du damit die 20-30 Anderen produkte meinst? Mal ab von Warhammer, LotR etc. In meinen Augen reine unqualitative Massenproduktion. Da wollen halt alle was vom Kuchen abhaben. 
UND!! Genau aus dem grund weil es immer mehr technische möglichkeiten gibt, werden spiele aller WoW wie wir sie heute kennen und als MMORPG bezeichnen verschwinden. nebenbei steht die bezeichnung MMO an sich nicht für ein Genere. Oder was du damit auch immer aussagen willst. Mir geht es um die MMORPG´s von heute. Das was heute WoW ist konnte man sich sicher NICHT vor 10-15 jahren vorstellen.

Erst verstehen, dann dumme Antworten geben.


----------



## Fonsy (11. Februar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Sooo, hab mir mal Gedanken zum Prinzip der "zufälligen" Instanzen gemacht. Folgendes Konzept kam dabei heraus:
> 
> Und zwar hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen, dass es in einem oder mehreren Japano-RPGs derartige Zufalls-Dungeons gibt (schlagt mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber ich meine es war ein FF-Teil). Meine Idee sähe demnach so aus, dass es irgendwo ein Instanzportal gäbe, hinter dem keine feste Inze liegt, sondern ein zufällig generierter Bereich. Dieser Bereich würde einem bestimmten Thema zugeordnet (möglich wären z.B. "Ruine", "Höhle", "Berggipfel", etc.). Dann wird er wie in Diablo aus vorgefertigten Grafiksets zusammengewürfelt, damit der Grundriss nicht immer derselbe bleibt. Gemäß dem Thema der Instanz wird im nächsten Schritt passender Trash und ein Boss (evtl. auch mehrere) hinzugefügt, allerdings gehts hier erstmal nur um die Modelle, nicht um die Fähigkeiten.
> 
> ...



Sry für full-Quote, aber da das glaube ich seit 40 Seiten mal wieder ein kreativer Vorschlag ist wie man was ändern könnte wollte ich Ihn nicht kürzen
Würd mal dranbleiben...is wirklich ne klasse idee!!


----------



## mister.G (11. Februar 2009)

jimmyhh schrieb:


> Wenn du damit die 20-30 Anderen produkte meinst? Mal ab von Warhammer, LotR etc. In meinen Augen reine unqualitative Massenproduktion. Da wollen halt alle was vom Kuchen abhaben.
> UND!! Genau aus dem grund weil es immer mehr technische möglichkeiten gibt, werden spiele aller WoW wie wir sie heute kennen und als MMORPG bezeichnen verschwinden. nebenbei steht die bezeichnung MMO an sich nicht für ein Genere. Oder was du damit auch immer aussagen willst. Mir geht es um die MMORPG´s von heute. Das was heute WoW ist konnte man sich sicher NICHT vor 10-15 jahren vorstellen.
> 
> Erst verstehen, dann dumme Antworten geben.



Ja mein Gott dann häng ich halt noch das RPG dran, dann ist es ein Genre. Auch mal den Sinn hinter einem Text erfassen und nicht nur sturr Buchstaben ablesen. Aus deiner Antwoert kann ich nur schließen das du dich hauptsächlich mit WoW befasst und wenig auf andere Spiele schaust. Everquest, EvE-Online und vieles vieles mehr sind von der Qualität her um einiges besser als WoW. 
UND!! Genau wegen den technischen Möglichkeiten, kann man ein RPG bis ins unendliche Perfektionieren. Ein RPG wird immer ein RPG bleiben, egal wie die Grafik sich entwickelt oder die Steuerung. Natürlich konnte man sich solche dinge wie WoW vor 15 Jahren nicht vorstellen, aber Secrets of Mana ist auch schon an die 15 Jahre alt, aber es ist und bleibt ein RPG!!! Und RPGs wird es immer mit dem gleichen Erfolg geben.

Also bitte ließ die nochmal deinen Comment durch und informier dich vorher, denn was du da geschrieben hast weicht vollkommen von dem ab was ich geschreiben habe.


----------



## jimmyhh (11. Februar 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> Natürlich konnte man sich solche dinge wie WoW vor 15 Jahren nicht vorstellen, aber Secrets of Mana ist auch schon an die 15 Jahre alt, aber es ist und bleibt ein RPG!!! Und RPGs wird es immer mit dem gleichen Erfolg geben.



Na dann verstehst du vieleicht an hand dem, was du geschrieben hast, was ich genau meine. Ich gebe WoW keine 3 Jahre mehr. Alles was momentan Programmiert wurde... Warhammer, LotR etc. nehmen sich in vielen dingen WoW als vorbild. Natürlich haben diese spiele auch viel eigenes und verbesserungen. Aber im grunde ähneln sich diese spiele zu sehr. In meinen augen muss was neues her. Was innovatives. Was neues. Nicht weil die momentanen MMORPG´s schlecht sind sondern einfach nur ausgelutscht. Mal sehen was sich neues gibt. Aber ich denke nicht das WoW es noch sehr lange macht. Da hoffe ich ehr auf die kommenden neuen sachen von Blizz.


----------



## Technocrat (12. Februar 2009)

jimmyhh schrieb:


> In meinen augen muss was neues her. Was innovatives. Was neues.



Gut, das Du sagst, "in meinen Augen". Denn nur die wenigsten wollen was Neues, oder warum glaubst Du verkauft sich "Elfen & Zwerge" Fantasy immer noch oder Ego-Shooter oder Autorennspiele oder Fußballspiele... sorry, Innovation ist ein schlechter Verkäufer, und Blizz weiß das - wie ich weiter vorne schon schrieb, ist Innovation genau das was Blizz nicht macht - und sind genau deswegen erfolgreich. Kann man beklagen, aber nicht ändern: die Menschen sind, wie sie sind un in den letzten 5000 Jahren hat sie keiner ändern können.


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (12. Februar 2009)

Uiuiui...Mister Mangasignatur schreibt wieder Müll....hört sich für mich sehr stark nach Fanboi an....ich sag ma gar nichts, Fanbois kann man nicht überzeugen....aber WoW geht in den nächsten 3 Jahren unter.

my 2 Cents


----------



## Santa_Chief (12. Februar 2009)

ich sag...
ich will wieder wow spielen blizz soll mal gas geben mit meinem account entsperren >: ( will mein neuen char anfangen *wein*


----------

